# the PRIME place... G5 Prime Owners Thread for (pics, tricks, and anything else)



## quickcat18

Thought i would start a Prime Owners thread since they seem to be getting a lot of attention that way people have a place to ask questions about there Prime Bows and we can better help each other out. And those interested in finding more out about these amazing bows can come here to find out the facts. 

Feel free to post pics of your set up or anything else about your Prime bow. 

here is a pics of my 2011 Centroid in Opti fade- Open 
















i am using it for everything this year 
Hunting : viper pro 2000, rip cord, trinity archery T3 stab, and HT -1 arrows 
Target/3d : Cartel Midas w/ viper scope, Ripcord with customized launcher, HT-4, Trinity T3 stab & sidebar (will post pics soon all set up)


----------



## rutjunky

Beautiful bow man. Ill post pics of mine tomarrow.


----------



## brd556

Here is mine hanging on the wall. Only pic I have of it so far. 

2011 Prime Centroid 29"/70
Black Gold Ascent/Vengeance
Fuse Carbon Blade Hunter
Tight Spot Quiver


----------



## quickcat18

brd556 said:


> Here is mine hanging on the wall. Only pic I have of it so far.
> 
> 2011 Prime Centroid 29"/70
> Black Gold Ascent/Vengeance
> Fuse Carbon Blade Hunter
> Tight Spot Quiver


nice pic how do you like the tight spot on the prime i was thinking about getting that or the new head loc form G5 as i need a new quiver to hold my HT-1's


----------



## burda1021

my 2012 prime shift
bow jax x-it stab
g5 rock sight
trophy taker smack down fc

want to get a centroid in ice blue for targets


----------



## brd556

quickcat18 said:


> nice pic how do you like the tight spot on the prime i was thinking about getting that or the new head loc form G5 as i need a new quiver to hold my HT-1's


I really like the Tight Spots. They fit super tight to the riser. They hold the arrows well with the adjustable "keepers."
The only down side is that the foam that they come with is pretty crappy in my opinion. It doesn't know if its for field
tips or broad heads so the holes are "in between"....too big for field tips and not big enough for broad heads. I already
ordered better foam to replace it with. But as far as fit and finish....they are great quivers.


----------



## burda1021

i didnt go with a quiver i went with this
http://www.palmerbowworks.com

awsome back qwiver


----------



## quickcat18

That looks cool, how did it work for you?


----------



## acesup

burda1021 said:


> i didnt go with a quiver i went with this
> http://www.palmerbowworks.com
> 
> awsome back qwiver


You should check out Rancho Safari CatQuiver


----------



## burda1021

My buddy has one the reason I went with this is it holds more arrows. The cat quiver only holds 5-6. I got 12 in this bad boy


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

*Mine*

60/28 HHA sight,Limbdriver.


----------



## quickcat18

Back up


----------



## the1916sideshow

What rests are you guys using with the Centroids??


----------



## quickcat18

I am using a ripcord


----------



## deer down




----------



## deer down




----------



## deer down




----------



## Apaarcher

what colours can you get a prime in? i couldnt find it on the website? hope you guys can help me out!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I know you can get them in 
Black
Optifade Open
Optifade forest 
Realtree AP
and they has a ne Blue color not sure of the name


----------



## Blazinpond

deer down said:


> View attachment 1256135


Deer down - That is a beaut especially in black! :thumbs_up I went with Optifade Forest, but may consider black next time :wink:


----------



## primetimeg5

Boy those are some awesome looking boys, mines on order...i got both coming ...had an elite answer on order butt canceled it ......the feel of the prime is the best i ever felt...there fit and finish is the best in the industry


----------



## quickcat18

Realtree AP 
Optifade Forest 
Optifade Open 
Jet Black
Anodized Ice Blue


----------



## quickcat18

deer down said:


> View attachment 1256135


what do you think of the g5 case? i was thinking of getting one?


----------



## deer down

I almost got the optifade forrest, but then i seen a black centroid and got lucky my dealer was in the early stages of setting up his prime dealership so i got to change colors.


Blazinpond said:


> Deer down - That is a beaut especially in black! :thumbs_up I went with Optifade Forest, but may consider black next time :wink:


----------



## deer down

I really like the g5 case, especially for the centroid and it would be good for other parrallel limb bows. some hoyts bowtechs etc. I really like the shoulder strap, it a nice little feature.


----------



## soonerboy

Shot my first 3-D of the year with my 2012 Centroid. I shot 428 on a 40 target range and won. I like this bow more all the time.


----------



## quickcat18

deer down said:


> I really like the g5 case, especially for the centroid and it would be good for other parrallel limb bows. some hoyts bowtechs etc. I really like the shoulder strap, it a nice little feature.


Can you post some pics of the case? Is it padded well and what lodestars does it have for storage etc?


----------



## BOONER2008

How about putting a centroid in a bow press? I have the sure loc, anything to look out for? I bought a 60-70 all black and very excited to start shooting it.if what you guys say about this bow,I guess I'll have abfew bows to sell in the classifieds


----------



## quickcat18

Check your manual or you can download it off the prime web site and show how to press it, I used my apple edge and did it on the limb tips like the shop that changed my cams did buti had too remove my draw stop pegs.


----------



## rutjunky

the1916sideshow said:


> What rests are you guys using with the Centroids??


Im using a limbdriver and love it. Bianary cams dig a non cable attached drop away


----------



## burda1021

Anodized iced blue you can only get on a centroid and I like it need one for spots awesome looking


----------



## quickcat18

for guys looking for a case. i tried my centroid in my uncles GamePlan Gear "passing through" soft case and it fits nice in there and is a really nice looking soft case with padding and a bunch of pockets.


----------



## rutjunky

Finally got a chance to spend some time with my bow. We've been busy the past couple days.
first off i want to express to everyone. This bows draw is NOT harsh. Its very smooth at my draw weight. 63 lbs. 29".
i set everything up dead center and got a bullet hole through paer first shot. Set my sight and started shooting.
I absolutely have never shot this well with any bow I've had and I've had ALOT. i shot really well with a diamond marque but not like this. This group was at 40 yards. 









Here is a pic of the bow with another 40 yard group.









Pic from behind









And another pic. 3d is gonna be fun this year!


----------



## HawgEnvy

I'm tired of reading threads on "Prime". I'm starting to bow envy. Could one of guys weigh your complete set-up with and without full quiver attached,please. TIA
BTW,nice bows


----------



## rutjunky

As u see mine in the pic it is just under 6 lbs.


----------



## ProngHunter

How bout some IBO's or speeds from you guys. Hows the release, etc.....give me the run down.


----------



## rutjunky

Ibo is 332. Im shooting mine backed off to 63 lbs with a 358 grain arrow. 29" draw. Im guessing upper 290's is what im shooting. For hunting ill go up to 65 lbs and a 410 grain arrow. Hope to be gettin mid 280's. The draw is not stiff to me at all. I would describe it as crisp. Very even from start till it rolls into the valley. Which is very nice and deep. The wall is second to none that ive shot and the release is crisp as well. No hand shock and very quiet. Bows rolls forward at the shot and its a real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## bowshopmen

ProngHunter said:


> How bout some IBO's or speeds from you guys. Hows the release, etc.....give me the run down.


Mine @ 29/71
356gr. = 318fps
386gr. = 307fps
414gr. = 299fps


----------



## apache64D

don't own one, but these bows are gorgeous! I love the optifade


----------



## rutjunky

Its really nice in person. Pics dont do ot justice.


----------



## qdmbucks

bowshopmen said:


> Mine @ 29/71
> 356gr. = 318fps
> 386gr. = 307fps
> 414gr. = 299fps


Thanks for posting those. Have not seen any speeds with the setup (DL/lbs) I would be shooting. With my 475 gr arrow I would be some where around 282ish. That is only 3 fps slower then my rig now but with one inch more BH. Its between this and the Answer. Decisions, decisions....

Matt


----------



## Mengertron

Anyone own a 11 and a 12 Shift or Centroid? I have an 11 Shift and love it, but I was just wondering how the milling changed for the 12's to lighten and stiffen the risers?

Btw awesome pics guys keep em coming!


----------



## quickcat18

qdmbucks said:


> Thanks for posting those. Have not seen any speeds with the setup (DL/lbs) I would
> be shooting. With my 475 gr arrow I would be some where around 282ish. That is only 3 fps slower then my rig now but with one inch more BH. Its between this and the Answer. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Matt


My hunting set up this year is 472grain arrow @60# with a 29.5 draw and it shoots at 260fps with 70# of KE


----------



## Ou224

I shot a 70lb shift a couple weeks ago. It was backed off a couple turns so I am guessing 65ish lbs. The draw felt lighter and smoother than my 60ish lb invasion. Only thing I didn't like was it rolled forward at the shot Fast. I took the stab off and that helped a bit. I like the bow to balance more or slowly roll forward. The invasion tips back at the shot but with a light stab it is almost balanced but tips forward slowly. I want to shoot a 2012 to see if it is different. All that said I still really liked it. Not enough to replace my invasion, but maybe the new lighter one will be my next new bow.


----------



## jsnbrwn

Right now mine is set up for spots. Very good shooting bow.


































In my signature.


----------



## qdmbucks

quickcat18 said:


> My hunting set up this year is 472grain arrow @60# with a 29.5 draw and it shoots at 260fps with 70# of KE


Thanks for the #'s. This bow has me very intrigued. 

Matt


----------



## brd556

Finally got rid of the horrid blue grip. The blue looks fine on the all black bows, but
I think it looks like total ***** on the camo bows. Here is my attempt at homemade 
oak grips.....


----------



## quickcat18

brd556 said:


> Finally got rid of the horrid blue grip. The blue looks fine on the all black bows, but
> I think it looks like total ***** on the camo bows. Here is my attempt at homemade
> oak grips.....


I like the blue grips feel free to send my yours  but your grips look great nice work.


----------



## brd556

quickcat18 said:


> I like the blue grips feel free to send my yours  but your grips look great nice work.



Thanks, but I will keep them around to put back on if I ever sell my 2011 and get a 2012 or later. 
(I am assuming the grips are the same) Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## rutjunky

Nice grips man. I do like the blue though.


----------



## burda1021

Mengertron said:


> Anyone own a 11 and a 12 Shift or Centroid? I have an 11 Shift and love it, but I was ju just a groove. This lightenened and strengthened the riser at the samest wondering how the milling changed for the 12's to lighten and stiffen the risers?
> 
> Btw awesome pics guys keep em coming!


What they did was cut a Chanel throughout the edge of the riser from top to bottom.


----------



## sushiman2000

I'll add some better pictures later.
2011 Prime Centroid....Black....50/60...28
Quality Archery Designs Ultra-Rest HDX Drop-Away Rest
B-Stinger Stabs....30" and 12"
Axcel Sight 4500


----------



## mike hogan

had the pleasure to shoot one this weekend.... smooth draw and firm wall,felt a little light but can be dealt with,, sweeeet


----------



## cyclepath

Had no idea you could get a G5 in black. Got to love a black bow. I've been waiting for the 2011 to go down but now I may have to order one in black.
Sweet shooting bows for sure, been wearing out the one they have at the pro shop, surprised they haven't made me buy it yet.


----------



## rutjunky

Lol. Thats funny. They do look great in black. Heck i would still shoot one if it was pink. Sure like this bow.


----------



## sushiman2000

There have been quite a few new 2011 Prime bows that have sold for very good prices here in the AT classifieds. I even bought a new-in-box Centroid for $550 shipped. I still have it sitting in the box. It was to good of a sale to pass up. I'd lean on a dealer still holding 2011 bows for $700 or less, for those looking for a bargain. That's a heck of a value for this level of a bow.


----------



## troutbum1982

Well everybody always says its better to ask for forgiveness versus permission, have the centroid and shift on the way*cringe*


----------



## milkman38

they lighten up the riser by almost 3 quarters of a pound but its even stronger now. centroid riser now is around 5500 ft pounds for flex, i think the carbon i heard is around 4200


----------



## IL 88

brd556 said:


> Finally got rid of the horrid blue grip. The blue looks fine on the all black bows, but
> I think it looks like total ***** on the camo bows. Here is my attempt at homemade
> oak grips.....


First one I've seen in AP... looks great


----------



## widowmakr

i'll post up my ice blue Centroid when i get it


----------



## burda1021

cyclepath said:


> Had no idea you could get a G5 in black. Got to love a black bow. I've been waiting for the 2011 to go down but now I may have to order one in black.
> Sweet shooting bows for sure, been wearing out the one they have at the pro shop, surprised they haven't made me buy it yet.


Full setup for sale in black on eBay for 650 bought


----------



## burda1021

widowmakr said:


> i'll post up my ice blue Centroid when i get it


I'm getting one myself great looking bow


----------



## mr_smith7410

my ice blue should be here tomorrow love my 2011 cant wait for the 2012. Its PRIME TIME


----------



## eltaco

I just purchased a 2012 Centroid in Realtree today off the classifieds. Way excited to get it in hand and learn the tuning ropes! I'm hoping to be able to squeak some extra DL out of it without having to change cams... guess we'll see how it goes!

Is there a Prime forum that I'm unaware of? I'm sure I'll have a few questions when I start looking at this harness!


----------



## burda1021

This is your prime forum. Just post we will see


----------



## eltaco

Alright... lets start with some easy questions.

The bow is currently 29/61. Do these bows like a wide range of spines, or weak/stiff, etc? I have some 27.5" 340s and 28" 400s on hand... hoping one of those will fit the bill with 100gr tips.

Is there a tuning guide out there? I'm assuming these tune similarly to a typical two-track binary. Please correct me if I'm wrong. What specs are most important while tuning? Peak DW, DL, ATA/BH, etc. Seems like my Elites tend to run +2# and perform best when peak weight hits 6-6.5" into the draw. Any similar specs to note when tuning a Centroid?

Excited to get my hands on it. I'm sure I'll have a much greater understanding when I finally have the bow in hand.


----------



## burda1021

340 will do I'm using 340 on my 70# shift. You draw peak right off the bat. Best way to tune is line sight and rest with string right down center of shelf. And start flinging arrows. Prob one adjust of pin needed up or down. You are good to go.


----------



## burda1021

I have a shift LR and am going to get a anodized blue ice centroid LR. Gonna order tomorrow. Shift and centroid shoot exactly the same


----------



## eltaco

Any issues with tying rests into the cables with the i-glide system? I'm using a Code Red on my other rigs; heard this may be an issue.


----------



## burda1021

I use the football clamp. But on my shift I have a tt smackdown, and it is connected to the lower limb


----------



## bigracklover

Is there a noticeable or significant difference between the '11 and '12 centroid models?


----------



## eltaco

bigracklover said:


> Is there a noticeable or significant difference between the '11 and '12 centroid models?


It's my understanding that the 2011 was quite a bit heavier than the specs suggested, but the 2012 are pretty accurate. I think weight is going to be the only noticeable difference, but that is one of the more important things that I look for in a spot n stalk elk hunting bow.


----------



## bigracklover

eltaco said:


> It's my understanding that the 2011 was quite a bit heavier than the specs suggested, but the 2012 are pretty accurate. I think weight is going to be the only noticeable difference, but that is one of the more important things that I look for in a spot n stalk elk hunting bow.


Thanks. Based on your type of hunting, I see how the weight could be an issue. My deal is different, I walk maybe 3/4 mile at the most and sit in a tree all day so weight isn't a huge concern.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Any issues with tying rests into the cables with the i-glide system? I'm using a Code Red on my other rigs; heard this may be an issue.


i have a ripcord on mine right now and it works perfectly


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Alright... lets start with some easy questions.
> 
> The bow is currently 29/61. Do these bows like a wide range of spines, or weak/stiff, etc? I have some 27.5" 340s and 28" 400s on hand... hoping one of those will fit the bill with 100gr tips.
> 
> Is there a tuning guide out there? I'm assuming these tune similarly to a typical two-track binary. Please correct me if I'm wrong. What specs are most important while tuning? Peak DW, DL, ATA/BH, etc. Seems like my Elites tend to run +2# and perform best when peak weight hits 6-6.5" into the draw. Any similar specs to note when tuning a Centroid?
> 
> Excited to get my hands on it. I'm sure I'll have a much greater understanding when I finally have the bow in hand.


i am shooting 400's out of mine at 60/29.5 and they fly great mine are cut 28inch carbon to carbon with 100 grain tips. 

but either your 340 or 400 should fly fine out of this bow you will just have to shoot them and see. as far as tuning you can get the owners manual on the prime website that might help i know if you adjust the draw stop pegs you change the let off and it can slightly adjust the draw length. 

let us know what you think once you get the bow in your hands and start shooing it and post up some pics.


----------



## rutjunky

eltaco said:


> Any issues with tying rests into the cables with the i-glide system? I'm using a Code Red on my other rigs; heard this may be an issue.


A rest that dosent attach to the cables is best. 2 track bianaries dont like any cable influence from a rest. It can throw it out of time after a while. Ive found on my shift my limbdriver works great. Im sure a smackdown or a g5 expert pro would be great. Not to say ot can't be done. They just tune alot easier without it.


----------



## quickcat18

cool video of the pime in slo mo

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/2012/01/vibration-and-hand-shock-compound-bows-super-slow-motion#comments


----------



## mr_smith7410

My 2012 Prime centroid ice blue target bow came in the mail today 30" 60lbs should go along well with my 2011. cant wait to shoot it. here are some pics


----------



## quickcat18

that looks amazing


----------



## widowmakr

sweet lookin bow!


----------



## catscratch

Everything I've read says that the Shift and the Centroid shoot exactly the same... So do they shoot like a 30" bow or a 34" bow, or something completely different than what the norm would expect based on ATA or BH?


----------



## rutjunky

Mr smith. Nicest target bow ive seen. Wow man. Beautiful.


----------



## rutjunky

catscratch said:


> Everything I've read says that the Shift and the Centroid shoot exactly the same... So do they shoot like a 30" bow or a 34" bow, or something completely different than what the norm would expect based on ATA or BH?


Yeah man. Its whole new shooting experience. A bow shouldn't be this stable for a rig under 38" its really impressive. Both shoot like a high end target bow.


----------



## Wil

mr_smith7410 said:


> my ice blue should be here tomorrow love my 2011 cant wait for the 2012. Its PRIME TIME


Post pics please? I really want to see the blue ice finish


----------



## catscratch

So if they both shoot the same, do they make two ATA's just to appease the people who have a preconceived preference? 

Are these bows any more important to get DL exactly right on or do they hold pretty well anyway (if you are off a little)? The reason I ask is some say their DL is a little different from other brands.


----------



## rutjunky

I would guess the centroid decked out with a long stabilizer and v bars with a nice cbe sight would hold better than the shift. Also alot of guys prefer the larger string angle of a longer ata bow. The shif is a very accurate hunting bow and will be great for 3d. I would like to see a shift with an 8" brace height for hunting.

As for the draw. It is spot on with the alphamax and maxxis i had at 29" also the destroyer at 29" so i would say its pretty close. It can be tinkered with a little bit with the draw stops.


----------



## eltaco

rutjunky said:


> A rest that dosent attach to the cables is best. 2 track bianaries dont like any cable influence from a rest. It can throw it out of time after a while. Ive found on my shift my limbdriver works great. Im sure a smackdown or a g5 expert pro would be great. Not to say ot can't be done. They just tune alot easier without it.


Sorry, I should have been more clear. 

I shoot Code Reds on my Elite binary systems. Yeah, it tugs the cable the slightest bit, but I can get it to activate with about a half pound of added holding weight, so there really isn't a HUGE difference. My question is really how it would affect the movement of the i-glide system? Is there any reason that a rest tied into the cable would act differently with the i-glide as compared to any other binary? I've never had an issue with tuning and have shot both the limbdriver and code red with no perceived difference in accuracy or broadhead flight.


----------



## burda1021

catscratch said:


> So if they both shoot the same, do they make two ATA's just to appease the people who have a preconceived preference?
> 
> Are these bows any more important to get DL exactly right on or do they hold pretty well anyway (if you are off a little)? The reason I ask is some say their DL is a little different from other brands.


The only reason they say is because most company's dl is a little long, with the primes it is pretty on the money so a 28.5 will feel closer to a 29 on say a Mathews for example, they run long, a prime 28.5 is exactly that. I went with 29 dl feels no different than 28.5 on drenalin.


----------



## rutjunky

eltaco said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear.
> 
> I shoot Code Reds on my Elite binary systems. Yeah, it tugs the cable the slightest bit, but I can get it to activate with about a half pound of added holding weight, so there really isn't a HUGE difference. My question is really how it would affect the movement of the i-glide system? Is there any reason that a rest tied into the cable would act differently with the i-glide as compared to any other binary? I've never had an issue with tuning and have shot both the limbdriver and code red with no perceived difference in accuracy or broadhead flight.


as long as you set it up right i doubt you'll ever have an issue. The ti-glide dosent move enough to make a difference in rest performance


----------



## qdmbucks

What do you all think about the grip design (not the color)? Is in comfortable, leads to good shooting form etc? I have an Elite now and when I tried the new one piece rubber grip it was perfect for me and I am trying to find out if this grip will feel similiar to that. I really like what this bow has to offer. Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Matt


----------



## widowmakr

the grips are really nice on the Primes. They are nice and narrow and fit great (at least in my hands)


----------



## ontarget7

qdmbucks said:


> What do you all think about the grip design (not the color)? Is in comfortable, leads to good shooting form etc? I have an Elite now and when I tried the new one piece rubber grip it was perfect for me and I am trying to find out if this grip will feel similiar to that. I really like what this bow has to offer. Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> Matt


I feel the Prime grip is more repeatable than the Elites


----------



## quickcat18

i really like the grip and feel it is easy to get a good and very consistent grip.


----------



## mongopino915

Shot the G5 Shift about 10 times at the shop was very impressed to say the least. The bow is plain with just a whisker biscuit, and the bow just sat in my hand after the shot, very balanced. Looking at the cams at full draw, the cams are in-line with the string. I guess I will be down 1K soon to get the lifetime string replacement plus 0.3 lbs lighter.

G5 makes great many bows. Look forward to owning one.


----------



## quickcat18

mongopino915 said:


> Shot the G5 Shift about 10 times at the shop was very impressed to say the least. The bow is plain with just a whisker biscuit, and the bow just sat in my hand after the shot, very balanced. Looking at the cams at full draw, the cams are in-line with the string. I guess I will be down 1K soon to get the lifetime string replacement plus 0.3 lbs lighter.
> 
> G5 makes great many bows. Look forward to owning one.


post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## troutbum1982

Well mine should be in the mail tomorrow, Im freaking excited:darkbeer:


----------



## qdmbucks

widowmakr said:


> the grips are really nice on the Primes. They are nice and narrow and fit great (at least in my hands)





ontarget7 said:


> I feel the Prime grip is more *repeatable *than the Elites





quickcat18 said:


> i really like the grip and feel it is easy to get a good and *very consistent* grip.


Repeatable and consistent are two words I really love hearing when it comes to grips. I find my current Elite grip to not be that way, but I have not got my new one piece grip in yet. Keep the great reviews coming!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## liv2hnt247

HawgEnvy said:


> I'm tired of reading threads on "Prime". I'm starting to bow envy. Could one of guys weigh your complete set-up with and without full quiver attached,please. TIA
> BTW,nice bows


I weighed my 2011 shift bare it was 4.52# which what was right on what ontarget had posted in another thread, wish someone would weigh their 2012 would really love this bow alot more for hunting if it is the 3.7# they are advertising for 2012.


----------



## MICCOX

What are the pro shops geting for the Prime bows I dont have one close.


----------



## qdmbucks

The shop I talked to by me said $950 for a 2012 model. 

Matt


----------



## wileycat

Nice bows


----------



## quickcat18

i will soon be getting some New 8190 strings for my Centroid from JBK Strings and will post what i think and how they perform, for anyone looking for a set of strings for a Prime contact JBK Strings "omen" here on at does great work and they come with a 18 month guarantee.


----------



## rutjunky

They r kinda high on price but they r super nice. Its kinda cool to not have to worry about some of the problems from the past. Like camlean and under spined arrows.


----------



## rutjunky

moose288 said:


> For sale 2011 g5 prime shift RH,28/70,qad rest, truglo sight,stabilize,monkeytails,blue wrist sling,Plano case,10-beman arrows,g5 magloc quiver,g5 peep,string loop
> 
> 700.00+shipping
> email or text for pic
> [email protected]
> 8658505127


You might have better luck selling in the classifieds section.


----------



## catscratch

How are their durability? I'm not likely to put near as many arrows through my bow as most of you guys but I will have my bow in the front seat of my truck all fall and winter. Lots of hunting time; hot and cold cycles, thickets, dry, wet, snow, whatever my new bow is it will see it all. Do these have any issues with the flex guard or consistency of any kind? I will need it to shoot the same on a wet 31 degree day as it did the day before at 70 degrees.


----------



## swampdonkeysk

Do any of u guys know if the shift will fit in an skb 4117 case? I have one for my tactical and was wondering if the shift will fit in it.
Thanks


----------



## 3-d buster x4

i want to shoot this bow so so bad but i dont have a dealer within 150 miles from me :thumbs_do !! can someone send me one to try :wink: (JK) 
looks like ill have to deal with the bows around me for this year again =(


----------



## Shoots Martin

Hello! Where did you guys get you Prime bows or where is the best place to get a Centroid? I do live in Michigan.


----------



## widowmakr

check the dealer list on their website


----------



## quickcat18

Shoots Martin said:


> Hello! Where did you guys get you Prime bows or where is the best place to get a Centroid? I do live in Michigan.


go to the prime web site and do a dealer search and find one close to you and go give them a shot.


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

I know after the ATA show you will see more dealers then they have listed on their site.I know that Shooters Range in Traverse City will be carrying them but are not on the website yet.


----------



## deer down

mjc is the only dealer around metro detroit area. also the barn in springport has them. ray is a solid dude, he will take care of ya..


----------



## retrieverfishin

Shoots Martin said:


> Hello! Where did you guys get you Prime bows or where is the best place to get a Centroid? I do live in Michigan.


Long Range in Holland has them. Have shot and was impressed.


----------



## burda1021

3-d buster x4 said:


> i want to shoot this bow so so bad but i dont have a dealer within 150 miles from me :thumbs_do !! can someone send me one to try :wink: (JK)
> looks like ill have to deal with the bows around me for this year again =(


Come to Philly I'll let you shoot mine


----------



## quickcat18

i am looking at buying a new case for my Centroid here are my top 3 if you have any pics or let me know what cases you guys are using that would be great 

Plano bow max, G5 Soft case, or Game plan gear soft case


----------



## burda1021

I have a bow Max but just to big, it fits great in Lakewood cases, but I use an skb soft case, just because I don't travel to much


----------



## quickcat18

yeah i have used hard cases for years but i mostly use the case for trips to the shop or hunting and it rides in my truck cab that is why i am considering a soft case with pockets this time around.


----------



## mcfd-1229

Where to buy.....the barn archery in springport michigan


----------



## burda1021

quickcat18 said:


> yeah i have used hard cases for years but i mostly use the case for trips to the shop or hunting and it rides in my truck cab that is why i am considering a soft case with pockets this time around.


Take a look at the skb soft case I got mine new for 70 bucks


----------



## Karbon

mr_smith7410 said:


> My 2012 Prime centroid ice blue target bow came in the mail today 30" 60lbs should go along well with my 2011. cant wait to shoot it. here are some pics
> View attachment 1259796
> View attachment 1259797


that bow looks amazing.
I fell in love with the Ice Blue at the ATA show.


----------



## mtn3531

I have an Ice Blue Centroid coming for my personal bow for 3D. Pictures definitely don't do that finish justice


----------



## liv2hnt247

swampdonkeysk said:


> Do any of u guys know if the shift will fit in an skb 4117 case? I have one for my tactical and was wondering if the shift will fit in it.
> Thanks


Yes mine fits great.


----------



## quickcat18

Ttt


----------



## troutbum1982

Well mine should be here in about a week, made a big mistake and got my hands on both models today. Well all of the reviews have been spot on, the draw cycle is a bit stiff but when it drops back into the wall it is SOLID. One of the first bows that I have seen in a long time that I have not really found anything that the company skimped on. They are built like tanks.... plain and simple. It is going to be a long week!!!


----------



## sushiman2000

Dave Cousins is in the gold medal match at the Indoor World Cup in Nimes, France. Watch him in PRIMETIME in about 20 mins. http://www.livestream.com/europeant...yer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=footerlinks


----------



## ArchersParadox

..they have some hot chics dancing right now!!...at an archery tourney...lol


----------



## ArchersParadox

..Hoyt wins...Dave shot good with his G5 Prime Centroid..

however..the Italian guy was unflappable


----------



## sushiman2000

Nice tournament for Cousins. I hope he shoots well in Vegas too.


----------



## mr_smith7410

bow is set up and shooting better than I can lol.. heres some more eye candy hope you like


----------



## Fall Gray

Any way to get the cables out of your sight picture??


----------



## mr_smith7410

they do come into the sight pic a lil but you dont even notice them if you concentrating on your spot. If you start thinking about the cables then youll notice the cables.


----------



## brd556

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Any way to get the cables out of your sight picture??


No, the cables in the sight picture is the necessary side effect of the Ti-Glide system. 
Its a simple inconvenience that I can live with. The Ti-Glide system is what makes this
bow shoot dead straight down the center shot, and the sight pins line up with the center 
shot. The cables in the sight picture only bothered me for the first few shots. Not I don't
even notice them.


----------



## Daniel Boone

mr_smith7410 said:


> bow is set up and shooting better than I can lol.. heres some more eye candy hope you like
> View attachment 1263836
> View attachment 1263837
> View attachment 1263838
> View attachment 1263839


Good Looking bow for sure. Center shot is so inportant.
DB


----------



## burda1021

mr_smith7410 said:


> bow is set up and shooting better than I can lol.. heres some more eye candy hope you like
> View attachment 1263836
> View attachment 1263837
> View attachment 1263838
> View attachment 1263839


Anodized blue ice is awesome, I want one


----------



## seiowabow

I'm really wanting to go shoot a Centroid. I just wish they had some dealers closer to me.


----------



## scarn150

I just traded for a '11 Shift. This is the first time I have even seen one in person so hopefully I won't be let down. The first thing I will be doing is putting new threads on it. My question is that the gentleman I traded with said he thought there was some kind of recall on the blue splitters because they were cutting the yokes. Has anyone heard this? It looks like most of the pictures have black splitters on them. I have both but will be putting the blue on if there isn't some kind of problem.


----------



## burda1021

scarn150 said:


> I just traded for a '11 Shift. This is the first time I have even seen one in person so hopefully I won't be let down. The first thing I will be doing is putting new threads on it. My question is that the gentleman I traded with said he thought there was some kind of recall on the blue splitters because they were cutting the yokes. Has anyone heard this? It looks like most of the pictures have black splitters on them. I have both but will be putting the blue on if there isn't some kind of problem.


This is true have the guy you traded with take it to his shop and get the black doughnuts put back on. If not take it to your shop and have them put some on. They will have to call g5 rep to get them though.


----------



## quickcat18

If you are in need of strings jbk strings can make them I think it is $85 for a set I should have my new set out of bcy 8190 this week and will post pics and how the perform.


----------



## scarn150

burda1021 said:


> This is true have the guy you traded with take it to his shop and get the black doughnuts put back on. If not take it to your shop and have them put some on. They will have to call g5 rep to get them though.


Thank you for the help. Looks like I'm staying with black.


----------



## blazeAR

Not sure if any posted this but pretty cool showing what difference there is in hand shock with different bows, the newer bow used is the Quest Prime. Pretty cool, check it out http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...nd-hand-shock-compound-bows-super-slow-motion


----------



## anon

blazeAR said:


> Not sure if any posted this but pretty cool showing what difference there is in hand shock with different bows, the newer bow used is the Quest Prime. Pretty cool, check it out http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...nd-hand-shock-compound-bows-super-slow-motion


It's actually a "Prime Shift". I don't know why he's calling it that.


----------



## soonerboy

The cables in the sight window is not an issue. I don't even notice them.


----------



## scarn150

quickcat18 said:


> If you are in need of strings jbk strings can make them I think it is $85 for a set I should have my new set out of bcy 8190 this week and will post pics and how the perform.


I have ordered a string set from a different string maker and should have them by the first of next week. Also had mine made from 8190 because I want to test the new material. I'll let you know how I like them once they are on.


----------



## quickcat18

i should have mine today but am going to hold off putting them on until i get my new limbs so i can do it all at once.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> i should have mine today but am going to hold off putting them on until i get my new limbs so i can do it all at once.


What new limbs are you putting on?
I may consider finding a set of black 60#ers if I like my Centroid enough!


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

scarn150 said:


> I just traded for a '11 Shift. This is the first time I have even seen one in person so hopefully I won't be let down. The first thing I will be doing is putting new threads on it. My question is that the gentleman I traded with said he thought there was some kind of recall on the blue splitters because they were cutting the yokes. Has anyone heard this? It looks like most of the pictures have black splitters on them. I have both but will be putting the blue on if there isn't some kind of problem.


Doug check post#11 for a pic of your bow.LoL/


----------



## mtn3531

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Any way to get the cables out of your sight picture??


yes, focus on your pin(s) and target


----------



## rutjunky

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Doug check post#11 for a pic of your bow.LoL/


wow. U traded that shift for an elite. Scarn got a great deal there. Lol. Just kiddin.


----------



## scarn150

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Doug check post#11 for a pic of your bow.LoL/


I saw that earlier  I'll post a "after" picture when I get done setting it up. You have a chance to shoot your new bow yet? I'm betting you'll love the feel of it....


----------



## MIbowhunter49

mtn3531 said:


> yes, focus on your pin(s) and target




No kidding. People act like the cables line up with your pins at full draw.

And all this discovered without actually shooting one.


----------



## sushiman2000

I found a cool picture of Dave Cousins during his silver medal finish in Nimes. From _SoldatLouiS Photography_


----------



## burda1021

That centroid looks awesome.


----------



## BowStrapped

sushiman2000 said:


> I found a cool picture of Dave Cousins during his silver medal finish in Nimes. From _SoldatLouiS Photography_



Where's the link and can they be posted here ?


----------



## burda1021

Is that a braided binos sling in g5 colors he has there


----------



## eltaco

sushiman2000 said:


> I found a cool picture of Dave Cousins during his silver medal finish in Nimes. From _SoldatLouiS Photography_


Look how far he has those limbs backed off!


----------



## Lost Horn

sushiman2000 said:


> I found a cool picture of Dave Cousins during his silver medal finish in Nimes. From _SoldatLouiS Photography_


Looks like they captured this pic at about the same time his release broke free. That's sweet.

Sent from Lost Horn's phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

Junky.I tried to swap ya for that Destroyer. Just trying something different.Never shot an Elite before.I will shoot it this weekend.Still need to get it set up.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> What new limbs are you putting on?
> I may consider finding a set of black 60#ers if I like my Centroid enough!


I am getting a 50-60# set in black so I can Max them out as I have been shooting my 60-70# backed down to 60#.


----------



## quickcat18

burda1021 said:


> Is that a braided binos sling in g5 colors he has there


That is a sweet binoculars sling I need to get one of those


----------



## BOONER2008

can anyone tell me what the cam is for 28" centroid cam?? i have the same on my shift and centoid but thought one was longer draw than the other? thanks


----------



## ArchersParadox

..cool pic of the 'cuz.....

....yup..moment when the D-Loop slips off the hook!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

..a couple of pics from their website...although not the Nimes tourney..


----------



## scarn150

BOONER2008 said:


> can anyone tell me what the cam is for 28" centroid cam?? i have the same on my shift and centoid but thought one was longer draw than the other? thanks


28" Draw for the Centroid = PC#7
28" Draw for the Shift = PC#5


----------



## BOONER2008

Scarn,,, thank you, I have a pc#5 on my centroid and also on my shift. I have a 28-28.5" draw.the shift and centroid both feel very comfortable and both bows feel the same to me.you think there is something up? I set the center shot and chrono'd it with a 360ish gr arrow at 60lbs and it shot 290fps with what I believe is at 28.5". Now I am super confused.not sure if the numbers are good,average or crazy?


----------



## seiowabow

Is any one making accessories in Optifade camo? The optifade is gorgeous.


----------



## burda1021

g5 does but you have to get it from their site, or find a dealer who carry it. But if the dealer sells g5 sights and account, which most do they can get you one from order with rep


----------



## scarn150

BOONER2008 said:


> Scarn,,, thank you, I have a pc#5 on my centroid and also on my shift. I have a 28-28.5" draw.the shift and centroid both feel very comfortable and both bows feel the same to me.you think there is something up? I set the center shot and chrono'd it with a 360ish gr arrow at 60lbs and it shot 290fps with what I believe is at 28.5". Now I am super confused.not sure if the numbers are good,average or crazy?


Check your draw stops. You can usually gain or lose about 1/4" of draw length by moving them. Check to see if they are in the same locations on both bows.


----------



## sushiman2000

BowStrapped.......The facebook link to the pictures is here. http://www.facebook.com/pages/SoldatLouiS-Photography/311183992241448?sk=photos.

Here is a cool one of Brady Ellison.


----------



## sushiman2000

One more: Group shot of Willet Jr., Wilde, Cuz, Lundin, Gellenthien, ?, Elzinga, Pagni.


----------



## burda1021

Its a shame g5 doesn't have a staff shirt yet


----------



## burda1021

Blue would look great in all that black yellow red and white.


----------



## sushiman2000

I kinda like there not being a staff shirt. It feels like the start of something special.


----------



## huntarchery

Most of you guys have seen my Shift LR in a few other threads over the last few weeks but I though I should post it here as well. This thing is the best bow I have ever shot - we started our winter league last week (I shoot for the purpose of staying sharp for hunting and because I love archery) but I let some of the target guys shoot it and even they were impressed.


----------



## eltaco

Wow... My 2012 Centroid arrived last night and I barely had time to set it up and fling a couple arrows at short range outside after dark. I'm WAY excited to shoot this thing during daylight hours, but I was blown away at the feel on the shot with this bow. It's like the bow just sat there and the only thing that changed was the arrow had left... G5 really has something special here!

I keep reading how 'stiff' the draw is, and I honestly don't feel that as compared to my Elites. The draw was very smooth as seen on the drawboard, certainly a draw cycle from a performance bow, though. I'll be curious to see how it performs through the chrony.

The only problem I have now is that I wish I had 29.5" cams on this Centroid instead of the 29" cams that are currently on it. I wish there were some sort of trade-in program or there were more used parts out there for sale.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Wow... My 2012 Centroid arrived last night and I barely had time to set it up and fling a couple arrows at short range outside after dark. I'm WAY excited to shoot this thing during daylight hours, but I was blown away at the feel on the shot with this bow. It's like the bow just sat there and the only thing that changed was the arrow had left... G5 really has something special here!
> 
> I keep reading how 'stiff' the draw is, and I honestly don't feel that as compared to my Elites. The draw was very smooth as seen on the drawboard, certainly a draw cycle from a performance bow, though. I'll be curious to see how it performs through the chrony.
> 
> The only problem I have now is that I wish I had 29.5" cams on this Centroid instead of the 29" cams that are currently on it. I wish there were some sort of trade-in program or there were more used parts out there for sale.


no pics????


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> no pics????


Yeah. Saw that coming. It was honestly a mad rush just to shoot a few arrows last tight. And truthfully, I have a mix of colors on it right now so it looks a bit funky, but I'll try to get some pics later today.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Yeah. Saw that coming. It was honestly a mad rush just to shoot a few arrows last tight. And truthfully, I have a mix of colors on it right now so it looks a bit funky, but I'll try to get some pics later today.


I think we have all sacrificed the pics for some play time before. congrats on the new rig.


----------



## eltaco

Alright... couldn't take it any longer. I had to run home for lunch and put a few arrows through her. I just did a quick broadhead tune and grabbed some 340s, so I might not be perfectly setup yet.

Bow feels great. The grip is a little different than I'm used to, but it feels natural and I think I'm going to like it. Here are my first two groups at 40yds with it... I think we're going to get along well  Nothing mind-blowing, but its awesome to grab an unfamiliar bow and have shooting like this right out of the shoot. I'm pretty dang stoked for what this bow has to offer! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics... and my 'police' color theme! 

Oh yeah, I put it through the chrony for whoever is wondering.
29"/60.0#, 414gr @ 277fps
I haven't run the numbers yet, but I think that has to be pretty much on the money. My string is loaded with peep and loop.

First group @ 40yds. Sight wasn't on the mark yet.









Second group @ 40yds. Made a perfect adjustment, haha!


----------



## quickcat18

looking good... i will post more pics of my bow tonight i got my new limbs and strings on and picked up the New G5 head loc quiver.


----------



## brd556

Those "perfect adjustments" are made more easily with that AWESOME sight you have.
Gotta love the inch/wheel adjustment that the Black Gold offers. I have the same sights
on a couple of my bows. Congrats on the super bow.


----------



## zakk54

Does the 2012 weigh in at 3.7lbs or is it heavier as last years was??? I'm very interested in this bow but that would definitely be a deal breaker...

~ Mike B.


----------



## MICCOX

i HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT THE PRIME BOWS BUT IS THERE ANY TUNING TROUBLE WITH THEM.


----------



## skeet16

So all you Prime shooters I am shooting a z7xtreme at 29 inch draw. I do not have a dealer around where I live to shoot one. So would you recomend a 29 or 29.5 draw length?


----------



## nflook765

sushiman2000 said:


> One more: Group shot of Willet Jr., Wilde, Cuz, Lundin, Gellenthien, ?, Elzinga, Pagni.


Stabs so long can't tell if they are holding bows or canes. lol.


----------



## BOONER2008

BOONER2008 said:


> Scarn,,, thank you, I have a pc#5 on my centroid and also on my shift. I have a 28-28.5" draw.the shift and centroid both feel very comfortable and both bows feel the same to me.you think there is something up? I set the center shot and chrono'd it with a 360ish gr arrow at 60lbs and it shot 290fps with what I believe is at 28.5". Now I am super confused.not sure if the numbers are good,average or crazy?


ok,ok,,, does anyone have any advice on this?? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## quickcat18

BOONER2008 said:


> ok,ok,,, does anyone have any advice on this?? any help would be greatly appreciated


post some pics you you at full draw with each bow and of the cams showing the draw stop pegs


----------



## rutjunky

skeet16 said:


> So all you Prime shooters I am shooting a z7xtreme at 29 inch draw. I do not have a dealer around where I live to shoot one. So would you recomend a 29 or 29.5 draw length?


29.5 cam


----------



## eltaco

Go home early to squeeze a few more arrows out before dark... this bow is a dang fletching eater, for sure. 

I do notice what appears to be wear on my cables where they slide through the i-glide though. Not sure what to think about that, as I only have about 50 arrows through it. I may have to read up on what wax (if any) is recommended here.


----------



## scarn150

BOONER2008 said:


> ok,ok,,, does anyone have any advice on this?? any help would be greatly appreciated


Did you check your draw stops?


----------



## BOONER2008

yes draw stops are the same on both


----------



## skeet16

Thanks rutjunky


----------



## nitro stinger

zakk54 said:


> Does the 2012 weigh in at 3.7lbs or is it heavier as last years was??? I'm very interested in this bow but that would definitely be a deal breaker...
> 
> ~ Mike B.


weighs 3.7lbs not like last years


----------



## quickcat18

got my new black limbs on my open riser, with my new bcy 8190 JBK strings& i took some with the new G5 head loc quiver which i am going to like alot. will post pics in the morning


----------



## MICCOX

MICCOX said:


> i HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT THE PRIME BOWS BUT IS THERE ANY TUNING TROUBLE WITH THEM.


Come on guys I was hoping for some infohoping you guys could help me out.


----------



## burda1021

nitro stinger said:


> weighs 3.7lbs not like last years


My 2012 shift, with g5 rock sight, tt smack down rest, wrist sling, bowjax xit stab, g5 metta peep and one g5 string arrow, weighs in at a whopping 5.47 pounds on an comp bow scale.


----------



## burda1021

MICCOX said:


> Come on guys I was hoping for some infohoping you guys could help me out.


What info exactly are you looking for?


----------



## eltaco

MICCOX said:


> Come on guys I was hoping for some infohoping you guys could help me out.


You're curious about tuning trouble? I'm not sure if you mean broadhead tuning or cable/string tuning.

I would say neither will give you trouble. I received my Centroid yesterday, eyeballed centershot and put a few arrows through last night. Today I had a chance to shoot during daylight hours and I had it shooting broadheads with fieldpoints at 40yds within 10-minutes. I don't think I have 30-minutes tied into broadhead tuning it, which includes setting up all of my accessories and tying a peep in.

As for cable/string tuning, it's essentially the same as any other binary. I put a couple twists into my cables which took seconds on my press, and speed stayed above IBO spec after doing so. I'd have to play with rotation a bit to see how sensitive the cams are, but so far I'm very impressed with the performance so I'm not certain its even worth my time to mess with it any further.


----------



## Metzkitz

Shot together with Dave in Nimes. He shot extremely well on training, qualification and on finals until the gold final. 
When looking at holes he produced in the middle of the targets during 3 days, he was on top 3 shooters there.
He knows what happened in the gold final, but he deserved to be there agains Pagni.


----------



## quickcat18

Pics with my new Black 50-60# limbs, New JBK strings (bcy 8190), and New G5 head loc quiver 

Prime Centroid in Open


----------



## eltaco

Absolutely phenomenal. I'm a huge Reverse AT fan, and this takes the cake.

Oh how I wish my Centroid was Optifade instead of AP. I see a dip job in my future...

How much for the limbs?


----------



## Wil

Very nice quickcat18! I like the black limbs!


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Absolutely phenomenal. I'm a huge Reverse AT fan, and this takes the cake.
> 
> Oh how I wish my Centroid was Optifade instead of AP. I see a dip job in my future...
> 
> How much for the limbs?


yeah i have always liked the black limbs with the camo bow too. the Prime dealer i got them from where $100. they did not come with the limb dampeners on them so i may pick some up to put on but i want to shoot it first to see if they are needed.


----------



## MICCOX

eltaco said:


> You're curious about tuning trouble? I'm not sure if you mean broadhead tuning or cable/string tuning.
> 
> I would say neither will give you trouble. I received my Centroid yesterday, eyeballed centershot and put a few arrows through last night. Today I had a chance to shoot during daylight hours and I had it shooting broadheads with fieldpoints at 40yds within 10-minutes. I don't think I have 30-minutes tied into broadhead tuning it, which includes setting up all of my accessories and tying a peep in.
> 
> As for cable/string tuning, it's essentially the same as any other binary. I put a couple twists into my cables which took seconds on my press, and speed stayed above IBO spec after doing so. I'd have to play with rotation a bit to see how sensitive the cams are, but so far I'm very impressed with the performance so I'm not certain its even worth my time to mess with it any further.


Thanks you much you have help me make up my mind I will be geting a PRIME for sure.


----------



## quickcat18

You won't regret it... i did this 9 arrows into getting it sighted in at 20 yards and had it paper tuned in 3 shots. They are very easy to tune for sure i look forward to spending more time with this bow and shooting at some longer distances in the near future.


----------



## quickcat18

thought i would link the thread i made about my Prime when i first got it 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1653910


----------



## scarn150

Is anyone using a QAD on their Shift's? Seems I have to set it high for shelf clearance so might have to look into a G5 Pro rest. Any other suggestions on rests?


----------



## nitro stinger

quickcat18 said:


> Pics with my new Black 50-60# limbs, New JBK strings (bcy 8190), and New G5 head loc quiver
> 
> Prime Centroid in Open



I did the same thing to my Shift LR but in Optifade forest, It just came in so I will get some pics up tomorrow. I also have a 2011 Centroid and absolutely love it, can't wait to see if there is any difference other than the axle to axle.
These bows are shooters for sure, if anyone is thinking about one of these bows you need to shoot one


----------



## nitro stinger

scarn150 said:


> Is anyone using a QAD on their Shift's? Seems I have to set it high for shelf clearance so might have to look into a G5 Pro rest. Any other suggestions on rests?


I have a expert pro on the centroid, putting a smack down on the Shift


----------



## 1vfib

scarn150 said:


> Is anyone using a QAD on their Shift's? Seems I have to set it high for shelf clearance so might have to look into a G5 Pro rest. Any other suggestions on rests?


Limbdriver Pro V is awesome on my Shift


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

scarn150 said:


> Is anyone using a QAD on their Shift's? Seems I have to set it high for shelf clearance so might have to look into a G5 Pro rest. Any other suggestions on rests?


I had a Limbdriver on it.:thumbs_up


----------



## Lost Horn

I've got an Expert I on my Centroid. Really works great.

Sent from Lost Horn's phone using Tapatalk


----------



## widowmakr

Any of the G5 rests will work great, I have also had good luck with limb driven rests on the Primes.


----------



## quickcat18

i am using the Rip cord with no problems i put felt on my shelf and have the rest just touching it but the felt kills any noise.


----------



## scarn150

I've been looking at the G5 Pro rest for about a year and I went ahead and ordered one to play with on the Shift. If I don't like it I'll throw the trusted QAD back on it and adjust to nock point to compensate.

Always fun messing with new bows but it somehow always is more expensive than I anticipate


----------



## burda1021

I have a tt smckdown fc on mine


----------



## quickcat18

back up.... i am working on getting my bow set back up after the new limbs and strings. i will post an update on performance with the new bcy 8190 once i get it up and running.


----------



## mr_smith7410

MICCOX said:


> Come on guys I was hoping for some infohoping you guys could help me out.


Ive had no tuning problems at all with all of mine any arrow you want to shoot it will tune


----------



## nitro stinger

*2012 Shift & 2011 Centroid with pics*

Got the new Shift set up today with black limbs, put a TT smack down on it. Not sure how I will like it compared to the Centroid as I normally like longer A-A bows. It will be my Turkey bow for sure. These bows are super easy to tune. The shift shoots 3fps faster than my centroid.
Shift 28.5" 62lbs 400gr 280fps
Centroid 28.5" 62lbs 400gr 277fps


----------



## blazer3d

I can't wait my new blue centroid is going to be here Friday can't wait to set it up and start shooting with it. I hope it will shoot as good as everyone says because I turned down the hoyt matrix for this bow.


----------



## eltaco

You guys are killing me with the Reverse AT Centroids... I'm going to plop down the money and just do mine up!

Hope I can find somebody to buy my Realtree limbs!


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## g2imagery

Ttt


----------



## seiowabow

Just orderd a Centroid in black today! I could not believe how much I liked this bow. I did not find the draw to be stiff at all, totally dead in the head. You don't notice the cables in the sight window unless your looking for them. Absolutely amazing bows.


----------



## turkeytim

can someone measure the center shot on their shift for me and let me know what you have thanks


----------



## ontarget7

Never really measured the ones I had. I will say they were always dead center of riser thou


----------



## burda1021

turkeytim said:


> can someone measure the center shot on their shift for me and let me know what you have thanks


I have mine in hand as I type what exactly would you like measured


----------



## MICCOX

Going to go shoot the Centroid in the morning.


----------



## n.sampey

guys just got to say i will probably be a proud owner of a 2012 prime centroid here in about 2 weeks. Its just something bout em


----------



## Karbon

I just talked to my dealer and I'll be trying the new NAP Armorest on my 2012 Shift. Man is there some clearance. Here's a few pics on my dealers insanity. I should have GREAT clearance here.


----------



## Karbon

NAP's Armorrest is just 5 oz too!
Not the cheapest, $139ish, but it's working good on his Insanity.


----------



## n.sampey

Karbon said:


> I just talked to my dealer and I'll be trying the new NAP Armorest on my 2012 Shift. Man is there some clearance. Here's a few pics on my dealers insanity. I should have GREAT clearance here.
> 
> Let me know how it works it looks nice what price they run at
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

Nvm I see you answered that lol 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbon

I should have it wednesday!!!


----------



## Glock17

These prime's are the one bow that pulls at me, but still shooting my Hoyt's, the Alphaburner is still my go to rig.....

But man do I want a Prime for spot shooting at times.....


----------



## rutjunky

Well. You probaly shouldn't shoot one then cause that will be it. I really do like an alphaburner though. I would like to have one in 40-50 lbs and shoot 275 grain arrows for 3d. Man thats an accurate bow.


----------



## burda1021

I like the looks of that armour rest, give us a review when your loaded up and shooting bullets


----------



## Karbon

Will do!


----------



## eltaco

Karbon said:


> I should have it wednesday!!!


You have to wait until Wednesday to get the bow now?! I feel for you, bud! Hope you can take it and the Insanity home together!


----------



## Karbon

No the Insanity I'm picking up in Feb. I'm flying out for work (board meetings) and making the drive over.


----------



## quickcat18

going to the Hunitn Time Expo in GR today to look for some new archery toys.... mainly going to be looking for cases for my Centroid, i still have not had time to get it all tuned up and shooting with my new bcy 8190 but as soon as i do I will post a review.


----------



## seiowabow

Glock17 said:


> These prime's are the one bow that pulls at me, but still shooting my Hoyt's, the Alphaburner is still my go to rig.....
> 
> But man do I want a Prime for spot shooting at times.....


Don't go shoot one then. I made that mistake and ordered one!


----------



## jklund38

Picked up a 60lb 2011 shift at the GR show today for $500 out the door. First time it was ever out of the box. Great deal! Time to get it dressed up.


----------



## tomkat04

Wife just bought her 2012 Prime Shift today. Wow is all you can say. She loves it. She needs 50# limbs for it, so we are waiting until they arrive before she brings it home. Will post pics when she gets it set up.


----------



## FISHINPHILLY

My buddy picked up the blacked out Centroid for same deal--INCREDIBLE


----------



## tomkat04

If anyone has any info for a good deal on a RH 28/70 Centroid, let me know please! I am looking for myself. Black preferred, but will consider other colors.


----------



## primetimeg5

here's a pic of stud boy dave shooting at lancaster


----------



## Fall Gray

Hey all you GR Hunting Time Expo boys, how many are shooting this weekend at the ASA indoor 3D tourney at On Target in Stanwood??


----------



## quickcat18

Not I, I had too much going on this weekend to make it up to shoot.


----------



## primetimeg5

sounds fun


----------



## quickcat18

Ttt


----------



## bambikiller

i want a centroid...just afraid to get rid of the evo


----------



## quickcat18

bambikiller said:


> i want a centroid...just afraid to get rid of the evo


i never shot the evo but if you get the chnce shoot them side by side and see what you think. that is what sold me on the prime was shooting side by side my current bow.


----------



## bambikiller

i did shoot them side by side...liked the draw of the evo better but like the way the prime held


quickcat18 said:


> i never shot the evo but if you get the chnce shoot them side by side and see what you think. that is what sold me on the prime was shooting side by side my current bow.


----------



## quickcat18

ok so here is the review of my new strings From JBK Strings on my Prime Centroid. 
i got the BCY 8190 in blue and silver, they were installed and everything thing on them looked great tight servings, very well made strings. i had them put on on tuesday and then just let the bow hang for a few days a is my custom when installing new strings & i got busy with work and life and did not have the time until this weekend to get the bow set up. once on itied in my d-loop and sighted every thing down the middle and got to work (with the help of Brian over at G5 who gave me some great starting points for tuning the cams i was off and running... how can you beat that kind of CS) i measued my a to a and brace height i was at 34 5/8 and jsut a touch over 7" so gave the cables a few twists and got it settled in at 34.5 and 7" then check cam timing which ws tricky with out a draw board but i measured the cams off the limb in a few spots added one twist to one of the cables and everything seemed to match up. got the peep in and settled (and it has not moved at all once put in) tied in my ripcord and started shooting made just the silghtest tweak of my rest as my eye ball line up was not actually centered shot my HT-4 with blazers thru paper and wouldn't you know it...perfect bullet hole. and i am back shooting. 

with the new limbs and strings here are my numbers 
HT-4 - 382grains - 288fps was 281
HT-2 - 356grains - 296fps was 291
HT-1 - 472grains - 263fps was 259
so between my new limbs which i max at 61/62# and the new strings i gained about a few fps and i will say the bow does seem a little bit quieter. 

if you are in need of some strings give JBK a call a he makes a great set of strings for these prime bows and you get an 18 month warranty. As for G5 it is always easy to support a great company and is even better when they are a local compnay keep up the great work guys.


----------



## quickcat18

bambikiller said:


> i did shoot them side by side...liked the draw of the evo better but like the way the prime held


that is what sold me balance and back wall but i can say these bows flat out shoot


----------



## bambikiller

ya im really thinking of getting one for my do it all bow..that centroid at 29 inches was a touch short but man it held awesome and i can see how it would improve accuracy, im just afraid id miss the speed of the evo..my hunting rigs fling 400 plus grain arrow over 300 fps at 29/62


quickcat18 said:


> that is what sold me balance and back wall but i can say these bows flat out shoot


----------



## quickcat18

bambikiller said:


> ya im really thinking of getting one for my do it all bow..that centroid at 29 inches was a touch short but man it held awesome and i can see how it would improve accuracy, im just afraid id miss the speed of the evo..my hunting rigs fling 400 plus grain arrow over 300 fps at 29/62


yeah that is a tough call but what you lose in speed you will probably more than make up for in accuracy. jsut keep any eye out for a good deal on a 2011 then you can have both  i really want to get out side and shoot over 20 yard and can't wait for 3d to start up.


----------



## 164343

Hey sounds like you have a winner.Thank You for the nice right up, it sounds to me like you picked up some speed as well.The centroid that I do have here is shooting a little above IBO and I'am not done with it yet!!If you need anything you know how to find me!!!Thank You


quickcat18 said:


> ok so here is the review of my new strings From JBK Strings on my Prime Centroid.
> i got the BCY 8190 in blue and silver, they were installed and everything thing on them looked great tight servings, very well made strings. i had them put on on tuesday and then just let the bow hang for a few days a is my custom when installing new strings & i got busy with work and life and did not have the time until this weekend to get the bow set up. once on itied in my d-loop and sighted every thing down the middle and got to work (with the help of Brian over at G5 who gave me some great starting points for tuning the cams i was off and running... how can you beat that kind of CS) i measued my a to a and brace height i was at 34 5/8 and jsut a touch over 7" so gave the cables a few twists and got it settled in at 34.5 and 7" then check cam timing which ws tricky with out a draw board but i measured the cams off the limb in a few spots added one twist to one of the cables and everything seemed to match up. got the peep in and settled (and it has not moved at all once put in) tied in my ripcord and started shooting made just the silghtest tweak of my rest as my eye ball line up was not actually centered shot my HT-4 with blazers thru paper and wouldn't you know it...perfect bullet hole. and i am back shooting.
> 
> with the new limbs and strings here are my numbers
> HT-4 - 382grains - 288fps was 281
> HT-2 - 356grains - 296fps was 291
> HT-1 - 472grains - 263fps was 259
> so between my new limbs which i max at 61/62# and the new strings i gained about a few fps and i will say the bow does seem a little bit quieter.
> 
> if you are in need of some strings give JBK a call a he makes a great set of strings for these prime bows and you get an 18 month warranty. As for G5 it is always easy to support a great company and is even better when they are a local compnay keep up the great work guys.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> ok so here is the review of my new strings From JBK Strings on my Prime Centroid.
> i got the BCY 8190 in blue and silver, they were installed and everything thing on them looked great tight servings, very well made strings. i had them put on on tuesday and then just let the bow hang for a few days a is my custom when installing new strings & i got busy with work and life and did not have the time until this weekend to get the bow set up. once on itied in my d-loop and sighted every thing down the middle and got to work (with the help of Brian over at G5 who gave me some great starting points for tuning the cams i was off and running... how can you beat that kind of CS) i measued my a to a and brace height i was at 34 5/8 and jsut a touch over 7" so gave the cables a few twists and got it settled in at 34.5 and 7" then check cam timing which ws tricky with out a draw board but i measured the cams off the limb in a few spots added one twist to one of the cables and everything seemed to match up. got the peep in and settled (and it has not moved at all once put in) tied in my ripcord and started shooting made just the silghtest tweak of my rest as my eye ball line up was not actually centered shot my HT-4 with blazers thru paper and wouldn't you know it...perfect bullet hole. and i am back shooting.
> 
> with the new limbs and strings here are my numbers
> HT-4 - 382grains - 288fps was 281
> HT-2 - 356grains - 296fps was 291
> HT-1 - 472grains - 263fps was 259
> so between my new limbs which i max at 61/62# and the new strings i gained about a few fps and i will say the bow does seem a little bit quieter.
> 
> if you are in need of some strings give JBK a call a he makes a great set of strings for these prime bows and you get an 18 month warranty. As for G5 it is always easy to support a great company and is even better when they are a local compnay keep up the great work guys.


Can you give any details on what tuning info G5 gave you?


----------



## ScottyPotty

My Shift........is in the shop bcuz some dick head dryfired it. Bent cams, blown string and yokes. Honestly........I dont even want it back.


----------



## Karbon

My Shift with the new Armorrest from NAP


----------



## burda1021

ScottyPotty said:


> My Shift........is in the shop bcuz some dick head dryfired it. Bent cams, blown string and yokes. Honestly........I dont even want it back.


The guy who runs my shop had his dry fired by a potential customer, g5 sent new cams, limbs were fine, the bow shoots just like it did when first bought now. It sux your bow was dry fired, but, it should be fine once fixed. Me personally I'd make the dude buy it and get a new one.


----------



## burda1021

Karbon said:


> My Shift with the new Armorrest from NAP
> View attachment 1271734
> View attachment 1271735


Did you shoot it yet karbon, how's it feel, how's the rest work with it? I wanted to go back to full containment and this may work


----------



## Karbon

I'll have it Wednesday. My dealer has set that rest up on 2 bows now, my Shift and the Insanity. He loves the rest. Fast, great clearance and no shelf contact.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Can you give any details on what tuning info G5 gave you?


if i told you then i would not be able to be a Prime super tuner.... haha yeah right..... i was told that a good starting point is to get the bow a to a 34 1/4 to 34 1/2 and the brace height should be right on. 

for cam timing with a draw board they check the cams at 3 different spots through out the draw cycle (1/3, 2/3, full draw) and use the marks on the cams them self to check timing by making sure the same number of marks are above or below the limb. if you don't have a draw board you can check the marks at full draw if you have someone around to draw the bow for you or count. to check timing at rest he said to use the top of the limb and the screw head that is used to hold the 2 parts of the cam together. and try to get how the limb cuts through that screw head the same on both sides. 

at this point i am very satisfied with how my bow is shooting so i will probably just leave it alone unless i can find a shop with a draw board around me to double check timing. and i will say timing makes a big difference i shot the bow through paper a few times before i had it times and got all sorts of crazy tearing. once in time i was getting bullet holes.


----------



## ScottyPotty

burda1021 said:


> The guy who runs my shop had his dry fired by a potential customer, g5 sent new cams, limbs were fine, the bow shoots just like it did when first bought now. It sux your bow was dry fired, but, it should be fine once fixed. Me personally I'd make the dude buy it and get a new one.


I should make him buy it...........the guy is an MD. He can afford it.


----------



## Karbon

Scottie/pa weighed the bow, rest, peep, loop etc.
4.48 lbs on his scale.
The rest is 5 oz (no bolt) so (.32)
So the rest bolt, bow and loaded string weigh 4.16 lbs

I'll check when I get it in on Wednesday as well.

27.5 inch draw at 62.8 lbs
310 grain arrow @ 308fps
366 grain arrow @ 285fps

Not bad...making this bow about a 335IBO or so.


----------



## quickcat18

ttt


----------



## nitro stinger

Ok guys I weighed some New 2011 and 2012 Prime bows
2011 Centroid - 4lb 10.0oz
2011 Shift- 4lb 6.0 oz
2012 Centroid 4lb 6.5oz
2012 Shift 4lb 3.0oz
Ok so there is hardly and difference in weight from 2011 to 2012the little that there is can be made up else where like sight, stabilizer, etc. Like I said before the weight is being over hyped, I could care less what the weight is cause they are awesome bows.


----------



## brd556

I bought the 2011 for $550 shipped. My brother
bought the 2012 for $950. Sounds like I saved 
about $100 per ounce. :wink:


----------



## liv2hnt247

brd556 said:


> I bought the 2011 for $550 shipped. My brother
> bought the 2012 for $950. Sounds like I saved
> about $100 per ounce. :wink:


I got the same deal and feel great about it, love this bow.


----------



## nitro stinger

brd556 said:


> I bought the 2011 for $550 shipped. My brother
> bought the 2012 for $950. Sounds like I saved
> about $100 per ounce. :wink:


yup sounds like it, $400 for not much of a diff seems like a good deal to me


----------



## eltaco

nitro stinger said:


> yup sounds like it, $400 for not much of a diff seems like a good deal to me


Yeah, you guys got smokin' deals at $550 brand new in the box. I paid $85 more for a 2012 to save a few ounces, and would do it again in a heartbeat for an elk hunting rig 

I'm very happy to finally see somebody posts weights, though. I looked everywhere for that info before deciding to jump on the one that I did.


----------



## quickcat18

i got a great deal on my 2011 as well here on AT.


----------



## jsnbrwn

Where is your arrow in relation to the berger hole? Right through it, a little high?





quickcat18 said:


> if i told you then i would not be able to be a Prime super tuner.... haha yeah right..... i was told that a good starting point is to get the bow a to a 34 1/4 to 34 1/2 and the brace height should be right on.
> 
> for cam timing with a draw board they check the cams at 3 different spots through out the draw cycle (1/3, 2/3, full draw) and use the marks on the cams them self to check timing by making sure the same number of marks are above or below the limb. if you don't have a draw board you can check the marks at full draw if you have someone around to draw the bow for you or count. to check timing at rest he said to use the top of the limb and the screw head that is used to hold the 2 parts of the cam together. and try to get how the limb cuts through that screw head the same on both sides.
> 
> at this point i am very satisfied with how my bow is shooting so i will probably just leave it alone unless i can find a shop with a draw board around me to double check timing. and i will say timing makes a big difference i shot the bow through paper a few times before i had it times and got all sorts of crazy tearing. once in time i was getting bullet holes.


----------



## eltaco

jsnbrwn said:


> Where is your arrow in relation to the berger hole? Right through it, a little high?


Sorry to reply for Quickcat18... not sure where his is.

I set mine up right through the middle of the berger holes, initially. Everything shot great, but my Code Red was contacting the shelf. Last night, I moved the nock point up so the arrow sat through the top half of the berger holes. I haven't shot it yet, but have read that there are not ill-effects of doing so. I'll try to get some arrows through it to see if I notice any issues. I did have to take a half twist out of one cable to sync back up after moving my nock point, though.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Sorry to reply for Quickcat18... not sure where his is.
> 
> I set mine up right through the middle of the berger holes, initially. Everything shot great, but my Code Red was contacting the shelf. Last night, I moved the nock point up so the arrow sat through the top half of the berger holes. I haven't shot it yet, but have read that there are not ill-effects of doing so. I'll try to get some arrows through it to see if I notice any issues. I did have to take a half twist out of one cable to sync back up after moving my nock point, though.


mine is about the same cutting thru the upper half of the berger hole 

http://g5prime.com/admin/sites/default/files/prime_owner_2011_0.pdf


----------



## Karbon

What's the center shot looking like on this Primes so far?

Anyone have the measuments to share that are giving good paper tear?


----------



## eltaco

Karbon said:


> What's the center shot looking like on this Primes so far?
> 
> Anyone have the measuments to share that are giving good paper tear?


Didn't papertune but broadhead tuned to 40 and its shooting them both at the same spot. Set my rest dead center along with my pins, and everything was very close right out of the chute. I bet you get a good tear within 6 shots


----------



## scarn150

Any place that is making side plates for these yet?


----------



## eltaco

www.yetiarchery.com

This guy does some of the best work I've seen.


----------



## quickcat18

kinda sad the banner is gone at the top of the page but i am sure G5 only had it for the month of January. on another note i ordered my G5 soft bow case today will post some pics once i have it in hand and a shout out to Brian at G5 who did a little research on the bow case and answered a few questions i had about it before i purchased it. I also look forward to putting the Prime & G5 stickers on my truck that i ordered with the case.


----------



## liv2hnt247

Here is quick pic of my 2011 Shift


----------



## Karbon

I'm really enjoying the 40 shots I took tonight with mine!
Outside tomorrow!
I added the blue sides and took off the grey ones...


----------



## liv2hnt247

Karbon, the 2012 come with two sets of side plates? Whatcha doin with those gray ones?


----------



## Karbon

No I bought a set of blue off one of the posters on this thread...
I am not sure what I'll do with the sides as of now. I know they need to go to Yeti Archery for a template then I will have no use for them in a week or two.


----------



## liv2hnt247

Let me know when you decide, bows looking good wait till you shoot it at some distance.


----------



## hphunter

My 2011 is on its way 28/70. I got it for 550.00 w the g5 quiver, qad rest, trophy ridge sight a Plano case and the guys arrows. I can't wait to shoot it


----------



## Karbon

HUGE deal right there hp.

Nice score!


----------



## hphunter

I felt bad but.... He set the price so I went for it. Shot a 2011 last Friday night at league and was impressed so much that I had to have one!


----------



## eltaco

I moved my arrow up through the top of the berger hole today to give my Code Red better clearance and found no ill-effects by doing so... just a more quiet rig. Woohoo!

Oh yeah, and since there are so many Prime owners here... I am looking for some 60# black limbs for my Centroid. I'll trade my APs if interested! (Shameless Plug!)


----------



## mxz500ss

i brought home a 2012 shift tonight 28/60 i will set up when my sight comes back from axcell having pins added. shot it inside with only a rest no sight and had a tight group only a short distance. can not wait to set up and take it outside and shoot some distance


----------



## Fall Gray

Karbon said:


> No I bought a set of blue off one of the posters on this thread...
> I am not sure what I'll do with the sides as of now. I know they need to go to Yeti Archery for a template then I will have no use for them in a week or two.


Please let me know if you want to unload them??

Thank You!


----------



## Lost Horn

Ok, I'm seeing some stokerized stabs on some of these. I'm looking at trying a SSI or Nucleus style stab. Have any of you given these a go? I'm really wondering how they hold. The bow holds really well with nothing so I'm looking at something that I can adjust to get that perfect balance.


----------



## Karbon

I have an 8 inch hunter and a SS1. If you need either, my shop is also a Stokerized dealer.

I will play with the SS1 and the hunter more tonight.

I have several weights to play with if needed to get the balance just right.


----------



## eltaco

Lost Horn said:


> Ok, I'm seeing some stokerized stabs on some of these. I'm looking at trying a SSI or Nucleus style stab. Have any of you given these a go? I'm really wondering how they hold. The bow holds really well with nothing so I'm looking at something that I can adjust to get that perfect balance.


I shot the SS1 on my Pulse and just had a hard time getting used to the side weight... made the bow feel like it was kicking sideways, to me. I know a lot of people love them though... it just felt a little too different for me. I do use a Stokerized 8" stab up front with a 5oz weight. I've really gotten to love the way the bow holds with this setup, and the length is OK for lugging around the woods!


----------



## Karbon

Anyone able to score a 26 inch cam set?
A buddy is looking for some! Thanks


----------



## brd556

Karbon said:


> Anyone able to score a 26 inch cam set?
> A buddy is looking for some! Thanks


You will only be able to find 26" on the Shift. The cam is PC9. 
I will make a call to my dealer and ask if he has any. He just 
swapped me out a set of PC5's for PC6's.


----------



## Karbon

Sweet. I think he has the cams to swap back if needed. It's on a shift too.

Thanks!


----------



## burda1021

How's that nap rest treating you karbon


----------



## Karbon

Nice rest.

Quiet
HUGE opening arms, tons of clearance.
Holds an arrow great in all directions.
I'm pleased...


----------



## Jesus

Just opened....


----------



## burda1021

Nice to rest, nice to new bow


----------



## eltaco

Good Lord.... even Jesus shoots a Prime!!!!


Beautiful pics BTW!


----------



## Jesus

No, no no.... Just a Spanish bowhunter...


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Shot a new Centroid today. WOW!! That bow was shock free, Rock solid back wall, super quiet!! I just bought a new CE RKT and love it, but I think I may have to pick up a new Shift. I loved shooting that Centroid. Right there with my CE RKT IMO.


----------



## widowmakr

sweet bow dude, you'll love it


----------



## ArchersParadox

*...2011 G5 Prime Shift Optifade Open Country, 375 gr. Easton FMJ 500 @284 fps = My Backup Hunting Bow and 3D Hunter Class Bow
...upgrades in the last week = removed Stock Grip in lieu of Yonex Soft Tennis overgrip..tied the Limbdriver Pro-\/ cord to the blue axle rod....added MaxJax RizorJax...​*


----------



## burda1021

eltaco said:


> Good Lord.... even Jesus shoots a Prime!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics BTW!


That's funny, it must be good if Jesus shoots it and it was delivered by G.O.D. lol


----------



## brd556

Paradox.....did the riser Jax help with the noticeable "donk" noise???


----------



## quickcat18

just got my new trinity archery T3 stabilizer i will post pics soon of it all set up and a review. if you haven't check out trinity archery the web site is in my signature.


----------



## ArchersParadox

brd556 said:


> Paradox.....did the riser Jax help with the noticeable "donk" noise???




..it helped a little bit, the BIG thing was that after my first video, I checked my ATA and it was a 1/2" too long.....got the Shift back to factory spec's,...ATA and BH...the THUNK was not as noticeable....another thing, in the first video on the G5 Prime Shift, I was at an indoor range where the sound was relatively LOUDER because of the environment [indoors, concrete floors, etc..]

the next video I'll try to do outside..in a more natural sound friendly environment!

....I installed one RizorJax from my Turbo..I have a complete set coming tomorrow....the next video in the future will have the G5 Prime fully "suppressed"....lol..


----------



## seiowabow

I'm looking for a hardcase for my Centroid. Any input from other centroid owners?


----------



## burda1021

they are hard to find. i know they fit really well in the lakewood cases, which are semi rigid but not hard case.


----------



## seiowabow

Yeah I was hoping to use my SKB 4117. Not gonna work. I will check out the lakewood cases.


----------



## burda1021

seiowabow said:


> Yeah I was hoping to use my SKB 4117. Not gonna work. I will check out the lakewood cases.


definitley nice but pricey i think the single is 200 and the double is 270


----------



## seiowabow

Lancaster has the 37" and 41" cases for 149


----------



## burda1021

nice, thats pretty good deal


----------



## quickcat18

pics with my new Trinity Archery T3 Stab set up for indoor & 3d, go to this link if you want to see more pics 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1671789




























or if you want more information on the Trinity Archery T3 stabilizer shoot me a PM or check out there web site in my Signature.


----------



## quickcat18

seiowabow said:


> I'm looking for a hardcase for my Centroid. Any input from other centroid owners?


plano bow max works and my Flambeau works (see pic above) but it is tight. i just ordered a G5 soft case for mine.


----------



## Big Timber

Ill be joining the Prime club in a couple of weeks! I ordered a 2012 Prime Centroid yesterday! Im so excited i can hardly stand it!

How's everyones arrow spine selection been on these bows? On the stiffer side or weaker side? My specs are 30.5"/70lb and was hoping i can still shoot my 300 spine arrows.


----------



## widowmakr

Big Timber said:


> Ill be joining the Prime club in a couple of weeks! I ordered a 2012 Prime Centroid yesterday! Im so excited i can hardly stand it!
> 
> How's everyones arrow spine selection been on these bows? On the stiffer side or weaker side? My specs are 30.5"/70lb and was hoping i can still shoot my 300 spine arrows.


you will be good with the 300 spine on your setup. i was shooting 350 maxima blue streaks at a 28'' draw 70# centroid and they flew amazing (a little too good actually)


----------



## seiowabow

quickcat18 said:


> plano bow max works and my Flambeau works (see pic above) but it is tight. i just ordered a G5 soft case for mine.


I will prolly do the G5 soft case. Just don't like the looks of the Lakewood cases


----------



## Karbon

2012 Prime Shift Speeds 
I just ran these
27.5 
62# (DEAD ON)
3/16 meta Peep
D loop.

300grain @ 309.6 ave
350grain @ 288.8 ave
368grain @ 282.6 ave
382grain @ 277.4 ave

Shooting Chrony Beta
Outside lighting (full sun)
5 shot ave
Consistent readings today


----------



## eltaco

Karbon said:


> 2012 Prime Shift Speeds
> I just ran these
> 27.5
> 62# (DEAD ON)
> 3/16 meta Peep
> D loop.
> 
> 300grain @ 309.6 ave
> 350grain @ 288.8 ave
> 368grain @ 282.6 ave
> 382grain @ 277.4 ave
> 
> Shooting Chrony Beta
> Outside lighting (full sun)
> 5 shot ave
> Consistent readings today


Sounds about spot on with my Centroid if I'm calculating correctly.

Where's the review? Shot at any distance, yet?


----------



## Karbon

3 shots sighting in at 40. Broke a nock on my Easton Bloodline. HONEST.

Review to come a little later.


----------



## duxbux

Here's mine 
2012 27.5"/70 
Set up @ Swatara Creek/Stokerized


----------



## duxbux

Another


----------



## quickcat18

seiowabow said:


> I will prolly do the G5 soft case. Just don't like the looks of the Lakewood cases


just got mine today i will post pics tonight. it is a nice soft case.


----------



## tke921

Is the DL on these bows dead on or just a tad long? I shot one last week but didn't have a peep or sight for good reference. I normally shoot 28 on all my bows but picked up a PSE Vendetta last week that was 28 dead on and I definitely could have used a 28.5.....that got me wondering.


----------



## brd556

tke921 said:


> Is the DL on these bows dead on or just a tad long? I shot one last week but didn't have a peep or sight for good reference. I normally shoot 28 on all my bows but picked up a PSE Vendetta last week that was 28 dead on and I definitely could have used a 28.5.....that got me wondering.


The draw length can be dead spot on or anything from a tad short to 1/4" long. It all depends on where
you put the draw stops. They are meant to be let off adjustments and they do exactly that. They can
be set at 65% thru 80% let off. The side effect is that they also adjust draw length a small amount.
I think the draw length is measured and should be spot on at 70% let off. Less let off and you will be
just short on draw, and the opposed is also true. More let off and you will have up to 1/4" more draw 
length.


----------



## huckfinn38

I spent today shooting my 2011 centroid...the more i shoot it the more i love it. I shot out to 60 yards and shot some pretty decent groups. It is not as fast as my pulse i just got rid of but it is plenty fast. In the last 6 months i have owned a hoyyt crx 35 a pulse and now a centroid. I see the centroid staying in the stable for a while. I shot bh today at 20 yards with no problems.


----------



## quickcat18

it is Feb 4th 2012 and was 42 degrees and sunny in Grand Rapids MI..... crazy not normal winter we are having so i went to a friends and was able to do my first outdoor shooting with the Centroid and wanted to see how it did at long distances and get my target sight sighted in. 

50 yards 








60 yards 








70 yards 








bow shoots great i can't wait to get to spend some more time outside as i had not shot past 20 yards since October i bet. i destroyed a nock at 50yards and stripped a vane at 60. and i was shooting HT-4 27/64 in a 400 spine with a 100 grain point. i have never had fat arrows fly so good.


----------



## quickcat18

ttt


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

I think I can join this thread now, I just ordered a new Shift today in Real tree AP, LH 30" draw and 60 lb. limbs. I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## quickcat18

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I think I can join this thread now, I just ordered a new Shift today in Real tree AP, LH 30" draw and 60 lb. limbs. I can't wait to get it!!!


welcome, you will have to post up pics and a review once you get the bow in hand


----------



## quickcat18

Just wanted to give an update and let everyone know i have put probably 500 arrows through my new strings and they are perfect, no peep movement, not stretch as specs have not changed and bow is shooting great. i also still have not tied in my peep or cord for my rip cord and both have not moved off the marks i made for them on the string. i would highly recommend JBK Stings if you are looking for a set for a Prime bow (and he is also shooting a centroid now too) not only a great string maker but a Prime owner as well  



quickcat18 said:


> ok so here is the review of my new strings From JBK Strings on my Prime Centroid.
> i got the BCY 8190 in blue and silver, they were installed and everything thing on them looked great tight servings, very well made strings. i had them put on on tuesday and then just let the bow hang for a few days a is my custom when installing new strings & i got busy with work and life and did not have the time until this weekend to get the bow set up. once on itied in my d-loop and sighted every thing down the middle and got to work (with the help of Brian over at G5 who gave me some great starting points for tuning the cams i was off and running... how can you beat that kind of CS) i measued my a to a and brace height i was at 34 5/8 and jsut a touch over 7" so gave the cables a few twists and got it settled in at 34.5 and 7" then check cam timing which ws tricky with out a draw board but i measured the cams off the limb in a few spots added one twist to one of the cables and everything seemed to match up. got the peep in and settled (and it has not moved at all once put in) tied in my ripcord and started shooting made just the silghtest tweak of my rest as my eye ball line up was not actually centered shot my HT-4 with blazers thru paper and wouldn't you know it...perfect bullet hole. and i am back shooting.
> 
> with the new limbs and strings here are my numbers
> HT-4 - 382grains - 288fps was 281
> HT-2 - 356grains - 296fps was 291
> HT-1 - 472grains - 263fps was 259
> so between my new limbs which i max at 61/62# and the new strings i gained about a few fps and i will say the bow does seem a little bit quieter.
> 
> if you are in need of some strings give JBK a call a he makes a great set of strings for these prime bows and you get an 18 month warranty. As for G5 it is always easy to support a great company and is even better when they are a local compnay keep up the great work guys.


----------



## scarn150

Finally got the '11 Shift set up. Big thanks goes out to Nate at Taters Archery Solutions and to Shane at Strict9 for the set of 8190 threads.


----------



## eltaco

Awww sheesh.... I just bought another 2012 Centroid. If I go missing, all signs point to my wife.


----------



## B3AV3R

I decided to finally pull the trigger and bring Prime into our store. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival... Still not sure which one I'm going to end up with, but I will own one of the two Prime models.


----------



## B3AV3R

Imagine my surprise when the bows that I ordered yesterday arrived on our loading dock today. Wow! 

I thought for sure that the Centroid had me written all over it, but I've taken quite a liking to the Shift. Seems to hold really, really well for such a short bow... Hmm... Never been much of a fan of short bows, but wow...


----------



## eltaco

Don Beaver said:


> Imagine my surprise when the bows that I ordered yesterday arrived on our loading dock today. Wow!
> 
> I thought for sure that the Centroid had me written all over it, but I've taken quite a liking to the Shift. Seems to hold really, really well for such a short bow... Hmm... Never been much of a fan of short bows, but wow...


Don, I hope they do well for you... If not, I feel partially responsible! LOL!
Seriously, I'm really liking this bow a lot. I think G5 has a great thing going for them.

Now... stop trying to talk me into a Shift, I already have two Centroids!


----------



## B3AV3R

eltaco said:


> Don, I hope they do well for you... If not, I feel partially responsible! LOL!
> Seriously, I'm really liking this bow a lot. I think G5 has a great thing going for them.
> 
> Now... stop trying to talk me into a Shift, I already have two Centroids!


Thanks. I agree that they have a lot going for them and look for them to make waves going forward. This is the first bow that I feel has offered a little something truly "different" in awhile. And they're not just different to be different. The design has serious merit. It's going to catch on, as we're seeing that it already is.

As for me... Well, I was looking into the Centroid, but already have a 34" bow in the Pulse. A 30" bow I do not have...


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

:thumbs_up Looks good Doug.You shoot it yet?


----------



## eltaco

Don Beaver said:


> Thanks. I agree that they have a lot going for them and look for them to make waves going forward. This is the first bow that I feel has offered a little something truly "different" in awhile. And they're not just different to be different. The design has serious merit. It's going to catch on, as we're seeing that it already is.
> 
> As for me... Well, I was looking into the Centroid, but already have a 34" bow in the Pulse. A 30" bow I do not have...


I have the same problem. I might just solve it by putting my Pulse up for sale! :wink:


----------



## brd556

I am loving my Centroid for shooting targets. I am seriously thinking about picking up a Shift for a hunting rig.


----------



## scarn150

Mich.bowhunter said:


> :thumbs_up Looks good Doug.You shoot it yet?


PM sent


----------



## 1955

Help...

Our shop is going to receive our first shipment of Prime's any day now. I understand that they come ready to shoot, BUT...my concern is how to tune the bow after it's been shot for awhile! As a bowtech, I want to be able to know what I'm doing with it before I HAVE to.

I read through the first 60 post on this thread and don't have time to wade through 10 more pages of pictures, or anymore "I love my Prime bow" posts. I get it, you all LOVE the bow, that's cool and I can't wait to get them on our shelves. 

My question is...can someone direct me to a post, posts or site where there is some actual tuning info about the bow and not just "it shoots bullets out of the box"? I shot them and liked them, but my biggest concern is WORKING on them.

Any other techs out there that can get me up to speed on these bows...things to watch out for, etc? TIA!

PS. They told us that they were shipping out a week ago today and we're still waiting... How long to get from Michigan to S. Cal?


----------



## 1955

Don Beaver said:


> *Imagine my surprise when the bows that I ordered yesterday arrived on our loading dock today. Wow!
> *


WOW is right...we've been waiting for a week now! Of course, we're not right next door like you appear to be.


----------



## B3AV3R

1955 said:


> Help...
> 
> Our shop is going to receive our first shipment of Prime's any day now. I understand that they come ready to shoot, BUT...my concern is how to tune the bow after it's been shot for awhile! As a bowtech, I want to be able to know what I'm doing with it before I HAVE to.
> 
> I read through the first 60 post on this thread and don't have time to wade through 10 more pages of pictures, or anymore "I love my Prime bow" posts. I get it, you all LOVE the bow, that's cool and I can't wait to get them on our shelves.
> 
> My question is...can someone direct me to a post, posts or site where there is some actual tuning info about the bow and not just "it shoots bullets out of the box"? I shot them and liked them, but my biggest concern is WORKING on them.
> 
> Any other techs out there that can get me up to speed on these bows...things to watch out for, etc? TIA!
> 
> PS. They told us that they were shipping out a week ago today and we're still waiting... How long to get from Michigan to S. Cal?


Well, I've only played with them for a single evening, but they appear to tune like any other Binary style bow that I've worked on. Nothing out of the ordinary here, at all. 

Draw length seems spot on to 1/8" long out of the box. It's worth noting that moving the stops all the way out will cause the bows to run about 3/8" long, on average, but makes the valley and let-off much more hunter friendly, in my opinion.

If you have any specific questions, fire away. If I don't have the answers, I'll try to get them.


----------



## 1955

Don Beaver said:


> Well, I've only played with them for a single evening, but they appear to tune like any other Binary style bow that I've worked on. Nothing out of the ordinary here, at all.
> 
> Draw length seems spot on to 1/8" long out of the box. It's worth noting that moving the stops all the way out will cause the bows to run about 3/8" long, on average, but makes the valley and let-off much more hunter friendly, in my opinion.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, fire away. If I don't have the answers, I'll try to get them.


Awesome Don...this is the kind of info I'm looking for! Tanks alot.

Anyone else?


----------



## Peanutbuttah

1955 said:


> Help...
> 
> Any other techs out there that can get me up to speed on these bows...things to watch out for, etc? TIA!
> 
> PS. They told us that they were shipping out a week ago today and we're still waiting... How long to get from Michigan to S. Cal?



I'll take the second question first: Tough to say but we are in central CA and ours have come in from shipping anywhere between 5-8 business days, figure maybe a day longer for yours in Huntington Beach is my best guess. Tough to nail down sometimes on shipping. I like to think of it as one of life's great mysteries (like why does saran wrap only stick to it self?) kinda thing.

As far as tuning them goes it has been pretty easy. Eyeball dead down the center, I like to see a little daylight out of the berger hole on the bottom side (with the broadhead shelf still in place). I go 90 degrees nock to string or pretty close by the eye. Bolt it up go the Hooter shooter, pull back half draw, count the dots, then full draw, count em again, letdown twist as appropriate. Now that is done, off to the paper. I am not going into much detail cause there is no need tuner to tuner. If it's used coming in for a tune I look first to see which donuts are installed on it. In 2011 G5 had to act like the police and try a little donut shopping. There is a thread on AT about it, but I Check to see if the donuts are black, smooth, and give string check an extra go round just in case. Another thing I look for regarding the string is wear around the Ti-glide. Have I ever found problems out of the norm? No, but I do this stuff anyway, think of it as this bows set of mind pushups. Each bow has a different set of them and that is where mine is on this brand when it's in front of me. Cam swappin is as a breeze but the thing to note here is that the shift and centroid share cams but because different bows are different they are not going to have the same DL, the info is in the manual, also downloadable on-line, and also in you Prime bow bible you've got there for being on their warm and fuzzy list.

Lemme see here...Don't press em on an EZ style press unless you want to remove both limb stops and check the dots at the wall again when you're done. You can squeak a little draw length out of them in either direction with the limb stops.

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## quickcat18

quickcat18 said:


> if i told you then i would not be able to be a Prime super tuner.... haha yeah right..... i was told that a good starting point is to get the bow a to a 34 1/4 to 34 1/2 and the brace height should be right on.
> 
> for cam timing with a draw board they check the cams at 3 different spots through out the draw cycle (1/3, 2/3, full draw) and use the marks on the cams them self to check timing by making sure the same number of marks are above or below the limb. if you don't have a draw board you can check the marks at full draw if you have someone around to draw the bow for you or count. to check timing at rest he said to use the top of the limb and the screw head that is used to hold the 2 parts of the cam together. and try to get how the limb cuts through that screw head the same on both sides.
> 
> at this point i am very satisfied with how my bow is shooting so i will probably just leave it alone unless i can find a shop with a draw board around me to double check timing. and i will say timing makes a big difference i shot the bow through paper a few times before i had it times and got all sorts of crazy tearing. once in time i was getting bullet holes.





1955 said:


> Help...
> 
> Our shop is going to receive our first shipment of Prime's any day now. I understand that they come ready to shoot, BUT...my concern is how to tune the bow after it's been shot for awhile! As a bowtech, I want to be able to know what I'm doing with it before I HAVE to.
> 
> I read through the first 60 post on this thread and don't have time to wade through 10 more pages of pictures, or anymore "I love my Prime bow" posts. I get it, you all LOVE the bow, that's cool and I can't wait to get them on our shelves.
> 
> My question is...can someone direct me to a post, posts or site where there is some actual tuning info about the bow and not just "it shoots bullets out of the box"? I shot them and liked them, but my biggest concern is WORKING on them.
> 
> Any other techs out there that can get me up to speed on these bows...things to watch out for, etc? TIA!
> 
> PS. They told us that they were shipping out a week ago today and we're still waiting... How long to get from Michigan to S. Cal?


here is my post about tuning from when i talked to G5 on the phone.


----------



## tomkat04

Just got my Prime Centroid today brand new from my dealer. Bought the wife a Prime Shift last week. Love the Primes. Been an Elite guy since their inception, but now I'm in the Prime Time. I've owned over 40 Elites since early 2007. Now I have none that are original.


----------



## eltaco

tomkat04 said:


> Just got my Prime Centroid today brand new from my dealer. Bought the wife a Prime Shift last week. Love the Primes. Been an Elite guy since their inception, but now I'm in the Prime Time. I've owned over 40 Elites since early 2007. Now I have none that are original.


Congratulations, buddy!

What color did you go with? Need a pic of both of you with your new Primes!


----------



## tomkat04

Thanks! Will do. I am waiting until I get my new strings/cables from hartofthethumb so I can accessorize and then we will post up pics for sure!

I was interested in the one you got, but I bought the correct draw length/70#, 2011 from my dealer in all black. He gave me a fair price and he has always been good to me. I love it, I love it. 



eltaco said:


> Congratulations, buddy!
> 
> What color did you go with? Need a pic of both of you with your new Primes!


----------



## 1955

Peanutbuttah said:


> I'll take the second question first:  Tough to say but we are in central CA and ours have come in from shipping anywhere between 5-8 business days, figure maybe a day longer for yours in Huntington Beach is my best guess. Tough to nail down sometimes on shipping. I like to think of it as one of life's great mysteries (like why does saran wrap only stick to it self?) kinda thing.
> 
> As far as tuning them goes it has been pretty easy. Eyeball dead down the center, I like to see a little daylight out of the berger hole on the bottom side (with the broadhead shelf still in place). I go 90 degrees nock to string or pretty close by the eye. Bolt it up go the Hooter shooter, pull back half draw, count the dots, then full draw, count em again, letdown twist as appropriate. Now that is done, off to the paper. I am not going into much detail cause there is no need tuner to tuner. If it's used coming in for a tune I look first to see which donuts are installed on it. In 2011 G5 had to act like the police and try a little donut shopping. There is a thread on AT about it, but I Check to see if the donuts are black, smooth, and give string check an extra go round just in case. Another thing I look for regarding the string is wear around the Ti-glide. Have I ever found problems out of the norm? No, but I do this stuff anyway, think of it as this bows set of mind pushups. Each bow has a different set of them and that is where mine is on this brand when it's in front of me. Cam swappin is as a breeze but the thing to note here is that the shift and centroid share cams but because different bows are different they are not going to have the same DL, the info is in the manual, also downloadable on-line, and also in you Prime bow bible you've got there for being on their warm and fuzzy list.
> 
> Lemme see here...Don't press em on an EZ style press unless you want to remove both limb stops and check the dots at the wall again when you're done. You can squeak a little draw length out of them in either direction with the limb stops.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now...





quickcat18 said:


> here is my post about tuning from when i talked to G5 on the phone.


Thank you both, this will definitely get me started!!!

By the way...we called Prime today and found out that they haven't shipped our bows yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Since we're a new customer (THIS MAKES NO SENSE, SINCE WE'VE DEALT WITH G5 FOR YEARS), they're waiting for everything to crawl though the accounting dept!

This really sucks...they called to ask for one more piece of info (that we sent within the hour) and the lady on the phone told me that the bows would ship later that day!!! That was last Wednesday, and now they're saying that it will be 7 to 10 days. This means that it'll be three weeks before we see anything from them.

I'm VERY disappointed! Everyday, we've been looking for he UPS truck, thinking that they be here by now. I sure hope this isn't a sign of things to come from them.


----------



## burda1021

1955 said:


> Thank you both, this will definitely get me started!!!
> 
> By the way...we called Prime today and found out that they haven't shipped our bows yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Since we're a new customer (THIS MAKES NO SENSE, SINCE WE'VE DEALT WITH G5 FOR YEARS), they're waiting for everything to crawl though the accounting dept!
> 
> This really sucks...they called to ask for one more piece of info (that we sent within the hour) and the lady on the phone told me that the bows would ship later that day!!! That was last Wednesday, and now they're saying that it will be 7 to 10 days. This means that it'll be three weeks before we see anything from them.
> 
> I'm VERY disappointed! Everyday, we've been looking for he UPS truck, thinking that they be here by now. I sure hope this isn't a sign of things to come from them.


i ordered my 2012 shift lr in october on the 10th. had it on the 13th. in southern jersey. it is slow shipping because the demand went up. you can thank dc for that. and i dont mean washington.


----------



## rutnstrut

Has anyone figured out how to get rid of the tinny tuning fork sound these bows make? Not a bash, I really like the bows, and no it wasn't out of tune. Every one I have shot or heard has a weird/different sound at the shot.


----------



## brd556

Paradox added Bow Jax brand "RizrJax" to his. I am waiting to hear
back from him if it made much difference.


----------



## eltaco

rutnstrut said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get rid of the tinny tuning fork sound these bows make? Not a bash, I really like the bows, and no it wasn't out of tune. Every one I have shot or heard has a weird/different sound at the shot.


I found a similar noise in my Elite Pure when I swapped on limbs with bowjax instead of the factory Limbsavers. I'm going to try a set of Limbsavers on my Centroid soon, and I'll report back with the difference. I'll have two 2012 Centroids on hand, so if there's any noticeable difference, it'll be obvious. I might use one bow as a test rig for sound dampening to see what things (if any) make a sizeable difference. I already put string/cable dampeners in, but I'm not certain it made a huge difference, which would tell me it's not the cams causing the sound. I'd suspect its either the TI-Glide or the limbs as stated above.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Well fellow prime owners, just got my '11 centroid Monday and absolutely loved it! Too bad I decided to get a custom dip and it got tore apart and shipped out today! Can't wait to get it back in a couple of weeks and get tuning it! This bow really seems to have it all...


----------



## quickcat18

i can now say i hate this bow......... stupid Prime Centroid you are an Arrow eater.... why must you shoot so good even when i am sighting in.... is this is casualty # 4 now and it is getting expensive. I know the next thing i will suggest the Prime Warranty covers..... New arrows every 2 years  all kidding aside it simply amazes me how well this bow shoots i can't wait to start shooting 3d with this thing. i guess i will go to only shooting 1 arrow at a time for sighting in now too. 

this was an HT-4 27/64 with a nock buster tip, i drove the nock thru the uni-bushing and then the uni-bushing down the shaft.


----------



## quickcat18

bump


----------



## Jocephus

What rest are you all using on the Shift LR? It seems that some think a limb driven rest will work better on this bow but would like more opinions. Any feedback you have would be helpful. THANKS


----------



## rutjunky

Limb driver works great for me.


----------



## Jocephus

rutjunky said:


> Limb driver works great for me.


Are you using the PRO V or Original?


----------



## burda1021

tt smack down. the new limdriver has allot of plastic on it just doesnt seem as sturdy to me as the original.


----------



## quickcat18

if you guys see any good deals on a prime let me know i have a buddy that is looking for a 2011


----------



## HoytArcher08

Just got my 2012 centroid last week! love it! my d340 hit the classifieds after i shot one!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

HoytArcher08 said:


> Just got my 2012 centroid last week! love it! my d340 hit the classifieds after i shot one!


You guys gotta stop posting pics. That AP Centroid looks awesome!! I am already dying to get my AP Shift. These pics are making it worse!! C'mon guys!!


----------



## HoytArcher08

thanks! To make matters worse for ya! all i did was laser in the rest and was shooting bullets through paper without any minor adjustments!


----------



## burda1021

BowhunterCliffy said:


> You guys gotta stop posting pics. That AP Centroid looks awesome!! I am already dying to get my AP Shift. These pics are making it worse!! C'mon guys!!


not ap but it looks sweet on the shift


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

burda1021 said:


> not ap but it looks sweet on the shift


You're killin' me here!!


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

Just got my 11 Shift in, it was a demo bow with a new G5 Rock sight and G5 pro rest installed. Shot it a little today and really liked it. I have a 10 PSE target axe 7 that seems to be quieter. Any suggestions? Also the bows draw is 28.5 and I am a 29, any suggestions on how I can increase my draw length.


----------



## 702Cory82

I am looking for a centroid in any color. 29.5" draw length and 60-70# limbs right hand, anyone know where I can get one or have one for sale. Please PM me with any details. My local shop does not carry these and want one really bad. Thanks.


----------



## burda1021

702Cory82 said:


> I am looking for a centroid in any color. 29.5" draw length and 60-70# limbs right hand, anyone know where I can get one or have one for sale. Please PM me with any details. My local shop does not carry these and want one really bad. Thanks.


theres a black centroid for sale in the classifieds for 775. but its 50-60 # and very nice looking. cam can be changed to make 29.5


----------



## burda1021

702Cory82 said:


> I am looking for a centroid in any color. 29.5" draw length and 60-70# limbs right hand, anyone know where I can get one or have one for sale. Please PM me with any details. My local shop does not carry these and want one really bad. Thanks.


theres a black centroid for sale in the classifieds for 775. but its 50-60 # and very nice looking. cam can be changed to make 29.5


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Got my 2011 optifade forest centroid in today! Will post some pics once I get it all set up. Cant wait!


----------



## quickcat18

FullDrawMedic said:


> Got my 2011 optifade forest centroid in today! Will post some pics once I get it all set up. Cant wait!


sweet can't wait to see it.


----------



## Joe H.

Hoping to have mine at the end of February.......can't wait.


----------



## burda1021

i just ordered an anodized iced blue centroid


----------



## burda1021

just got off the phone 3 weeks for black 4 for blue if anyone else was wondering on shipping times, for centroid.


----------



## Big Timber

Sight & Stab arrived at my door today! Its torture getting all your accessories before the bow! Hopefully ill be shooting by the weekend! In the meantime....i need to stop reading this thread & looking at pictures!


----------



## bowshopmen

quickcat18 said:


> if you guys see any good deals on a prime let me know i have a buddy that is looking for a 2011


where are you located. we are in VA and have some we need to move in the 2011


----------



## HoytArcher08

man i was hoping for more pics in this thread...was curious how others had their primes setup


----------



## quickcat18

bowshopmen said:


> where are you located. we are in VA and have some we need to move in the 2011


thanks i sent you a pm


----------



## quickcat18

HoytArcher08 said:


> man i was hoping for more pics in this thread...was curious how others had their primes setup


ripcord rest, T3 stab, viper pro 200 sight for hunting, sure-loc w/ viper scope for 3d/indoor, HTA arrows. JBK strings


----------



## eltaco

HoytArcher08 said:


> man i was hoping for more pics in this thread...was curious how others had their primes setup


Ripcord Code Red / MBG Ascent / 8" Stokerized w/ Saturn Weight / Beman MFX 340s


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Gonna set my Shift AP up in this; 

Qad hdx rest
IQ retinal sight
Trinity T3 stab w/ axion 2" on end
tightspot quiver.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Hey Prime Peoples. I don't own but one I got the chance to shoot both the Shift and the Centeroid today. Always been a PSE guy but I must say, both fo those bows shot amazingly well and felt good all around before during and after the shot. Impressed :thumbs_up


----------



## sprytravis

i just picked up a brand new 2011 prime shift and need some opinions on arrows. 70 pound bow i will be shooting around 65#. draw length 28.5. qad drop away rest. will be shootin 100g points and broadheads. lookin for a good hunting arrow. price is not a huge factor in my decision.

these are the arrows im considering.
cx maxima hunter 
cx armid kv 
easton fmj 
or any other series from easton 
i was told i can shoot 250 or 350 from carbon express.

previously shooting 70# diamond iceman with gold tip 5575 hunters.

just looking for any opinions that can lead me to a decision... thanks


----------



## HoytArcher08

cx blue streaks!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

burda1021 said:


> This is true have the guy you traded with take it to his shop and get the black doughnuts put back on. If not take it to your shop and have them put some on. They will have to call g5 rep to get them though.


Can you get the black cable glides from G5 by yourself? I dont really like the shop in my town and they are the only G5 dealer in my area.


----------



## burda1021

FullDrawMedic said:


> Can you get the black cable glides from G5 by yourself? I dont really like the shop in my town and they are the only G5 dealer in my area.


the doughnuts on the cable glide went in reverse they went from black to blue, the doughnuts on the string went from blue to black. to answer your question if this helps. if the ti glide has the blue grommets you are good. as for the can you replace them yourself question, you could call g5 CS and ask they are very helpfull, or they can point you into a shop that can help. tell them your predicament about your dislike for the shop.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

burda1021 said:


> the doughnuts on the cable glide went in reverse they went from black to blue, the doughnuts on the string went from blue to black. to answer your question if this helps. if the ti glide has the blue grommets you are good. as for the can you replace them yourself question, you could call g5 CS and ask they are very helpfull, or they can point you into a shop that can help. tell them your predicament about your dislike for the shop.


Thats good. I have the blue cable glides and the black doughnuts!


----------



## burda1021

you are ready to go then good shootin. i enjoy every shot with mine. i liked it so much i just ordered an anodized ice blue centroid.for my target bow. 4 week wait it is gonna suck but the bow is a beast. ordered yesturday. 

by the way for anyone else ordering, black riser centroid 3 weeks anodized ice blue 4 weeks


----------



## widowmakr

Heres my ice blue centroid, its my indoor bow. Love it!


----------



## ontarget7

widowmakr said:


> Heres my ice blue centroid, its my indoor bow. Love it!
> View attachment 1286574
> View attachment 1286575
> View attachment 1286576
> View attachment 1286577


Very nice :thumbs_up I will have a blk one coming in a week or so.


----------



## quickcat18

Very nice Widow, what are you hunting with?


----------



## widowmakr

quickcat18 said:


> Very nice Widow, what are you hunting with?


I'll be getting another Optifade Open country Centroid from G5 for the huntin bow.


----------



## ka30270

Alright Prime fans...... Those of you that shoot paper and or 3d, do you think this 34.25" bow is as stable as a 38" + indoor bow?

I have a Centroid picked out but we will see.


----------



## ontarget7

ka30270 said:


> Alright Prime fans...... Those of you that shoot paper and or 3d, do you think this 34.25" bow is as stable as a 38" + indoor bow?
> 
> I have a Centroid picked out but we will see.


I sold mine last year but honestly it felt and held better for me than my Hoyt AE and VE+. Just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## burda1021

on target did you buy that black centroid out from under neath me. you dirty dog, just kiddin, i had to go place an order for a blu ice because of that.lol enjoy


----------



## Big Timber

What's everyone shooting for arrows including fletch choice? 

Im still deciding on what i want to go with. :beer:


----------



## eltaco

D'oh! Fedex is holding my 2012 Centroid hostage!!!

Just ordered a Stokerized Nucleus for this rig. Going to set one up for target. Woohoo!


----------



## 3-d buster x4

where is the hot spot /cheapest place to order a g5 centriod ?? im gonna pull the trigger and order one !!


----------



## quickcat18

sent you a pm



3-d buster x4 said:


> where is the hot spot /cheapest place to order a g5 centriod ?? im gonna pull the trigger and order one !!


----------



## brd556

Big Timber said:


> What's everyone shooting for arrows including fletch choice?
> 
> Im still deciding on what i want to go with. :beer:



I am shooting Easton Axis 340 with Vanetec SS 1.8" vanes. Some guys with 
taller vanes are having to run "cock vane out" to clear the cables. With the
lo-pro vanes, I am not finding that necessary.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Big Timber said:


> What's everyone shooting for arrows including fletch choice?
> 
> Im still deciding on what i want to go with. :beer:


I will be going with Easton Flatline DOA's 340 spine with 3" fusion vanes fletched 3 degree right hand offset cut at 28" w/ 100 grain Ramcats!!:wink:


----------



## widowmakr

Big Timber said:


> What's everyone shooting for arrows including fletch choice?
> 
> Im still deciding on what i want to go with. :beer:


I'll probably be hunting with the Gold tip Pro hunters this year, they seem to fly dang good


----------



## sushiman2000

The next thing on my wishlist........a Prime shooters shirt


----------



## burda1021

that is nice


----------



## FullDrawMedic

sushiman2000 said:


> The next thing on my wishlist........a Prime shooters shirt


If you find out where you can get them you have to let us know!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> D'oh! Fedex is holding my 2012 Centroid hostage!!!
> 
> Just ordered a Stokerized Nucleus for this rig. Going to set one up for target. Woohoo!


I have one on mine and I love it. Looking for an 18 or 20 inch target stab for spots and 3D.


----------



## burda1021

they dont sell them, i think you gotta join the g5 hit squad to be given one. i just looked on the web sight


----------



## FullDrawMedic

burda1021 said:


> they dont sell them, i think you gotta join the g5 hit squad to be given one. i just looked on the web sight


Guess I just need to get on the hit squad!


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> I have one on mine and I love it. Looking for an 18 or 20 inch target stab for spots and 3D.


Would you mind putting up a pic and describing how you have it setup? I'm new to target setups, any info you can provide will give me a baseline to start on. 

Shoot 'Cicero' a PM. Maybe he can get that bar shipped in with my order to save you a bit on the target bar.


----------



## ontarget7

burda1021 said:


> on target did you buy that black centroid out from under neath me. you dirty dog, just kiddin, i had to go place an order for a blu ice because of that.lol enjoy


I did, my apologize. Been waiting for a BLK one to show up. I will set it up for spots/3d


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> Would you mind putting up a pic and describing how you have it setup? I'm new to target setups, any info you can provide will give me a baseline to start on.
> 
> Shoot 'Cicero' a PM. Maybe he can get that bar shipped in with my order to save you a bit on the target bar.


I haven't really got it all set up yet. The one I got didn't have weights so I'm having some made up. And I'm waiting on my new cams to get here. I snapped a few pics last night at the range. I'll get some more up once I get it all done.


----------



## Typical171

*G5 Prime Wallpaper*

Got motivated today and here a wall paper for the G5 guys. The pics a little tall but will stretch nicely for a wide screen. Here is a hyperlink to a bigger file http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af94/typical171/G5Prime.jpg


----------



## FullDrawMedic

looks great on my desktop! Thanks Typical171


----------



## quickcat18

Very nice Typical thanks.


----------



## eltaco

Anyone have or know of a Centroid hanging on a shelf with 30.5/70 specs? Have a buddy looking!


----------



## Big Timber

eltaco said:


> Anyone have or know of a Centroid hanging on a shelf with 30.5/70 specs? Have a buddy looking!


Ill have one in those specs hanging on MY shelf as soon as i get the call! He looking for a 2011 or 2012?


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Anyone have or know of a Centroid hanging on a shelf with 30.5/70 specs? Have a buddy looking!


my shop has 2 - 2011 centroids in 60-70 both ins opti fade forest and one set of cams that can get it to 30.5. they have them priced at $719.95 shoot me a pm if you want the shop name or for me to go pick it up and mail it.


----------



## g2imagery

Man I love these bows.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Nice Wallpaper. Thanks man, just set it as my desktop background. Beautiful pic!!


----------



## HoytArcher08

set to background! perfection!


----------



## eltaco

I just received my 2012 Prime Centroid in BLACK... HOLY HANNAH the black looks sweet on these rigs. This bow just got promoted to my first target setup. I'm excited to learn the world of competitive shooting... all I know is shooting at things that are bugling back at me right now.


----------



## burda1021

eltaco said:


> I just received my 2012 Prime Centroid in BLACK... HOLY HANNAH the black looks sweet on these rigs. This bow just got promoted to my first target setup. I'm excited to learn the world of competitive shooting... all I know is shooting at things that are bugling back at me right now.


im in same boat but i got 3 more weeks for my anodized blue ice centroid


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> I just received my 2012 Prime Centroid in BLACK... HOLY HANNAH the black looks sweet on these rigs. This bow just got promoted to my first target setup. I'm excited to learn the world of competitive shooting... all I know is shooting at things that are bugling back at me right now.


This does me know good without pics :teeth:


----------



## eltaco

ontarget7 said:


> This does me know good without pics :teeth:


I apologize in advance... She's not setup and these are cellphone pics, but you asked for it. Trust me when I saw this pic doesn't do these bows justice.


----------



## burda1021

eltaco said:


> I apologize in advance... She's not setup and these are cellphone pics, but you asked for it. Trust me when I saw this pic doesn't do these bows justice.


sent you pm on center shot eltaco


----------



## choovhntr

pick up my new shift in optifade forest tomorrow morning when I get off work. Cant Wait! Going with a QAD ultra rest and tight spot quiver. Havn't decided on stab yet. Any fletching contact with the QAD? I shoot blazers on my cx hunter 350's and will have to shoot them cock vane out.


----------



## rutjunky

If set up right fletching contact shouldnt b a problem at all. Tie your coard in parallel with the bottom of your grip and it should fall plenty fast enough. Good luck and congratulations and welcome to archerytalk.


----------



## burda1021

actually if you set up with 2 inch blazers the only contact is loading up the arrow, the ti glide flexes out of way at shot


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> I apologize in advance... She's not setup and these are cellphone pics, but you asked for it. Trust me when I saw this pic doesn't do these bows justice.


Thanks bro.


----------



## quickcat18

i shoot with my blazers odd vane up on my hunting arrows on my fatty target arrows i move it to a 1 o'clock. 

nice looking set of Twins eltaco


----------



## ontarget7

I have had several people PM me regarding a 1" centershot on the Centroid and does this sound right. 

Would like to know who is having these same issues ?


----------



## burda1021

ontarget7 said:


> I have had several people PM me regarding a 1" centershot on the Centroid and does this sound right.
> 
> Would like to know who is having these same issues ?


mine is at 13/ 16ths of an inch, on my shift


----------



## ontarget7

These should tune dead down the center of riser and 1" would definitely not put you there. 

Wondering if others have found out any info on this


----------



## brd556

My centershot is dead down the string. I haven't measured it, but I don't think its that big.


----------



## eltaco

Couple of questions.

Anyone have a spare set of the black/grey grip plates? I'll trade the black/blue if interested!

Anyone try to register their bow on the G5 site lately?


----------



## burda1021

when i registered my bow i had an email from them half hour later confirming so. very quick and responsive. but that was also in october when i got my 2012 lr. before the cuz blowup. and less bows were ordered.

on center shot, 13/ 16ths of an inch is right down the middle of my riser. and i had to make no adjustments to the g5 rock sight, which tuned in 5 shots. just had to move the pin down a smidge.


----------



## burda1021

has anyone taken the arrow shelf attachment off their bow. wonder why they designed it that way. with the 2 small screws on there like that.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

burda1021 said:


> has anyone taken the arrow shelf attachment off their bow. wonder why they designed it that way. with the 2 small screws on there like that.


I think it supposed to be a broadhead shelf. Saves your hand in case it comes off the rest.


----------



## burda1021

FullDrawMedic said:


> I think it supposed to be a broadhead shelf. Saves your hand in case it comes off the rest.


makes sense i didnt think of that.


----------



## Lost Horn

My Centroid's Centershot seems to be just outside of center. I'll measure it tonight.

Also, I've tried several time to register online with no confrimation. Thinking about giving up and just mailing it in.


----------



## burda1021

Lost Horn said:


> My Centroid's Centershot seems to be just outside of center. I'll measure it tonight.
> 
> Also, I've tried several time to register online with no confrimation. Thinking about giving up and just mailing it in.


i would mail i think you only have 15 days of purchase or something like that. just in case cover your $$$$


----------



## eltaco

Well, I THINK that I have my CS issue resolved. I'm 95% confident I was dealing with a fletching contact issue. I moved my rest back to dead center on the riser and turned my nocks to cock vane at ~1-2 o'clock, and broadheads are back on target with field points. 

Strange thing is, without turning the nocks, it would appear that I have plenty of clearance at brace. I question whether the TI-Glide is getting completely out of the way, or bouncing back... or if I'm torquing it. Really not sure what the issue is/was, but it seems to be solved, now.


----------



## missourihunter1

Hey guys, I just ordered a prime centroid. My question is will a tightspot quiver effect the ti-glide system? I know they come with a rubber bumper when it hits against a roller guard or cable slide but I dont know how it would effect the ti-glide. ANyone who has one on there prime please let me know.


----------



## quickcat18

save some money and put a new G5 Head loc quiver on it they are very nice i love the build and how it attaches.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I have an Idea. Why dont We move this to the Prime group. That way everything is a little easier to find. This has a lot of good info in it. Just a bit tedious to search through to find everything. Here is the Link for everyone. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=500


----------



## quickcat18

FullDrawMedic said:


> I have an Idea. Why dont We move this to the Prime group. That way everything is a little easier to find. This has a lot of good info in it. Just a bit tedious to search through to find everything. Here is the Link for everyone. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=500


I think it would still good to have a thread running in the general section for people who search about prime bows that was why i started this thread as there was a ton of threads popping up asking questions.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> I think it would still good to have a thread running in the general section for people who search about prime bows that was why i started this thread as there was a ton of threads popping up asking questions.


Agreed, but this thread has gotten so long that it's hardly useful for finding info any longer... err... I don't sift through 46 pages, anyways


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Agreed, but this thread has gotten so long that it's hardly useful for finding info any longer... err... I don't sift through 46 pages, anyways


not saying i am against it this thread is good for guys wanting to read info on these bows but the group is good for those who have the bows and just want to find or answer specific question. 

i just say we don't let this thread die for the informative / getting more people shooting these bows


----------



## missourihunter1

Hey thanks for the advice on the quiver, I just really like the looks and design of tight spot. Anyone know how it works with the ti-glide system?


----------



## eltaco

missourihunter1 said:


> Hey thanks for the advice on the quiver, I just really like the looks and design of tight spot. Anyone know how it works with the ti-glide system?


I have a tightspot, I'll boltit on and try it later.


----------



## brd556

The TightSpot works well with the Centroid. The quiver goes on really tight and 
it still doesn't interfere with the Ti-Glide system. Here is one mounted to mine....


----------



## scarn150

missourihunter1 said:


> Hey thanks for the advice on the quiver, I just really like the looks and design of tight spot. Anyone know how it works with the ti-glide system?


The fit just fine. Have one on mine with no issues.


----------



## missourihunter1

Hey, thanks for the info guys. If I use the g5 extension bracket instead of the tightspot one will that bother the ti-glide system? I believe it does fit the quiver tighter on the bow, but have heard you dont have to slide the quiver all the way on to hook the lever down?'

Thanks again for the help


----------



## mxz500ss

the tight spot should fit fine the mounting bracket goes on the back of the sight and the quiver can be moved in or out and locked with lever


----------



## FullDrawMedic

New cams are in today! shooting at 30.5 when I should be 27.5 sucks!


----------



## quickcat18

FullDrawMedic said:


> New cams are in today! shooting at 30.5 when I should be 27.5 sucks!


nice i bet you will enjoy shooting it even better when it fits


----------



## FullDrawMedic

There is a guy making animated Avitars and 3D wallpapers. He has some G5 ones and a Prime Centroid one.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065


----------



## eltaco

Anyone else shooting a Centroid at 29.5"? I have some tuning questions.

I'll be able to dive into this on Monday if not, but looking for some baseline info.


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Anyone else shooting a Centroid at 29.5"? I have some tuning questions.
> 
> I'll be able to dive into this on Monday if not, but looking for some baseline info.


i am at 29.5


----------



## Big Timber

quickcat18 said:


> save some money and put a new G5 Head loc quiver on it they are very nice i love the build and how it attaches.


Do you have a Head Loc Quiver? Been looking at these, but was curious about the build quality & what the mounting harware is made of?


----------



## full moon

how does the draw compare too some of the Elite bow?


----------



## full moon

ttt


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

I shot a centroid with a helim and drew back an Elite Hunter all set at Max 70 lbs. The centroid had a slight and I mean slight hump just before the valley. Very little difference in all 3 draw curves to me. All 3 were the same stiffness wise. But just a hint of a hump on the centroid. Not much at all though.


----------



## burda1021

Big Timber said:


> Do you have a Head Loc Quiver? Been looking at these, but was curious about the build quality & what the mounting harware is made of?


they are very nice. very nice indeed, and they come in the g5 colors if ordered from g5 websight


----------



## full moon

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I shot a centroid with a helim and drew back an Elite Hunter all set at Max 70 lbs. The centroid had a slight and I mean slight hump just before the valley. Very little difference in all 3 draw curves to me. All 3 were the same stiffness wise. But just a hint of a hump on the centroid. Not much at all though.


thanks,,,,lol I have the Hunter


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Whats everyone using for Stabs on their centroid? I have a Stokerized Nucleus but it seems a bit heavy. I have a Stoker 18 in target stab on the way. Thinking of an SS1 for hunting.


----------



## rutjunky

Im using a doinker. 10.5 inch. I also jave a posten but the doinker seems to balance better and eat more shock. Not that it has much anyway.


----------



## quickcat18

Big Timber said:


> Do you have a Head Loc Quiver? Been looking at these, but was curious about the build quality & what the mounting harware is made of?


yes i have one it is great mount is a soild rubber peg that the quiver grips to but is silent holds tight and is designed to help with vibration.


----------



## full moon

FullDrawMedic said:


> Whats everyone using for Stabs on their centroid? I have a Stokerized Nucleus but it seems a bit heavy. I have a Stoker 18 in target stab on the way. Thinking of an SS1 for hunting.


SS1 for sure,,,unlimited adjustment


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I was using an octane 7in on my prime shift, had a little noise. Put a limbsaver 4 1/2 s-coil stab on today and noise is gone.


----------



## burda1021

i use a bow jax x-it seeing as how the bow needs no weight forward to hold it steady and decrease vibration. the x it is 8 bucks brand new. and i love it. looks like this


----------



## FullDrawMedic

FullDrawMedic said:


> Whats everyone using for Stabs on their centroid? I have a Stokerized Nucleus but it seems a bit heavy. I have a Stoker 18 in target stab on the way. Thinking of an SS1 for hunting.


So y'all thinking that the Nucleus and 18 in target stoker or just the 18in target is too much for spots and 3D?


----------



## eltaco

I'm using a Stokerized 8" Hunter with the 5-1/4oz Saturn weight for hunting... I really like this combo for helping the bow hold on target. I have an SS1, but honestly never cared for the way that it felt... just feels like it torques the bow on the shot, for me. I might be alone on this, but it wasn't for me.

I have a Nucleus inbound, but it'll go on my target setup, not my hunting. I haven't received it yet, but I'm very excited to get it!


----------



## Lost Horn

full moon said:


> how does the draw compare too some of the Elite bow?


Well, I switched from a GT500 to the Centroid. I like the draw of the Centroid better. It's just smoother though the entire cycle.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hphunter

Anybody interested in a 28/70 Camo Shift? Looking for 650.00


----------



## rutjunky

What year?


----------



## eltaco

full moon said:


> how does the draw compare too some of the Elite bow?


I've owned the following Elite bows the last few years:
2009 Elite Z28
2009 Elite GT500 x2
2010 Elite GT500 x2
2008 Elite Z28
2008.5 Elite GTO
2010 Elite Judge
2011 Elite Pulse
2011 Elite Pure

... I think that's all. I guess it depends on which you are comparing against. The Zs and Pure are smoother on the draw, but I think the Centroid is as smooth or smoother than the rest. The Centroid is more dead on the shot than any of the Elites I've owned, IMO. The beyond parallel limbs and near-lack of torque on the Centroid is a better design for feel on the shot. The valley and wall feel the same as the 2010-2011 Elites, to me. There is ZERO hump on my 29" Centroid, as shown on my drawboard. I LOVE Elite bows, but I am honestly shooting the Cenroids better. I still own a Pulse, and shoot it very well, but the Centroid is getting more attention from me every time I go to go shoot.

Let me know if you have any specific questions and/or a specific Elite to compare it against.


----------



## lovetohunt93

After reading this thread and seeing all of the pictures, I really find myself wanting to buy a Prime.

Now look what you guys have done!


----------



## nitro stinger

My ss1 on the prime


----------



## full moon

ttt


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Shot my first 3D course today and scored a 309 out of 406. Im hooked like crazy! The Centroid shot perfect. No hand shock whatsoever.


----------



## qdmbucks

*Answer vs Centroid*

In my search for a new bow, I narrowed it down to the Answer and the Centroid after shooting the bows from most of the major manufactures (Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Bear PSE, etc). I was looking for a 330 ibo+ bow, with a solid back wall, smooth drawing, no creep, reasonably quiet, balanced well at full draw, and had as much brace height as possible. When the dust settled these two bows where the only ones I felt matched my criteria. Today, I finally got my hands on a Centroid and an Answer to shoot side by side. I also brought along my current bow which is a 2010 Elite Judge to use as a comparison. I did shoot them all though the chronograph to compare apples to apples. Both bows where completely stock and just out of the bow. The only difference being the Answer came with factory installed string leaches. The Answer and Centroid where set up at 29" DL / 70 lbs. with a Whisker Brisket and sting loop. The Judge has a QAD drop away and string loop. The arrow used was a 478 grain Easton Axis 340 with 125 gr field tip and 2" Vanetec's. IBO speeds listed below are for 29"/70 lbs. Well here it goes.

*Elite Answer (w/Speed Mods)*--327-330fps ibo--33.5" ATA--7" BH. As soon as I picked it up it screamed quality like all Elites. Fit and finish was perfect as expected. The grip is slimmer and comparable to a Hoyt. I like a little thicker grip and currently have the rubber Elite grip on my current setup. Draw was smooth all the way through the cycle without the noticeable hump like the Judge has at the end of it. Definitely smoother then any of Elites previous speed hunting bows like the Pulse, Judge, Pure, and GT500. However it is not as smooth as the Hunter, but what it lacks in smoothness it makes up for in speed. Back wall is perfect with the draw stops and could not be any more solid. This is one of the main reasons I switched to Elite in the first place. At full draw the bow was more steady then my Judge and didn't seem to waiver much at all. No creep either as expected. Upon release there was no hand vibration but the bottom cam kicked out ever so slightly. With normal equipment (weight) attached, I don't think this would happen. What I was surprised with was how quiet this bow was. By far the quietest Elite I have ever shot and it is near the top or at the top of this category vs all the other bows on the market. The only thing I really did not like about this bow was the speed mods are sky blue in color and just don't go well with any camo in this bow. They really stand out and IMO take away from the very nice aesthetics of the bow.

*G5 Prime Centroid*--322 fps ibo--34.25" ATA--7" BH. Right there with Elite as far as fit and finish. Not one flaw anywhere. The grip is what I would call an "inbetweener". Its thickness is somewhere between Elites thin grip and Mathews thicker grip. To me it felt very natural. The draw cycle was smooth with a little more built up on the front end but no humps or bumps. It is slightly stiff but so is everything that is a 335fps ibo bow at 70 lbs. It is not Hoyt stiff but is stiffer then an Elite Hunter. Back wall with the draw stops is solid as can be and is the same as the Elites IMO. At full draw this bow is steady as a rock and is the best holding/balanced/steady bow I have ever shot. Even at 70 lbs it just seemed to sit there. There was no real creep either like a Hoyt or Mathews, and one actually sort of has to push the string forward at full draw to make it come forward, very similar to the Elites. As far as the strings being in ones sight line they are not an issue unless you start starring at them and not at your target. At release the bow was dead in my hand and just sat there. As far as noise goes, it was loader then the Answer but not as loud as my Judge. I would put it in the middle of the 2012 bows I have shot in this category. 

Speeds where attained with all bows being set at 29"/70 lbs. Answer and Centroid have a Whisker Brisket and string loop. Judge has a QAD and string loop. The arrow again is a 478 grain Easton Axis 340 with 125 gr field tip and 2" Vanetec's. 

_Answer w/ speed mods_: *273 fps.* With the adjustment for Whisker Brisket I would say real speed with a drop a way and completely tuned would be 280-282 fps which is just under 84 ft-lb of KE. I think you could also gain another 5-7 fps if you took all the string leaches off but it would really take away from the quietness of this bow. 

_Centroid_: *273 fps.* Again with adjustments for the WB 280-282 fps is realistic. 
_
Judge (331-335 fps ibo--34.875 ATA--6" BH)_: *285 fps.* This did not have any speed robbed from it due to the WB.

*Overall * 
Fit & Finish--Equal
Grip--Centroid--very personal thing. Elites is nice but the Prime's is better for me
Draw Cycle--Equal
Back-wall--Equal
Balance/Holding at Full draw--Centroid. Light no other bow I have shot before.
Creep--Equal
Shock/Vibration--Centroid
Noise--Answer
Warranty--Elite
Customer Service--Equal. I have never used either, but everything I hear about both companies is that you will be taken care of.
Price--Elite--$849 vs $999 msrp.

I think I will be having a new Centroid in my bow case very soon. I love Elite bows as well as the company but for me, at least this model year, the Centroid is the winner. I like the technology and replacement slings warranty as well. I still think Elite has them beat with the best warranty in the business though. I really want the Optifide Forest pattern but none of the accessories I want come in it, so I might stick with AP because everything is available in it. I am a little anal retentive that way. I saw both finishes and they are impressive. I hope this answers some questions for people looking to get either of these two bows. Either way, I think you with be happy as it will most likely come down to a small personal preference thing versus a large glaring difference. Any questions feel free to pm me.

matt


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Shot my first 3D course today and scored a 309 out of 406. Im hooked like crazy! The Centroid shot perfect. No hand shock whatsoever.


Did you use the Nucleus? Still curious how you're going to set it up!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

No. was a using the EV1. Still trying to work with the Nucleus. It seems to add a lot of weight. Might end up not using it all. Have an 18in target stab coming so I'll try that and see. Might just stick with the EV1. Seems to work well.


----------



## eltaco

Nice Review qdmbucks. (Didn't want to quote the whole thing!)

I have shot handfulls of Elites and shot the Answer this year as well. My findings were absolutely identical. I also chose the Centroid and couldn't be happier.

Do you seriously think you could gain that much speed by using a drop-away vs. the WB? I've never shot a WB, but thought it'd only be 2-3fps gain by going drop away. I suspect both bows will be less than your Judge in the speed department, but I'd give all other nods to the Centroid or Answer as I believe both bows exhibit better traits in other departments (draw, noise, vibe, etc.)


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> No. was a using the EV1. Still trying to work with the Nucleus. It seems to add a lot of weight. Might end up not using it all. Have an 18in target stab coming so I'll try that and see. Might just stick with the EV1. Seems to work well.


Well, hope I find a liking for the Nucleus... I am dropping a fair bit of coin on it! You can always strip it down and use the 14" bar for a front bar if you prefer.

Truth is, the Centroid balances pretty well on its own without a stab, so perhaps a Nucleus isn't as beneficial. I'll strip it down if needed and use the 14" bar in front with my SS1 on a side. Seems like the combinations are endless with this system!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> You can always strip it down and use the 14" bar for a front bar if you prefer.


Thats a great idea. I'll have to try that tomorrow.


----------



## qdmbucks

eltaco said:


> Nice Review qdmbucks. (Didn't want to quote the whole thing!)
> 
> I have shot handfulls of Elites and shot the Answer this year as well. My findings were absolutely identical. I also chose the Centroid and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Do you seriously think you could gain that much speed by using a drop-away vs. the WB? I've never shot a WB, but thought it'd only be 2-3fps gain by going drop away. I suspect both bows will be less than your Judge in the speed department, but I'd give all other nods to the Centroid or Answer as I believe both bows exhibit better traits in other departments (draw, noise, vibe, etc.)


Thanks for the kind words. The dealer also had a 29"/70 lbs Shift there and was bare except for the a G5 dropawy and string lope. All things being equal the Shift was 8-10 fps faster and this is right in line with fps gains I have seen from other bows that went from the WB to a drop away. I thi.k alot has to due with the stiffness and height of the vanetec's. Has anyone tried adding the speed beads on the Centroid? 

Matt


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Took my Nucleus apart and joined them together. Holds pretty solid on target. 25.5 inch total. What do ya think? I could take one section off when I go hunting.


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Took my Nucleus apart and joined them together. Holds pretty solid on target. 25.5 inch total. What do ya think? I could take one section off when I go hunting.


Looks good. I would probably contact Stokerized to see if this is a recommended combination. Just looking at the fact that they don't provide any stabs longer than 20" makes me wonder if the Acrylic will hold up to the bending loading. It may be fine, but I'd hate to see you cause damage to one of those rods by setting up a combination that isn't recommended.


----------



## eltaco

qdmbucks said:


> Thanks for the kind words. The dealer also had a 29"/70 lbs Shift there and was bare except for the a G5 dropawy and string lope. All things being equal the Shift was 8-10 fps faster and this is right in line with fps gains I have seen from other bows that went from the WB to a drop away. I thi.k alot has to due with the stiffness and height of the vanetec's. Has anyone tried adding the speed beads on the Centroid?
> 
> Matt


Interesting. I do suspect the Shift could be a few fps faster, since all else is equal but the string lengths (weight) is less due to the shorter ATA. Haven't shot both side by side, personally, but it seems reasonable.

I haven't tried speed nocks on the Centroid, but I have added monkey tails just below the string donuts and found no loss (actually 1fps gain) in speed by doing so. I think the donuts essentially act as speed nocks, and the positioning from the cams is about appropriate... I have a feeling G5 played with this distance to make use of them in this fashion  Honestly, there isn't much room to add nocks, but maybe I'll try it just for kicks.


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> Interesting. I do suspect the Shift could be a few fps faster, since all else is equal but the string lengths (weight) is less due to the shorter ATA. Haven't shot both side by side, personally, but it seems reasonable.
> 
> I haven't tried speed nocks on the Centroid, but I have added monkey tails just below the string donuts and found no loss (actually 1fps gain) in speed by doing so. I think the donuts essentially act as speed nocks, and the positioning from the cams is about appropriate... I have a feeling G5 played with this distance to make use of them in this fashion  Honestly, there isn't much room to add nocks, but maybe I'll try it just for kicks.


The Shift has been a few fps faster than the Centroid from the ones I have seen.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> Looks good. I would probably contact Stokerized to see if this is a recommended combination. Just looking at the fact that they don't provide any stabs longer than 20" makes me wonder if the Acrylic will hold up to the bending loading. It may be fine, but I'd hate to see you cause damage to one of those rods by setting up a combination that isn't recommended.


Good idea. I took the Saturn weight off my EV1 and put it on the end of just one section. I'll try that tomorrow. Going to shoot the 3D course again.


----------



## burda1021

arrow questions ?

1. what kind of small diameter arrows are everyone using for there hunting rig in a shift?
2. what kind of large diameter arrows are everyone using for there target centroid?

shift set at 29/70
centroid set at 28.5/55


----------



## eltaco

burda1021 said:


> arrow questions ?
> 
> 1. what kind of small diameter arrows are everyone using for there hunting rig in a shift?
> 2. what kind of large diameter arrows are everyone using for there target centroid?
> 
> shift set at 29/70
> centroid set at 28.5/55


I'm using Beman MFX 340s cut at 27.5", 24gr insert and 100gr tip for hunting. Shooting Centroid 29/60 with this setup.

I'm also very interested in hearing about target arrows. Never purchased any before, but I'm on my way to doing so!


----------



## burda1021

eltaco said:


> I'm using Beman MFX 340s cut at 27.5", 24gr insert and 100gr tip for hunting. Shooting Centroid 29/60 with this setup.
> 
> I'm also very interested in hearing about target arrows. Never purchased any before, but I'm on my way to doing so!


i got some target arrows. i have gold tip 30x pros with 150 grain tips cut to 30, but i was shooting them out of an old merlin nova, was just curious im pretty sure i can use for the centroid target bow, just wanted to see what everyone else was using.


----------



## ontarget7

GT Triple X's for indoor and GT 22 series for overall 3d and outdoor fits style shoots.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

burda1021 said:


> arrow questions ?
> 
> 1. what kind of small diameter arrows are everyone using for there hunting rig in a shift?
> 2. what kind of large diameter arrows are everyone using for there target centroid?
> 
> shift set at 29/70
> centroid set at 28.5/55


I shoot victory VAPs for both. 28.5 carbon to carbon. 120 gn glue in for target and pin nocks. 32 gn outsert 85 gn broadhead and nockturnals for killin stuff.


----------



## widowmakr

ontarget7 said:


> GT Triple X's for indoor and GT 22 series for overall 3d and outdoor fits style shoots.


same for me


----------



## topclimber

Has anyone had any clearance isuses with the fatter shafts. I want to shoot ce linejammers, but the flech don't look like they will clear the cables.


----------



## ontarget7

topclimber said:


> Has anyone had any clearance isuses with the fatter shafts. I want to shoot ce linejammers, but the flech don't look like they will clear the cables.


No clearance issues but I did run my 4" feathers at about 1 o'clock cock vane.


----------



## nitro stinger

topclimber said:


> Has anyone had any clearance isuses with the fatter shafts. I want to shoot ce linejammers, but the flech don't look like they will clear the cables.


I shoot the CX line jammers clear fine with 1.8 duravanes


----------



## Big Timber

Gonna be a great week! Bow should be in & arrows should show up! Anyone looking for some arrows, give Steve @ Steve's archery arrows a shot! Great guy & arrows look fantastic! He helped me out a lot. Can't wait to start shooting! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Typical171

*Prime Shift and FOBs*

Has anyone shot the Fobs out of G5's Ti-Glide cable system? I have a new Shift on the way and want to rig it with a QAD rest ( which I have had absolutely no problems with FOB clearance) and was wondering with the TI-Glide system moving in at full draw then moving away from the arrow toward the end of the shot, if anyone has any issues with this? After watching the G5 video on you tube in slow motion there appears to be a lot of clearance as the fletching (in the video) passes by the cable system. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Typical171

Great looking arrows!!


Big Timber said:


> Gonna be a great week! Bow should be in & arrows should show up! Anyone looking for some arrows, give Steve @ Steve's archery arrows a shot! Great guy & arrows look fantastic! He helped me out a lot. Can't wait to start shooting!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

Just bought a prime shift 3 days ago love it

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## FullDrawMedic

n.sampey said:


> Just bought a prime shift 3 days ago love it
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


You'll Love it!


----------



## eltaco

Saying goodbye to a good friend today... Probably won't see it for about 3 weeks!


----------



## quickcat18

burda1021 said:


> arrow questions ?
> 
> 1. what kind of small diameter arrows are everyone using for there hunting rig in a shift?
> 2. what kind of large diameter arrows are everyone using for there target centroid?
> 
> shift set at 29/70
> centroid set at 28.5/55



HT-1 with 100 grain tips wraps and blazers around 475grains (hunting) 

Ht -4 with blazers and 100 grain glue in nock busters around 388 grains (3d & indoor)


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Getting it dipped?


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Saying goodbye to a good friend today... Probably won't see it for about 3 weeks!


can't wait to see the finished product what did you decide to go with?


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> can't wait to see the finished product what did you decide to go with?


It'll be Predator Brown Deception Reverse AT when I'm done with it.

Would you mind posting a pic of yours again so I can remind myself why I am doing this?!


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco said:


> It'll be Predator Brown Deception Reverse AT when I'm done with it.


I know the pain. Mine is out for dipping right now as well! Be sure to post up pics when you get it back and put back together.


----------



## quickcat18

sure


----------



## quickcat18

i will also show you guys the shooting shirt i had made up this year i will try to get a pic of it on me soon. as it never looks as good laid flat on the ground, I asked G5 and they gave me permission to put there logo on my shirt as well. i thought it was a nice touch  

I shoot for Trinity Archery & JBK Strings


----------



## retrieverfishin

Bow looks great quickcat! Does anyone know of someone to make grips for these bows? The stock blue/black combo is not going to look good at all with my dip! Plus, it is just a tad bulky and I want to slim it down a bit. Was thinking about shooting it without sideplates.


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> Bow looks great quickcat! Does anyone know of someone to make grips for these bows? The stock blue/black combo is not going to look good at all with my dip! Plus, it is just a tad bulky and I want to slim it down a bit. Was thinking about shooting it without sideplates.


look up www.yetiarchery.com

He's making a set for me right now... can't hardly wait to get my hands on them. Ron is EXTREMELY talented at making grips... if you can think of anything particular you want, he'll be able to do it.


----------



## scarn150

retrieverfishin said:


> Bow looks great quickcat! Does anyone know of someone to make grips for these bows? The stock blue/black combo is not going to look good at all with my dip! Plus, it is just a tad bulky and I want to slim it down a bit. Was thinking about shooting it without sideplates.


Yeti is the way to go.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Has anyone heard the rumors of a 38 ATA target version coming out next year?


----------



## quickcat18

FullDrawMedic said:


> Has anyone heard the rumors of a 38 ATA target version coming out next year?


yes just now  i think they will build off the shift & centroid platform since they have both been so well received it will be fun to see what comes in the future from G5


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I think a shoot through riser with the parallel cams would be killer!


----------



## tomkat04

My wife and I are loving our Primes! She is shooting a 2012 Shift, and I'm shooting a 2011 Centroid. They are sweet for sure. I am already done buying bows for the year!


----------



## MD Archer

Took mine out yesterday and shot my first 3-D. The centroid holds very well and I only had one miss right, talk about forgiving. Now if the shooter wouldn't freeze up and hold the wrong pin, I would have done much better. It was a really easy course, I shot a 136 on the front and a 155 on the back. I guess having a baby and not shooting for 6 or so months really has taken its toll! Love the bow, but gonna put on a different rest. I have a rip-cord and a buddy of mine has the G5 he wants to get rid of, I am gonna buy it off him and really get her dialed in. Come on warm weather!


----------



## nitro stinger

FullDrawMedic said:


> Has anyone heard the rumors of a 38 ATA target version coming out next year?


They are working on something special for next year, not gonna say what it is but target shooters will love it!


----------



## eltaco

Just a quick shoutout for the Customer Service at G5!

I called today to order a couple of parts. When I was stripping my bow down for refinishing I accidentally broke the PRIME logo on the riser. My bad! I was also in need of a screw/nut for the sideplates since the Black Centroid I just bought didn't come with them. Got the parts coming my way with no questions asked! Awesome!

I spent some time talking with Brian over the phone, and was impressed with how interested he was in my thoughts on the product. I'm happy to see a company so focused on the customer. 


On a side note: I'd love to see a dedicated G5 forum. I hope something starts up in the future.


----------



## tomkat04

MD Archer said:


> Took mine out yesterday and shot my first 3-D. The centroid holds very well and I only had one miss right, talk about forgiving. Now if the shooter wouldn't freeze up and hold the wrong pin, I would have done much better. It was a really easy course, I shot a 136 on the front and a 155 on the back. I guess having a baby and not shooting for 6 or so months really has taken its toll! Love the bow, but gonna put on a different rest. I have a rip-cord and a buddy of mine has the G5 he wants to get rid of, I am gonna buy it off him and really get her dialed in. Come on warm weather!


I am using the Limbdriver ProV on my Centroid and absolutely love it! It is the best rest I've ever owned.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> On a side note: I'd love to see a dedicated G5 forum. I hope something starts up in the future.


There is a dedicated Prime Forum!


----------



## C-fused

Big Timber said:


> Gonna be a great week! Bow should be in & arrows should show up! Anyone looking for some arrows, give Steve @ Steve's archery arrows a shot! Great guy & arrows look fantastic! He helped me out a lot. Can't wait to start shooting!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are those Aerovane II vanes?

How do you like them and are they silent in flight?


----------



## Big Timber

C-fused said:


> Are those Aerovane II vanes?
> 
> How do you like them and are they silent in flight?


Yes, they are. I dont have them yet, but they were recommended from Steve @ stevesarcheryarrows.com. Said he's had really good luck with them & thought id be really happy with them. Im looking forward to giving them a test run.


----------



## 138104

eltaco said:


> I apologize in advance... She's not setup and these are cellphone pics, but you asked for it. Trust me when I saw this pic doesn't do these bows justice.



I really wish I hadn't seen the black Centroid. I had my bows narrowed down to the Rush and Answer (I'm a 1 bow household) and now I need to give the Centroid a shot. The good thing is I can shoot the Answer and Centroid side-by-side.


----------



## tomkat04

Wife and my bows. Including my frankenbow Prime. 



















Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## qdmbucks

If anyone has a heads up on a dealer that has any 2012 or 2011 Centroids in 29"/70 lbs AP camo for a smoking deal please pm me. I want one BAD but can't quite justify $1000 for one but if I could get one for somewhat less I would pull the trigger.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

tomkat04 said:


> Wife and my bows. Including my frankenbow Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Is that middle bow elite limbs and riser with prime cams and flex cable guide. Also looks like a Mathews string stop.
That's cool man!! Nice bows!!


----------



## tomkat04

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Is that middle bow elite limbs and riser with prime cams and flex cable guide. Also looks like a Mathews string stop.
> That's cool man!! Nice bows!!


Yes it is. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

tomkat04 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


And a ti-glide come on give the details specs and tell us about it.


----------



## 1955

Well, we were finally able to open the boxes today!!! Three new Prime Shifts. Two camo and one black.

And right away I effed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I installed a Ripcord on the 60# 28" DL Shift, as it's the one that we can all try. So...I wanted to split the cable to tie in the Ripcord cable. I then took the bow out of the press and drew it back...BEFORE I reinstalled the draw stops!!! SIHT! There I was with the bow drawn past 100% let off. We put it in a press and rolled the cams back, but we pulled the strings and cables off...not sure why, but that's what we did. We then were able to back the press off and re-press the bow and put all the cables and string back on.

Now that it's all done...I'm kindasorta glad that it happened as I was able to re-tune the bow back to specs, learning...quickly...how to work on the bow. Like someone told me already, having to remove the stops just to press the bow is a big PITA, but whatever...just something extra to think about with the Prime's.

Now to the bow...EVERYONE LOVED IT, me included! I shoot my Element and CE at 27.5" DL, and the Shift is set at 28" DL (28.375" on the draw board)...so not a big difference and I can shoot that length just as well, but I prefer 27.5". I set it up according to the manual, with the bottom of the arrow at the center of the Berger hole. I set the D loop at...maybe a 1/16" high. I then shot it through paper at point blank and at about 8ft back...perfect bullet holes with either of my 27.5" long Easton Axis 400's or my Easton Lightspeed 400's at both distances. AND THEN, we backed off the weight by 15 pounds so the owner could shoot it (I know, but the boss is getting on, and can't draw 60...or even 50 anymore, so...) and it still shot bullets with his arrows! One thing though...seeing the cables in the sight is strange, and I have to rotate my nocks to keep my Flash vanes from hitting the cable. No biggie.

I haven't checked the speed yet...I'll do that tomorrow if I have time. I don't remember what they advertise the weight as, but our new, right out of the box Shift, came in right at 4.27 pounds (before installing ANYTHING on them) on my digital scale.
Oh boy...I just checked the website...and they advertise them at 3.7 pounds. I mean, even holding the bow in my hands, it did NOT feel like a light bow, and the scale confirmed this. This was the same scale that I checked the new Heli-M and Elements with and they both came in at exactly what they're advertised as. Bummer...over a half a pound heavier than claimed. I have three of these scales...one is still in the packaging, unopened. I'm going to break them all out and recheck them against each other...but I don't expect them to be off by more then a few grams. Why do some Mfg's do this? Oh well, tomorrow I'll check all three and report back.

Still...I LOVE this bow and can't wait to get the Centroids in!!!


----------



## eltaco

Get an x style press or or trim one finger on each side of your linear and you won't have to remove the stops.

That would have scared the crap outta me! Glad it worked out okay!


----------



## 1955

eltaco said:


> Get an x style press or or trim one finger on each side of your linear and you won't have to remove the stops.
> 
> That would have scared the crap outta me! Glad it worked out okay!


Man, did it ever!!! In the matter of a couple of seconds, I had a layer of sweat all over me...and it wasn't the effort of holding the bow...it was pure stress! I did NOT want to blow up our newest baby.

I imagine that people that work on Bowtech's, are used to dealing with that, but our shop stopped carrying them before I started. So, I'm not used to having to take the stops off all the time. Looks like I might have to get used to it though!

That's a great idea on trimming down one of the fingers on each side of our press. We have two presses, and we could just designate one for the Primes. Tomorrow I'll have to investigate that further...the owner might not think too kindly of me taking a band saw to his tools, BUT I told him about my mishap, and he was trying to figure out another way to press them with the stops on. He was talking about getting an NEW X Press...that would be cool.


----------



## mfr22

That is why I ALWAYS tape the draw stops to the D-loop when I remove them...


----------



## eltaco

1955 said:


> Man, did it ever!!! In the matter of a couple of seconds, I had a layer of sweat all over me...and it wasn't the effort of holding the bow...it was pure stress! I did NOT want to blow up our newest baby.
> 
> I imagine that people that work on Bowtech's, are used to dealing with that, but our shop stopped carrying them before I started. So, I'm not used to having to take the stops off all the time. Looks like I might have to get used to it though!
> 
> That's a great idea on trimming down one of the fingers on each side of our press. We have two presses, and we could just designate one for the Primes. Tomorrow I'll have to investigate that further...the owner might not think too kindly of me taking a band saw to his tools, BUT I told him about my mishap, and he was trying to figure out another way to press them with the stops on. He was talking about getting an NEW X Press...that would be cool.


I'm not sure what kind of press you have, but trimmed fingers are pretty common... you may be able to purchase them direct from the manufacturer.

I have an X-style press at home and never remove the drawstops. I'm too thick-headed to add an additional step. I'd have a bow-room full of blown up bows by now, for certain!


----------



## HoytArcher08

what are you guys running for cases? I went to go put mine in my old plano and it doesnt fit!


----------



## quickcat18

i went with the G5 soft case and love it.


----------



## lovetohunt93

tomcat you gotta give us details on the frankenbow! You may have given me an idea for my Z28.....


----------



## nitro stinger

HoytArcher08 said:


> what are you guys running for cases? I went to go put mine in my old plano and it doesnt fit!


SKB here, the parallel limb case


----------



## elkhntr98

Pickin my 2012 prime shift on Saturday....FINALLY... Anyone have any ideas for rest and stabilizer for it? I've heard good things about limbdiver but have not really looked into stabilizers. Any info would help.

Thanks

Can't wait to start shooting


----------



## alaz

I shot a Prime Centroid today and was very impressed. I am curious what speeds people are getting. The dealer seemed to indicate that they were coming in roughly 10fps under IBO....and that they prefer weaker spine. (though I do not know how many he sold or tested).
I did find the bow was quite a bit shorter as compared to the DL. I shot a 28" cam....I am a 28.5" draw, and it was way short. Do other's find this as well?
thanks.


----------



## nitro stinger

alaz said:


> I shot a Prime Centroid today and was very impressed. I am curious what speeds people are getting. The dealer seemed to indicate that they were coming in roughly 10fps under IBO....and that they prefer weaker spine. (though I do not know how many he sold or tested).
> I did find the bow was quite a bit shorter as compared to the DL. I shot a 28" cam....I am a 28.5" draw, and it was way short. Do other's find this as well?
> thanks.


All the ones I saw are getting IBO if tuned to the specs, they also seem to like weaker and stiffer spined arrows the same.
As far as draw length they have been pretty much spot on, the problem is a lot of other bow companies run a little long and will make one thats dead on feel short if you are use to a longer one, the way to find out is to put it on a draw board


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> I shot a Prime Centroid today and was very impressed. I am curious what speeds people are getting. The dealer seemed to indicate that they were coming in roughly 10fps under IBO....and that they prefer weaker spine. (though I do not know how many he sold or tested).
> I did find the bow was quite a bit shorter as compared to the DL. I shot a 28" cam....I am a 28.5" draw, and it was way short. Do other's find this as well?
> thanks.


I'm curious if your dealer doesn't know how to tune them. Honestly shouldn't be short on DL or IBO. 

I'm shooting 29/60.0, 414gr @ 278fps.


----------



## choovhntr

For the new shift and have been shooting it the last couple days. Man I love this thing. Only problem I have is my QAD is not dropping fast enough and have some major fletching contact. Also, the rest is set so my arrow is center to the Berger hole but is slapping the shelf. Any suggestions?


----------



## mongopino915

The QAD will drop plenty fast for any speed bow out there provided it is properly timed. Make sure the QAD cable is not too tight but just tight enough to activate the prone at full draw. Also, you may need to move your rest up slightly so that the prone lays flat on the shelf at rest or after the shot. This means that your arrow may be above the center of the berger hole. Good Luck.

The Prime is for those who truly appreciate clean nock travel and arrow flight. Can wait.


----------



## widowmakr

i have found a little stiffer spine to be better :dontknow:


----------



## n.sampey

Brand new baby 980 after tax 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

alaz said:


> I shot a Prime Centroid today and was very impressed. I am curious what speeds people are getting. The dealer seemed to indicate that they were coming in roughly 10fps under IBO....and that they prefer weaker spine. (though I do not know how many he sold or tested).
> I did find the bow was quite a bit shorter as compared to the DL. I shot a 28" cam....I am a 28.5" draw, and it was way short. Do other's find this as well?
> thanks.


I'm normally a dl 29 the shift I got is 28 and fits perfect so might be reason for the speed changes I'm hearing about 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## brd556

Mine is shooting within 1 fps of IBO, but that is close enough for me. If you are getting 10 fps UNDER, then i 
would suggest a tuning problem. I like my Centroid so much that I am considering trading my Hoyt Vector Turbo
in on a 2012 Shift for a shorter ATA hunting rig.


----------



## ontarget7

I have some accessories I am waiting on but I could not wait so I set up the Centroid anyway. Wanted to take it to the 5 spot shoot tomorrow night. Here are a few pics in the mean time and will post more when I get everything I need.


----------



## 1955

choovhntr said:


> For the new shift and have been shooting it the last couple days. Man I love this thing. Only problem I have is my QAD is not dropping fast enough and have some major fletching contact. Also, the rest is set so my *arrow is center to the Berger hole* but is slapping the shelf. Any suggestions?


I normally set bows up the same way...arrow centered through the Berger hole, BUT the manual says to put the bottom of the arrow through the center. I was going to ignore the manual and do it my (everyone's) way, but the shop owner brought it up and I figured, what the heck...so I followed the manual and set it high. The bow shot perfectly like that.

Try it.


----------



## eltaco

ontarget7 said:


> I have some accessories I am waiting on but I could not wait so I set up the Centroid anyway. Wanted to take it to the 5 spot shoot tomorrow night. Here are a few pics in the mean time and will post more when I get everything I need.


Nice setup, Shane. Can't wait to hear how it performs for you once you get reaquainted!


----------



## dwightshrute

1955 said:


> I normally set bows up the same way...arrow centered through the Berger hole, BUT the manual says to put the bottom of the arrow through the center. I was going to ignore the manual and do it my (everyone's) way, but the shop owner brought it up and I figured, what the heck...so I followed the manual and set it high. The bow shot perfectly like that.
> 
> Try it.



I wish every bow was like this.. way easier to eye-ball than having to imagine the centerline of the arrow.


----------



## 1955

dwightshrute said:


> I wish every bow was like this.. way easier to eye-ball than having to imagine the centerline of the arrow.


...I don't see any imagining involved. I look at the reveal on the top and bottom of the arrow, looking horizontally at the Berger hole (while in a bow vice). I'm not looking at the "center line" of the arrow at all.


----------



## little dan

I set mine thro center, 3 shots bullets, but i use limbdriver pro v so i have no shelf problems tapping my riser, will post pick of my 2 babys soon


----------



## alaz

nitro stinger said:


> All the ones I saw are getting IBO if tuned to the specs, they also seem to like weaker and stiffer spined arrows the same.
> As far as draw length they have been pretty much spot on, the problem is a lot of other bow companies run a little long and will make one thats dead on feel short if you are use to a longer one, the way to find out is to put it on a draw board


Thanks...that seems to be what everyone else says, except for the local dealer (which was over 3hrs round trip!)


----------



## alaz

ontarget7 said:


> I have some accessories I am waiting on but I could not wait so I set up the Centroid anyway. Wanted to take it to the 5 spot shoot tomorrow night. Here are a few pics in the mean time and will post more when I get everything I need.


Your bow looks great! I am looking forward to hearing all your results!


----------



## nitro stinger

ontarget7 said:


> I have some accessories I am waiting on but I could not wait so I set up the Centroid anyway. Wanted to take it to the 5 spot shoot tomorrow night. Here are a few pics in the mean time and will post more when I get everything I need.


looks sweet shane


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> Nice setup, Shane. Can't wait to hear how it performs for you once you get reaquainted!





alaz said:


> Your bow looks great! I am looking forward to hearing all your results!





nitro stinger said:


> looks sweet shane


Thanks guys, I was tuning it in the dark last night but tuned up very easy :thumbs_up I will spend a little more time with it when I get a chance.

Waiting on a blue/black DS Advantage sight and blue anodized Limbdriver to go with it. I will post some final pics when its all done and let you know how it performs on the 5 spot shoot tonight


----------



## ka30270

What is a fair price to pay for a leftover 2011 Centroid?

Thanks


----------



## brd556

ka30270 said:


> What is a fair price to pay for a leftover 2011 Centroid?
> 
> Thanks


I have seen prices from $550-$750 for brand new left over 2011 Primes.


----------



## Big Timber

The day has come. Going to pick up my Centroid in an hour or 2! Cannot wait!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

Big Timber said:


> The day has come. Going to pick up my Centroid in an hour or 2! Cannot wait!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


post some pics and give a review once you get it.


----------



## quickcat18

Also i just installed a set of Limbsaver solid limb dampener on my prime limbs and then took off all my extra target stuff and shot it as i will be for hunting and i feel that they do a much better job than the standard bow jax my bow is so much more quiet hopefully we will get a side by side comparison in the near future.


----------



## edgerat

Kicking and screaming you guys have drug me in... '11 centroid in AP is inbound my location..... *******s. ;o)


----------



## eltaco

Are any of you guys tying your limbdriver cord to the axle? I'd love to see a pic of what you're doing!

I have had limbdrive cords made in 452x to match my strings, but not sure it can be done to work well on the axle button. What do you think?


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> Also i just installed a set of Limbsaver solid limb dampener on my prime limbs and then took off all my extra target stuff and shot it as i will be for hunting and i feel that they do a much better job than the standard bow jax my bow is so much more quiet hopefully we will get a side by side comparison in the near future.


I'll get that comparison in about 3 weeks when my hunting Centroid shows up!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> Are any of you guys tying your limbdriver cord to the axle? I'd love to see a pic of what you're doing!
> 
> I have had limbdrive cords made in 452x to match my strings, but not sure it can be done to work well on the axle button. What do you think?


I would be afraid that it would slip off at full draw as there is no tension on it.


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> I would be afraid that it would slip off at full draw as there is no tension on it.


I was thinking the same. Maybe if I serve the loop tight after connecting it to the button. Don't know... might look into it!


----------



## nitro stinger

eltaco said:


> Are any of you guys tying your limbdriver cord to the axle? I'd love to see a pic of what you're doing!
> 
> I have had limbdrive cords made in 452x to match my strings, but not sure it can be done to work well on the axle button. What do you think?


I have mine tied to the axle post works good, I will get a pic of it


----------



## nitro stinger




----------



## Big Timber

2012 Centroid is in hand. Here's some quick overall thoughts before i get a chance to actually SHOOT it:

-Finish is second to none. Absolutely flawless.
-Grip feels like it was made for my hand. Feels perfect. 
-Draw is very smooth. Yes, there are smoother drawing bows, but i love the cycle on the centroid.
-This bow holds like nothing ive ever felt. I feel like i could hold it at full draw for days. 
-Balance is nice even without a stab on it. Kind of glad i opted for the rubber saturn dampener over the steel weight. 

Ill be sure to post up some more after i get to spend some time with it. Overall though as of this point. Im 99.9% glad i chose the Centroid. 

Here's just a couple quick pics:


----------



## ArchersParadox

eltaco said:


> are any of you guys tying your limbdriver cord to the axle? I'd love to see a pic of what you're doing!
> 
> I have had limbdrive cords made in 452x to match my strings, but not sure it can be done to work well on the axle button. What do you think?



*...yes...​*


----------



## nitro stinger

Big Timber said:


> 2012 Centroid is in hand. Here's some quick overall thoughts before i get a chance to actually SHOOT it:
> 
> -Finish is second to none. Absolutely flawless.
> -Grip feels like it was made for my hand. Feels perfect.
> -Draw is very smooth. Yes, there are smoother drawing bows, but i love the cycle on the centroid.
> -This bow holds like nothing ive ever felt. I feel like i could hold it at full draw for days.
> -Balance is nice even without a stab on it. Kind of glad i opted for the rubber saturn dampener over the steel weight.
> 
> Ill be sure to post up some more after i get to spend some time with it. Overall though as of this point. Im 99.9% glad i chose the Centroid.
> 
> Here's just a couple quick pics:


Looks Good !!


----------



## naturalsteel

Are Prime's draw length's exact? I have shot other make's that were not . Any info will be helpful as i am getting a Centroid. Thank's


----------



## nitro stinger

Yes I have found they are right on


----------



## eltaco

naturalsteel said:


> Are Prime's draw length's exact? I have shot other make's that were not . Any info will be helpful as i am getting a Centroid. Thank's


My 29 is about 1/8" long... my 29.5" wants to be 1/4" long and I'm hoping to bring it in a bit with some tuning.


----------



## huckfinn38

eltaco said:


> My 29 is about 1/8" long... my 29.5" wants to be 1/4" long and I'm hoping to bring it in a bit with some tuning.


If you would be interested i would swap u a 29 inch cam for yor 29.5. I have had my centroid for 30-45 days


----------



## alaz

If you use a limbdriver, and use the solid limb button, will the activation cord get in the way of the flex guard in any way?


----------



## liv2hnt247

alaz said:


> If you use a limbdriver, and use the solid limb button, will the activation cord get in the way of the flex guard in any way?


Im using one on mine no problems.


----------



## north slope

Hey sorry if someone already posted this but...anyone change out the stock bowjacks for limbsavers? I know I always did that with my Elites and swear the limbsavers worked better. anyone?


----------



## liv2hnt247

NS How are you liking the bow so far?


----------



## north slope

Got my 2011 yesterday, diggin it so far. I need to get a stokerized stabilizer to add to it, but others than that she is ready to roll.


----------



## north slope

liv2hnt247 said:


> NS How are you liking the bow so far?


I like it a lot, thanks again.


----------



## quickcat18

north slope said:


> Hey sorry if someone already posted this but...anyone change out the stock bowjacks for limbsavers? I know I always did that with my Elites and swear the limbsavers worked better. anyone?


just posted on that a page back and yes i put the limbsavers on mine and feel they do a better job.


----------



## eltaco

north slope said:


> Got my 2011 yesterday, diggin it so far. I need to get a stokerized stabilizer to add to it, but others than that she is ready to roll.


Any chance those are 60# limbs and you'd like to swap for AP? I'm going to have mine coated in black otherwise!


----------



## north slope

No they are 70# and I like the reverse look. sorry....


----------



## eltaco

north slope said:


> No they are 70# and I like the reverse look. sorry....


Knew it was too good to be true. I've been looking for black limbs for a while!


----------



## burda1021

north slope said:


> Hey sorry if someone already posted this but...anyone change out the stock bowjacks for limbsavers? I know I always did that with my Elites and swear the limbsavers worked better. anyone?


actually the bow jax work better. do a search on youtube, there is a thread that compared the two in a test, bowjax outperformed by a long shot.


----------



## eltaco

burda1021 said:


> actually the bow jax work better. do a search on youtube, there is a thread that compared the two in a test, bowjax outperformed by a long shot.


I haven't found that to be true on my Elites at all.

That said, I have two 2012 Centroids and a sound meter. Once my hunting rig returns from being refinished I'll slap some limbsavers on and get some real data.


----------



## 1955

We got in a new 60 lb., 30" DL Shift yesterday. We built up a 300 grain arrow and put it through the crono. Three shots, 320, 320, 321. Add one FPS to get to 70, and the bow gets about what it advertises...332.

I'm still not pleased with the full half a pound extra fat that's on the bow. I weighed three Shift's yesterday, with two different digital scales. Two came in at 4.28 lbs, and one came in at 4.20 pounds. Now I have to defend this extra weight to new customers. Just like the Bear Anarchy that comes in almost 3/4 of a pound overweight, it is an EASY check. Not like arrow speed where most people do NOT have access to a crono, most everyone can find an accurate scale somewhere.

I LOVE the Shift, I just wish that they didn't feel the need to exaggerate (lie!) like this. Once you go down this road, there's no turning back.

A FULL HALF A POUND!!!

What if I was to come on here and say that the Shift's REAL weight is 25% over what they advertise? It's not, it's only 12% more than they claim, BUT wouldn't I lose credibility???


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Anyone looking for a G5 XR2? Got one for sale. $120 TYD. Didnt realize but it put me in the MBO class and I'm not liking it as much. Looking for a spothog Hog-it or Hunter. Figured I'd give my prime family first wack at it.


----------



## eltaco

1955 said:


> We got in a new 60 lb., 30" DL Shift yesterday. We built up a 300 grain arrow and put it through the crono. Three shots, 320, 320, 321. Add one FPS to get to 70, and the bow gets about what it advertises...332.
> 
> I'm still not pleased with the full half a pound extra fat that's on the bow. I weighed three Shift's yesterday, with two different digital scales. Two came in at 4.28 lbs, and one came in at 4.20 pounds. Now I have to defend this extra weight to new customers. Just like the Bear Anarchy that comes in almost 3/4 of a pound overweight, it is an EASY check. Not like arrow speed where most people do NOT have access to a crono, most everyone can find an accurate scale somewhere.
> 
> I LOVE the Shift, I just wish that they didn't feel the need to exaggerate (lie!) like this. Once you go down this road, there's no turning back.
> 
> A FULL HALF A POUND!!!
> 
> What if I was to come on here and say that the Shift's REAL weight is 25% over what they advertise? It's not, it's only 12% more than they claim, BUT wouldn't I lose credibility???


Did you mean to type that your chrony numbers were 330, 330, 331? I was curious how you made the jump to within 1fps of 332. 

I hear you on the weight. I found the Centroid to be ~4.35# which is quite a bit above spec weight as well. That said, it wasn't more weight than my previous hunting bow so I wan't completely dissatisfied when I saw the #. I am a bit upset with the fact that they don't give an accurate weight thought, and I'm happy to see that the Shift is not entirely different, I see no advantage for me to get a Shift over the Centroid, now. 

All that said, I fully anticipated that the weights were going to be incorrect. Just look at that riser and you know it simply has to be heavier than they're stating... it has to be a full 6" longer than bows without the parallel limb designs.


----------



## liv2hnt247

I think what he was saying since he is shooting 60# add 1 fps for each #. Which you usually gain 1-2 fps for every # you go up. And not saying its right but I think they weigh there bows the way Mathews did prior to this year minus all accessories(string stop, cable guard, silencers,etc.) Very misleading if you ask me. But I love the bow.


----------



## mxz500ss

they do weigh them prior to the accessories being installed. i love my shift and find it no heavier than my z28 but g5 should give the weight of the bow as you receive it not stripped


----------



## GBBL GBL

Has anyone tried switching the string stop out for another brand to see if the bow can be quieted down that way?


----------



## elkhntr98

Anyone know of anyone sellin a 2012 shift?


----------



## 138104

elkhntr98 said:


> Anyone know of anyone sellin a 2012 shift?


How about this 2011? Seems to be in good shape for a good price.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1063426627


----------



## dartmankg

Just bought my 2012 real tree ap centroid today. 61 lbs and gt x-cutters 27.25 carbon to carbon with 140 grains up front came in at 281. I never thought I'd shoot any thing but Hoyt, but 5 arrows with this changed my hard headed mind. Decked it out with the nap carbon drop away and a carbon fuse stab. Pics will follow if I can figure out how.


----------



## n.sampey

was wondering where everyone was getting their sites and rests and everything else painted the blue color thats on the primes i need to get my setup matching thx in advance for help


----------



## alaz

dartmankg said:


> Just bought my 2012 real tree ap centroid today. 61 lbs and gt x-cutters 27.25 carbon to carbon with 140 grains up front came in at 281. I never thought I'd shoot any thing but Hoyt, but 5 arrows with this changed my hard headed mind. Decked it out with the nap carbon drop away and a carbon fuse stab. Pics will follow if I can figure out how.


Just curious what your draw length is and if you know your full arrow weight.
Use www.tinypic.com to post pics (message board size). That is the easiest way for me.


----------



## ontarget7

I will be putting up for sale my blk 60# RH 2012 Centroid for sale this weekend. Bow has very little use and in mint condition. Tunes up very easy


----------



## Novice

Am curious about draw lengths on the shift. I have shot 29" on elite, & hoyt when testing bow s recently. I tried a shift & it wasn't as comfortable. Is there a difference with brands. Anybody shoot a different dl between brands?


----------



## n.sampey

i shoot a 29 dl with strother and hoyt but when i bought my shift i had to go down to a 28


----------



## eltaco

Novice said:


> Am curious about draw lengths on the shift. I have shot 29" on elite, & hoyt when testing bow s recently. I tried a shift & it wasn't as comfortable. Is there a difference with brands. Anybody shoot a different dl between brands?


It probably had more to do with string angle than DL. If tuned properly, that Shift was probably within 1/8" of 29". I'll be frankly honest, I can't feel much difference between my Elite at exactly 29" and my Centroid at 29-1/8".


----------



## nitro stinger

ontarget7 said:


> I will be putting up for sale my blk 60# RH 2012 Centroid for sale this weekend. Bow has very little use and in mint condition. Tunes up very easy


Selling already, don't you like it


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Got a call from my dealer today, Shift is in, but wrong color, crap!! 2 more weeks!! Ugh!!


----------



## eltaco

Phase 2 completed!!!


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Phase 2 completed!!!


shiny


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco, what is your finished color going to be on the dip? Keep expecting a call from my dipper saying it is done but haven't heard. Killing me!


----------



## naturalsteel

If I normally shoot a 29'' draw length , would the 29.5'' cam's be too long? I am having a tough time finding 29'' cam's!


----------



## scarn150

elkhntr98 said:


> Anyone know of anyone sellin a 2012 shift?





Perry24 said:


> How about this 2011? Seems to be in good shape for a good price.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1063426627


If you have any questions about my bow, feel free to PM me and Ill give you my phone number to talk to you in person and answer any questions.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I tested my 27.5 cams and they where AMO true.


----------



## choovhntr

Shot 29 on my Mathews. Got the shift in 28.5 and it is perfect.


----------



## ontarget7

nitro stinger said:


> Selling already, don't you like it


It's not that I don't like it. I keep telling myself I need a little longer ATA to get a little advantage over my Invasion but I'm just not feeling it with the Centroid. The Invasion is going to be tough to replace right now. For such a short ATA bow I shoot that thing ridiculous, its like an extension of my body and fits me perfect. It was like that from the first day I truly set it up and started to shoot it. I was hoping the Centroid would do the same for me and become my go to spot bow. However for now as funny as it sounds my spot bow/3d bow will still remain to be the Invasion. Sorry guys I was truly hoping for the opposite.


----------



## edgerat

ontarget7 said:


> It's not that I don't like it. I keep telling myself I need a little longer ATA to get a little advantage over my Invasion but I'm just not feeling it with the Centroid. The Invasion is going to be tough to replace right now. For such a short ATA bow I shoot that thing ridiculous, its like an extension of my body and fits me perfect. It was like that from the first day I truly set it up and started to shoot it. I was hoping the Centroid would do the same for me and become my go to spot bow. However for now as funny as it sounds my spot bow/3d bow will still remain to be the Invasion. Sorry guys I was truly hoping for the opposite.


I shot an Invasion two weeks ago and I still think about doing the unthinkable and going back to buy one. I have a short DL and don't like pulling a lot of weight. I shot a 320gr arrow at 271fps at about 53lb out of that bow. I am a VERY big stickler for customer service and my stuff maintaining that "new" look, and I am just afraid I won't get either from a BT. 
My Centroid has landed, I am pretty psyched to get home and check it out. Gotta figure out how to get my limbdriver to work on it, all I have is the split-limb cord attachment thing.....


----------



## edgerat

OMG you guys the draw cycle on these bows is RIDICULOUS!!!! SOOOOO SMOOOOOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dartmankg

alaz said:


> Just curious what your draw length is and if you know your full arrow weight.
> Use www.tinypic.com to post pics (message board size). That is the easiest way for me.


Draw length=29.5. As for total arrow weight I'm guessing around 385. I'll weigh one as soon as possible and let u know.


----------



## n.sampey

what kind and grain arrows are you guys shooting out of your shifts for target and hunting?


----------



## 1vfib

*My Shift*

My 2011 Shift


----------



## huckfinn38

So still loving my Centroid. Shot my first round ever of 3d with it yesterday. Shot 166 in high winds. Decided last night that I wanted to swap out my 70 lb limbs for some 60 lb limbs so the best way for me to do this was to sell my z7 extreme and buy a 2011 G5 shift with 60 lb limbs and swap them. Now I will have G5 shift in the stable with 70 lb limbs in optifade forest and a G5 centroid with 60 lb lims in optifade forest. I think the centroid with 60 lb limbs will make an awesome 3d bow from what little I know about 3d.


----------



## Pancho Villa

Anyone shoot any Fatboys with the Centroid? Thinking about getting some for 3D. Been shooting Harvestime 350 h2 out of mine and they shoot awesome. The Prime Centroid is the bomb!! Thinking about getting another one lol.:wink:


----------



## huckfinn38

I just ordered 28.75 340 fat boys for my 29.5/60 lb centroid. Gonna shoot 100 grn tips


----------



## quickcat18

Pancho Villa said:


> Anyone shoot any Fatboys with the Centroid? Thinking about getting some for 3D. Been shooting Harvestime 350 h2 out of mine and they shoot awesome. The Prime Centroid is the bomb!! Thinking about getting another one lol.:wink:


i am shooting ht-4 for target and 3d and they are flying great evenout to 70 yards


----------



## eltaco

I'm getting my target rig slowly setup. Have new strings on order, new sideplates on order, just installed a stokerized nucleus and Limbdriver. Just received my first ever target scope and lenses and waiting for a dovetail to attach it to my MBG Ascent.

Man, if it weren't for all the money I've spent, I'd be 100% stoked on this! LOL!


----------



## Pancho Villa

Which arrows you going with Jeremy?


----------



## eltaco

Pancho Villa said:


> Which arrows you going with Jeremy?


Buddy, I wish I knew. I know nothing about target arrows. Might just shoot my hunting arrows until I get my setup dialed in a bit. Plus, I need to recoup from the small fortune I've dropped on all of this!

I've been shooting Beaman MFX 340s cut to 27.5" with a 24gr insert and 100gr tip at 29/60. I have some Goldtip XT hunters in 400 spine that are marginally lighter and larger diameter.


----------



## Pancho Villa

Let's see some pics when you get your Centroid back.


----------



## mqshooter

Anyone know any dealers with 2011 left over Shifts? Looking for all black 27 in draw 60lbs, Right handed..pm me.


----------



## Pancho Villa

If anyone is looking for a nice soft bow case for your Centroid. Bass pro shops has one its a Scrape Line bow case by Game Plan Gear. $69.99. Mine fits in it with a 6" black gold custom sight.


----------



## Big Timber

Pretty quiet around here! Everyone must be out shooting their Primes since the weather's getting a little nicer!


----------



## brd556

Big Timber said:


> Pretty quiet around here! Everyone must be out shooting their Primes since the weather's getting a little nicer!


I was out shooting mine last night. This bow keeps getting more and more accurate. I still don't love the 
weird "donk" noise it makes, but with the way it shoots.....I can live with it.


----------



## Big Timber

brd556 said:


> I was out shooting mine last night. This bow keeps getting more and more accurate. I still don't love the
> weird "donk" noise it makes, but with the way it shoots.....I can live with it.


Mine does the same thing. Ive been trying a few different things. I switched the limbsaver string stop rubber for a bowjax & swapped the limbjax for limbsaver ultra's. Seemed to help quite a bit, but its still somewhat there. 

Still need to "break it in" & then ill check the specs and cam sync. You are correct about it being accurate though! Loving the accuracy!


----------



## BOONER2008

great thread,, been away for a while. i apologize if theses questions have been asked before. 1- what arrow you guys shooting for a 28" 60lb centroid. 2- i am getting a left tear with ce maxima hunter 250's. moved the rest left/right. it doesnt disapear. what you think?? 3- where online can i find tuning specs for the centroid?? i lost my manual. thank you very much


----------



## FullDrawMedic

BOONER2008 said:


> great thread,, been away for a while. i apologize if theses questions have been asked before. 1- what arrow you guys shooting for a 28" 60lb centroid. 2- i am getting a left tear with ce maxima hunter 250's. moved the rest left/right. it doesnt disapear. what you think?? 3- where online can i find tuning specs for the centroid?? i lost my manual. thank you very much



I shoot a 27.5 61# centroid. #1 Victory Vap 350s 28.5 carbon-carbon, 120gn glue ins, pin nocks, Kurly vanes #2 Not my area of expertise #3 I got a copy of the 2011 owners manual from the G5 website. Home this helps.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Close to buying a Prime....leaning towards the Shift, but will I regret not getting the Centroid with a longer ATA for accuracy? Also, saw a few reports on noise, what do yo guys who own either model think, will it be as quite at my GT500 was or will I be disappointed? Give me some other thoughts on the Shift vs the Centroid.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Close to buying a Prime....leaning towards the Shift, but will I regret not getting the Centroid with a longer ATA for accuracy? Also, saw a few reports on noise, what do yo guys who own either model think, will it be as quite at my GT500 was or will I be disappointed? Give me some other thoughts on the Shift vs the Centroid.


Ive never shot the GT500 but my Centroid destroyed 2 arrows within the first 6 shots sighting it in!


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Big Timber said:


> Pretty quiet around here! Everyone must be out shooting their Primes since the weather's getting a little nicer!


You guys are killing me! Just bought a Centroid off the classifieds and cant wait for it to get here. Back to back snowstorms might slow it up a little. Expected delivery is not until next Monday! Tick Tock Tick Tock...........


----------



## elkhntr98

Anybody put a HHA xl series's sight on their shift yet? I was wondering if the riser would block any of the 2" sight housing? Or should I go with the standard 1 5/8"?


----------



## retrieverfishin

Just got the pics from my dipper...Should have my centroid back together early next week! Excited is an understatement....

View attachment 1300628


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> Just got the pics from my dipper...Should have my centroid back together early next week! Excited is an understatement....
> 
> View attachment 1300628


That is going to look saweeeeet with the silver components!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Thanks! Just got my strings from 60x last night for it and they look great as well! Black w/ silver and black. Do need to order me some sideplates though. The stock black/blue isn't going to work...


----------



## mr_smith7410

retrieverfishin said:


> Thanks! Just got my strings from 60x last night for it and they look great as well! Black w/ silver and black. Do need to order me some sideplates though. The stock black/blue isn't going to work...


they have black and gray side plates now that are shipping with the black bows you could order from your dealer or im sure you could give Brian a call at G5 and Im sure he would be happy to help.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Thanks, those would be perfect!


----------



## qdmbucks

I'm about to pull the trigger on getting a Centroid and have a question for all of you current or past owners. Have anyof you bought this bow and shot worse with it then the bow it replaced? 

Thanks
matt


----------



## quickcat18

qdmbucks said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on getting a Centroid and have a question for all of you current or past owners. Have anyof you bought this bow and shot worse with it then the bow it replaced?
> 
> Thanks
> matt


nope i am shooting this bow far better than the one it replaced


----------



## burda1021

qdmbucks said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on getting a Centroid and have a question for all of you current or past owners. Have anyof you bought this bow and shot worse with it then the bow it replaced?
> 
> Thanks
> matt


no i shot a z7x and my shift improved my groups.
i shoot a sr71 and the centroid improved the groups as well.


----------



## qdmbucks

quickcat18 said:


> nope i am shooting this bow far better than the one it replaced





burda1021 said:


> no i shot a z7x and my shift improved my groups.
> i shoot a sr71 and the centroid improved the groups as well.


Great to hear. Thanks and keep the reviews coming. 

Matt


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I have an 11 shift shot through a chrono today 70lb 28.5 draw arrow weight 378.5 gr shot 302-303. I also shoot a 2010 PSE Target axe 7 I am using an octane tripwire on both. The backwall on the shift is awesome, as much as I like the PSE I think the Shift will be as accurate if not better, time will tell. I really like both the bows.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Will the Shift allow for as much accuracy as the Centroid.....I am so torn as to which one to get and can't afford both.....I will primarily use it for hunting but also want to be able to shoot 3D and spots with it.....I am leaning towards the Shift but don't want to regret not getting the longer axle to axle...help me decide.


----------



## brd556

My Centroid shoots and groups better than everything I have ever owned including.....

2008 Hoyt Kobalt
2009 Hoyt Alpha Max
2011 Hoyt Carbon Element
2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo (SOLD IT TODAY)

I am sold on the Prime and I am sticking with it.


----------



## DDS

Centroid, 55# 29DL 344gr Carbon Express CXL Pro 250 282 fps. Arrows shoot really well. They are large enough in diameter to get you a few extra points in 3d.


----------



## DDS

Big Timber said:


> Mine does the same thing. Ive been trying a few different things. I switched the limbsaver string stop rubber for a bowjax & swapped the limbjax for limbsaver ultra's. Seemed to help quite a bit, but its still somewhat there.
> 
> Still need to "break it in" & then ill check the specs and cam sync. You are correct about it being accurate though! Loving the accuracy!


I think it may be your QAD HDX, I have one also. I have a buddy with one on a hoyt carbon element, makes the same sound. IMO


----------



## choovhntr

drop to a 28.5. shot 29 with everything else but for some odd reason 28.5 is money with my new shift. absolutely love it by the way.


----------



## choovhntr

went back and forth with the same decision for two months. (i swear the shop guys hate me). couldnt get over how the centroid held but how the shift felt better on the shot. ended up woth the shift because im a hunter mostly and see myself in the field with it more. I do however shoot long distances at my archery range and cant; help but think that centroid held soo steady. So in conclusion ive come to think that the shift is the winner for overall feel at the shot. however forgiveness and a steady hold the centroid is awesome. I have been toying around with buying a 60# centroid as well. Im actually really hoping prime will come out with something a little longer ATA with the same cam system and put competitors to shame by proveing how well the cam/cable system really works. BTW I have to add that I did shoot a new insanity right after the ATA and (I hate to say it) but first impression was a pretty smooth draw for a bow that shoots that fast. It was a little inconsistant for me( while the primes feel stiff, the are a straight pull and to me it actually makes the bow feel more solid and rigid). The Insanity built up differently, had a small hump, and a softer backwall. Also IMHO, the bow was a little jumpier(yes and it does shoot faster), had a bit more bare bow vibration than the shift not the centroid (yes it does hold a little more energy),and just dont feel as good to me. All in all it was a real nice bow. The second (well third if yo include the centroid) best feeling to me overall this year between the ones ive shot. It just didn't give me the...I can shoot the hell out of this thing, that the prime bows did, and it only took two shots to realize it. To me that meant something and I put a deposite on a Prime right then. DON'T REGRET IT FOR A SECOND. Get what feels best to yo but to those who haven't tried one yet, dont rule out the Prime line before you make a decision....And no I do not work for them 

(


----------



## Big Timber

DDS said:


> I think it may be your QAD HDX, I have one also. I have a buddy with one on a hoyt carbon element, makes the same sound. IMO


I have actually thought about that. It seems a bit louder than the regular QAD HD i had on a previous bow. Not sure why that is.


----------



## widowmakr

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Will the Shift allow for as much accuracy as the Centroid.....I am so torn as to which one to get and can't afford both.....I will primarily use it for hunting but also want to be able to shoot 3D and spots with it.....I am leaning towards the Shift but don't want to regret not getting the longer axle to axle...help me decide.


If you want it as your do all bow I would definitely go with the Centroid. There are no disadvantages to having the longer ATA if you are doing everything with it.


----------



## cjv

if anyone is still looking for a 2011 PRIME i was in a shop in wi yesterday that had some and they were on sale, pm and ill get you the shops name, owner told me customers want 2012's and he wants to move the 2011's asap.


----------



## Novice

I'd like to find a place in WI close that has a 2012 to test. Even the Scheels only has 2011s.


----------



## alaz

Drove a couple hrs today and tried a 60# 29" Prime Centroid. I tried it at 28.5" as well (which I am on my PSE Supra)...but the 29" fit better. 
The bow draws very smooth, slight build up into a nice valley with a limb stop wall. The bow aims great, feels and holds very nice. I tried quite a few bows this year (Hoyt VE, CE, AE, Bowtech CPXL, CPX)...and all great bows, but this had the combination of shootability, speed and comfort that I am looking for. 

If I had one "complaint" I would like to see 2 more inches on that ata (just for string angle) but that was not enough to stop me from ordering one.
I ordered a black Centroid (though I might change that to blue if that would speed up my delivery time).
Looking very forward to setting this up.

I will be building a set of .878 diameter target stabs for it (main rod and front),
CBE Target Elite, HHA scope
AAE Pro Drop
Just got to figure what arrows...
3d...was thinking of going with GT 22's


----------



## cjv

Novice said:


> I'd like to find a place in WI close that has a 2012 to test. Even the Scheels only has 2011s.


where are you in Wi i have seen 2012's in several shops in the last two weeks


----------



## mclaughlin87

Hey Guys, I just got a 2012 Centroid that I ordered sight unseen...no dealers near me. I love the bow, but the draw is stiffer than I expected. It seems to load up instantly and then pulls smooth...I think I'm used to a more gradual build-up. Anyways, I was wondering if you can adjust the draw stops or any other adjustments to change how the draw cycle feels. Like I said, this is brand new to me, so any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## quickcat18

mclaughlin87 said:


> Hey Guys, I just got a 2012 Centroid that I ordered sight unseen...no dealers near me. I love the bow, but the draw is stiffer than I expected. It seems to load up instantly and then pulls smooth...I think I'm used to a more gradual build-up. Anyways, I was wondering if you can adjust the draw stops or any other adjustments to change how the draw cycle feels. Like I said, this is brand new to me, so any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!


draw stop pegs can be moved which adjusts the let off and some have said it changed the valley some too. you can always give it a try and see what it does. once you shoot the bow for a little bit the draw feels very normal.


----------



## VanillaEps

How many of you guys moved from a z7x to a Centroid? How much better was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

VanillaEps said:


> How many of you guys moved from a z7x to a Centroid? How much better was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned a Z7x when I shot the Centroid.
The draw is a little stiffer, but I don't really care about stiffness of draw very much.
The backwall is light years better then the Z7x which was very spongy to me and which is why I got rid of it, also because of that big huge wood grip.
Grip on Centroid much better IMO, Centroid shot dead in hand to me, much better balanced to me as well, Z7x is so top heavy.
But I like shorter ATA so I ordered a Shift soon after I shot the Centroid. Beautiful bow!


----------



## eltaco

Anyone have a spare set of 29.5" Centroid cams lying around?


----------



## alaz

cjv said:


> where are you in Wi i have seen 2012's in several shops in the last two weeks


I shot a 2012 and 2011 side by side.
I do not think I could tell the difference. The 2012 had the fluting down the center of the riser, some additional cut-outs...most notably by the limb pockets. But the draw cycle and overall feel was very similar.
If you try a 2011...it will be a very clear indicator on the 2012.


----------



## VanillaEps

Which seem to be the prevalent stabs that people are putting on their Centroids?


----------



## dangerussm

I have my centroid all set up finally. Thanks QuickCat for your help! Because the centroid is so long, I am unable to use my regular case, had to switch to an old one, and now I have to upgrade my quiver also to one that will fit in the new case. (It's longer, but not as deep). I picked up a magloc riser quiver thinking it would easily mount to my riser, but it didn't come with any riser mount accessories. Just the standard - 2 bolts - mount it to your sight type. Does anyone have any idea how to mount it to that triangle hole without buying the $35 riser extension?


----------



## dangerussm

eltaco said:


> Anyone have a spare set of 29.5" Centroid cams lying around?


I'm looking for some also - I have a set of 29's i'd be willing to part with.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I have the PC#4 on mine. If I remember right it felt just a touch long so I will let you guys know. May be interested in the #5 trade.


----------



## Lost Horn

VanillaEps said:


> Which seem to be the prevalent stabs that people are putting on their Centroids?


I'm running a 10 1/4" B-stinger with a 8oz weight on a AEP quick disconnect.


----------



## Lost Horn

dangerussm said:


> I have my centroid all set up finally. Thanks QuickCat for your help! Because the centroid is so long, I am unable to use my regular case, had to switch to an old one, and now I have to upgrade my quiver also to one that will fit in the new case. (It's longer, but not as deep). I picked up a magloc riser quiver thinking it would easily mount to my riser, but it didn't come with any riser mount accessories. Just the standard - 2 bolts - mount it to your sight type. Does anyone have any idea how to mount it to that triangle hole without buying the $35 riser extension?


If I'm not mistaken the treelimb mount should work as well. I think I bought mine for about $20. But that was last year.


----------



## north slope

I put limbsavers on a got rid of the bowjaks. BIG difference, I always did this with my Elites. Try it, you will see the difference.


----------



## Hoppy

NorthSlope will we feel and hear a difference or just see. I can see the difference no problem. JK. LOL!


----------



## north slope

ok HEAR the difference......


----------



## dustybigbass

just got mine wow right out of box 1st arrow bullet hole threw paper 60# 29 inch 303 awesome bow!


----------



## dustybigbass

Wondering when to get grips for shift?


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Vapor Trail Limbdriver Pro V or Trophy Taker Smack Down Pro????


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Smackdown! ;-)


----------



## mongopino915

Same here. I did noticed that slight plastic thump sound when shooting the shift at the shop with the Jax. Just picked up a set of Limbsaver Quad but still waiting for the Shift. Can't wait.


----------



## VanillaEps

Picked up a Centroid today. 60 DW with a 28 DL. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProngHunter

Ok, so I am tired of reading the 24 pages of this thread. I shot a Shift yesterday (WOW!!!!!!), but I noticed that the cams rub on the string on the top and bottom cam throughout the entire draw and release. Is this normal? I would assume that overtime, the strings would have wear spots or weak spots. Any thoughts? I would like to make this my second bow for the year, just concerned about the rubbing. Thanks


----------



## eltaco

Does anyone know how to pull the blue grommets (not sure on the correct terminology) out of the Ti-Glide?

Also curious if it's generally a bad idea to pull the Ti-Glide apart...


----------



## missourihunter1

Hey guys, what hard case are you using for the centroid? The long riser makes mine not fit in the case I have


----------



## anon

eltaco said:


> Does anyone know how to pull the blue grommets (not sure on the correct terminology) out of the Ti-Glide?
> 
> Also curious if it's generally a bad idea to pull the Ti-Glide apart...


Theyre glued in.

Why are you trying to take it apart?


----------



## VanillaEps

VanillaEps said:


> Picked up a Centroid today. 60 DW with a 28 DL. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shot like a champ today. Consistently and with tight groups. Loving it. Also purchased a case. SKB 4117. Fits perfectly.


----------



## ProngHunter

ProngHunter said:


> Ok, so I am tired of reading the 24 pages of this thread. I shot a Shift yesterday (WOW!!!!!!), but I noticed that the cams rub on the string on the top and bottom cam throughout the entire draw and release. Is this normal? I would assume that overtime, the strings would have wear spots or weak spots. Any thoughts? I would like to make this my second bow for the year, just concerned about the rubbing. Thanks


Anyone? Im really curious on this. I would like to purchase this bow, but not sure if it is normal. Thanks


----------



## elkhntr98

Mine does not have that problem if your shop has another or I'd check that one as well...


----------



## ka30270

None of the ones I have shot have had the rubbing problem. Something is not right with that one.


----------



## Peanutbuttah

ProngHunter said:


> Anyone? Im really curious on this. I would like to purchase this bow, but not sure if it is normal. Thanks


None of the Shifts in our shop currently, or any that I have set up have had a problem with the strings rubbing. The first thing that I would look at is the specs of the bow; does it fall within the proper brace height and AtA. Next I would check whether or not I was torquing the bow at all while I was drawing it. If that is a no, then I would check to be sure that the Ti-glide is in the proper position to move exactly horizontal during the draw cycle, if yes then I would move on to the cams. I would check on a Hooter shooter or draw-board at several intervals throughout the draw cycle to see if there was an increase or decrease in the rubbing as it is pulled back, and while I have it on the board I would check to see if the cams are in synch and if the draw stops are at the same position so that the top and bottom cams hit at the same time. This is where I would start.

If your question is more of "have I seen it much, or is it a known or common problem?" then my answer is no but it can be handled by a tech following a logical check list. Good luck to you


----------



## VanillaEps

Did someone say that they replaced those rubber things on the limbs with something else? Sorry, I forget the name of those things. Limb jacks???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhntr98

Yes a lot of guys have been changing ther bow jax out for
Limbsavers...heard good stuff bout it...might be tryin it this week


----------



## alaz

ProngHunter said:


> Ok, so I am tired of reading the 24 pages of this thread. I shot a Shift yesterday (WOW!!!!!!), but I noticed that the cams rub on the string on the top and bottom cam throughout the entire draw and release. Is this normal? I would assume that overtime, the strings would have wear spots or weak spots. Any thoughts? I would like to make this my second bow for the year, just concerned about the rubbing. Thanks


I shot a Centroid this week. The dealer had to change out the cams for me to get to my draw length. I was ready to take it home...when the bottom cam had the cable rub against it the last 2" of the draw cycle. We put it in a hooter shooter...went through it and couldn't figure it out. I ordered a new black in my DL and we spoke with G5 about it. This had been an early issue, but has been completely resolved and it should not happen (according to G5). They cycle all the bows through 100 times before shipping (for string stretch purposes) but it also sounded like they do check for that. I shot the demo bow (Centroid) and no issue...and we looked at another, again no issue. The cables are close, but that is just the design, but they should not touch.
Hope this helps.

*Just to clarify among owners, has anyone had the cables rub the string track during the draw cycle??*
I was thinking that the cables needed a couple of twists to get everything in spec and that might have done the trick.


----------



## alaz

FullDrawMedic said:


> Smackdown! ;-)


Just curious as I have been debating between the smackdown and the pro v...any reason why your preference?


----------



## FullDrawMedic

alaz said:


> Just curious as I have been debating between the smackdown and the pro v...any reason why your preference?


None really. It's all I have ever used.


----------



## Big Timber

Anyone need a blue QAD HDX? :wink:

Im thinking about trying a different rest. Just have to decide on what.....


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> I shot a Centroid this week. The dealer had to change out the cams for me to get to my draw length. I was ready to take it home...when the bottom cam had the cable rub against it the last 2" of the draw cycle. We put it in a hooter shooter...went through it and couldn't figure it out. I ordered a new black in my DL and we spoke with G5 about it. This had been an early issue, but has been completely resolved and it should not happen (according to G5). They cycle all the bows through 100 times before shipping (for string stretch purposes) but it also sounded like they do check for that. I shot the demo bow (Centroid) and no issue...and we looked at another, again no issue. The cables are close, but that is just the design, but they should not touch.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> *Just to clarify among owners, has anyone had the cables rub the string track during the draw cycle??*
> I was thinking that the cables needed a couple of twists to get everything in spec and that might have done the trick.


Both of my 2012 Centroids have the cable rub on the lower cam in the last 2" of the draw cycle, or if not VERY VERY VERY close. I can push a piece of paper between them, but I can feel the paper being pinched by the cable, too. 

FWIW: My cams are sync'd, ATA is 34 3/16", Ti-Glides are horizontal, one is 29" and one is 29.5". I'm open to suggestions as to how to fix it... seems like I've touched every base.

I'm not sure how big of an issue this is, if it is an issue at all. My groups are fantastic and there is no wear on the cable.


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> Both of my 2012 Centroids have the cable rub on the lower cam in the last 2" of the draw cycle, or if not VERY VERY VERY close. I can push a piece of paper between them, but I can feel the paper being pinched by the cable, too.
> 
> FWIW: My cams are sync'd, ATA is 34 3/16", Ti-Glides are horizontal, one is 29" and one is 29.5". I'm open to suggestions as to how to fix it... seems like I've touched every base.
> 
> I'm not sure how big of an issue this is, if it is an issue at all. My groups are fantastic and there is no wear on the cable.


The dealer swapping cams out seemed to impact this for whatever reason. At 28.5" no rubbing....at 29" with the first set of cams (from 2011, no a/b designation on the cam), and last 2" of the draw and quite noticable...I felt it (the bow also dropped 2# with the switch...that is what made me think he lost a twist or 2 in the cables). Then put on 2012 cams and barely a touch in the last 1/2" of the DL. We looked at this in the hooter shooter as well. 
As I said the demo bow (with 2011 cams) did not have this. The cables come very very close to the edge of the string track throughout (and that is clearly just the design). I read you thoughts on the tolerances of the ti-glide impacting the touch...and I think that is the issue...but I am also thinking twist up the cables a little and see how that works out. 
I do agree that the amount of touch with the final effort was so minimal that I cannot see how it would impact the serving at all. My PSE has serving wear on the side of the cable that moves along the cam.

I did not shoot a shift, but I am thinking it might be more noticable with the cable angle on the shorter ata bow.


----------



## ProngHunter

Well, I went and shot the Shift again today. That thing is so crazy nice!! Anyway, we put a glob of string wax on the string (top and bottom) and through out the "entire" draw cycle, they rubbed on both cams. Also, this bow felt much heavier than 3.7lbs. Wonder if this is an older bow?

I will have to make a Shift part of my lineup. FOR ME, I can't believe this bow had less hand shock than my Hoyt CE RKT. I was so impressed, and I really didn't want to admit that.


----------



## alaz

ProngHunter said:


> Well, I went and shot the Shift again today. That thing is so crazy nice!! Anyway, we put a glob of string wax on the string (top and bottom) and through out the "entire" draw cycle, they rubbed on both cams. Also, this bow felt much heavier than 3.7lbs. Wonder if this is an older bow?
> 
> I will have to make a Shift part of my lineup. FOR ME, I can't believe this bow had less hand shock than my Hoyt CE RKT. I was so impressed, and I really didn't want to admit that.


The easiest way to tell if it is a 2012 or 2011 is to look at the riser from shooter side. If it has the middle of the riser milled out (fluting) then it is 2012. Also by the pockets, on the riser, the 2012 has more machining, more holes.
Lastly, I think the 2011 have the word PRIME facing the shooter on the thin part of the riser (that name plate) whereas the 2012 have the previous mentioned fluting.
As for weight...the bows are definately heavier (by about 2/10 of a pound from what I've read) than G5 states from what I've read.


----------



## Peanutbuttah

Swapping out cams and changing the modules on bows can make for a string and cable learning curve, a resettling so to speak. The cables and strings have some memory, though pliable, and this could result in a rub for a period of time until they "learn" their new track and become more efficient with the new position. Often there is also torque induced by the shooter, the choice or change in anchor point and bow hand grip, and the DL can play a role. I am going to assume that this is not the case and that your form is both comfortable and repeatable. Another possibility is the 2 shims on the cam, they have been cycled both by the factory and by us and they also have worn into their positions. If I am not mistaken the 2 shims on the Shift and Centroid are 0.045 and putting a fresh set of shims in when changing cams or or any other signifigant style change by the shooter can improve the results, an alternate to this is switching the shim contact side with the cam (flipping them around) or switching sides.

If there is a tiny bit of rub at the very end of the draw cycle this can indicate a couple of things, a DL is too long or too short is one possibility resulting in the release elbow not being in line with the string at anchor. But like I said I will assume that this is not the case. If it is only a half inch and there is no wear and groups are good I say roll with it. The serving could be a culprit and it could be served over slightly twisted end of the string or cable, doubled over itself or have some other sort of inconsistency. In the end it is all a judgement call, but I enjoy these discussions as it can get my mind working.


----------



## eltaco

Peanutbuttah said:


> Swapping out cams and changing the modules on bows can make for a string and cable learning curve, a resettling so to speak. The cables and strings have some memory, though pliable, and this could result in a rub for a period of time until they "learn" their new track and become more efficient with the new position. Often there is also torque induced by the shooter, the choice or change in anchor point and bow hand grip, and the DL can play a role. I am going to assume that this is not the case and that your form is both comfortable and repeatable. Another possibility is the 2 shims on the cam, they have been cycled both by the factory and by us and they also have worn into their positions. If I am not mistaken the 2 shims on the Shift and Centroid are 0.045 and putting a fresh set of shims in when changing cams or or any other signifigant style change by the shooter can improve the results, an alternate to this is switching the shim contact side with the cam (flipping them around) or switching sides.
> 
> If there is a tiny bit of rub at the very end of the draw cycle this can indicate a couple of things, a DL is too long or too short is one possibility resulting in the release elbow not being in line with the string at anchor. But like I said I will assume that this is not the case. If it is only a half inch and there is no wear and groups are good I say roll with it. The serving could be a culprit and it could be served over slightly twisted end of the string or cable, doubled over itself or have some other sort of inconsistency. In the end it is all a judgement call, but I enjoy these discussions as it can get my mind working.


Thank you... This is VERY good food for thought. I think you've put a lot of thought into this and it all makes sense.

I have one Centroid completely stripped apart right now, and when I put it back together I will check the shims and might even flip limbs to see if either shows an improvement. I did check torque just to be sure, but honestly, I purposely tried to torque the bow left-to-right and that cable didn't move off of the cam at full draw, so I think the effect of human-induced torque isn't the culprit here. IMO, it would come down to cam lean (to an extent that I can't even physically see on these cams) or the Ti-Glide not moving over as far on my bows as another Ti-Glide. As long as shims are correct, same on both sides and no play on the axle, that cable track should be dead center, so shimming shouldn't be the issue, I think. 

I personally think that the Ti-Glide is the cause, and lower draw weights could yield less deflection since the cables in turn would have less side-force on them. I am shooting both bows at 60#... I'm curious if you've tested 60# shop bows as well?


----------



## alaz

I also am wondering if it is the Ti-glide and tolerances within that. The shop demo bow (taken down from 70 to 60) had no contact. That bow was 29". The bow I tried at 28.5" was fine, but with 29" cams the issue arose. Changing to a different set of 29" cams (2012 ones) definately helped. I know as a shooter I can induce torque, but these results were also noted when the bow was in a hooter shooter. Not sure if this info. helps at all.
I was also wondering about limb deflection as the top cam did not have do this, just the bottom. Which made me also wonder if adding a couple of twists (as I mentioned the bow dropped a couple of pounds during the switch of cams) to one of the cables would make a difference.

I will also say...the final change of cams had reduced the amount of rub. At that point it was almost non-existent.


----------



## 300club

hey.. i have a centroid with pretty bad cam rub and bad cam lean at full draw.. what to do.. ???


----------



## Peanutbuttah

eltaco said:


> Thank you... This is VERY good food for thought. I think you've put a lot of thought into this and it all makes sense.
> 
> I have one Centroid completely stripped apart right now, and when I put it back together I will check the shims and might even flip limbs to see if either shows an improvement. I did check torque just to be sure, but honestly, I purposely tried to torque the bow left-to-right and that cable didn't move off of the cam at full draw, so I think the effect of human-induced torque isn't the culprit here. IMO, it would come down to cam lean (to an extent that I can't even physically see on these cams) or the Ti-Glide not moving over as far on my bows as another Ti-Glide. As long as shims are correct, same on both sides and no play on the axle, that cable track should be dead center, so shimming shouldn't be the issue, I think.
> 
> I personally think that the Ti-Glide is the cause, and lower draw weights could yield less deflection since the cables in turn would have less side-force on them. I am shooting both bows at 60#... I'm curious if you've tested 60# shop bows as well?


Eltaco, I have always enjoyed your posts, thank you for the kind words. I would also lean toward the deflection of the Ti-glide based on your information, The majority of Shifts I have worked on have been 70lbs, the Centroids have been quite a mix, Currently there are 2 60lb bows in the shop, one is the owners and one is about to be shipped out. I will check on Tuesday, my next work day. I will place his in the hooter shooter and break out the protractor on the cams. The deflection could remain the same due to the distance traveled by the cable around the cam but yes there would be less tension placed on cable, the question would then become: Is that decrease in tension enough to cause a different deflection from his 60lber to my 70lber? I will check Tuesday and see but here is the dilema; I will only be able to accurately measure the angle of the cam, which in turn would be a symptom of a decrease in deflection, and would only be able to say that there is X change in angle from rest to draw. Because different bows are different I could not accurately say that the change in angle (if there is any) was due solely to the Ti-glide deflection. If however I tie a plumb bob on the ti-glide and measure the actual distance it moves I may get a better answer.

I would need to get both bows on the hooter, use a plumb bob, mark the shadow on the ground, draw the bow, then mark the new shadow position and get the difference. The other guys are going to think I am a looney toon, but if you like I will do it and post the results here. But even then there may be enough differences bow to bow for that to be only an anecdotal result.


----------



## eltaco

Peanutbuttah said:


> Eltaco, I have always enjoyed your posts, thank you for the kind words. I would also lean toward the deflection of the Ti-glide based on your information, The majority of Shifts I have worked on have been 70lbs, the Centroids have been quite a mix, Currently there are 2 60lb bows in the shop, one is the owners and one is about to be shipped out. I will check on Tuesday, my next work day. I will place his in the hooter shooter and break out the protractor on the cams. The deflection could remain the same due to the distance traveled by the cable around the cam but yes there would be less tension placed on cable, the question would then become: Is that decrease in tension enough to cause a different deflection from his 60lber to my 70lber? I will check Tuesday and see but here is the dilema; I will only be able to accurately measure the angle of the cam, which in turn would be a symptom of a decrease in deflection, and would only be able to say that there is X change in angle from rest to draw. Because different bows are different I could not accurately say that the change in angle (if there is any) was due solely to the Ti-glide deflection. If however I tie a plumb bob on the ti-glide and measure the actual distance it moves I may get a better answer.
> 
> I would need to get both bows on the hooter, use a plumb bob, mark the shadow on the ground, draw the bow, then mark the new shadow position and get the difference. The other guys are going to think I am a looney toon, but if you like I will do it and post the results here. But even then there may be enough differences bow to bow for that to be only an anecdotal result.


You must have read my good posts... I have a few golden nuggets once in a while, LOL!

I think you have quite the testing method setup, I'd be curious to hear your results. One thing that may be easier is to measure the distance between the arrow shaft and cable at brace and again at full draw and subtract the difference. This should accomplish the same thing, but may be easier than letting a plumbob settle each time. That said, I think the difference in deflection should be minimal, however, I would note that any difference in diameter between one Ti-Glide and the next would cause different deflections, all else equal. I am assuming that the Ti-Glide is a simple Ti rod underneath the rubber cover, so the deflection would be based on the diameter of that Ti-Glide. 

Now that I'm thinking about it, the Ti-Glide attaches to the riser via set-screw. That Ti-Glide has a flat spot for the set-screw to bite onto, but there is some room for moving that Ti-Glide in and out slightly... that could cause different deflections, too. Hmm... I might play with this. I am a bit scared about scarring that part up too much, though. 

I'll have to think about this a bit further. As a mechanical engineer, I tend to over-think these things... so I've purposely left well enough alone until it was brought up!  Here again, it may be that the Ti-Glide is not at fault for this "issue", but I won't have my limbs back from coating for a while so I won't be able to swap limbs/shims until I receive them. I don't want to tear my Target rig down right now, as it's my only functional bow, currently.


----------



## eltaco

300club said:


> hey.. i have a centroid with pretty bad cam rub and bad cam lean at full draw.. what to do.. ???


You may want to take that one in to a dealer. I've never seen a Centroid with noteable cam lean at full draw...


----------



## Peanutbuttah

Yep, could be limbs or the shims as well, flipping them could be the ticket. And yeah the length of the Ti-glide would have an effect, a little movement there could solve it as well. I like the arrow and cable measurement idea. I will check it out, I might learn something I didn't think of.


----------



## alaz

Looking forward to hearing all the results. Great to hear all the thoughts.

I know the bowtech flex guard (at least according my dealer) can be adjusted (out a little...never too tight down) to get less clearance for thinner shaft arrows. Eltaco, from what your saying, this is some adjustment on the Ti-Glide, maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> Looking forward to hearing all the results. Great to hear all the thoughts.
> 
> I know the bowtech flex guard (at least according my dealer) can be adjusted (out a little...never too tight down) to get less clearance for thinner shaft arrows. Eltaco, from what your saying, this is some adjustment on the Ti-Glide, maybe I misunderstood?



There is some adjustment towards and away from the riser, but I tried it last night and the change was negligible. I did stuff a thin piece of rubber inside the riser hole while I had it apart, though.


----------



## north slope

I got out and shot a bit today. I set up my 2011 prime Shift with some 340's acc pro hunters cut really short. I eyeballed the set up and it was shooting bullet holes in minutes. So today I decide to shoot a slick trick mag through and see what I got. I have not been shooting much this winter so I am a little rusty. These groups were at thirty yards. Left target is the broadhead. The right target holds the two field tips. Not to shabby, the orange dots are quarters not fifty cents. I am still waiting for a new stabilizer to get here and hope to tighten up those groups. I must say I am starting to dig this bow. Shooting 72# @27.5 and I am getting 285 fps with a 402 grain arrow.


----------



## brd556

I was out shooting my Centroid yesterday. I shot a few groups at 40 to warm up
a little before going back to the 80 yard mark. I swear this bow gets more accurate 
all the time. Here are 2 of my groups at 80 yards. The lower left is 3" and the upper 
right is a 5" group. These are 1-2" smaller than my averages have been, but the 
groups keep getting smaller. This bow is a keeper.


----------



## g2imagery

Any one know what a set of cams for a Shift run? Anyone HAVE 26" cams for a shift wanting to sell?


----------



## FullDrawMedic

hoytshooter16 said:


> Any one know what a set of cams for a Shift run? Anyone HAVE 26" cams for a shift wanting to sell?


Cams should cost you $88 bucks at a dealer.


----------



## g2imagery

Will G5 sell them directly? No dealers close to me. Any trustworthy you can recommend or any on here? Thanks.


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Cams should cost you $88 bucks at a dealer.


Let me know where you found that price, because I'll call to order some up. They want $125 here...


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I think you have to get them from a dealer. I just looked on the website and found a dealer somewhat close to me. Some will trade them out for you.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> I was out shooting my Centroid yesterday. I shot a few groups at 40 to warm up
> a little before going back to the 80 yard mark. I swear this bow gets more accurate
> all the time. Here are 2 of my groups at 80 yards. The lower left is 3" and the upper
> right is a 5" group. These are 1-2" smaller than my averages have been, but the
> groups keep getting smaller. This bow is a keeper.


Nice shooting! What the heck were you aiming at? There's no way in this world I would have seen those red hearts against that white target at 80yds!


----------



## g2imagery

FullDrawMedic said:


> I think you have to get them from a dealer. I just looked on the website and found a dealer somewhat close to me. Some will trade them out for you.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Nice shooting! What the heck were you aiming at? There's no way in this world I would have seen those red hearts against that white target at 80yds!


At 80 yards all I can see are 4 red "blurry" outlines. The vitals are 2/3 actual size
so I feel pretty good when I get in the vitals at 80 yards. Those arrows that just
miss the vitals at 80 should be good kill shots on actual size.


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Finally got my Centroid in the mail today. Took a good looking at it and looks sweet. One question that I do have is there supposed to be any cam lean at all? I laid a bare shaft down the edge of the top cam and I am off about 5/8" at the d loop. Is this normal? Also anyone know where to get 30" cam's? This bow has 29" and is a tad short for me. I will get pictures up later tonight hopefully.


----------



## retrieverfishin

After a wait that felt a lot longer than 2 weeks I have my Centroid back from the dipper and it looks great! Putting it together tonight and am going to post pics up in the morning!


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> After a wait that felt a lot longer than 2 weeks I have my Centroid back from the dipper and it looks great! Putting it together tonight and am going to post pics up in the morning!


We'll expect pics tonight! 

Let me know if you decide to go with 29" cams!


----------



## eltaco

It's a little dark... but here's a teaser pic!!!!


----------



## naturalsteel

They are $125 here in Pa. too!


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> It's a little dark... but here's a teaser pic!!!!


The bow looks great. Looking forward to seeing that together.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I will post some pics later tonight. It was so nice last night that I spent a lot of time outside and didn't get the bow back together until late last night. Did run a couple of shots through her, and all I have to say is wow. This bow is going nowhere! Shoots amazing and looks even better!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Here she is! Harvest moon centroid. Custom set of 60x strings, limb driver pro, sword twilight hunter sight, bernies stablizer...


----------



## redneck_pf

Looking good man. Glad your liking it.


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> Here she is! Harvest moon centroid. Custom set of 60x strings, limb driver pro, sword twilight hunter sight, bernies stablizer...


Looks great, man! And dang if you didn't beat me to the first custom 2012 Centroid!

Not sure if you want them or not, but Onestringer printed me sone custom limb decals. 

I picked up my risers today. Hoping to get the rest of the bow back soon and get it back up and running!


----------



## alaz

I love the Harvest Moon. Looks awesome!


----------



## eltaco

Anyone seen QuickCat lately? I haven't seen him post on a Prime thread in a few days now... hope all is alright!


----------



## quickcat18

i am still around


----------



## Bear215

*Finally got it!!!*

Centroid 60lb (maxed out at 63), 28.5", sword trident, G5 expert 2, 11.5 octane. Getting it dialed in!!!


----------



## 300club

Peanutbuttah said:


> Yep, could be limbs or the shims as well, flipping them could be the ticket. And yeah the length of the Ti-glide would have an effect, a little movement there could solve it as well. I like the arrow and cable measurement idea. I will check it out, I might learn something I didn't think of.


went in today and looked at another prime.. checked out if it had any lean like mine.. and nope. mine is even more noticeable after checking out another one.. is there a way to tell if the shims are the right way ?


----------



## eltaco

300club said:


> went in today and looked at another prime.. checked out if it had any lean like mine.. and nope. mine is even more noticeable after checking out another one.. is there a way to tell if the shims are the right way ?


Shims should be the same thickness on both sides of the cam, placing the cable track dead center on the limb.

Are you seeing cam lean at brace and full draw? Can you describe what you're seeing a little better?


----------



## Wil

Just put a deposit on and ordered my new Centroid in all black today! I am really excited! I have been planning on ordering a new Centroid for a few months now.


----------



## 300club

I can really only notice it at full draw... its leaning so bad at full draw ... it looks like its gonna derail..


----------



## gator2thdoc

Just checked my 2012 shift...my cable rubs on the bottom cam ....about the last 1/3 of the draw cycle. The dealer switched the draw length from 29 to 28 for me at the time of the sale so I don't know if this was a factor or not. It's frustrating.....wanted this one to be perfect.


----------



## Wil

Just put a deposit on and ordered my new Centroid in all black today! I am really excited! I have been planning on ordering a new Centroid for a few months now.


----------



## eltaco

300club said:


> I can really only notice it at full draw... its leaning so bad at full draw ... it looks like its gonna derail..


Can you take a pic of your Ti-Glide, even at brace? Any chance its rotated 180-degrees?


----------



## elkhntr98

If anyone is interested in a 2012 shift let me know only shot maybe 20 times comes with d loop and g5 peep it's up in classifieds just figured I'd check here as well


----------



## VanillaEps

Wil said:


> Just put a deposit on and ordered my new Centroid in all black today! I am really excited! I have been planning on ordering a new Centroid for a few months now.


Congrats. Post a pic when it comes in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 300club

eltaco said:


> Can you take a pic of your Ti-Glide, even at brace? Any chance its rotated 180-degrees?


tie glide is correct..


----------



## eltaco

300club said:


> tie glide is correct..


Do you have a press?


----------



## bowshopmen

300club said:


> hey.. i have a centroid with pretty bad cam rub and bad cam lean at full draw.. what to do.. ???


Call G5 about it. 866-456-8836 They are very helpful. you may have a riser that is causing the problem. there were a few bows that I have heard about with this issue. best of luck with it!!!!


----------



## Bear215

*Prime Time*

Mine and one of friends Centroids


----------



## retrieverfishin

Very curious to see this cam lean. I am not sure how it would be possible without something being assembled wrong. The cam fits tight in the pocket with a shim on both sides. No way for it to lean? Pics needed!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Btw, shot my best ever score in my 3d league tonight after only shooting the centroid for 2 days. Not even 100 shots on her yet. This bow is almost not even fair! 15pts higher than my highest score on the year....and I haven't even shot it through paper yet!


----------



## Wil

VanillaEps said:


> Congrats. Post a pic when it comes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



you can bet i will... I am already pretty sure of all the accessories i am going to be putting on it too


----------



## VanillaEps

retrieverfishin said:


> Btw, shot my best ever score in my 3d league tonight after only shooting the centroid for 2 days. Not even 100 shots on her yet. This bow is almost not even fair! 15pts higher than my highest score on the year....and I haven't even shot it through paper yet!


I know what you mean. I'm shooting a lot better with this bow than my original bow. Solid bow. Accurate. Smooth. Can't ask for more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FullDrawMedic

If anyone has a set of #8 or #9 cams for sale let me know!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

FullDrawMedic said:


> If anyone has a set of #8 or #9 cams for sale let me know!


 I mistyped that. Im looking for #6 or #5 cams. Guess sleep depravation is getting to me. Thanks for the lookout Eltaco.


----------



## Peanutbuttah

300club said:


> went in today and looked at another prime.. checked out if it had any lean like mine.. and nope. mine is even more noticeable after checking out another one.. is there a way to tell if the shims are the right way ?


Eltaco is 100% on this the shims are the same thickness on both sides, and it being a new bow it is surprising to hear of notable lean. Can you provide pics of the bow at rest and at full draw focusing on the cam in question, including also bow hand grip and a full body full draw position? If you have a mind to call G5 ask for Brian he will get you straightened out as much as possible over the phone. Prime's quality control is among the best in the business it surprises me that this could have gotten through the cycle assurance. Have you checked to make sure the cam set screws are tight? This probably not the cause but it never hurts to dot the i's and cross the t's. I am wondering if something happened in shipping. 

Work has been pretty busy and until tonight I haven't had much time to check on AT so I apologize for not seeing this post reference to my quote earlier. Feel free to PM me and we can talk further.


----------



## Peanutbuttah

FullDrawMedic said:


> I mistyped that. Im looking for #6 or #5 cams. Guess sleep depravation is getting to me. Thanks for the lookout Eltaco.


PM me and I may be able to arrange some PC#5s for you.

And as far as my earlier post about checking the Ti-glide I have the results but since I just got off work I will need until tomorrow to properly set it up for everyone's consumption. Nothing earth shattering and it may only intrest a few of you but I'll have it up soon.


----------



## retrieverfishin

VanillaEps said:


> I know what you mean. I'm shooting a lot better with this bow than my original bow. Solid bow. Accurate. Smooth. Can't ask for more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Speaking of smooth, I usually shoot with a bow cranked all the way down on the limb bolts. Thought the draw was a little harsher than I liked for shooting 3d so I backed each bolt out 1/2 turn. It made an amazing difference to the draw cycle. Smooth as butter now. I would say that it draws at least as smooth if not smoother than my Z did....


----------



## naturalsteel

Anyone know how long it take's to get cam's shipped to a dealer? I've been waiting 2 week's and they still have not arrived at the dealer!


----------



## anon

naturalsteel said:


> Anyone know how long it take's to get cam's shipped to a dealer? I've been waiting 2 week's and they still have not arrived at the dealer!


Which cams did you order? I know that some take longer than normal.


----------



## naturalsteel

29" for a Centroid !


----------



## eltaco

naturalsteel said:


> 29" for a Centroid !


Wish I would have made my mind up sooner! I just ordered 29.5" cams yesterday and will be selling my 29s when they arrive!


----------



## mongopino915

elkhntr98 said:


> If anyone is interested in a 2012 shift let me know only shot maybe 20 times comes with d loop and g5 peep it's up in classifieds just figured I'd check here as well


Where were you three weeks ago when I was looking for the same bow. Now, a brand new one is already in the work. Good Luck.


----------



## mongopino915

Eltaco,

Just curious, my true draw length AMO is 29". Rumor has it these prime bows measure pretty close to true AMO draw length. 

Just ordered a Shift at 29" and hope it fits me perfect. Why the 29.5" cams?


----------



## eltaco

mongopino915 said:


> Eltaco,
> 
> Just curious, my true draw length AMO is 29". Rumor has it these prime bows measure pretty close to true AMO draw length.
> 
> Just ordered a Shift at 29" and hope it fits me perfect. Why the 29.5" cams?


I honestly haven't tweaked the harness on either of mine very much yet, I'm waiting on new strings for both and didn't want to waste the time on the factory sets.... haven't had a ton of spare time, either.

That said, my 29" Centroid is running 1/8" long with the stops all the way out. My 29.5" 'roid is 3/16" long with stops all the way out. I'd like to think that I can tweak this a little bit, but that's where they're sitting.

I've been swapping all of my bows to 29.5" DL, recently. Strange as it sounds, I've never had someone look at my form before and have been shooting 29" for a while. I feel that I'm leaning my head forward to my anchor, unless I scrunch my arm up to a point where I fatigue earlier. I bought 29.5" mods for an Elite I'd been shooting and the form simply felt way more natural for me. My shooting has been easily as good, so I don't feel that I've gone too long. Unfortunately, I already bought the 29" Centroid, so I am buying cams to swap. So, in short... I'm not swapping cams on my Centroid due to an issue with the bow, more for just a better fit to my anatomy. I think that I should have been 29.5" in the first place.


----------



## Shifty Prime




----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Sweet bow....now I want mine even more that is on order .....what rest are you using?


----------



## scottforestlk

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Sweet bow....now I want mine even more that is on order .....what rest are you using?


What color are you going with, I have one on order ,I'm the same way can't wait.


----------



## Shifty Prime

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Sweet bow....now I want mine even more that is on order .....what rest are you using?


If you are asking me it is a Limb Driver Pro V in black

Prime Shift ALL BLACK 60


----------



## 300club

So i took my centroid to the dealer today... after hours of switching everything over , and over, top cam to the bottom,, top limb to the bottom.. limb pockets , .. still no change,,, so we put my cams on a different riser.. and presto ! so must have had a bad riser.. seems to be shooting real good now..


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

I am going all black....how do you like the limb driver pro v? I am in a toss of between it and a trophy taker smackdown pro. I didn't know the pro v came in all black, I have only ever seen the red and black ones.


----------



## mongopino915

300club, 

Nice to see that you have identified the root cause for the cam leaning as I have yet to hear about any cam lean from these Primes. 

Rumors has it that these bow will make an average shooter, like myself, tighten up my grouping. Can't wait for my to dress up the Optifade forest Shift LR in all black accessories. 

Good luck and hope all works out for you.


----------



## mongopino915

eltaco said:


> I honestly haven't tweaked the harness on either of mine very much yet, I'm waiting on new strings for both and didn't want to waste the time on the factory sets.... haven't had a ton of spare time, either.
> 
> That said, my 29" Centroid is running 1/8" long with the stops all the way out. My 29.5" 'roid is 3/16" long with stops all the way out. I'd like to think that I can tweak this a little bit, but that's where they're sitting.
> 
> I've been swapping all of my bows to 29.5" DL, recently. Strange as it sounds, I've never had someone look at my form before and have been shooting 29" for a while. I feel that I'm leaning my head forward to my anchor, unless I scrunch my arm up to a point where I fatigue earlier. I bought 29.5" mods for an Elite I'd been shooting and the form simply felt way more natural for me. My shooting has been easily as good, so I don't feel that I've gone too long. Unfortunately, I already bought the 29" Centroid, so I am buying cams to swap. So, in short... I'm not swapping cams on my Centroid due to an issue with the bow, more for just a better fit to my anatomy. I think that I should have been 29.5" in the first place.


Thanks for the info. Like yourself, I am also from Colorado and elk calling/hunting is my passion. Looks like you have found the bow to replace all bows for now in the Prime. I may be looking for a Centroid in the near future as well. Shoot straight and Good Luck this fall in elk country.


----------



## Wil

i am ordering a Centroid in all black and I am planning on using a Fuse Acculaunch Fall Away rest with it....


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Wil said:


> i am ordering a Centroid in all black and I am planning on using a Fuse Acculaunch Fall Away rest with it....


Might want to think about the rest choice again. I was going to do the same but the accu launch has no vertical adjustment on it. The launcher will hit the shelf. I will take pics tonight to illustrate my point.


----------



## KSQ2

Two weeks and my new centroid should be in. 70/30 in optifade forest. My question is some opinions on rests. I was considering a limb driver or g5 expert pro. I've been told to use a drop away only on the upward cable. Is that true? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## MD Archer

I really need to take pics of mine. I really enjoy this bow. I had a Ripcord on it, but just bought a G5 Expert Pro. I was setting it up tonight and of course my bow press broke (well just a bolt on the press). I am going to serve it in tomorrow and shoot a night 3-D with it and a Sunday morning shoot. I just haven't had the time to really dial it in, but man do I love having one! It's really cool when you are the only one around with one, everyone just wants to look at it!


----------



## Wil

just out of curiosity, for any of you who had to order a black bow from G5, how long were you waiting for it?


----------



## tomkat04

Wil said:


> just out of curiosity, for any of you who had to order a black bow from G5, how long were you waiting for it?


Wife's shift was a week. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil

arrow-n-bucks said:


> Might want to think about the rest choice again. I was going to do the same but the accu launch has no vertical adjustment on it. The launcher will hit the shelf. I will take pics tonight to illustrate my point.


i would like to see that because if that is the case, I am going to have a little thinking to do. I will be really bummed out because I put a lot of thought into what rest would be somewhat like a target type rest but still have the benefits of a fall away and I kind of had my heart set on that rest. do you still get good fletching clearance? does the launcher hitting the shelf cause any problems other than just a little noise? This is going to be my 3D setup, I already have 2 bows set up for hunting...


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Here is the rest mounted to the bow. I bolted it on as perpendicular as possible as seen in the first pic. the second pic is the true evidence. Notice how far the launcher is from coming down to true bottom that would allow you maximum fletching clearance. Total travel is only about 1/2". I didnt feel comfortable with that. I am sure you could rotate the rest up a little to gain some back but still not enough for me. Maybe the newer Fuse Ultra Rest would be the ticket. Same as a QAD with vertical adjustability. I am going to try the Expert II myself. If that doesnt work, Limbdriver........


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Possible Plan B if you have your heart set on a Fuse rest. AccuLaunch Prong. Same rest, just not a drop away. I am giving this one some serious thought as my Centroid will be set up mainly for 3D also.


----------



## Wil

arrow-n-bucks said:


> Possible Plan B if you have your heart set on a Fuse rest. AccuLaunch Prong. Same rest, just not a drop away. I am giving this one some serious thought as my Centroid will be set up mainly for 3D also.


thanks for the pics... the fuse acculaunch prong doesn't look too bad but you are right about the fall away... definitely not enough clearance for my liking. i was hoping that it was simply a matter of the rest falling onto the shelf but from your pics, it looks like the shelf is keeping the rest from dropping properly. I may have to keep looking... the Expert Pro was also a rest i was considering


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Wil said:


> thanks for the pics... the fuse acculaunch prong doesn't look too bad but you are right about the fall away... definitely not enough clearance for my liking. i was hoping that it was simply a matter of the rest falling onto the shelf but from your pics, it looks like the shelf is keeping the rest from dropping properly. I may have to keep looking... the Expert Pro was also a rest i was considering


Just trying to offer my experience with the rest. Wasnt trying to burst your bubble but maybe save you some headaches and money by offering up some info. Best of luck on your search for the perfect combination.


----------



## alaz

I ordered a pro v limbdriver for my Centroid. I was going to use a Pro Drop (AAE)...but I noticed the shelf is not very deep, not a lot of over hang over the hand (as compared to my PSE's). I would need to push the rest (relatively speaking as compared to the PSE) closer my hand and therefore have to cut my arrows longer. I figured the Pro V would allow some play in the position of the rest as I do not have to worry about it in relation to the shelf. 

I saw a couple of Pro-V's on this thread. Does anyone have any issue with the rest making contact with the back of your hand? I use a low wrist, but have chubby hands .

I did use a g5 Pro on another bow with a short shelf and the rest would hit the top of my hand at the shot (I use a low wrist, and do get up under that shelf tight.)


----------



## alaz

Peanutbuttah said:


> PM me and I may be able to arrange some PC#5s for you.
> 
> And as far as my earlier post about checking the Ti-glide I have the results but since I just got off work I will need until tomorrow to properly set it up for everyone's consumption. Nothing earth shattering and it may only intrest a few of you but I'll have it up soon.


Just curious what you found out about the Ti-glide, etc.


----------



## g2imagery

Wil said:


> i am ordering a Centroid in all black and I am planning on using a Fuse Acculaunch Fall Away rest with it....



If I could add my two cents to you and arrow-n-bucks rest choice conversation. Fuse products are mid to low grade, except their quivers. They're owned by Hoyt (Hoyt fan boy). However of I were Hoyt I'd be ashamed I produced A majority of the line. I've been burnt several times on their products. Stabilizers and sights. My brother has their ultra rest on his (QAD) so of coarse that's right. But the acculaunch is made an designed by Fuse. Here's why I do not care for Fuse. Poor designs, cheap materials and a poorly aassembeled. Sights rattle, rattle loose, parts break, fibers are weak at best. Stabilizers, glued together. Not press fit and set stud assembled like stkkerized, B Srinker Doinker etc. The fuse line of rest are well priced I'll give them that. The G5 expert pro is functional, well built, tunable and able to be limb driven. Not to offend anyone who owns Fuse just my costly experiences with Fuse. Can't go wrong with the expert pro or limb driver rests. 
PS I just traded for a Prime Shift opti forest. I can't wait.


----------



## g2imagery

The Expert doesn't contain the arrow and semi requires a smooth draw. It I've never had it jump off. I might not hunt with it but it's a heck of a rest and accurate too.


----------



## Shifty Prime

PSUAlumLeb said:


> I am going all black....how do you like the limb driver pro v? I am in a toss of between it and a trophy taker smackdown pro. I didn't know the pro v came in all black, I have only ever seen the red and black ones.


I have only had the Shift and Pro V for less than a week but the rest is nice. I too was waiting for the Smack Down Pro but it still is not available yet. The Pro V is quieter than the 2011 version since they added a small rubber block that the launcher arm sits against. It no longer has that metallic ring to it. 

The KTech stabilizer and KSB really zapped all the leftover vibe out of the riser too. It is totally dead at the shot. 

I am going to add a few string leaches today to the cables and string to see if this makes it even quieter.


----------



## eltaco

I personally didn't care for the Pro-V (2011 model) for my hunting rest. Tying to the top limb caused clearance issues with my Tightspot, which forced me to space my quiver further away from the bow. On top of that, it was noiser than other rests I've used, always had a "bong" at the end of the shot that I couldn't remedy. I like the idea of a limb driven rest, and really enjoy a rest that doesn't contact the shelf, but I'll be using a rest that ties to the bottom limb in the future. I have my eyes set on the Smackdown Pro which should be out next month.


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> I personally didn't care for the Pro-V (2011 model) for my hunting rest. Tying to the top limb caused clearance issues with my Tightspot, which forced me to space my quiver further away from the bow. On top of that, it was noiser than other rests I've used, always had a "bong" at the end of the shot that I couldn't remedy. I like the idea of a limb driven rest, and really enjoy a rest that doesn't contact the shelf, but I'll be using a rest that ties to the bottom limb in the future. I have my eyes set on the Smackdown Pro which should be out next month.


I'll try to the 2012 Pro V (as I ordered it already)...but I do like the Smackdown. I am curious how people like that rest.


----------



## j.d.m.

Do the dealers normally keep the little string doe-nuts in stock? I need 2 new ones. How much do they cost to buy them?


----------



## huckfinn38

Anybody got their factory strings for a shift or a centroid? I hit my shift strings today lookingwith a lighter. They are toast. Want a centroid set for an emergency back up.


----------



## quickcat18

I get mine from jbk strings he will be able to build you a set


----------



## boarman1

What a Great Thread. I talked to them about getting me set up as a dealer last week and Ill have two of each coming in next week soon as the paper work is finished.


----------



## VanillaEps

boarman1 said:


> What a Great Thread. I talked to them about getting me set up as a dealer last week and Ill have two of each coming in next week soon as the paper work is finished.


Good reviews travel fast. Prime is making a name for itself. I bet you sell those pretty quickly. All it will take is someone drawing it back and taking a shot. They'll fall in love with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltaco

VanillaEps said:


> Good reviews travel fast. Prime is making a name for itself. I bet you sell those pretty quickly. All it will take is someone drawing it back and taking a shot. They'll fall in love with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emphasis on taking the shot... that's what sold me on it. Hopefuuly you have a long range too... that'll seal the deal!


----------



## north slope

I have cam lean, it looks like a 1/2 inch going the full length. Going to go to my archery shop and switch out top and bottom limbs. I bought this used so I guess I am on my own....


----------



## north slope

here is the slide


----------



## cdawg

There was a post here about the same thing...turned out to be the riser.


----------



## north slope

I had it backed out a turn and a half. I tighten it all the way to max and the lean got less (better). I guess I will swap limbs and see what that does....


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I have a G5 expert pro rest that has only been shot through maybe 50 times. Bought it as a package on my Prime Shift but had another rest installed on it for hunting. It is in perfect shape and also have a spare red washer and bolt that came with it. Will sell for $45 + shipping, I live in Missouri.


----------



## elkhntr98

Anyone have 27.5" cams for 2012 shift...will have 29" after I switch them out if anyone is interested in trading


----------



## FullDrawMedic

elkhntr98 said:


> Anyone have 27.5" cams for 2012 shift...will have 29" after I switch them out if anyone is interested in trading


I do and I'm looking for 29 cams. But I can't be without cams. Hitting the road end of next week.


----------



## redneck3d

Getting ready to order my Centroid and was wondering which arrow I should shoot out of it for 3D? It will be a 29/60 and I plan on shooting around 58 lbs. How much arrow weight at those specs would keep me around 280fps? I'm leaning towards CX Blue Streaks.


----------



## elkhntr98

Full draw pm you


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Replied


----------



## Lost Horn

redneck3d said:


> Getting ready to order my Centroid and was wondering which arrow I should shoot out of it for 3D? It will be a 29/60 and I plan on shooting around 58 lbs. How much arrow weight at those specs would keep me around 280fps? I'm leaning towards CX Blue Streaks.


Just a thought but I'd have to say somewhere right around 400gr. 

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## elkhntr98

Also if anyone is selling 28.5 inch cams outright for 2012 shift let me know thanks need to buy asap


----------



## eltaco

redneck3d said:


> Getting ready to order my Centroid and was wondering which arrow I should shoot out of it for 3D? It will be a 29/60 and I plan on shooting around 58 lbs. How much arrow weight at those specs would keep me around 280fps? I'm leaning towards CX Blue Streaks.


I shoot 29/60.0 and my 414gr arrow is doing 278fps. 400-405gr should be close for you.


----------



## Jaron Anderson

2012 Prime Shift LR #60 27 in draw....what kind of speeds will i get?


----------



## Lost Horn

Jaron Anderson said:


> 2012 Prime Shift LR #60 27 in draw....what kind of speeds will i get?


I come up with about...

300gr @ 280 fps
350gr @ 265 fps

Hope these help.

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## psychobaby111

went to the shop and shot the prime for the first time i will have to say its a sweet rig.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Going to try my hand at the target relm. Just got a Davis "The System" off the classifieds. Any tips from you target sight shooters?


----------



## elkhntr98

Anyone know what a cam would cost for my 2012 shift I have 29" need 27.5


----------



## FullDrawMedic

elkhntr98 said:


> Anyone know what a cam would cost for my 2012 shift I have 29" need 27.5


From what I have found they are $88 at my dealer.


----------



## naturalsteel

Cam's here in PA. are $125 and i have checked quite a few place's!


----------



## Mallard drake

Just purchased a centroid 29/60 yesterday and it looks to me that the arrow fletching is contacting the cables just wondering if anybody is having this problem to.


----------



## eltaco

Mallard drake said:


> Just purchased a centroid 29/60 yesterday and it looks to me that the arrow fletching is contacting the cables just wondering if anybody is having this problem to.


Turn your nocks so your cock vane is at 1 or 2 o'clock, should solve your problem. If not, I'd take a look at how much force your rest is pulling on your cables at full draw, as it may be affecting how the Ti-Glide functions.


----------



## Pancho Villa

Got my Centroid dialed in. This bow is not even fare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seiowabow

Shot my Centroid through a chrono today. 3 shots. 28" 62# with a 318gr arrow was 299, 298, 298.


----------



## eltaco

Pancho Villa said:


> Got my Centroid dialed in. This bow is not even fare!!!!!!!!!!


Man, I wish I had bought your 29.5" cams a while back... now I'm waiting in a set. Thankfully, I have two Centroids so I'm not missing out!

This bow is stupid accurate for me. Undoubtedly the best bows I've ever personally shot. I kinda feel bad for the fletchings!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Man, I wish I had bought your 29.5" cams a while back... now I'm waiting in a set. Thankfully, I have two Centroids so I'm not missing out!
> 
> This bow is stupid accurate for me. Undoubtedly the best bows I've ever personally shot. *I kinda feel bad for the fletchings!*


I hear ya. I have always read posts saying to shoot at different spots with 
each arrow. This bow is the first bow that ever made me believe it.


----------



## Pancho Villa

Jeremy I think the GT 500 might have to find a new home. This bow is costing me money. Going to have to invest in some new arrows. Lol


----------



## alaz

psychobaby111 said:


> went to the shop and shot the prime for the first time i will have to say its a sweet rig.





eltaco said:


> Man, I wish I had bought your 29.5" cams a while back... now I'm waiting in a set. Thankfully, I have two Centroids so I'm not missing out!
> 
> This bow is stupid accurate for me. Undoubtedly the best bows I've ever personally shot. I kinda feel bad for the fletchings!


You guys are making the wait that much more difficult! This Wed. will be 2 weeks. I am more than excited...


----------



## alaz

seiowabow said:


> Shot my Centroid through a chrono today. 3 shots. 28" 62# with a 318gr arrow was 299, 298, 298.


Was that with a peep, loop, etc?
That is seems on the money....330-332IBO. Nice.


----------



## cdawg

alaz said:


> You guys are making the wait that much more difficult! This Wed. will be 2 weeks. I am more than excited...


Been waiting four weeks now. No sign of the bow.


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> Was that with a peep, loop, etc?
> That is seems on the money....330-332IBO. Nice.


I've been happy with my speeds as well 
29/60.0, 414gr @ 278fps. String loaded with Meta peep, loop, and monkey tails


----------



## g2imagery

My Prime I got in a trade came in but I'm out of town can't wait to shoot this bad boy. You guys are killing me.


----------



## seiowabow

alaz said:


> Was that with a peep, loop, etc?
> That is seems on the money....330-332IBO. Nice.


g5 peep, d-loop and draw stops set at 80% let off. The bow is a shooter, robinhooded an arrow tonight at 40yds. That would be cool, except it was a brand new CE blue streak select.


----------



## DDS

Had mine a couple weeks, shoots like a dream. Can You Say "Tack Driver"?

If you like your expensive arrows,...... DO NOT SHOOT AT THE SAME SPOT TWICE

Super Peep, D-Loop, 2012 Centroid LH 29DL @ 56# 340 gr. arrow 284 fps


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> I've been happy with my speeds as well
> 29/60.0, 414gr @ 278fps. String loaded with Meta peep, loop, and monkey tails


That is great speed.
I am hoping for next week some time....

I am building my own stabilizers for this one. They might be a little longer. Waiting for some machined parts.
But I will be going with a CBE Elite sight with HHA scope, limb driver pro V (all black). I will be building target stabs (long main and a side rod). First 3d will be March 31...I am hoping for that as a target date. My stabs will be very basic. Carbon Fiber tubes...very much like fattys.


----------



## Lost Horn

Where are these 'All Black' Limb Driver Pro V's being sold? I would really consider one if I can get it in all black.


----------



## seiowabow

I'm having blazer clearance issues with my qad hdx. If I run the cock vane in 12 o'clock position the right vane hits the cables. If I run the cock vane in the 1 or 2 o'clock position it clears the cables, but then the bottom vane drags across the qad when it's down. The centershot is good, the bow is tuned. Anyone have any suggestions? I talked to G5 and they recommened a dfferent rest. Looking like I will be going to an all black limbdriver. @losthorn, I believe you have to have a dealer order the all black rest directly.


----------



## huckfinn38

seiowabow said:


> I'm having blazer clearance issues with my qad hdx. If I run the cock vane in 12 o'clock position the right vane hits the cables. If I run the cock vane in the 1 or 2 o'clock position it clears the cables, but then the bottom vane drags across the qad when it's down. The centershot is good, the bow is tuned. Anyone have any suggestions? I talked to G5 and they recommened a dfferent rest. Looking like I will be going to an all black limbdriver. @losthorn, I believe you have to have a dealer order the all black rest directly.


I am running with cock vane at 9 oclock with my other 2 at 2 & 5. Arrows are flying great in my qad hdx.


----------



## gator2thdoc

seiowabow......I had the same issue with my QAD. I had to install the T1 Fork on the rest. One should have come in the box if you bought it new. Its about 1/8th inch taller than the one that comes on the rest from the factory.....hope this helps.


----------



## ArcheryMachine

How is the draw length running on these.

Pretty accurate? Little Long/Short?


----------



## rutjunky

They are spot on. Along with all the rest of their specs. Great bows for sure.


----------



## seiowabow

huckfinn38 said:


> I am running with cock vane at 9 oclock with my other 2 at 2 & 5. Arrows are flying great in my qad hdx.


It's the arrow in the 5 o'clock position that rubs on the qad in the down position.


----------



## eltaco

seiowabow said:


> It's the arrow in the 5 o'clock position that rubs on the qad in the down position.


Is your QAD dropping completely? Seems odd that you can't rotate your nock to cock vane at 1 o'clock without rest contact. I guess the Pro-V would solve the issue, but it always stinks when your rest options are so limited.


----------



## seiowabow

Yes it's dropping completely. There isn't enough room with the rest laying on the riser self. I tried swapping out the T1 fork and still had issues. No more QAD, spent the whole day tweaking it.


----------



## alaz

Lost Horn said:


> Where are these 'All Black' Limb Driver Pro V's being sold? I would really consider one if I can get it in all black.


I called obsession archery and asked him to order one for me. They are 2012. Vapor Trail has them in stock. They are saying other colors may be available later, but right now they have black and the red in stock.


----------



## ontarget7

seiowabow said:


> I'm having blazer clearance issues with my qad hdx. If I run the cock vane in 12 o'clock position the right vane hits the cables. If I run the cock vane in the 1 or 2 o'clock position it clears the cables, but then the bottom vane drags across the qad when it's down. The centershot is good, the bow is tuned. Anyone have any suggestions? I talked to G5 and they recommened a dfferent rest. Looking like I will be going to an all black limbdriver. @losthorn, I believe you have to have a dealer order the all black rest directly.


Your timing is off on the QAD. When they are installed correctly they will not have an issue. Another possibility is the position you have your cord tied into your cable. It should be about mid grip for correct install.


----------



## seiowabow

ontarget7 said:


> Your timing is off on the QAD. When they are installed correctly they will not have an issue. Another possibility is the position you have your cord tied into your cable. It should be about mid grip for correct install.


It's coming up to 90 degrees about 1" from full draw. I swapped it at the shop for a limb driver. I have set up a few QADs and never had an issue before. G5 said they are aware of the problem and have a different cable guard for the bow.


----------



## alaz

seiowabow said:


> It's coming up to 90 degrees about 1" from full draw. I swapped it at the shop for a limb driver. I have set up a few QADs and never had an issue before. G5 said they are aware of the problem and have a different cable guard for the bow.


a different cable guard?? For people who want to use the QAD or on all bows moving forward? Is it still a variation of the Ti-glide?


----------



## seiowabow

alaz said:


> a different cable guard?? For people who want to use the QAD or on all bows moving forward? Is it still a variation of the Ti-glide?


I don't know, I didn't ask. The guy said they have a different cable guard I could try. I thought changing the rest seemed easier. Maybe it was a timing issue, I don't know. Just couldn't get it to work. He said the engineering team is aware of issues with ripcords/qads.


----------



## alaz

I actually decided to stay away from cable driven rests on bows with moving cable guards. I just feel there is too much going on with cable movement that I did not trust the consistency. That with the sense that they could distort timing with slaved cams. It might just be in my head....but I am glad there are quite a few options for limb driven rests to choose from.


----------



## seiowabow

alaz said:


> I actually decided to stay away from cable driven rests on bows with moving cable guards. I just feel there is too much going on with cable movement that I did not trust the consistency. That with the sense that they could distort timing with slaved cams. It might just be in my head....but I am glad there are quite a few options for limb driven rests to choose from.


Yeah I think this is probably the best option. The new pro-v is a great rest. G5 recommened tying the limbdriver trip cord to the axle, so I will try that.


----------



## choovhntr

have been having similar issues with my hdx. Had it working great for about two days, then something happend and im getting contact again. sounds like the same spot you are with yours. 5 o'clock on the forks. was driving the guys at the shop nuts. they have installed a ton of them on the primes they have sold with no problems. I maight be switching to the pro driver myself


----------



## eltaco

seiowabow said:


> I don't know, I didn't ask. The guy said they have a different cable guard I could try. I thought changing the rest seemed easier. Maybe it was a timing issue, I don't know. Just couldn't get it to work. He said the engineering team is aware of issues with ripcords/qads.


A new cable guard? That's interesting... I'm really curious what this is all about...


----------



## naturalsteel

Anyone know what a factory replacement string for a Centroid cost's?


----------



## huckfinn38

Wow this has me worried now. If they are creating cable guard there must be issues. Luckily my shift and centroid have not had issues with the hdx or ripcord. On both bows i have the arrowing going through the top part of the berger hole. As said above my cock feather is at 9 and the other to are at 2&5.


----------



## huckfinn38

naturalsteel said:


> Anyone know what a factory replacement string for a Centroid cost's?


$100 factory bit they have to send to a dealer.
Jbk is selling 8190 strings for $80


----------



## seiowabow

choovhntr said:


> have been having similar issues with my hdx. Had it working great for about two days, then something happend and im getting contact again. sounds like the same spot you are with yours. 5 o'clock on the forks. was driving the guys at the shop nuts. they have installed a ton of them on the primes they have sold with no problems. I maight be switching to the pro driver myself


That's exactly what I had happen. Worked good, then went south on me. 5 o'clock on the forks, couldn't get rid of it. Prime is aware, if you are having issues call G5 and talk to Brian Wright.


----------



## gator2thdoc

This my be a dumb/obvious/already suggested solution, but have you tried moving your knocking point up just a touch. I have mine about 3/16 higher than the rest and have no issues.


----------



## seiowabow

gator2thdoc said:


> This my be a dumb/obvious/already suggested solution, but have you tried moving your knocking point up just a touch. I have mine about 3/16 higher than the rest and have no issues.


Yes I ended up around there in height. I returned the QAD for a Limbdriver. Might have just been timing, I'm not sure. It sounds like G5 has heard of this issue tho.


----------



## eltaco

Teaser pic!!!


----------



## ka30270

WOW!!! That thing turned out SHARP!!!


----------



## g2imagery

Anyone have a set of the grey and black side plates for the Shift they want to sell or trade? PM me.


----------



## alaz

Jeremy, your bow looks great. Does the decal have the predator as well? Great detail!


----------



## VanillaEps

Shot last night and the consistency with this now never lets up. I might have to consider buying some less expensive arrows because I'm coming pretty damn close to destroying them. 

Pretty soon I'll be adding a Doinker to the set up. Field Stabilizer with QDC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> Jeremy, your bow looks great. Does the decal have the predator as well? Great detail!


Yes, sir! I had the logos custom-made. They look OK to me, not entirely what I was hoping for, but pretty dang good. That said, I don't really care for the giant PRIME on my limbs, either. LOL!

The bow is still not complete, but it's coming along. 

Hope you get yours soon, buddy!


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> Teaser pic!!!


Very nice Jeremy :thumbs_up


----------



## rutjunky

Thats a cool looking bow right there


----------



## brd556

That bow looks sick. 

As far as the vane/cable contact issues....I am not having any. Even when using
the high profile Fusion vanes, I still run cock vane up. The vane touches the cable
at rest, but on release the Ti-Glide jumps far enough out of the way that the vanes
clear on their way through. I have checked and double checked this by putting red
lip stick on the vane tips and shooting several times. However, when I ran the Fusions
cock vane OUT (LEFT) I did have contact between the HDX and the 5 o'clock vane.

As far as a "new" cable guide.....I think customer service was just trying to offer a 
NEW one, as in a replacement. I don't think it was a new design. Of course I may
be wrong.


----------



## Bowgooroo

seiowabow said:


> I'm having blazer clearance issues with my qad hdx. If I run the cock vane in 12 o'clock position the right vane hits the cables. If I run the cock vane in the 1 or 2 o'clock position it clears the cables, but then the bottom vane drags across the qad when it's down. The centershot is good, the bow is tuned. Anyone have any suggestions? I talked to G5 and they recommened a dfferent rest. Looking like I will be going to an all black limbdriver. @losthorn, I believe you have to have a dealer order the all black rest directly.


Hey Guys, 
This is Brians (Brian Anderson and Brian Wright) from G5 Outdoors. For those of you that have a Prime Centroid or Shift, you guys have already noticed the cables touching fletchings at rest if you set up the bow with cock feather up at 12 o clock. We have done series of tests on this and even done slow motion photography to insure the cables will travel out of the way while arrow is being shot. A easy way to test this is to have someone put a small amount of lipstick on the inside vane once the arrow has been drawn back. Do not do this before because it will mark cables leaving false data. Once this has been done shoot and you will notice no transfer of lipstick to the cables. We believe that 99% of rest on the market will work fine on this bow for right and left clearance against the cables.

We only make one Ti Glide, this goes on Shift and Centroid. We do not make special ones for different rests. We noticed it mentioned on this thread (It's coming up to 90 degrees about 1" from full draw. I swapped it at the shop for a limb driver. I have set up a few QADs and never had an issue before. G5 said they are aware of the problem and have a different cable guard for the bow. ) We have found occasional QAD rests that do not drop down fast enough causing a issue with contact if you do not set them cock vane up 90 degrees but we never had a issue with them causing the fletchings to interfere the cables. 

If you have anymore questions please contact G5 at 810-392-8431.


----------



## VanillaEps

brd556 said:


> That bow looks sick.
> 
> As far as the vane/cable contact issues....I am not having any. Even when using
> the high profile Fusion vanes, I still run cock vane up. *The vane touches the cable
> at rest, but on release the Ti-Glide jumps far enough out of the way that the vanes
> clear on their way through.* I have checked and double checked this by putting red
> lip stick on the vane tips and shooting several times. However, when I ran the Fusions
> cock vane OUT (LEFT) I did have contact between the HDX and the 5 o'clock vane.
> 
> As far as a "new" cable guide.....I think customer service was just trying to offer a
> NEW one, as in a replacement. I don't think it was a new design. Of course I may
> be wrong.


+1 on the statement in bold. With Easton Injexions, the vane touches the cable at rest on my Prime as well, but I am not getting any contact on the release.


----------



## eltaco

Bowgooroo said:


> Hey Guys,
> This is Brians (Brian Anderson and Brian Wright) from G5 Outdoors. For those of you that have a Prime Centroid or Shift, you guys have already noticed the cables touching fletchings at rest if you set up the bow with cock feather up at 12 o clock. We have done series of tests on this and even done slow motion photography to insure the cables will travel out of the way while arrow is being shot. A easy way to test this is to have someone put a small amount of lipstick on the inside vane once the arrow has been drawn back. Do not do this before because it will mark cables leaving false data. Once this has been done shoot and you will notice no transfer of lipstick to the cables. We believe that 99% of rest on the market will work fine on this bow for right and left clearance against the cables.
> 
> We only make one Ti Glide, this goes on Shift and Centroid. We do not make special ones for different rests. We noticed it mentioned on this thread (It's coming up to 90 degrees about 1" from full draw. I swapped it at the shop for a limb driver. I have set up a few QADs and never had an issue before. G5 said they are aware of the problem and have a different cable guard for the bow. ) We have found occasional QAD rests that do not drop down fast enough causing a issue with contact if you do not set them cock vane up 90 degrees but we never had a issue with them causing the fletchings to interfere the cables.
> 
> If you have anymore questions please contact G5 at 810-392-8431.


Brians,

I'm haapy to see you two taking a vested interest in this thread and stopping mis-information on the Ti-Glide!

What are the chances if us getting a dedicated forum over on the G5 site? This one is going to hit 1k posts in short order!


----------



## brd556

Very nice of Brian to come here and clear up some confusion. Its nice when a manufacturer cares enough
to help out on the forums.


----------



## g2imagery

hoytshooter16 said:


> Anyone have a set of the grey and black side plates for the Shift they want to sell or trade? PM me.


Anyone? Any dealers on here have a spare set or set to sell? Thanks.


----------



## qdmbucks

Awesome to see you Brians come on here and help clear the air. That is just one more reason why I bought this bow, great examples of customer service everywhere you turn.

matt


----------



## alaz

qdmbucks said:


> Awesome to see you Brians come on here and help clear the air. That is just one more reason why I bought this bow, great examples of customer service everywhere you turn.
> 
> matt


x2
So far I am more than glad I ordered a Prime....can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## naturalsteel

Thank's Huckfinn 38!


----------



## scottforestlk

Brian great guy to deal with very informative. Eltaco sweet bow, more pic's.


----------



## BlindBuck

eltaco said:


> Yes, sir! I had the logos custom-made. They look OK to me, not entirely what I was hoping for, but pretty dang good. That said, I don't really care for the giant PRIME on my limbs, either. LOL!
> 
> The bow is still not complete, but it's coming along.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon, buddy!


That is because you didn't let me design the limb graphic Just Saying


----------



## eltaco

BlindBuck said:


> That is because you didn't let me design the limb graphic Just Saying


There's still time hot shot... lets see what you got!


----------



## alaz

Jeremy, have you messed with the limb savers on there yet? If so any real difference as compared to the bow jax (on the limbs?)


----------



## LongbowLogan

Well it looks like I just traded my invasion for a centriod! I'm glad to see the good customer service on here. Hope to have it next week sometime, it will be my hunting rig and maybe open class 3d rig if it can beat out my 82nd airborne


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> Jeremy, have you messed with the limb savers on there yet? If so any real difference as compared to the bow jax (on the limbs?)


I did shoot my two bows side by side today.... noteable difference, although I can't yet say which made the biggest difference. On my hunting bow I have string and cable leeches, limbsavers, a string suppressor limbsaver, and a Norway string stop.


----------



## BlindBuck

eltaco said:


> There's still time hot shot... lets see what you got!


Lmfao will work on one...gotz me some ideaz


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Still waiting on mine to come....hopefully it will come sooner because I can't wait to shoot it and get it dialed in.


----------



## cdawg

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Still waiting on mine to come....hopefully it will come sooner because I can't wait to shoot it and get it dialed in.


I was told by my dealer that G5 is behind orders on the Centroid riser. My dealer was nice enough to order some cams in my draw length and is going to swap on an in-stock bow to get me shooting before the big shoots start. 

I had been waiting for 4 weeks. People are starting to realize what a great product G5 puts out.


----------



## huckfinn38

seiowabow said:


> It's coming up to 90 degrees about 1" from full draw. I swapped it at the shop for a limb driver. I have set up a few QADs and never had an issue before. G5 said they are aware of the problem and have a different cable guard for the bow.


So Brian comes here from G5 and says this is untrue. So where did you get this information actually?


----------



## g2imagery

Any grey and black side plates any sellers or dealers have on here? I' like a set trade or cash let me know.


----------



## eltaco

hoytshooter16 said:


> Any grey and black side plates any sellers or dealers have on here? I' like a set trade or cash let me know.


I'd love to even see a picture of these!


----------



## g2imagery

eltaco said:


> I'd love to even see a picture of these!


They come on the all AP camo bows. Like my shift opti has black and blue. The ones I saw were a black and grey. I really want them!


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

cdawg said:


> I was told by my dealer that G5 is behind orders on the Centroid riser. My dealer was nice enough to order some cams in my draw length and is going to swap on an in-stock bow to get me shooting before the big shoots start.
> 
> I had been waiting for 4 weeks. People are starting to realize what a great product G5 puts out.


Anyone know when they are going to start shipping again? Brian or Brian can you let us know. I an without a bow and need to get it dialed in for spring Turkey.


----------



## cdawg

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Anyone know when they are going to start shipping again? Brian or Brian can you let us know. I an without a bow and need to get it dialed in for spring Turkey.


There were people here saying they had theirs in 3 weeks (although I had waited four). I was at the range yesterday and a guy had just received his Shift and his only took 2 weeks. But apparently the Centroid is a pretty hot item right now. 

I was actually not pressuring my dealer, haven't been bothering him. My Primal is shooting so well right now I'm kind of scared to switch.


----------



## mosdawg

For those having fletching contact try four fletch.I shoot four bi-delta sharktooth vanes and have zero contact out of my centroid and its a tac driver.


----------



## eltaco

hoytshooter16 said:


> They come on the all AP camo bows. Like my shift opti has black and blue. The ones I saw were a black and grey. I really want them!


Huh... maybe mine are black and grey then. I'll sell you a set if they're the ones you're looking for.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I tore the fletching off one arrow and started shooting at 9 oclock today I tore another one off. Shooting a Shift with an Octane tripwire rest.


----------



## DDS

Sounds like your rest is not dropping like it should


----------



## g2imagery

I just traded for a Shift and I finally got to touch it and mess with it today. I put a G5 Expert Pro rest on and set it up as limb driven off the bottom limb. I don't think I'm getting any fetching contact. Haven't paper tuned yet though. The rest is definitely dropping fast enough though.


----------



## Bear215

dustybigbass said:


> View attachment 1304345
> just got mine wow right out of box 1st arrow bullet hole threw paper 60# 29 inch 303 awesome bow!





Shifty Prime said:


> View attachment 1309869
> 
> 
> View attachment 1309870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1309871





hoytshooter16 said:


> Any grey and black side plates any sellers or dealers have on here? I' like a set trade or cash let me know.





eltaco said:


> I'd love to even see a picture of these!


Looking at the 2012 brochure it shows all them black/grey, and all the 2012's I've seen have the black/grey ones. Here's what they look like in these pictures. I would like to have the black/grey on mine


----------



## Lost Horn

Ok, finally took some decent pics...


----------



## g2imagery

I think the Shift or Centroid in Opti Forest have blue and black, which I have. The traditional camp AP and black come with the black and grey? Either way they both look good. I think the black and grey would look great on the Opti.


----------



## retrieverfishin

If anybody gets any information on how to get the grey/black sideplates please pass that on to me. The blue ones just don't do it on mine and am about to order a custom set....


----------



## Bear215

One of my friends has a new Centroid LR in opti-fade forest and they're black/grey. It's pictured here can't really tell unless you compare them to the blue ones on my bow. I pulled a new forest shift out of the box at my local shop and they were blk/grey. Wonder if some of the first 2012's had blue? Maybe some left overs from the 2011's. Anyway I'd like to have some of the grey ones on my black bow.


----------



## KSQ2

Lost Horn said:


> Ok, finally took some decent pics...


Looks great! Personally I really like the blue accents! Man, I'm ready to get my bow!!!


----------



## naturalsteel

If anyone has a set of PC #6 , 28.5" cam's they would like to sell please PM me. Thank's


----------



## alaz

Looking forward to mine as well! Really nice looking bows!


----------



## Lost Horn

I'll trade my grey grips for someones blue grips. FYI mine are lefthanded.

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## g2imagery

Lost Horn said:


> I'll trade my grey grips for someones blue grips. FYI mine are lefthanded.
> 
> Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


What a tease. I need right handed.


----------



## nanuke22

Well I got my 2012 Shift in today, shoots great, really easy to tune. The only thing wrong with it is it's really loud, I will be investing in some Limbsaver products, to see if I can quite it down. I have it set up like this 26" draw, 73 Lb, 440 ACC, limb driver rest ( the best rest I ever used, first time trying it and I am sold), my bow has the real tree camo.


----------



## VanillaEps

Anyone take off the grip plates and shoot off the riser? 

I'm thinking of taking them off and putting on tennis grip tape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Horn

VanillaEps said:


> Anyone take off the grip plates and shoot off the riser?
> 
> I'm thinking of taking them off and putting on tennis grip tape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a few local guys doing this. Seems to work well for them.

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## Lost Horn

hoytshooter16 said:


> What a tease. I need right handed.


I know.  I'm not right. 

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## bowshopmen

retrieverfishin said:


> If anybody gets any information on how to get the grey/black sideplates please pass that on to me. The blue ones just don't do it on mine and am about to order a custom set....
> 
> View attachment 1316032


Your dealer can order them for you in eighther color. they will run appro. $35-$40


----------



## bowshopmen

I have been cutting down the original grips and refinishing them. I will try to post pics soon. I sent a set to Brian and hopefully they will be slimming them down in the future.I would be glad to cut them down for anyone who is interested. Prob. be $20 to cut them down and refinish with clear cote and for return shipment.


----------



## alaz

I like the grip, but did not love the feel of the sideplates. I was considering taking them off when my bow arrives. I would like to see pics of them cut down. I was also considering some leaner custom plates.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Mine said they couldn't do it, and a call to g5 said they wouldn't either...


----------



## VanillaEps

I took the grip plates off and wrapped tennis grip tape on it. Feels and shot great today. Highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## north slope

I am going to make some custom grips out of this wood. I don't like how thick the stock ones are. I will post them up when they are done.


----------



## LongbowLogan

That's some cool looking wood!


----------



## alaz

north slope, you really need to post some pics when done. That is going to look awesome! I agree about the grip thickness. As I said, I will either get some slimmer customs or just go bare riser.


----------



## north slope

Here you go, I don't have my bow right now its getting worked on. I think this will be an improvement from the stock grips, they are thinner.


----------



## alaz

very nice! Post up when the bow is back and the grips are on. Like to hear how they feel.


----------



## Bear215

north slope said:


> Here you go, I don't have my bow right now its getting worked on. I think this will be an improvement from the stock grips, they are thinner.


Sweet!!!


----------



## g2imagery

north slope said:


> Here you go, I don't have my bow right now its getting worked on. I think this will be an improvement from the stock grips, they are thinner.


Just sanded them down?


----------



## north slope

hoytshooter16 said:


> Just sanded them down?


No this are customs grips I made out of wood. The stock ones are made of plastic or resin.


----------



## g2imagery

Ok, that's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## gator2thdoc

Got my first Robin Hood yesterday.......20 yards. 3 shot group with 2 arrows snuggled up stacked side by side and my third arrow hanging out the back of one of them. It was a really cool feeling! Love my Shift! Centroid should be here by Tuesday! Will post a pic when I can get get this darn upload function to work....keeps saying "upload failed"


----------



## mxz500ss

Just setting up my 2012 shift and would like to know what options i have to make it a super quiet hunting rig thanks


----------



## davon

Looking to buy a Prime Shift but would like to know how much it is to purchase 27" draw cams? thanks


----------



## VanillaEps

Shot my best group today with my Prime. I love my bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltaco

mxz500ss said:


> Just setting up my 2012 shift and would like to know what options i have to make it a super quiet hunting rig thanks


Biggest items, IMO
1. String silencers
2. Limbsavers instead of bowjax
3. Norway string stop.


----------



## Wil

arrow-n-bucks said:


> Just trying to offer my experience with the rest. Wasnt trying to burst your bubble but maybe save you some headaches and money by offering up some info. Best of luck on your search for the perfect combination.


i was actually told by the guy at my local archery shop that the acculaunch fall away rest has virtical adjustment... you can find the adjustment screw on the bottowm of the rest...


----------



## mxz500ss

Thanks eltaco it sounds like a good place to start


----------



## alaz

VanillaEps said:


> Shot my best group today with my Prime. I love my bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting...lots of 10s in there!
Might get expensive in a hurry if you don't but put the 3 spot!


----------



## VanillaEps

alaz said:


> Nice shooting...lots of 10s in there!
> Might get expensive in a hurry if you don't but put the 3 spot!


Its already cost me a few fletchings. After today's shoot, I'll be moving over to 3 spot shooting. This bow is deadly accurate.


----------



## Jbc3902

I ordered a all black 2012 Shift 28inch 70lbs. I told the shop I didn't want to see color anywhere. I know at first the strings and circles are colored and maybe in time I'll change them out. I wanted a shift the day I shot one. Too bad that day came 7 days after I bought my Helim. Now I'm going all black with a NAP carbon apache rest. A 5 inch Axion gridlock all black stabelizer. Black Limbsavers. An Axion 3 pin micro adjustable sight in all black. Even a black braided sling and black monkey tails. I'll be shooting Easton Fatboys for 3d with this. O yea my Fatboys have all black fletchings lol. I may decide later on to add some color but for now I just wanted to strike fear into my competators at the 3d shoots :wink:

Picks to come the day it arrives


----------



## Lost Horn

Think I finally got the kinks worked out (of me). Shot two very respectable rounds of 3D this weekend. Couldn't be happier with my rig. These things are tack drivers for sure.


----------



## VanillaEps

Jbc3902 said:


> I ordered a all black 2012 Shift 28inch 70lbs. I told the shop I didn't want to see color anywhere. I know at first the strings and circles are colored and maybe in time I'll change them out. I wanted a shift the day I shot one. Too bad that day came 7 days after I bought my Helim. Now I'm going all black with a NAP carbon apache rest. A 5 inch Axion gridlock all black stabelizer. Black Limbsavers. An Axion 3 pin micro adjustable sight in all black. Even a black braided sling and black monkey tails. I'll be shooting Easton Fatboys for 3d with this. O yea my Fatboys have all black fletchings lol. I may decide later on to add some color but for now I just wanted to strike fear into my competators at the 3d shoots :wink:
> 
> Picks to come the day it arrives


I'm intrigued to see how this looks. Keep us posted.


----------



## PFD42

Is there any rest that doesnt work on the shift? Picking mine up today and going to start rigging it up .


----------



## FullDrawMedic

My foam killer


----------



## scottforestlk

Am I cracked. I have some one interested in my pure, i really can't afford a 4th bow i was trying to wait till I got my Centroid, and got a chance to shoot it for awhile before i sold it. what do you guy's think.


----------



## naturalsteel

Anyone looking for a Prime Shift ,29" 60# you should see the deal on Ebay! Loaded and Many extra's including Bowfile case! Check it out!


----------



## quickcat18

Been away a little bit but it is so cool to see this thread continue to grow. 

Well i finally ran into my first problem with my Prime besides the arrow eating habits it has. I am getting a new hunting bow so i don't have to re tune my Centroid to a different sight & arrows so i took off my Rip Cord and put on my limb driver and got it all set up shot a bullet through paper with my Ht-4 and then started to tweak my sight and everything was great but then i went to shoot a round and ever couple shoots i would get a random flyer i check the arrow and played with my grip and re checked the rest, fetching position and could not figure it out after all the messing around i decided to put the ripcord back on and see if that changed anything. after sighting it back in an almost instantly i was stacking arrows again. it still puzzles me but for whatever reason my shooting style or my bow prefers the Rip Cord & gives me a much more consistent and forgiving setup. i need to shoot a round to double check everything but it sure was messing with my head. Anyone want to buy a limb driver  

As for my Hunting bow i ordered a Athens R120 don't get me wrong i still love my prime but at a Youth Pastor and Believer in Jesus Christ I just loved the look of the bow and have heard great things about that company as well. Besides there is no rule that says i can only like one company right


----------



## Lost Horn

Is the limb driver rising all the way every time? One of the guys at the range was going through the problem of his not raising like it should.

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## Jbc3902

Ok I keep seeing so many of yalls bows with colored strings. Are lots of y'all replacing the factory strings from the get go or are you replacing strings on a used bow.

Also I need a sweet finger release, I'd prefer it to be black any suggestions


----------



## quickcat18

Lost Horn said:


> Is the limb driver rising all the way every time? One of the guys at the range was going through the problem of his not raising like it should.
> 
> Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


from all my playing around yes it was working just fine something was just funky and i could not figure it out. But the rip cord is working just fine and i would not at all bash the limb driver i just for whatever reason could not get it to work. Here is a pic i took during lunch i went home and shot 20 arrows with the rip cord now re installed and it is back to shooting as it was before. age old rule if it's not broke don't mess with it. 

20/20 in the white with 15 x's @ 19 yards in my basement


----------



## LongbowLogan

^^^^ that's what I like to see! My centroid will be here tomorrow and I can't wait! Going to get it set up and shoot 3d with it Sunday, I'll let you guys know how it shoots!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I shot a 32 target course this weekend and got 4th place in the MBO class. My centroid is a beast!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Jbc3902 said:


> Ok I keep seeing so many of yalls bows with colored strings. Are lots of y'all replacing the factory strings from the get go or are you replacing strings on a used bow.
> 
> Also I need a sweet finger release, I'd prefer it to be black any suggestions


I tend to replace mine from the get go. That way I know it is a new string and hasn't been abused. Plus then you can pick your colors! Any release from carter will serve you well.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Check JBK strings. I think they were $75 and you get an 18 month warranty.


----------



## quickcat18

Yes JBK is all i use and he makes a great set of strings for the Prime bows i have had zero issues with my JBK strings on my Prime.


----------



## scottforestlk

quickcat18 said:


> Been away a little bit but it is so cool to see this thread continue to grow.
> 
> Well i finally ran into my first problem with my Prime besides the arrow eating habits it has. I am getting a new hunting bow so i don't have to re tune my Centroid to a different sight & arrows so i took off my Rip Cord and put on my limb driver and got it all set up shot a bullet through paper with my Ht-4 and then started to tweak my sight and everything was great but then i went to shoot a round and ever couple shoots i would get a random flyer i check the arrow and played with my grip and re checked the rest, fetching position and could not figure it out after all the messing around i decided to put the ripcord back on and see if that changed anything. after sighting it back in an almost instantly i was stacking arrows again. it still puzzles me but for whatever reason my shooting style or my bow prefers the Rip Cord & gives me a much more consistent and forgiving setup. i need to shoot a round to double check everything but it sure was messing with my head. Anyone want to buy a limb driver
> 
> As for my Hunting bow i ordered a Athens R120 don't get me wrong i still love my prime but at a Youth Pastor and Believer in Jesus Christ I just loved the look of the bow and have heard great things about that company as well. Besides there is no rule that says i can only like one company right


Has any one else had a problem with limbdriver on there centroid, Ill be setting mine up with the same rest.


----------



## quickcat18

i would not worry too much i think there was somthing wrong with how it had it set up i just could not figure out what and have much more experience with setting up ripcords


----------



## gator2thdoc

Got my Centroid today! Awesome bow.....I spent about 30 minutes timing and tuning to get bullet holes through paper with fletched and bare shafts.....My Shift will be a tough act to follow, but the Centroid is off to a great start.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

scottforestlk said:


> Has any one else had a problem with limbdriver on there centroid, Ill be setting mine up with the same rest.


I noticed on mine if I tilt my bow to the left the arrow will get caught on the outside of the V on the rest. Did it one time and shot WAY left of my target. I just make sure to do a little visual check every time I draw. Im going to get a rubber arrow holder to stick on the shelf. Hopefully that will help. Other than that I have had no problems with my centroid. Shot a 3D this weekend and got 4th place in the MBO division and shot a 300 round tonight and got a 292. Still trying to get adjusted to the circle in my scope.


----------



## VanillaEps

I finally received my Doinker Field Stabilizer and Quick Disconnect so I decided to finally take a picture of my Prime Centroid.


----------



## scottforestlk

sweat bow the black is nice


----------



## g2imagery

Just put up a nice Shift in Optifade in the classifieds. Check her out. It's a shooter!!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

hoytshooter16 said:


> Just put up a nice Shift in Optifade in the classifieds. Check her out. It's a shooter!!


I wish you would have waited! I've got a bonus from the military coming soon and want a shift! Hope you sell her soon.


----------



## g2imagery

FullDrawMedic said:


> I wish you would have waited! I've got a bonus from the military coming soon and want a shift! Hope you sell her soon.


PM me. I'm a reasonable guy with great feedback. I can work with you.


----------



## g2imagery

BTW here's my shift not to hijack the thread. These are so freaking cool! The optifade forest is just sick. They're shooters too FYI and an amazing draw cycle. At 64 lbs these things hit hard!!!!!!!


----------



## eltaco

Here's a quick sound comparison that I did with my two Centroids. The Hunting Centroid has limbsavers, string/cable leeches, norway string stop. The Target Centroid is factory. See if you can hear the difference 

Hunting first, Target second, this is recording right next to the bows, about 1', 2 arrows each:
http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-4

Target first, Hunting second, this is recording from in front of the bows, about 4', 2 arrows each:
http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-3

Target first, Hunting second, directly underneath bows, about 1', 2 arrows each:
http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-2


----------



## Lost Horn

Wow, there is a difference for sure. What kind od speeds variations are you getting between setups, shooting the same arrow?


----------



## eltaco

Lost Horn said:


> Wow, there is a difference for sure. What kind od speeds variations are you getting between setups, shooting the same arrow?



Thanks for asking on that part, I completely spaced it and it's important.

I have NOT tested the speed comparison with my new strings bare vs. the everlast string leeches... but I am at the same speed as my stock strings, bare.

I DID test the stock strings bare and with monkey tails on the string. Believe it or not, I couldn't find a difference in the chrony with them tied on the center string, one each end nearest the donut. 

The cable leeches, norway stop, and limbsavers have 0 ill effect on speed. Other than the $20-25 that you'll spend on a few sound dampening items, I see absolutely no reason not to add some items. I'd highly recommend string leeches first, and norway string stop and/or limbsavers 2nd.


----------



## Lost Horn

Thanks for the info again. Have you or anyone on here had any experience with Vapor Trail's String Bats?


----------



## LongbowLogan

Well got my centroid today and got to shoot it at work a few time!!! It's smooth and the only noise I really notice is from the string stop. I think I'm really going to like it, I'll find out after sundays 3d shoot! I've been in the 290's in open class with my 82nd airborne so we'll see if the centroid can take the main stage!


----------



## Lost Horn

Got out in the yard last night and did a little extended range shooting. Here's my true 55 yard group. Busted one arrow and tore a vane on another. 6 arrows total wer shot. I'm one happy archer right now.


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Here's a quick sound comparison that I did with my two Centroids. The Hunting Centroid has limbsavers, string/cable leeches, norway string stop. The Target Centroid is factory. See if you can hear the difference
> 
> Hunting first, Target second, this is recording right next to the bows, about 1', 2 arrows each:
> http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-4
> 
> Target first, Hunting second, this is recording from in front of the bows, about 4', 2 arrows each:
> http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-3
> 
> Target first, Hunting second, directly underneath bows, about 1', 2 arrows each:
> http://soundcloud.com/eltaco/sounds-...nday-morning-2


Hey can you put up a picture or model number for the Norway string stop that
you used?? I have already done the swap to limbsavers, and I noticed a difference
but not at much as you have shown in your recordings. 

I have used the Norway's in the past, but it was the complete string stop with
the rod. I would imagine this one is just a pad change out for the Centroid.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Hey can you put up a picture or model number for the Norway string stop that
> you used?? I have already done the swap to limbsavers, and I noticed a difference
> but not at much as you have shown in your recordings.
> 
> I have used the Norway's in the past, but it was the complete string stop with
> the rod. I would imagine this one is just a pad change out for the Centroid.


The string dampeners will make the single biggest difference, and are about the cheapest, too. At least that's my experience.

Here's a link to a set of 2 on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norway-Stri...854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce004a0e

You MIGHT have to notch it slightly for cable clearance. I already had one at home notched from using it with an Elite, but I don't know for sure that it'd have to be notched for the Centroid.


----------



## brd556

Thanks, I will pick up a Norway stop. What string leeches do you recommend??


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> The string dampeners will make the single biggest difference, and are about the cheapest, too. At least that's my experience.
> 
> Here's a link to a set of 2 on eBay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norway-Stri...854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce004a0e
> 
> You MIGHT have to notch it slightly for cable clearance. I already had one at home notched from using it with an Elite, but I don't know for sure that it'd have to be notched for the Centroid.


You could also buy this directly from bowhuntersupply store for the same price and only .99$ shipping.

So Jeremy, you felt that this product made the most improvement for quieting. Good to know. I always found quad limbsavers to help over bowjax, so I will try that out as well.

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/norway-string-tamer-rubber-stopper.html


----------



## VanillaEps

For you target shooters, which arrows are you guys shooting with on your Primes. I currently shoot Easton Injexions, but they're not necessarily target arrows, so I was looking for something a bit thicker in diameter for spot shooting....


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Thanks, I will pick up a Norway stop. What string leeches do you recommend??


I've only used the limbsaver everlast string leeches, monkey tails, and cat whiskers. I personally didn't care for the SSHHHH sound of the whiskers, beaver balls might be better. The monkey tails and string leeches seem to have the same effect (or affect, alaz will have to correct me )



alaz said:


> You could also buy this directly from bowhuntersupply store for the same price and only .99$ shipping.
> 
> So Jeremy, you felt that this product made the most improvement for quieting. Good to know. I always found quad limbsavers to help over bowjax, so I will try that out as well.
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/norway-string-tamer-rubber-stopper.html


No, I would say the string silencers will make the biggest difference... or at least did for me. Next on my list would either be the Norway stop or the Ultraquads. I can't say for sure, as I haven't yet done a piece by piece comparison. I have added only string silencers to my Target Centroid and the difference was big, though. That said, I do like the flat contact surface of the Norway over the existing string stop. If you're having any cable rub on the string stop arm, you can move the rod out of the way and still hit the flat surface... just a bit off center.


----------



## brd556

Thanks, just got everything ordered. String leeches and Norway stop to go
with the Limbsaver dampeners I already put on. Should be whisper quiet now.


----------



## alaz

VanillaEps said:


> For you target shooters, which arrows are you guys shooting with on your Primes. I currently shoot Easton Injexions, but they're not necessarily target arrows, so I was looking for something a bit thicker in diameter for spot shooting....


I am curious about arrows as well. I plan on using beman speeds for 3d...but I am considering GT 22's as an all purpose arrow.

and eltaco....effect is what I would use as well...but that is a tricky one 

String savers are just on the string, nothing on the cables, right?


----------



## MAXXIS31

Anyone tried a Paradigm Archery C.T.A (Compression Tuned Arrestor) string suppressor on a Prime. I have one on my Maxxis 31 and as soon as my shift gets here I will be putting it on the shift, I think it will fit nicely. They have an adjustable stopper on them with a spring suppressor.


----------



## Pancho Villa

Useing Carbon Tech Hippos (yellow label) for spots and 3d. I have to order another couple dozen pin nocks. I keep busting them. They fly like darts.


----------



## MAXXIS31

Almost 1000 posts about the Prime in this thread and we only have 13 out of 260 people on AT that think they are the best bow for 2012???

We need some support for the Prime, the link to the poll is below

Best Bow for 2012


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> I am curious about arrows as well. I plan on using beman speeds for 3d...but I am considering GT 22's as an all purpose arrow.
> 
> and eltaco....effect is what I would use as well...but that is a tricky one
> 
> String savers are just on the string, nothing on the cables, right?


I feel way better knowing tthat an English major had a hard time with that one!

Uhm... I do have cable leeches on, but I never found them to make a huge difference on my Elites. But since they were lying here, I slipped them in when I had the bow on the press.


----------



## cdawg

VanillaEps said:


> For you target shooters, which arrows are you guys shooting with on your Primes. I currently shoot Easton Injexions, but they're not necessarily target arrows, so I was looking for something a bit thicker in diameter for spot shooting....


Victory Vap 350's. Shoot in windy conditions most of the time.


----------



## quickcat18

VanillaEps said:


> For you target shooters, which arrows are you guys shooting with on your Primes. I currently shoot Easton Injexions, but they're not necessarily target arrows, so I was looking for something a bit thicker in diameter for spot shooting....


Ht-4 is what i am using and they fly great


----------



## hoov12

*i love my shift*

TTACH] these bows are terrific, bullet hole fletched and bare in 8 shots. whatcha think of my full containment expert pro (kinda) lol, i had problems with nock pinch years ago and still havent got over it. this takes care of that issue which is the only one i could think of that might cause problems with this rest.


----------



## Kahkon

hoov12 said:


> whatcha think of my full containment expert pro (kinda) lol,.


What exactly is the containment arm made of? Maybe a little better closeup of the pic please... I was actually trying to figure out a way to make mine full containment today.


----------



## hoov12

its sort of like a c clamp i found at lowes in hardware, i needed something wide enough at the end so i could drill hole to mount to the rest that g5 had there for me, lol. lots of hillbilly engineering here fellas. put a little heat to that puppy and you can bend it anyway you want it. finally dipped in plastics (black) and voila. ill get some better pics if you were serious


----------



## choovhntr

have one on my drenalin. gonna swap it to my shift to see. It worked great on the Dren. Awesome product. I'll try to get results posted as soon as I try it out.


----------



## choovhntr

Sorry forgot to post with quote. Paradigm CTA that is.


----------



## nimrod1034

eltaco said:


> Teaser pic!!!


Those strings look pretty good.  

Bow looks great man.


----------



## VanillaEps

Anyone use any of the Easton target arrows like Fatboys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

VanillaEps said:


> Anyone use any of the Easton target arrows like Fatboys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy uses them with his bow and like how they fly but is switching arrows and will probably sell them I can ask if you would like


----------



## quickcat18

1k here we come


----------



## quickcat18

This thread was stared on 1/13/12 and reached 1k in just over 2 months!!!! Keep up the great work G5 these prime bow are great


----------



## eltaco

Fellas, I put some new 8190 strings on my target Centroid last night... HOLY HANNAH they look sweet. I'll try to get a picture later today!

My target bow is black, strings red/silver with black pinstripes.


----------



## mongopino915

1000 plus posts for the Prime series is no joke. Now, all I have to do wait some more for the Shift to arrive, it has been a long 4 weeks.


----------



## LongbowLogan

Liking the centroid so far! Was shooting out at 50 yards last night and as long as i did my part i was hitting a 2in x 3in spot on the 3d deer target!! I was also shooting a whalen hooker bt release that I just got yesterday also. New bow and new release and shooting as good as I was I was very pleased.


----------



## VanillaEps

quickcat18 said:


> My buddy uses them with his bow and like how they fly but is switching arrows and will probably sell them I can ask if you would like


I guess I'd wanna know why he is switching because I'm not set on the Fatboys just yet. I know they're a target arrow which is why I'm asking about them.


----------



## PFD42

Got my Shift monday ,oh do i love this bow. The optifade forrest is cool a camo as you can get. Gotta pick a rest and stab,then ill be slinging arrows.


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Fellas, I put some new 8190 strings on my target Centroid last night... HOLY HANNAH they look sweet. I'll try to get a picture later today!
> 
> My target bow is black, strings red/silver with black pinstripes.



Gotta see pics of that color combo. Who is making your strings??.....JBK??


----------



## quickcat18

VanillaEps said:


> I guess I'd wanna know why he is switching because I'm not set on the Fatboys just yet. I know they're a target arrow which is why I'm asking about them.


He went to the HT-2 as he wanted an arrow he could use for Target or to hunt with if he wanted to and he really like how well the ht-2 where flying


----------



## eltaco

Here's a quick pic of my Target Centroid and the new strings by hartofthethumb.... WAY stoked with how this turned out. I need to try take pics at a different time of day, though... these don't do the bow justice! Would help if there was some green grass here, too, though... LOL!


----------



## Otter5

Well I've been reading this thread long enough. Ordered a Centroid sight unseen. Figured you fellows know what your talking about,lol. should pick it up first week of April, just in time for the start of our outdoor 3d league.


----------



## Capra

I Just started setting up my new Centroid for hunting. Currently I am trying to figure out what stabilizer to use, It seems like it wants more weight behind your hand than in front. What are you guys using ??

I was thinking a Stokerized SS1 or the tactical Doinker......

Thanks !


----------



## qdmbucks

Capra said:


> I Just started setting up my new Centroid for hunting. Currently I am trying to figure out what stabilizer to use, It seems like it wants more weight behind your hand than in front. What are you guys using ??
> 
> I was thinking a Stokerized SS1 or the tactical Doinker......
> 
> Thanks !


Thinking the same thing. I sure someone has the answers.


----------



## alaz

Hoping my bow comes soon...
eltaco, your bow looks great.
lAre those the 29.5" cams?
Also, I noticed you have your limb driver on the bottom limb. I like that, and did not realize the LD could be set up that way. How does it work for you? Was it as simple as just changing the activation arm, or were there other adjustments?


----------



## LongbowLogan

Put a surloc and viper scope combo on my centroid tonight for open class! Was busting a few nock out at 50 yards tonight so I'm very happy!


----------



## LongbowLogan

Here's my new to me Centroid! Black riser w/realtree limbs, really like it so far!


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> Hoping my bow comes soon...
> eltaco, your bow looks great.
> lAre those the 29.5" cams?
> Also, I noticed you have your limb driver on the bottom limb. I like that, and did not realize the LD could be set up that way. How does it work for you? Was it as simple as just changing the activation arm, or were there other adjustments?


Dang, you're still waiting, buddy? Shouldn't have waited to jump on the bandwagon! LOL!

Those are the 29.5" cams. My other set of them should be here in a couple of days... Then, FINALLY, I'll have both bows setup the same and I can quit messing with them!

The LD can be run to the bottom limb, but NOT the Pro-V. It's as simple as taking the lever arm off and putting it on backwards.. then readjusting tension. If the Pro-V could go to the bottom limb, I probably would have saved mine. I like that I can run my tightspot quiver as tight to the bow as possible without any interference with this setup. I'll likely be trying the Smackdown Pro for my hunting rig for this sole reason!


----------



## widowmakr

eltaco said:


> Here's a quick pic of my Target Centroid and the new strings by hartofthethumb.... WAY stoked with how this turned out. I need to try take pics at a different time of day, though... these don't do the bow justice! Would help if there was some green grass here, too, though... LOL!


That looks sick, very nice


----------



## naturalsteel

Awesome looking rig Widowmakr


----------



## naturalsteel

Anyone use a Hamskea Versa Rest on their Prime Bow and if so how do you like it?


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> Dang, you're still waiting, buddy? Shouldn't have waited to jump on the bandwagon! LOL!
> 
> Those are the 29.5" cams. My other set of them should be here in a couple of days... Then, FINALLY, I'll have both bows setup the same and I can quit messing with them!
> 
> The LD can be run to the bottom limb, but NOT the Pro-V. It's as simple as taking the lever arm off and putting it on backwards.. then readjusting tension. If the Pro-V could go to the bottom limb, I probably would have saved mine. I like that I can run my tightspot quiver as tight to the bow as possible without any interference with this setup. I'll likely be trying the Smackdown Pro for my hunting rig for this sole reason!


I'm thinking next week.
That's what I get for waiting and watching!
Your bow looks great!


----------



## scottforestlk

*Fat boys*



VanillaEps said:


> I guess I'd wanna know why he is switching because I'm not set on the Fatboys just yet. I know they're a target arrow which is why I'm asking about them.


My cousin and I both shoot fat boy's 400 and 500 out of are elite pures, we use the bow's for 3D. The flite is great and there super durable hard to wreck them with the g nock and collar. Im hoping to use them with the centroid when I get it hopefully soon.


----------



## Capra

naturalsteel said:


> Anyone use a Hamskea Versa Rest on their Prime Bow and if so how do you like it?


I have on on my Centroid. It is one of the nicest rests I have worked with. The great thing about it is that every adjustment that you need to make or may need to make is accounted for and there is a way to adjust it. I like the TT products but it seems like I always have to do some customizing to make them work right. The Hamskea is rock solid and I would be surprised if you ran into a situation where it couldn't be tuned for your set up.


----------



## PFD42

Does this seem slow? Shift 29/60 , 27.75 arrow length 347gr total weight. Im shooting 288fps, thats a 5 shot average. I just figured it would be a little faster. But hey, this is the finest most shootable bow ive ever owned.


----------



## eltaco

Yeah, something sounds off. What kind of chrony and lighting condition was that?

You're positive of the bow DW/DL and arrow weight?


----------



## PFD42

Everything measures out properly and weighed arrow three times,347gr flatline. Shot outdoors thru chrono ,dont know name brand of chrono . I shot 5 times with speeds of 288,289,287,288,288fps. We have 2 local pro shops ,i think im gonna try the others chrono tomorrow.


----------



## eltaco

Yeah, I'd try that first and foremost.

When my centroid was 29/60, it shot a 414gr @ 278fps with a loaded string, and I think the shift should be a couple fps faster. I would have guessed that you should be closer to 300.


----------



## PFD42

300 was what i thought too,but the way this bow shoots im pleased.


----------



## naturalsteel

Capra said:


> I have on on my Centroid. It is one of the nicest rests I have worked with. The great thing about it is that every adjustment that you need to make or may need to make is accounted for and there is a way to adjust it. I like the TT products but it seems like I always have to do some customizing to make them work right. The Hamskea is rock solid and I would be surprised if you ran into a situation where it couldn't be tuned for your set up.


Thank's Capra ! I'm going with a Hamskea


----------



## scottforestlk

How long is it taking to get your centroid's. I'm a lefty so maybe a little longer, It's been 5week's,is that about right 5 to 6 week's? Can't wait!!


----------



## brd556

PFD42 said:


> Does this seem slow? Shift 29/60 , 27.75 arrow length 347gr total weight. Im shooting 288fps, thats a 5 shot average. I just figured it would be a little faster. But hey, this is the finest most shootable bow ive ever owned.



Yes, thats a bit on the slow side. On the IBO calculator I use, your speed should be about 297 with that arrow.
What else do you have on your string?? Any string dampeners or Monkey Tails?? These things add a lot of weight
to the string and slow you down. They work....but they do slow you down.


----------



## PFD42

Dloop and 3/16 meta peep , nothing else


----------



## g2imagery

Ok, here's my Shift I have for trade or sale. I finally have it set up with what's working best for me. I really really am debating keeping this thing. I have one last offer on the table and if we don't come to an agreement I'm keeping her. This now shoots to well and is all around solid. And it just looks bad A!! The strings are Energy Wave and are the ONLY strings I will shoot. ThIs was his first Prime and as always he knocked it out of the park on looks and performance. They are OD green and silver with clear serving. I think it matches this bow well. Hit up Matt at Energy Wave for strings for your Prime I promise you can't beat on price, performance and customer service!


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Yes, thats a bit on the slow side. On the IBO calculator I use, your speed should be about 297 with that arrow.
> What else do you have on your string?? Any string dampeners or Monkey Tails?? These things add a lot of weight
> to the string and slow you down. They work....but they do slow you down.


Actually, I can repeatedly add and remove monkey tails to my string and at the very most I lose 1fps. As long as you keep them nearest the donuts, they make a very minimal effect to the speeds. Adding speed nocks to the string on my Elites could gain up to 8fps, even though I was adding a significant amount of weight to the string. Placement is everything


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Actually, I can repeatedly add and remove monkey tails to my string and at the very most I lose 1fps. As long as you keep them nearest the donuts, they make a very minimal effect to the speeds. Adding speed nocks to the string on my Elites could gain up to 8fps, even though I was adding a significant amount of weight to the string. Placement is everything



Yea you are right about that. I added speed studs to my Kobalt Z3 Mini-Burner and picked up about 4 fps. 
It is all about placement I just figured with the "donuts" it would be hard to get the string silencers close 
enough to the cams to keep the speed up. But I haven't put mine on yet....so you know more than I.


----------



## huckfinn38

I have a shift with 60lb limbs in optifade forest. Anyone interested in trading me their 70 lb limbs. I would take black or optifade forest. Also looking to trade a 29 in cam on a cengroid for a 29.5 cam...anyone?


----------



## Jbc3902

I took yalls advice and ordered strings from JBK for my new Shift. Too bad I don't have the bow yet to put the strings in lol


----------



## quickcat18

Jbc3902 said:


> I took yalls advice and ordered strings from JBK for my new Shift. Too bad I don't have the bow yet to put the strings in lol


:thumbs_up


----------



## g2imagery

Candidates for the Shift this weekend? I think so.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I say HELL yeah!


----------



## LongbowLogan

Looks like some feathers are about to fly!!!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Very nice hoytshooter. Get one for me...


----------



## PFD42

New strings everything back in spec. 60lb/29 and 347gr arrow .5 shot average 299, thats more like it.


----------



## eltaco

PFD42 said:


> New strings everything back in spec. 60lb/29 and 347gr arrow .5 shot average 299, thats more like it.


Do I get a prize for guessing within 1fps?

What all changed?


----------



## PFD42

Bow was 30-3/8ata , shoyld be 30. Brace height 7 it was 7-1/4.


----------



## Jbc3902

Holy sweet Pete. If I ordered my JBK strings Sunday I'd be surprised cause I posted Monday that I ordered them. Sitting in my mailbox today in a sick looking all black are my new strings. If they shoot 10% as good as their cs and their redunk turn around time, then your looking at the next Robin Hood.


----------



## quickcat18

Jbc3902 said:


> Holy sweet Pete. If I ordered my JBK strings Sunday I'd be surprised cause I posted Monday that I ordered them. Sitting in my mailbox today in a sick looking all black are my new strings. If they shoot 10% as good as their cs and their redunk turn around time, then your looking at the next Robin Hood.


He is the man and every set i have ever gotten have been as equally well made as the CS hi provides post some pic once you get them installed and a review.


----------



## Jbc3902

well Quick I'm going to be honest my biggest fear is the shop installing them right. I am really close to contacting Frank with the Bow-A-Constrictor and ordering it and doing it myself. I mean the day I bought my helim they installed everything for me and it was 100% stuff from their shop i bought except the rest. He installed everything and said, "here ya go" and handed it to me. No looking at timing, center shot, 20yd pin nothing. And another shop isn't an option G5 and Matthews are only sold there the next stop is atleast 1.5hrs and how the crap do I know they wont be the same. I'm so worried installing the new strings will result in dual cams being off timed and me cusing for days as to why im shooting like poo. Not really sure what to do to be honest.


----------



## mongopino915

Not to be rude but it may be time to invest in a bow press and built a $45 draw board. Like most do it yourself tuners, it is all about setting the bow up exactly how you think it should be and feeling good about it. Best of all, it is very convenient and you don't have anyone to blame. Archery talk is the best resource for bow tuning and it's free. 

I do support the local shops and bough tons of goodies from them but I prefer to set it up myself. Good Luck.


----------



## quickcat18

i totally agree i got the apple economy press as it is a great price it cannot let a bow completely down to swap limbs with out some modification which i am currently working on, but it is great for changing strings installing peeps and things like that. I would say the investment in a press would be well worth it in the long run. I need to build a draw board so i can check timing better, good luck.


----------



## eltaco

I also have my own press and drawboard, and would highly recommend it. Tuning can make me want to pull my hair out at times, but when I find the sweet.spot that I'm looking for its all worth it. There's a lot of value in knowing that you're perfectly setup and know how to fix it if something goes wrong!


----------



## nimrod1034

When I get the shift in I will let y'all know how the Bow Time Machine works with it. 

It's a great press and I am really happy with it. I like how it comes with fingers so the draw stop doesn't get in the way and you don't have to take it off. It takes about 20 seconds to switch from using it as a press to a draw board. Since its all one machine it takes up no space at all. You can also mount it to a wall your bench or use a stand.


----------



## widowmakr

I am also rockin a Hamskea rest on my Centroid, it works great and seems very accurate.


----------



## missourihunter1

Any buddy have their primes crackerized? Gonna do this in august before deer season. From everything I have read I get some great strings, pick up a few fps and the bow is possibly quieter and a bit more accurate?


----------



## g2imagery

I did the limb saver swap too.


----------



## KSQ2

To those doing the limb saver swap, how are you removing the the bow jax? Does it hurt the finish to remove them? And how are you attaching the limb savers? Is the factory adhesive working for you?


----------



## quickcat18

Last night we finished up the 7 week 5 spot league I run at my church and i finished up shooting 1016 out of 1050 (we only do 30 arrows a night). I technically finished in 1st but since i run the league and all i don't count my self in the running for prizes just to help push the other guys. But i do chalk up a win for the Prime, i know i can shoot better than i did i averaged 145 out of 150 for the 7 weeks but man is it easy to play with your own head especially when you know everyone expects you to shoot well. But it is good practice and it is good to have to fight the nerves some times as it prepares you for when the shot really counts. all in all it was a fun time and i just enjoy getting others to participate in the sport of archery.


----------



## g2imagery

KSQ2 said:


> To those doing the limb saver swap, how are you removing the the bow jax? Does it hurt the finish to remove them? And how are you attaching the limb savers? Is the factory adhesive working for you?


Mine peeled right off so easy! So easy I was even able to peel the old adhesive off the back and save the Bowjax! It did nothing to the finish. I cleaned and scraped any excess residue off with 6 or so alcohol preps and stuck the Limb Savers in the old spot. I grabbed the center part of the Bowjax and very gently pulled to one side and it peeled right off no finish issues at all.


----------



## VanillaEps

hoytshooter16 said:


> Mine peeled right off so easy! So easy I was even able to peel the old adhesive off the back and save the Bowjax! It did nothing to the finish. I cleaned and scraped any excess residue off with 6 or so alcohol preps and stuck the Limb Savers in the old spot. I grabbed the center part of the Bowjax and very gently pulled to one side and it peeled right off no finish issues at all.


Is that a Doinker Field Stabilizer on your Prime Centroid? The full 10.2oz as well?


----------



## retrieverfishin

hoytshooter16 said:


> Mine peeled right off so easy! So easy I was even able to peel the old adhesive off the back and save the Bowjax! It did nothing to the finish. I cleaned and scraped any excess residue off with 6 or so alcohol preps and stuck the Limb Savers in the old spot. I grabbed the center part of the Bowjax and very gently pulled to one side and it peeled right off no finish issues at all.


x2....and made a noticable difference too.


----------



## eltaco

hoytshooter16 said:


> Mine peeled right off so easy! So easy I was even able to peel the old adhesive off the back and save the Bowjax! It did nothing to the finish. I cleaned and scraped any excess residue off with 6 or so alcohol preps and stuck the Limb Savers in the old spot. I grabbed the center part of the Bowjax and very gently pulled to one side and it peeled right off no finish issues at all.


Are you guys hearing s noteable difference between the two? I've changed them on one of my centroids, but with the other items I've added I'm not sure how much difference can be found with the limbsavers only.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I thought it made a difference, but it was quite some time in between having them on. I know the difference between having them on and not was substantial.


----------



## nitro stinger

*My First Kills with Shift*

went to Nebraska for a few days and killed three Toms with my 2012 shift. One of them had 5 Beards!!!!
This bow is a killing machine!


----------



## scottforestlk

*Limbsaver swap*



KSQ2 said:


> To those doing the limb saver swap, how are you removing the the bow jax? Does it hurt the finish to remove them? And how are you attaching the limb savers? Is the factory adhesive working for you?


Are you switching to limb saver's for vibe or noise?


----------



## g2imagery

VanillaEps said:


> Is that a Doinker Field Stabilizer on your Prime Centroid? The full 10.2oz as well?


2 part answer to 2 questions. 

Nope it's just a 10.25 B stinger rod with about 2.5oz of steel I had tapped and drilled for that B Stinger 10" rod and the 12" next to it. On the end your seeing a Sims Limb saver stabilizer enhancer. BUT HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART. Lancaster's ALSO sells a B Stinger brand which looks identical to the Limb Saver brand enhancer. It's because it is, HOWEVER the B Stinger branded model has a 5/16-24 female opening where the Limb saver has a 1/4 that has a hybrid stud that enlarges into 5/16-24. Long story short. Web through they look the same. Buy the B Stinger stabilizer enhancer lol. I also have 6oz aluminum weights for 3D I put on in their place. 

Part 2

Limb Saver difference to Bowjax. I think it deadens a little more noise in the bow. I do not have hand shock in my Shift. I think my B Stinger bar eats it. I do notice a little without the bar though. The limb saver to MY ears deadens the sound. I've always been impressed and had great luck and results from Sims Limb Saver Products. I'd har made a video of me pulling them off and posted had I known it might have helped. I also tried Bowjax on my Hoyt and up the alphashox back in. I'm a Limb Saver fan but Bowjax arguably makes a great great product.


----------



## VanillaEps

For those of you using longer and heavier stabilizers on your Centroids, don't you find that the Centroid has a natural tendency to fall forward to begin with?

Doesn't adding a longer and heavy stabilizer (more than 6oz) tend to make you a bit less steady when settling into your pin and target?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaz

VanillaEps said:


> For those of you using longer and heavier stabilizers on your Centroids, don't you find that the Centroid has a natural tendency to fall forward to begin with?
> 
> Doesn't adding a longer and heavy stabilizer (more than 6oz) tend to make you a bit less steady when settling into your pin and target?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Centroid is not in yet (shipped from G5 today )...
but I have played with stabilizer weights. If you are just using a front rod (no side rod)...I notice there is a point of diminishing returns. For me it i between 10-15oz depending on the bow. That also depends on the length of the rod. It doesnt matter to me if the bow tips forward or not...for me more front weight steadies my bow and I have less left rights. I have more vertical groups...when I have a hard time keeping the bow off the bottom of the spot I am too heavy.


----------



## g2imagery

Nitro Stinger what kind of broad heads were you using?


----------



## nitro stinger

hoytshooter16 said:


> Nitro Stinger what kind of broad heads were you using?


turkey tom o hawk by trophy ridge - 2 3/4" cut


----------



## nanuke22

Here is my 2012 G5 Shift, shoots great, can't wait to start hunting with it.


----------



## quickcat18

updated pics of my Prime Centroid 29.5/62# set up for 3d & indoor with my Trinity archery T3 stabilizer & side bar and sureloc with viper scope. 















Cam pics top cam 







Bottom cam


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

You were a machine out there....hope your buddy did just as well  Can't wait to get my Centroid setup....hopefully this week.



nitro stinger said:


> went to Nebraska for a few days and killed three Toms with my 2012 shift. One of them had 5 Beards!!!!
> This bow is a killing machine!
> View attachment 1327993
> View attachment 1327994
> View attachment 1327995
> View attachment 1327996


----------



## nitro stinger

PSUAlumLeb said:


> You were a machine out there....hope your buddy did just as well  Can't wait to get my Centroid setup....hopefully this week.


Thanks, we all did good. we killed 9 birds in 2 days


----------



## Jbc3902

Ok I hope my shift will be in this week. I've been hearing that the shifts are coming from the factory out of spec, BH ATA etc. has anyone else seen this? Then again I'm changing my strings when I get it so it really may not matter too much


----------



## PFD42

1st tourny with my shift, had some trouble with my fatboys . They weren't consistent over 30yds. Even though I still shot a 7 down to win the hunter class.Gonna break them flatlines back out and get ready for next weekend. G5 has a quality product and im enjoying mine.


----------



## alaz

I expect my Centroid in the next few days.
What are the exact specs people are getting at 29" draw? Are they 34.25" and 7" BH....or slight variation?
thanks.


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> I expect my Centroid in the next few days.
> What are the exact specs people are getting at 29" draw? Are they 34.25" and 7" BH....or slight variation?
> thanks.


My 29" ran 34 3/16" ATA, never checked BH. I marked my tuning at full draw on the cams but have since sold them. The bow ran 1/8" long and peaked at 60.0#. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lost Horn

Got the Centroid out for its first outdoor 3D Tourney on Sunday. Shot quite well. Still need to work on judging yardages alittle. All in all I'm happy shot 7 up and should have my second place purse in the mail soon. Oh, The first place guy shot a Centroid as well. Looks like Prime is rolling well around here.


----------



## VanillaEps

What seems to be the predominant/preferred stabilizer for the Prime Centroids? I find that 10.2 oz. on the end is too much for me. I'm falling below the intended target.


----------



## eltaco

Is anyone tuning their own Prime? I swapped from 29" to 29.5" and have a couple of questions that I'm having a hard time figuring out. I sure wish G5 produced some sort of tuning guide.


----------



## Lost Horn

VanillaEps said:


> What seems to be the predominant/preferred stabilizer for the Prime Centroids? I find that 10.2 oz. on the end is too much for me. I'm falling below the intended target.


I like weight on the end but with this bow I have 8oz on the end of a 10 1/2" b-stinger. I have seen alot less too. One guy I seen has what looks like a 10" dead center with 2 weights. Not sure what they were maybe 2oz each. I even seen one with no stab at all.


----------



## PFD42

Ive got a 10" with 2 weights,gives me 12" and 7oz. Anything more and she gets to top heavy


----------



## VanillaEps

PFD42 said:


> Ive got a 10" with 2 weights,gives me 12" and 7oz. Anything more and she gets to top heavy


That's my issue right now. I thought it was just me. I need to remove some weight off the stab.


----------



## PFD42

Gonna do some trial and error with back weight and side bars this weekend.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Try a Stokerized SS1...it will let you put the weight where you need it.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

PFD42 said:


> Gonna do some trial and error with back weight and side bars this weekend.


Let me know how it goes. I'm in the same spot. Changing my centroid to a complete target/3D open class setup.


----------



## widowmakr

ive messed around with stabilizers on my Centroid a lot and right now the best i have found is a 10'' fuse carbon blade side bar with nothing out front.


----------



## mongopino915

eltaco said:


> Is anyone tuning their own Prime? I swapped from 29" to 29.5" and have a couple of questions that I'm having a hard time figuring out. I sure wish G5 produced some sort of tuning guide.


Hello Eltaco,

Just received my Shift from No Limits Archery over the weekend and played with it a little. Just tune it like any other binary two track cam system (e.g. Elite) by aligning the dot with the cable on the draw board and setting the draw stops to hit the limbs at the same time. I did noticed that the dots are not lined up when using the inside limbs as references at full draw; however, the draw stops are positioned equally from the end so I am guessing that aligning the dots with the cable may be the correct way to synch these cams. There are no dots to line up with the cable when approaching full draw so synch. is measured/set at 3/4 into the draw. 

The bow is dead in the hand and most vibration free of any bow I have shot. Totally impressed and pleased.

If I am totally out of whack on this cam synch. stuff, please correct me.


----------



## alaz

PFD42 said:


> Gonna do some trial and error with back weight and side bars this weekend.


I'll be picking my bow up tonight...so I will be doing lots of playing around with stabilizers this weekend. I shoot freestyle, so I plan on setting up a 28" front rod, and 12" side rod. My current set up on my Supra is 6oz out in front and 12 oz in back. I'll post up what I end up with...and pics


----------



## eltaco

alaz said:


> I'll be picking my bow up tonight...so I will be doing lots of playing around with stabilizers this weekend. I shoot freestyle, so I plan on setting up a 28" front rod, and 12" side rod. My current set up on my Supra is 6oz out in front and 12 oz in back. I'll post up what I end up with...and pics


The suspense is killing me! What's the good word?!


----------



## alaz

eltaco said:


> The suspense is killing me! What's the good word?!


I'm on my way now...shop is 1hr 45 away....will have it soon!


----------



## missourihunter1

So, I like a few others was having trouble with sound from my centroid not necessarily loud just an odd sound. I did the limbsaver swap skeptically but figured 12$ what the heck. Well it definetly helped the thing is quieter and a much duller tone now. Thanks for the advice guys. I might buy another set just in case these ever start to fall off.


----------



## eltaco

missourihunter1 said:


> So, I like a few others was having trouble with sound from my centroid not necessarily loud just an odd sound. I did the limbsaver swap skeptically but figured 12$ what the heck. Well it definetly helped the thing is quieter and a much duller tone now. Thanks for the advice guys. I might buy another set just in case these ever start to fall off.


Spend another $7 on string leeches. You'll thank me later 

Glad to hear you guys are finding the same results as me on the sound dampening


----------



## missourihunter1

Ive got 4 monkey tails, and I have got 4 string factors on the way. I hope they dont let me down! Hopefully the monkey tails wont fall off or wear things if I just use them on the cables


----------



## redneck3d

Stabilizer wrap I made for my Centroid! Can't wait to get my bow. Should be here next week!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1733803


----------



## scottforestlk

missourihunter1 said:


> Ive got 4 monkey tails, and I have got 4 string factors on the way. I hope they dont let me down! Hopefully the monkey tails wont fall off or wear things if I just use them on the cables


Will you be putting any of the monkey tails on the strings, is that a bad idea?


----------



## g2imagery

I have a set of factory silver and blue yokes if anyone needs a spare set I can sell them cheap.


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Spend another $7 on string leeches. You'll thank me later
> 
> Glad to hear you guys are finding the same results as me on the sound dampening


I bought the limbsaver and the Norway string stop and installed them both. Did a great
job on killing the "donk" noise. I also bought the string leeches, but I am waiting for you
to post a pic of where you installed yours. 

How close to the "donut" did you put them??


----------



## g2imagery

Ok I am not Bowtech bashing at all. I like Bowtech and they make a very fast, accurate and smooth bow. But theit finish. Well its no secret the finish sucks at best. I looked at the Prime and Bowtech Optifades side by side and its night and dat between the two finshes. The Prime finish runs circles around the Bowtech. Again I am not bashing Bowtech in anyway just making a comparison between the two finishes. The Shift picture is minw the Bowtech belongs to someone else and I deleted a few areas to conceal their bow and just show a general Bowtech Optifade finish vs the Prime's.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> I bought the limbsaver and the Norway string stop and installed them both. Did a great
> job on killing the "donk" noise. I also bought the string leeches, but I am waiting for you
> to post a pic of where you installed yours.
> 
> How close to the "donut" did you put them??


Here's where I put them. Don't mind the bow, it's still a work in progress


----------



## brd556

Thanks so much.....that bow looks awesome.


----------



## alaz

Got my bow in!
fit and finish is awesome...the bow is just like a remembered from the Demo....except with my sight on (DS Advantage)...it is definately top heavy, more than I expected. So I will be messing with stabilizers over the next few days and I'll post pics.


----------



## boarman1

I have several of these coming in next week. Im sure they want last long at all.


----------



## Lost Horn

hoytshooter16 said:


> Ok I am not Bowtech bashing at all. I like Bowtech and they make a very fast, accurate and smooth bow. But theit finish. Well its no secret the finish sucks at best. I looked at the Prime and Bowtech Optifades side by side and its night and dat between the two finshes. The Prime finish runs circles around the Bowtech. Again I am not bashing Bowtech in anyway just making a comparison between the two finishes. The Shift picture is minw the Bowtech belongs to someone else and I deleted a few areas to conceal their bow and just show a general Bowtech Optifade finish vs the Prime's.


I noticed the samething yesterday. Looks like bowtech was dipped and the Prime's is not. The prime uses some sort of baking process but is not powder coat. The finish looks stretched and all out of proportion. Aslo, the bace color looks off. Primes seems to have this down very well.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Finally got the chance to do some broadhead tuning out of my prime centroid and all I can say is wow. I usually shoot NAP thunderheads in 100gr. Screwed one on the tip of my gold tip expedition hunters...yes, hunters. I know .006 isn't popular, but they work for me. Anyways, shot at 10 and it was dead on with my points...20, same, 30 same, at 40 this was the result. One broadhead and 3 field points in the group. To say that I am impressed with this bow is an understatement.


----------



## g2imagery

LostHorn that's exactly my thoughts. Even if it a dip, it's a bad dip. You see guys on here all day long with crazy dip jobs that look insane. Bowtech just really could care less it seems about flaking and finish. The bow does shoot lights out but for a grand you ought to get what you do with a Prime.


----------



## alaz

63#, 29", Centroid, DS Advantage sight with HHA Scope (no lens), LimbDriver Pro V 
Doinker stabs, but I will building my own in the next couple of weeks.

Here are some pics:


----------



## alaz

BTW...anyone else using long stabs on this? Right now I have 4oz out in front and 14 oz out back. On my Supra, I used 5 oz out in front and 13oz out back.


----------



## MAXXIS31

Has anyone tried filling the aluminum rings ( Barrels on the string with silicon seems like that would remove some vibration and have the least amount of effect on the speed??? Also has anyone tried a paradigm CTA yet I have one I am going to put on mine whenever it shows up. It helped a ton on my Maxxis, I installed it so it was barely touching the string.


----------



## legacy_hunter02

wanted to let you all know that i have started a Group for all Prime owners....thought it would be a good place for us all...PM me for an invite to the group


----------



## brd556

I got my string and cable leeches installed today and they do make a difference.
For me its hard to tell which makes the "MOST" difference, but each step has helped
a little bit. I did them in stages and noticed a slight change at each.....

1 - Replace BowJax with LimbSavers
2 - Replace factory string stop with Norway stop
3 - String and cable leeches installed 

Each made a slight difference, but when combined.....quite a big difference. Very
noticeable when shot next to a stock setup Centroid.

EDIT: I did have a 2 fps decrease when adding the leaches.


----------



## slowtech24

*New Centoid*

Finally got my centroid after a five week weight, hopefully it will be worth it! Put a Hogg-it sight, black limbdriver prov, stokerized stablizer, and g5 peep. Now I hope to find a pair of the blue side plates that came on the target bow. Shooting really good, trying to get used to the weight, but overall love the bow! and probally need to change my bowtech logo into one of those primes. Its primetime, now.


----------



## brd556

slowtech24 said:


> Finally got my centroid after a five week weight, hopefully it will be worth it! Put a Hogg-it sight, black limbdriver prov, stokerized stablizer, and g5 peep. Now I hope to find a pair of the blue side plates that came on the target bow. Shooting really good, trying to get used to the weight, but overall love the bow! and probally need to change my bowtech logo into one of those primes. Its primetime, now.



I will trade you those black grips for a set of blue ones.
They came off my Centroid and are basically brand new.
I took them off a couple weeks after getting my bow.

Let me know.....PM sent.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

brd556 said:


> I will trade you those black grips for a set of blue ones.
> They came off my Centroid and are basically brand new.
> I took them off a couple weeks after getting my bow.
> 
> Let me know.....PM sent.


Damn..... You beat me to it!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Me too....


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> I got my string and cable leeches installed today and they do make a difference.
> For me its hard to tell which makes the "MOST" difference, but each step has helped
> a little bit. I did them in stages and noticed a slight change at each.....
> 
> 1 - Replace BowJax with LimbSavers
> 2 - Replace factory string stop with Norway stop
> 3 - String and cable leeches installed
> 
> Each made a slight difference, but when combined.....quite a big difference. Very
> noticeable when shot next to a stock setup Centroid.
> 
> EDIT: I did have a 2 fps decrease when adding the leaches.


That's awesome!

Monkey tails showed 0-1fps loss on my chrony. Never tested with the leeches as I was swapping new strings and just threw em in!


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

The long wait is over as I got my Centroid last night! All setup and ready to roll. Limb Driver Pro V, Black Gold Ascent sight, and of course a Stokerized SS1. The paper tune holes at the shop were perfect and at 10 yards in the garage last night the arrows were on top of each other. Now to use some nice weather to dial it in at longer distances.


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Monkey tails showed 0-1fps loss on my chrony. Never tested with the leeches as I was swapping new strings and just threw em in!



I can live with the loss. Before I make up my mind for sure, I will take the
leeches back out of the main string, while leaving them in the cables. This
should give me back the speed without much change in sound....hopefully.


----------



## alaz

brd556 said:


> I can live with the loss. Before I make up my mind for sure, I will take the
> leeches back out of the main string, while leaving them in the cables. This
> should give me back the speed without much change in sound....hopefully.


Post the results of this.
thanks.


----------



## brd556

alaz said:


> Post the results of this.
> thanks.


I will, but it will most likely be Monday. I am working 12 hours shifts this
weekend. I will try and get time in the evening, but probably Monday.


----------



## alaz

brd556 said:


> I will, but it will most likely be Monday. I am working 12 hours shifts this
> weekend. I will try and get time in the evening, but probably Monday.


No problem...I am in no rush.
I need to pick up some quad limb savers.


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Monkey tails showed 0-1fps loss on my chrony. Never tested with the leeches as I was swapping new strings and just threw em in!


My findings as well Jeremy :thumbs_up.. Looks like I will be in your neck of the woods Mon-Wed of this coming week


----------



## curley30030x

Uh oh..... 
60 yard grouping....first time.......


----------



## Lost Horn

Oh, Yah. The Prime is tuned in now. Just won the G5 shoot with a 307 in Advanced Hunter (IBO scoring).

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## PFD42

Gotta brag on the shift ,2 tournaments and 2 1st place trophies. All the bows I have and have owned the shift is the cats meow. Still havent worked out the perfect stab setup yet, working with coachbernie on it.


----------



## hoov12

my shift is 100% ready for tom, got that headlock as tight to the riser as i could. I didn't care for it at first but got used to it quickly. I shot with it on and don't take it off for anything. I love this bow and think that anyone in the market for a new bow owes it to them selves to try these primes. G5 makes a super product and are great people to deal with, hope they have a stabilizer in the works though. wink, wink.


----------



## curley30030x

New threads


----------



## Belicoso

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1335096
> View attachment 1335097
> New threads


How you like it compared to your PSE´s?


----------



## curley30030x

I'm impressed. Wasn't last year. But now that I've had the chance to play with one, I can honestly say that it is worthy of the price tag it carries! It is very solid, super smooth, and aims every bit as good as my Dominator. Seems to be a bit easier to shoot tho....uh oh :wink:


----------



## Belicoso

How you like the limb stops versus cable stops?


----------



## curley30030x

Belicoso said:


> How you like the limb stops versus cable stops?


I wasn't sold at first. Til I played with them, and timed them right. It allows for a super super super solid wall, and an unreal aiming capabilities. All you have to do with this bow is aim, and pull the trigger.


----------



## eltaco

Belicoso said:


> How you like the limb stops versus cable stops?


Claus, I don't know what in the world you are still waiting on the sidelines for


----------



## Belicoso

eltaco said:


> Claus, I don't know what in the world you are still waiting on the sidelines for


Ha ha thanks for the little push.
Turbo is shooting fine and I have a zero cam lean bow on the way,so it´s not in my cards right now.


----------



## nimrod1034

What is the best place y'all have found for the centershot on the shift? 

Also what is working out for nock point right through center of Berger holes or a bit Higher or lower? 
I am just trying to knock off a bit of time paper tuning and getting it all set up lol.


----------



## eltaco

nimrod1034 said:


> What is the best place y'all have found for the centershot on the shift?
> 
> Also what is working out for nock point right through center of Berger holes or a bit Higher or lower?
> I am just trying to knock off a bit of time paper tuning and getting it all set up lol.


I'm not at home so can't get a measurement, but with the code red I suggest going thru the top half of the Berger holes, and start with the rest centered on the riser. Turn your cock vanes to 1 o'clock and ensure you have no contact. I'd also recommend trying the rest in as far down as possible without letting the football contact the string stop rod at full draw.

That should get you very close


----------



## Novice

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1335096
> View attachment 1335097
> New threads


Unrelated, but what kind of sight is on your bow? Nice threads btw.


----------



## brd556

nimrod1034 said:


> What is the best place y'all have found for the centershot on the shift?
> 
> Also what is working out for nock point right through center of Berger holes or a bit Higher or lower?
> I am just trying to knock off a bit of time paper tuning and getting it all set up lol.


I never measured for centershot. I put an arrow in the rest and then looked straight down through
the limb adjustment bolts and tightened up the rest when it was DEAD CENTER. I went to the paper
tuner and checked.......perfect.

As for turning your cock vane to 1 o'clock...I disagree with that. Even if you have vane/cable
contact at rest, your ti-glide will pull the cables out of the way on release. This is been verified
by the G5 Prime crew with high speed video equipment by me with the old "lip stick on the vane"
to double check. 

You can read this advise yourself back a few pages. Brian from G5 posts that offsetting your 
cock vane is NOT necessary and _could_ lead to other issues. Some guys still do it this 
way, (including my brother) but its not needed.


----------



## curley30030x

Novice said:


> Unrelated, but what kind of sight is on your bow? Nice threads btw.


Thank you. It's a sureloc supreme with a specialty pro scope.


----------



## qdmbucks

In case any one is interested I have a 29/70 Centroid and a set of new 2012 (grey/black) grips for sale in the classifieds.

*Bow*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736303

*Grips*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736314

Thanks,
matt


----------



## nimrod1034

brd556 said:


> I never measured for centershot. I put an arrow in the rest and then looked straight down through
> the limb adjustment bolts and tightened up the rest when it was DEAD CENTER. I went to the paper
> tuner and checked.......perfect.
> 
> As for turning your cock vane to 1 o'clock...I disagree with that. Even if you have vane/cable
> contact at rest, your ti-glide will pull the cables out of the way on release. This is been verified
> by the G5 Prime crew with high speed video equipment by me with the old "lip stick on the vane"
> to double check.
> 
> You can read this advise yourself back a few pages. Brian from G5 posts that offsetting your
> cock vane is NOT necessary and _could_ lead to other issues. Some guys still do it this
> way, (including my brother) but its not needed.


Thanks for help. I did turn my feather to the 1 o'clock position so when I drew back the feathers didn't hit the cables and make a wierd noise. If it was a vane I wouldn't of worried about it much. 
I have to do the same exact thing on my Destroyer 350.


----------



## Jbc3902

Well my Shift came in today. It looks amazing. However I'm 2 weeks or so till my BOA arrives. I'm waiting till it does to install my new all black string and tune this thing up. I'll give you guys a heads up when its coming as I'm sure I'll be posting here frequently saying, "holy cow why is my bow shooting backwards now" I also plan to video my string swap over either as a small tutorial or most likely as a entrance for AFHV.


----------



## mclaughlin87

I just bought a 2012 Centroid that was shot less than 100 times. They seller liked his Invasion more. I received it a few weeks ago, but I sent it to Baldy's Archery for strings and tune right away. I have the stock strings if anyone is interested. Please PM me an offer. Thanks!


----------



## north slope

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1335096
> View attachment 1335097
> New threads


New bow, new kid, whats next? Welcome to the Prime side of life....


----------



## muzzydeath

Ok, here goes. I have a 2011 Prime Shift that just had the short cam cables replaced. The older blue yokes were starting to cut the cam cables. The short ones that go through the black yoke that connects to the main string. Once I got the bow back from the dealer...was supposed to be tuned...it was like a completely different bow. Was a bit louder and hitting way low and left. About 8 inches low and 4 inches left. The string wasn't changed and the nock point, kisser and peep were not moved. I noticed that the nock point was now about 1/4" above level.

I never checked it when it was new because it was shooting beautiful and was tuned perfectly. Muzzy three blades hit right with fp's right away with no adjustments.
Does anyone have experience with typical center shot measurements and nock points for this bow? The dealer told me not to mess with the rest but it's an hour each way to the dealer and they insist I leave the bow with them each time. So that is 4 hours of windshield time and $50 in gas for something I think should have been taken care of with the cable change.


----------



## nimrod1034

muzzydeath said:


> Ok, here goes. I have a 2011 Prime Shift that just had the short cam cables replaced. The older blue yokes were starting to cut the cam cables. The short ones that go through the black yoke that connects to the main string. Once I got the bow back from the dealer...was supposed to be tuned...it was like a completely different bow. Was a bit louder and hitting way low and left. About 8 inches low and 4 inches left. The string wasn't changed and the nock point, kisser and peep were not moved. I noticed that the nock point was now about 1/4" above level.
> 
> I never checked it when it was new because it was shooting beautiful and was tuned perfectly. Muzzy three blades hit right with fp's right away with no adjustments.
> Does anyone have experience with typical center shot measurements and nock points for this bow? The dealer told me not to mess with the rest but it's an hour each way to the dealer and they insist I leave the bow with them each time. So that is 4 hours of windshield time and $50 in gas for something I think should have been taken care of with the cable change.


Check out the nuts and bolts of archery. It's in the sticky in the general archery section. 

Then look at the French tuning method. It is really easy to do and it will set your centershot perfect. Even a 1/16th of an inch off can make a major effect on how your bow shoots. 

For your nock point make sure your bow is level then look where your arrow is running through the Berger holes above the shelf on the riser. It should pretty much run right through the center of those two holes. Then set the point so that your arrow is level with the bow or makes a perfect 90 degree angle above and below your arrow against the string.


----------



## Jbc3902

Ok here is the deal. I couldn't control myself tonight and went ahead and paper tuned and then French tuned my new Shift. Even though I'm replacing the strings in a week, I just had to know how it felt to shoot it. Now I know I am a pretty severe novice when it comes to archery in general, but one thing I was really preparing for was the noise so many of yall had discussed in this thread. I replaced the bowjax with limb savers and that was it. Maybe its the axion stabelizer or something else, because there is no noise period on my shot. I didn't get the helim out tonight but plan to tomorrow, but am almost certain my heli is louder then my shift. There is once again almost no sound at all and more importantly I swear if my left and right hand weren't attached to my body there is no way my left hand would know if I shot if I closed my eyes. I mean most all of you didn't speak highly enough about this freaking bow. Just saying "don't shoot one or you will buy one" isn't enough. Its honestly the most amazing thing I have ever held in my hand. I am honestly at a loss for words over everything about it. I have no idea if someone else can test their bow with the 5 inch axion gridlock, but if you can I'd love to hear the results. I'm not sure if me videoing it would help show you what I'm hearing (or better yet what I'm not hearing), but if you guys think that would help I'll gladly do so tomorrow.


----------



## KSQ2

Looks great! I've thought about the Axion myself, but I'll put my cheap wildman on it first and see how it does. I already have the limbsavers and the norway string stop. Now I just need my bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalsteel

what string and limb dampener's do you recommend for a Centroid?


----------



## Jbc3902

limb dampeners aren't a question, put the limbsavers on, as for the string I'll suggest JBK and I havent' even shot them yet. Too many people love em and more importantly having something ordered on a monday afternoon and in your mailbox on wednesday is enough to make me shoot them till my arms fall off.


----------



## naturalsteel

Thank's Jbc3902


----------



## PFD42

Congrats on getting your shift jbc ! Its an amazing bow isnt it . It help me shoot 6up and win yazoo, were going to attala next weekend. Hope to see yall there.


----------



## brd556

The accuracy of my Centroid amazes me every time I go out shooting.


----------



## muzzydeath

thanks for the advice nimrod. I will certainly take it into consideration. I am fairly new to archery and am still learning the tuning process. Was just disappointed it wasn't tuned at the shop as I was told it would be. When it was purchased it was tuned perfectly and when the short cam cables were replaced it was assumed by the shop nothing would change. My only real worry about tuning it myself is how the shop strung the rest cable into the down cable. Don't want to mess up the timing of the rest but that isn't that hard to do anyway.


----------



## nimrod1034

No adjusting the timing isn't hard and nothing on a bow is really hard if you know what you are doing. It can be frustrating at times and you are gonna make mistakes all part of the learning process. You can't be afraid to mess anything up everything is fixable. If its something you havn't done before just try to get a basic understanding of it first. If you get stuck you know where to come for help.


----------



## Lost Horn

Ok, maybe this was talked about but my uncle has recently purchased a Centroid. He is really upset with the way its shooting. I've tried to help but just can't get it figured out. He is having tears in paper and when he does get it shooting bullets every once in a while it'll throw a tear. He switched to his hunting arrows and now his rest is moved in so far that the cables are pushing the arrow off Tue center of the rest when he draws. He switched from a Primal and is 300 average shooter so I know he is not torqueing the bow. At least not that bad. The arrows are spined correctly. He is using a Pro V rest with the cord tied to the axle button. Everything seems to be tight. He is ready to wrap it around a tree and go back to the Primal. The draw does seem to be 1/2" long but can't believe it should cause this to this extreme. Can anyone help? Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mongopino915

Lost Horn, not sure if this will help but you may try switching the limbs. Sometimes, the fork on the limbs may not be balanced thus resulting in the tear. Because of the parallel cam + flexing cable rod design, you may have perfect cam alignment (no cam lean) but lateral nock travel can occur if the limb forks are not balanced. My Shift was shooting very accurate (with the rest set slightly inward towards the riser) but I did noticed a slight right tear when shooting bare shaft and fletched arrow fish tailing in flight. Last night I swapped the limbs and the bow is now shooting perfect bare shaft bullet hole, and the fletched arrow fish tailing is gone. The rest is now set centered to the riser/grip. If I can keep my form consistent, so will the bow. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman3

hey guys.. it would be GREAT if you could head over to this post I made on info of prime bows.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1737792

OR, if your not to busy send a quick PM and we can have a chat about the prime draw cycle. how smooth it is?? compared to other bows you have shot.. please and thank you!! I probably wont end up seeing this post so pm or a post on my thread would be great!


----------



## Lost Horn

Thanks, Mongopino915. I'll keep this in mind. I think he is going to call Brian today and see what's going on. He also has 28 1/2" cams on the way.


----------



## PFD42

Lost Horn check the ata and brace . Mine were out when i first got it giving me some crazy fliers. I got everything back in spec and smooth flight every time


----------



## slimshady2

I'm going to the shop today and take a closer look at the G5 prime. Hope to try it out and see for myself what all the rage is about.


----------



## Lost Horn

PFD42 said:


> Lost Horn check the ata and brace . Mine were out when i first got it giving me some crazy fliers. I got everything back in spec and smooth flight every time


Yah, I sked hime to check those dims but he didn't think it would cause a tear like that. I'll make him check. lol


----------



## eltaco

Alright, question for the Prime guru's.

I initially had 29" cams on my Centroid, the draw was awesome, hit peak and dropped 0.6# on my scale, held it until it dropped to the valley... very smooth. I swapped to 29.5" cams and the DFC went wild on me. Hits peak, drops 0.6#, then picks up 1# (new peak) right before it drops to the valley. I've been twisting all over the place trying to get rid of it, but can't seem to rid that hump from the system. Good chance it's my lack of tuning skill, but I'll open it up to your thoughts. 

Currently:
ATA: 34 3/16"
DL: 29 5/8" (1/8" long), stops all the way out. Holds ~8.5#
DW: 59.8# early, peaks late at 60.2#
Cams sync'd


----------



## quickcat18

look what i made today


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Alright, question for the Prime guru's.
> 
> I initially had 29" cams on my Centroid, the draw was awesome, hit peak and dropped 0.6# on my scale, held it until it dropped to the valley... very smooth. I swapped to 29.5" cams and the DFC went wild on me. Hits peak, drops 0.6#, then picks up 1# (new peak) right before it drops to the valley. I've been twisting all over the place trying to get rid of it, but can't seem to rid that hump from the system. Good chance it's my lack of tuning skill, but I'll open it up to your thoughts.
> 
> Currently:
> ATA: 34 3/16"
> DL: 29 5/8" (1/8" long), stops all the way out. Holds ~8.5#
> DW: 59.8# early, peaks late at 60.2#
> Cams sync'd


OK here is mine i do not have a scale(what one do you have) yet but put the bow on my freshly made draw board and checked cam timing. when i hit full draw and both draw stop pegs make contact with the limb my dots look like this 

.I . . . . . . . . . i can count 9 dots on the top side and dot #10 is jsut cut off by that top edge of the limb (i will get a pic later) 

my specs are
ATA: 34 1/2 
Brace: 7 1/16 
draw stop: in the 75% range 

i feel that my draw is: hits peak and rolls all the way back until it falls off right before hitting the wall, no hump. but i know a scale would show more accurately what it is doing. 

once i get my draw board fully completed i will take some pics and can do some more tests for you.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> OK here is mine i do not have a scale(what one do you have) yet but put the bow on my freshly made draw board and checked cam timing. when i hit full draw and both draw stop pegs make contact with the limb my dots look like this
> 
> .I . . . . . . . . . i can count 9 dots on the top side and dot #10 is jsut cut off by that top edge of the limb (i will get a pic later)
> 
> my specs are
> ATA: 34 1/2
> Brace: 7 1/16
> draw stop: in the 75% range
> 
> i feel that my draw is: hits peak and rolls all the way back until it falls off right before hitting the wall, no hump. but i know a scale would show more accurately what it is doing.
> 
> once i get my draw board fully completed i will take some pics and can do some more tests for you.


Did you mean to say that your ATA was 34 1/4, or the 34 1/2 that you typed?

I'm using an American Weigh TL-330 (I believe) but I've heard great recommendations on the Pelouze scale. 

I might ask you to move your draw stops to all the way out and get me an exact DL and cam position at full draw, if you don't mind. I don't know precisely where your stops are, so going to all the way out is an easy way to see how different we are. If you don't want to move them, I can understand, though!

Thanks!


----------



## Lost Horn

Ok his a-a is spot on as well is his brace. He was planning on stopping into the shop today but something came up. He is going to either call G5 or go to the shop. He got so disappointed today he put his sight back on he's Primal and he's shooting that as if he never put it down.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Did you mean to say that your ATA was 34 1/4, or the 34 1/2 that you typed?
> 
> I'm using an American Weigh TL-330 (I believe) but I've heard great recommendations on the Pelouze scale.
> 
> I might ask you to move your draw stops to all the way out and get me an exact DL and cam position at full draw, if you don't mind. I don't know precisely where your stops are, so going to all the way out is an easy way to see how different we are. If you don't want to move them, I can understand, though!
> 
> Thanks!


nope i am at 34 1/2 A2A, how are you measuring draw length so we are consistent? i will first take a picture of my bow and draw stops and cams before i move anything, as i have it shooting very good right now but if you still have not figured it out i will move them.


----------



## jjohnson

Quickcat18,

Your ata should be closer to 34 1/4". Once you get a scale and measure your peak weight/holding weight and get an accurate draw length measurement it will tell you more what to do. If your peak weight is lower than 60lbs then twisting the cables would bump that back up at the same time it will bring your ata down closer to 34 1/4. This will also lengthen your draw. You want to measure your draw length going from the throat of the grip to string and then add 1.75". 

On your draw board start your tape on the backside of your post. And start the tape 1.75" plus the diameter of your post. Say your post is 1" then start your tape at 2 3/4" and run it out from there. Hope that wasn't to confusing.

To check timing I would check it by looking at the cables closest to riser. Check top and bottom with the dots at 2-3 different spots throughout the draw cycle. Not when the stops are touching the limbs. Better to check them just before and then adjust the stops. If they are off by very little (1/2 dot or so) put 1/2 twist in one cable. If it gets worse take that 1/2 twist out and put it in other cable. Should get you spot on. Once you get them perfectly timed adjust draw stops to touch limbs at same time at your desired draw length and letoff. A good way to do this is to slide a credit card inbetween stops and limb on both top and bottom.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> nope i am at 34 1/2 A2A, how are you measuring draw length so we are consistent? i will first take a picture of my bow and draw stops and cams before i move anything, as i have it shooting very good right now but if you still have not figured it out i will move them.


It'd help if you had a scale to know where your holding weight is currently, but as long as you measure your DL before moving stops, it'd be really easy to get back. 
That said, its not worth changing anything until you get your hands on a scale to see what's happening with that DFC. If its similar to mine, there's no reason to go chasing yours.

Mine still "feels" smooth, but not like it felt before, and my drawboard confirms it. The bow is harder to draw than before, which just means that I fatigue much faster than I did before.


----------



## quickcat18

jjohnson said:


> Quickcat18,
> 
> Your ata should be closer to 34 1/4". Once you get a scale and measure your peak weight/holding weight and get an accurate draw length measurement it will tell you more what to do. If your peak weight is lower than 60lbs then twisting the cables would bump that back up at the same time it will bring your ata down closer to 34 1/4. This will also lengthen your draw. You want to measure your draw length going from the throat of the grip to string and then add 1.75".
> 
> On your draw board start your tape on the backside of your post. And start the tape 1.75" plus the diameter of your post. Say your post is 1" then start your tape at 2 3/4" and run it out from there. Hope that wasn't to confusing.
> 
> To check timing I would check it by looking at the cables closest to riser. Check top and bottom with the dots at 2-3 different spots throughout the draw cycle. Not when the stops are touching the limbs. Better to check them just before and then adjust the stops. If they are off by very little (1/2 dot or so) put 1/2 twist in one cable. If it gets worse take that 1/2 twist out and put it in other cable. Should get you spot on. Once you get them perfectly timed adjust draw stops to touch limbs at same time at your desired draw length and letoff. A good way to do this is to slide a credit card inbetween stops and limb on both top and bottom.


when i talked to Brian at G5 he told me that specs are a starting point and if you are with in a 1/4 of specs and the bow is shooting good you should be fine, the main thing he talked about was cam timing and they check this a 3 or 4 different points in the draw. 

my bow pulls at 62# and cams are in time (which i did with out a draw board, but since i just built one i checked them on it and they are good all the way back) and it shoots great so i don't see any need to change anything.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> when i talked to Brian at G5 he told me that specs are a starting point and if you are with in a 1/4 of specs and the bow is shooting good you should be fine, the main thing he talked about was cam timing and they check this a 3 or 4 different points in the draw.
> 
> my bow pulls at 62# and cams are in time (which i did with out a draw board, but since i just built one i checked them on it and they are good all the way back) and it shoots great so i don't see any need to change anything.


Agreed on not changing it if it aint broken. I'm just on a quest to get rid of this hump that showed up. I'll gladly chase your specs if you get a scale and determine that there's no hump in your DFC.

Also curious on your speeds. Seems mine picked up a couple fps by reducing the ATA (more preload). That said, I'd give up a couple fps if I could get the hump out of the DFC.
Currently 29.625/60.0, 414gr @ 282-283fps


----------



## quickcat18

eltaco said:


> Agreed on not changing it if it aint broken. I'm just on a quest to get rid of this hump that showed up. I'll gladly chase your specs if you get a scale and determine that there's no hump in your DFC.
> 
> Also curious on your speeds. Seems mine picked up a couple fps by reducing the ATA (more preload). That said, I'd give up a couple fps if I could get the hump out of the DFC.
> Currently 29.625/60.0, 414gr @ 282-283fps


i just got a OMP M100 digital bow scale so once it shows up i will let you know what i find out hopefully i will have it middle of next week.


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> i just got a OMP M100 digital bow scale so once it shows up i will let you know what i find out hopefully i will have it middle of next week.


Very cool. I'm excited for you! The drawboard is such a necessary tuning tool. The only problem with it is that its easy to get wrapped up in trying to perfect tuning, chasing DFC, or speeds.... sometimes I just need to call it good and get back to shooting!


----------



## blakbelt

quickcat18 said:


> As for my Hunting bow i ordered a Athens R120 don't get me wrong i still love my prime but at a Youth Pastor and Believer in Jesus Christ I just loved the look of the bow and have heard great things about that company as well. Besides there is no rule that says i can only like one company right


What exactly is it about the look of Athens bow that makes it more religious than a Prime? lol


----------



## jjohnson

quickcat18 said:


> when i talked to Brian at G5 he told me that specs are a starting point and if you are with in a 1/4 of specs and the bow is shooting good you should be fine, the main thing he talked about was cam timing and they check this a 3 or 4 different points in the draw.
> 
> my bow pulls at 62# and cams are in time (which i did with out a draw board, but since i just built one i checked them on it and they are good all the way back) and it shoots great so i don't see any need to change anything.


Good deal. Sometimes it is better to just shoot. Justin


----------



## KSQ2

I read these threads and see all of you guys fine-tuning your bows and it scares me! My Centroid still hasn't shone up, but I'm afraid I'll become a monster, since I now have access to a good draw board and all the tools I need to work on the bow. I don't know if I'll ever be satisfied again, I'll have to dial down my OCD some for sure!!! LoL!


----------



## qdmbucks

If anyone is looking to replace their 2011 blue/black grips with the 2012 grey/black ones shoot me a pm as I have a set I am not using.

matt


----------



## quickcat18

blakbelt said:


> What exactly is it about the look of Athens bow that makes it more religious than a Prime? lol


i don't know that it is or would be considered more religious. the Athens R120 was made for the Hallowed Ground Outdoors guy who are also believers and love to hunt & share there faith. This was was cool to me as a believer b/c of the built in reminders it has to the God i love and serve. 

R120 = Romans 1:20 "For since the creation of the world God’s invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature—have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse." 

Grip is made to represent the crown of thorns = reminder of what Christ did for all of us on the cross 

limb pockets "way - truth -life" taken from John 14:6 "Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me" 

2 crosses that are machined into the riser.


----------



## blakbelt

quickcat18 said:


> i don't know that it is or would be considered more religious. the Athens R120 was made for the Hallowed Ground Outdoors guy who are also believers and love to hunt & share there faith. This was was cool to me as a believer b/c of the built in reminders it has to the God i love and serve.
> 
> R120 = Romans 1:20 "For since the creation of the world God’s invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature—have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse."
> 
> Grip is made to represent the crown of thorns = reminder of what Christ did for all of us on the cross
> 
> limb pockets "way - truth -life" taken from John 14:6 "Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me"
> 
> 2 crosses that are machined into the riser.


That is actually very interesting... I wasn't expecting an actual answer.. but this is pretty cool... I am looking at pics of the Athens right now.. and I am impressed.
Religious symbolism and all, that is one sweet looking bow.

Back to Prime though... I shot my "new to me" 2011 Shift tonight... and was very very impressed. Once I get it all setup exactly the way I want it, I think it will be one mean killing machine.


----------



## blakbelt

The only issue I have right now is a very slight "click" when it drops into the back wall... I don't know if it would be loud enough for a deer to pick up... but it is kinda noticeable to me.... anyone else had this?


----------



## Lost Horn

With the click issue...

Do you have a drop away that ties into the down cable? If so check to see if the cord tie point is contacting the string stop rod.

Or it could be a snap in the limb pocket. Fixed with a little lube between the pocket and limb.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

blakbelt said:


> The only issue I have right now is a very slight "click" when it drops into the back wall... I don't know if it would be loud enough for a deer to pick up... but it is kinda noticeable to me.... anyone else had this?


also make sure it is not coming from the ti-glide i have heard that early one they had a few that made a clicking if that is the case you should be able to get it replaced.


----------



## shigsarch1

blakbelt said:


> The only issue I have right now is a very slight "click" when it drops into the back wall... I don't know if it would be loud enough for a deer to pick up... but it is kinda noticeable to me.... anyone else had this?


I had a very similar experience and it was my top cam. It would click just about the time I came to full draw. Have someone else listen to it while you draw. G5 took care of me in a timely manner with a new set of cams. Completely soved the problem.


----------



## mongopino915

KSQ2 said:


> I read these threads and see all of you guys fine-tuning your bows and it scares me! My Centroid still hasn't shone up, but I'm afraid I'll become a monster, since I now have access to a good draw board and all the tools I need to work on the bow. I don't know if I'll ever be satisfied again, I'll have to dial down my OCD some for sure!!! LoL!


There is absolutely nothing wrong with trying to fine tune these Primes, it is just a religious practice by those who like to tinker their toys to perfection. To be honest, I like setting up and tuning more than actual shooting. Sad but true. 

To date, the Prime bows are the most dead in the hand bow I have every shot. Enjoy working on her and hope you enjoy your.


----------



## blakbelt

I am not the original owner... do you think they would still replace the cams.. if that was the problem? Not sure what kind of policy Prime has.


----------



## shigsarch1

Not sure but Brian Wright would be the best person, at G5, to start with. He will get you taken care of quickly.


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Hi Everyone. Shot the Centroid today and was very, very impressed. It maxed out at 74 lbs. What are the 60 lb. versions maxing out at -- typically?? 62,63,64 ?? We dialed the 70 lber back to 65 and it felt great! Would love to pick up a 2012 Centroid that Maxes b/w 63-65 lbs.

Thanks in advance for your input!


Dale


----------



## Bear215

Mines a 2011 60lb, it maxed out at 63


----------



## MAXXIS31

Got my Shift Today Maxes out at just over 62lbs


----------



## redneck3d

Got my Centroid in this week but I've been in Vegas for business. Can't wait till I get home tomorrow!


----------



## blakbelt

I talked to my closest Prime dealer, and they think my clicking noise.. or creeking noise.. whatever is due to the plastic spacers, they say they sometimes have to take them out and sand them down a bit.. I guess I will take it in sometime to find out, just happens to be about two hours away.


----------



## quickcat18

well at least you have a possible cause.


----------



## Lost Horn

Sgt. Fury said:


> Hi Everyone. Shot the Centroid today and was very, very impressed. It maxed out at 74 lbs. What are the 60 lb. versions maxing out at -- typically?? 62,63,64 ?? We dialed the 70 lber back to 65 and it felt great! Would love to pick up a 2012 Centroid that Maxes b/w 63-65 lbs.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> 
> 
> Dale


Mine mazes out at 62lbs. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3

hey guys, how are the cams?? I am 28.5" maximum for my draw length, and the bow is a 28" model. would I be okay?? I could shoot it a tad short I think, but how are the cams as far as accuracy in measure?


----------



## quickcat18

Just finished 3rd at a local indoor 3d charity shoot for Breast Cancer.. i even fletch 2 arrows up in hot pink for the shoot. It was a blast and the Prime performed great as always and i got to meet a couple of good guys that i might get to shoot with again in the future.


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> Here she is! Harvest moon centroid. Custom set of 60x strings, limb driver pro, sword twilight hunter sight, bernies stablizer...


Meet retrieverfishin and saw this bow in person and you think it look good in these pictures it looks amazing in person. (to see pics go to page 25 post #744)


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Centroid tasted blood today! Blasted a 2 yo jake.


----------



## brd556

Very nice tom there. Nice bow as well.....love my Centroid. Congrats.


----------



## eltaco

blakbelt said:


> I talked to my closest Prime dealer, and they think my clicking noise.. or creeking noise.. whatever is due to the plastic spacers, they say they sometimes have to take them out and sand them down a bit.. I guess I will take it in sometime to find out, just happens to be about two hours away.


That sounds odd to me, if you're talking about the plastic spacers between the cam and limb forks. There's no reason to sand them down, they're shims, and you could put in smaller shims if that were your issue. 

My guess is that your Ti-Glide is clicking. Both of mine did that until I took them apart and carefully set the chisel-point set screws on center and loctited them down. I think those little set screws work just a hair loose and cause clicking. At least, if you're having clicking I'd take a good look at those.


----------



## blakbelt

eltaco said:


> That sounds odd to me, if you're talking about the plastic spacers between the cam and limb forks. There's no reason to sand them down, they're shims, and you could put in smaller shims if that were your issue.
> 
> My guess is that your Ti-Glide is clicking. Both of mine did that until I took them apart and carefully set the chisel-point set screws on center and loctited them down. I think those little set screws work just a hair loose and cause clicking. At least, if you're having clicking I'd take a good look at those.


This is why I love this place.... based on this I started messing around with the Ti-Glide and was able to replicate the ticking noise without even drawing the bow by putting pressure against the ti-glide.
I did re-adjust the set-screw and it made some difference, but, the sound almost seems to be coming from the center of the ti-glide rod itself.


----------



## blakbelt

Upon even further inspection, it is definitely coming from within the ti-glide rod itself, I can actually feel something mechanical behind the rubber clicking back and forth when I flex the ti-glide rod in and out.


----------



## eltaco

blakbelt said:


> Upon even further inspection, it is definitely coming from within the ti-glide rod itself, I can actually feel something mechanical behind the rubber clicking back and forth when I flex the ti-glide rod in and out.


I'll guarantee you it's those set screws. The Ti-Glide is a solid Ti dowel, so there's no moving parts behind the rubber cover. If you loosen one of those set screws all the way, you'll be able to pull the Ti dowel out and you'll see what I mean. 

When you're tightening down those set screws, note that you can wiggle the rod back n forth a little bit. Do your very best to make those set screws hit dead center so it doesn't bite down to the side just a touch. I'm not entirely sure what's going on, here. There's either just a touch of play, or the dowel is 'pinging' off of those setscrew threads while it's flexing. I'm not entirely positive, but I know that I did pinpoint my noise to that Ti-Glide on both bows. If your bow is new, you can get it warranty'd, but if you bought it used, you're in my boat.


----------



## hoyt bows rule

call brian anderson or brian wright they will send you a new one


----------



## blakbelt

hoyt bows rule said:


> call brian anderson or brian wright they will send you a new one


How do I go about calling either of these men directly? Just call up Prime and ask for them?


----------



## retrieverfishin

quickcat18 said:


> Just finished 3rd at a local indoor 3d charity shoot for Breast Cancer.. i even fletch 2 arrows up in hot pink for the shoot. It was a blast and the Prime performed great as always and i got to meet a couple of good guys that i might get to shoot with again in the future.


Adam, it was really nice to meet you last night! It was awesome to see three other guys shooting centroids, with two of them being in the top three! Thanks for the compliment on my bow. I am going to be shooting quite a bit over the next couple of weeks, so maybe I can make up for the 10pts you beat me by!


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> Adam, it was really nice to meet you last night! It was awesome to see three other guys shooting centroids, with two of them being in the top three! Thanks for the compliment on my bow. I am going to be shooting quite a bit over the next couple of weeks, so maybe I can make up for the 10pts you beat me by!


i was thinking the same thing but so i could make up for the 5 point that kept me from first place  maybe we can meet up and shoot again some time in the future.


----------



## redneck3d

Started setting mine up today! I'm happy so far. Gotta fine tune it but it shoots really good!


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Beautiful rig *******. Give us the stats:

- DL
- DW
- Arrow
- Speed

etc.


----------



## Curtdawg88

I started shooting the new bows on Saturday since I am in the market for a completely new rig this year and I want to shoot them all before I decide. I was as one of the local shops and saw a Prime sitting there. Evidently I've been living under a rock somewhere because I have not heard of Prime until Saturday. I shot both of them and loved them!! The shop where I shot them only knocked about $40 off MSRP. It seems like most other shops knock more off their bows. Is this a typically price for a 2012 Prime or should I branch out and try to find it cheaper? Thanks!


----------



## quickcat18

Curtdawg88 said:


> I started shooting the new bows on Saturday since I am in the market for a completely new rig this year and I want to shoot them all before I decide. I was as one of the local shops and saw a Prime sitting there. Evidently I've been living under a rock somewhere because I have not heard of Prime until Saturday. I shot both of them and loved them!! The shop where I shot them only knocked about $40 off MSRP. It seems like most other shops knock more off their bows. Is this a typically price for a 2012 Prime or should I branch out and try to find it cheaper? Thanks!


the 2012 around me are going for $899 - $950 you for sure can probably find a deal on a 2011 or 2012 in the classified and one of the shops by me might still have a few 2011 for sale last i knew they were asking $720 for them i know back a couple months you could find new 2011 for $500 - $600 form shops just trying to move them.


----------



## Kahkon

Curtdawg88 said:


> I started shooting the new bows on Saturday since I am in the market for a completely new rig this year and I want to shoot them all before I decide. I was as one of the local shops and saw a Prime sitting there. Evidently I've been living under a rock somewhere because I have not heard of Prime until Saturday. I shot both of them and loved them!! The shop where I shot them only knocked about $40 off MSRP. It seems like most other shops knock more off their bows. Is this a typically price for a 2012 Prime or should I branch out and try to find it cheaper? Thanks!


I would support that local shop....They sound reasonable on the price. G5, is pretty strict on pricing and they are probably close to MAP. I would find out what Map price is and offer them MAP. Most shops will drop to MAP, I myself always sell at MAP. It tends to take to hassle out of the deal.


----------



## Curtdawg88

quickcat18 said:


> the 2012 around me are going for $899 - $950 you for sure can probably find a deal on a 2011 or 2012 in the classified and one of the shops by me might still have a few 2011 for sale last i knew they were asking $720 for them i know back a couple months you could find new 2011 for $500 - $600 form shops just trying to move them.


Thanks! From what I understand, the only main difference between the 2011 and 2012 models is a slight decrease in weight. Am I correct in this? If so I may could live with a couple extra ounces to save a couple hunderd bucks.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Kahkon said:


> I would support that local shop....They sound reasonable on the price. G5, is pretty strict on pricing and they are probably close to MAP. I would find out what Map price is and offer them MAP. Most shops will drop to MAP, I myself always sell at MAP. It tends to take to hassle out of the deal.


Thanks! This may be a dumb question, but I do not know what MAP is. I'm assuming its Market Average Price??


----------



## retrieverfishin

I believe it is Manufacturer's asking price? If you can find a 2011 model for a good price I would go that route. I absolutely love my 2011 centroid! I shot a bunch of the top end 2012's this weekend killing some time, and nothing felt as good to me as that bow.


----------



## Kahkon

Curtdawg88 said:


> Thanks! This may be a dumb question, but I do not know what MAP is. I'm assuming its Market Average Price??


Map is minimum advertised price (archery shops are not allowed to legitimately sell below MAP)
MSRP is manufacturer suggested retail price

I am not sure on the prime because I am not at the shop. But generally speaking, (this will be a guess). If MSRP is 999.99 then map would be either 949.99 or 899.99. I am not sure how g5 does it.


----------



## retrieverfishin

quickcat18 said:


> i was thinking the same thing but so i could make up for the 5 point that kept me from first place  maybe we can meet up and shoot again some time in the future.


Sounds great to me on the shooting. I was playing around a bit yesterday with my rest height. I think that I got rid of the random contact, but with the wind it was really hard to see if it made any improvement in my groupings. Nothing like shooting with 25mph crosswinds!


----------



## blakbelt

Spoke to Brian Wright today at Prime and he said there was a known issue with the ti-glide making a ticking noise, and confirmed it was to do with the way the set-screws were holding the rod in place. He said he would send a new one to my closest dealer.
I am pretty happy about this outcome!


----------



## quickcat18

blakbelt said:


> Spoke to Brian Wright today at Prime and he said there was a known issue with the ti-glide making a ticking noise, and confirmed it was to do with the way the set-screws were holding the rod in place. He said he would send a new one to my closest dealer.
> I am pretty happy about this outcome!


G5 = Great CS


----------



## eltaco

blakbelt said:


> Spoke to Brian Wright today at Prime and he said there was a known issue with the ti-glide making a ticking noise, and confirmed it was to do with the way the set-screws were holding the rod in place. He said he would send a new one to my closest dealer.
> I am pretty happy about this outcome!


Brian just made me look like a genius!

I also spoke with Brian today. Great guy to work with!


----------



## retrieverfishin

I wonder if my ti-glide is doing that as well. I have a tick right at full draw that I thought was coming from my top cam. Was going to try to lube it up the next time I had it pressed....Think tonight I am going to have to pull it off and try to replicate the problem manually. Thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> I wonder if my ti-glide is doing that as well. I have a tick right at full draw that I thought was coming from my top cam. Was going to try to lube it up the next time I had it pressed....Think tonight I am going to have to pull it off and try to replicate the problem manually. Thanks for the insight guys!


Don't tear the bow apart until your positive that's the case. If you press your bow, just flex the glide manually to see if you can reproduce the sound. If not, I'd recommend not messing with it.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Kahkon said:


> Map is minimum advertised price (archery shops are not allowed to legitimately sell below MAP)
> MSRP is manufacturer suggested retail price
> 
> I am not sure on the prime because I am not at the shop. But generally speaking, (this will be a guess). If MSRP is 999.99 then map would be either 949.99 or 899.99. I am not sure how g5 does it.


Thanks for the help! It sounds like at best I could save maybe 50 bucks by going somewhere so I'll probably stick with my local shop if I go with the 2012. I've known the guy that owns the place since little league baseball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel

Anyone know what i should set my centershot at on my centroid? I'm at around 7/8 '' Right now. Thank's


----------



## SunRy's Archery

New prime dealer!


----------



## blakbelt

retrieverfishin said:


> I wonder if my ti-glide is doing that as well. I have a tick right at full draw that I thought was coming from my top cam. Was going to try to lube it up the next time I had it pressed....Think tonight I am going to have to pull it off and try to replicate the problem manually. Thanks for the insight guys!


I didn't even need to press it...just flex the ti-glide horizontally and it should be pretty obvious.
I also thought it was coming from my top cam..and also tried a little wd, but it made no difference.


----------



## hossa1881

SunRy's Archery said:


> New prime dealer!


Congrats Ryan!!! I might be taking one of these off your hands before too long!!!


----------



## Lost Horn

Well, the issue my uncle was having with his Centroid has been diagnosed with a bent riser. G5 is taking care of him and will be swaping out the complete bow. Glad they are taking care of him. He was very frustrated and about ready to wrap it around the nearest tree.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Lost Horn said:


> Well, the issue my uncle was having with his Centroid has been diagnosed with a bent riser. G5 is taking care of him and will be swaping out the complete bow. Glad they are taking care of him. He was very frustrated and about ready to wrap it around the nearest tree.


Glad he got it all taken care of. Hope it shoots well for him once it's fixed.


----------



## brd556

Just taking a quick moment to spread some more "PRIME LOVE."


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco said:


> Don't tear the bow apart until your positive that's the case. If you press your bow, just flex the glide manually to see if you can reproduce the sound. If not, I'd recommend not messing with it.


Not planning on pressing it, was just going to manually try to replicate the movement on the glide to see if I could get it to make the sound. If that isn't where it the sound is coming from then I will press it and lube the cams.


----------



## MAXXIS31

naturalsteel said:


> Anyone know what i should set my centershot at on my centroid? I'm at around 7/8 '' Right now. Thank's


I am right at 15/16" right now. New arrows got finished today so I will shoot them through paper and make sure im still on.


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> Not planning on pressing it, was just going to manually try to replicate the movement on the glide to see if I could get it to make the sound. If that isn't where it the sound is coming from then I will press it and lube the cams.


I wasn't able to move mine far enough to reproduce the click with the bow at brace. The click was obvious when manually flexing the glide when rhe bow was pressed, tho.


----------



## Jbc3902

I am also at 15/16ths on my center shot and after having it for one week I would have won 3rd place in our 3d tourney this last weekend but my fellow ATer and buddy Keith made me miss a target and lost to him by 4 points. :wink:



Ok I'll admit it I flintched like a mother and just shankapotimused it


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Jbc3902 said:


> I am also at 15/16ths on my center shot and after having it for one week I would have won 3rd place in our 3d tourney this last weekend but my fellow ATer and buddy Keith made me miss a target and lost to him by 4 points. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll admit it I flintched like a mother and just shankapotimused it


shankapotimused......HA!


----------



## j.d.m.

Are the string and cables made special / different compaired to a bowtech or mathews or something? I need to get a set made up, and need to spech the serving used. Aside of the yokes anyway. Are there string makers from here making strings for these yet? Who?


----------



## FullDrawMedic

j.d.m. said:


> Are the string and cables made special / different compaired to a bowtech or mathews or something? I need to get a set made up, and need to spech the serving used. Aside of the yokes anyway. Are there string makers from here making strings for these yet? Who?


JBK strings will get ya hooked up. He has a centroid and a shift. He knows all the specs.


----------



## huckfinn38

Now having tuning issues with my centroid. A week ago i went to a dealer and swapped cams. The timing was off after the swap with bottom limb stop being about 1/8 inch from hitting when top stop was hitting. Bow was throwing a 3 inch left tear. Made some twists and syched the stops and timing dots but the bow still throws a left tear. I have moved my rest closer to the riser at about 3/4 center shot and still getting a left tear. Any thoughts?


----------



## eltaco

huckfinn38 said:


> Now having tuning issues with my centroid. A week ago i went to a dealer and swapped cams. The timing was off after the swap with bottom limb stop being about 1/8 inch from hitting when top stop was hitting. Bow was throwing a 3 inch left tear. Made some twists and syched the stops and timing dots but the bow still throws a left tear. I have moved my rest closer to the riser at about 3/4 center shot and still getting a left tear. Any thoughts?


Did the spacers go back on correctly? Should be one spacer on each side, same thickness for each. Also, shouldn't be any gap or significant friction when spinning the cams.

What DL did you change from and to? Are your arrows still properly spined?

Also, I need to measure my CS, but I swear I'm inside of 3/4". Is everyone out at least that far?


----------



## huckfinn38

29 to 29.5


----------



## huckfinn38

Ill check the spacers


----------



## eltaco

huckfinn38 said:


> 29 to 29.5


Funny, I just made that same swap.


----------



## huckfinn38

340 spine 63 lb draw


----------



## huckfinn38

Spacers in both sides of the cams.


----------



## huckfinn38

Should a be on top and b on bottom on the cams?


----------



## eltaco

huckfinn38 said:


> Should a be on top and b on bottom on the cams?


Think so, although I haven't really looked at my cams to know if there's a difference.

How far do you have to bring in your CS to remove the tear?

Shot you a PM.


----------



## quickcat18

huckfinn38 said:


> 340 spine 63 lb draw


Too stiff of arrows


----------



## huckfinn38

I got to 3/4 and stopped because it is getting close to the riser...


----------



## huckfinn38

Tear stays the same when max draw to 71 and same arrows. Was shooting bullets with same srrow and 29 inch cams


----------



## eltaco

quickcat18 said:


> Too stiff of arrows


That's the same arrow I'm using. Guess it depends which point weight and length tho. OnTarget2 says its about right...?! 

Where's your CS at?


----------



## huckfinn38

Before the swap mine was between 13/16 & 7/8


----------



## FullDrawMedic

huckfinn38 said:


> Should a be on top and b on bottom on the cams?


Yes. A on top and B on bottom.


----------



## eltaco

I just made the same swap, from 29" to 29.5", and my CS came in as well. Just under 3/4" if I measure above the arrow, but the riser cuts in slightly so it'd measure a bit further if measured below thea arrow.

I, too, had to pull CS in after the swap... not sure why this is, but it's shooting bulletholes from every distance I've tried and BHs and FPs are together out to 40yds (furthest I can shoot in my yard). I don't really understand why swapping cams would make this difference, but it sounds as though we're seeing exactly the same thing. Anyone else with 29.5" DL want to measure theirs?

My setup is as follows:
29.625", 62.6#
340, cut to 27.5", 100gr tip
414gr @ 288fps


----------



## ontarget7

quickcat18 said:


> Too stiff of arrows


When its to stiff it will generally tune to the outside not the inside


----------



## j.d.m.

Who did the swap? Are you sure the limbs are in the pockets correctly? Are you sure the cables are routed throught the cable guide correctly? If all is good, and where it is supposed to be(timing, sync, stops, cable length, string length, ata), Then there is something simple beeing over looked. Are you sure the cams are both 29.5"cams? A & B #4?


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> I just made the same swap, from 29" to 29.5", and my CS came in as well. Just under 3/4" if I measure above the arrow, but the riser cuts in slightly so it'd measure a bit further if measured below thea arrow.
> 
> I, too, had to pull CS in after the swap... not sure why this is, but it's shooting bulletholes from every distance I've tried and BHs and FPs are together out to 40yds (furthest I can shoot in my yard). I don't really understand why swapping cams would make this difference, but it sounds as though we're seeing exactly the same thing. Anyone else with 29.5" DL want to measure theirs?
> 
> My setup is as follows:
> 29.625", 62.6#
> 340, cut to 27.5", 100gr tip
> 414gr @ 288fps


That would be completely normal to have to bring your center shot in slightly from where it was with your 29" cams when using the same arrows. You slightly weakened the dynamic spine so it would be natural for a slightly weaker spine to come in slightly towards the riser. I wouldn't worry one bit and sounds like its shooting well my friend


----------



## retrieverfishin

I have a 29.5" draw 62lb centroid as well. I will check my CS when I get home tonight and post up. As for the spine, I have shot both 340's and 400's out of the bow and did not have to change anything. I would guess something else is off. Be sure to check the cable routing too......


----------



## ontarget7

retrieverfishin said:


> I have a 29.5" draw 62lb centroid as well. I will check my CS when I get home tonight and post up. As for the spine, I have shot both 340's and 400's out of the bow and did not have to change anything. I would guess something else is off. Be sure to check the cable routing too......


I would question your tuning methods because anytime you change spine this usually will have an impact on your centershot. You might be perfectly fine but I am just a little picky on my tuning and find this to be the case 95% of the time.


----------



## retrieverfishin

ontarget7 said:


> I would question your tuning methods because anytime you change spine this usually will have an impact on your centershot. You might be perfectly fine but I am just a little picky on my tuning and find this to be the case 95% of the time.


I have never had it work out quite this way either and am pretty particular about my tune as well. I can say that I can have the same point of impact with field points and broadheads with both 340 and 400 spine gold tips. That is how I base the tune on the bow.


----------



## Maybee-R

retrieverfishin said:


> I have never had it work out quite this way either and am pretty particular about my tune as well. I can say that I can have the same point of impact with field points and broadheads with both 340 and 400 spine gold tips. That is how I base the tune on the bow.


I thought that was the main reasoning for no lateral nock travel. Less picky and forgiving on spine. sounds like its working?


----------



## ontarget7

retrieverfishin said:


> I have never had it work out quite this way either and am pretty particular about my tune as well. I can say that I can have the same point of impact with field points and broadheads with both 340 and 400 spine gold tips. That is how I base the tune on the bow.


Sounds like you are in a good place for spine and can go either way. Nice when you do find a set up that works like that. However it doesn't happen to often especially at long range shooting.


----------



## brd556

I keep forgetting to measure my CS, but I know its set up dead down the center of the limb bolts.


----------



## ontarget7

Maybee-R said:


> I thought that was the main reasoning for no lateral nock travel. Less picky and forgiving on spine. sounds like its working?


Hi Rick
Yes they are more forgiving on spine but that doesn't mean I just set it at dead center regardless of the spine you are shooting.


----------



## retrieverfishin

ontarget7 said:


> Sounds like you are in a good place for spine and can go either way. Nice when you do find a set up that works like that. However it doesn't happen to often especially at long range shooting.


I am right at the middle ground on the arrow selection chart between the 340 and 400 so that probably explains a lot. 62lb, 29.25" arrow. 100gr tip.


----------



## huckfinn38

ontarget7 said:


> That would be completely normal to have to bring your center shot in slightly from where it was with your 29" cams when using the same arrows. You slightly weakened the dynamic spine so it would be natural for a slightly weaker spine to come in slightly towards the riser. I wouldn't worry one bit and sounds like its shooting well my friend


Same issue. I have my 60-70 lb centroid turned down to 63ish. To see if it was a spine difference I maked out the bow at 71ish same arrow same left tear.


----------



## retrieverfishin

huckfinn38 said:


> Same issue. I have my 60-70 lb centroid turned down to 63ish. To see if it was a spine difference I maked out the bow at 71ish same arrow same left tear.


Is there any possible chance that you are getting contact with the cables? I know on mine I had to turn them so that cock vane was pointed almost at 9o'clock to get it to clear.


----------



## ontarget7

huckfinn38 said:


> Same issue. I have my 60-70 lb centroid turned down to 63ish. To see if it was a spine difference I maked out the bow at 71ish same arrow same left tear.


If it is the same left tear I would wager more on the side of a slight grip issue or contact


----------



## Maybee-R

ontarget7 said:


> Hi Rick
> Yes they are more forgiving on spine but that doesn't mean I just set it at dead center regardless of the spine you are shooting.


I was busting balls. lol. been bored lately. Sorry.


----------



## ontarget7

Maybee-R said:


> I was busting balls. lol. been bored lately. Sorry.


I knew you were LOL

Hope things are going well for you


----------



## eltaco

Maybee-R said:


> I was busting balls. lol. been bored lately. Sorry.


Fancy seeing you here, Rick! Maybe I need to send you a Centroid to play with... if I remember correctly, they make ape-length cams for these bows!


----------



## huckfinn38

ontarget7 said:


> If it is the same left tear I would wager more on the side of a slight grip issue or contact


Neither there either. I can shoot bullets all day with my shift and could shoot bullets all day with the Centroid prior to swapping cams.


----------



## huckfinn38

retrieverfishin said:


> Is there any possible chance that you are getting contact with the cables? I know on mine I had to turn them so that cock vane was pointed almost at 9o'clock to get it to clear.


I am shooting 4 2 inch blazers at 90 degrees each. Not vane contact. Im going to have to take it to my buddy with a draw board so we can look at it better.


----------



## huckfinn38

Also the bow was dead on specs prior to the change. Now it has been tough to get it back to +/= .010 of 34.25 ATA and 7 BH


----------



## retrieverfishin

Something sounds very off with this bow. Hopefully the draw board can show you something. I would also check the strings and cables to see where they are at compared to spec too.


----------



## eltaco

How far do you have to bring CS in to get a bullet? If you don't have contact, might as well chase it yo know where it tunes right now.


----------



## brd556

I went from 29" down to 28.5" and my tune didn't change at all. I am not sure how the dynamic arrow spine would
change with a draw length change....but I am no an "archery scientist" like some of you guys. No offense, I am actually
in awe of the knowledge some of you possess.


----------



## seiowabow

eltaco said:


> Brian just made me look like a genius!
> 
> I also spoke with Brian today. Great guy to work with!


:thumbs_up Brian has helped me as well. Super nice guy, they have some amazing customer service.


----------



## nimrod1034

My dads shift I'm setting up for him. I will take more pictures when I finish building the XS2 string set for the bow.

They are going to be blue silver black and white with blue and black dual color served cables and clear serving for the cam strings.


----------



## nimrod1034

That's what the strings and cables will look like


----------



## brd556

Amazing colors. I cannot wait to see your dual colored servings.


----------



## eltaco

nimrod1034 said:


> That's what the strings and cables will look like


You make some of the best strings I've ever seen... certainly the most creative. In very happy to have them on my Centroid. I just need to get some better pics to show them off!


----------



## MAXXIS31

Shoot my bow through the Crono tuesday night

2012 Shift

27" Draw
62lbs
337gr CT Cheetha 400's
285fps


----------



## nimrod1034

eltaco said:


> You make some of the best strings I've ever seen... certainly the most creative. In very happy to have them on my Centroid. I just need to get some better pics to show them off!


Thank you man.


----------



## nimrod1034

Here is a close up of the serving.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

nimrod1034 said:


> Here is a close up of the serving.


That's pretty slick!


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Amazing colors. I cannot wait to see your dual colored servings.


Here's a pic of the dual colored servings that he did for me


----------



## thrilla7

After months of research and lots of time shooting bows at Swatara Creek Outfitters I broke down today and ordered a 2012 G5 Prime Shift in all Black with 70lb limbs and a 29.5" draw. To say the least I am comparable to a kid on Christmas Eve. The bow should arrive in 2 weeks or less and soon enough I will have her set up shooting bullet holes. I was wondering if you proud prime owners would not mind giving me some feedback as well as suggestions as to what accessories fit the prime bows well. I am looking at getting a new rest as well as a new site to get set up on my rig. This bow will be primarily a hunting rig but I will definitely be shooting some 3d with her as well. I currently am looking at two drop away rests (g5 expert pro & ripcord code red). My pro shop told me that I should stay away from rests that attach to the cables as to not mess with the binary cams timing. I have noticed that a good many of you have drop away rests attached to the cables on prime bows and was wondering if any of you have ran into problems? He recommended the rip cord because apparently it has little to no impact on the cables. He also mentioned that if I were to purchase the G5 Expert pro that I should limb drive it to the bottom limb for the best tuning. I have never shot a limb driven bow and I am just concerned and somewhat bothered by that long vulnerable string as I move through thick brush heading to my stand. I am interested in 3 pin sights and am currently looking at (trophy ridge alpha v3, axt carbon carnivore, & montana black gold rush). I know this is a bit much information but if any of you could offer any advice I would greatly appreciate it. My biggest concerns are finding tough quality machining, light weight, dependable, and quiet accessories. Thanks ahead of time I really appreciate any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Bear215

All the guys I shoot with have drop away rest. Most of them are expert2's. One ripcord and one QAD, no problems with any of them.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

Got my all black 2012 Centroid from Swatara Creek about 3 weeks ago. I put a limb driver pro V on mine attached to the top limb and a Montana Black Gold 3 pin Assent sight. Of course Kyle set it up and he is second to none in my opinion. I have been shooting it at 10 yards in the garage and love the way it feels. Finally tonight I was able to get out and get it dialed in at 25 yards which took all of 9 shots, 3 at 15, 3 at 20 and 3 at 25. The arrows were on top of each other. So now to dial it in at longer distances.....you will love it and Kyle will get you all setup as you know....don't forget to throw a Stokerized SS1 on it 



thrilla7 said:


> After months of research and lots of time shooting bows at Swatara Creek Outfitters I broke down today and ordered a 2012 G5 Prime Shift in all Black with 70lb limbs and a 29.5" draw. To say the least I am comparable to a kid on Christmas Eve. The bow should arrive in 2 weeks or less and soon enough I will have her set up shooting bullet holes. I was wondering if you proud prime owners would not mind giving me some feedback as well as suggestions as to what accessories fit the prime bows well. I am looking at getting a new rest as well as a new site to get set up on my rig. This bow will be primarily a hunting rig but I will definitely be shooting some 3d with her as well. I currently am looking at two drop away rests (g5 expert pro & ripcord code red). My pro shop told me that I should stay away from rests that attach to the cables as to not mess with the binary cams timing. I have noticed that a good many of you have drop away rests attached to the cables on prime bows and was wondering if any of you have ran into problems? He recommended the rip cord because apparently it has little to no impact on the cables. He also mentioned that if I were to purchase the G5 Expert pro that I should limb drive it to the bottom limb for the best tuning. I have never shot a limb driven bow and I am just concerned and somewhat bothered by that long vulnerable string as I move through thick brush heading to my stand. I am interested in 3 pin sights and am currently looking at (trophy ridge alpha v3, axt carbon carnivore, & montana black gold rush). I know this is a bit much information but if any of you could offer any advice I would greatly appreciate it. My biggest concerns are finding tough quality machining, light weight, dependable, and quiet accessories. Thanks ahead of time I really appreciate any advice or suggestions.


----------



## thrilla7

Kyle is the man. I have been to just about every archery shop within 50 miles of me (Lancaster, Kinseys, Kecks, Bowhunters Den, Bowhunters Warehouse, Bakers, etc.) and none of them compare to Swatara Creek Outfitters. Top notch products backed by top notch service and knowledge. I am stoked to get my shift in I believe I might have seen your bow hanging in there before you picked it up. How is the limbdriver working for you? I guess I can not just get over the idea of a string attached to the limb. Did he attach the pull string to your limb itself or to the cam axle pin at the very end of the limbs? I am contemplating throwing an ss1 on it. Do you think it really makes that much of a difference? I have been shooting no stabilizer recently and I don't do half bad without one.


----------



## little dan

anybody know any dealers here ? I need string dounuts and I don't have any dealers near by.
please pm me with any help, 
Thanks


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

No complaints at all on the Limdriver yet. I used to use ripcord on everything, but from what I read everyone said not to used cable driven rest on these bows and I didn't think the ripcord would work as well limb driven. Mine is attached to the cam axle pin. I have always used a stabilizer for two reasons: vibration dampening and balance, which I think the Stokerized stabs do a great job at both because of how configurable they are. Then when the SS1 came out it allowed the bow to get balanced both front and back as well as side to side to offset the accessories on the bow. Once you try one you will love it.


----------



## hoyt bows rule

g5 has a trailer at hunters den in lapeer michigan today for ther grand opening i hope some of you can come out and check it out.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Congrats on the purchase of the shift. I can tell you from a couple of years of using a limb driver pro that the cord is a non issue. It never has snagged on anything for me. That being said, i am having a hard time getting my limb driver pro low enough to get clearance. Going to try out the g5 expert.


----------



## 6xsteelers

They are sweet bows. My friend has the 34" ATA Prime. that bow is a smooth shooter. VERY accurate bow. Think`n a buying one myself


----------



## Big Timber

Reading this thread makes me wish i had more time to shoot my Centroid! I guess maybe i should have bought a house & knocked up my wife during the winter months!:darkbeer:


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> Kyle is the man. I have been to just about every archery shop within 50 miles of me (Lancaster, Kinseys, Kecks, Bowhunters Den, Bowhunters Warehouse, Bakers, etc.) and none of them compare to Swatara Creek Outfitters. Top notch products backed by top notch service and knowledge. I am stoked to get my shift in I believe I might have seen your bow hanging in there before you picked it up. How is the limbdriver working for you? I guess I can not just get over the idea of a string attacihed to the limb. Did he attach the pull string to your limb itself or to the cam axle pin at the very end of the limbs? I am contemplating throwing an ss1 on it. Do you think it really makes that much of a difference? I have been shooting no stabilizer recently and I don't do half bad without one.


I am using a ripcord on mine and it works great I actually liked it better than my limb driver I tried on it as well. For hunting I use a viper sight and love it, if you are interested shoot me a pm as I have a couple fixed pin site I would be willing to sell you ( apex, black gold, hha) to name a few I can get you pics too.


----------



## thrilla7

Wish I would have seen your message sooner. I found a steal on the Archer Extreme AXT Carbon Carnivore 5-pin (.19) on Eders for $186.00. If any of you guys are interested in them check out eders now as I am sure that deal will not last long. I definitely would have been interested in your black gold but I couldn't pass that deal up. I hope this sight is as advanced and well built as they claim. Now just to decide on what rest to buy. Still leaning towards a limbdriver expert pro but I know so many guys who swear by ripcords.


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> Wish I would have seen your message sooner. I found a steal on the Archer Extreme AXT Carbon Carnivore 5-pin (.19) on Eders for $186.00. If any of you guys are interested in them check out eders now as I am sure that deal will not last long. I definitely would have been interested in your black gold but I couldn't pass that deal up. I hope this sight is as advanced and well built as they claim. Now just to decide on what rest to buy. Still leaning towards a limbdriver expert pro but I know so many guys who swear by ripcords.


that is ok just shoot me a pm if you want some pic & prices for what i have if not no big deal.


----------



## mr_smith7410

My hunting bow all set up and sighted in ready to shoot some birds.. 
This is one bad G5ed out Centroid with G5 rock sight, expert pro rest, the new G5 Headloc quiver, and striker broadheads. This thing drives tacks..


----------



## PFD42

My 2011 Shift


----------



## thrilla7

Anyone shooting an SS1 stab on the Primes? Anyone recommend anything else?


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> Anyone shooting an SS1 stab on the Primes? Anyone recommend anything else?


i am using a Trinity Archery T3 and love it.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

thrilla7 said:


> Anyone shooting an SS1 stab on the Primes? Anyone recommend anything else?


If Kyle is setting you up there isn't anything else ....in all seriousness have him throw one on when he is setting you up and shoot it. I guarantee you'll love it for its versatility.


----------



## thrilla7

Then I will need a case, new arrows, broadheads, and who knows what will be after that. Im sure I will find something I want to get. Having a PRIME is an addictive disease. A likable one.....


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

thrilla7 said:


> Then I will need a case, new arrows, broadheads, and who knows what will be after that. Im sure I will find something I want to get. Having a PRIME is an addictive disease. A likable one.....


Try the Muddy Bloodsport arrows!


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> Then I will need a case, new arrows, broadheads, and who knows what will be after that. Im sure I will find something I want to get. Having a PRIME is an addictive disease. A likable one.....


I am shooting HT-4 for indoor and 3d and will be hunting with HT-2, i have some HT-1 for sale right now if you are interested.


----------



## g2imagery

PFD42 said:


> My 2011 Shift


I like the Pierce rig as the background.


----------



## nimrod1034

I finially finished making the strings for the shift and got them on the bow. The pictures could be better but it's dark out. 

When I finish tuning the bow I will post the speeds.


----------



## eltaco

Outstanding work, but lets hear some speeds as compared to the factory set!


----------



## nimrod1034

eltaco said:


> Outstanding work, but lets hear some speeds as compared to the factory set!


Lol that is gonna have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## eltaco

nimrod1034 said:


> Lol that is gonna have to wait till tomorrow.


Tease!

I have an idea for what you could work on in the meantime, LMAO!


----------



## thrilla7

Nice work. Is that blue/black with white/black? I was thinking about doing that exact setup on my allegiance. What kind of fibers did you use?


----------



## g2imagery

Check out my G5 quiver I had on my Shift. It will mount right to a Prime riser!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1745799


----------



## nimrod1034

No it's blue white black and grey. I used the xs2 material with halo serving. On the cables I put 9 strands of blue then 5 strands of white black and grey. The short middle string is 20 strands and I put 5 strands of each color. 

On the dual cam yokes i just made them with blue and black.


----------



## thrilla7

Are any of you still using the old prong style rests on your Primes?


----------



## g2imagery

Someone snag this quiver off me. See my feedback and classified add. Fits Prime risers like a glove!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1745799


----------



## Pancho Villa

Which hunting rest are you prime shooters using? Limbdriver pro v is nice, but can't use it with my Tightspot quiver. Anybody have any problems with attaching rests to the cables?


----------



## MAXXIS31

No problems with my QAD HDX


----------



## redneck3d

Shot my Centroid through a chrony yesterday. 29" 58lb 380 grain GT 30X = 279
How does that compare to others around here?


----------



## eltaco

redneck3d said:


> Shot my Centroid through a chrony yesterday. 29" 58lb 380 grain GT 30X = 279
> How does that compare to others around here?


That calcs out a few fps short of where mine are, although we're using two different chronies, and I'm at 5000' elevation, too. I wouldn't sweat it! I also advanced my cams chasing DFC, so my DL is running long. Didn't pick up any speed by doing so, but it sure is easier on the shoulder!
Hunting rig:
29.5/62.6, 414gr @ 288fps

Target rig:
29.5/60.8, 414gr @ 286.5fps (8190 strings)


----------



## DocMort

Come on guys tell me about your primes they have my eye? Are they easy on the shoulder?


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

DocMort said:


> Come on guys tell me about your primes they have my eye? Are they easy on the shoulder?


Shoot one and you'll buy one!


----------



## DocMort

Well thanks 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## eltaco

DocMort said:


> Come on guys tell me about your primes they have my eye? Are they easy on the shoulder?


Honestly depends on your DL and how easy you need it to draw. Moving from 29 to 29.5", I gained a 1# hump that wasn't present before at 29". 29" is very smooth, but it hits peak weight and droops just a hair... and then holds flat until the drop. Not difficult, but moreso than if it hit peak and started dropping right away. 

FWIW, I shot an Elite Pure for a while, and that DFC is easier on the shoulder for sure. That said, even though they're rated only 3fps different, that Pure was 9fps slower through my chrony... easy draw cycle does have its downside, too. Now, I know speed isn't everything, but its a way to compare them against each other. Being concerned with ease of draw, I would say that I could have shot the Centroid 4.5# lower in DW and had the same chrony reading. I know that I could draw a 62# Centroid easier than a 66.5# Pure... and that's essentially how I weigh speed vs. Ease of draw.

I think if I'm worried about ease of draw, set all the bows of interest up at the same chrony speed and then see which is easiest. That is a different way of looking at it, maybe... but my concern is how much momentum I can pack into my 414gr arrow when it hits that elk, while keeping the draw comfort manageable for long practice sessions.


----------



## DocMort

29 inch draw 60 lbs. speed means nothing 380 or so grain arrow coc head. 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## eltaco

DocMort said:


> 29 inch draw 60 lbs. speed means nothing 380 or so grain arrow coc head.
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


Honestly, IMO, the 29" DL is smooth. Hits peak weight, drops 0.4# and holds onto it until it drops to the valley. At least that's what I saw on my drawboard. That said, if you're not worried about speeds in the least bit, I'd look at a 315-320fps IBO bow for ease of draw. There are plenty of bows out there that hit peak and drop weight like a hot rock, which will certainly feel easier.

Now, if you're looking for a binary with no cam lean that holds well on target, these are other considerations to look at. If smooth draw is your only consideration, I'd honestly say there's slower bows that will be a better ticket for you. I don't think the Prime is difficult on my shoulder, but it's not the easiest I've owned, either.


----------



## DocMort

Wow most informative post ive read lately. It's not my drawing arm but my bow arm So I want good let off and valley is that the prime ?


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## eltaco

DocMort said:


> Wow most informative post ive read lately. It's not my drawing arm but my bow arm So I want good let off and valley is that the prime ?
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


The question then is, how low are you comfortable with? I'm holding 8# right now. You can advance the cams more and get that weight lower, but not sure I'd recommend doing so. Letoff is very easy to obtain. I think the valley is good, bit letdown is tougher than slower bows I've owned. It builds weight pretty quickly on letdown. Manageable for me, but everyone feels it differently. I haven't had many instances of having to let down in the field, though.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I love the letoff and valley on my prime. It is a very easy holding bow. Once you are drawn it just seems to lock on target. Like any dual or binary cam bow, you can tweak it to your preference. I have mine to be a bit stiffer draw, but it is by no means harsh. Hopefully i am drawing it on a turkey any minute now.


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco said:


> The question then is, how low are you comfortable with? I'm holding 8# right now. You can advance the cams more and get that weight lower, but not sure I'd recommend doing so. Letoff is very easy to obtain. I think the valley is good, bit letdown is tougher than slower bows I've owned. It builds weight pretty quickly on letdown. Manageable for me, but everyone feels it differently. I haven't had many instances of having to let down in the field, though.



X2 on the letdown. If you can letdown and still look good you are better than me. Best i can do is a semicontrolled flop.


----------



## DocMort

I'm the same way with high let off let down 


How do they tune?
Broad heads ?


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## Novice

eltaco said:


> Honestly depends on your DL and how easy you need it to draw. Moving from 29 to 29.5", I gained a 1# hump that wasn't present before at 29". 29" is very smooth, but it hits peak weight and droops just a hair... and then holds flat until the drop. Not difficult, but moreso than if it hit peak and started dropping right away.
> 
> FWIW, I shot an Elite Pure for a while, and that DFC is easier on the shoulder for sure. That said, even though they're rated only 3fps different, that Pure was 9fps slower through my chrony... easy draw cycle does have its downside, too. Now, I know speed isn't everything, but its a way to compare them against each other. Being concerned with ease of draw, I would say that I could have shot the Centroid 4.5# lower in DW and had the same chrony reading. I know that I could draw a 62# Centroid easier than a 66.5# Pure... and that's essentially how I weigh speed vs. Ease of draw.
> 
> I think if I'm worried about ease of draw, set all the bows of interest up at the same chrony speed and then see which is easiest. That is a different way of looking at it, maybe... but my concern is how much momentum I can pack into my 414gr arrow when it hits that elk, while keeping the draw comfort manageable for long practice sessions.


I'd say that was my experience with trying the Shift this year going from a 28" to a 29" I can honestly say that there was a noticeable hump, which made for a more abrupt drop into the valley. After reading all the positive posts here, I had decided to shoot one. Since the others I was trying fit better in the 29", that's what I tried first and have to admit it was disappointing. Then I tried the 28" and it was less noticeable and more manageable. 
I am still considering a Shift in the future. Maybe by late Summer or I'm sure I will get a good deal on a leftover '12 next winter.


----------



## eltaco

Novice said:


> I'd say that was my experience with trying the Shift this year going from a 28" to a 29" I can honestly say that there was a noticeable hump, which made for a more abrupt drop into the valley. After reading all the positive posts here, I had decided to shoot one. Since the others I was trying fit better in the 29", that's what I tried first and have to admit it was disappointing. Then I tried the 28" and it was less noticeable and more manageable.
> I am still considering a Shift in the future. Maybe by late Summer or I'm sure I will get a good deal on a leftover '12 next winter.


Just something I learned by playing with rotation on my Centroid last week, if you advance the cams any hump you saw will present itself differently. Advancing my cams made the draw far more manageable. Of course DL ended up going longer, so you'll have to play with the harness a bit to dial it in for you, but rest assured that tweaking Cam rotation can really change the DFC. 

In fact, the opposite is also true. If the cams were too far re tarded, I found that hump to be a new peak draw weight rightbefore dropping to the wall. That, my friend... was very rough on my shoulder. The way I have it setup now is a wayyyyyy better for for me.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I shoot thunderhead 100's and this is 3 field points and one broadhead at 40 yards....









DocMort said:


> I'm the same way with high let off let down
> 
> 
> How do they tune?
> Broad heads ?
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Just something I learned by playing with rotation on my Centroid last week, if you advance the cams any hump you saw will present itself differently. Advancing my cams made the draw far more manageable. Of course DL ended up going longer, so you'll have to play with the harness a bit to dial it in for you, but rest assured that tweaking Cam rotation can really change the DFC.
> 
> In fact, the opposite is also true. If the cams were too far re tarded, I found that hump to be a new peak draw weight rightbefore dropping to the wall. That, my friend... was very rough on my shoulder. The way I have it setup now is a wayyyyyy better for for me.


eltaco - 

Can you give us a little "insight" on how you went about advancing your cams. When you say that, 
are you talking about advancing one ahead of the other....or both....and how did you achieve this??

Thanks.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I am sure taco can tell you exactly how many twists it took to advance the cams!  I can tell you that he will have advanced them together and not independently.


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> I am sure taco can tell you exactly how many twists it took to advance the cams!  I can tell you that he will have advanced them together and not independently.


hey get off AT and go get a Bird


----------



## retrieverfishin

quickcat18 said:


> hey get off AT and go get a Bird


Haha...I wish. I may have a deal worked out with my son where I can make it out there sat. Going to talk to him tonight!


----------



## DocMort

retrieverfishin said:


> I shoot thunderhead 100's and this is 3 field points and one broadhead at 40 yards....
> 
> View attachment 1348119


You got my attention. 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> Haha...I wish. I may have a deal worked out with my son where I can make it out there sat. Going to talk to him tonight!


you can always bring the family with you saturday, or if you can't make it that is fine too.


----------



## retrieverfishin

DocMort said:


> You got my attention.
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


It got my attention as well. I didn't want it to shoot a broadhead that nicely, but it does. This is from my pretty target bow that is going to be tough to leave behind this fall....


----------



## anon

brd556 said:


> eltaco -
> 
> Can you give us a little "insight" on how you went about advancing your cams. When you say that,
> are you talking about advancing one ahead of the other....or both....and how did you achieve this??
> 
> Thanks.


Just twist up the cables a bit; might bump your poundage is all. 

Only takes about four or five twists to make a difference.


----------



## redneck3d

Thinking of getting some custom strings for my Centroid. Who do you recommend?


----------



## quickcat18

redneck3d said:


> Thinking of getting some custom strings for my Centroid. Who do you recommend?


JBK makes great string, 18 month warranty and shoots a centroid him self.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

quickcat18 said:


> JBK makes great string, 18 month warranty and shoots a centroid him self.


X2. I'll be ordering a set shortly.


----------



## thrilla7

Just got my axt carbon carnivore from eders today. Let me tell you, there is a lot of trash talk on here and other forums about the quality of this sight. Here is what I can say..... Fit and finish is excellent! I cannot speak for any camo dipped models but the frame is anodized and the carbon housing is top notch. It has 1st, 2nd, and 3rd axis micro adjustments that click with each turn. The click is very crisp as well. Each adjustment also has lock down knobs that can either be tightened down by hand or with an allen wrench. Pins are as bright or brighter than any other sight I have seen and I probably will never even use the light. I can say the sight is pretty light but to be honest I did expect it to be way lighter. Other than that it was a great deal for $180.00 in my book. Don't be afraid to buy one if you are thinking about it. Anyways on another note. I still need to purchase a new quiver for the shift. Looking at the easton arsenal, treelimb, mag-loc, and a tightspot. I want something that holds 3-6 arrows tight, LIGHTWEIGHT, built like a tank, and most importantly one that easily disconnects and doesn't have a bunch of junk mounting brackets that make your bow bulgy. Let me know if you can recommend what works nicely on primes.


----------



## quickcat18

G5 head lock is a great quiver


----------



## brd556

I have had the Fuse Satori and its a decent quiver, but it doesn't lock down tight. I went to
the TightSpot and have absolutely NO COMPLAINTS. Its pretty light and the cam lock design
locks down nice and tight to the bow. The fact that it sits so tight to the riser is what it is known
for and it does this very well.....but in my opinion it excels in many other areas as well.


----------



## g2imagery

thrilla7 said:


> Just got my axt carbon carnivore from eders today. Let me tell you, there is a lot of trash talk on here and other forums about the quality of this sight. Here is what I can say..... Fit and finish is excellent! I cannot speak for any camo dipped models but the frame is anodized and the carbon housing is top notch. It has 1st, 2nd, and 3rd axis micro adjustments that click with each turn. The click is very crisp as well. Each adjustment also has lock down knobs that can either be tightened down by hand or with an allen wrench. Pins are as bright or brighter than any other sight I have seen and I probably will never even use the light. I can say the sight is pretty light but to be honest I did expect it to be way lighter. Other than that it was a great deal for $180.00 in my book. Don't be afraid to buy one if you are thinking about it. Anyways on another note. I still need to purchase a new quiver for the shift. Looking at the easton arsenal, treelimb, mag-loc, and a tightspot. I want something that holds 3-6 arrows tight, LIGHTWEIGHT, built like a tank, and most importantly one that easily disconnects and doesn't have a bunch of junk mounting brackets that make your bow bulgy. Let me know if you can recommend what works nicely on primes.


I have this one that was on my Optifade Forest Shift and fits to the top riser mount and in my opinions the best on off design for a quiver PM me if interested.


----------



## seiowabow

What kind of CS measurements are you guys getting? I can't get the bow to tune lining it up dead center. This is my last round of tweaking. This bow is the biggest disappointment I've ever owned. Nothing but problems.


----------



## quickcat18

mine is between 3/4 & 7/8

what tuning issues are you having? my prime tuned easy but i was fighting my new R120 for a bit so i know how frustrating it can be. let us know what is going on and maybe we can help.


----------



## nimrod1034

I'm pretty much right at 7/8 also.


----------



## seiowabow

I had a low left tear that would not go away. CS is now inside of center around 5/8. That's what it took to get a clean hole. Now the bow won't grooup for **** and is flinging arrows far right. I started at a CS of 7/8 which looked to be centered.


----------



## DocMort

I don't paper tune for these reasons broadhead and walk back for me 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## quickcat18

seiowabow said:


> I had a low left tear that would not go away. CS is now inside of center around 5/8. That's what it took to get a clean hole. Now the bow won't grooup for **** and is flinging arrows far right. I started at a CS of 7/8 which looked to be centered.


give us all the details 

draw length 
draw weight 
arrow length
spine 
fletchings on arrow and position 
rest 
where is your arrow when on the string & rest in regards to the berger hole? 

low to me says nock position or rest height is off. 
left says arrows are too stiff. 

just my thought so far.


----------



## seiowabow

28" 62# Carbon Express blue streak 250s. Cut at 27" blazers with the cock in the 2 o'clock postition. Limb driver pro v. Top of the arrow is pretty much eve. With the top of the berger hole


----------



## eltaco

seiowabow said:


> 28" 62# Carbon Express blue streak 250s. Cut at 27" blazers with the cock in the 2 o'clock postition. Limb driver pro v. Top of the arrow is pretty much eve. With the top of the berger hole


Your arrow isn't contacting the shelf with it set that low and cock vane at 2 o'clock?


----------



## quickcat18

seiowabow said:


> 28" 62# Carbon Express blue streak 250s. Cut at 27" blazers with the cock in the 2 o'clock postition. Limb driver pro v. Top of the arrow is pretty much eve. With the top of the berger hole


try moving you nock or rest up so the bottom of the arrow shaft cut thur the middle of the berger hole and see if that helps anything.


----------



## seiowabow

No. I didn't think that was that low in regards to the berger hole.


----------



## seiowabow

Ok. I will try that


----------



## seiowabow

DocMort said:


> I don't paper tune for these reasons broadhead and walk back for me
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


I usually do a walkback tune, but I like to have a satrting point. And so far I haven't got that. My Invasion on the other hand, I threw the Limbrdriver on and had it tuned in 10 mins.


----------



## quickcat18

if we can get rid of the low/high tear then work on the right/ left.


----------



## eltaco

seiowabow said:


> I usually do a walkback tune, but I like to have a satrting point. And so far I haven't got that. My Invasion on the other hand, I threw the Limbrdriver on and had it tuned in 10 mins.


Don't take offense to this, as I've learned it the hard way a time or two. Any chance it's the indian, not the bow? Are you sure the DL is perfect for you, and you're not torquing the grip or string at full draw?


----------



## seiowabow

Lol. Yeah i'm sure. Thanks tho. This isn't my first rodeo or my first bow. I shoot well enough and have shot 3D long enough to know my DL and how to shoot. And the problem wasn't paper, I did get bullet holes. The problem is my CS is now way inside of center in order for me to do that. And know when shooting at distances, my arrow flight is off. Further back i go, further the arrows fly right.


----------



## seiowabow

So here's what I found. The set screws on the string stop had come loose and the stop had slid all the way in. I put the rest back at 11/16 and the center os the arrow is now about 1/8" higher than the center of the berger hole. Seems to be back in business. Not really understanding why the string stop had that big of an impact


----------



## nimrod1034

It's probably because the arrow was not coming off the string till after the string was past the resting point. Your nock fit might be a little bit to tight so it's not releasing from the string clean. But with the stop corrected it won't make a difference.

So your CS is at 11/16? Since you figured out the string stop you might want to move that out to about 7/8. 

You can also try French tuning for your cs then double checking with paper after that. If you don't know how to do that it's in the sticky nuts and bolts of archery. 

Do you have a draw board? Your tiller or cam timing might be off.


----------



## quickcat18

seiowabow said:


> So here's what I found. The set screws on the string stop had come loose and the stop had slid all the way in. I put the rest back at 11/16 and the center os the arrow is now about 1/8" higher than the center of the berger hole. Seems to be back in business. Not really understanding why the string stop had that big of an impact


glad to hear that everything is back on for you.


----------



## thrilla7

1 week and my prime is still not in. I don't know how much longer I can wait. Soon enough I will have to choose a rest. Definitely going with a drop-away. Looking at QAD ULTRAREST HD, G5 EXPERT PRO, RIPCORD CODE RED. Think I am going with attaching the rest to the cables and not limbdriving. What are your opinions on these three? Pros/Cons for a prime specifically.


----------



## quickcat18

love my ripcord


----------



## nimrod1034

quickcat18 said:


> love my ripcord


X2 they are good solid rests. I also like that when I am at full draw and I let down it drops no matter what. 

It's just a PITA to change the cord.


----------



## thrilla7

wouldn't you want it to stay up if you let down on a buck? What is the advantage of having it come back down?


----------



## nimrod1034

I would be more angry if I shot and for some reason it didn't drop. I have never been a big fan of the QAD rests how if you slowly let down they stay up for me that's just more things that could go wrong. I'm not saying it will and they are well built rests I just like the ripcord better. 

If i am hunting and I have to slowly let down then that means I'm not going to be able to shoot so it don't really matter. I also practice holding full draw for a minute or two before I shoot an arrow.


----------



## huckfinn38

[email protected] know when shooting at distances said:


> I found out my 29.5 draw caused me to wrap the string around my face/torque my grip. The DL feels better but caused me to torque. I was getting a good sized left tear and i moved my cs way in to correct. After talking to G5 i focused on making sure I didnt wrap the string around my face or torque. Moved cs to 13/16 started getting bullet holes and good groups again. Feels like i am pushing my string away from my face


----------



## quickcat18

nimrod1034 said:


> X2 they are good solid rests. I also like that when I am at full draw and I let down it drops no matter what.
> 
> It's just a PITA to change the cord.


i have got the changing the cord down to a science now  but yes it is not the easiest


----------



## north slope

So I have been a little unhappy with the noise off my shift so I began to go over the bow from top to bottom. It had a little buzz and it was driving me crazy. I finally took of the stock string stop and put one on from my Vengeance. Bingo! I don't know if it is just the rubber it is made out of but it is a lot softer than the stock one. Anyway, with limbsaver quads on the limbs and this new string stop this bow is getting quiet.....


----------



## thrilla7

North slope......... I need to know where I can get a grip like that. Is that wood grain with a blue tint? Looks awesome with the strings.


----------



## brd556

north slope said:


> So I have been a little unhappy with the noise off my shift so I began to go over the bow from top to bottom. It had a little buzz and it was driving me crazy. I finally took of the stock string stop and put one on from my Vengeance. Bingo! I don't know if it is just the rubber it is made out of but it is a lot softer than the stock one. Anyway, with limbsaver quads on the limbs and this new string stop this bow is getting quiet.....




I noticed a real difference when I changed out the string stop as well. I went with
the one by Norway.....I think its softer. The Limbsavers helped as well. Hard to 
tell which helps more.....but my Centroid is much quieter than stock.


----------



## north slope

thrilla7 said:


> North slope......... I need to know where I can get a grip like that. Is that wood grain with a blue tint? Looks awesome with the strings.


I made them. They are out of diamond wood. I will sell you them if you want them. I was thinking of making some out of black/white ebony.35.00 tyd. paypal.


----------



## DocMort

Any of you guys shot the nba eclipse 


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## thrilla7

how do you mount them to the bow? Double sided tape? Do you have any grips that mount with the stock screws? Definitely interested.


----------



## thrilla7

also do you have anything that would look good on a 2012 prime shift in all black. Black and White ebony would be wild...


----------



## seiowabow

Just don't think the Centroid is for me. I prefer my Invasion. The Centroid is for sale if anyone is looking for a black Centroid. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1750017&p=1064014817#post1064014817


----------



## J-Daddy

seiowabow said:


> Just don't think the Centroid is for me. I prefer my Invasion. The Centroid is for sale if anyone is looking for a black Centroid. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1750017&p=1064014817#post1064014817


Wish I had $850 extra laying around right now cause I'd like to have it to mess around with...


----------



## seiowabow

Defenitely a beautiful bow. Meets IBO with a loaded string, just not sure it's for me.


----------



## nimrod1034

I wish it was left handed.


----------



## Doebuster

shot a centroid sat. they are really nice . it was a oh no shouldnt have shot that rig , seriously thinking of getting one . the one i shot was 29incher and it drew pretty nice , heres my ? is the 30 inch draw as smooth, or is there a hump at 30 inches?


----------



## quickcat18

here is a pic of me from a local ASA i did last weekend shooting my prime.


----------



## blakbelt

UPDATE: A few pages ago I had posted about my 2011 Shift making a ticking noise during the draw. With some insightful help it was pretty clear the noise was coming from the ti-glide system. I went ahead and called G5 and they immediately sent me out a new one, even though the bow was not under warranty, at no cost to me. It showed up at my closest dealer a few days later, and $5.00 later it was installed and is now completely silent. I really could not have asked for a better outcome and felt like I was fairly and promptly taken care of. I somewhat expected to hear .. "its not under warranty", or "sure, we will send you a new one for 100 bucks". And I probably wouldn't have minded. Fair is fair, policy is policy, but, I was very impressed with the Customer Service and am even more impressed with the bow. I think Prime has something good going here.


----------



## quickcat18

blakbelt said:


> UPDATE: A few pages ago I had posted about my 2011 Shift making a ticking noise during the draw. With some insightful help it was pretty clear the noise was coming from the ti-glide system. I went ahead and called G5 and they immediately sent me out a new one, even though the bow was not under warranty, at no cost to me. It showed up at my closest dealer a few days later, and $5.00 later it was installed and is now completely silent. I really could not have asked for a better outcome and felt like I was fairly and promptly taken care of. I somewhat expected to hear .. "its not under warranty", or "sure, we will send you a new one for 100 bucks". And I probably wouldn't have minded. Fair is fair, policy is policy, but, I was very impressed with the Customer Service and am even more impressed with the bow. I think Prime has something good going here.


x2 G5 has some great products and is outstanding in CS


----------



## huckfinn38

What speeds are guys getting out of there centroid. Everytime I take mine to a chrono battery is dead or chrono is broken. 3d event I went to this weekend had no chrono.
I am shooting 70 lbs 29.5 dl 28.75 CE Mayhems at 9.8 grains per inch 100 grain points and 4 blazers.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I have 27.5 cams on my Centroid and I am looking for 28s. Anyone have any they are willing to trade?


----------



## eltaco

blakbelt said:


> UPDATE: A few pages ago I had posted about my 2011 Shift making a ticking noise during the draw. With some insightful help it was pretty clear the noise was coming from the ti-glide system. I went ahead and called G5 and they immediately sent me out a new one, even though the bow was not under warranty, at no cost to me. It showed up at my closest dealer a few days later, and $5.00 later it was installed and is now completely silent. I really could not have asked for a better outcome and felt like I was fairly and promptly taken care of. I somewhat expected to hear .. "its not under warranty", or "sure, we will send you a new one for 100 bucks". And I probably wouldn't have minded. Fair is fair, policy is policy, but, I was very impressed with the Customer Service and am even more impressed with the bow. I think Prime has something good going here.


I'd absolutely love to know what they changed to fix this. I carefully reset my set screws and the noise went away, but both of my 2012s had it initially.


----------



## blakbelt

eltaco said:


> I'd absolutely love to know what they changed to fix this. I carefully reset my set screws and the noise went away, but both of my 2012s had it initially.


They told me there was a minor re-design in the setscrews.. said something like... "nothing major, just a little tweak"


----------



## retrieverfishin

huckfinn38 said:


> What speeds are guys getting out of there centroid. Everytime I take mine to a chrono battery is dead or chrono is broken. 3d event I went to this weekend had no chrono.
> I am shooting 70 lbs 29.5 dl 28.75 CE Mayhems at 9.8 grains per inch 100 grain points and 4 blazers.


Mine was shooting 263 with 28" .400 spine FMJ's and a 100gr tip also a 29.5" draw. 10.2gpi.


----------



## retrieverfishin

retrieverfishin said:


> Mine was shooting 263 with 28" .400 spine FMJ's and a 100gr tip also a 29.5" draw. 10.2gpi.


61lbs on mine....sorry.


----------



## huckfinn38

an IBO calculator on stickemarchery.com shows me at 304...Same caluculator shows you at about 282


----------



## retrieverfishin

Trust me, I was as shocked as you to see that speed on the chrono saturday...but that is what it read! According to my calculator you should chrono 282fps.


----------



## eltaco

Here are my latest chrony results. I honestly haven't seen a big drop in speed with cam rotation... these cams are pretty dang stable.

62.6#, 29.5", 414gr @ 288fps
60.0#, 29.0", 414gr @ 278fps
61.4#, 29.0", 414gr @ 281fps


----------



## thrilla7

How long did it take you guys to get your primes. I have an all black shift ordered, 29.5 inch draw and 70lb limbs fro Swatara Creek Outfitters. Pro shop told me 2 weeks or less. It has been a week and a half and I am getting antsy. How long did it take for any of you?


----------



## wapititrails

thrilla7 said:


> How long did it take you guys to get your primes. I have an all black shift ordered, 29.5 inch draw and 70lb limbs fro Swatara Creek Outfitters. Pro shop told me 2 weeks or less. It has been a week and a half and I am getting antsy. How long did it take for any of you?



Going on 8 weeks..suppose to be in, in the next few days.....we ordered three shifts......2 camo 28.5 inch, 70lb and 1 black 27.5 inch, 70 lbs. Really starting to wonder about our Canadian distributor.......I can't believe it would take that long....sure hope this bow is worth it!


----------



## thrilla7

That is insane. My pro shop said he usually gets them in under 2 weeks. He said because mine is all black is may take up to 2 weeks. They are worth it man trust me.


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco said:


> Here are my latest chrony results. I honestly haven't seen a big drop in speed with cam rotation... these cams are pretty dang stable.
> 
> 62.6#, 29.5", 414gr @ 288fps
> 60.0#, 29.0", 414gr @ 278fps
> 61.4#, 29.0", 414gr @ 281fps


With these speeds I better run mine through a different chrono....or have something else very messed up.


----------



## eltaco

retrieverfishin said:


> With these speeds I better run mine through a different chrono....or have something else very messed up.


Honestly, based on what I've seen through my chrony and twisting my harness... there's no way that chrony you shot through was accurate. Try another one and bring another bow if you have one so you can shoot them side by side. Hopefully you see much different numbers.


----------



## retrieverfishin

eltaco said:


> Honestly, based on what I've seen through my chrony and twisting my harness... there's no way that chrony you shot through was accurate. Try another one and bring another bow if you have one so you can shoot them side by side. Hopefully you see much different numbers.


Funny thing was that it was at the ASA shoot on Sat....But my son's razor edge only showed 181 on it as well, so maybe it was reading low?


----------



## huckfinn38

I have a set of pc4 cams looking to trade for a set of pc5. Basically 29.5 for a set up 29 dl cams on a centroid.


----------



## TheCat

Finally the wait is over my centroid will be here tomorrow optifade forest cant wait to get to shooting it hopefully it will set up quick and easy any problems from anyone on the set up of this bow?


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> With these speeds I better run mine through a different chrono....or have something else very messed up.


i hope it was not off as i was shooting 287fps and don't want it to read any faster


----------



## retrieverfishin

You are playing with fire at that speed Adam!


----------



## quickcat18

TheCat said:


> Finally the wait is over my centroid will be here tomorrow optifade forest cant wait to get to shooting it hopefully it will set up quick and easy any problems from anyone on the set up of this bow?


post up some pics and let us know what you think


----------



## TheCat

ttt


----------



## Pancho Villa

Any one have a set of 28.5 inch cams for a Prime Centroid for sale? Shoot me a PM


----------



## huckfinn38

Fyi i have a set of pc#4 for sale

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vinson12

Just settling in to my new Centroid 31" draw 70# limbs and QAD rest. Shooting Easton ACC 340s at 424g chrono at 281 fps. Setting it up for target with CBE and Classic scope with 4x Zeiss and #1 clarifier. Still need to buy stabs. Last8 yrs been shooting Mathews ovation at 38" ata now to 34. Like getting in a new car. Took awhile to get used to especially the cables in the sight picture which I don't even notice now. Also, string angle over nose and peep took a bit of adjusting to get it right. Still have some arrow flight issues but I haven't paper tuned the new Eastons. Was shooting Cheetahs. I think the combo of shooting a new bow with starting to use a Carter only hinge set me back a bit but things are improving. Beautiful bow with magnificent craftsmanship. Stay tuned.


----------



## scottforestlk

Just got done shooting my new centroid, shoot's sweat super smooth and holds like a dream. It's the new ice blue its a little different than the original color looks sweat. Thanks for all the input from the prime guy's over the last 3 month's. And Brian at G5 . Also eltaco ill try to post some pic's.


----------



## eltaco

scottforestlk said:


> Just got done shooting my new centroid, shoot's sweat super smooth and holds like a dream. It's the new ice blue its a little different than the original color looks sweat. Thanks for all the input from the prime guy's over the last 3 month's. And Brian at G5 . Also eltaco ill try to post some pic's.


Looking forward to pics! I've seen only a couple of the Ice Blues, and they are very good looking rigs... especially now with the black pockets.

Hope you dig it!


----------



## scottforestlk

Just got done shooting 60 targets at a 3d shoot, i can't believe how nice the centroid draws it has to be the smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot. I had a pure and thought that was smooth. Plus no vibe or kick at the end of the shot. I think I'll be keeping the centroid for a while love the bow.


----------



## TailChaser

Bought a 2011 centroid just for the cams, new never shot. Now I can buy a 2012 of any draw length. It's gonna be really really hard not to shoot it!


----------



## quickcat18

Got 2nd place at a 3d shoot this weekend with my prime shot a 293.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Can any of you guys run some spine info for me? Centroid 62# 27.5dl. Victory vForce HVs with 3 fusion 2.1 vanes. pin nock bushings and nocks. Was thinking of having them cut to 28in carbon to carbon. I just don't know what weight glue in to use to make them spine out. Any help would be great. I'm waiting on the Mac version of OT2 to come out.


----------



## Lost Horn

I'll be honest with you all. My Centroid is making me look like a real shooter. lol. I can't say enough good things about this bow.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

FullDrawMedic said:


> Can any of you guys run some spine info for me? Centroid 62# 27.5dl. Victory vForce HVs with 3 fusion 2.1 vanes. pin nock bushings and nocks. Was thinking of having them cut to 28in carbon to carbon. I just don't know what weight glue in to use to make them spine out. Any help would be great. I'm waiting on the Mac version of OT2 to come out.


Forgot to say the HVs are 350 spine


----------



## quickcat18

I am shooting 400 spine out of mine cut 28" carbon to carbon, and they fly great I am guessing the 350 will be stiff.


----------



## nimrod1034

quickcat18 said:


> Got 2nd place at a 3d shoot this weekend with my prime shot a 293.


Good shooting! 

What class do you shoot in?


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Forgot to say the HVs are 350 spine


I can run that tonight if nobody else has by then. I'm guessing you'll need a 125gr point, but spine should be close.

I'm just a tad stiff with 27.5" 340s arrows and 100gr points at 29/62, but 400s are coming up way weak.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> I can run that tonight if nobody else has by then. I'm guessing you'll need a 125gr point, but spine should be close.
> 
> I'm just a tad stiff with 27.5" 340s arrows and 100gr points at 29/62, but 400s are coming up way weak.


Thanks. I was given 2 dozen new raw shafts so I would like to make them work.


----------



## quickcat18

nimrod1034 said:


> Good shooting!
> 
> What class do you shoot in?


I have been shooting in men's known this year


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I am looking to get one, I had to wait a year or 2 and see the reviews but I shot one last week and LOVE it. The only problem is I JUST bought my Hoyt 5 months ago and agreed to the wife I wouldn't buy another for 2 years. So I talked her into another bow but she said used only and a $650 limit, now the 2012's go to 31" so now I want that one. So to wrap this up if anyone hears of anyone selling one that is 31" for $700 or under send them my way or if they have a different size for $650 or under I want it. The reason I am willing to go $50 over is I can hide that from the wife. Also if anyone wants a Hoyt CRX35 I am willing to trade and throw $200 with my bow


----------



## mtn3531

bowhuntingbama said:


> I am looking to get one, I had to wait a year or 2 and see the reviews but I shot one last week and LOVE it. The only problem is I JUST bought my Hoyt 5 months ago and agreed to the wife I wouldn't buy another for 2 years. So I talked her into another bow but she said used only and a $650 limit, now the 2012's go to 31" so now I want that one. So to wrap this up if anyone hears of anyone selling one that is 31" for $700 or under send them my way or if they have a different size for $650 or under I want it. The reason I am willing to go $50 over is I can hide that from the wife. Also if anyone wants a Hoyt CRX35 I am willing to trade and throw $200 with my bow


31" I am assuming you are looking for a Centroid lol. Any colors in particular?


----------



## mr_smith7410

Ice Blue with black limb pockets ... I tell ya what this year has been an amazing year for me so far with my PRIME centroid Won the Michigan ASA indoor shooter of the year and the indoor state championship.. Then went to outdoor and won the first 3 and just last weekend ended in 3rd (least I can say was that I was beat by 2 other PRIMES in AHC primes finished 123-5) This is one amazing boy and is a dream to shoot if your not shooting one your leaving points on the course that for sure...


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Can any of you guys run some spine info for me? Centroid 62# 27.5dl. Victory vForce HVs with 3 fusion 2.1 vanes. pin nock bushings and nocks. Was thinking of having them cut to 28in carbon to carbon. I just don't know what weight glue in to use to make them spine out. Any help would be great. I'm waiting on the Mac version of OT2 to come out.


Buddy, I'm showing you way stiff with 28" 350 spined arrows and 100gr tips. 

350s would put you at 29.4" and 125gr tips.
400s would be 26.6" and 100gr tips.

I had initially run this without updating OT2. Just updated it and it looks like they tweaked the 2012 Centroid. Take it for what its worth, I haven't run a lot of setups through OT2, so if someone wants to check me, that'd be great.

I'm showing that arrow setup at 332gr, shooting at ~293fps. Does that sound right?


----------



## nimrod1034

mr_smith7410 said:


> Ice Blue with black limb pockets ... I tell ya what this year has been an amazing year for me so far with my PRIME centroid Won the Michigan ASA indoor shooter of the year and the indoor state championship.. Then went to outdoor and won the first 3 and just last weekend ended in 3rd (least I can say was that I was beat by 2 other PRIMES in AHC primes finished 123-5) This is one amazing boy and is a dream to shoot if your not shooting one your leaving points on the course that for sure...
> View attachment 1358590
> View attachment 1358592


Good looking bow I like how it matches your truck.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> Buddy, I'm showing you way stiff with 28" 350 spined arrows and 100gr tips.
> 
> 350s would put you at 29.125" and 125gr tips.
> 
> I had initially run this without updating OT2. Just updated it and it looks like they tweaked the 2012 Centroid. Take it for what its worth, I haven't run a lot of setups through OT2, so if someone wants to check me, that'd be great.
> 
> I'm showing that arrow setup at 332gr, shooting at ~293fps. Does that sound right?



Thanks. Thats what I was looking for. I have the arrows all fletched up and just need to order the glue-ins.


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Thanks. Thats what I was looking for. I have the arrows all fletched up and just need to order the glue-ins.


I tweaked that post a little bit while you were typing. Go back and check it before you cut em.

If you want, I can run it with 150gr tips, too.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> I tweaked that post a little bit while you were typing. Go back and check it before you cut em.
> 
> If you want, I can run it with 150gr tips, too.


Yeah 320-330 gns is where I was trying to stay. Do they spine out with the DL at 28 in?


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> Yeah 320-330 gns is where I was trying to stay. Do they spine out with the DL at 28 in?


I came up with 350s at 29" even with 125gr points for 28" DL.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> I came up with 350s at 29" even with 125gr points for 28" DL.


Thanks eltaco. 29in with 125 gr tips it is! That is carbon to carbon length right?


----------



## deer2eat

Would anyone be interested in trading cams? I have Pc # 4 (29.5" on Centroid and 28."5 on the shift) and I also have PC # 1 (31" on the Centroid and 30" on the shift) that I would be willing to trade for a PC #5 cam (29')

The PC #4 is on my 2012 Centroid. The PC # 1 is on my 2011 Shift.

I am shooting a 2012 Centroid that I just got last week, but the Pc#4 cam is just a little long. Really need to shorten it a 1/2 inch.

If anyone is interested, then just shoot me a PM. 

I hope to get some pics up of my Centroid soon. I have enjoyed reading this thread the last few months!!

Thanks, 

Justin


----------



## quickcat18

i think you 3 should work somthing out.... tailChaser could sell the bow deer2eat your 31 cams to bowhuntingbama. 



TailChaser said:


> Bought a 2011 centroid just for the cams, new never shot. Now I can buy a 2012 of any draw length. It's gonna be really really hard not to shoot it!





bowhuntingbama said:


> I am looking to get one, I had to wait a year or 2 and see the reviews but I shot one last week and LOVE it. The only problem is I JUST bought my Hoyt 5 months ago and agreed to the wife I wouldn't buy another for 2 years. So I talked her into another bow but she said used only and a $650 limit, now the 2012's go to 31" so now I want that one. So to wrap this up if anyone hears of anyone selling one that is 31" for $700 or under send them my way or if they have a different size for $650 or under I want it. The reason I am willing to go $50 over is I can hide that from the wife. Also if anyone wants a Hoyt CRX35 I am willing to trade and throw $200 with my bow





deer2eat said:


> Would anyone be interested in trading cams? I have Pc # 4 (29.5" on Centroid and 28."5 on the shift) and I also have PC # 1 (31" on the Centroid and 30" on the shift) that I would be willing to trade for a PC #5 cam (29')
> 
> The PC #4 is on my 2012 Centroid. The PC # 1 is on my 2011 Shift.
> 
> I am shooting a 2012 Centroid that I just got last week, but the Pc#4 cam is just a little long. Really need to shorten it a 1/2 inch.
> 
> If anyone is interested, then just shoot me a PM.
> 
> I hope to get some pics up of my Centroid soon. I have enjoyed reading this thread the last few months!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Justin


----------



## scottforestlk

centroid


----------



## deer down

thats is one sharp looking prime.


----------



## eltaco

scottforestlk said:


> centroid
> View attachment 1359449
> View attachment 1359451


Absolutely beautiful. That is one sharp looking rig!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

scottforestlk said:


> centroid
> View attachment 1359449
> View attachment 1359451


Man! I should have waited for the ice blue!


----------



## timberghost51

Was wondering if anyone was shootin a 60# centroid maxed out with fmj 340? What kind of speeds are you seeing with them?


----------



## FullDrawMedic

timberghost51 said:


> Was wondering if anyone was shootin a 60# centroid maxed out with fmj 340? What kind of speeds are you seeing with them?


What is your total arrow weight?


----------



## scottforestlk

eltaco said:


> Absolutely beautiful. That is one sharp looking rig!


Thank's eltaco, the new ice blue is very nice it was worth the wait. and thank's for the input.


----------



## timberghost51

FullDrawMedic said:


> What is your total arrow weight?


Tell ya the truth not sure shootin 29" draw blazers hit inserts and st 100 grains


----------



## MAXXIS31

*Pictures of my open country shift*

Figured I would share a couple pictures of my Shift. I customized my sight with optifade and plan on doing a stab and my quiver eventually. I do have one question. Where is every one running there string stops? More let and valley "BACK" or less let off and valley "FORWARD"? I am running mine forward and am wondering if I move them back if I will have a little more creep. Also can I adjust them the full length of the slots or just back and forth on the 3 dots?

Thanks


----------



## deer2eat

Hey Guys, I have a 2012 Centroid and it is finally rigged out. I was wondering what your centroids and Shift's wiegh totally rigged. Not including quiver with arrows. 

I used a fish scale and my Centroid weighs 6.4lbs with a Sword trident hunter sight, Expert 2 rest, ss1 Stabilizer and a peep Seemed a little heavy, but I like a heavy bow. Just wanted to know what others bows are weighing. about 12-14ounces comes from my trident hunter. 
If you have a way to weigh your bow, then please post your weight, wanted to know if I am in the average weight or a little above. I really like the trident hunter, but if everyone is a lot lighter, then I may go sight shopping to lighten up a little. 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## Lost Horn

MAXXIS31 said:


> Figured I would share a couple pictures of my Shift. I customized my sight with optifade and plan on doing a stab and my quiver eventually. I do have one question. Where is every one running there string stops? More let and valley "BACK" or less let off and valley "FORWARD"? I am running mine forward and am wondering if I move them back if I will have a little more creep. Also can I adjust them the full length of the slots or just back and forth on the 3 dots?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360396
> View attachment 1360399


That is a nice looking rig for sure. Of course I've not seen an ugly Prime yet. lol. To answer your questions my draw stops are set to the back of the slots. there is you can't move them all the way to the back of the slots as long as you keep them in the slots and don't remove them completely. As far as creep this bow does not have any. Now your valley will increase with moving the stops farther back but once the stops contact the limbs its not going any farther, rock solid wall.


----------



## MAXXIS31

Lost Horn said:


> That is a nice looking rig for sure. Of course I've not seen an ugly Prime yet. lol. To answer your questions my draw stops are set to the back of the slots. there is you can't move them all the way to the back of the slots as long as you keep them in the slots and don't remove them completely. As far as creep this bow does not have any. Now your valley will increase with moving the stops farther back but once the stops contact the limbs its not going any farther, rock solid wall.


Thanks, I guess what I was meaning by creep was a larger valley not a squishy back wall. With my stops where they are there is very little valley.


----------



## timberghost51

Anyone have a set of 70# limbs from 2012 centroid that wanna trade for 60# limbs? Optifade forest camo...pm me
If ya got them thanks


----------



## huckfinn38

Pm sent for limbs

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frank/PA

Liked my Centroid so much I went and got a Shift. I could not bring myself to tear down my 3D set-up to set-up for turkey hunting. so....I got a 60lb rh shift in AP bow looks sweet.......its only money right..lol


----------



## J-Daddy

Anyone shot any really long range "like 100yds" groups with a Centroid compared to any of the other popular bows on the market??? I've heard that's where they really shine is at long range.


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok guys new to the thread I have a 2011 shift coming in real soon and really starting to wonder after reading some of this about it being sight heavy, here's the setup tommy Hogg single pin sight , limb driver pro, I will have a doinker qd on it, I'm gonna try and use the bow for both 3d and hunting , so I reall want some help on stab setups you guys have thanks in advance brandon


----------



## Capra

I have a 2011 Centroid in APG camo it is 27" and has 60 LB limbs. I would like to trade the 60 Lb limbs for 70 's. If anyone is interested PM me. Thanks !


----------



## Karbon

Anyone need 29 inch cams? I need to source some 27.5s.

My buddy might be able to help me but I'm looking for some other options!

Great looking bows guys.


----------



## brd556

J-Daddy said:


> Anyone shot any really long range "like 100yds" groups with a Centroid compared to any of the other popular bows on the market??? I've heard that's where they really shine is at long range.



I shot several groups at long range to compare the Hoyt Vector Turbo and my Prime Centroid. 
The groups started at 80 and went out to 140. I will be honest.....neither bow grouped good
at the 140 yard range. But I am about 99% convinced it was "the Indian" as they say. 

At 120 the groups were better but when I got up to the 100 and 80 yardages, things really came
together. The Centroid averaged about 25% tighter groups than my 2012 Vector Turbo at the 80 
and 100 yard shots. . I made my decision and sold the Turbo.


----------



## Karbon

Anyone have any blue side plates they want to sell or trade?


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Karbon said:


> Anyone have any blue side plates they want to sell or trade?


Do you have the black/grey ones?


----------



## Ringleader

Just received my new black 2012 Centroid. Looking for ideas on the best stabilizer system for target.


----------



## snowhammer85

I have one for ya the stokerized double nucleus and 20in front stab all 3 pieces smoked glass black end got it a couple weeks ago paid like 370 but I dobt have time for 3d so in gonna get a stokerized ss1 for hunting let me know of you r interested 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zgdxtc


----------



## Karbon

FullDrawMedic said:


> Do you have the black/grey ones?


Yes


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Karbon said:


> Anyone need 29 inch cams? I need to source some 27.5s.
> 
> My buddy might be able to help me but I'm looking for some other options!
> 
> Great looking bows guys.


I have some 27's if you would like them? I would sell them cheaper than you could buy them. Prime price $125, I would sell you mine for $75 tyd


----------



## FullDrawMedic

bowhuntingbama said:


> I have some 27's if you would like them? I would sell them cheaper than you could buy them. Prime price $125, I would sell you mine for $75 tyd


What is the number on the cams?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

FullDrawMedic said:


> What is the number on the cams?


I am not 100% sure, just paid for the bow today, it is being shipped. I just messaged the owner and asked and as soon as he answers I will let you know. I have to have 31" so there is no way these would work for me at all.


----------



## deer2eat

> Originally Posted by Karbon
> Anyone need 29 inch cams? I need to source some 27.5s.
> 
> My buddy might be able to help me but I'm looking for some other options!


Great looking bows guys.

*I will take ur 29'' cams! Is it for a centroid? PC #5 is what I need!!*



> Bowhuntingbama: I have to have 31" so there is no way these would work for me at all.


Bowhuntingbama, I have a PC# 1 cam. That is a 31'' cam on a Centroid and a 30" on a shift. Maybe you, I and Kardon could work something out!


----------



## Karbon

MY cams are black powder coated...29's (PC#5) on the Centroid. I need the PC#8


----------



## bowhuntingbama

deer2eat said:


> Great looking bows guys.
> 
> *I will take ur 29'' cams! Is it for a centroid? PC #5 is what I need!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Bowhuntingbama, I have a PC# 1 cam. That is a 31'' cam on a Centroid and a 30" on a shift. Maybe you, I and Kardon could work something out!


That would be awesome let me know fast because I was planning on ordering mine tomorrow. I am interested in those #1's no matter what


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Oh yeah I talked to the old owner and he said the cams say 9A and 9B on them. Obviously 9B means bottom but not sure what the A or the 9 means exactly


----------



## deer2eat

Sent you a message bowhuntingbama. 

Kardon, sending you one too now.


----------



## deer2eat

Karbon! sorry for the miss spelling!


----------



## Karbon

got the message.
I'm needing 27.5 inch, but I would trade away the 29 inch black powder coated 29 inch from my Centroid to anyone who is interested...I'll have pics Wednesday when the bow is in.


----------



## snowhammer85

Would like some help on picking a 3d/hunting stab setup. Wanna know what's working for you guys on the shift


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nanqqb


----------



## snowhammer85

Thanks PFD42 for the help still
Looking at other ideas and options. Stokerized?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvg2po


----------



## FullDrawMedic

snowhammer85 said:


> Thanks PFD42 for the help still
> Looking at other ideas and options. Stokerized?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvg2po


Stoker SS1 would be a good choice. These bows are pretty solid in hand already.


----------



## deer2eat

SS1 is on my centroid! works well. You defiantly dont need a 12'' stab. 6-8'' seems to be best!


----------



## Travis Shaw

I personally like my vendetta enforcer have not put it on my new centroid but plan too.


----------



## snowhammer85

Sounds great thanks I'm gonna try the ss1 with an 8 inch 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i0vuuw


----------



## quickcat18

snowhammer85 said:


> Sounds great thanks I'm gonna try the ss1 with an 8 inch
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i0vuuw


i use a Trinity Archery T3 front stab out to 18inch and a 8inch side bar also a by Trinity Archery.


----------



## harrier808

Ike's Shift review =) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6XYKjHwR5g&feature=plcp


----------



## quickcat18

Travis Shaw said:


> I personally like my vendetta enforcer have not put it on my new centroid but plan too.


welcome aboard Travis post up some pics when you get your centroid.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I have a set of #8 cams and I am looking for a set of #7s. If anyone wants to trade or sell please let me know.


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> I have a set of #8 cams and I am looking for a set of #7s. If anyone wants to trade or sell please let me know.


Scroll up a few pages. I believe Karbon is looking for 8s and someone else was selling 7s.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

eltaco said:


> Scroll up a few pages. I believe Karbon is looking for 8s and someone else was selling 7s.


He has #5s and is looking for 8s


----------



## eltaco

FullDrawMedic said:


> He has #5s and is looking for 8s


I bet he'll buy your #8s and I swear I saw someone else with #7s for sale... maybe I'm mistaken. Would be a 3 way sale/trade, tho.


----------



## deer2eat

I think bowhuntingbama was selling #9's (27''). Karbon was looking for #8's (27.5'') and I was looking for #5's. (29'')


----------



## quickcat18

cam & limb thread i made if you have something or are looking for something post it in here and maybe it will be a better way to find what we are looking for. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760294&p=1064135447#post1064135447

Centroid 








Shift


----------



## MikeyB829

I saw someone on here (not this thread) claiming that the weight range on the limbs are 20 lbs..? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## snowhammer85

I have heard 14 but I'm new to these primes I do know my 2011 g5 primal would go from 57.4----75.6


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?iyntso


----------



## deer2eat

My centroid goes to 74lbs


----------



## hossa1881

just got my new Centroid form Ryan at Sunry's Archery tonight and it is freakin amazing...taking it to Bedford tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## deer2eat

hossa1881, that apg is nice! like ur set up too!


----------



## deer2eat

Bow is set up. New cams coming soon, but other than that it is all ready!!


----------



## hossa1881

deer2eat said:


> hossa1881, that apg is nice! like ur set up too!


Thanks we'll see how it does this weekend


----------



## quickcat18

i am working on switching my Prime over for hunting i will post some pics/ video of my prime centroid.


----------



## milkman38

great shooting at bedford you had that prime singing some sweet 11 ring music


----------



## snowhammer85

Quickkat what stabs do you plan on using for hunting in debating changing my 3d setup or just leave it the same
At this in time I'm in the middle of selling all my bows except 1 " THE SHIFT" 
And then I'm gonna buy a centroid. Damn these are the best bows out by far


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yi4uak


----------



## quickcat18

snowhammer85 said:


> Quickkat what stabs do you plan on using for hunting in debating changing my 3d setup or just leave it the same
> At this in time I'm in the middle of selling all my bows except 1 " THE SHIFT"
> And then I'm gonna buy a centroid. Damn these are the best bows out by far
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yi4uak



For hunting I use a 10" trinity archery T3 stab I works great and can gold up so the bow fits in my case without having to take it off.


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok I have 2 12" dead centers. But with weight and QD the front is more like 14" 
I'm shooting really well with it and it fits in my case 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lyinuc


----------



## Capra

Does anyone know the approximate cost of replacement limbs ?

Thanks !


----------



## snowhammer85

I believe 150


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0nxooa


----------



## scottforestlk

Bowjax from limb to riser + monkey tail on riser super quit


----------



## quickcat18

that is a nice looking bow... when i get another centroid i think it will be ice blue for target.


----------



## snowhammer85

Hopefully that will be my next purchase a ice blue centroid!!!! Sweet bow


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?m4bxcf


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Looking for PC #6 (28.5") cams for the Centroid.


----------



## quickcat18

Sgt. Fury said:


> Looking for PC #6 (28.5") cams for the Centroid.


check here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760294&p=1064135447#post1064135447


----------



## scottforestlk

Thank's I love the bow the blue ice is incredible, I use the bow for 3d so how loud the bow is isn't that big of deal to me. I really don't think the bow is that loud, but a lot of people seem to comment on it. I happened to see someone had put bow jacks on the riser and thought i have the bow jacks that i took off my limbs to put limbsavers on. So why not put them on the riser, they fit perfectly in the upper and lower hole on the riser. I think they have made the bow quieter. I don't have any way testing that to be sure but i think it does?


----------



## eltaco

Anyone looking for a 60# 2012 Centroid in black? I just saw one in the classifieds!  (shameless plug)


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I would love one but I have to wait a week or two and let some fundage save back up. If it's available in another week it will be mine


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Nevermind, sorry to get your hopes up but there was another one but I think it sold for $550, that was the one I was looking at getting


----------



## eltaco

bowhuntingbama said:


> Nevermind, sorry to get your hopes up but there was another one but I think it sold for $550, that was the one I was looking at getting



Oh, no sweat... gotta take what you can get 

Hope it works out for you. Let us know if you have any questions on the bow when you get it!


----------



## TailChaser

You should do some "bow photography" on the side, pay for your archery habits


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Im brokering a deal right now for some #7 cams. After this goes through I will have some #8s for sale. If anyone is interested please PM me. Thanks


----------



## 72Beetle

Another set of Prime grips:










Black palm top, curly KOA middle band and Elk horn on the bottom. I can also make them with the screw hole mount.


----------



## TexasHrtShot

those grips are sweet. I want one for my centroid!!


----------



## eltaco

TexasHrtShot said:


> those grips are sweet. I want one for my centroid!!


Get your hands off... those are coming to CO for my Predator Centroid!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Get your hands off... those are coming to CO for my Predator Centroid!


I cannot believe your selling that all black Centroid. It is totally sick. I just had
a visit with my Doc and I need to back down from my 70 lb. bow.....this thing has
me seriously thinking about selling my 11' and picking this one up.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> I cannot believe your selling that all black Centroid. It is totally sick. I just had
> a visit with my Doc and I need to back down from my 70 lb. bow.....this thing has
> me seriously thinking about selling my 11' and picking this one up.


Take care of that shoulder, man! There's no sense in 70#. I've had passthrus on elk with 62# bows and 380-410gr arrows. I just can't see needing more other than closing the pin gaps and poor shot placements.

Shoot me a PM if you have any questions on it. I'll be holding onto my other Centroid


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Take care of that shoulder, man! There's no sense in 70#. I've had passthrus on elk with 62# bows and 380-410gr arrows. I just can't see needing more other than closing the pin gaps and poor shot placements.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you have any questions on it. I'll be holding onto my other Centroid



PM sent......here we go again.


----------



## eltaco

I need a set of PC#6 cams. Anyone have a set they're looking to sell or trade for PC#4s?

Even if one of you has a dealer who has a set on hand, let me know. I need to get a set inbound, ASAP!


----------



## snowhammer85

Where can I get 60lb black limbs for my shift 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qglxp1


----------



## quickcat18

quickcat18 said:


> check here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760294&p=1064135447#post1064135447





snowhammer85 said:


> Where can I get 60lb black limbs for my shift
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qglxp1


post it on the link above, and are you looking to trade or buy? i got mine from my dealer


----------



## snowhammer85

How much were they through the dealer?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1qutxo


----------



## timberghost51

Almost impossible to find a used 2012 shift for sale...if anyone has one let me know


----------



## quickcat18

snowhammer85 said:


> How much were they through the dealer?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1qutxo


$135ish is the price at my dealers


----------



## snowhammer85

thanks quickcat ill prolly do that!!!


----------



## scottforestlk

eltaco said:


> Anyone looking for a 60# 2012 Centroid in black? I just saw one in the classifieds!  (shameless plug)


eltaco why are you selling that sweat black bow grip and string's are sweat nice looking bow


----------



## Sgt. Fury

You mean MY new black Centroid with the nice strings and fancy grip?


----------



## snowhammer85

My new work in progress!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c3ktls


----------



## deer2eat

Real nice snowhammer!! Like the blue!

Shot it much?




snowhammer85 said:


> View attachment 1370986
> 
> My new work in progress!!!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c3ktls


----------



## snowhammer85

Actually just got it about 2 hours ago but I have shot shifts alot just not my own. I just slapped the acc. On I get it actually setup tomorrow. Debating on arrows and some other stuff. And I'm prolly gonna get just the riser dipped with a g5 blue base as then dipped in carbon fiber what ya think?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lau0fp


----------



## jdavenp3

I wish there was somewhere near I could shoot one of these at. I have always enjoyed the looks and the dual cam technology. Good looking bows everyone.


----------



## Karbon

Blue pockets, cams, and extras are coming to my Centroid...
Your blue set up looks FANTASTIC buddy.


----------



## snowhammer85

Thanks deer2eat and karbon!!! What do ya think about dipping the riser in the way I said ?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?55rhxp


----------



## deer2eat

The set up you have now looks pretty sharp! A g5 base covered with carbon fiber sounds pretty cool. If it's the blue that I have seen on some Primal limbs, then it's a pretty bright blue! I like the matte black look personally. The one that eltaco just traded was very sweet and looked real good. 

I am still debating if I like the carbon fiber look. I saw some bows that looked good and others that didn't. With your accessories that you have a black look of some sort will look nice! That blue is poopin'. 

Look forward to seeing your finished product!



snowhammer85 said:


> Thanks deer2eat and karbon!!! What do ya think about dipping the riser in the way I said ?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?55rhxp


----------



## deer2eat

Karbon said:


> Blue pockets, cams, and extras are coming to my Centroid...
> Your blue set up looks FANTASTIC buddy.



You are getting blue limb pockets? When you said somethings done, didn't know what you ment exactly ment. Are you keeping it opti-fade?


----------



## thrilla7

Is it possible to shoot cock vane down with blazer x2 (1.75") vanes? Shooting easton axis arrows and victory vaps. I would like to shoot a spot hogg premier rest (prong style) with cock vane down and to do so it seems like my vane will just barely touch the cables. Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## nimrod1034

Do the prongs drop when you fire the arrow? 

If not you will get fletching contact. Just rotate the arrow so cock vane is at like 1 or 2 o'clock.


----------



## thrilla7

The Spot Hogg Premier rest is not a drop away. I have a Qad hdx on my shift now and do not like it at all. It is definitely not as quiet and as well built as I once thought. The prongs on the premier rest I just ordered will be able to move up and down like any target rest as they are spring activated and it has adjustable spring tension but I will be shooting the (tm hunter style prongs) and will not be shooting a blade because I will be hunting with my bow. FOR ALL YOU PRIME OWNERS WHO HAVE TROUBLE WITH CLEARING THE TI-GLIDE. I just checked Bohnings website and they make 1.75" & 2.25" Shield Cut X-Vanes that have a profile height of 0.38" which is much narrower than my 2" Blazer X2's (0.465") and way more narrow than traditional Blazer Vanes (0.568"). The Shield Cut X-Vanes will definitely clear the TI-GLIDE no problem even cock vane down. Hope this helps all who have ran into the same problem as me.


----------



## scottforestlk

snow hammer the blue looks sweat nice bow.


----------



## ruttinhard

I just bought a prime Centroid last night, shipped this morning!!!


----------



## FullDrawMedic

ruttinhard said:


> I just bought a prime Centroid last night, shipped this morning!!!


You'll love it. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## snowhammer85

I have done tuning questions pm me if you wanna help me out, thanks 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?01wfzo


----------



## FullDrawMedic

When you guys build your target arrows do you go with glue in points or use the inserts and screw ins?


----------



## brd556

Sgt. Fury said:


> You mean MY new black Centroid with the nice strings and fancy grip?



So you are the lucky son-of-a-gun who traded for it. I was working out a cash
deal when you swooped in and offered up the trade.:angry: Just kidding, I ain't
upset at all. You got a great bow. I personally think you got the better end of
that trade.....FOR SURE. Good luck, and if you don't LOVE IT....please message
me and I will take it off your hands.


----------



## eltaco

snowhammer85 said:


> I have done tuning questions pm me if you wanna help me out, thanks
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?01wfzo


Post them here. I'll try to help as much as possible and I'm sure a few others would be willing to help as well.


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok will do. When at full draw are your yokes twisted at all or are they straight in line with the cams and what should I expect speed wise out of my shift at 62.7lbs , 27.5 draw half inch loop shooting blue streaks at 27" that weigh 340? Thanks 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?j1tqv3


----------



## nimrod1034

Are you talking about the tiny part inbetween the serving above the donuts? 

If so then yes is it like that on the bottom and top? When ever I have made the strings for the bows they have been twisted.


----------



## eltaco

snowhammer85 said:


> Ok will do. When at full draw are your yokes twisted at all or are they straight in line with the cams and what should I expect speed wise out of my shift at 62.7lbs , 27.5 draw half inch loop shooting blue streaks at 27" that weigh 340? Thanks
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?j1tqv3


Those yoke seperators will twist more with two things: 1: More twists in your string, 2: more letoff. Shouldn't be a ton of rotation on those unless you have a ton of twists and are holding an extremely low weight.

Speeds... I haven't shot a Shift, but I understand that they are 2-3fps faster than the Centroid. That said, here's approximately where I THINK you'll end up: 295-298fps
I calc'd that with 27.5" cams, not sure if you meant you have a half inch loop and are counting that in your DL, or not. If your cams are 27", you'd be 5fps less than that.


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok cool cause mine look really twisted.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gi3glx


----------



## eltaco

Sgt. Fury said:


> Traded my new Hoyt Element RKT for it. The Element is a shooter and groups my 430 grain hunting arrows like this at 60 yrds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** I hope the Centroid shoots this tight for me out to 60 yards. If not....... I got the "lesser end of the deal" ..... FOR SURE.
> 
> 
> LOL


Thanks for standing up for me, Dale... I get no respect around here! HAHA!

I think you'll like it a lot, bud.

Based on what you've told me, you'd shoot most bows as well as the pic above. I'm going to go right ahead and assume my groups with the Element won't be near as graet as the pic you just posted.


----------



## Sgt. Fury

brd556 said:


> So you are the lucky son-of-a-gun who traded for it. I was working out a cash
> deal when you swooped in and offered up the trade.:angry: Just kidding, I ain't
> upset at all. You got a great bow. I personally think you got the better end of
> that trade.....FOR SURE. Good luck, and if you don't LOVE IT....please message
> me and I will take it off your hands.



Traded my new Hoyt Element RKT for it. The Element is a shooter and groups my 430 grain hunting arrows like this at 60 yrds....











*** I hope the Centroid shoots this tight for me out to 60 yards. If not....... I got the "lesser end of the deal" ..... FOR SURE. 


LOL


----------



## Sgt. Fury

eltaco said:


> Thanks for standing up for me, Dale... I get no respect around here! HAHA!
> 
> I think you'll like it a lot, bud.
> 
> Based on what you've told me, you'd shoot most bows as well as the pic above. I'm going to go right ahead and assume my groups with the Element won't be near as graet as the pic you just posted.




It's going to be a great bow for my Jeremy! No doubt about it. I'm very thankful for the trade. You will shoot that Element just fine. And, when you are hiking all day during this Elk Season, you will appreciate how light and durable that Element is!!!!


----------



## eltaco

Sgt. Fury said:


> It's going to be a great bow for my Jeremy! No doubt about it. I'm very thankful for the trade. You will shoot that Element just fine. And, when you are hiking all day during this Elk Season, you will appreciate how light and durable that Element is!!!!


Let me know when you're ready to come hunt some wapiti... we could use a good PT at camp anyways 

Just leave the wolverine garbage at home


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Go Blue !!!


----------



## brd556

Sgt. Fury said:


> Go Blue !!!


Heck yea.....I used to live in Ann Arbor.









Congrats on the Centroid. I was out shooting mine tonight.....broadhead tuned in a snap.


----------



## royea83

wish i could find a lh shift


----------



## snowhammer85

Alright she's setup now time to go do the fun part!!!

































---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?r40ujw


----------



## lovetohunt93

*Elite vs Prime*

Ive been fallowing this thread for a while now and now my interest in Prime bows has peaked!

For the guys that have owned both Elite and Prime bows what ones do you shoot better?

I have shot the Centriod before and really liked it but just wanna know how it stacks up against the Elite bows for those of you that have spent time with both of them.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## snowhammer85

I owned a 2010 elite XLR supposed to be one of their best shooters with a 8.5" brace height and 37"ata, 313IBO. And I'm shooting a 30"ata shift 7" brace and ibo 332 and I'm hands down shooting the shift better that's just me though and I can only imagine the centroid to be even better at 34"ata.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bjmcih


----------



## eltaco

lovetohunt93 said:


> Ive been fallowing this thread for a while now and now my interest in Prime bows has peaked!
> 
> For the guys that have owned both Elite and Prime bows what ones do you shoot better?
> 
> I have shot the Centriod before and really liked it but just wanna know how it stacks up against the Elite bows for those of you that have spent time with both of them.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.


I've owned the following laundry list of Elites, and can honestly say that I prefer the Centroid to any one of them. Every person is going to be different, so that might not be the case for you, but my feeling is that the Centroid is a more accurate bow for me. The cam systems are similar, most Elites are going to draw a touch easier, IMO, but they it's at the cost of speed. Valley and wall are the same, of course. Feel on the shot with the Centroid is FAR superior to the Elites, IMO! The lack of torque on this bow is astounding, and with the parallel limbs, it just sits on the shot... You won't get that without modifying an Elite, or having a sidebar. You can get a bent cable rod on the Elite and it will help a bit, but most have forward swept limbs so they'll have some kick to them as compared to the Prime. JMO! Every bow has pros/cons and I think both Prime and Elite are SOLID lines, but my preference would swing towards the Centroid.

Here's the Elites I've owned
'08-'08.5: GTO, Z28, GT500
'09: Z28, GT500
'10: GT500, Judge
'11: Pulse, Pure
'12: Answer (Just shot it, haven't owned one)


----------



## bowhuntingbama

eltaco said:


> I've owned the following laundry list of Elites, and can honestly say that I prefer the Centroid to any one of them. Every person is going to be different, so that might not be the case for you, but my feeling is that the Centroid is a more accurate bow for me. The cam systems are similar, most Elites are going to draw a touch easier, IMO, but they it's at the cost of speed. Valley and wall are the same, of course. Feel on the shot with the Centroid is FAR superior to the Elites, IMO! The lack of torque on this bow is astounding, and with the parallel limbs, it just sits on the shot... You won't get that without modifying an Elite, or having a sidebar. You can get a bent cable rod on the Elite and it will help a bit, but most have forward swept limbs so they'll have some kick to them as compared to the Prime. JMO! Every bow has pros/cons and I think both Prime and Elite are SOLID lines, but my preference would swing towards the Centroid.
> 
> Here's the Elites I've owned
> '08-'08.5: GTO, Z28, GT500
> '09: Z28, GT500
> '10: GT500, Judge
> '11: Pulse, Pure
> '12: Answer (Just shot it, haven't owned one)


Opinion oriented I don't think one is better than the other. Both are smooth to draw, smooth shooting and fairly fast bows. Now I think the differences are the most solid wall ever on the centroids. Also a touch more accurate. Now as for the elites I think a touch quieter and they almost feel like 90% let off. Sofor me they aren't comparable I think you need both for whichever hunting style you are doing. If your normally taking 30+ yard shots go centroids, if 30- yards then go elite or just buy them both and love them hehe


----------



## lovetohunt93

snowhammer85 said:


> I owned a 2010 elite XLR supposed to be one of their best shooters with a 8.5" brace height and 37"ata, 313IBO. And I'm shooting a 30"ata shift 7" brace and ibo 332 and I'm hands down shooting the shift better that's just me though and I can only imagine the centroid to be even better at 34"ata.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bjmcih


Those are some pretty big difference in specs between the Xlr and Shfit, glad to here your shooting the Shift better! I really want a Prime!



eltaco said:


> I've owned the following laundry list of Elites, and can honestly say that I prefer the Centroid to any one of them. Every person is going to be different, so that might not be the case for you, but my feeling is that the Centroid is a more accurate bow for me. The cam systems are similar, most Elites are going to draw a touch easier, IMO, but they it's at the cost of speed. Valley and wall are the same, of course. Feel on the shot with the Centroid is FAR superior to the Elites, IMO! The lack of torque on this bow is astounding, and with the parallel limbs, it just sits on the shot... You won't get that without modifying an Elite, or having a sidebar. You can get a bent cable rod on the Elite and it will help a bit, but most have forward swept limbs so they'll have some kick to them as compared to the Prime. JMO! Every bow has pros/cons and I think both Prime and Elite are SOLID lines, but my preference would swing towards the Centroid.
> 
> Here's the Elites I've owned
> '08-'08.5: GTO, Z28, GT500
> '09: Z28, GT500
> '10: GT500, Judge
> '11: Pulse, Pure
> '12: Answer (Just shot it, haven't owned one)


Thats a pretty big list of Elites you have owned, I may have to try a Centiod for myself and see how it does for me. I sure do love my 2010 Z28 though, but it does have a good deal of torque on it with the straight cable rod. 



bowhuntingbama said:


> Opinion oriented I don't think one is better than the other. Both are smooth to draw, smooth shooting and fairly fast bows. Now I think the differences are the most solid wall ever on the centroids. Also a touch more accurate. Now as for the elites I think a touch quieter and they almost feel like 90% let off. Sofor me they aren't comparable I think you need both for whichever hunting style you are doing. If your normally taking 30+ yard shots go centroids, if 30- yards then go elite or just buy them both and love them hehe


Maybe I will have to get a Centriod to be friends with my Z28, they would make a nice pair!


----------



## buckslayr

I have a tuning question, just got my 2012 shift and was measuring it up, my AtoA is 30.25and Brace is 7.125.It is suppose to be 30 and 7.25. which strings do I maneuver to get her perfect, thanks


----------



## eltaco

buckslayr said:


> I have a tuning question, just got my 2012 shift and was measuring it up, my AtoA is 30.25and Brace is 7.125.It is suppose to be 30 and 7.25. which strings do I maneuver to get her perfect, thanks


I'd recommend waiting until you get your new cams on before doing any tweaking, as the different DL will change some specs and there's no sense in tuning her twice.

That said, I think you need to focus more on the DW/DL than ATA/BH. Those will be much better indicators of what things need to be twisted to get you where you want to be. I know for a fact that my ATA/BH aren't "perfect", but I have the DW/DL where I want it to be and I can get high IBO speeds out of it.


----------



## ontarget7

eltaco said:


> I'd recommend waiting until you get your new cams on before doing any tweaking, as the different DL will change some specs and there's no sense in tuning her twice.
> 
> That said, I think you need to focus more on the DW/DL than ATA/BH. Those will be much better indicators of what things need to be twisted to get you where you want to be. I know for a fact that my ATA/BH aren't "perfect", but I have the DW/DL where I want it to be and I can get high IBO speeds out of it.



I would agree with Jeremy. To much infuses put on exact ATA and brace. These are just + or - numbers and are not written in stone


----------



## buckslayr

You guys are right,I just double checked the G5 site and the specs are 30.25 and 7.So I am pretty close anyway.I am a little confused on my limb deflection though, it looks like the 60 is blacked out on the sticker, but the guy I got it from says it is a 70,I would prefer the 60 but what is the proper way to find the coreect #, thanks


----------



## seiowabow

lovetohunt93 said:


> Ive been fallowing this thread for a while now and now my interest in Prime bows has peaked!
> 
> For the guys that have owned both Elite and Prime bows what ones do you shoot better?
> 
> I have shot the Centriod before and really liked it but just wanna know how it stacks up against the Elite bows for those of you that have spent time with both of them.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.


If you like the Elite grip, you might not like the Primes. I'm in the minority here. I bought a new Centroid and didn't care for it at all. It was very accurate, but for 70# it drew stiffer than my Pulse. They are loud, but dead in the hand at the shot. My main problem with the bow was the weight/weight distribution. The Centroid was very top heavy, Elite bows always seem to balance well. Jmo, pretty much everyone else seems to love them.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovetohunt93

seiowabow said:


> If you like the Elite grip, you might not like the Primes. I'm in the minority here. I bought a new Centroid and didn't care for it at all. It was very accurate, but for 70# it drew stiffer than my Pulse. They are loud, but dead in the hand at the shot. My main problem with the bow was the weight/weight distribution. The Centroid was very top heavy, Elite bows always seem to balance well. Jmo, pretty much everyone else seems to love them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I like the Elite grip pretty good, mostly how thin it is. But out of all the bows ive shot I never really shot one with a grip I hated. As long as it is repeatable I will shoot it. That said I guess I will have to get a Prime and try it out for a while and see how it shoots for me.


----------



## scottforestlk

lovetohunt93 said:


> Those are some pretty big difference in specs between the Xlr and Shfit, glad to here your shooting the Shift better! I really want a Prime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will have to get a Centriod to be friends with my Z28, they would make a nice pair!


Thats a great combo I have the centroid for 3d, my 09 Z for hunting love both bows!


----------



## eltaco

lovetohunt93 said:


> I like the Elite grip pretty good, mostly how thin it is. But out of all the bows ive shot I never really shot one with a grip I hated. As long as it is repeatable I will shoot it. That said I guess I will have to get a Prime and try it out for a while and see how it shoots for me.


Matt at bearfoot archery is selling a bent cable rod for the Elites that I would thunk could take away a great deal of the torque you feel on the Z28. Might be worth giving him a shout.


----------



## lovetohunt93

eltaco said:


> Matt at bearfoot archery is selling a bent cable rod for the Elites that I would thunk could take away a great deal of the torque you feel on the Z28. Might be worth giving him a shout.


Maybe I will stop by Matt's place and get one somtime soon, I live about 15 minutes from his shop. I seen his thread on Elite Archery Forum about the bent cable rods and thought it was great idea!


----------



## brd556

Well I just picked up another Centroid. This time I went with the 2012 Centroid BLACK-OUT. 
I needed to back off from the 70# bows due to a slight tear in my elbow tendon. So this new
one has 60# limbs. Figured I would get the 2012 and sell my 2011 to some lucky guy for a 
huge loss. ukey: 

Anyway, I will get some pics up when it gets here.


----------



## thrilla7

What have you guys done to quiet up your primes?


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Well I just picked up another Centroid. This time I went with the 2012 Centroid BLACK-OUT.
> I needed to back off from the 70# bows due to a slight tear in my elbow tendon. So this new
> one has 60# limbs. Figured I would get the 2012 and sell my 2011 to some lucky guy for a
> huge loss. ukey:
> 
> Anyway, I will get some pics up when it gets here.


I'm happy you found one so quickly. Buy it new or used?



thrilla7 said:


> What have you guys done to quiet up your primes?


I posted this in the other thread, but here you go:

I'll be the first to admit that the dampeners they put on at the factory aren't doing the bow any favors. For those of you who "have tried it all" and still not found success, try this: Limbsavers on the limbs, norway stop on the string suppressor, and your personal favorite string silencers. These should have been the factory selections, IMO... and serve to quiet the bow A TON. If you want to get really crazy about it, throw on some XS2 strings... holy smokes I can't believe how much those do to quiet the bow (probably any bow). I'd put my Centroid up against anything on the market in terms of noise on the shot. Pretty minor time investment, huge returns!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> I'm happy you found one so quickly. Buy it new or used?


I got it New In Box on eBay. However....I have emailed the seller 3 times since winning
the auction to discuss shipping. He has yet to answer me back.  Its a holiday 
weekend. Hopefully he will get back to me by tomorrow.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I have read every single post on this thread...you guys are killing me...Somone find me a 60# , 28" black (prefered) one.. or camo...Im dying to try one @ my draw length...I shot one the other day at the shop but it was a 30 inch draw...very nice even though it didnt fit me


----------



## brd556

ex-wolverine said:


> I have read every single post on this thread...you guys are killing me...Somone find me a 60# , 28" black (prefered) one.. or camo...Im dying to try one @ my draw length...I shot one the other day at the shop but it was a 30 inch draw...very nice even though it didnt fit me


Funny....that's the EXACT bow I just bought. Its a 2012 Centroid....28" and 60# BLACK OUT.
Waiting to hear back before I send payment. Anyway....I will post pics of it when I get it all
"decked out." I just went on eBay and picked up the LimbSavers and Monkey Tails to put on it 
when it gets here. I already have the Norway string stop. Should be an absolute dream of
a shooter.


----------



## ex-wolverine

ebay?



brd556 said:


> Funny....that's the EXACT bow I just bought. Its a 2012 Centroid....28" and 60# BLACK OUT.
> Waiting to hear back before I send payment. Anyway....I will post pics of it when I get it all
> "decked out." .


:crybaby2:


----------



## brd556

ex-wolverine said:


> ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby2:


I know, I know.....eBay sucks.


----------



## brd556

Finally got in contact with the seller. New black Centroid is on the way.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Finally got in contact with the seller. New black Centroid is on the way.


That's great news!! Is it a 2011 or 2012? Wait until you see the black in person... pictures don't do them justice!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> That's great news!! Is it a 2011 or 2012? Wait until you see the black in person... pictures don't do them justice!


Its a 2012. I just ordered my LimbDriver rest from Tom (aka Ex-Wolverine.) I am pretty excited.


----------



## buckslayr

Guys ,I just put a set of #4 cams on my shift, it is perfectly in time and draws smooth as butter,one small concern I have is the cables rub on the inside of the bottom cam at full draw, any remedies for this , or is it a nonissue,by the way I have a set of #5 cams for sale, thanks


----------



## buckslayr

*cable rubs*

here are some picts of my cables at full draw, bottom touches top is close,first three are bottom cam


----------



## retrieverfishin

thrilla7 said:


> What have you guys done to quiet up your primes?


For me the ticket was the limbsavers on the limbs, and mini-cat whiskers on the string. Nothing on the cables. Seems to have worked nicely.


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok the bow in my opinion is shooting fast I'm loving it!!! It's a 2011 shift at 27.5 " with a 337 grain blue streak at 62.3 pounds shooting 297fps couldn't be happier. Question I'm gonna show you guys 2 pics first the top cam and draw stop and second the bottom can and draw stop. I just wanna know if yours resemble this cause on all my elites the we're in the same place.















---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wohkii


----------



## brd556

snowhammer85 said:


> Ok the bow in my opinion is shooting fast I'm loving it!!! It's a 2011 shift at 27.5 " with a 337 grain blue streak at 62.3 pounds shooting 297fps couldn't be happier. Question I'm gonna show you guys 2 pics first the top cam and draw stop and second the bottom can and draw stop. I just wanna know if yours resemble this cause on all my elites the we're in the same place.
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wohkii


Nope.....mine are in identical spots TOP and BOTTOM. Put it on a draw board
and see if they are hitting at the same time. If they are....you are no in sync.


----------



## thrilla7

Do any of you guys know what string stop this is on this centroid. http://www.ammoland.com/2010/12/13/g5-prime-bows/#axzz1wJkxuXRM


----------



## buckslayr

I think that was 2011 model. 2012 changed.Not sure just going by what I see ,


----------



## TexasHrtShot

On mine the cables touch the inside lobe of the cam but does not rub. Plus they will clear out of the way once it is shot. It has not been an issue for me and the bow shoots awesoeme. 



buckslayr said:


> Guys ,I just put a set of #4 cams on my shift, it is perfectly in time and draws smooth as butter,one small concern I have is the cables rub on the inside of the bottom cam at full draw, any remedies for this , or is it a nonissue,by the way I have a set of #5 cams for sale, thanks


----------



## snowhammer85

Can someone call me so I can ask some tuning questions it will be easier to ask on the phone. Thanks Brandon pm me for number 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sqdt1m


----------



## huckfinn38

Call g5 u may need a new ti glide

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thrilla7

The reason I ask is that my cables rub on my string stop. Not bad and it seems to have stopped but when i first got my bow I could see marks on the cable guard from the strings. Are any of you having this?


----------



## thrilla7

Here are some pics of my PRIME SHIFT. Was going to post it right after I got it but I haven't had the time. The bow is ALL BLACK 70lb Limbs at 29.5" Draw. AXT Carbon Carnivore 3 pin sight & Black QAD Ultrarest HDX. Here are some pics of the bow all set up as well as my average 30 yard group. Shooting Easton Axis 340's with Blazer X2's in the picture. 

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o491/8lueberry/photo1.jpg

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o491/8lueberry/photo2.jpg

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o491/8lueberry/photo3.jpg


----------



## TailChaser

snowhammer85 said:


> Ok the bow in my opinion is shooting fast I'm loving it!!! It's a 2011 shift at 27.5 " with a 337 grain blue streak at 62.3 pounds shooting 297fps couldn't be happier. Question I'm gonna show you guys 2 pics first the top cam and draw stop and second the bottom can and draw stop. I just wanna know if yours resemble this cause on all my elites the we're in the same place.
> View attachment 1374410
> View attachment 1374411
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wohkii


Looks to me like your draw stops are set different. One looks like in the middle, the other is almost all the way out. Could just be the camera angle.

On this bow I have (70 lb centroid), at full draw, the bottom cable is about dead center, and the top cable is over to the left but not touching (because the top cable sits over further in the cable slide).


----------



## snowhammer85

Thanks brd556 for answering all my questions !!! Very knowledgeable. Have any questions guys ask HIM
Thanks again Brandon 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ddvep3


----------



## retrieverfishin

buckslayr said:


> I think that was 2011 model. 2012 changed.Not sure just going by what I see ,


My 2011 does not look like that, maybe that is a prototype pic? It needs to have a bit of an offset, so I am not sure how that one would work?


----------



## Lost Horn

retrieverfishin said:


> My 2011 does not look like that, maybe that is a prototype pic? It needs to have a bit of an offset, so I am not sure how that one would work?


This is the way they originally came from the factory. Your 2011 may have the new stop on it. Not really sure when G5 made the switch.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## Bear215

thrilla7 said:


> Do any of you guys know what string stop this is on this centroid. http://www.ammoland.com/2010/12/13/g5-prime-bows/#axzz1wJkxuXRM



It's what was on the Demo bow I shot in Dec. 2010 (see Pic). They changed them when my dealer got his first ones in March of 2011. I never heard a reason why.


----------



## PFD42

Looking to get some new strings on my shift. For those of you that have optifade forrest and have changed your strings, what color? Im thinking lime green and blue.Post up some pics


----------



## mxz500ss

Does anyone know of a grip that would be thinner like the one on my z28 i just like the elite grip better and would like to try my shift with a thinner grip


----------



## quickcat18

i don't have colors to show but i did go with JBK strings and they are great. 

for a thinner grip you can take the side plates off and use a tennis over grip or athletic tape other wise i think the ones yeti makes are thinner.


----------



## snowhammer85

I have a custom grip that is thin I would be willing to sell pm me of interested.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rw4bp1


----------



## thrilla7

Are any of you guys have trouble with the cables rubbing the string stop arm?


----------



## Karbon

I still cannot wait to get my Centroid back together...


----------



## snowhammer85

Thrilla7- yes i did but it was because input a dead end string stop on it, I went back to the factory one and have no problems.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gkrdgm


----------



## snowhammer85

Here are the grips I have for sale asking 50tyd









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ncfloo


----------



## mxz500ss

My cables were hitting my norway string stop a little bit so i shaved a little of the rubber off problem solved


----------



## choovhntr

who makes the grips?


----------



## snowhammer85

I don't know, I just know they were way to thin for me. I like the stock side
Plates way better they are really sweet looking tough.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?orwsom


----------



## wildlifecowboy

I have a 2011 Centroid and cannot get rid of a 0.5inch to 1.0inch right tear.. Has anyone else had this problem.. With field points it shoots great but with my fixed broadheads its trouble. I could just do walk back but I've never had a bow I couldn't get a bullet hole so I am getting frustrated. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Specs:
71lb
27.5in draw
26.5in maxima 350s
100 grain
G5expert


----------



## quickcat18

where is your center shot? have you shot a bare shaft to see where it hits in relation to your fletched shaft?


----------



## wildlifecowboy

I believe I have the rest set up for center shot. However, if I move my rest to the right to correct the tear it doesn't change the tear. Therefore, it makes me believe something else is causing the problem.. Maybe me. Good suggestion. I have not tried shooting a bare shaft yet. I can try that tomorrow.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Hey folks been looking through the tread and couldn't find too much negative with these bows. Couple questions from what I have noticed from shooting one. 

First the draw on the back end was a little heavy for my liking, has anyone played with string diameters to get holding weight down? Or does playing with the draw stops give it a softer feel?

The only other thing I picked up was its a little noisier, the one I shot didn't seem to bad. There was one poster that mentioned limbsavers, upgraded string stop and Xs2 string did the trick. I've been building with XS2 so that's no problem.

So I guess the big thing is the draw cycle. It was set-up 1.5" long so that could of factored in. My friend asked me to shoot a centroid for his shop and I am quite tempted, really like the design of these bows plus parts in 48 hrs if something's wrong! It'll be two months before I get my Hoyt back that has a limb issue......


----------



## eltaco

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Hey folks been looking through the tread and couldn't find too much negative with these bows. Couple questions from what I have noticed from shooting one.
> 
> First the draw on the back end was a little heavy for my liking, has anyone played with string diameters to get holding weight down? Or does playing with the draw stops give it a softer feel?
> 
> The only other thing I picked up was its a little noisier, the one I shot didn't seem to bad. There was one poster that mentioned limbsavers, upgraded string stop and Xs2 string did the trick. I've been building with XS2 so that's no problem.
> 
> So I guess the big thing is the draw cycle. It was set-up 1.5" long so that could of factored in. My friend asked me to shoot a centroid for his shop and I am quite tempted, really like the design of these bows plus parts in 48 hrs if something's wrong! It'll be two months before I get my Hoyt back that has a limb issue......


Jumping on a plane, so not much time....

I can tell you for sure that the longer DLs are stiffer with a hump that wasn't present on my 29" cams. If the bow you drew was over that length, this might have been part of what you felt. Obviously drawing 1.5" over your DL would feel stiff, too... I'm amazed at how much 1/2" can make... can't even imagine 1.5"! You should be able to find a long valley and very low holding weight if that's what you're after... might just take some twisting if its not there from the factory.

I might have been the one you saw post on the sound dampening. I think these bows can be made very quiet with just a little bit of effort, wish they'd come from the factory exactly how mine is setup. 

Truly impressive rig, find one in your DL and I think you'll be well pleased.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

eltaco said:


> Jumping on a plane, so not much time....
> 
> I can tell you for sure that the longer DLs are stiffer with a hump that wasn't present on my 29" cams. If the bow you drew was over that length, this might have been part of what you felt. Obviously drawing 1.5" over your DL would feel stiff, too... I'm amazed at how much 1/2" can make... can't even imagine 1.5"! You should be able to find a long valley and very low holding weight if that's what you're after... might just take some twisting if its not there from the factory.
> 
> I might have been the one you saw post on the sound dampening. I think these bows can be made very quiet with just a little bit of effort, wish they'd come from the factory exactly how mine is setup.
> 
> Truly impressive rig, find one in your DL and I think you'll be well pleased.


It was a 30" draw! I just want a little more valley and easier holding weight for when I go hunting.


----------



## Capra

wildlifecowboy said:


> I believe I have the rest set up for center shot. However, if I move my rest to the right to correct the tear it doesn't change the tear. Therefore, it makes me believe something else is causing the problem.. Maybe me. Good suggestion. I have not tried shooting a bare shaft yet. I can try that tomorrow.


You might have fletch contact with the cables, I always check with foot powder some guys use lipstick.

OR

Your arrow spine could be off, remember that the binary cam like a stiff arrow. In most cases the charts are too weak.


----------



## TailChaser

Hoytalpha35 said:


> It was a 30" draw! I just want a little more valley and easier holding weight for when I go hunting.


Bet your draw stops weren't moved out. If they are, you about have to push it to make it go. Which kinda stinks letting down cause you go from holding nothing to a big jerk. Any bow will feel bad if the DL is too long, especially a speed bow type draw.


----------



## quickcat18

at the right draw length and putting the limb stops all the way out i bet you will love how it feels and shoots.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Took the chance, centroid in opti open on order! Looking forward to getting it set-up.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

That was the best decision I ever made I hope it is yours too


----------



## snowhammer85

Really wanna sell these side plates just make me an offer!









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o35g5z


----------



## TailChaser

Finally got me a 2012. My new never shot 2011 is not for sale on AT (just bought for the cams really). 

I ended up with a realtree AP one. Kinda want the open country, but the realtree is fine too. Man it's exciting to get a new bow, even though all the tuning work is ahead, and I'm a perfectionist  I plan to really keep this one many years...I mean really...not like the last 5 bows. If it tunes up right and shoots good, I'm done. Been around the block and think I've found the answer


----------



## thrilla7

I just purchased a carter insatiable 3 thumb release. I am currently shooting 29.5 with about as short of loop as you can get. Tried it out tonight and let me tell you it has everything messed up. I can't seem to get a good anchor point on my face as my hand seems to be up near my lip and not back behind my jaw. I also cannot seem to get the corner of my lip to touch the string where I used to with my scott rhino xt. Also I cannot seem to see through my peep very well. What the heck can I do to get this fixed. I know some people have said that you have to lengthen your loop and adjust your peep which I can do. I would like to avoid having a really long loop though. My question is this. If you are the original owen of your prime can you get g5 to switch out the cams? I am thinking I should probably just go to 30 inch with a loop and it will fix things. I guess I am stuck with not using this release unless I can get this figured out?


----------



## wildlifecowboy

Capra said:


> You might have fletch contact with the cables, I always check with foot powder some guys use lipstick.
> 
> OR
> 
> Your arrow spine could be off, remember that the binary cam like a stiff arrow. In most cases the charts are too weak.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try to check to see if my fletchings are hitting the cables. I did notice that my arrows maxima 350 are a little lighter spine.

I did notice I can get a bullet hole through paper then achieve good fixed blade flight by I position my hand a just so particular way. By using a palm grip style which I use anyway. However, if I take my index and pointer finger on my grip hand and lighting press up against the grip on the backside I will get a bullet hole. weird.


----------



## choovhntr

I'll give you $40 to my door for the plates.


----------



## snowhammer85

40 as a gift and it's a deal


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?m1v245


----------



## Travis Shaw

Just got a centroid and really like it. was messing around with the draw stops and really like the way the 65% letoff felt shooting with backtension just wondering what you other guys shoot.


----------



## Karbon

I JUST today got all my needed parts to rebuild my 2012 Optifade Forest Green Centroid.
New pockets, cams, Ti-Glide and STS. Already traded my 2012 sides for some blue side plates. A few owners back had them all powder coated black, but I wanted the silver back.

It's off to breathn on Monday for new strings and a tune. Going to run a limb driver pro v on it this time around.
I'm PUMPED!

I'm very excited.


----------



## brd556

My 3rd Centroid should be here next Thursday. I have the other two sold, and the wait
is killing me. I tried the 60#, but I am constantly finding myself in competition with my
brothers. The speed of the 60 wouldn't cut it, so I had to sell it and go back to the 70#
version. New one is another 2012 Centroid BLACK-OUT. I think I am gonna get some
cool new strings put on this one.


----------



## snowhammer85

Plates are gone thanks guys!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?x2qpdq


----------



## vinson12

So I replaced my Ti glide with a fixed carbon cable guard today. Using the Centroid as a target bow and gotta say I've never shot better after replacing it. Makes sense to me to remove any dynamic component in the machine (Hoyt Vantage/Contender with fixed cable guard) who's function may change with fatigue. Also, removes cables out of the sight view quite nicely. Cam lean increase? Possibly. Relevance? Don't know yet. We shall see.


----------



## vinson12

Would also like to remove myself as a dynamic component of the machine who's function surely deteriorates with fatigue but......


----------



## brd556

vinson12 said:


> So I replaced my Ti glide with a fixed carbon cable guard today. Using the Centroid as a target bow and gotta say I've never shot better after replacing it. Makes sense to me to remove any dynamic component in the machine (Hoyt Vantage/Contender with fixed cable guard) who's function may change with fatigue. Also, removes cables out of the sight view quite nicely. Cam lean increase? Possibly. Relevance? Don't know yet. We shall see.



This is something I wouldn't have done. The Ti-Glide is a HUGE factor in removing lateral nock travel. 
The parallel cams are great, but they are only part of the accuracy equation that makes the Primes so 
accurate. The Ti-Glide is a big part of the success story that PRIME is experiencing.


----------



## vinson12




----------



## vinson12




----------



## vinson12

Looks like 3rd place in Kentucky without it.


----------



## brd556

vinson12 said:


> Looks like 3rd place in Kentucky without it.



Your gonna have to show me a better pic than that. Only bows I can
see "clearly" have the Ti-Glide still on them. If that last pic doesn't....
then I can't tell.

Even if Cousins took his off, doesn't mean its better. The other "Team 
Prime" members are clearly still using the Ti-Glide. Cousin's bow does
appear to have something different, but it looks to "lean" some. Maybe
he has gone to some sort of permanently angled rod. Either way.....

To each their own.


----------



## vinson12

Yep you're probably right. He took it off to diminish his accuracy and give the other's a chance.


----------



## brd556

Who knows, maybe your on to something. Please be sure and report back
with your experiences. It never hurts to try. I was simply stating is not 
something I would have considered on my own. If you came up with the idea,
then awesome and more credit to you.


----------



## vinson12

No credit to me. Had heard that some of the pros attributed some degree of shot inconsistency to the Ti glide and had replaced theirs with a straight carbon rod. I thought I would see if it improved things. I thought others would find this interesting and possibly prove helpful to their shooting accuracy but also figured some of the authoritarians here might roast me for such a radical idea. Knew I'd have to find proof so I scoured the internet to find pics and interestingly enough found the above pics of the Kentucky shoot on the G5 facebook page. You know if the pic is too small you can download them to your computer then use the loop function to do a more thorough investigation to your liking. Of course the elephant in the room is that a G5 pro is apparently shooting a centroid without the Ti glide which is " a big part of the success story that PRIME is experiencing" as you stated. G5 can't be too worried about it or they would not have posted these pics on their facebook page, or maybe they did not notice/care.


----------



## eltaco

vinson12 said:


> No credit to me. Had heard that some of the pros attributed some degree of shot inconsistency to the Ti glide and had replaced theirs with a straight carbon rod. I thought I would see if it improved things. I thought others would find this interesting and possibly prove helpful to their shooting accuracy but also figured some of the authoritarians here might roast me for such a radical idea. Knew I'd have to find proof so I scoured the internet to find pics and interestingly enough found the above pics of the Kentucky shoot on the G5 facebook page. You know if the pic is too small you can download them to your computer then use the loop function to do a more thorough investigation to your liking. Of course the elephant in the room is that a G5 pro is apparently shooting a centroid without the Ti glide which is " a big part of the success story that PRIME is experiencing" as you stated. G5 can't be too worried about it or they would not have posted these pics on their facebook page, or maybe they did not notice/care.


I tend to agree with this. 

Matt at Bearfoot Archery is selling a bent rod, bends towards the arrow at full draw, but pulls the slide out of the way before the arrow flies by. This would seem to accomplish the same task as the Ti-Glide, but stays rigid through the draw cycle.


----------



## edgerat

Here you go, I asked Dave about it and he didn't say much


----------



## Karbon

wow


----------



## eltaco

edgerat said:


> View attachment 1382735
> 
> 
> Here you go, I asked Dave about it and he didn't say much


Doesn't he realize that he's adding torque to his bow by using that thing? Quick, someone let Dave know that you can't be as accurate with added torque!


----------



## eltaco

Anyone running a Centroid with 28.5" cams? If so, I have a few questions.. and maybe a pic request!


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Regarding the Ti-Glide:

I'm a huge fan of the Prime Centroid. In no way am I attempting to "bash" this bow. I appreciate G5's innovation and what they have done to push the bow technology envelope. That being said, I believe they are still in the development stages and there is room for improvement. They still have a few growing pains to endure. In my opinion, the Ti Glide is one of those issues:

The angles created by the Ti Glide as the cables pass through have always been an area of caution to me. Yes, cables must bend through ANY system, but they seem to bend in (2) directions with the Ti-Glide:


----------



## Sgt. Fury

I believe the Bent rod that Barefoot Archery is experimenting with (and other manufacturers) is a simpler and BETTER solution. Cables bend less, the mechanism is fixed or rigid and the same goal is achieved (torque reduction):


----------



## Sgt. Fury

I may ditch the Ti Glide and move to this system as well. Still deciding.


----------



## brd556

Sgt. Fury said:


> I may ditch the Ti Glide and move to this system as well. Still deciding.



A system like the "Bent Rod" or the Tilt Tamer may work great if
anyone doesn't like the Ti-Glide. I haven't had any problems with 
the Ti-Glide at all. I don't know what the "life cycle" is on the 
Titanium spring rod inside the Ti-Glide.....but I plan on shooting these
Prime bows long enough to find out. :thumbs_up

I have installed the Tilt Tamer on 3 of our Hoyt bows with great success.


----------



## quickcat18

i agree with that ^^^^


----------



## Travis Shaw

eltaco said:


> Anyone running a Centroid with 28.5" cams? If so, I have a few questions.. and maybe a pic request!


 I have one with the 28.5 cams but it is left handed does that matter to ya?


----------



## brd556

I am 28.5" as well.


----------



## jfuller17

I got a new used one coming next week from brd556. Cant wait to play with these bows a little.


----------



## flyinghunter

Hi guys, I got a shift coming from hunterhewi, and im trying to get some stuff together for when it comes. The bow is 29.5 dl and im a 29 dl on my last hoyt. just wondering what you guys think since ive heard some different reports that they run a little long or a little short. wondering if i should go with 29 or 28.5in cams. Also I cant afford a permanent bow press right now but id like to get a portable press that i can use to change cams and do some work on it, anyone have any suggestions for the shift??? Also if anyone has any PC #3 or #4 for sale let me know!

thanks for the help guys


----------



## brd556

jfuller17 said:


> I got a new used one coming next week from brd556. Cant wait to play with these bows a little.


You can probably get away with calling it BRAND NEW. I only shot it about
10-20 shots. Its coming in the original box with the paperwork and HAT. :cocktail:


----------



## 3-D Quest

This may have already been asked. But since I didn't follow the whole thread...
Prime have any plans on a longer ATA target model?


----------



## jfuller17

brd556 said:


> You can probably get away with calling it BRAND NEW. I only shot it about
> 10-20 shots. Its coming in the original box with the paperwork and HAT. :cocktail:


That's just awesome bud!


----------



## Cheese1

Where can one purchase or order a Prime bow online ?


----------



## Karbon

I'm sending Breathn a cable rod from an Elite Hunter and a cable slide in case he want's to play around with my Centroid...


----------



## vinson12

Well I shot some more after replacing the Ti glide with a straight carbon cable bar. The only changes I had to make were with the sight moving it to the left a good bit. Shot out to 80 yrds today and shot as good if not better than ever with no noticeable arrow flight problems. Have yet to shoot it through paper after the change however.


----------



## edgerat

Did you notice any extra fatigue from the added torque?


----------



## snowhammer85

My shift is shooting great with the ti-glide I'm wondering now it would be better with out after reading this. Which cable slide should I purchase and where do I order one?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zz2xbp


----------



## nimrod1034

What about doing a shoot through cable system? 

TAP makes one for some old Bowtech model bows. If you modified that it would work perfect or these bows.


----------



## edgerat

snowhammer85 said:


> My shift is shooting great with the ti-glide I'm wondering now it would be better with out after reading this. Which cable slide should I purchase and where do I order one?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zz2xbp


Hoyt cable slide is the gold standard, in my opinion, get them from any Hoyt dealer or, LAS.


----------



## nimrod1034

That is off TAP's website tuneyourbow.com

All you have to change is have a bar that slides into where the Ti-Glide goes into the riser. Many change where the mounting connects to the part that seperates the cable since it mounts in the riser instead of the side of it.


----------



## vinson12

Forgot to mention that after I replaced the Ti glide with a straight carbon rod, my bow is shooting faster. I didn't put in through a chrono yet but my yardage marks are now slightly closer out to 80 yards. No noticeable increase in fatigue


----------



## edgerat

vinson12 said:


> No noticeable increase in fatigue


Not much of a surprise...  Doing this is basically turning the bow into an AlphaMax35


----------



## vinson12

Yep, just checked ballistics and had to go up one faster lancaster archery sight tape


----------



## wapititrails

http://www.tilttamer.com/default.asp.................seen this product awhile back and thought it looked like it had merit. Looks to me like it would be better than the straight cable rod carbon system ..............................


----------



## ruttinhard

Anyone know where I can get the exact decals for the limbs I thinking of having the bow dipped or anodized and the limbs dipped


----------



## jfuller17

vinson12 said:


> Forgot to mention that after I replaced the Ti glide with a straight carbon rod, my bow is shooting faster. I didn't put in through a chrono yet but my yardage marks are now slightly closer out to 80 yards. No noticeable increase in fatigue


My guess is your poundage has also gone up. You are preloading the cams by keeping them fixed.


----------



## ex-wolverine

jfuller17 said:


> My guess is your poundage has also gone up. You are preloading the cams by keeping them fixed.


it wouldn't be by much. because the cable slide travels back and forth taking the preload off the limbs...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottforestlk

Been having problems keeping set screws tight on string stop, what color loctite would you guy's recommend.


----------



## eltaco

scottforestlk said:


> Been having problems keeping set screws tight on string stop, what color loctite would you guy's recommend.


Purple or blue. I use blue on everything that needs it and it hasn't given me an issue yet. I'd steer clear of red tho.


----------



## JAMBF750

I purchased this rest for the Optifade Forest Bow, it will look great. My buddy has the bow and wanter a WB rest instead. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1768513&p=1064276933#post1064276933


----------



## Cheese1

What sort of issues do the Prime Bows have if any ? I have been looking into getting the longer ATA version and was wondering how people like the Prime bows ?


----------



## snowhammer85

I thought prime bows were the only ones gonna be made from here on out!!! Haha no complaints here they are perfect for me


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xhqgsk


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Haha agreed. Finally a bow that met and exceeded every expectation


----------



## Cheese1

Go to know, looks like a great bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## huckfinn38

Centroid strings for sale built by JBK....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1777418&p=1064346101#post1064346101


----------



## huckfinn38

Set o pc#5 for sale 29 dl on centroid.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1777589

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brd556

huckfinn38 said:


> Set o pc#5 for sale 29 dl on centroid.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1777589
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Just watched your bow sell on eBay. My buddy tried to win it but got outbid at the end.


----------



## brd556

My new 2012 Centroid "BLACK-OUT" got here today. Custom Park-N-Sons strings should be
here tomorrow. I will get some pics up by Saturday.


----------



## deer2eat

I gave a TI-glide/cables Question. I know that the cables enter into the sight picture some on the Prime line. The Centroid I had before this one wasn't to bad, but my new one seems to be in the window more. It comes all the way to the edge of my level, Seems pretty far and I am nervous what that might do to me in low light situations and possibly hindering my view through my peep of the pins. 

So, My *QUESTION* is, "where are your cables hitting on your sight at full draw? If mine sounds a little much, any suggestions on fixing?"

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## TailChaser

I'm sure there's some variance in them. I'm not sure, but you might could turn it around backwards and it might be stiffer if you wanted, if it's stiffer on one side. I haven't taken one apart yet, but I bet you could cut off 1/4" from one too and make it a touch stiffer.

The more letoff, the further over the cables will come. So, setting it for a little less letoff would help if that's an option for you. I seriously doubt it's ever going to make or break your shot. Since I'm sure they all use the same rod, a 70 lb bow is going to come over farther than a 60 lber.


----------



## deer2eat

TailChaser said:


> I'm sure there's some variance in them. I'm not sure, but you might could turn it around backwards and it might be stiffer if you wanted, if it's stiffer on one side. I haven't taken one apart yet, but I bet you could cut off 1/4" from one too and make it a touch stiffer.
> 
> The more letoff, the further over the cables will come. So, setting it for a little less letoff would help if that's an option for you. I seriously doubt it's ever going to make or break your shot. Since I'm sure they all use the same rod, a 70 lb bow is going to come over farther than a 60 lber.


Thanks Tailchaser,

I have it on about 65% let-off now with 29.5'' cams. I am putting 29'' cams on it and then and will go to 80% let-off. They just really come in the window. I don't mind seeing them a little or if they appear on the sght. But the level is really close to the end of my pins, that's getting to far over!

Where is it hiting others sights? 

Anyone else?


----------



## TailChaser

Wow. maybe it's a little long or something. Mine is about halfway between my pins and the side of the sight housing, at 70 lbs 80%.


----------



## jfuller17

brd556 said:


> My new 2012 Centroid "BLACK-OUT" got here today. Custom Park-N-Sons strings should be
> here tomorrow. I will get some pics up by Saturday.


The one I got from you is at house but I wont be home till tomorrow afternoon sometime. Its killing me man!


----------



## eltaco

TailChaser said:


> I'm sure there's some variance in them. I'm not sure, but you might could turn it around backwards and it might be stiffer if you wanted, if it's stiffer on one side. I haven't taken one apart yet, but I bet you could cut off 1/4" from one too and make it a touch stiffer.
> 
> The more letoff, the further over the cables will come. So, setting it for a little less letoff would help if that's an option for you. I seriously doubt it's ever going to make or break your shot. Since I'm sure they all use the same rod, a 70 lb bow is going to come over farther than a 60 lber.


You won't be able to turn the rod backwards. The Ti-Rod is drilled one each end only at one place for the set screw to seat, turning the rod is not possible. Regardless, it's a solid Ti dowel with no bends, so it would deflect the same amount even if you could spin it axialy 180 degrees. I suppose you could flip the rod, but again, it's solid so I don't forsee that making any difference in deflection.

You can loosen the set screw where the Ti-Glide enters the riser, and move the Ti-Glide in a bit. This will reduce the cantilever length and therefore the deflection, but the difference will be VERY minimal if even noticeable. 

I wouldn't recommend trying to cut it. You'd have to re-drill the dowel to match the factory drill, and it would have to be perfectly aligned with the set-screw hole on the opposite end of the dowel. On top of that, you'd be pulling the cables at a different angle from factory. I'm not sure how that would affect DW and the way the cams load.

If you feel the rod is giving you an issue, give G5 a call and discuss it with them. They have excellent CS from my experience!

I would question whether you're torquing the bow at all. How close are your cables from the arrow at full draw? I honestly can't say how close my cables are to my pins at full draw off the top of my head, I don't notice them in my sight window unless I'm looking for them. I know they're in the window, just not sure as to their placement.


----------



## Bear215

I don't notice mine, unless I'm torquing it. If I re-position my hand a little they will go out of my sight window. I do know if I see mine, and I shoot my arrow is a good 6" left. So, now when I see them bad I either re-position my hand or just let down and re-draw the bow.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I don't notice them on mine either. I am having one of the AL. anti-torque rods made for my GT500 and should be here pretty quick. Might be getting one for the centroid as well if I like it! Will report on it once I have it installed.


----------



## brd556

jfuller17 said:


> The one I got from you is at house but I wont be home till tomorrow afternoon sometime. Its killing me man!


Yea I got the email of delivery notification yesterday. I am glad its
there waiting for you. My new strings didn't show today, so I am
gonna go ahead and tie the rest into the factory strings and shoot
it for a bit. Absolutely NOTHING wrong with the 452X factory threads.
I am just a "string nut" and I like custom colors so I had a set of cool
new ones made.


----------



## edgerat

Factory threads on the Primes are Trophy, unless they have changed it recently.


----------



## brd556

*"Gore Fibers

Our proprietary string material is a high-performance blend of the Gore performance fibers and BCY 452X."*

_Quote from the website._


----------



## vinson12

Take it off and replace it with a straight guide. Magic, no more cables in the sight picture.


----------



## TailChaser

So here's a tip to quiet it down without buying a norway stopper. Just turn the original stopper 90 degrees. You can just twist it in place. It's good rubber, just too big and hard of a stop so it slaps. Turning it means there are two ridges it hits first, so it doesn't stop quite as fast, and also it's a little less tall that way. You'll have to adjust the carbon rod in just a touch too.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

brd556 said:


> *"Gore Fibers
> 
> Our proprietary string material is a high-performance blend of the Gore performance fibers and BCY 452X."*
> 
> _Quote from the website._


They might be a little different blend than Trophy. Same idea, just different ratios.


----------



## deer2eat

Thanks Guys for your imput about the cable slide in the sight window. I have it at the shop right now getting new cams on it. When I get it back I will play with it a little with some of the suggested ideas. I also will be switching sights to a black gold ascent with a surge head on it, so things might be differ with it.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## eltaco

deer2eat said:


> Thanks Guys for your imput about the cable slide in the sight window. I have it at the shop right now getting new cams on it. When I get it back I will play with it a little with some of the suggested ideas. I also will be switching sights to a black gold ascent with a surge head on it, so things might be differ with it.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


I have that same sight... well two of them actually!  I'm very very happy with it! Hope you like it even half as much as I do


----------



## deer2eat

eltaco said:


> I have that same sight... well two of them actually!  I'm very very happy with it! Hope you like it even half as much as I do


I am confident that this will be the sight I keep for a while. I liked the Ascent head, but those Micro .010 pins on the Surge were calling my name!


----------



## brd556

deer2eat said:


> I am confident that this will be the sight I keep for a while. I liked the Ascent head, but those Micro .010 pins on the Surge were calling my name!



You got the right one. I have those micro adjustable pins on my Ascent/Vengeance as well. 
They are SO QUICK and EASY to adjust and fine tune. Black Gold really has it figured out.


----------



## quickcat18

Possibly looking for a set of pc #4 cams a 29.5 on the centroid also posted here

http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760294&p=1064135447#post1064135447


----------



## thrilla7

Okay guys need advice on a new rest I am about to put on my Shift LR. I am going to be purchasing the G5 expert Pro and use it limb driver to the bottom limb. My question is what is the best way to attach to the limb. Right now I would like to attach it to the cam axle (whatever you call it) on the bottom cam. I would prefer to not attach it to a sticky pad that would stick to the limb. I heard that the closer you can get the string to the cam the better so I am thinking the axle would be a nice place to start. I am going to use bohning poly loop rope #24 2.0mm to tie it up. What other methods are out there (limb pad, axle, or I have even heard of guys tying them into yokes). Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## thrilla7

Also if any of you guys have some pics of either a limb driver shift or centroid post em as I am trying to get an idea what she will look like all rigged out.


----------



## quickcat18

ArchersParadox said:


> *...2011 G5 Prime Shift Optifade Open Country, 375 gr. Easton FMJ 500 @284 fps = My Backup Hunting Bow and 3D Hunter Class Bow
> ...upgrades in the last week = removed Stock Grip in lieu of Yonex Soft Tennis overgrip..tied the Limbdriver Pro-\/ cord to the blue axle rod....added MaxJax RizorJax...​*





thrilla7 said:


> Okay guys need advice on a new rest I am about to put on my Shift LR. I am going to be purchasing the G5 expert Pro and use it limb driver to the bottom limb. My question is what is the best way to attach to the limb. Right now I would like to attach it to the cam axle (whatever you call it) on the bottom cam. I would prefer to not attach it to a sticky pad that would stick to the limb. I heard that the closer you can get the string to the cam the better so I am thinking the axle would be a nice place to start. I am going to use bohning poly loop rope #24 2.0mm to tie it up. What other methods are out there (limb pad, axle, or I have even heard of guys tying them into yokes). Thanks ahead of time!





thrilla7 said:


> Also if any of you guys have some pics of either a limb driver shift or centroid post em as I am trying to get an idea what she will look like all rigged out.


page 11 a.paradox attached his limb driver to the easy out pin i did this when i shot a LD for a little while too and it works well.


----------



## thrilla7

thanks quickcat you always got resources at hand. You must just sit around chilling on this forum all day long. Join the club lol. I think that looks sick too I am going to tie mine the same way but to the bottom axle rod.


----------



## quickcat18

well since i started this thread and have read every post i sometimes can remember and even find the information when the question is asked lucky for me i have a decent memory  and glad i could help out.


----------



## deer2eat

Anyone interested in trading 70lb APG limbs that max out at 74ish for Black 70lb limbs. Mine are 2012 model and I would like to keep it to 2012 model. Just curious!


----------



## Ringleader

is anybody using the Doinker Tactical stabilizer on their Centroid? If so I would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## quickcat18

I will soon be able to post pics of my all black centroid and will be turning my camo centroid into my primary hunting rig.... I am very excited.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Just got my centroid! And I am happy happy happy! Shot it at the shop for a bit. Just dead in the hand!

Gonna build some XS2 string for in the next couple days see if I can pick up a few fps and get ready for some outdoor 3d shoots.


----------



## hossa1881

Primes did great in erie pa this last weekend, 5 in the top 12 for AHC and a win for mike jones in MBR. Great shooting everyone!!!


----------



## choovhntr

I have a tactical on my shift and like it a lot. still playing around with it a little, but holds really nice with a quiver on the bow. no need for the offset without the quiver in my experience. I would suggest getting a quick detach to pull the mounting bracket away from the bow a little. it will allow you to adjust the wieght further down and closer to the riser if you need to. Otherwise the offset bracket rubs on the riser. at least on the shift it does, maybe not on the centroid since the longer riser stays straighter longer. hope this helped


----------



## rdfhunter

Real happy with my shift... 30 yard group .. Second set of 5 arrows..


----------



## alfabuck

My Centroid arrived yesterday. Trying to get the rest of the money up so I can go pick it up. They are a little pricey if I may say. I hope it's worth it. Lol


----------



## alfabuck

Anybody see this adjustable cable rod. If you were interested in a swap it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Ringleader

choovhntr said:


> I have a tactical on my shift and like it a lot. still playing around with it a little, but holds really nice with a quiver on the bow. no need for the offset without the quiver in my experience. I would suggest getting a quick detach to pull the mounting bracket away from the bow a little. it will allow you to adjust the wieght further down and closer to the riser if you need to. Otherwise the offset bracket rubs on the riser. at least on the shift it does, maybe not on the centroid since the longer riser stays straighter longer. hope this helped


Thanks for the input on the tactical.


----------



## Travis Shaw

You will love it just got mine 2 weeks ago and this bow is sweet. I would have to say the nicest bow I have owned to date:thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18

Travis Shaw said:


> You will love it just got mine 2 weeks ago and this bow is sweet. I would have to say the nicest bow I have owned to date:thumbs_up


Post up some pics Travis


----------



## cnorth

Ok prime shooters. I am shooting 70# &29" draw. What length and spined arrow do i need? I will be shooting 100 grain tip, blazers and 4" wrap


----------



## quickcat18

340 spine i would start at cutting between 29 - 28inch and then see if they bare shaft a little weak or stiff.


----------



## cnorth

Tks


----------



## jfuller17

Got a chance to play with mine last weekend for a bit before I hit the road again. Very smooth drawing bow. Awesome valley and solid back wall. Can't wait to play with it some more.


----------



## alfabuck

Jfuller I think that is way too much bow for you bro. Stick with that Supra bro. Lol just kidding. How are all you guys stock strings holding up and have any of you put aftermarket strings on yet?


----------



## quickcat18

I am using jbk strings I purchased both my primes used so I can't get the new strings and have not found a better set of strings than the ones I have received by JBK. The stock strings that came on my first prime where ok but some of the servings were starting to separate but the bow was shot and used as the persons primary bow before I got it.


----------



## deer2eat

Anyone have 70lb 2012 black prime limbs they want to sell? I Was buying some from a guy on here, but he was giving me the run around so i pulled the plug on that deal. I sold my APG limbs, so I am in need of some soon. Anyone have an extra set?


----------



## quickcat18

I have 2 sets that are 60# but on both my bows and a set of 70# in open country


----------



## deer2eat

quickcat18 said:


> I have 2 sets that are 60# but on both my bows and a set of 70# in open country


Thanks quickcat for what you have, but really just after black ones in 70lbs. Keep your eyes open if you don't mind!!

I would also be willing to trade this sight for a pair of limbs plus a little cash. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1780920&highlight=MBG


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah I'm gonna get a set of custom strings put on it when I get it and just keep the stock strings as a back up set. I wanna go with a cool color combo to set the bow off.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

alfabuck said:


> Jfuller I think that is way too much bow for you bro. Stick with that Supra bro. Lol just kidding. How are all you guys stock strings holding up and have any of you put aftermarket strings on yet?


The strings are well built. I was quite impressed with them. I build my own, so that was one of my first orders of business when I got my bow. Here are my findings from the strings that I pulled off; for lengths they were a bit long which surprised me that they would be off, bow had maybe 75 shots through it. I measured them right off the bow and don't have exact numbers in front of me till I get home from work. 

Yokes - about 1/8" long
String - about 3/8" long
Cables- very close to spec 

I was surprised by all this so I called and confirmed lengths with G5. I built mine with XS2 and with the stock string I had a distinct thunk that was most noticeable in a closed area. With the Xs2 that definitely went away. Having a set built and measured to specs the bow came in exactly at 34" A2A. What have are you guys getting for specs? Been reading 34 1/4" to 34 1/2" I am gonna try a couple different string lengths to see the changes. The bow feels perfect this way for me and I can settle in quite comfortably. Still adjusting to the grip after shooting a torque monster Vector Turbo.


----------



## quickcat18

My cams showed up today so if time allows I will get my bow put back together tonight tuned and shooting. I will post some pics very soon


----------



## eltaco

Someone pinch me... I must be dreaming!

I just put my custom Predator Centroid up for sale...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1782860&highlight=2012+centroid


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Someone pinch me... I must be dreaming!
> 
> I just put my custom Predator Centroid up for sale...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1782860&highlight=2012+centroid



Not dreaming, but you have got to be insane. Just hold on to 
that bow. Pretty soon you will be regretting selling it. Just 
put it away and when you get tired of watching your cams lean
on that Element, you can pull the Centroid back out and put it
to work again.


----------



## eltaco

brd556 said:


> Not dreaming, but you have got to be insane. Just hold on to
> that bow. Pretty soon you will be regretting selling it. Just
> put it away and when you get tired of watching your cams lean
> on that Element, you can pull the Centroid back out and put it
> to work again.


Hehe! I'll give you that on the Cam lean, though I'm not as concerned with it as most folks. 

Gotta let this one go. I have my hunting rig and backup now and its time I clear my extra bows and spare parts! Only 2 months until elk season!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> Hehe! I'll give you that on the Cam lean, though I'm not as concerned with it as most folks.
> 
> Gotta let this one go. I have my hunting rig and backup now and its time I clear my extra bows and spare parts! Only 2 months until elk season!


I hear ya. If I didn't just pick up a new 2012 Centroid, I would take this for sure. I am
even considering it.....putting my 70# limbs on it and selling my all black with the 60# limbs.

........thinking......
........thinking......


----------



## deer2eat

brd556 said:


> I hear ya. If I didn't just pick up a new 2012 Centroid, I would take this for sure. I am
> even considering it.....putting my 70# limbs on it and selling my all black with the 60# limbs.
> 
> ........thinking......
> ........thinking......


[/I]

You buy it and I will buy the 60lb limbs of you! I like those Predator limbs, just can't swing buying it all:-(


----------



## choovhntr

quick question for everyone. just recieved my limbdriver to replace the HDX on my shift, and I realized my cam axles seem to be installed for a left handed bow. the blue end to tie the chord is on the inside both top and bottom. My question is one, does it matter? Two, if I press the bow and put them in the other (right) way, will I have to time the cams? Just wondering if its worth it to change them or leave it and tie the chord to the limb?


----------



## eltaco

choovhntr said:


> quick question for everyone. just recieved my limbdriver to replace the HDX on my shift, and I realized my cam axles seem to be installed for a left handed bow. the blue end to tie the chord is on the inside both top and bottom. My question is one, does it matter? Two, if I press the bow and put them in the other (right) way, will I have to time the cams? Just wondering if its worth it to change them or leave it and tie the chord to the limb?


If you have a press, you'll be just fine pressing it and flipping the axles. Won't change a single thing with your tuning, just make sure the spacers go back in the same way! If you press the bow and take the e-clip off of the axle, just hold the cam in place when you press the axle out, and nothing will move. I wouldn't even remove your strings. Should be a quick job.


----------



## choovhntr

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll give it a shot. On another note, Why are you selling that sick centroid? I may have to make you an offer on it. Its either that or the blue Ice one. You wouldnt happen to have a 28.5" cam set for it would ya?


----------



## eltaco

choovhntr said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll give it a shot. On another note, Why are you selling that sick centroid? I may have to make you an offer on it. Its either that or the blue Ice one. You wouldnt happen to have a 28.5" cam set for it would ya?


I'm selling it because I picked up a Carbon Element. It's all a bit fuzzy after that, all I know is my Predator Centroid ended up on the chopping block. 

No go on 28.5" cams, wish I could help you there!


----------



## choovhntr

No worries just thought I'd ask. what does it max at with the 60# limbs? My shift goes to 74 with 70.


----------



## brd556

choovhntr said:


> No worries just thought I'd ask. what does it max at with the 60# limbs? My shift goes to 74 with 70.


Thats actually quite heavy from what I have seen. Both of my 70# Primes 
have maxed at 71# and my 60# maxed at 62#. You can easily adjust it to
specs by taking a few twists out of the cables.


----------



## quickcat18

should be able to get some pics soon of my 2012 black Centroid up. last night i got cams installed and timed and got the rest put and peep put in now to just tune and sight in.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Here's my Centroid with strings I just finished up, first time doing a set with clear serving and turned out pretty good. I decided to run one colour on the yokes to help reduce any chance of problems. Not sure why, but I like black and yellow strings and wasn't to worried about matching the bow.


----------



## quickcat18

looks good


----------



## thrilla7

I think those strings look awesome.


----------



## thrilla7

What are the best/Cheapest set of strings you can get for a 2012 Prime Shift 29.5/70. Also how much would I be looking at to get them put on when I take them to my pro shop?


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> What are the best/Cheapest set of strings you can get for a 2012 Prime Shift 29.5/70. Also how much would I be looking at to get them put on when I take them to my pro shop?


not sure the price off hand but i think for the prime they are around $80 and I personally have had great success with JBK string over the past 3 years, zero peep rotation and serving separation plus he offer a 18 month warranty so when you buy a set of strings you a good until you wear them out or have shot them for at least 18 months. 

his AT username is Omen - email [email protected] - web site is http://www.jbkstrings.com/


----------



## thrilla7

Do you guys not like the BCY45X/GORE fibers that come on your PRIMES? I know that in another 19 months prime will be shipping a new set to my door. Is it just to change colors or is there a theory behind swapping out the strings.


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> Do you guys not like the BCY45X/GORE fibers that come on your PRIMES? I know that in another 19 months prime will be shipping a new set to my door. Is it just to change colors or is there a theory behind swapping out the strings.


i really like the BCY 8190 that also has gore in it. i think the stock prim strings with gore are good too and i have nothing against the stock strings but i got both my primes used and needed new strings and i like to replace the strings on my bow about once a year just b/c i shoot a lot and it take a toll on the strings. i would still go with JBK over the stock strings if i had to pick i think the quality on the prime strings is very good but JBK is great. But keep in mind i have not spent as much time behind the prime stock strings as my bow only had them on for a few weeks before i got a new set.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

The stock strings are well built. I would have no concern shooting them. There quality materials


----------



## nitro stinger

nothing wrong with stock strings, just as good as any other strings out there


----------



## Lost Horn

I see absolutely no reason to change out the stock strings. Igot my Prime in January and have been shooting the stock strings all along. Not a single problem yet. It's still in spec and looks like brand new. If I remember right I've only waxed them once and that was shortly after I bought it.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## nimrod1034

Lost Horn said:


> I see absolutely no reason to change out the stock strings. Igot my Prime in January and have been shooting the stock strings all along. Not a single problem yet. It's still in spec and looks like brand new. If I remember right I've only waxed them once and that was shortly after I bought it.
> 
> Giving insight while on the go.


They don't look as cool though


----------



## brd556

Finally got some pics of my new 2012 Black Centroid. I need to get a nice black
sling for it. The old camo one just didn't look right. :shade:

*The wood grip is oak*....I hated the molded plastic feel of the stock grips.


----------



## deer2eat

brd556 said:


> Finally got some pics of my new 2012 Black Centroid. I need to get a nice black
> sling for it. The old camo one just didn't look right. :shade:
> 
> *The wood grip is oak*....I hated the molded plastic feel of the stock grips.


Bow looks great! The grip fits the bow well.


----------



## quickcat18

that is a nice looking set up for sure i hope to be able to post up some pics of both my bow soon. 



brd556 said:


> Finally got some pics of my new 2012 Black Centroid. I need to get a nice black
> sling for it. The old camo one just didn't look right. :shade:
> 
> *The wood grip is oak*....I hated the molded plastic feel of the stock grips.


----------



## quickcat18

alright prime guys true tuning will fully tell the results but i am working on my opti fade open country and setting it up for hunting and i am deciding on arrows. here are my choices and i still have to tune the arrows and bare shaft them which will sway but i would like your thoughts. 

arrow #1 - Easton FMJ 400 spine, 434 grains, roughly 270fps and 69KE 

arrow #2 - Beman Max 400 spine, 540 grains, roughly 244 fps and 71KE

most of my hunting shots are 40 and under so the speed is either speed is more than enough but should i go heavy or really heavy


----------



## retrieverfishin

My vote is for the FMJ's Adam! And not just b/c they used to be mine. I don't think that the 25fps difference is worth the 2KE. BTW, get some pics of the black centroid already! That bow looks sweet!


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> My vote is for the FMJ's Adam! And not just b/c they used to be mine. I don't think that the 25fps difference is worth the 2KE. BTW, get some pics of the black centroid already! That bow looks sweet!


maybe tomorrow i can work a photo shoot of it into my day


----------



## Lost Horn

quickcat18 said:


> alright prime guys true tuning will fully tell the results but i am working on my opti fade open country and setting it up for hunting and i am deciding on arrows. here are my choices and i still have to tune the arrows and bare shaft them which will sway but i would like your thoughts.
> 
> arrow #1 - Easton FMJ 400 spine, 434 grains, roughly 270fps and 69KE
> 
> arrow #2 - Beman Max 400 spine, 540 grains, roughly 244 fps and 71KE
> 
> most of my hunting shots are 40 and under so the speed is either speed is more than enough but should i go heavy or really heavy


My vote is for the FMJ's. 2lbs less of KE I'll take to help ensure I put a good shot on an animal. 26 FPS is just too much to give up.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## kravguy

quickcat18 said:


> alright prime guys true tuning will fully tell the results but i am working on my opti fade open country and setting it up for hunting and i am deciding on arrows. here are my choices and i still have to tune the arrows and bare shaft them which will sway but i would like your thoughts.
> 
> arrow #1 - Easton FMJ 400 spine, 434 grains, roughly 270fps and 69KE
> 
> arrow #2 - Beman Max 400 spine, 540 grains, roughly 244 fps and 71KE
> 
> most of my hunting shots are 40 and under so the speed is either speed is more than enough but should i go heavy or really heavy


I've been shooting mine with HT-2 w/ 100 grain inserts and 100 grain tips. Total arrow weight is right at 500 grains. I can tell you broadheads and field tips have been flying great. I would probably pick whichever arrow has the most weight up front to get to the weight your at. If all is the same, I would shoot the lighter arrow, even thought I do not like the FMJs personally.


----------



## brd556

quickcat18 said:


> arrow #1 - Easton FMJ 400 spine, 434 grains, roughly 270fps and 69KE



This one.....its plenty heavy and has excellent KE. The heavier shaft
will have a pretty big difference in drop out to 40 yards.


----------



## quickcat18

Thanks for the thoughts guys i was leaning towards to FMJ but this helped push me over once I get some tuning time I will let you know how each perform for me and post some pics.


----------



## vinson12

Earlier I had written how I had decided to remove the Ti glide from my Centroid. My thinking was that the Ti glide might provide a degree of non-uniformity in the physics of the shot as the rod fatigues. I went with a straight rigid cable support rod initially with terrific results. I did have to move my sights considerably laterally presumably because of the newly induced cam lean and also had to place a faster sight tape on my bow as the arrow speed increased. Arrow flight seemed great out to eighty yards. However, I like the idea of decreasing cam lean with the shot so I researched alternative means to do this. I read almost uniformly good reviews on the "Tilt tamer" and so I bought one and put it on my bow today. The directions are very clear and the set up with a bow press took about 10 minutes. A quick paper tune showed the arrow still providing bullet holes. I was only able to shoot at 20 yards today but all went well. I did have to sight the bow in again laterally moving the pin probably close to where it had been with the Ti glide. Shots seemed to be very accurate without obvious fishtailing or other aberrant arrow flight issues. My 20 yrd pin distance was the same. I think longer shots may show the advantage of this system, then again, shooting with the straight cable rod was not problematic. I am a little worried able the cables possibly rubbing a bit on the new cable guides but time will tell if it is a problem.


----------



## vinson12




----------



## quickcat18

kravguy said:


> I've been shooting mine with HT-2 w/ 100 grain inserts and 100 grain tips. Total arrow weight is right at 500 grains. I can tell you broadheads and field tips have been flying great. I would probably pick whichever arrow has the most weight up front to get to the weight your at. If all is the same, I would shoot the lighter arrow, even thought I do not like the FMJs personally.


Where did you get 100 grain inserts?


----------



## quickcat18

today's tuning results i brought the bow to 34 1/4 ATA, which got my max draw weight to 62#, then re times my cams with a few twists and started tuning my easton FMJ arrows that weight 434 grains shooting at 275fps giving me 72# of KE. i think this will be a very nice hunting setup and the bow is shooting amazing i will post pics tonight of both my bow set up.


----------



## quickcat18

My Centroids 

[video=facebook;10151872971380051]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151872971380051&saved[/video]


----------



## Karbon

Man...I can't wait. Next week John (Breathn) said he should have my Centroid done. I am S T O K E D.


----------



## quickcat18

2012 black - target - 29.5/61 - HT-4 388grain - 285fps 
2011 opti - hunting - 29.5/62 - FMJ -434grain - 275fps - 72#KE 

Gear: Trinity archery T3 stabs & SFY silencing kits, JBK Strings, Ripcord rest, Sure loc & viper sights.


----------



## kravguy

quickcat18 said:


> Where did you get 100 grain inserts?


Jerry @ South Shore Archery. I believe it's Gold Tip that makes them. You could probably find some from a traditional archery supplier too. I also did some with 50 grain brass inserts and 50 grain module weight in the back. I do like the 50/50 option better as I mostly shot 70 lb bows before. It would give me the choice to remove 50 if wanted.


----------



## quickcat18

here is a 20 yard group with my hunting prime


----------



## MICCOX

Say Adam that is a good looking stable of prime bows.


----------



## quickcat18

MICCOX said:


> Say Adam that is a good looking stable of prime bows.


thanks


----------



## retrieverfishin

Nice to see the bows up Adam! Here is mine....she is posted in the for sale section, but I am not sure I want to let her go!


----------



## quickcat18

Blew up another arrow sighting in my black centroid and my camo one is also stacking arrows on top of each other, now to get outside and check all the longer distances. Every time I shoot these bows I have a smile on my face


----------



## quickcat18

arrow i blew up last night while sighting in i made the height adjustment and will not be shooting groups any again unless it is out side at farthere distances.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Sweet shooting Adam!


----------



## Travis Shaw

That is some good shooting Adam:thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18

Travis Shaw said:


> That is some good shooting Adam:thumbs_up


That is some expensive shooting, thanks for the kind words. Travis when are we going to see pics of your rig?


----------



## elking

Limbdriver on mine also.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Can anyone show me a diagram or walk me through re-stringing my centroid? Its without strings now and I can't figure it out on how to put them back together


----------



## quickcat18

bowhuntingbama said:


> Can anyone show me a diagram or walk me through re-stringing my centroid? Its without strings now and I can't figure it out on how to put them back together


Do you have Skype or face time I can show you that way. Or try to walk you thru it on the phone


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I am having a run of bad luck. Just destroyed my computer and ordered a new one so i have nothing. Phone would be best or I can wait until my new PC gets delivered Friday if need be


----------



## quickcat18

elking said:


> Limbdriver on mine also.


Nice looking bow


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I think i figured it out. Here are some pics can anyone tell me for sure if i did it right or not?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

bowhuntingbama said:


> I think i figured it out. Here are some pics can anyone tell me for sure if i did it right or not?


Never mind phone won't let me upload them ugggg. If anyone is willing I can email or text pics. Thanks in advance


----------



## quickcat18

I will go takes pics of mine cams and upload them today for future help in this area.


----------



## quickcat18

cable routing pics (right handed bow, pictures are take from self side of bow) 

bow as i took pictures of it 








top cam








top cam with ti-glide








bottom cam with ti-glide ( you will see my rip cord it attached to the down cable which is in front of the up cable) 








bottom cam 








bottom cam close up of down cable that attaches to the front side of cam (front side being closer to the riser) 








top cam close up of down cable that attached to the back side of cam (back side being farther from the riser) 








close up of ti-glide ( the down cable should go thru the back hole in the ti-glide and be infront of the up cable) 








(not needed but i took the pic so will post it) 
picture of top cam looking down the middle to see that the cable wraps over center of the cam before going down to ti-glide








*note. with the cables the side with the longer serving attaches to the Front side of the cam on the top cam that is the up cable on the bottom cam that is the down cable. 

** cables should cross below the ti-glide 

*** double check the cables before taking bow out of the press as with them being between the outer cam tracks it is easy to not notice that they may have slipped of there track which is not a good thing 

let me know if this helps or if you need more info shoot me a PM and i will help in whatever way i can.


----------



## utelkhntr

Wanted: Prime Shift Cams, size PC#4.


----------



## quickcat18

utelkhntr said:


> Wanted: Prime Shift Cams, size PC#4.


post it here too 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760294


----------



## Travis Shaw

quickcat18 said:


> That is some expensive shooting, thanks for the kind words. Travis when are we going to see pics of your rig?


 I will get some pics up later thonight hopefully. I am kinda worried about using my maxxis for hunting now after shooting this bow for a bit, she is a shooter foresure and mine looks just like your black one, only has a limbdriver on it and a montana black gold ascent on her


----------



## jfuller17

Still playing with mine at the moment. They do seem acurate though.


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Still playing with mine at the moment. They do seem acurate though.


Great review!!!! Lol


----------



## bow-legged

Ordered my Prime Centroid. I got a black one going to shoot it at 70lbs, 31inch draw, xcutters 350 grains.


----------



## quickcat18

bow-legged said:


> Ordered my Prime Centroid. I got a black one going to shoot it at 70lbs, 31inch draw, xcutters 350 grains.


That black ones are sweet looking, post some pics and a review when you get it.


----------



## bow-legged

Sounds good I will do that.


quickcat18 said:


> That black ones are sweet looking, post some pics and a review when you get it.


----------



## thrilla7

Talking my Dad into getting a Prime Shift. He would be looking at 60lb limbs and 30 inch draw. What kind of speeds would he be looking at with a 340 and 370 grain arrows?


----------



## thrilla7

also quickcat what sight do you have on your hunting centroid that is in optifade camo and black limbs?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

thrilla7 said:


> Talking my Dad into getting a Prime Shift. He would be looking at 60lb limbs and 30 inch draw. What kind of speeds would he be looking at with a 340 and 370 grain arrows?


High 270's or low 280's. I am shooting a 60# centroid at 31" with a 340 and shooting 288


----------



## Alaska at heart

thrilla7 said:


> also quickcat what sight do you have on your hunting centroid that is in optifade camo and black limbs?


It is a Viper Predator with the dovetail mount. I shoot the Viper Predator H1000 with the fixed mount (from Adam's uncle)..........:wink:


----------



## thrilla7

If you shoot a 400 spined 340 grain vap do you think he could get close to 300?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I dont think he will. But total arrow length and gpi makes a difference


----------



## thrilla7

His arrow is a 28.8 inch 400 spine vap. Arrow weight calculator is telling me it is 348 grains (7.1gpi, 28.5 inch, 100gr tip, 7 grain nock, 20 grain insert, 12 grains for vanes). 61lb 30 inch draw with 332 IBO with 348grain arrow is estimating 308fps on back country calculator.com


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Yeah they calcuate me at 308 and i am truly getting 288. All i can say is if you do let me know maybe theres something wrong with my bow


----------



## Hoytalpha35

bowhuntingbama said:


> Yeah they calcuate me at 308 and i am truly getting 288. All i can say is if you do let me know maybe theres something wrong with my bow


Yeah something's not right. 

I'm shooting 61.4 lbs. 28.5 draw. A 320 arrow at about 302 fps and 375 grains at about 283 fps. 

It's holding speed with the heavier arrow pretty good.


----------



## thrilla7

bowhuntingbama what is your draw length?


----------



## Hoytalpha35

bowhuntingbama said:


> High 270's or low 280's. I am shooting a 60# centroid at 31" with a 340 and shooting 288


Also is yours a 70 lb turned down? Talking to the guy where I got mine he found that if you took a 70lb and turned down the poundage it needed to be about 64lbs to get the same performance as a 60 lb maxed out.


----------



## quickcat18

My centroid shoots 29.5/62# a 436grain arrow at 273fps 

My 388grain at 288fps 

267grain at 295fps


----------



## quickcat18

thrilla7 said:


> also quickcat what sight do you have on your hunting centroid that is in optifade camo and black limbs?


Yes it is a viper pro 2000 very nice sight I really like the design and it is a ver solid sight only thing I would like to find a Allen bolt instead of the knob


----------



## Bear215

Mine's 60lb maxed out at 63...28.5dl, 347grain arrow shooting 288fps


----------



## mxz500ss

My shift 60# 28DL 386gr. GT XT hunters 280fps.


----------



## snowhammer85

I have a 2011 shift 70lber turned down to 63lb's I'm shooting cx blue streak 350's at 27" long and 338 grains. I'm a 27.5 inch draw and at lancaster archery ( I live 10mins away) I was shoot 288
And my string is fully loaded.









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?td0iou


----------



## Z-Rider

Just ordered a Shift in Optifade Forest, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## 164343

Hi, if you guys are interested I have a centroid in the classifies for sale.I just through in a g5 sight and a DMI rest..


----------



## NCstick

I just joined you guys Prime Club in way of trade. I went to my shop to have arrows re fletched. I currently do not do my own but, plan too some time in the future. I had my Element RKT with me. The owner has been shooting a BowTech Insanity CPXL all 3D season and last I was in there still had one. We were talking and I noticed a Centroid hanging in his service area with what looked like his Stokerized set up, Bodoodle and CBE mounted on it. I asked if it was his just thinking it was a customers and to my surprise he said yes. I asked him why the centroid and not the Insanity any more. He responded, this bow blew me away and I switched everything over. Said he was trying to get Prime to pay contingencies so he could shoot it in the ASA Pro-Am next season. He handed it to me and said go shoot it and let me know what you think. I put 10 lovely shots through it and headed back to the front. When he asked what I thought I said, "I'll trade you even right now for a 29" set up. He said which # 60 or 70? I said if a 60 will hit 64# maxed, I will take a 60#. It maxed at 65#. I am now the owner of a Centroid in Real Tree AP, 29", 65lb, 400gr arrow at 284fps. 4 FPS faster than my Element with only 2lb more DW. I love this bow!!


----------



## quickcat18

NCstick said:


> I just joined you guys Prime Club in way of trade. I went to my shop to have arrows re fletched. I currently do not do my own but, plan too some time in the future. I had my Element RKT with me. The owner has been shooting a BowTech Insanity CPXL all 3D season and last I was in there still had one. We were talking and I noticed a Centroid hanging in his service area with what looked like his Stokerized set up, Bodoodle and CBE mounted on it. I asked if it was his just thinking it was a customers and to my surprise he said yes. I asked him why the centroid and not the Insanity any more. He responded, this bow blew me away and I switched everything over. Said he was trying to get Prime to pay contingencies so he could shoot it in the ASA Pro-Am next season. He handed it to me and said go shoot it and let me know what you think. I put 10 lovely shots through it and headed back to the front. When he asked what I thought I said, "I'll trade you even right now for a 29" set up. He said which # 60 or 70? I said if a 60 will hit 64# maxed, I will take a 60#. It maxed at 65#. I am now the owner of a Centroid in Real Tree AP, 29", 65lb, 400gr arrow at 284fps. 4 FPS faster than my Element with only 2lb more DW. I love this bow!!


welcome to aboard. post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## alfabuck

Anybody have any real world ibo numbers they are getting out of their Centroids? I have a 60# 30"er sitting at Lancaster Archery I will be picking up this week and I'm curious to see what you all are getting out of these beasts.


----------



## quickcat18

quickcat18 said:


> My centroid shoots 29.5/62# a 436grain arrow at 273fps
> 
> My 388grain at 288fps
> 
> 267grain at 295fps





alfabuck said:


> Anybody have any real world ibo numbers they are getting out of their Centroids? I have a 60# 30"er sitting at Lancaster Archery I will be picking up this week and I'm curious to see what you all are getting out of these beasts.


Just add a few fps to my 29.5 and that should get you close


----------



## legacy_hunter02

we also have a Prime Members group here. send me a PM and ill get any of you all added in to it.
i have a Prime Centroid 29/60 shooting a Carbon Express Maxima Blue streaks bow is set at 56lb and im shooting 283fps.
its got a Trophy Taker Smackdown FC with G5 Rock sight in Optifade forest like the bow and its got a Stokerized stabilizer on it.
so far love the bow


----------



## bow-legged

My centroid was ordered July 2nd I hope it gets here in time for me to got to the 3rd leg of the IBO triple crown.


----------



## NCstick

Not the greatest pic but the only one right now!


----------



## bowhuntingbama

thrilla7 said:


> bowhuntingbama what is your draw length?


I need a 31" but its measuring 30.5 on the draw board


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Also is yours a 70 lb turned down? Talking to the guy where I got mine he found that if you took a 70lb and turned down the poundage it needed to be about 64lbs to get the same performance as a 60 lb maxed out.


Mine is a 60lbs maxed out


----------



## Mathias

I saw my first Shift at LAS today. Looked like a very well made bow. I didn't however like the digital type camo, the AP one above looks far nicer to me.


----------



## Karbon

I like the Optifade Digital


----------



## mr_smith7410

alfabuck said:


> Anybody have any real world ibo numbers they are getting out of their Centroids? I have a 60# 30"er sitting at Lancaster Archery I will be picking up this week and I'm curious to see what you all are getting out of these beasts.


59lbs 30" 313g arrow hitting 319fps


----------



## snowhammer85

Ok guys I have to questions one on topic the other slightly off. 

Off topic first , I was thinking about shoot fixed blade broadheads this year so I tried slick trick mags 100 grains. My bow I believe is in perfect tune to my standard was tuned at LAS by my good friend Nate I'm getting great speeds amazing groups and I'm happy so I shot this slick trick with is 10 grains heavier because I'm shooting 90 grain field points, height was perfect but shooting at least 6inches to the right !!! I don't wanna to tune my bow to shoot just broadheads seeing as I only have one bow so i need suggestions on broadheads that fly most like fields points out of these primes doesn't have to be fixed blades.

On topic, just wanted to c if you guys and any insight or guesses on primes 2013 lineup?


----------



## outdoorsman3

Is anyone selling a 31" draw centroid? I love my shift and I want to get my dad the centroid! its tough finding 31" cams.


----------



## quickcat18

outdoorsman3 said:


> Is anyone selling a 31" draw centroid? I love my shift and I want to get my dad the centroid! its tough finding 31" cams.


Omen is seeking a 29/70 then you would just have to check the classifieds for the right cams to swap or buy.


----------



## Frank/PA

http://www.bowhunterplanet.com/?from_fb=1&_escaped_fragment_=mca-vote#mca-vote

I voted....Did you???


----------



## eltaco

snowhammer85 said:


> Ok guys I have to questions one on topic the other slightly off.
> 
> Off topic first , I was thinking about shoot fixed blade broadheads this year so I tried slick trick mags 100 grains. My bow I believe is in perfect tune to my standard was tuned at LAS by my good friend Nate I'm getting great speeds amazing groups and I'm happy so I shot this slick trick with is 10 grains heavier because I'm shooting 90 grain field points, height was perfect but shooting at least 6inches to the right !!! I don't wanna to tune my bow to shoot just broadheads seeing as I only have one bow so i need suggestions on broadheads that fly most like fields points out of these primes doesn't have to be fixed blades.
> 
> On topic, just wanted to c if you guys and any insight or guesses on primes 2013 lineup?


IMO, you're not perfectly tuned, you're inducing hand torque, or your arrows are incorrectly spined.

If you're confident its not spine or torque, I'd recommend bumping your rest to the left until your BHs come in. Probably won't take much of a movement to get it right. Just mark where your rest is currently and you can always return it if you want.

Also, check a few different arrow and broadhead combos to make sure you don't just have a bent insert or broadhead.


----------



## anon

I would also make sure the end of your insert is square before you screw on your broadhead. I re discovered how important this was the other day when I was screwing around with some Montecs.

There are a few tools on the market right now to do this.


----------



## NCstick

bowhuntingbama said:


> Mine is a 60lbs maxed out


My Centroid is 65lb maxed out!


----------



## NCstick

Hey guys, need help with my grip slipping. This heat, sweaty hands and my Centroid grip isn't mixing well. This is the first bow I have had that just has side plates. All the others had rubberized grips. 

I have heard of guys using grip tape or traction tape I guess some call it. It seems there has to be something else that would work out better.


----------



## Lost Horn

NCstick said:


> Hey guys, need help with my grip slipping. This heat, sweaty hands and my Centroid grip isn't mixing well. This is the first bow I have had that just has side plates. All the others had rubberized grips.
> 
> I have heard of guys using grip tape or traction tape I guess some call it. It seems there has to be something else that would work out better.


Try some athletic tape. The type that is like fabric. It comes in several different colors to suit your liken.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## TexasHrtShot

I voted for Prime and G5



Frank/PA said:


> http://www.bowhunterplanet.com/?from_fb=1&_escaped_fragment_=mca-vote#mca-vote
> 
> I voted....Did you???


----------



## Z-Rider

I have read some posts about the blue vs. black string doughnuts. What exactly was wrong with the blue ones that G5 is replacing them with the black? Just curious as my Shift just arrived and it has the blue ones in the string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brd556

They were wearing out the strings if I remember right.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

what do I do if I have the blue ones


----------



## brd556

bowhuntingbama said:


> what do I do if I have the blue ones


Call G5. They will send you new ones, and probably new strings as well.....just in case
your old strings were damaged by the blue donuts. Call them...they will hook you up.


----------



## Bear215

Yes, the blue ones were eating up the serving where the harness goes through the doughnut. Some of the first replacement ones (at least my cousins were) also blue. All the ones I've seen now are black.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I had blue ones, took the bow to my dealer and they sent the black ones free of charge.


----------



## curley30030x

outdoorsman3 said:


> Is anyone selling a 31" draw centroid? I love my shift and I want to get my dad the centroid! its tough finding 31" cams.


Posted on your thread. Got a brand new one listed. Black. For sale best offer takes it


----------



## brd556

Made a few very slight changes to the Centroid today. Shorter stab, and shorter sight dovetail. The
old one was difficult to fit into the case. Then I added the sling and replaced my home made oak side 
plates with a super nice set of custom side plates made out of African Blackwood.


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice I like the side plates , they look awesome. When I get mine this week I'll be taking mine off since I like a thinner grip.


----------



## Karbon

My 2012 Centroid made it in from Breathn today.
2012 Limbdriver Pro v installed, tuned and a new set of blue/black/white 8190 threads slapped on it.
I can't wait to play a little with it.


----------



## eltaco

Glad you finally got her back, buddy!

Nothing beats the appearance of 8190 threads... can't believe how vibrant they are!

Let us know how it goes!

Hope you have those limbsavers handy


----------



## T-Man KS

I might run the 8190 threads on my Shift next year. Are the 8190 Threads new for this year?


----------



## Pancho Villa

Looking for some new threads for my Centroid. Have the stock strings on there now and they have served well. Looking to try something new 8190 etc. Any recommendations? I've heard good things about JBK and breathn on here any others? How is the new string materials working? What are the costs for strings and cables?

Having some cable wear through the Ti-glide any one else experience this. Thanks


----------



## quickcat18

I highly recommend jbk strings. And the by 8190 material mine are holding up great. 

As for it glide ware they do over time add some ware to the strings but if you are good about keeping the eyelets cleans and making sure they don't fill up with wax which will catch dirt and other stuff that really helps with the ware of the cables


----------



## quickcat18

Karbon said:


> My 2012 Centroid made it in from Breathn today.
> 2012 Limbdriver Pro v installed, tuned and a new set of blue/black/white 8190 threads slapped on it.
> I can't wait to play a little with it.
> View attachment 1409157
> View attachment 1409158


Looking good karbon can't wait to hear your review on it once you get it back up and running.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Karbon said:


> My 2012 Centroid made it in from Breathn today.
> 2012 Limbdriver Pro v installed, tuned and a new set of blue/black/white 8190 threads slapped on it.
> I can't wait to play a little with it.
> View attachment 1409157
> View attachment 1409158


Are those speed nocks on there?


----------



## royea83

hey guys have a prime shift with qad rest shooting easton flatlines 400 spline im having fletching clearance with the fusion vanes what are you guys using and how are u shooting odd vane out. i thinking about going to 3 inch long ones


----------



## Z-Rider

Looking for some thinner side plates for my Shift. Was tuning tonight and had a 3/4" left tear I could not get rid of. Took the stock side plates off and bingo.... no more tear. I think that the thickness is causing me to torque the bow. I know Yeti makes plates but looking at all options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow-legged

Got my new Centroid last night. Here's a picture, I hope to get it dialed in today.


----------



## quickcat18

bow-legged said:


> Got my new Centroid last night. Here's a picture, I hope to get it dialed in today.


Very nice looking set up


----------



## budman74

Just picked up and rigged out a Prime Shift for kicks and grins! That SOB is smoooooth and quiet!! Love the solid wall and dead in hand shot! At 70.5 lbs/28" DL and a 340 gr Easton Flatline 400 arrow I'm getting 310 FPS. Not too bad! Will post pics later when I can!


----------



## Z-Rider

budman74 said:


> Just picked up and rigged out a Prime Shift for kicks and grins! That SOB is smoooooth and quiet!! Love the solid wall and dead in hand shot! At 70.5 lbs/28" DL and a 340 gr Easton Flatline 400 arrow I'm getting 310 FPS. Not too bad! Will post pics later when I can!


Better up your arrow weight a bit. You are 12-15 grains light and will void warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budman74

Z-Rider said:


> Better up your arrow weight a bit. You are 12-15 grains light and will void warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Z-Rider

No problem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrilla7

what are the best aftermarket strings I could put on my Prime Shift and Mathews z7 extreme. Looking to replace both of them. I like bcy 452x for no stretch but it does seem a bit loud on the PRIME. I know a lot of you have mentioned BREATHN but I cannot seem to find him on here or where to order one. Also am looking BCY 8190 which I do not know much about and vaportrail and proline as well.


----------



## thrilla7

Also looking into JBK


----------



## quickcat18

Jbk has a 18 month warranty, strings and servings stay tight and I have never had my peep move with his stings and am shooting bcy 8190 right now and love it.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I just bought my first set of jbk and so far love them probably best. Aside from amazing customer support these strings are awesome. You wont go wrong trying them.


----------



## thrilla7

what fibers is he using? BCY products? 8190 or 452x?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Currently bcy. I have heard great things about 8190's but have yet to try them. Seriouslu i shoot nearly 1000 shots a week and these are just great and their customer service has sold me on jbk forever.


----------



## thrilla7

What do you recommend between 8190 and 452x trying to quiet up my prime a bit. Don't want something that will stretch though.


----------



## deer2eat

Ordered My 1st set of JBK Strings last week and Jeff said they are shipping out tomar!! Cannot wait!! Black, buckskin, green with tan serving. Deer will fall over dead if they catch a glimpse or my money back!;-)


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Posted this in the general archery, but this may be a better place. For those that have shot both how would you compare the draw of the Centroid vs. the Helim. I know, two completely different bows, but I am a draw cycle guy above most all else so would be interested in how these two stack up.


----------



## alfabuck

thrilla7 said:


> What do you recommend between 8190 and 452x trying to quiet up my prime a bit. Don't want something that will stretch though.


I know quite a few people that had issues with 8190 stretching in high heat conditions. I had it happen at the 1st leg of the national triple crown of all places in high heat. My bow started shooting high and I kept thinking I was doing something wrong with my form because it's very rare that the equipment is to blame. Well when I got back it took 8 twists in the string to bring it back into spec. Two other guys I talked to had the same issues with theirs their and a few local shooters. Others had no problems. I went back to 452x with no issues and never lost speed out of my bow.


----------



## thrilla7

4idarcher. I have shot both very extensively in multiple draw lengths. The draw cycle comparison would totally be dependent on poundage and draw length. Here is what I experienced in the bows that I shot

At 30/70: Centroid is a bit stiff at the beginning but eases up until you reach the rollover into the valley. 70lb feels like 70lb and to be honest there is quite a bump to get over before you enter the valley but the bump is smooth. Once into the valley you have very nice letoff and a rock solid backwall. The helium at 70lb feels like 64lb and is smooth the whole way back and it seems to ease up with every inch pulled. The thing is there is no valley. You have a little higher holding weight accompanied by less let off and depending on whether you use the large/squishy or small/hard draw stop it does have a very comparable back wall. The helim I have found to be a equally quiet but a little slower 10fps on the chrono which is expected with the single cam and smooth pull/lack of a valley. The Centroid is a much more balanced and vibration free bow.

At 30/60: The mathews feels like a girls bow at this weight. The centroid is much easier to pull than its 70lb brother but it is still not as juvenile like the helim. There was still a loading phase before you enter the valley but once again it lets off and gives you a solid back wall with comfortable holding weight. Here the Centroid seems to be pushing out a little more speed around 15fps more on the chrono. Both bows at this poundage seemed equal in vibration and noise. 

At 29.5/70: The Centroid at 29.5 felt about 4lb easier to pull than at 30" and had a much nicer rollover into the valley. The loading phase was much shorter and seems to glide ride into the valley rather than feeling like you were rolling over a speedbump. The helim felt the same as it did at 30" other than the fact that it felt to have a little higher holding weight/lower let off percentage. Centroid was more balanced, less vibe free, and about 10fps faster. Helim was a tad quieter.

At 29/60: Both bows pull very easy at 60lb but the helim still feels like it is at 55lb. At 29" the centroid feels almost as smooth as the Helim as there is almost no bump going into the valley. Out of all of the above settings I felt 29/60 was the nicest combo for the centroid as it was purely enjoyable to fling arrows down range at this combo. Easy to pull, nice entrance into the valley, ROCK back wall and it was more balanced and a little quicker than the helim on the chrono.

Just my two cents


----------



## thrilla7

What I want from strings is reliability in all conditions. With everything else to worry about (form, equipment, shooting conditions, focus, etc) the last thing I would want is a very adaptively changing string. The 452x I know is a little on the loud side but it is a dual edged sword. To have no stretch, fibers have to be less pliable and a bit stiffer which from a physical perspective is going to add a little THWAP to a string relieving tension. Small price to pay I guess.


----------



## quickcat18

OMEN here on AT or JBK strings works with all BCY materials i am pretty sure as i said before i am using the BCY 8190 on my centroid that he made for me and they are holding true to specs. I would suggest just giving him a call and talkign to him that is one of the great things about him is he takes pride in helping the costomer out and making sure you are happy. 

http://jbkstrings.com/


----------



## quickcat18

i have a set of 70# optifade open counrty limbs for sale, some stock strings sets i don't need (they are used but in working condition) and an extra ti glide 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798895&p=1064600663#post1064600663 

i also noticed my thread that we were using for listing parts we needed or had to sell was shut down but feel free to post on this thread if you want.


----------



## flyinghunter

Well guys, I was able to join the club a few weeks ago but she was a bare bow. Just got my order in from bowhunters international and slowly getting her rigged up!!! I ordered a lot of do it yourself items that ive never had before so it should be some fun tinkering. Ive been bowless for 8 months, sold it and a bunch of guns to buy an engagement ring for my now fiance...

First off I bought the 2012 prime shift 70# 29.5in dl from the classifieds here. Then I bought some 29" cams off of here as well, placed my large order and sat and waited. Today was the day i got 99% of my stuff!!!! It was a good day! Never changed cams before nor have i ever used any type of press before but man was that ratchet press from ram a breeze. once i figured out which way the cams went they were a breeze to swap out and after fidling and looking on this thread for how the strings went back on i was up and running! i swapped out the bow jax for limbsavers and swapped out the string stopper to string tamer as well as per recommendations from on here. i got the halo g5 quiver on there and an axcel 5 pin sight. Unfortunately im still waiting for my brand new jbk strings and my trophy taker smackdown pro rest, so i cant do any shooting yet but very pumped i got my archery cave back and a sweet lookin bow. 

I also got a dozen gold tip expedition hunters and a dozen pro hunters and a weston 8000rpm arrow saw so i can do my own arrows from scratch. I will definetly post some pics of the final product but just felt i should give a shout out here since ive now joined the prime legion!!!

heres some pics, its gunna be a long journey but very excited for it!
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/flyinghunter1/IMG_0440.jpg

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/flyinghunter1/IMG_0439.jpg

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/flyinghunter1/IMG_0441.jpg


----------



## flyinghunter

oh by the way guys i have a set of 29.5in cams for sale and will have a b-stinger stab for sale also. let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## quickcat18

Looking good


----------



## Z-Rider

Lookin' good indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROX

How true are the Prime draw length? I shoot a true 27" dl


----------



## Z-Rider

BROX said:


> How true are the Prime draw length? I shoot a true 27" dl


My 2011 Shift is within a 1/16". A twist or two would put it right at 28" which is my true draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budman74

Anybody else have issues with bottoming out sights?? I measured the distance from the shelf to the center of the lower sight mounting bolt hole and it's a good 1/4" + higher than my other bows. Just curious! Still love my Shift but just putting this query out there!


----------



## bowhuntingbama

budman74 said:


> Anybody else have issues with bottoming out sights?? I measured the distance from the shelf to the center of the lower sight mounting bolt hole and it's a good 1/4" + higher than my other bows. Just curious! Still love my Shift but just putting this query out there!


I am experiencing something similar, just swapped strings and now am bottomed out on my sight. Also draw length is measuring half of an inch short. Looking for any info


----------



## quickcat18

How is cam timing? Where does your arrow cut through the Berger hole?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

quickcat18 said:


> How is cam timing? Where does your arrow cut through the Berger hole?


My cam timing is dead on and my arrow alignment is almost dead center of the bberger hole but maybe 1/8 above perfectly dead center


----------



## quickcat18

I bottom out all my sights as I have a higher than normal anchor point I have the bottom of my arrow shaft cutting the Berger hole in half. My sight is very close to where it was on my other bow but I also changed draw length not sure if this will help you but just talking out loud. 

If you anchor h not changed and the draw is the same your peep should be in the same place you could trying moving your nock point and rest up a little and see if that helps


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Thanks for the help. As i said this was from string change (to jbk) so everything could be a little off. Any reason for the loss of 1/2 inch draw length?


----------



## quickcat18

did you check you specs ATA & brace? it could be your cams are not in the same spot at rest as there where before you changed strings


----------



## nimrod1034

Does anybody have a stock set of strings they wouldn't mind parting with? 

They don't need to be in great condition. The bow won't be shot with them on just for mock up for this project.

Need centroid strings not the shift.

I also don't need the yokes or doughnuts. Just the short string and cables.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I think i did but now you have me doubting myself so i will check them again


----------



## nimrod1034

Ok cool let me know.

Nvm I dont think that was for me lol.


----------



## quickcat18

new pics added of my limbs, TiGlide & Grips 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798895&p=1064615281#post1064615281


----------



## DLJ

Hi folks

I'm new to the Centroid, getting used to the cams, the stack & hump is manageable at 50#, love the feel of the bow at full draw and through the shot 

got a question

at full draw my top string doughnut stays straight but the bottom one is slightly rotated toward the sight side of the bow, not much, about a 1/16th to 1/8th rotation

just wondered if this is normal or if i need to look at something. 

what is your like?


----------



## quickcat18

DLJ said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I'm new to the Centroid, getting used to the cams, the stack & hump is manageable at 50#, love the feel of the bow at full draw and through the shot
> 
> got a question
> 
> at full draw my top string doughnut stays straight but the bottom one is slightly rotated toward the sight side of the bow, not much, about a 1/16th to 1/8th rotation
> 
> just wondered if this is normal or if i need to look at something.
> 
> what is your like?


mine don't move at all on one bow and both turn some on the other so i would not worry about it as long as your peep is not rotating it should not be an issue at all.


----------



## DLJ

quickcat18 said:


> mine don't move at all on one bow and both turn some on the other so i would not worry about it as long as your peep is not rotating it should not be an issue at all.


just wondered if it has anything to do with overtwisted string loops or cam lean or imbalanced cables

anyone else?


----------



## snowhammer85

I hate to do this but my shift has got to go I ran in to some money problems, I'm just hoping I can get another one before hunting season. So I have for sale a 2011 shift in ap with black limbs. Will come with g5 peep, loop, cat whiskers the limsaver switch out and these acc
New barely use spot Hogg tommy hog 3 pin sight, custom limb driver rest, 2 12" dead center stabs with 2 doinker qd's and off set bracket. Blue pro pod, I will also throw in a truball beast release and a new trophy ridge revolution rest. And finally it with come with 1 dozen barely shot gold tip arrows color matched to bow and carbon express arrow tube,oh and I almost forgot a black and blue g5 soft case. Everything is in perfect condition now flaws. Pm me with question I thought I would give you guys first crack at it. It's a 70lber at 27.5" I got a lot of money invested in all this stuff prolly 1900 asking 1200 Tyd Obo


----------



## quickcat18

bowhuntingbama said:


> I think i did but now you have me doubting myself so i will check them again


Just add a few twists to your cables that should get your draw length back on track


----------



## deer2eat

Alright! Got my new black limbs! Thanks Quickcat! And my new JBK Strings (they look amazing)! All I have to do is get it all together. Will be so thankful when I can shoot this baby again. Been in pieces for about a month now. Pics will come when everything is back together!!!!!


----------



## Hannes

Why are there so many Centroids up for sale in the classified section? Looks like one awesome bow. I'm waiting for 1 and will have it soon. Just wondering if its a mistake?


----------



## quickcat18

Hannes said:


> Why are there so many Centroids up for sale in the classified section? Looks like one awesome bow. I'm waiting for 1 and will have it soon. Just wondering if its a mistake?


there are so many of about every bow in the classified lol.... i think they are great bows and shoot very well but some people they just don't feel right or fit them. like i said i love the fit and it shoots great for me, you will just have to try one for your self and see what you think but i personally think it is the best bow out there.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I dont think there is that many for sale. I only saw one. As for why so many sold, i would guess people like me are to blame. To me this was a revolution in archery. And people may have expected more. Also i know another issue that tournament shooters are facing is they love the concept and many tried these bows but are waiting on prime to come out with a longer ata bow


----------



## snowhammer85

Any takers on my shift package for sale


----------



## deer2eat

snowhammer85 said:


> Any takers on my shift package for sale




How much for just the g5 case?


Probaby make more selling our piece by piece if its a money thing


----------



## snowhammer85

I know I would make a lot more selling piece by piece but I don't have the time it's gotta go


----------



## thrilla7

Anyone have PC1 Cams?


----------



## nybowhuntermike

hey, im looking to talk with brian anderson, was told on the bowhunting forum he works directly for G5, brian if you see this please pm me, thank you


----------



## bowhuntingbama

nybowhuntermike said:


> hey, im looking to talk with brian anderson, was told on the bowhunting forum he works directly for G5, brian if you see this please pm me, thank you


Give him a call or email h via their link on the g5 page. I have called twice and spoken with him or brian fuller. Great guys


----------



## DDS

Hey guys, 
I've got a 2012 centriod, love it. I have been shooting 3d at low poundage all summer. I am getting ready to set it up for hunting. 28.5 in draw with the draw stops set about half way. #70. I was going to try to keep my arrow weight at the 350 grain mark. I have an arrow in mind, but I am not sure if it will work. CX blue streaks 350's with blazers, CX nocks and bulldog collars cut to 26.5" with a 100 grain head should come out to be around 356 grains. My question is.... Is this the correct spine, and do you think the broadheads will tune well. Considering using some G5 T3s. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Blackbear74

*Joined the Family*

Well I just joined the Prime family. I bought a new 2011 Centroid in Optifade Forest. Mounted a used MBG Flash Point Red Zone sight, QAD LD rest, Tru Glo stab, G5 Head Lok quiver and home made paracord quist sling. That thing shoots lights out baby. 

Eat Cow, Drill Oil, Rope Calves - Welcome to Alberta!


----------



## Blackbear74

Some pictures of the beast.








First shots out of the gate after paper tuning. 20 yards.









Eat Cow, Drill Oil, Rope Calves - Welcome to Alberta!


----------



## brd556

Nice shooting. These Prime bows are as straight shootin' as anything there is. 

Also, congrats on the great sight. The MBG Red Zone is a great deal. They 
discontinued them due to lack of interest, but they have the "Inch Wheel" 
adjustment that absolutely ROCKS. Completely micro on both the gang and
pin adjustments......super nice sights for a screaming good price. 

I picked up one for my brother for $100 shipped.


----------



## T-Man KS

I bought a 2012 Shift back in March, and love it. Very easy bow to shoot and tune. The bow is a tack driver.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

T-Man KS said:


> I bought a 2012 Shift back in March, and love it. Very easy bow to shoot and tune. The bow is a tack driver.


Bought one myself back about April. Love it as well. Very accurate bow for me.


----------



## Z-Rider

Great shooting bows, wish I would have picked one up last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer2eat

Alright, After about a month I have my 2012 Cenroid back together just the way I wanted it to look. Dealt with a lot of great AT'ers to get this look. So thanks to all who traded and sold to me. 

Also, was introduced to some pretty cool products. Thanks Quickcat18 for informing of Trinity Archery. Really like the cross string silencers!! Helps keep my sight's aimed toward heaven! THe HAlo suppressor is sweet too!

JBK Strings are really awesome. Jeff was amazing to talk to and he helped me descide on the colors I wanted to use to match the color makeup od my Centroid. I went with a 3 color string. Black, green, and buckskin with tan serving. I really like these strings and believe that I have found the only string maker that I will use!

Haven't got to shoot it a lot! But who cares, it all about how it looks, right!?


----------



## Z-Rider

Keeping this one up top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royea83

whats every one using for arrows i got easton flatlines 400 spline. just wondering if i should be using diff arrows


----------



## cubed

*It's arrived!*

Finally after a long wait the bow has arrived. 
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj264/elemental333/Archery/2012-07-27_16-14-26_893.jpg
Was hoping it would be short at 29" but it wasn't 
Will need to get some 28.5" cams to fix. 
Love the shot! So soft and draw is smooth! So quiet too. Looking forward to getting it dialed in, but having to wait is going to drive me insane in the meantime!
One question, the string dampener was loose so i've set it so i'ts JUST touching and in the center of the dampener.
Is this the right setup?


----------



## deer2eat

Bow looks great and I just set my dampner the same way. Somone else can give the correct way if thats not it.


cubed said:


> Finally after a long wait the bow has arrived.
> http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj264/elemental333/Archery/2012-07-27_16-14-26_893.jpg
> Was hoping it would be short at 29" but it wasn't
> Will need to get some 28.5" cams to fix.
> Love the shot! So soft and draw is smooth! So quiet too. Looking forward to getting it dialed in, but having to wait is going to drive me insane in the meantime!
> One question, the string dampener was loose so i've set it so i'ts JUST touching and in the center of the dampener.
> Is this the right setup?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Does anyone have any idea what 7 twists in cable should equate to on a centroid? IE draw length, draw weight, and speed? Thanks, I put four in and then 3 more now I don't have a chrono, scale, or draw board so kind of curious. I was at 60lbs any idea where I should be at?


----------



## cubed

deer2eat said:


> Bow looks great and I just set my dampner the same way. Somone else can give the correct way if thats not it.


Thanks mate, bow is sexy! It seems to be shooting fine, apparently a credit card is the "by the book" width but just touching apparently works too...


----------



## hossa1881

royea83 said:


> whats every one using for arrows i got easton flatlines 400 spline. just wondering if i should be using diff arrows


all depends on what your stats are (arrow length, tip weight, fletching, nock, draw length and lbs.) let me know and ill run it through Archers Advantage tomorrow if you want...im shooting CXL Pro 250s out of mine and i know they are a little weak, but they are flying good. Im shooting them at 27.5" carbon to carbon with 65 grain points and inserts, blazer x2s, g nocks and bushings. I have a 30" draw and am shooting 60lbs outta my centroid


----------



## Jbc3902

ok i thought i saw someone with a g5 prime soft case in black or like tan somewhere. Anyone know? I saw a $99 blue g5 prime soft case on their website but i purposefully removed all the blue off my bow, so I wasn't really looking for a blue case. I am up to any other suggestions on a soft case preferably for my shift.


----------



## shamus275

I'm the newest convert...I shot a Shift and a Centroid yesterday and then put them both on layaway. I got them for $599 each on sale and yes, they're 2011's. The Centroid is Optifade forest and the Shift is Realtree AP. Now I just gotta unload my two Dartons! Can't wait to get these out and start shooting them!!!


----------



## chase&me

Hey guys, new to the Prime family so I got a question. Do we need to change the entire cam to change the draw length? If so does anyone have any 30" cams for sale?


----------



## choovhntr

Cubed, the string suppressor according to G5 should be 1/16" away from the string. They do loosen up after time and I've shot it away from the string and touching the string without really noticing much difference.


----------



## thrilla7

Have any of you guys had trouble with underspined arrows. I have a Prime Shift 29.5-70 and am shooting 350 spine vaps at 28". Total arrow weight is right around 378 grains. I am shooting the bow maxed out at 71lb and using a limbdriven g5 expert pro. The arrows are tearing really bad to the right.


----------



## rdfhunter

Thrilla I spent an hour & a half at Lancaster archery while the paper tuned my shift yesterday. My tear seemed to be an issue with the plastic arrow guide on my apache. Snip snip & I was good to go. My 340s are a little over spined for my 29" @ 62lbs. I may jump up to a 125 grain head to help.

Side note LAS is with out a doubt the best archery shop anywhere.


----------



## thrilla7

anyone else?


----------



## royea83

i will get you my specs tomorrow


----------



## royea83

i will get you specs tomorrow




hossa1881 said:


> all depends on what your stats are (arrow length, tip weight, fletching, nock, draw length and lbs.) let me know and ill run it through Archers Advantage tomorrow if you want...im shooting CXL Pro 250s out of mine and i know they are a little weak, but they are flying good. Im shooting them at 27.5" carbon to carbon with 65 grain points and inserts, blazer x2s, g nocks and bushings. I have a 30" draw and am shooting 60lbs outta my centroid


----------



## quickcat18

man i was gone a week and a couple pages were added and even a few new prime shooters.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Sorry for the delay here is my bow as it sits now.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

bowhuntingbama said:


> Sorry for the delay here is my bow as it sits now.
> View attachment 1425536
> View attachment 1425538



Crap those are a few weeks old after the string swap but before I tied a D-loop on and served in my peep and such


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Here it is


----------



## quickcat18

bowhuntingbama said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 1425549


Nice how is it shooting?


----------



## chase&me

chase&me said:


> Hey guys, new to the Prime family so I got a question. Do we need to change the entire cam to change the draw length? If so does anyone have any 30" cams for sale?


Figured it out, thanks for the help


----------



## deer2eat

bowhuntingbama said:


> Sorry for the delay here is my bow as it sits now.
> View attachment 1425536
> View attachment 1425538


looking good!


----------



## snowhammer85

Does anybody know if prime cams come in black or if for 2013 they are gonna make an all black bow?


----------



## flyinghunter

Hey guys, im new to tuning and im starting my first bow from scratch. Ive got a shift and im trying to bareshaft tune it. been reading on here about how to do that but my big question is which is the buss cable and which one is the yoke cables on the shift. 

also have another question, ive got fletched arrows papertuning ok but when i shoot a bareshaft through paper it rips to the right and down a little, if you make changes to correct bareshafts would that not through off your fletched arrows?

thanks for the help


----------



## quickcat18

flyinghunter said:


> Hey guys, im new to tuning and im starting my first bow from scratch. Ive got a shift and im trying to bareshaft tune it. been reading on here about how to do that but my big question is which is the buss cable and which one is the yoke cables on the shift.
> 
> also have another question, ive got fletched arrows papertuning ok but when i shoot a bareshaft through paper it rips to the right and down a little, if you make changes to correct bareshafts would that not through off your fletched arrows?
> 
> thanks for the help


if the bow is a hunting bow bare shaft tune will get you the best broad head flight. and once you get a bare shaft hitting with your flectched arrows i would bet your paper tune will be right on as well. 

as for cables on the bow the they are both slaved to the cams so they are the same the only difference is one is the up cable and one is the down. 

the cable that goes thru the front hole on the Ti-glide (closer to riser is the down) and the one in back is the Up.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

Got my 11.5 Octane Optifade Forest stab in today for my shift, if I can ever learn how to post pics I will.


----------



## razz40

I need some tech help with my Prime Centriod LR and a limb driver rest, please go to my thread. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1810571


----------



## quickcat18

razz40 said:


> I need some tech help with my Prime Centriod LR and a limb driver rest, please go to my thread.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1810571


check with G5


----------



## flyinghunter

Anybody know anyone thats trying to get rid of 28.5in shift cams, #4 i think??!! pm me if you do. thanks


----------



## NMhunter

That's it, I officially have to resign from looking @ this thread. It is just pure torture looking at these Centroids and knowing I can't buy one. If I continue looking at them, I'm going to start doing something stupid like selling firearms to get one!


----------



## Z-Rider

NMhunter said:


> That's it, I officially have to resign from looking @ this thread. It is just pure torture looking at these Centroids and knowing I can't buy one. If I continue looking at them, I'm going to start doing something stupid like selling firearms to get one!


Selling a few guns would be worth it, trust me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brd556

Z-Rider said:


> Selling a few guns would be worth it, trust me!


Selling firearms is a drastic measure....however....if there ever was a bow that
was worth that....it would be a Centroid. These bows are "rifle accurate". :tongue:


----------



## shamus275

I have PC#3 Cams for sale or trade if anyone is looking for a set. I need a set of PC#8 for my Centroid.


----------



## chirohunter73

Sorry guys but tried to look through all 66 pages but my brother is looking at a prime bow, not sure if he wants the centroid or shift.. What kind of numbers are you guys getting with 70 lbs 29" draw. Thanks


----------



## pwb87

If anybody is looking for a Shift, my buddy runs a shop, he has one 2011 60 pounder left in stock, in Optifade Forest. PM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## brd556

pwb87 said:


> If anybody is looking for a Shift, my buddy runs a shop, he has one 2011 60 pounder left in stock, in Optifade Forest. PM me and I'll hook you up.


Does he have any cams that can make it 26".....the SHORTEST they offer???


----------



## NCstick

NMhunter said:


> That's it, I officially have to resign from looking @ this thread. It is just pure torture looking at these Centroids and knowing I can't buy one. If I continue looking at them, I'm going to start doing something stupid like selling firearms to get one!


If you sell a couple to buy a Prime Centroid, you will sell all the rest of your firearms except maybe one for self defense. Do it man!!!


----------



## NCstick

What stabs and how long are you guys using for hunting? Anyone using a Centroid for unlimited classes (50yd classes)?? What stabs, side bars are you using? 

I plan on doing a CBE sight and Bodoodle rest.


----------



## Z-Rider

I am running a Stokerized 8" Hunter with Saturn Dampener on my Shift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow-legged

I have 30 doinker fatty with 3 ounces on front with a 15 side bar with 8 ounces run straight back with a bstinger strong arm mount. The bow holds like a rock but still had to level the bow so I put 4 ounces on the left hand side using the quiver hole and a bolt.


NCstick said:


> What stabs and how long are you guys using for hunting? Anyone using a Centroid for unlimited classes (50yd classes)?? What stabs, side bars are you using?
> 
> I plan on doing a CBE sight and Bodoodle rest.


----------



## cubed

WTB/WTT PC#4 cams I currently have PC#3 cams would be willing to trade/swap for em.


----------



## slickhunter

My Centroid crono'd at 275 fps.

Set up = 2012 model - 29 1/2" DL - 60 lbs - 29" Axis 400 shaft with field point & 4" vanes


----------



## mikecs4life

Limb driver pro it is.


----------



## quickcat18

NCstick said:


> What stabs and how long are you guys using for hunting? Anyone using a Centroid for unlimited classes (50yd classes)?? What stabs, side bars are you using?
> 
> I plan on doing a CBE sight and Bodoodle rest.


my target is setup with a 16" front and 10' side bar mounted through the lower quiver hole. 4oz weight on both and it holds and balances great for me.


----------



## killerdoberman

CASES...

I finally bought a case for my 2011 Centroid. As recommended on page waaay early :wink:, someone recommended a SKB 4117 and at $140, I was very interested. Well, I was a bit disappointed because it didn't fit my Centroid. I happen to be in the store the same day as the SKB rep and he just got a case for his brother's Centroid (now since he is a salesman...you never know if this is true...but anyways) he set me up with a SKB 3i-4217-DB. This is the double bow case with no tie downs. There is a piece of foam that goes between the bow and the case top. I am using it as a single bow case and so far, it's been pretty good to me. There plenty of space for a overnight supply of clothes, and my Benelli Nova breaks down and fits. It's a bit messy inside with just 'loose' things sitting on top of the foam, but when the case is closed nothing moves. maybe I can look for different kind of holders, etc, for miscellaneous items.

And it's also the ATA approved version, so I ended up paying the price of a little of $200. Not bad since they list for $240.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/skb-iseries-3i-4217-db-injection-molded-parallel-limb-bow-case.html


----------



## brd556

Hey did the "PRIME Stuff For Sale" thread get moved behind enemy lines somewhere??

I try the link and keep getting a message that says my account doesn't have access
to that thread.


----------



## bowhunter020

OPTI-FADE Accesories anybody?


----------



## NCstick

My centroid at max (65lb) shoots a 390gr arrow at 286fps. At 62lb it shoots a 365gr arrow 285fps. right now it's good for 3D but will be going back to the 390gr set up for hunting.


----------



## flyinghunter

when bareshaft tuning on a shift which cable up or down do you take away or put in twists to get the bs to fly with fletched? i have the bareshafts hitting in the same group as my fletched but sit in the target head to the left nock to the right. past 10 yards and they hit off to the left. i read to yoke tune that out but kinda confused with this bow as it is my first bow tune journey.


----------



## BROX

Ok only on page 16 of this thread lol I just traded for a 11 Centroid Optifade Open Forest can't wait to get it!!!! Not really sure what the difference is between the open and the forest


----------



## PFD42

Anybody know where I can find a used LH centroid? Black 50/60 29" 2011 or 12. Love my shift but want to start rigging and shooting a centroid for next 3d season. PM me if you know of one


----------



## eltaco

flyinghunter said:


> when bareshaft tuning on a shift which cable up or down do you take away or put in twists to get the bs to fly with fletched? i have the bareshafts hitting in the same group as my fletched but sit in the target head to the left nock to the right. past 10 yards and they hit off to the left. i read to yoke tune that out but kinda confused with this bow as it is my first bow tune journey.


You've been reading up on tuning a Cam and a half or hybrid system, neither of which applies to tuning your Shift. Your Cam system is a binary and it makes a big difference in how you attack tuning. 
First of all, what tuning tools do you have available? I think you need a press and a drawboard at a minimum, and of course a chrony will help to know if your Cam rotation is affecting performance.

So, with the binary system, you will time your cams so they are perfectly syncd. Use the dots on the perimeter on the Cam to position them precisely thr same, and adjust the draw stops to where they both contact the limbs at the same time, move them forward or back to obtain the desired holding weight. Then, set your center shot and rest at nock level with the center of your arrow through the top 1/3 of the Berger holes.

I prefer to broadhead tune, but there's a variety of ways to tune. Shoot a field tip and a broadhead (two different spots) at 20yds and adjust your rest towards your fp if the two are not hitting the same distance from the target. Once you get that dialed, step back to 30 and 40 and fine tune it. You should be able to get both to hit together as long as your spine is right and your BH spins straight.

There's a lot more to it, but that's the basics!


----------



## flyinghunter

well i have a portable press but no draw board. ive set nock level and rest in right position. ive done the modified french tune for centreshot but my bareshafts are what cause problems for me. my groups out to 40yards are fairly good but ive run into an issue with maybe having a spine issue so im not sure what to believe. ive got a 29" dl with 28" 7595 gt expesition hunters with 100gr tip and uni bushing and g nock. its a 70lb bow shooting around 60lbs cause thats the weight my arrows seem to fly best at. id like to shoot with alittle more weight but this is one of the anologue field and stream scales so im mot sure how accurate it is. these arrows arent the ones id be hunting with (sounds stupid but i bought cheaper arrows to practice with). i have 12 uncut gt 7595 xt hunter pros that i want to start practising with but not sure what length to cut to. im thinkin to start at 29". does my existing arrows sojnd to stiff? any help would be appreciated as i really love how this bow shoots but im just havin some problems. i also think i could go to 28.5" cams but i cant seem to find any at this time. i also havent broadhead tuned yet due to a bag target at the moment.

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eltaco

flyinghunter said:


> well i have a portable press but no draw board. ive set nock level and rest in right position. ive done the modified french tune for centreshot but my bareshafts are what cause problems for me. my groups out to 40yards are fairly good but ive run into an issue with maybe having a spine issue so im not sure what to believe. ive got a 29" dl with 28" 7595 gt expesition hunters with 100gr tip and uni bushing and g nock. its a 70lb bow shooting around 60lbs cause thats the weight my arrows seem to fly best at. id like to shoot with alittle more weight but this is one of the anologue field and stream scales so im mot sure how accurate it is. these arrows arent the ones id be hunting with (sounds stupid but i bought cheaper arrows to practice with). i have 12 uncut gt 7595 xt hunter pros that i want to start practising with but not sure what length to cut to. im thinkin to start at 29". does my existing arrows sojnd to stiff? any help would be appreciated as i really love how this bow shoots but im just havin some problems. i also think i could go to 28.5" cams but i cant seem to find any at this time. i also havent broadhead tuned yet due to a bag target at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2



You have a lot of stuff going on, so it's tough to get everything straight without seeing it.

You really need to get your DL figured out before anything else. If your DL is off, it'll be very hard to shoot consistently and especially hard to bare shaft tune if that's what you're trying to do.

First of all, are you positive that your cams are sync'd at full draw? This is why I suggest building a drawboard. I don't think it's easy to see that one cam is 1 twist out by using a mirror or having a buddy hold the bow. It's important with a binary system that your cams be sync'd or you're introducing extra nock travel which can affect your tuning. Also, it's WAY safer to make adjustments and do the first draw on a drawboard. If your cams are incorrectly rotated or you forget to put the stops on, you could potentially lock the bow up at full draw, which is dangerous to you and the bow!

Bare shaft tuning can be great, but you can influence the results DRASTICALLY with hand torque on the riser. I can get my Carbon Element to shoot bare shafts with field points at 40yds, but it takes a lot of concentration and consistent grip. If I do anything wrong, I could easily miss the target with a bare shaft. I much prefer dialing in my tuning with BHs and FPs at longer ranges, but everyone likes to do it differently. 

What DW do you feel comfortable pulling back at? DW and DL will dictate how short to cut those arrows. That said, the 7595s are a 340 spine and shouldn't be too weak at 60# if cut 28" carbon to carbon. I beleive I shot 28" at 29" / 62# and they spined well for me. If you want to get more weight out of it, let us know what your desired DW/DL will be and we can help recommend the arrow length for the 7595s. Unless you're missing the target often, I don't see any reason not to shoot those XT Pros for practice if that's your desired hunting arrow. They're a great arrow and will hold up to a LOT of shooting... just shoot different spots and you're good to go


----------



## jerhunter

chirohunter73 said:


> Sorry guys but tried to look through all 66 pages but my brother is looking at a prime bow, not sure if he wants the centroid or shift.. What kind of numbers are you guys getting with 70 lbs 29" draw. Thanks


I have a 2012 Centroid. 29" draw and 72 lbs.(I think). CX maxima hunter arrows- 380 grains. Shooting 297 fps.
string has loop,peep, and catwiskers top and bottom.


----------



## jerhunter

PFD42 said:


> Anybody know where I can find a used LH centroid? Black 50/60 29" 2011 or 12. Love my shift but want to start rigging and shooting a centroid for next 3d season. PM me if you know of one


Hey PFD42, it's a small world, I saw you are from Pearl, I just bought a Centroid a 2 weeks ago, maybe we can get together and 
shoot sometime.


----------



## chirohunter73

Thanks jerhunter, I will let him know!!!


----------



## brd556

I am looking for some PC#7 cams if any of you can help me out.


----------



## flyinghunter

Hey there eltaco, well i will try and post a pic today of me drawing my bow, ive always shot 29" dl and it feels comfortable but i know thats not always the right dl. I used nuts and bolts way of finding the proper draw length with the string and a fletched arrow and bareshaft touching the string. my bareshaft hits about a 1/4in to the left of the string. so i figured i may need to drop my dl down about 1/4in but hard to do on a shift. Even when i measure from tip to tip and divide by 2.5 i get 28.7in. when i stand up straight and draw the bow and keep my upper body straight and bring the bow to my face it fits well, but i took some video yesterday and it appears i lean back slightly. so i figure this is a very minor flaw that is hard to fix but i cant seem to get my hands on 28.5 cams and im not sure when i can and dont want to wait months and not shoot. I would like to try and get this bow tuned the best i can and shooting the best i can from what i have for this season and try and play with it more in the winter. I mean yesterday when my form is on, which i have to work on for consistancy, i was grouping 3 arrows in the bullseye at 40 yards. 

I dont have a draw board but wondering if this may be something hindering my shooting. Im kinda short on cash right now but will try and build a draw board. they look pretty simple to build but the problem is you guys in the USA can get those parts for super cheap, a worm gear winch up here is like 100 bucks!!! but ill see what i can do, as like you said its extremely important to get right.

As for weight 65-70# would be great but for now id be happy with better accuracy then what i want as a set up. I am tight on cash so thats why i bought the expedition hunters first to get the bow tuned up and then switch to the xt hunter pros, glad i did because i lost 4 bareshaft arrows in the process so far lol. i think i might try to cut some xt hunters today at 29" and some at 28" and see if that makes any difference, and if they dont then ill be able to cut them back to 28". but i appreciate all your help and any advice you guys can give all the better. Its nice to get some info from guys who own the bow because this bow seems to be a little different then how nuts and bolts explains it though his process's are workin for me its just the correcting portion i cant always do.

Thanks again and i will try and get some pics up tonight to see what you guys think for draw length for future reference. I dont have a pro shop near me at all as i moved 1.5yrs ago to the middle of nowhere for work so this is my first attempt at doing this alone lol, closest shop is a 5hr drive away.

cheers


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Got a question for you G5 Prime owners. I have a 2012 Shift and have been noticing lately that my top cam is leaning. When I put an arrow against the cam the point end touches the d loop and just barely misses the string, so about a 1/4" of lean there. My bottom cam does not lean at all. Is this a limb problem or axle problem or what? I have never dry fired this bow and it did not have this lean when I bought it about 4 months ago. Could swapping the limbs perhaps help out? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## twobanger

I've checked about 20 pages in this thread and haven't found a 2011 vs 2012 review. I'm looking at getting a BNIB 2011 shift but not if the 2012 is leaps and bounds better. Could I get some opinions or links if you have them. 

Thanks


----------



## PFD42

wheres everybody finding the NIB 2011 bows?


----------



## shamus275

PFD42 said:


> wheres everybody finding the NIB 2011 bows?


I got mine from the local dealer...a lot of places still have new 2011's on the rack. At least here in MI they do!


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

shamus275 said:


> I got mine from the local dealer...a lot of places still have new 2011's on the rack. At least here in MI they do!


I know a dealer here in PA who still has a few 2011 Centroids and Shift left overs. Send me a PM if you have any interest and I will get you in touch with him!


----------



## BROX

Does anybody know if this case will work on the Centroid 
Plano Bowmax Pillarlock Deluxe Bow Case Black 1143-00.
It's the cases that I already own


----------



## choovhntr

Played around with my shift a little today and tried a few tricks I heard about from earlier posts to quiet the bow down. I put limbsavers on in place of the bowjax and noticed a little difference. Then, I took the plastic center out of one of the bowjax and slid it over the string stop rod. Also twisted the rubber pad on the string stop 90 degrees and shaved some rubber to clear the cable. What a difference! Bow is noticeably more quiet. I highly suggest giving it a try.


----------



## mikecs4life

BROX said:


> Does anybody know if this case will work on the Centroid
> Plano Bowmax Pillarlock Deluxe Bow Case Black 1143-00.
> It's the cases that I already own


Great fit. I use that case for a lot of my bows.


----------



## BROX

mikecs4life said:


> Great fit. I use that case for a lot of my bows.


GREAT to know thanks


----------



## alfabuck

Got my Centroid now just waiting on my peep. Fit and finish is second to none. Draws twice as smooth as my Strother and is dead on the shot. Has a nice little solid sound on the shot from the solid limbs. I absolutely love the bow. The grip is a bit meatier than what I usually shoot but I actually like it. I love the shelf since it compliments my bow grip very well. It is built solid as a rock and holds and aims awesome. This one is here to say which anyone who knows me means something. I am most likely gonna get the longer ata bow they are coming out with next year and I'm going to switch completely over to Primes for my lineup. I am surprised more people aren't shooting these bows. I think that will change in the near future though. This bow gets 5 stars and is here to stay.


----------



## Z-Rider

Looking good! If anyone has a set of grey/black grip plates and want to trade for my blue/black plates, please PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROX

alfabuck said:


> Got my Centroid now just waiting on my peep. Fit and finish is second to none. Draws twice as smooth as my Strother and is dead on the shot. Has a nice little solid sound on the shot from the solid limbs. I absolutely love the bow. The grip is a bit meatier than what I usually shoot but I actually like it. I love the shelf since it compliments my bow grip very well. It is built solid as a rock and holds and aims awesome. This one is here to say which anyone who knows me means something. I am most likely gonna get the longer ata bow they are coming out with next year and I'm going to switch completely over to Primes for my lineup. I am surprised more people aren't shooting these bows. I think that will change in the near future though. This bow gets 5 stars and is here to stay.
> View attachment 1436751
> View attachment 1436752
> View attachment 1436753
> View attachment 1436754
> View attachment 1436755


Sweet looking alphabuck I can't wait to get mine


----------



## Draw27

Put both of these bows in my hand today and love the feel of them fits my hand great just need to shoot them both and see which one likes me the best.But i may hold out and see what they offer for 2013 anyone know when they will release them.THANKS hope to join prime time soon.


----------



## BROX

Draw27 said:


> Put both of these bows in my hand today and love the feel of them fits my hand great just need to shoot them both and see which one likes me the best.But i may hold out and see what they offer for 2013 anyone know when they will release them.THANKS hope to join prime time soon.


When I asked on FB they told me news in of them mid Oct.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

quickcat18 said:


> my target is setup with a 16" front and 10' side bar mounted through the lower quiver hole. 4oz weight on both and it holds and balances great for me.


Good to know! I was just talking with my shop guy today about what to run for stabilizers. That'll give me a good starting point. I've worn out my welcome in hunter class so it's time to bump up and run some stabilizers. I was thinking 24 front, but I knew it didn't need much up front. 16 sounds like it might be a good starting point. 

What bracket did you use for mounting to the bottom quiver hole? I'm new to all this fancy stabilizer stuff.


----------



## lucky buck

I was told the Centroid had one of the cables in the sight picture? Does anybody notice this or is this not true. I think I'm pretty sold on getting a Centroid regardless but thought that I would ask. Glad to see this forum.


----------



## snowhammer85

Your gonna see the cables in the sight picture with the centroid or shift but for me it way off to the right of my sight it doesn't bother me at all


----------



## flyinghunter

hey guys hoping you can all help me out and weigh in on this topic.... i think im going to be looking for 28" cams.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1819230


----------



## Draw27

THANKS BROX i may hold out and see what they offer.


----------



## quickcat18

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Good to know! I was just talking with my shop guy today about what to run for stabilizers. That'll give me a good starting point. I've worn out my welcome in hunter class so it's time to bump up and run some stabilizers. I was thinking 24 front, but I knew it didn't need much up front. 16 sounds like it might be a good starting point.
> 
> What bracket did you use for mounting to the bottom quiver hole? I'm new to all this fancy stabilizer stuff.


i use a trinity archery T3 front stab and a mounting kit to the same stabilizer that turns it into a side bar. I shoot for Trinity so I helped with the side bar mount. 

here is a old pic of the same setup on my camo bow before i had the black one


----------



## alfabuck

Just ordered an Arc Tec cable rod for my Centroid. From what I'm hearing from pro shops is they are having issues with the eyelets wearing with guys who shoot a lot. Also they had to replace a few sets of cables from the wear. The problem is the cable naturally want to move back when the bow is drawn and the TI doesn't allow that to happen. I will let you guys know how it works when I test it out.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

My shift is tuned now shooting field points and BH's to same POI but my centershot is at 1" off the riser and point of arrow sticks way out of center. Do I need to shim the cams to get it to tune closer to centershot?
Anyone have any thoughts on this? I would appreciate it.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

BowhunterCliffy said:


> My shift is tuned now shooting field points and BH's to same POI but my centershot is at 1" off the riser and point of arrow sticks way out of center. Do I need to shim the cams to get it to tune closer to centershot?
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? I would appreciate it.


Checked cams and there is no room to shim to one side so forget that. I guess I will have to live with my arrow sitting outside of centershot. It shoots pretty well though so maybe I should leave well enough alone.


----------



## BROX

Where can i download the owners manual.I have gone to the website under support and went over to the manuals on the right and when i click the downloadable thing it just gives me the warranty sheild thing

thanks


----------



## Lost Horn

BROX said:


> Where can i download the owners manual.I have gone to the website under support and went over to the manuals on the right and when i click the downloadable thing it just gives me the warranty sheild thing
> 
> thanks


The link to each manual is accessible thru a link on the specific bows info page. If you can find it I can put them on here tomorrow when I get to a computer.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## BROX

Lost Horn said:


> The link to each manual is accessible thru a link on the specific bows info page. If you can find it I can put them on here tomorrow when I get to a computer.
> 
> Giving insight while on the go.


I found it THANKS


----------



## BROX

Ok I got my Centroid today and I'm messing around with it.Does this speed sound right 62.28lbs 27" cam with stops all the way back so without a draw board 27.25"dl 325gr arrow on a Radarcron that I think is 4fps slow so my reading is 287+4 if it is slow 292fps


----------



## quickcat18

BROX said:


> Ok I got my Centroid today and I'm messing around with it.Does this speed sound right 62.28lbs 27" cam with stops all the way back so without a draw board 27.25"dl 325gr arrow on a Radarcron that I think is 4fps slow so my reading is 287+4 if it is slow 292fps


that sounds pretty good to me as your ibo (if i am doing it right) 2.75 " short of 30 = 27.5fps + 15grains for the arrow = 5fps which would put you at 324.5fps and i assume you have a loaded string so you will be right around the 330 mark.


----------



## quickcat18

Hey guys i am simplifiy my bow setup and selling off one of my Prime Centroids, i love these bows but have just decided to go back to 1 bow for everything that way i am not spending so much money on 2 setups and diffrent arrows and all of that. So my 2011 Open Country is for sale. here is the listing in the classified. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1822603&p=1064889678#post1064889678


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

So what are you guys doing to quite your Centroids down a little? I have already installed a different string stop and replaced the bowjax with Limbsavers both of which helped but it still seems a little louder than I prefer. Almost seems like the noise comes from the yoke area.


----------



## quickcat18

PSUAlumLeb said:


> So what are you guys doing to quite your Centroids down a little? I have already installed a different string stop and replaced the bowjax with Limbsavers both of which helped but it still seems a little louder than I prefer. Almost seems like the noise comes from the yoke area.


try some riser jax as i think the noise is the long riser


----------



## Lost Horn

As far as making Prime bows quieter. I believe it was said early on in this thread I too would like to know (again). When I switched rests things seem to have gotten louder.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

I am going to sell my 2012 Prime Centroid. Here is a link to the sale thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1824215

Anyone who sees it from this thread tell me you saw it here and I will give you a better deal!

It has to go to make room so don't be afraid to send me a reasonable offer.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb

PSUAlumLeb said:


> I am going to sell my 2012 Prime Centroid. Here is a link to the sale thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1824215
> 
> Anyone who sees it from this thread tell me you saw it here and I will give you a better deal!
> 
> It has to go to make room so don't be afraid to send me a reasonable offer.


I decided to let this bow go relatively cheap. Here is the link to the new thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1824522 

PM me with any questions. I'd like to get it sold and shipped before the weekend!


----------



## choovhntr

PSUAlumLeb said:


> So what are you guys doing to quite your Centroids down a little? I have already installed a different string stop and replaced the bowjax with Limbsavers both of which helped but it still seems a little louder than I prefer. Almost seems like the noise comes from the yoke area.


I posted this earlier but here it is again. Take the bowjax that were on the limbs and remove the center plastic piece. take the string stopper rod out of the mount and slide the boxax over the rod its a perfect fit. Then rotate the rubber stopper 90 degrees so the string hits perpendicular to the groove. you will have to shave some of the rubber off so your cables dont rub against it. remonunt the rod, you may have to loosen the grey mount and spin it so the cables dont rub on it either. when re mounting the the string stop rod, G5 suggests the the rubber stopper is about 1/16" away from the string. once you have it where you like it, just retighten everything. deffinately made a difference on my bow and it didn't cost anything. I also shoot a tight spot quiver and I notice the bow is a little quieter with that on and the rubber piece against the rest helped. I have also seen a lot of guys are mounting bowjax to the riser so I'm thining it must help some as well. hope it works for you.


----------



## quickcat18

well here is my updated and only bow setup now as i went simple 1 bow for everything. I am very happy with how this bow shoots and excited get in the woods. 

2012 Prime Centroid, Trinity Archery T3 stabalizer, JBK Strings (new set coming), Ripcord rest, Viper pro 2000 sight, Easton FMJ 400 spine arrows, G5 head loc quiver.


----------



## twobanger

This is a 2011 isn't it?



























I've been buying in the AT classifieds for a few years now and have never had a problem before. This was advertised as a display 2012 by a "supporting manufacturer/dealer" and I paid a premium over what 2011s run.


----------



## snowhammer85

Well finally found out what 2013 primes lineup looks like and I can say I'm excited!!!


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Well share. Dying to know


----------



## quickcat18

twobanger said:


> This is a 2011 isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been buying in the AT classifieds for a few years now and have never had a problem before. This was advertised as a display 2012 by a "supporting manufacturer/dealer" and I paid a premium over what 2011s run.


Yes that is a 2011


----------



## snowhammer85

They are going to be making a 31" ata 35" ata these 2 bows will have wider limbs and deeper cut cams there will also be a target bow something to do with the cousins line and the. They will remain selling the shift and centroid. The guy wouldn't go into complete details about specs but from what he told me and the details I just listed im excited!!!


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Thanks for the heads up. I was waiting on a longer ata bow. Glad you told me so i could start saving now


----------



## BeastofEast

what is a a good rest for the 12' prime shift. i sold my diamond and am picking up my prime tomorrow at the bow shop. i know there is clearance issues sometimes with different rest. always used the vapor trail. wondering what people are using. thanks!


----------



## BeastofEast

was looking at the trophy taker. http://www.ebay.com/itm/370637699679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
where r u guys attaching them, top or bottom or?


----------



## BROX

I use a limbdriver on mine with now problems


----------



## anon

snowhammer85 said:


> They are going to be making a 31" ata 35" ata these 2 bows will have wider limbs and deeper cut cams there will also be a target bow something to do with the cousins line and the. They will remain selling the shift and centroid. The guy wouldn't go into complete details about specs but from what he told me and the details I just listed im excited!!!


Where did you get that information from? Some of that stuff sounds very specific. Usually that kind of stuff is never true, unless you have a good source or know somebody close to the company.


----------



## snowhammer85

Just believe me it's true!!!


----------



## bowshopmen

snowhammer85 said:


> They are going to be making a 31" ata 35" ata these 2 bows will have wider limbs and deeper cut cams there will also be a target bow something to do with the cousins line and the. They will remain selling the shift and centroid. The guy wouldn't go into complete details about specs but from what he told me and the details I just listed im excited!!!


wider limbs? what about riser reflex? are they improving the limb pocket? what do you mean by deeper cut cams?


----------



## Lost Horn

Can't say I've heard much about the changes to the existing bows hut I have heard they are coming out with a target bow. Something in the 38" range with about a 6-6 1/2" brace. Also I've heard the thing will be screaming fast. Hope the wife finds a job soon because it really sounds like something I want to get my hands on.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## cubed

Hey Guys,

Finally got hold of my new cams and changed them over yesterday.
After the changeover I notice the top cam had a bit of a lean on it.
Upon further inspection I noticed that the serving was uneven when sitting in the combiner loop thingy.
Can anyone check theirs to see if the serving is even and there is no lean and if there is not lean any ideas on how to get rid of it? Twist or untwist cables or string?
Also since tying the in my peep after following a thread on here, I seem to get some twist in the peep, again being new to this not sure if I should add or take out half a twist or so in the string or if the twist is due to the cam lean?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## southpaw3d

I am looking for a LEFT HANDED, shift for hunting can anyone help me out?
thanks,


----------



## live2hunt72

Hey guys, I just picked up a centroid in the classifieds and was wondering how a whisker biscuit would work on it?


----------



## southpaw3d

anybody have any info on a LH shift? I want one for hunting, the dealers in my area don't have any in stock.


----------



## BROX

Anybody know where I can get a set of these but not in carbon fiber in black


----------



## Z-Rider

BROX said:


> Anybody know where I can get a set of these but not in carbon fiber in black


Not sure on black but I would love to have a set of carbon fiber plates. I have a set of blue/black plates I would trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasHrtShot

snowhammer85 said:


> Just believe me it's true!!!


Who is your source? I don't believe it. I heard something totally different about next years line up.


----------



## snowhammer85

What did you hear? And why would I make this up?


----------



## BROX

Z-Rider said:


> Not sure on black but I would love to have a set of carbon fiber plates. I have a set of blue/black plates I would trade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are my buddys he bought them off a guy here that has NO CLUE who made them or where they came from


----------



## NCstick

I have also heard of a target rig that Cousins has had a hand in. My source was on another forum. He sent me a PM after I said I was thinking of purchasing a second Centroid my should has and stripping it and going all target custom with it. He PMed me and said I may want to hold off for the 2013 line an the Cousins target rig. We shall see and if they do, I'm buying one!!


----------



## TexasHrtShot

Sorry I guess that was a little bit of a knee jerk response I had. lol. I heard something that was different than what you heard so I guess its hard to tell what the truth is. Either way I am pumped up for the 2013 line and I will be looking at getting a new Prime, whatever it is!!!



snowhammer85 said:


> What did you hear? And why would I make this up?


----------



## quickcat18

I gave Brian some good name suggestions for any new models that come out so i will be excited if they use any. and i am just looking forward to the prime line continuing on and for more people to see how great shooting of a bow it is.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Tell us your names so that we can be as excited as you are if one is chosen


----------



## TailChaser

All I know is this Centroid I got is staying with me a long time if it keeps shooting like this. Just started shooting for "practice" after trying lots of different rest. Lots of deer are going down this year


----------



## TailChaser

My servings don't sit even either, but there is no lean and it doesn't matter, they're not "supposed to". It looks like yours is getting kinda hung up though. Maybe lightly sand the serving around the doughnut and put some wax on it, then put back together and shoot a few times (or just press and get some wax in there?).

That twisting peep thing is something that's hard to cure. It has to do with how you twisted the string putting it together, and different twists/unbalanced string. I'd get the lean fixed first, that would cause it to twist some too. Mine twisted for a little while after I changed cams, etc. Doesn't anymore though after a couple hundred shots.



cubed said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally got hold of my new cams and changed them over yesterday.
> After the changeover I notice the top cam had a bit of a lean on it.
> Upon further inspection I noticed that the serving was uneven when sitting in the combiner loop thingy.
> Can anyone check theirs to see if the serving is even and there is no lean and if there is not lean any ideas on how to get rid of it? Twist or untwist cables or string?
> Also since tying the in my peep after following a thread on here, I seem to get some twist in the peep, again being new to this not sure if I should add or take out half a twist or so in the string or if the twist is due to the cam lean?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubed

Tailcahser, thank you for the reply.
I will get some more wax in the doughnut. 
In relation to the slight cam lean is it just trial and error when twisting and untwisting cables and strings or is there a preferred starting point?
When I put the cams in I did not twist or untwist any cables I just pulled them off and put them on the posts one at a time to make sure I didn't add or untwist the strings or cables.
I will repress it anyhow and start playing with the string yoke to even out the lean and take it from there.




TailChaser said:


> My servings don't sit even either, but there is no lean and it doesn't matter, they're not "supposed to". It looks like yours is getting kinda hung up though. Maybe lightly sand the serving around the doughnut and put some wax on it, then put back together and shoot a few times (or just press and get some wax in there?).
> 
> That twisting peep thing is something that's hard to cure. It has to do with how you twisted the string putting it together, and different twists/unbalanced string. I'd get the lean fixed first, that would cause it to twist some too. Mine twisted for a little while after I changed cams, etc. Doesn't anymore though after a couple hundred shots.
> 
> 
> 
> cubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally got hold of my new cams and changed them over yesterday.
> After the changeover I notice the top cam had a bit of a lean on it.
> Upon further inspection I noticed that the serving was uneven when sitting in the combiner loop thingy.
> Can anyone check theirs to see if the serving is even and there is no lean and if there is not lean any ideas on how to get rid of it? Twist or untwist cables or string?
> Also since tying the in my peep after following a thread on here, I seem to get some twist in the peep, again being new to this not sure if I should add or take out half a twist or so in the string or if the twist is due to the cam lean?
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


----------



## cubed

Shot the shift tonight starting to string/bareshaft tune and everything seems fine. The cam lean is still there but less than before. At a quick glance you don't see it. Checked the cam timing on the draw board and it is spot on. Hopefully as I shoot more the strings will settle and that lean will disappear...I'll keep and eye on it over the next few days and take it from there.


----------



## NCstick

Here are a couple better pics of my Centroid that I never posted.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

I am shooting a Prime Shift never had this problem but about one out of four shots I take I break a nock on the right side. I broke 4 nocks on 4 different arrows. Took the arrow and shot a dozed times thru my Hoyt and did not break a nock. Need help shooting the same setup just started having this problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## eltaco

Ryan Guthrie said:


> I am shooting a Prime Shift never had this problem but about one out of four shots I take I break a nock on the right side. I broke 4 nocks on 4 different arrows. Took the arrow and shot a dozed times thru my Hoyt and did not break a nock. Need help shooting the same setup just started having this problem. Thanks for the help.


Back up past 10 yds and stop shooting the same spot. That should do it


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

bought a different style nock and seems to have worked, shot 18 shots and none broke.


----------



## anon

Ryan Guthrie said:


> bought a different style nock and seems to have worked, shot 18 shots and none broke.


You might have had a combination of a bad nock and a tight loop. The string angle is pretty steep on the Shift which might have been pinching it more.


----------



## NCstick

I wanted to take a second to brag in this Centroid!! I left my phone in the house during my last 15 min of light session from tonight but, I will shoot more and take pics tomorrow. I have been able to keep decent groups at 50yd but, never been able to hit a 1"x1" square an I dead centered one at 50yd tonight. I hit the edge of the same sized dot a few more times as well. 

I have also never had a Robin Hood either until a few weeks ago and bam, nailed one. 

I can't get enough of this thing. The more I shoot it, the more I want to. Now a CBE with a scope and the distance is really on!!


----------



## BROX

NCstick said:


> I wanted to take a second to brag in this Centroid!! I left my phone in the house during my last 15 min of light session from tonight but, I will shoot more and take pics tomorrow. I have been able to keep decent groups at 50yd but, never been able to hit a 1"x1" square an I dead centered one at 50yd tonight. I hit the edge of the same sized dot a few more times as well.
> 
> I have also never had a Robin Hood either until a few weeks ago and bam, nailed one.
> 
> I can't get enough of this thing. The more I shoot it, the more I want to. Now a CBE with a scope and the distance is really on!!


CONGRATS on the Robinhood 
I couldn't agree with you more my Centroid is an absolute pleasure to shoot.I had tuned and set it up myself and the tuning was a breeze.I timed the cams at rest then using the dots tuned the drawstops at full draw very simple


----------



## traykool

had my shift for about a month and a half now and i am in love with her. she is beautiful. optifade forest. as soon as i can i will post pics of her. and will include a grouping pic after the second time i shot her. i picked up a few other bows and shot them. they didnt feel right. they felt good but not right. i picked up the shift and thats when i knew. i drew her back and thats all i needed. shot her and well the money was history. g5 makes an amazing bow. i made the right decision in buying my first bow.


----------



## quickcat18

got my new strings from JBK for my black beauty BCY 8190 strings are black with 6 stands of silver with silver servings. will post pics once i get them on.


----------



## BROX

Well after shooting a Centroid and shift at the third leg of the IBO triple crown and falling in love with them I went home sold off my Alpha Elite and bought a Centroid after a week of having the Centroid I have sold off my Assassin to buy a Shift or possibly wait on the 13's to come out.For at least awhile Prime bows is all I'll own!


----------



## NCstick

Here I a little update on my shooting with my Centroid! 

Today: 
Robbin Hood #2 this month.








Then I did this at 20yd on the first try. 
























Vanes of the arrow that passed through the split arrow and busted the back arrow in half. 








I actually recovered the nock this time! 









This bow sure is a shooter!


----------



## 180 p&y

Any rumors what the 2013's will be? Axle/brace height?


----------



## quickcat18

180 p&y said:


> Any rumors what the 2013's will be? Axle/brace height?


there is talk of a target bow with Dave Cousins help in design, and talk of a few other bow in different ATA lengths then the 30" shift & 34" centroid. no matter what they do i am sure they will have some nice things coming out for 2013.


----------



## 180 p&y

I'd like to see a 35" with 6.5" bh


----------



## snowhammer85

I have heard they are keeping the 
30" and 34" and there will also be a 31" and a 35" and lastly a target bow


----------



## bowhunter020

BROX said:


> Well after shooting a Centroid and shift at the third leg of the IBO triple crown and falling in love with them I went home sold off my Alpha Elite and bought a Centroid after a week of having the Centroid I have sold off my Assassin to buy a Shift or possibly wait on the 13's to come out.For at least awhile Prime bows is all I'll own!


Same here was shooting a CE RKT and shot the Shift about 5 times. CE exit stage right welcome Shift. Best bow I've ever shot hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shamus275

When are the 2013's officially announced?


----------



## NCstick

bowhunter020 said:


> Same here was shooting a CE RKT and shot the Shift about 5 times. CE exit stage right welcome Shift. Best bow I've ever shot hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I did the same thing with my CE RKT. I just bought the Centroid instead o the shift.


----------



## BROX

shamus275 said:


> When are the 2013's officially announced?


I asked on G5 FB page and was told mid Oct


----------



## BROX

180 p&y said:


> I'd like to see a 35" with 6.5" bh


35" but at least 7-7.5" brace


----------



## bow-legged

I heard that there will be a 40 ata around 7 brace and it will be 10 fps slower than the centroid. 

I'm loving my prime centroid! I'm tearing it up with this sucker!


----------



## GHT2005

I've been a Mathews fan for some time (I've owned the 2010 Z7 (sold) and the Heli-M) but 6 weeks ago I first heard about the G5 Prime. After shooting both models, I decided to make the purchase. 3 Weeks ago I ordered a 2012 Centroid. I am now the proud owner of a LH Prime Centroid 29"/70' in Optifade Forest. I've even decided to move my Heli-M to my back-up bow. What a great shooting bow.


----------



## BROX

GHT2005 said:


> I've been a Mathews fan for some time (I've owned the 2010 Z7 (sold) and the Heli-M) but 6 weeks ago I first heard about the G5 Prime. After shooting both models, I decided to make the purchase. 3 Weeks ago I ordered a 2012 Centroid. I am now the proud owner of a LH Prime Centroid 29"/70' in Optifade Forest. I've even decided to move my Heli-M to my back-up bow. What a great shooting bow.


WELCOME to AT Yes they are great shooting bows


----------



## quickcat18

Welcome to AT and enjoy your new prime


----------



## Doebuster

I hope they speed em up a little and knock a little mass weight off , this could be my 2013 rig . They are very nice and the build quality is fantastic , IMO the best in the bus.


----------



## brd556

I would DEFINITELY upgrade for a 34"-35" ATA with a shorter 
brace height.....lets go down to 6". These bows are accurate and 
forgiving enough to go that low. 

Can I get an "Amen" for a *"CENTROID SS"* !!!! 

Maybe an IBO in the mid 340's. That, I would buy FOR SURE.


----------



## mainebrdr

Hello,
I am currently waiting for delivery on a new Centroid I just bought. I have a couple of questions maybe someone could help me with. This is a 2011 model and was wondering if it would still come with the same warranty as the 2012's? Also as the 2012 models riser is lighter and stiffer does that mean that the 2011's riser is 6061 T6 or is of the same grade alum. as the 2012? I am getting this on advice from a friend who just got one and says it is the nicest shooting, most accurate bow he has ever shot. Can't wait!
Tim


----------



## quickcat18

mainebrdr said:


> Hello,
> I am currently waiting for delivery on a new Centroid I just bought. I have a couple of questions maybe someone could help me with. This is a 2011 model and was wondering if it would still come with the same warranty as the 2012's? Also as the 2012 models riser is lighter and stiffer does that mean that the 2011's riser is 6061 T6 or is of the same grade alum. as the 2012? I am getting this on advice from a friend who just got one and says it is the nicest shooting, most accurate bow he has ever shot. Can't wait!
> Tim


If you got it new yes the warranty covers the 2011&2012, both years were made out of the 7000 seriese aluminum the 2012 they did some tweaks on to make lighter and stiffer but the 2011 are great bows as well. I had one of each and the only diffrence I noticed was the weight.


----------



## brd556

Like QuickCat said.....only difference was the riser "cut-outs" that made it a tad lighter and stiffer
on the newer 2012 versions. The material on both years was 7075 aluminum. Both are great bows
and even the weight difference is negligible. Only reason I changed to the 2012 was because
I wanted to get rid of the camo version I had and get an all black. 

Congrats.....your gonna love the bow.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

I was wondering if someone on here could help me with my prime shift cam orientation. I noticed that my cams are numbered PC #1a and b. Is cam 'a' supposed to be on top and 'b' on the bottom or does it matter? Would appreciate if someone could answer that question for me.


----------



## 182gross

Has any one developed a "clicking noise" in their Tri glide cable gaurd? Mine is doing it 90% of the time when I draw it. 2012 Centroid LH 29.5 70#


----------



## cjv

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I was wondering if someone on here could help me with my prime shift cam orientation. I noticed that my cams are numbered PC #1a and b. Is cam 'a' supposed to be on top and 'b' on the bottom or does it matter? Would appreciate if someone could answer that question for me.


yes..... a on top b on bottom is correct


----------



## Ryan Guthrie

Hate to sell my Prime Shift but I have to, going to list it now for a great price. Its the best bow I have owned so far.


----------



## quickcat18

182gross said:


> Has any one developed a "clicking noise" in their Tri glide cable gaurd? Mine is doing it 90% of the time when I draw it. 2012 Centroid LH 29.5 70#


many times it is the set screws that hold the ti glide in place have come loose try to tighten them down and see if that helps


----------



## BROX

What hunting size 12" and under stabilizers are you guys using on your Centroids? I have a Vendetta Enforcer and even with no weights on it it seems like its to much for the bow imo.Thinking about maybe going to a B Stinger sport hunter


----------



## quickcat18

i am using a trinity archery T3 at 10" with a 4oz weight.


----------



## Canuck

182gross said:


> Has any one developed a "clicking noise" in their Tri glide cable gaurd? Mine is doing it 90% of the time when I draw it. 2012 Centroid LH 29.5 70#


Had the exact same problem. It was the rubber covering for the tri-glide sticking to the rod and snapping free when the bow was drawn. Removed the tri-gride covering and added a small amount of grease, re-installed the cover and the clicking noise disappeared.


----------



## NCstick

BROX said:


> What hunting size 12" and under stabilizers are you guys using on your Centroids? I have a Vendetta Enforcer and even with no weights on it it seems like its to much for the bow imo.Thinking about maybe going to a B Stinger sport hunter


I have a NAP Apache. I have the 8" version which converts to 5" also. I had it set up with the 8" and it felt front heavy. I took off the extension (which has most of the weight) and converted to 5" and it feels pretty good. Hopefully before 3D next season I will be running a Stokerized SS1. It is still a little right side heavy but, still holds well.


----------



## skeet16

Just sold my xtreme to buy a shift. So what's a guy to do. Go ahead and pull thr trigger or wait for the new line up in a few months. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## GHT2005

Thought I'd post a pic of my new Prime Centroid. Ordered it 3 weeks ago. She's almost ready for the fall hunting season.


----------



## wildcritter

*difference between prime and primal*

Whats is the difference between prime and primal?


----------



## fishx65

G5 has two lines of bows. Quest and Prime. The Primal is a bow model sold under the Quest brand. Pretty sure the Primal will be my next bow.


----------



## Z-Rider

Primal is a very nice rig. Owned one when they were first introduced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCstick

wildcritter said:


> Whats is the difference between prime and primal?


Prime is the brand name under the G5 outdoors main brand. Quest is also a G5 Outdoors brand. The Primal is a Quest Model. The biggest difference is that all the Prime bows are double parallel cam technology. Prime also has some more economical bows that are single cams. They all are great bows with great draw cycles and steady holds. I thought about buying one of their economy bows as a back up or a hunting rig even and set my centroid up for target only. Love these bows!


----------



## alfabuck

I'm definitely getting the long ata version in 2013. I finally found the bows I been looking for. I blew through just about every make and model to find the perfect bow for me. I found it in Prime.


----------



## Travis Shaw

BROX said:


> What hunting size 12" and under stabilizers are you guys using on your Centroids? I have a Vendetta Enforcer and even with no weights on it it seems like its to much for the bow imo.Thinking about maybe going to a B Stinger sport hunter


 I also have an enforcer on mine but like it, I have heard others say that you dont need much of a stab at all on these bows. A lot of people I see use the stokerized stabs on there centroid, I think it is more of a personal choice, what weight you really like and are comfortable with.


----------



## Lost Horn

I'm using a b-stinger. 8" with a stack of 1oz weights all attached to a quick disconnect for a total length of 11". I plan on using this for everything from hunting to 3D.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## deer2eat

Finally, right before hunting season and about a month in a half of time (been busy) I have completed my "DIY" custom Centroid grips. Very happy with how they turned out and A lot thinner than the stock grips. 
I feel like they match the bow pretty well. Feel free to comment!


----------



## Travis Shaw

I like them good job!


----------



## Lost Horn

Wow, those are nice. I like a thin grip. Might think of making myself a LH set.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

AWESOME just AWESOME


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Feel like making a similar set? I might be interested


----------



## deer2eat

Thanks guys! glad people are liking them. these are the first ones have ver tried to make, so it took a little bit.

*Bowhuntingbama:* if I get to making another set I will let you know. Just not sure when I will be tackling this project again. Hunting seeason, moving and renovations to our new home have me slowed way down on trying cool stuff like this.


----------



## skeet16

Jumping on the wagon! Ordered me a 2012 shift black. 29.5 dl. 50-60 lb limbs. Should be in mid next week.


----------



## quickcat18

skeet16 said:


> Jumping on the wagon! Ordered me a 2012 shift black. 29.5 dl. 50-60 lb limbs. Should be in mid next week.


Welcome aboard post some pics once you get it


----------



## quickcat18

I can not express how much I enjoy shooting my centroid was putting 2 arrows with in 5" of each other both in side the center circle on the delta target at 60 yards repeatedly last night. I also have to say JBK makes some of the best strings I love that I can set my bow up and nothhing ever moves and is easy to tune. Will post pics soon


----------



## ghostfacekilla

It's prime time baby!!!!!!!!!!!
2012 G5 Prime Centroid
30" draw length
65 draw weight
6 inch group at 50 yards, best I've ever shot..............
My confidence is through the roof with this bow!!


----------



## Wil

wildcritter said:


> Whats is the difference between prime and primal?


just like mathews makes "mathews" and "mission", G5 makes "Quest" and "Prime".

Prime is G5's premium series of bows suing parallel cam technology. They also use a higher grade aluminum for the riser than any other bows on the market. 

Primal is just one of the bows in the Quest lineup. 

there is also a huge differance in price. I bought my Quest Primal for around $650 brand new in 2010. A Prime bow sells for closer to $950-$999


----------



## Wil

Ok so I have seen a lot of guys asking about these grips on here. I just thought i would fill people in on the story behind these grips. I bought a set of these grips from a guy claiming to have made them. His story was that he had a deal in the works with G5 to make these grips for them, but he and his contact kinda got very busy and lost touch and the deal fell through. He had some of these grips that had been made and was selling them. The last i heard, I actually bought the last set he had for the Prime bows but he still had grips for the Quest bows, but this was several months ago. so nobody is making these grips anymore... if you want a set, good luck


----------



## BROX

Wil said:


> View attachment 1461213
> 
> 
> Ok so I have seen a lot of guys asking about these grips on here. I just thought i would fill people in on the story behind these grips. I bought a set of these grips from a guy claiming to have made them. His story was that he had a deal in the works with G5 to make these grips for them, but he and his contact kinda got very busy and lost touch and the deal fell through. He had some of these grips that had been made and was selling them. The last i heard, I actually bought the last set he had for the Prime bows but he still had grips for the Quest bows, but this was several months ago. so nobody is making these grips anymore... if you want a set, good luck


Well that blows lol


----------



## quickcat18

Yes and the set in the picture was the set that came with my black centroid I traded for then I sold the grips off as I like the stock ones better. 

But I never knew where they came from


----------



## SSwingshooter

I bought a new Prime Shift a little over a month ago. I should be receiving my warranty replacement rest this week (fingers crossed bc it should have been here last week)and will have to re-tune/setup. My question is arrow true perpendicular or slightly knock high?


----------



## Wil

BROX said:


> Well that blows lol


Sorry to break the bad news to everyone. I had ordered a black centroid but after 3 months of waiting i decided i needed to pay a few other things off and canceled the order. I am planning on buying a centroid in black and having it dipped in this before i put my carbon fiber grips on it







it should


----------



## Novice

I love that pattern. Was thinking of a skull type pattern myself for my next bow. Where did you come across that?


----------



## Wil

Novice said:


> I love that pattern. Was thinking of a skull type pattern myself for my next bow. Where did you come across that?


check out Tarjac's website... they actually have quite a few skull patterns. i saw this on a rifle stock last week and it looked really cool so I am pretty sure it would look super sweet on a bow!


----------



## deer down

yeah skulls on a centroid would make for a bad arse looking rig


----------



## brd556

I cannot get over how accurate my Centroid is. Had to drop down
to 60'ish pounds due to an elbow injury and so I had to do a bit of
sighting in tonight. Ran the numbers on my On Target 2 (for MAC)
and printed up the sight tape. Went out to 60, 80 and 100 to verify.
Man this thing is SPOT ON. 

Shot a 4 arrow group at each distance to make sure the sight tape 
was correct. The groups were 4" @ 60 yards, 5.5" @ 80 yards and 
8.5" @ 100 yards. That's about as good as I can shoot. 

I know that the new 2013 bows are right around the corner, but they 
are gonna have to make something phenomenal to knock the Centroid
from the roost.


----------



## quickcat18

brd556 said:


> I cannot get over how accurate my Centroid is. Had to drop down
> to 60'ish pounds due to an elbow injury and so I had to do a bit of
> sighting in tonight. Ran the numbers on my On Target 2 (for MAC)
> and printed up the sight tape. Went out to 60, 80 and 100 to verify.
> Man this thing is SPOT ON.
> 
> Shot a 4 arrow group at each distance to make sure the sight tape
> was correct. The groups were 4" @ 60 yards, 5.5" @ 80 yards and
> 8.5" @ 100 yards. That's about as good as I can shoot.
> 
> I know that the new 2013 bows are right around the corner, but they
> are gonna have to make something phenomenal to knock the Centroid
> from the roost.


i agree


----------



## j.d.m.

How is the draw cycle for 30"? I have the pc2 cams, witch is 30.5" and the length is perfect for me, but the draw has a huge dip in the cycle witch gives a hard hump to pull over at the end of the cycle. I can see the dip in the actual curve of the cam, and makes it not very smooth to pull. I was wondering how the cam was machined for pc3 cams, as I might try trading in for those if the dip is gone.


ghostfacekilla said:


> View attachment 1460884
> 
> 
> It's prime time baby!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2012 G5 Prime Centroid
> 30" draw length
> 65 draw weight
> 6 inch group at 50 yards, best I've ever shot..............
> My confidence is through the roof with this bow!!


----------



## BROX

I ended up picking up a B- Stinger pro hunter xtreme to try on my Centroid havnt had a chance to give it a try been raining.I have my 10" Vendetta listed for sale in the classifieds if anyone's interested


----------



## mcfd-1229

SSwingshooter said:


> I bought a new Prime Shift a little over a month ago. I should be receiving my warranty replacement rest this week (fingers crossed bc it should have been here last week)and will have to re-tune/setup. My question is arrow true perpendicular or slightly knock high?


 set your nock perpendicular


----------



## SSwingshooter

Thanks. Had major issues tuning the first go round which turned out to be a poorly machined rest. Last bow was a Hoyt and it like slightly knock high.


----------



## Novice

j.d.m, I had the same experience when I tried a 29". I'm actually closer to 28.5". When I tried a 28" the dip/hump was not there.


----------



## quickcat18

SSwingshooter said:


> Thanks. Had major issues tuning the first go round which turned out to be a poorly machined rest. Last bow was a Hoyt and it like slightly knock high.


i set my bow up with the bottom of the arrow cutting through the middle of the berger hole and as said right on zero.


----------



## quickcat18

Novice said:


> j.d.m, I had the same experience when I tried a 29". I'm actually closer to 28.5". When I tried a 28" the dip/hump was not there.


"Yes the longer draws have more of a hump than the shorter draws was just how the design of the cam ended up." this is what eltaco posted (roughly) earlier in this thread after talking to Brian at G5.


----------



## j.d.m.

Thanks, I do remember reading this earlier, but didn't know if it was all the longer lengths. The hump might be a problem in cold weather hunting sits. The cams I have are really noticable, to the point of not being enjoyable to shoot. I was hoping that these being draw length specific cams, they wouldn't be like this. My 05 binaries are like butter compaired to these. I'm a bit dissapointed in them. They have a great Idea with the parrallel tracks, just should have put more attension to the cable tracks.


----------



## j.d.m.

This is what i was questioning about mine. If the .5" length has the hump, but the 30" doesn't, then I would consider trading back with dealer, or on here and just deal with the shorter draw length. But if these cams are perfect at the shortest draw length, and just get worse as they get longer, then it wouldn't help to go .5 shorter.


Novice said:


> j.d.m, I had the same experience when I tried a 29". I'm actually closer to 28.5". When I tried a 28" the dip/hump was not there.


----------



## canuck4570

wish prime would bring their centroid LR with 40 pounds limbs

wish they bring it out in 2013

who would love to see that

yes me at 65 the shoulder don't take it no more for these long training session


----------



## Lost Horn

It would be cool to see 40# limbs as an option. If this happened my wife would be able to shoot their awesome bows with me. 

On a different note, I've got a new set of strings on the way. I love shootung this bow. I've ruined this set in 8 months. Lol. That's a lot of shooting.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## canuck4570

I sent a E-mail to G5 asking them for 40 pounds limbs and the said they would look into it

would be a good idea if all of us Prime lovers to sends G5 this wish for us old timers and has you said young ladies to be able to shoot this great bow

I am certain in 2013 many bow makers will start in this route of parallel cam


----------



## quickcat18

some updated pics of my Prime Centroid - Trinity Archery T3 stabilizer & SYF silencing kit - JBK strings Black & Silver Lightning w/ silver servings - G5 head loc quiver - Ripcord - Viper - Easton FMJ


----------



## rherston10

i recently bought a prime shift from an at member and i love the bow so accurate, but has a very loud thwap when i shoot it. does anyone elses bow do this? and if so how did you solve this problem?


----------



## brd556

canuck4570 said:


> I sent a E-mail to G5 asking them for 40 pounds limbs and the said they would look into it
> 
> would be a good idea if all of us Prime lovers to sends G5 this wish for us old timers and has you said young ladies to be able to shoot this great bow
> 
> I am certain in 2013 many bow makers will start in this route of parallel cam



I would also love to see a draw length down to 24" for my wife and daughters. 

*I would but THREE Prime Shifts with 50# limbs and 24"-25" draws.*


----------



## snowhammer85

Mine was kinda loud as well at first. I changed my bowjax to limbsavers put on cat whiskers, adjusted the string stop and made sure it was in time. Since those changes it seems to be very quiet. Hope that helps


----------



## rherston10

snowhammer85 said:


> Mine was kinda loud as well at first. I changed my bowjax to limbsavers put on cat whiskers, adjusted the string stop and made sure it was in time. Since those changes it seems to be very quiet. Hope that helps


thanks i will try those things and see how it goes


----------



## Blackbear74

I need some advice. I took off my QAD LD rest and mounted a NAP Apache Carbon rest on my Prime Centroid. I also changed out my string to a World's Best String, with a thinner serving. Now when I try to paper tune, I'm getting a severe nock right tear. I'm saying 1-1.5" nock right. I've tried everything. Moving my rest left, nothing. I tried the opposite and moved it in, nothing. I finally measured my ATA and it's out about .25" long, but the brace height measures right. Could this be the problem? I've finally sent back to the dealer (about 4hr away) to have him go over it. Anybody had experience with this? I don't think I'm torquing the bow, but if I am, I'm consistent at it because every shot is the same.

My specs are:

2011 Prime Centroid Right Hand
65lbs, 27" draw
NAP Apache Carbon rest
I've tried Easton Powerflight 400's cut at 27", Easton Axis N-fused 400's 27", Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 27" (bare shaft)
100 grain FP.

If it is me, I would like to change out my stock grip sideplates. Who is making these?


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Blackbear74 said:


> I need some advice. I took off my QAD LD rest and mounted a NAP Apache Carbon rest on my Prime Centroid. I also changed out my string to a World's Best String, with a thinner serving. Now when I try to paper tune, I'm getting a severe nock right tear. I'm saying 1-1.5" nock right. I've tried everything. Moving my rest left, nothing. I tried the opposite and moved it in, nothing. I finally measured my ATA and it's out about .25" long, but the brace height measures right. Could this be the problem? I've finally sent back to the dealer (about 4hr away) to have him go over it. Anybody had experience with this? I don't think I'm torquing the bow, but if I am, I'm consistent at it because every shot is the same.
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> 2011 Prime Centroid Right Hand
> 65lbs, 27" draw
> NAP Apache Carbon rest
> I've tried Easton Powerflight 400's cut at 27", Easton Axis N-fused 400's 27", Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 27" (bare shaft)
> 100 grain FP.
> 
> If it is me, I would like to change out my stock grip sideplates. Who is making these?


This is gonna sound like a dumb question, but were you getting clean bullet holes before?


----------



## Blackbear74

TexasCanesFan said:


> This is gonna sound like a dumb question, but were you getting clean bullet holes before?


Actually, that isn't a stupid question at all. The truth is I don't know. The dealer set it up with hooter shooter, and he sent it down to me. I never verified it once I got it, but I put on my sight and was shooting dead nuts from the start.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Blackbear74 said:


> Actually, that isn't a stupid question at all. The truth is I don't know. The dealer set it up with hooter shooter, and he sent it down to me. I never verified it once I got it, but I put on my sight and was shooting dead nuts from the start.


Well I do not believe your arrows are stiff, so that should not be the cause of it at all.

What is your CS set at?

These guys would know better than I would, but I have heard of the Prime bows tuning somewhat outside.


----------



## brd556

I have owned 3 Prime Centroids, and they have ALL tuned dead down the center and 90° through the top half of the berger hole.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

brd556 said:


> I have owned 3 Prime Centroids, and they have ALL tuned dead down the center and 90° through the top half of the berger hole.


Good to hear....shows what I know. 

Steer BB74 in the right direction then.


----------



## Blackbear74

I've got mine with the bottom of the arrow going through the berger hole, and CS was around 13/16". I didn't have any high/low tear, it was straight nock right.


----------



## brd556

Blackbear74 said:


> I've got mine with the bottom of the arrow going through the berger hole, and CS was around 13/16". I didn't have any high/low tear, it was straight nock right.



Not sure about what mine measures on CS. I put an
arrow in the rest and tightened it down with the arrow
DEAD CENTER when I looked down the center of the 
limb bolts...(from the top of the bow.)

Take off the stock side plates and shoot bare riser......
I didn't like the stock plates and shoot better with the 
after market wood grips I have now.


----------



## Blackbear74

brd556 said:


> Not sure about what mine measures on CS. I put an
> arrow in the rest and tightened it down with the arrow
> DEAD CENTER when I looked down the center of the
> limb bolts...(from the top of the bow.)
> 
> Take off the stock side plates and shoot bare riser......
> I didn't like the stock plates and shoot better with the
> after market wood grips I have now.


Where did you happen to get the after market grips?


----------



## brd556

I got the grips from a guy on here at Archery Talk. I
did a search for Prime Centroid grips and found these.
They are really cool...made from African Blackwood.
This is made extra cool by the fact that I got to go to
Africa last year.

Recently had a custom knife made with giraffe bone
handle material.


----------



## quickcat18

brd556 said:


> I got the grips from a guy on here at Archery Talk. I
> did a search for Prime Centroid grips and found these.
> They are really cool...made from African Blackwood.
> This is made extra cool by the fact that I got to go to
> Africa last year.
> 
> Recently had a custom knife made with giraffe bone
> handle material.


post some pics of the grips and the knife please


----------



## gmorris

I recently picked up a used 2012 centroid on here and have a question for others. With an arrow knocked do your vanes interfere with the cables? I have my rest at 13/16 from the riser and with either my aerovanes or my old style 4" vanes the cables are in the way of the vane's path when the bow is at rest. I can't imagine me not getting contact with it this way. The bow shoots well but I haven't had time to do a paper or bareshaft tune yet but it look odd for sure.


----------



## quickcat18

gmorris said:


> I recently picked up a used 2012 centroid on here and have a question for others. With an arrow knocked do your vanes interfere with the cables? I have my rest at 13/16 from the riser and with either my aerovanes or my old style 4" vanes the cables are in the way of the vane's path when the bow is at rest. I can't imagine me not getting contact with it this way. The bow shoots well but I haven't had time to do a paper or bareshaft tune yet but it look odd for sure.


G5 stated that the tiGlide will move out of the way on the shot and you should not have fletching contact. I move my odd van to the 1 o'clock position and have not had any issues and i shot with a rip cord rest. I put my fletching in that position as i just don't like it touching the cables at rest maybe i am jsut a little osd in that way


----------



## Lost Horn

Mine show they would interfere with odd came up. I rotate mine ever so slight so they miss visually. I'ce been told the cable guard will actually flex outward on the shot and clear them anyway.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

gmorris said:


> I recently picked up a used 2012 centroid on here and have a question for others. With an arrow knocked do your vanes interfere with the cables? I have my rest at 13/16 from the riser and with either my aerovanes or my old style 4" vanes the cables are in the way of the vane's path when the bow is at rest. I can't imagine me not getting contact with it this way. The bow shoots well but I haven't had time to do a paper or bareshaft tune yet but it look odd for sure.


Yes, the ti-glide will flex out of the way on the shot. No clearance issues with my shift at all.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I know this isn't really the place but kind of. Anyone got any good kills yet with there Centroids? Here is mine


----------



## quickcat18

bowhuntingbama said:


> I know this isn't really the place but kind of. Anyone got any good kills yet with there Centroids? Here is mine
> View attachment 1468352


nice job, that is a nice deer for sure..... now you have to give us the details. 

and i am all for us Prime bow guys posting up pics in this thread of our hunting success


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Alright a ton of details are coming. First I went back home to KY on leave (Vacation) for 5 days to hunt a family farm. They had cameras going for the last month and it was showing no shooters, however we know there are tons of them on the farm. I saw two shooter bucks, this one and this ones dad or grand father. I saw him the second to last day and he would not come in within 120 yards so I just had to watch and cry. On the last day with one hour remaining this guy steps out. It was always my dream to get a buck in velvet so it took me about 2 seconds to decide to shoot. I shot him at 37 yards with a muzzy MX4 broadhead and he ran off. I couldn't hear him fall so wasn't sure how far he had ran. I waited 20 mins and began to look for blood when I saw him 20 yards away jump up and start running. I cursed myself repeatedly for being stupid and went back to the house for 30 mins. Then tried again to find blood, I retrieved my arrow covered in nice bubbly blood, but still not a drop of blood. Finally I found one drop before seeing my deer 55 yards from the point of impact. Lesson learned Muzzy's are horrible at leaving blood trails but I guess you don't need a blood trail if they only go 20-50 yards.
I have killed a ton of animals with Muzzy's and never failed to track one. But last year I tried like 10 different broadheads and it lead to 5 animals not found. Muzzy's forever for me.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Here is a better pic of it


----------



## quickcat18

Great story and pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Z-Rider

bowhuntingbama said:


> View attachment 1468404
> Here is a better pic of it


The ear to ear smile says it all. Congrats on a fine animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmorris

quickcat18 said:


> G5 stated that the tiGlide will move out of the way on the shot and you should not have fletching contact. I move my odd van to the 1 o'clock position and have not had any issues and i shot with a rip cord rest. I put my fletching in that position as i just don't like it touching the cables at rest maybe i am jsut a little osd in that way


Aha, never thought of the tiglide moving past centre on the shot and clearing space but it makes sense. Like I said the bow shoots phenomenally but it was bothering me that it's so close. Thanks guys!


----------



## brd556

quickcat18 said:


> post some pics of the grips and the knife please


Sorry....somehow missed the request for better pics. The knife was
made by a friend of mine at work. The steel is AEBL and the handle
is giraffe bone. The bow handle is African Blackwood.


----------



## quickcat18

brd556 said:


> Sorry....somehow missed the request for better pics. The knife was
> made by a friend of mine at work. The steel is AEBL and the handle
> is giraffe bone. The bow handle is African Blackwood.


those look sweet


----------



## rherston10

Does anyone out there have a set of pc#7 cams or pc#8 cams laying around


----------



## FullDrawMedic

rherston10 said:


> Does anyone out there have a set of pc#7 cams or pc#8 cams laying around


I dont have them laying around but if you can find a set of #6s I'll trade you my #7s.


----------



## rherston10

All I have are the #2


----------



## rherston10

i have a 2012 prime shift and my ata is 1/4 inch to long and was wonder how to get it back the 30 1/4 its at 30 1/2 right now


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

rherston10 said:


> i have a 2012 prime shift and my ata is 1/4 inch to long and was wonder how to get it back the 30 1/4 its at 30 1/2 right now


twist both cables up and take twists out of the string. gonna take quite a few twists though. Your string and cables may be stretching some.
Keep in mind though that ATA and brace height just get you close, they do not have to be exact.


----------



## rherston10

BowhunterCliffy said:


> twist both cables up and take twists out of the string. gonna take quite a few twists though. Your string and cables may be stretching some.
> Keep in mind though that ATA and brace height just get you close, they do not have to be exact.


yeah i seen on here where a members ata was a tad long on his shift and he put the string back factory specs and the doink that was there when he shot it went away drastically was going to see if this helped but i think im about to buy a new set strings and cables


----------



## Get Bucked

the end of this video shows the cable guard movement http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VytcNbgPQPQ


----------



## quickcat18

working on making my thirdhand range target i already had a big box i made so i just made some frames to attach the target faces too i will post pics when it is all done. what is your favorite target to pound arrows into with your PRIME bow???


----------



## TexasHrtShot

Awesome looking buck. I would contact one of the Brian's at G5 and get them your picture. They ended up using mine in last years catalog! never know!



bowhuntingbama said:


> I know this isn't really the place but kind of. Anyone got any good kills yet with there Centroids? Here is mine
> View attachment 1468352


----------



## kravguy

I need a hand with getting my Shift to tune with broadheads. I've been trying just about everything to get some VPA heads to fly and it just isn't working. Are most of you shooting arrows properly spined, a little weak or stiff? I'm shooting harvest time H-2 in 300 spine w/ a 50 grain brass insert. Shift is at 70lb, 28" draw. Arrows are cut 28"


----------



## quickcat18

kravguy said:


> I need a hand with getting my Shift to tune with broadheads. I've been trying just about everything to get some VPA heads to fly and it just isn't working. Are most of you shooting arrows properly spined, a little weak or stiff? I'm shooting harvest time H-2 in 300 spine w/ a 50 grain brass insert. Shift is at 70lb, 28" draw. Arrows are cut 28"


where is your center shot? are your cams in time? tell us more what is happening with the arrow flight.


----------



## quickcat18

here is a pic of my new target it is a thridhand DIY range face


----------



## kravguy

quickcat18 said:


> where is your center shot? are your cams in time? tell us more what is happening with the arrow flight.


Center shot is about right down the middle. Cams are in sync and time as it recently went in for some new strings so all was checked out. Broadheads are hitting low and to the right of field points, so I've been adjusting the rest up and left. It gets them pretty close up/down with field points, but I cannot get them to tune right/left. If I move it left, the field points just keep moving left with the broadheads, but they stay about 2-3" apart rather then closing the distance at all.


----------



## quickcat18

have you shot a bare shaft? my centroid i have the center shot at 13/16 and with that adjustment i was able to get my BH & FP to hit together but i had to move my sight as well. 

for nock point i have the bottom of my arrow shaft cutting the berger hole in in half.


----------



## kravguy

What arrows are you shooting? Do you think it's just an adjusment needed somewhere or could it be the arrows?


----------



## quickcat18

i will say i had a time of it getting my HT-2 arrows to fly great. i switched to FMJ this year they are flying great but you should still be able to get them to tune.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

kravguy said:


> Center shot is about right down the middle. Cams are in sync and time as it recently went in for some new strings so all was checked out. Broadheads are hitting low and to the right of field points, so I've been adjusting the rest up and left. It gets them pretty close up/down with field points, but I cannot get them to tune right/left. If I move it left, the field points just keep moving left with the broadheads, but they stay about 2-3" apart rather then closing the distance at all.


In order to get mine to shoot FP's with BH's I had to 'chase' the broadheads. So instead of moving your rest left, move it right in very small increments and see if FP's and BH's come closer. Mine eventually came together.


----------



## kravguy

Ok, I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## mtnpull

Ok, new here. I just got my new centroid and am loving it. But I am wondering what bow cases work well for it? I am sure with it being a 34 ATA bow and parallel limbs that some cases won't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## brd556

mtnpull said:


> Ok, new here. I just got my new centroid and am loving it. But I am wondering what bow cases work well for it? I am sure with it being a 34 ATA bow and parallel limbs that some cases won't work. Any suggestions?


Soft or hard???


----------



## missourihunter1

Hey guys noticed a torn strand by my ti-glide, is it from the ti glide? If so where do you go to buy your replacement cable rod and which do you recommend? Also, what are the best prime strings?


----------



## Bow Me

missourihunter1 said:


> Hey guys noticed a torn strand by my ti-glide, is it from the ti glide? If so where do you go to buy your replacement cable rod and which do you recommend? Also, what are the best prime strings?


Call G5


----------



## Blackbear74

mtnpull said:


> Ok, new here. I just got my new centroid and am loving it. But I am wondering what bow cases work well for it? I am sure with it being a 34 ATA bow and parallel limbs that some cases won't work. Any suggestions?


I found the same thing. I bought a Plano Bow-Max Pillarlock CS case. Fits in nicely and you don't have to remove your quiver.
http://www.planomolding.com/hunting/hunting-products/ 

My bow outshoots me! Prime Centroid


----------



## bow-legged

I pulled these pictures off another thread of Dave shooting the new Prime.


----------



## mtnpull

brd556 said:


> Soft or hard???


I am open to either. I have had a soft case for my mathews the last 5 years and have been happy with it. But really I just want what fits it well, protects it well and I don't have to take the quiver off if possible. Not too much to ask, right? :wink:


----------



## mtnpull

Blackbear74 said:


> I found the same thing. I bought a Plano Bow-Max Pillarlock CS case. Fits in nicely and you don't have to remove your quiver.
> http://www.planomolding.com/hunting/hunting-products/
> 
> My bow outshoots me! Prime Centroid


Thanks!


----------



## Z-Rider

bow-legged said:


> I pulled these pictures off another thread of Dave shooting the new Prime.


Looks like a new cam as well as the already mentioned changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

That is a nice looking bow looks like the doughnuts are silver and wider which would mean the cams might be wider as well.


----------



## brd556

Looks like a nice, and maybe slightly longer ATA target Prime. The donuts are definitely wider and sit
closer to the cams. It looks very thin and light?? Maybe not....but it looks good.


----------



## quickcat18

also the cams seem to be more round and i think the grip looks thinner as well. i am sure that bow was built with some custom tweaking to DC so it will be nice to see what all is changed in 2013.


----------



## deer100

Check these grips out
View attachment 1474650
View attachment 1474651
MADE BY YETI ARCHERY


----------



## Hoytalpha35

quickcat18 said:


> That is a nice looking bow looks like the doughnuts are silver and wider which would mean the cams might be wider as well.


I heard from my dealer they were going with wider spacing on the cams. He mentioned had something to do with keeping the cables out of view at full draw as that was one of the main complaints. Not sure if all the 2013's were going that way, but the target one definitely does.


----------



## quickcat18

deer100 said:


> Check these grips out
> View attachment 1474650
> View attachment 1474651
> MADE BY YETI ARCHERY


Very nice


----------



## missourihunter1

You guys removing your ti-glide what rod are you using in its place and where can i buy it?


----------



## brd556

missourihunter1 said:


> You guys removing your ti-glide what rod are you using in its place and where can i buy it?


I don't know anyone who has taken it off for any length of time. 
Dave Cousins shot without one for a bit, but as you can see 
in the above photos.......he is now shooting with the Ti-Glide
again.

If you are dead set on ditching it, any rod should work.


----------



## BROX

Did anyone apply to be a staff shooter for G5 Prime and has anyone heard anything from them?


----------



## Lost Horn

BROX said:


> Did anyone apply to be a staff shooter for G5 Prime and has anyone heard anything from them?


I haven't. But, I do plan on it here in the near future. 

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## Z-Rider

Just a heads up. I am listing my like new 2011 Shift in the classifieds tonight. I have 2 and need to make room for the pending 2013 when they come out. This bow was purchased new in box in mid July of this year and shot very little. Maybe 100 arrows! It is 60/28 RH in Optifade Forest. Spotless, never had anything but a peep and loop installed. Was going to be my hunting rig. Pics and pricing will be listed in the ad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missourihunter1

Anyone selling a new ti-glide or know whre to buy a replacement?


----------



## brd556

missourihunter1 said:


> Anyone selling a new ti-glide or know whre to buy a replacement?


Call G5 tomorrow....they will probably mail you a new one....or maybe to your closest deal.er


----------



## Novice

BowhunterCliffy said:


> In order to get mine to shoot FP's with BH's I had to 'chase' the broadheads. So instead of moving your rest left, move it right in very small increments and see if FP's and BH's come closer. Mine eventually came together.


Hope it's ok to post here even though I don't have a Centroid or Shift (this was actually my 1st choice for a new bow this year if I could've afforded it.) I just had trouble getting my Z-28 to put field points and broadheads together. I had never had this difficulty before with Slick Tricks. I took it to the local shop yesterday and the owner said 5% of bows are exceptions to the rule and may need the rest to be adjusted the same way it's off. This is what he did with my limbdriver and low and behold, they started to come together. Once he did this I actually didn't even have to move my sight either. Somehow, they came together. My set up is with Limbdriver Pro V and Harvest Time Harvester arrows, which are both new for me as well. Good luck, I hope this works for you as well.


----------



## NCstick

I have a centroid and a question. Will adjusting my draw stops effect draw length?


----------



## Z-Rider

NCstick said:


> I have a centroid and a question. Will adjusting my draw stops effect draw length?


Yes it will have a small effect on draw length. Usually around a 1/4" + or -


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCstick

Z-Rider said:


> Yes it will have a small effect on draw length. Usually around a 1/4" + or -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about let off?


----------



## Z-Rider

NCstick said:


> What about let off?


Draw stops will effect both draw length and let off. Move them out, longer draw and higher let off. Move them in and just the opposite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCstick

Played around with mine some last night and they are back to max length and let off. I shortened my D-loop by 1/2" and what a difference!


----------



## mainebrdr

Just recently picked up a 2011 Centroid and am in the process of putting everything together. The fit and finish is excellent. Much like my old Ross Cardiac which makes sense I guess! Anyway I wanted to express my gratitude to Jason Fuller at G5 for his willingness to answer my questions and to assist me in every way. Never really had this kind of support before and I must say I like it!


----------



## quickcat18

mainebrdr said:


> Just recently picked up a 2011 Centroid and am in the process of putting everything together. The fit and finish is excellent. Much like my old Ross Cardiac which makes sense I guess! Anyway I wanted to express my gratitude to Jason Fuller at G5 for his willingness to answer my questions and to assist me in every way. Never really had this kind of support before and I must say I like it!


Welcome to the group there are great bows and G5 has great CS


----------



## NCstick

Just wanted to brag on this Centroid a little. Thanks to the accuracy of this thing, I only have 4 arrows out of 6 purchased 2 weeks ago. Destroyed one and un-fletched the other. Lol

I shoot 3D and practice unknown distances out to 65ish yd. this is a group of 4 different unknown (judged, no range finder) the first one was around 28 second in the 32 range, third was 47 and the fourth was 54. Now, last season I shot 30yd hunter and 40max class (can't remember what they called it) I averaged over the season a 178 with a Hoyt Carbon Element RKT. That was my first season. This coming season I am confident enough with this bow set up exactly how it is for hunting that I can easily bust into the 190's. plan is to shoot the first 2 shoots in the unlimited class (unknown 50yd max) as the bow sits then switch it over to a target set up. I want to see what the difference is and kind of prove a point to myself. 

Anyways sorry for the ramble. Here is a couple pics.


----------



## T-Man KS

Nice looking bow, and nice Group! Great shooting bows for sure. I really like my Shift.


----------



## TwentySix

I have a Shift on the way. However, it'll be too fast for ASA 3d. If anyone (yes, I know this isn't the classifieds) has a set of 60# limbs PM me, please.


----------



## shamus275

Well the new Shift and I are ready for the MI season opener next week! I've only had it since the beginning of August and I've won several hunter class tournaments with it already. I absolutely love this bow and I can only hope the consistency lasts when my Centroid is fully set-up and ready to shoot for the upcoming indoor season!


----------



## mtnpull

I have had my centroid for about a week now. I am still working on getting it fine tuned and my sight tape dialed in. I just measured my ATA and found that it is 1/4' too long. Is this gonna cause any problems as I fine tune? What are the solutions? Put a twist in the string? I just had it at the dealer and they took a half twist out so the peep would straighten out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## trey carter

Put three twist in your up cable should be close


----------



## naturalsteel

I'm setting up a Centroid and wondering where you would put your string loop . Level, 1/8th '' high etc.? Thank's


----------



## buckslayr

my cable is getting rough where it goes through the tiglide, anybody put a cable rod on their Primes??


----------



## quickcat18

naturalsteel said:


> I'm setting up a Centroid and wondering where you would put your string loop . Level, 1/8th '' high etc.? Thank's


i put mine so that the bottom of my arrow cuts thru the center of the berger hole and then put the nock at center.


----------



## naturalsteel

Thank's Quickcat18, i did just that and it's driving tack's.


----------



## quickcat18

naturalsteel said:


> Thank's Quickcat18, i did just that and it's driving tack's.


good to hear, i can not wait to get my centroid in the woods come Oct 1st.


----------



## quickcat18

T-Minus 1 week, what is your hunting setup this year? 

mine is the black Prime Centroid, 10" T3 Stab, Viper sight, Ripcord, Easton FMJ, and Montec CS & T3 broadheads


----------



## shamus275

quickcat18 said:


> T-Minus 1 week, what is your hunting setup this year?


2011 Shift in optifade, Sure-Loc lethal weapon, QAD HDX, B-Stinger sport hunter, Beman ICS Hunter Pro, T3 broadheads.


----------



## Blackbear74

2011 Prime Centroid Optifade Forest, MBG Flash Point Red Zone sight, NAP Apache Carbon rest, NAP Apache stabilizer, G5 Head-Lok quiver, Easton Axis N-Fused with Muzzy MX3.

My bow outshoots me! Prime Centroid


----------



## Lost Horn

2012 LH Centroid Open Country, Axcel HD 5 pin, Pro-V, 8" B-Stinger, Custom Tree Limb Quiver, Black Eagle Carnivore's & T3's.

Giving insight while on the go.


----------



## Big Timber

2012 Prime Centroid Optifade Forrest, Spot Hogg Hunter, QAD HDX, Doinker Hunter Eilte, Tightspot Quiver, Gold Tip Kinetic XT's, and G5 Striker 125's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## quickcat18

Some nice setups there guys. Don't forget to post any stories of pics from hunting this year.


----------



## NCstick

On its way up!


----------



## Lost Horn

Love it. I'll certainly post pics from the stand once I can get there.


----------



## burda1021

2012 prime shift, optifade forrest, g5 rock sight, bow jax x-it stab, and newley aquired spott hog saturday night special release. With nuge zebra 5575 arrows with feathers , and quiver filled with 3 shuttle t cock 100 grain and 2 nap thunderhead and 1 g5 100 gr. small game head


----------



## quickcat18

i have a set of Black 60# limbs for sale for $120 TYD. 

posted here as well http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798895


----------



## choovhntr

2012 Prime shift Optifade forest, VT pro V, Armortech HD 7, Tight spot loaded with CX Maxima hunter 350, rage extreme 100, doinker tactical. Got my first buck with it last week, heavy forked horn blacktail. Next up... Texas whitetail.


----------



## quickcat18

TwentySix said:


> I have a Shift on the way. However, it'll be too fast for ASA 3d. If anyone (yes, I know this isn't the classifieds) has a set of 60# limbs PM me, please.


sent you a PM


----------



## AppleJackArcher

Just placed my order for Centroid in OPForest...Left handed risers made to order ... 5 weeks out.... wow anticipation builds!


----------



## AppleJackArcher

quickcat18 said:


> where is your center shot? are your cams in time? tell us more what is happening with the arrow flight.


I was at the range today and was running through different fletching offsets and helical.. the greater the offset or the true helical (both with two inch vanes) shot the best with the Montec BHs...slight off set or straight fletch produced lower point of impact and wider groups more pronounced at greater didstance ( I was helping out a buddy with his new set up) I hope this helps ya?!


----------



## quickcat18

prime in the woods and Headloc shows that is can be mounted anywhere 

my black prime ready for some action.








mounted my head lock on a branch just above me that goes out and i can have the quiver in a great spot but also out of the way.


----------



## saskhic

K I just got a 2012 prime centroid 29/60 lb. I had to try one and let me say I am not disappointed. I am using a 347 grain carbon express bluestreak getting 292 fps.I bareshaft tuned trough paper got bullet holes then papertuned my fletched arrows expecting them to be different wow was I surprised 3 bullet holes in a row not having to change anything. Now on to broad head tuning muzzy mx3 100 grains well I am totally shocked flew exactly like my fieldpoints. I cant say enough about these bows I've owned lots even got rid of my 2012 element for this I have never had a bow tune like this before.its a keeper lol


----------



## quickcat18

Welcome to the group they are great bows for sure. Post up some pics when you have a chance


----------



## TexasCanesFan

I have a set of 50# black limbs for sale if anyone is in need of them. Thread posted here on AT.


----------



## quickcat18

I have a set of 60# black limbs for sale as well


----------



## PFD42

Anybody have a set of optifade forrest or black 70lb limbs for a shift forsale?


----------



## saskhic

Here is a pic of my 2012 option green centroid qad hdx rest hha sight axion stab tightspot quiver


----------



## alks456

75 posts already on Prime bows! Don't have time to search through, will someone tell what are real speeds 
compared to IBO.
Nice design to minimise torgue with highly parallel limbs (should be more stable in hand than Destroyer),
2-groove cams possibly make it easier to fix cams lean, besides centering them on rotation.
Should be pretty comfortable to draw but dynamic efficiency seems to be much lower than
of Bowtechs.


----------



## bowshopmen

alks456 said:


> 75 posts already on Prime bows! Don't have time to search through, will someone tell what are real speeds
> compared to IBO.
> Nice design to minimise torgue with highly parallel limbs (should be more stable in hand than Destroyer),
> 2-groove cams possibly make it easier to fix cams lean, besides centering them on rotation.
> Should be pretty comfortable to draw but dynamic efficiency seems to be much lower than
> of Bowtechs.


29/71 w/356 gr arrow loaded string 318fps were the specks on my shift. It shot within 3 fps of my D340 and shrank my groups by at least 30%. I've been impressed.


----------



## quickcat18

29.5/60# 436 grain - 270fps -70ke


----------



## killerdoberman

*Waiting for it*

Waiting for Prime Time!


----------



## alks456

Seen $999 MSRP for both on their site.
Does this make sense so far there are so many competitors like Insanity
at lower price?


----------



## Lost Horn

My speeds out of my Centroid 31"/60lbs...

440gr - 280 fps & 76 ft/lbs (ASA)
365gr - 303 fps & 74 ft/lbs (Hunting)
340gr - 311 fps & 73 ft/lbs (IBO)


----------



## alks456

In a manual for the bows they tell the bows are 10# adjustable, and each turn changes poundage for 2-3#. 
But the max. number of turns is 8, which means real 16-24# range, which places Prime bows 
over most of top brands. 

Did anyone try the full 8 turns to measure real poundage after?


----------



## alks456

Seems my intuition was not deceived as I spotted these bows from the first glance.
Does anyone know why there's low dynamic efficiency of 86%, as top range bows have it 
93%+.


----------



## Lost Horn

alks456 said:


> In a manual for the bows they tell the bows are 10# adjustable, and each turn changes poundage for 2-3#.
> But the max. number of turns is 8, which means real 16-24# range, which places Prime bows
> over most of top brands.
> 
> Did anyone try the full 8 turns to measure real poundage after?


I have not tried this. However most all bows can djust above and below the listed limits. When my wife first got her bow we have 40lbs limbs put on it. We first set it at 28lbs. Also, If i was to crank it down it would prolly be over 40lbs, say around 42-43lbs. Also, my Centroid maxes at 62lbs.


----------



## skye5317

I have a 2012 shift that I am having problems tuning. It has 29" cams on it and the draw measures out at 29.5". With a whisker bisuit or hostage pro rest it gives a 1" or so tail high tear but with a drop away it will give a tail low tear of around 1/2". These results are with the bottom of the shaft running through the center of the berger hole and set nock level. I took the strings off last night and checked their lengths and put them back into spec. I then checked the cam synch on the drawboard to make sure that they were good. When I got this bow the draw length was spot on 29" and is now long and it was shooting bullet holes but now it wont. I have tried everything except swapping limb to see if one is getting weak. 

What do I use to tell if the cams are where they are supposed to be at rest? My bowtechs have timing dots to give you a reference but I have not seen anything like that on here. And to get a good tear I have to have the nock point set way high. Any help here would be appreciated as unforunately my local dealer is new to primes and has helped as much as he can without sending it back to G5. 
Thanks


----------



## alks456

Lost Horn said:


> I have not tried this. However most all bows can djust above and below the listed limits. When my wife first got her bow we have 40lbs limbs put on it. We first set it at 28lbs. Also, If i was to crank it down it would prolly be over 40lbs, say around 42-43lbs. Also, my Centroid maxes at 62lbs.


I know this and posted many times how I lowered poundage on Airborne 82nd much lower than 10#.
But what a rattle breaks out when various gurus see these figures...


----------



## quickcat18

skye5317 said:


> I have a 2012 shift that I am having problems tuning. It has 29" cams on it and the draw measures out at 29.5". With a whisker bisuit or hostage pro rest it gives a 1" or so tail high tear but with a drop away it will give a tail low tear of around 1/2". These results are with the bottom of the shaft running through the center of the berger hole and set nock level. I took the strings off last night and checked their lengths and put them back into spec. I then checked the cam synch on the drawboard to make sure that they were good. When I got this bow the draw length was spot on 29" and is now long and it was shooting bullet holes but now it wont. I have tried everything except swapping limb to see if one is getting weak.
> 
> What do I use to tell if the cams are where they are supposed to be at rest? My bowtechs have timing dots to give you a reference but I have not seen anything like that on here. And to get a good tear I have to have the nock point set way high. Any help here would be appreciated as unforunately my local dealer is new to primes and has helped as much as he can without sending it back to G5.
> Thanks


are your specs good? if you are running the draw stops all the way out to 80% that will increase your draw length a little. 

this is what i would do or how i tune my prime. first check specs axle 2 axle and brace height i also make sure the doughnuts are the same length from the cam. once i am in specs then i time my cams on a draw board. i check it in several spots using the holes in the cams as they pass by the cables. once the bow is in time i setup my d-loop like you did bottom of the arrow cuts thru the center of berger hole and put the nock at center. then i line the arrow up with the string and to get a starting point for center shot. then i shoot and sight the bow in once sighted in at 20 yards i shoot a through paper, bare shaft and broad head tune. i use paper to get nock and rest position tweaked and bare shaft to get center shot then i re sight and shoot FP & BH to make sure they are hitting together. 

hope this helps


----------



## Quickblu

Hi all, new to the board and loving it so far! Also just purchased a 2011 all black centroid and started playing around with it. Currently set at 27" it is a lot short for my 29" reach but cams are ordered and I will get serious about dialing it in after the cam change. Still it caused me to do this just a few moments ago......


----------



## burda1021

alks456 said:


> Seen $999 MSRP for both on their site.
> Does this make sense so far there are so many competitors like Insanity
> at lower price?


I shot the insanity, the z7extreme, and bought the z7x the insanity was lighter but more vibration, i sold the z7x the day i shot the shift and centroid and bought a shift, it hits with a thunder like no other ive ever seen


----------



## burda1021

It hits so heavy and with speed to boot, its easy to hold best back wall and if i had another 1099 id get a ice blue centroid


----------



## archeryclub

quickcat18 said:


> I have a set of 60# black limbs for sale as well


How many?
Please send me a photo


----------



## anon

Skye,

I got really frustrated trying to tune by bow the other day. I had a similar issue, but just with a high tear through paper.

As a general tip, you can adjust high and low tears by changing the timing of the cams to each other. If you "advance" the top cam over the bottom cam, you can make your nock tear high. If you advance the bottom cam over the top cam you can bring it low.

Do this as your tuning process; start by doing like you said and line up the arrow through the center of the burger hole and over the center of the grip. Shoot through paper, and make major left to right adjustments with your rest.

Adjust your up and down starting with your rest.

Once you get it close, or you have a tear you can't seem to get rid of, make small height adjustments with your loop (you can do this by "spinning" your loop around your center serving. If the loops not set too tightly it'll move up and down the string like a screw. I start with about 3-4 turns at a time, then fine tune it to 1-2).

If you still have an up/down tear you can't get rid of, check two things; 

1) Make sure your loop isn't too tight. A tight loop can be the bane of even the most experienced tuner (trust me). If the loops set and being stubborn, it might have set and settled into your center serving. Remove it and tie a new loop, but make sure you "wedge" any loose center serving between the knots of the loop so that your nock has a little bit of play in it at brace (it'll tighten up at full draw).

2) If you're confident that the tuning isn't your loop (or anything else due to your equipment, such as a bad arrow, fletching contact, rest timing is off, etc.), you can experiment with making adjustments to your cam timing. *Do not trust your drawboard to make sure your cam timing is correct*. You can get it close, but as with any tuning method, the arrow will ALWAYS tell you whether or not your bow is shooting correctly.

What I've found in my experience with the Binary cams is that you can adjust up and down by advancing one cam over the other.

To correct a high tear, advance the bottom cam. To correct a low tear, advance the top cam. Note that by "advance" I don't necessarily mean that the one cam is rotated further than the other; only that it's moved further along than it was previously.

To advance the top cam, you can either put twists into the top take up cable, or take twists out of the top letout cable. To advance the bottom cam, you can put twists into the bottom takeup cable or take twists out of the bottom letout cable.

To advance both cams, put twists into both of the cable, or let twists out of the string. To ****** the cams, take twists out of the cable or put twists into the string.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wil

Anyone on here interested in my set of grips? I was saving them for a Centroid but I don't think I will be buying one now. let me know... $45 TYD









Its been a while since I bought them but I am pretty sure I paid $50 for them


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I will do $35 if you want it?


----------



## 2maaanybows

Anyone have a set of 60lb limbs in Optifade Forest for sale for a Prime Centroid. I've injured my shooting sholder and may need to drop just under 60lbs. for now..
Thanks


----------



## BWBUCKS

Could some show me where to find a link on timing the cams on centroid and shift. Thanks


----------



## quickcat18

2maaanybows said:


> Anyone have a set of 60lb limbs in Optifade Forest for sale for a Prime Centroid. I've injured my shooting sholder and may need to drop just under 60lbs. for now..
> Thanks


I have black 60# for sale


----------



## 2maaanybows

*60 Lb Prime Bow limbs*



quickcat18 said:


> I have black 60# for sale


Quickcat18,
I am currently waiting for a reply from my dealer for a price and time frame for a set of 60 lb limbs in the Optifade Forest pattern. If the wait time and cost is not within reason, I will let you know my thoughts of going to a set of black limbs. How much are you asking?
Thanks for your prompt response!
JF


----------



## quickcat18

2maaanybows said:


> Quickcat18,
> I am currently waiting for a reply from my dealer for a price and time frame for a set of 60 lb limbs in the Optifade Forest pattern. If the wait time and cost is not within reason, I will let you know my thoughts of going to a set of black limbs. How much are you asking?
> Thanks for your prompt response!
> JF


dealer price will probably be around $150 and around 2 weeks. i ordered mine new from a dealer and that was the cost and time line. i have these listed currently for $120 TYD and i also installed the limb savers on the limbs that were $15 as they did not come with any. You can pm me and we can discuss things further if you are interested in the limbs. i put them on my 2011 centroid back in january and shot that bow until july/ august before selling it and putting the original limbs back on. they are in perfect working shape but have some cosmetic marks on the "prime" label from my bow pod.


----------



## CAB007

I'm seriously on the line for one of these primes and will shoot a shift on Thursday, and while I'm going try a couple others the prime will prob be choice unless something else really grabs me. I did shoot primes when first released but didn't feel they were different enough from my elite at the time, however I no longer have that elite and want something comparable back and like what I've been reading on these. My dilemma is which one? I hunt and practice for hunting so no 3d or stuff like that and hunt out of trees with shots under 50 yds max most being between 20-40 yds. I have always liked that 32-34 in axle range and felt that suited me well. Obviously the centroid is right there but when I've shot that and looked at it, the bow feels longer than the specs say, really feels closer to 36 to me. The shift screams tree stand hunter but I'm worried about accuracy and shoot ability and groupings at 50/60yds with the shorter length. I'm a 6 foot tall guy with a 28.5 draw length so I realize string angle shouldn't be an issue. This is prob mental with me on the 30 in length but what are you guys thinking and seeing on this? Are more choosing shift in my situation or centroid? I can only do one, so both is not an option lol! Any thoughts and or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quickcat18

Well I will tell your love my centroid I also like the 33-35 inch range bow and this just felt better too me and at first seemed and felt longer I will also say I heard of a few guys shooting shifts for 3d with no problem so they can both shoot well at longer distance and I will say the first time I shot shift it felt longer than 30" to me but as I compared the 2 the centroid fit me better. Have fun shooting bows and pick what fits you best.


----------



## brd556

OMGoodness.....WHEN are we gonna see the new 2013 Primes??? I am sitting on pins and needles here.


----------



## CAB007

Good stuff, any other thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Wil

I am hoping to see a prime in the 35-36" ATA range... Looking to buy a new bow in the next month or 2 and if Prime offers something close to this ATA range, it could definitely seal the deal on a new Prime in my future.


----------



## mxz500ss

CAB007 said:


> I'm seriously on the line for one of these primes and will shoot a shift on Thursday, and while I'm going try a couple others the prime will prob be choice unless something else really grabs me. I did shoot primes when first released but didn't feel they were different enough from my elite at the time, however I no longer have that elite and want something comparable back and like what I've been reading on these. My dilemma is which one? I hunt and practice for hunting so no 3d or stuff like that and hunt out of trees with shots under 50 yds max most being between 20-40 yds. I have always liked that 32-34 in axle range and felt that suited me well. Obviously the centroid is right there but when I've shot that and looked at it, the bow feels longer than the specs say, really feels closer to 36 to me. The shift screams tree stand hunter but I'm worried about accuracy and shoot ability and groupings at 50/60yds with the shorter length. I'm a 6 foot tall guy with a 28.5 draw length so I realize string angle shouldn't be an issue. This is prob mental with me on the 30 in length but what are you guys thinking and seeing on this? Are more choosing shift in my situation or centroid? I can only do one, so both is not an option lol! Any thoughts and or advice will be greatly appreciated.


I shoot the Shift at 60 yrds. with very good results. This bow flat out shoots for hunting you should have no problems. I have three robinhoods at 40yrds. and one at 60 getting ready for the hunting season also the grip is more repeatable than my Elite grip


----------



## AppleJackArcher

Good evening all, just picked up my Centroid , 31" 60# LH Forest...will set up and shoot on the weekend, details will follow!


----------



## CAB007

mxz500ss said:


> I shoot the Shift at 60 yrds. with very good results. This bow flat out shoots for hunting you should have no problems. I have three robinhoods at 40yrds. and one at 60 getting ready for the hunting season also the grip is more repeatable than my Elite grip


So which is best for you hunting between the three in your signature? Those are all nice solid rigs. Anything stand out to you on one versus the others and which do you like best?


----------



## shamus275

Hey guys, I've got a set of PC#3 cams for sale in classifieds if anybody is looking for a set.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1868878


----------



## edgerat

Just sayin'


----------



## mxz500ss

CAB007 said:


> So which is best for you hunting between the three in your signature? Those are all nice solid rigs. Anything stand out to you on one versus the others and which do you like best?


I like all three bows but the Shift shoots the best at longer distance and I like the Prime grip better than the Elite grip more repeatable for me. I had Yeti Archery make me a grip for the Answer but with the Prime profile still getting used to it. All my bows are good in the woods


----------



## bcleonard318

*Went from dream season evo to prime shift*

I sold my dream season evo to get a prime shift, and that was the best thing I have done since I have started shooting. For me the shift has an extremely solid back wall, very accurate and smooth. I absolutely love this bow. I am not getting the speed out of the shift that I was getting out of the evo, but what I lost in speed, the shift makes it up with accuracy and quietness.


----------



## Capra

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1870036

Just put my Centroid up for sale. Will have APG Limbs for sale soon as well.


----------



## NCstick

40" ATA Target bow!! Yep seen pics of Cousins shooting one today. 

Only thing that will keep me from buying one will be finances. Wife's bow is next on the list. Maybe they will make a woman bow?


----------



## NCstick

It was nice!


----------



## Wil

Just picked up a 2012 blacked out Centroid in the classifides... I am really looking forward to getting my hands on it!


----------



## NCstick

Wil said:


> Just picked up a 2012 blacked out Centroid in the classifides... I am really looking forward to getting my hands on it!


You will be pleased! Have you shot a Prime yet?


----------



## quickcat18

Wil said:


> Just picked up a 2012 blacked out Centroid in the classifides... I am really looking forward to getting my hands on it!


it's about time Wil


----------



## cjv

Wil said:


> I am hoping to see a prime in the 35-36" ATA range... Looking to buy a new bow in the next month or 2 and if Prime offers something close to this ATA range, it could definitely seal the deal on a new Prime in my future.


 trust me-you are going to be happy!


----------



## widowmakr

you guys will be very happy with the 2013 primes, they have some good stuff coming your way


----------



## snowhammer85

When will they be released ?


----------



## bambikiller

Release date ???


----------



## NCstick

Woman's bow?


----------



## Thumper

Release date??? I am dreaming of a 38"+ ATA!!!!


----------



## snowhammer85

I'm dreaming of a 32" and 340ibo with a 6.5 brace


----------



## quickcat18

Nov. 5th is the day things will be released from G5 is the word I got from the amazing Sarah B.


----------



## Travis Shaw

Cannot wait to see what they have.


----------



## widowmakr

cant tell you guys much but look forward to some more speed, without sacrificing accuracy. you wont be disappointed. it'll be a killer prime year


----------



## TexasCanesFan

I got a Centroid for sale here on AT if anyone is interested. It has brand new threads from Stage 1 on it.


----------



## qdmbucks

I hope November 5 is like Christmas all over again. 

Matt


----------



## BROX

After saying I thought my Centroid would never go any where I went and bought another brand and I like it even more.The Centroid is still a very nice bow though.It will probably be up for sale soon to fund another Maitland


----------



## CAB007

Got to shoot the shift last thur compared to the answer and the answer felt just felt better and seemed to hold a tighter group at 15 yds of course this is not exact considering I was shooting right bows left handed. My question is how does centroid feel versus answer? On paper there is 3/4 in difference but with that long prime riser does centroid feel much longer? I like the idea of a prime but the answer did feel better the other day but the shift is to short for me. Just looking at treestand hunting bow, any thoughts comparing would be much appreciated.


----------



## PeterM

snowhammer85 said:


> i'm dreaming of a 32" and 340ibo with a 6.5 brace


x2! And no more than 4lb in weight!


----------



## snowhammer85

PeterM said:


> x2! And no more than 4lb in weight!


Agreed


----------



## CAB007

Ttt


----------



## quickcat18

CAB007 said:


> Got to shoot the shift last thur compared to the answer and the answer felt just felt better and seemed to hold a tighter group at 15 yds of course this is not exact considering I was shooting right bows left handed. My question is how does centroid feel versus answer? On paper there is 3/4 in difference but with that long prime riser does centroid feel much longer? I like the idea of a prime but the answer did feel better the other day but the shift is to short for me. Just looking at treestand hunting bow, any thoughts comparing would be much appreciated.


I shot both of those bows for a very long time before i decided to go with the centroid. The centroid feels like a longer bow holds like a longer bow but it is really not that long i hunt with mine from a tree with no problem at all. it is the best shooting bow i have ever owned and for me the the Answer is a very nice bow i would say one of the best elites i have ever shot but i did not like the grip so the Prime felt more comfortable at full draw. i liked the draw cycle better on the prime, both have a solid back wall. both are vibe free and around the same noise wise or lack of noise. the Prime felt better, had a nicer draw and balanced better for me and that is why i went with it. Hopefully you can shoot a centroid and compare them for your self if not i hope that helps.


----------



## CAB007

That helps, thank you. Tough choice and I won't be able to find centroid close by. Dealer will order but only of I'm taking it. It just looks so much longer than answer versus paper specs. The one thing I noticed was stock settings the shift was smooth and even pulling but had shorter valley, however when I had the draw stops adjusted for more it then felt like answer valley but really dumped at the end versus answer. Tough decision.


----------



## quickcat18

CAB007 said:


> That helps, thank you. Tough choice and I won't be able to find centroid close by. Dealer will order but only of I'm taking it. It just looks so much longer than answer versus paper specs. The one thing I noticed was stock settings the shift was smooth and even pulling but had shorter valley, however when I had the draw stops adjusted for more it then felt like answer valley but really dumped at the end versus answer. Tough decision.


what draw length are you? the Centroid feels and looks long until you shoot it and get used to it that long riser visually makes it seems like a 40" bow but one i got mine home and had it side by side with my guardian i realized how close in size the 2 where. the Prime bows have a different geometry that makes them look bigger than they are but on the plus side they shoot like they are a longer bow as well.


----------



## utelkhntr

Hey Guys,

I've got a problem with my fletchings hitting the cables on the way out, even if I rotate them. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAB007

Well, good question. I've been 28.5 on most bows however last week I shot the answer at 29 and it fit me perfect as well as the insanity at 29. My pulse I had last year was 28.5. The shift I shot was 28 and definitely short. So answer for sure 29 but if centroid 28.5 or 29 is million dollar question. I would prob run draw stops out for more let off to mirror answer.


----------



## quickcat18

while the longer the draw on the prime the more you notice the hump at the end i shot a 29.5 and it has a little more roll over at the end than the 29 but like any draw cycle once you shoot it more you don't even notice it. if you run the draw stops all the way out it can add a little to the draw length but with the solid back wall sometimes old draw lengths seem short as you can not pull against the wall on the prime. if you go with the prime you should contact G5 before you or your shop orders and see what they can do about sending both set of cams for you to try at the shop and then pick what fits you best. they are a great company and would probably work with the dealer to help you out. 

or check into this http://g5prime.com/experience/


----------



## KSQ2

My Centroid is 30/70, and there is a little bit of a dump with the longer draw length, imo. I shot a 29" in the shop and there didn't seem to be as much. That said, I still bought the Centroid and 6 months later, I still love it!!


----------



## ghostfacekilla

I've got a Prime Centroid and am needing to get a case that I could fly with also............Any suggestions?


----------



## quickcat18

ghostfacekilla said:


> I've got a Prime Centroid and am needing to get a case that I could fly with also............Any suggestions?


Plano Bow max or look into the Plano all weather not sure if it fits that case or not and or i know there are some lakewood or SKB case that it fits into


----------



## Karbon

*Anyone have a set of factory blue sides they want to sell?*


----------



## NCstick

Me and my Prime took my first bow deer yesterday. It was a button buck. He is little but, he's in the freezer!


----------



## kacopeland1977

mine prime is for sale brane new shoot 100 times thats it


----------



## quickcat18

a lone branch and 60 yards is all that stood between me and a very nice sized doe this morning, oh well the Prime will get another chance very soon.


----------



## skeet16

I noticed while I was hunting yesterday tat my strings are making contact with the carbon rod on h string stopper. It's not affecting accuracy. I am assuming its after the ti glide comes back in after the shot. Any thoughts. Also has anyone mounted a Muddy blood sport ZVT to there shift?


----------



## quickcat18

skeet16 said:


> I noticed while I was hunting yesterday tat my strings are making contact with the carbon rod on h string stopper. It's not affecting accuracy. I am assuming its after the ti glide comes back in after the shot. Any thoughts. Also has anyone mounted a Muddy blood sport ZVT to there shift?


i have not noticed that on my Centroid? 

i have not seen it mounted on a shift but i know a guy who mounted it on his centroid here is the pic


----------



## skeet16

Thanks quickcat. Do you know if its the standard mount or if or have to buy the universal mounting kit


----------



## quickcat18

skeet16 said:


> Thanks quickcat. Do you know if its the standard mount or if or have to buy the universal mounting kit


i don't know anything about it except he said he really likes it you could contact muddy and i am sure they will be able to answer your question


----------



## quickcat18

Any more hunting success with your prime ?


----------



## canuck4570

anyone using a lizard tong (trophy taker) on their centroid 
would like to know if the have vane clearance since you have only one way to orient the vanes
thanks


----------



## Blackbear74

Anybody using Vapor Trail VTX strings on their Centroid? Will using them void the bow warranty?

My bow outshoots me! Prime Centroid


----------



## slowtech24

Taken with my my Prime Centroid! Love this bow.


----------



## quickcat18

Nice deer.


----------



## quickcat18

Blackbear74 said:


> Anybody using Vapor Trail VTX strings on their Centroid? Will using them void the bow warranty?
> 
> My bow outshoots me! Prime Centroid


i have been using JBK strings and the 8190 material for the last 10 months and not had any problem and JBK talked to G5 so i am pretty sure that does not void the warranty you could easily send G5 a message and find out they are really great about quick responses.


----------



## milkman38

o baby u gonna love nov5 i just got to see the bow that is going to be the king of all 3d bows. im getting mine in copper its ba


----------



## mutigerfan21

Spec please!!!


----------



## PFD42

Got my lefty shift forsale in the classys


----------



## Karbon

The new bows will be exciting. I cannot wait to test one or two this year. If the rumors are true I may have two new Primes this season.


----------



## zzzzzz

Karbon said:


> The new bows will be exciting. I cannot wait to test one or two this year. If the rumors are true I may have two new Primes this season.


If only they were not DLS, dealbreaker for most.


----------



## milkman38

not to sharp dls?


----------



## shamus275

Dual limb stops? DLS? Any idea on retail price for the new target model?


----------



## zzzzzz

milkman38 said:


> not to sharp dls?


Hopefully they suprise us with a lighter, modular cam system in 2013, G5 quality is excellent, their customer service is top notch, only reason I don't own one is the DLS. 

Was going to pick up one of those $400 NIB Hoyt Alphaburner Scottie was selling until I learned those bows were DLS.


----------



## shamus275

Ah DRAW LENGTH SPECIFIC!


----------



## D.Short

The target model is not as fast as rumored,only 310fps,fast enough,but I wanted faster for 3d.


----------



## shamus275

D.Short said:


> The target model is not as fast as rumored,only 310fps,fast enough,but I wanted faster for 3d.


310 at 30"?


----------



## D.Short

Yes,the other 2 are faster.


----------



## milkman38

the cams have been changed a bit and i know with the target cams u can run draw stops or change them to have some sponge in them, hope that helps


----------



## milkman38

the 35 inch bow is like 345 to 348 this is the 3d machine not the 39 in target bow


----------



## kleetus31

zzzzzz said:


> Hopefully they suprise us with a lighter, modular cam system in 2013, G5 quality is excellent, their customer service is top notch, only reason I don't own one is the DLS.
> 
> Was going to pick up one of those $400 NIB Hoyt Alphaburner Scottie was selling until I learned those bows were DLS.


What is so bad about draw length specific cams? I have always heard that these are more efficient, especially for those with shorter draw lengths. Also, if you know your draw length (which you should when ordering a bow), why would you need a modular cam system? I guess maybe it's easier to change a mod than it is a cam when buying/selling a bow...but I don't think about the next guy when I buy a bow. Not trying to start an argument, as I know there are great bows with modular cam systems (I own one, and my new bow coming has one), but I would not let a DLS cam system steer me away from a bow. This is especially true with the Prime line and any bow equipped with Spirals. If I didn't decide to sell my Rampage XT to fund future purchases, I was going to try talk someone more knowledgeable than myself into swapping Spirals on it ...would have been a sweet bow! Oh well, 8" BH here I come! My new bow was going to be either a 2013 Prime, or last years Centroid if I wasn't blown away by the new stuff, but I will be getting a Strother Wrath as an early Christmas gift (thanks Dad!), so it was easy decision haha


----------



## zzzzzz

kleetus31 said:


> What is so bad about draw length specific cams? I have always heard that these are more efficient, especially for those with shorter draw lengths. Also, if you know your draw length (which you should when ordering a bow), why would you need a modular cam system? I guess maybe it's easier to change a mod than it is a cam when buying/selling a bow...but I don't think about the next guy when I buy a bow. Not trying to start an argument, as I know there are great bows with modular cam systems (I own one, and my new bow coming has one), but I would not let a DLS cam system steer me away from a bow. This is especially true with the Prime line and any bow equipped with Spirals. If I didn't decide to sell my Rampage XT to fund future purchases, I was going to try talk someone more knowledgeable than myself into swapping Spirals on it ...would have been a sweet bow! Oh well, 8" BH here I come! My new bow was going to be either a 2013 Prime, or last years Centroid if I wasn't blown away by the new stuff, but I will be getting a Strother Wrath as an early Christmas gift (thanks Dad!), so it was easy decision haha


Lots of good bows out there.


----------



## Beentown

Hmm...35" 340+ ibo? 

Verify please before I buy a different bow!


----------



## D.Short

35incher only 340 max,and 6.25 brace


----------



## quickcat18

i think b/c today is my birthday G5 should post some teaser pics on this thread for all of us.


----------



## hossa1881

Idk which one to get Ray lol. think im gonna go with that target one for now and maybe add the 35" just before IBO starts. cant wait to shoot some spot with that long bow though!!!


----------



## nick.hansen4

I'm selling my prime centroid if any one is interested. I got pic upon request. Black with trophy taker rest b stinger stabilizers and side bar with a brand new cypher 5 trophy ridge sight in black as well.

Nick
562 745-4507


----------



## bowhuntingbama

nick.hansen4 said:


> I'm selling my prime centroid if any one is interested. I got pic upon request. Black with trophy taker rest b stinger stabilizers and side bar with a brand new cypher 5 trophy ridge sight in black as well.
> Can you include more info like poundage, if registered, age, draw length and condition?
> Nick
> 562 745-4507


Hhh


----------



## nick.hansen4

I'm selling my prime centroid if any one is interested. I got pic upon request. Black with trophy taker rest b stinger stabilizers and side bar with a brand new cypher 5 trophy ridge sight in black as well. It's set to 29.5 in draw with 60lb limbs. Never used to hunt just target shooting had intentions to convert but got another bow. The bow is in great condition. Thanks for reading.









Nick
562 745-4507


----------



## CAB007

First of a all thank you goes to quick cat 18 for his advice in contacting g5 on centroid. On with bow review, I have a thread started under g5 awesome experience explaining whole story but the short version is g5 fast tracked a fresh made " left hand" yes southpaw centroid to me in a week and half so I could demo before I left on my hunting trip coming this fri for 5 days. They built my color preference and sent 28.5 cams along in case 29 didn't fit. They knew I was trying nd under no obligations since I already had a bow and liked the answer pretty well. Bow came in to dealer and exactly 3 arrows into testing and my wallet came out and made me a new centroid owner! Bow feels great and I have no complaints. I've went thru some bows over the years and gotten rid of ones that should not have been but my extremely early opinion is this one feels special. This bow kicked my insanity to the curb and I have nothing bad to say bout insanity, but my pulse before ruined me for anything other than limb stop deeper valley bows, they just feel good to me and seem to help me on longer shots. I really liked the feel of answer I tried and still do, but the way the centroid held at draw or, looked, and smoother draw cycle pushed me into the prime family. Once the shop transferred my stuff over i paper tuned and had low tear and after one rest adjust bingo, then I started messing with site and after all this I had two arrows touching at 30 yds after first thirty min. I will give more updates after I shoot it more. Tomorrow over lunch will be third time with bow then I leave to hunt this fri so hopefully blood!


----------



## CAB007

By way how do i find/get a prime or g5 avatar?


----------



## quickcat18

CAB007 said:


> First of a all thank you goes to quick cat 18 for his advice in contacting g5 on centroid. On with bow review, I have a thread started under g5 awesome experience explaining whole story but the short version is g5 fast tracked a fresh made " left hand" yes southpaw centroid to me in a week and half so I could demo before I left on my hunting trip coming this fri for 5 days. They built my color preference and sent 28.5 cams along in case 29 didn't fit. They knew I was trying nd under no obligations since I already had a bow and liked the answer pretty well. Bow came in to dealer and exactly 3 arrows into testing and my wallet came out and made me a new centroid owner! Bow feels great and I have no complaints. I've went thru some bows over the years and gotten rid of ones that should not have been but my extremely early opinion is this one feels special. This bow kicked my insanity to the curb and I have nothing bad to say bout insanity, but my pulse before ruined me for anything other than limb stop deeper valley bows, they just feel good to me and seem to help me on longer shots. I really liked the feel of answer I tried and still do, but the way the centroid held at draw or, looked, and smoother draw cycle pushed me into the prime family. Once the shop transferred my stuff over i paper tuned and had low tear and after one rest adjust bingo, then I started messing with site and after all this I had two arrows touching at 30 yds after first thirty min. I will give more updates after I shoot it more. Tomorrow over lunch will be third time with bow then I leave to hunt this fri so hopefully blood!


Glad that worked out for you and you are enjoying your new prime, welcome to the family... Now post up some pics


----------



## CAB007

How can I post pics?


----------



## quickcat18

Click the picture icon ( the square one with a tree in it, next to the film strip) then select computer and browse for the file and then upload it.


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

For those of you wondering on prices for the 2013 these are the MSRP

Impact 999.00
Impact Target 1149.00
Defy 999.00
One (black/target) No MSRP given but should see about 1299.00 or so
Centroid 949.00
Shift 949.00

Again these are the manufactures suggested retail and you may or may not see them lower in your area


----------



## mongopino915

I would not hesitate to donate $1000 for a 33 - 34" ATA with a little smoother draw cycle parallel cam. Luv my 2012 Shift but that last 5" of draw before the valley is just a little harsh/tough on this not so young body. 

Any specs for the above listed new bows?


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

Impact 35"
6.25 BH
340 IBO
26-30" 
50,60,70 #
4.5#

Defy
31"
7.25" BH
330 IBO
26-30" DL
50,60,70 #
4.1#

One
39.25"
7.5" BH
310 IBO
27.5-31.5" DL
50,60,70 #
4.6#

Target colors this year are ice blue,ice red,copper, and jet black available on the one and the impact target models only
Standard colors are Realtree AP, Optifade Open, Optifade Forrest, and Black.
The Shift and the Centroid are only available now in RealTree Ap and Black no longer available in the optifade patterns


----------



## Beentown

Got any pics?


----------



## BMG

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> Impact 35"
> 6.25 BH
> 340 IBO
> 28"
> 60#
> 4.5#
> 
> 
> Optifade Open


sounds great.


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

no pics that I can post on here, but do have the catalog.


----------



## Beentown

Give me the low down...

What are the Centroids actually IBO'ing at?

Warranty?

Can someone supply me with close up pics of the cams? I would like to see the stops and such. Are they limb stops or cable? What other manufacture would you compare the wall to? Elite (hard/limb stops) or Hoyt (Cable stops) or ....

Draw length...spot on or a little long? I don't have a dealer that stocks them close to try one out. My draw is right at 28.875"

Anything else I should know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JasePohl

I know its not Primes but does anyone know what G5 is doing for their quest line with the new release?


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

Quest is dropping the Primal and REV from the line up along with the Torch.New bows from them are the Drive and the Bliss which is the bow that takes over for the Torch.Will get specs on those for you and post them here in a little bit.


----------



## bowtecha

sounds like an interesting line up, would like to see pics....when are they being released?


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

Prime bows will be out any day as shops can place their orders right now for them,we should have in our shop in the next week or so we are hoping.
Quest Line up

Drive 33.25"
IBO 330
7" bh
4.3#
26-31" DL
50,60,70 #
new cam on there is the Flux it is module base cam that allows 1" adjustment for each mod so if you are not a 26 inch draw but a 26.375" you can fine tune the cam for your length.

Bliss 31"
290 FPS at 40# and 27" draw
7" BH 
4#
23-27" DL
30-45,45-60 #'s
Has the new Fluid SD cam on it.

Prime
Cams are a limb draw stop,the Centroid I have is spot on at 30"DL but I have heard others say that theirs run a little long, and I was able to get 329-330 out of a centroid at 70# so they are just a bit shy of their rating with a little tweak I believe you could get their advertised speeds.Warranty is a Lifetime to the original owner, free 6 month tune up, and new strings and cables every 2 years to the original owner.I do not have a close up of the cams for you unfortunately but would call the wall like that of a Elite, they are dual stops one on top cam one on bottom cam on opposite sides from one another if that makes sense to you.Prime is a great shooting bow and if you get the chance to shoot one do so, so you know for yourself.Also the stops are adjustable so you can fine tune to your liking as well as adjust the let off .


----------



## JasePohl

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> Prime bows will be out any day as shops can place their orders right now for them,we should have in our shop in the next week or so we are hoping.
> Quest Line up
> 
> Drive 33.25"
> IBO 330
> 7" bh
> 4.3#
> 26-31" DL
> 50,60,70 #
> new cam on there is the Flux it is module base cam that allows 1" adjustment for each mod so if you are not a 26 inch draw but a 26.375" you can fine tune the cam for your length.
> 
> Bliss 31"
> 290 FPS at 40# and 27" draw
> 7" BH
> 4#
> 23-27" DL
> 30-45,45-60 #'s
> Has the new Fluid SD cam on it.
> 
> Prime
> Cams are a limb draw stop,the Centroid I have is spot on at 30"DL but I have heard others say that theirs run a little long, and I was able to get 329-330 out of a centroid at 70# so they are just a bit shy of their rating with a little tweak I believe you could get their advertised speeds.Warranty is a Lifetime to the original owner, free 6 month tune up, and new strings and cables every 2 years to the original owner.I do not have a close up of the cams for you unfortunately but would call the wall like that of a Elite, they are dual stops one on top cam one on bottom cam on opposite sides from one another if that makes sense to you.Prime is a great shooting bow and if you get the chance to shoot one do so, so you know for yourself.Also the stops are adjustable so you can fine tune to your liking as well as adjust the let off .


thats explains why i got a screamin deal on my primal! i love this bow! definitely keeping this thing around! i love the sounds of the Drive though! like the littler longer ATA. kinda funny though, 2 companies both bring out new bows with the same names


----------



## Beentown

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> Prime bows will be out any day as shops can place their orders right now for them,we should have in our shop in the next week or so we are hoping.
> Quest Line up
> 
> Drive 33.25"
> IBO 330
> 7" bh
> 4.3#
> 26-31" DL
> 50,60,70 #
> new cam on there is the Flux it is module base cam that allows 1" adjustment for each mod so if you are not a 26 inch draw but a 26.375" you can fine tune the cam for your length.
> 
> Bliss 31"
> 290 FPS at 40# and 27" draw
> 7" BH
> 4#
> 23-27" DL
> 30-45,45-60 #'s
> Has the new Fluid SD cam on it.
> 
> Prime
> Cams are a limb draw stop,the Centroid I have is spot on at 30"DL but I have heard others say that theirs run a little long, and I was able to get 329-330 out of a centroid at 70# so they are just a bit shy of their rating with a little tweak I believe you could get their advertised speeds.Warranty is a Lifetime to the original owner, free 6 month tune up, and new strings and cables every 2 years to the original owner.I do not have a close up of the cams for you unfortunately but would call the wall like that of a Elite, they are dual stops one on top cam one on bottom cam on opposite sides from one another if that makes sense to you.Prime is a great shooting bow and if you get the chance to shoot one do so, so you know for yourself.Also the stops are adjustable so you can fine tune to your liking as well as adjust the let off .


Thank you much for the info. Anyone have some closeout 2012 Centroids 29", 70# ? Preferably Black or Optifade?


----------



## mutigerfan21

Love the sound of the Impact. But not loving the short brace height. But if it shoots anything like the centroid did, then it won't be a problem. Going to be tough going between that or the One. Problem is dealer won't get a One but he will get an Impact


----------



## mongopino915

Not to get off the subject from the new 2013 models but just realized there are 79 pages in this G5 Prime thread. NOT BAD!!!!!!


----------



## quickcat18

I love my centroid but who doesn't like trying the new stuff and it is always amazing how much they can change in a year.


----------



## allizzie

Hi I'm super interested looking for target shooter...29dl like shooting spots bout 52lb how much please text me Steve 917301-1130 or send pm


----------



## allizzie

Call me very interested 917-301-1130 price wt dl


----------



## allizzie

Hi dl weight color please an price thanks in advance


----------



## allizzie

Text me on for sale centroid bare bow price dl pounds thnks


----------



## allizzie

How much what color an lbs


----------



## burda1021

mongopino915 said:


> Not to get off the subject from the new 2013 models but just realized there are 79 pages in this G5 Prime thread. NOT BAD!!!!!!


I see this is page 118


----------



## brd556

burda1021 said:


> I see this is page 118


You must have your setup as 20 posts per page. I think 30 posts per page is the "default". 
I show it as page 79 as well.


----------



## burda1021

brd556 said:


> You must have your setup as 20 posts per page. I think 30 posts per page is the "default".
> I show it as page 79 as well.


Makes sense


----------



## brd556

I was hoping for something a little further "NORTH" of 340.......but might try an Impact.


----------



## jpop

Not sure why they are keeping the shift in the line up w/ the addition of the defy, as they are so close spec wise. Unless they are completely overhauling the shift?


----------



## Beentown

Can I get a few names of G5 Prime dealers on here? Looking for a Closeout 2012 Prime Centroid.


----------



## BenDeRoner

Just ordered a copper one. Maybe get it bye the end of november


----------



## allizzie

Did u say u have a centroid for sale


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

If you go to G5 website you can go under Prime and do a search of Prime Dealers in your area by zip code.Prime dealers will not sell on the web as it is a violation of the agreement that a dealer has with Prime.I would be very careful buying from any dealer selling Prime on the internet as it may affect your warranty for the bow, just to cover your but.Just saying


----------



## quickcat18

Well I have a new little guy to start training with. My third son was born on Friday around noon Heath William Willis. I now have 3 boys and I plan to teach all of them how to shoot a bow if they want. 

Here he is 8lbs 10oz 21 inch long.


----------



## Beentown

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> If you go to G5 website you can go under Prime and do a search of Prime Dealers in your area by zip code.Prime dealers will not sell on the web as it is a violation of the agreement that a dealer has with Prime.I would be very careful buying from any dealer selling Prime on the internet as it may affect your warranty for the bow, just to cover your but.Just saying


I have no Prime dealers within an hour and a half drive. One is listed but they don't stock them.


----------



## mutigerfan21

Congrats man!! Healthy looking boy there!


----------



## burda1021

Congrats quickcat


----------



## burda1021

Thats allot if money for prime bows youll be spending there


----------



## Wil

congrats on the little one!




quickcat18 said:


> Well I have a new little guy to start training with. My third son was born on Friday around noon Heath William Willis. I now have 3 boys and I plan to teach all of them how to shoot a bow if they want.
> 
> Here he is 8lbs 10oz 21 inch long.
> 
> View attachment 1512507


----------



## shamus275

quickcat18 said:


> Well I have a new little guy to start training with. My third son was born on Friday around noon Heath William Willis. I now have 3 boys and I plan to teach all of them how to shoot a bow if they want.
> 
> Here he is 8lbs 10oz 21 inch long.
> 
> View attachment 1512507


Congratulations!


----------



## quickcat18

The 2013 are up http://www.g5prime.com/models/


----------



## qdmbucks

The defy is going to be on my list of one to try before I buy this year.

matt


----------



## quickcat18

Defy 
IBO (FPS): 330
AXLE TO AXLE (IN): 31"
BRACE HEIGHT: 7.25"
MASS WEIGHT (LBS): 4.1
DRAW LENGTH: 26" - 30"
DRAW WEIGHT (LBS): 50, 60, 70








Impact 
IBO (FPS): 340
AXLE TO AXLE (IN): 35"
BRACE HEIGHT: 6.25"
MASS WEIGHT (LBS): 4.5
DRAW LENGTH: 26" - 30"
DRAW WEIGHT (LBS): 50, 60, 70








One 
IBO (FPS): 310
AXLE TO AXLE (IN): 39.25"
BRACE HEIGHT: 7.5"
MASS WEIGHT (LBS): 4.6
DRAW LENGTH: 27.5" - 31.5"
DRAW WEIGHT (LBS): 50, 60, 70


----------



## speeddemon619

Awesome lineup for sure! Whats street price like on these bows? Usually on par with MAP or what? Thanks guys!


----------



## brd556

They all look good, but I "stumped" by the Defy. Its almost identical to the
2012 Shift. Its an inch longer ATA, same speed......way to close to keep them 
both.


----------



## FallFever

What is the difference between the new cams and the older cams?


----------



## Beentown

FallFever said:


> What is the difference between the new cams and the older cams?


Same basic design but just little different shape.


----------



## Karbon

Can wait to shoot one...I am thinking the Prime and Bowtechs have my interest for the new year, besides the DNA.
The DEFY looks like a sweet hunting bow.


----------



## TexasHrtShot

the cams are wider which i heard somehow is improving accuracy even more. I thought my centroid was dead nuts but if the Impact/Defy are even more accurate then sign me up!!!


----------



## Beentown

I thought just the limbs were wider?


----------



## Beentown

I would like them to have wider split, split limbs...


----------



## FallFever

Really like the looks of the Defy but I am still leaning towards getting a Centroid due to the longer ATA and 7" brace. Anybody have a good reason not to go with the Centroid?


----------



## Karbon

Nope. The Centroid is a great shooting bow, but I'm hoping the new bows will have a little better CS. I did not like to have to turn the c oc k the vane in order to get good clearance.


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> Nope. The Centroid is a great shooting bow, but I'm hoping the new bows will have a little better CS. I did not like to have to turn the c oc k the vane in order to get good clearance.


By looking at it you will have to still turn it cock vane out.


----------



## BlindBuck

Karbon said:


> Nope. The Centroid is a great shooting bow, but I'm hoping the new bows will have a little better CS. I did not like to have to turn the c oc k the vane in order to get good clearance.





Beentown said:


> By looking at it you will have to still turn it cock vane out.


Little confused why you have to shoot cock vane out. The Ti-glide flexes out of the way when shot. Mine appears like it would smash the vanes, but when shot I have zero contact.


----------



## seiowabow

I like the Impact, but they needed to put it on a diet. 4.5 is porky

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beentown

BlindBuck said:


> Little confused why you have to shoot cock vane out. The Ti-glide flexes out of the way when shot. Mine appears like it would smash the vanes, but when shot I have zero contact.


Glad you haven't had an issue with vane contact but many did on the Centroid. Especially with high profile vanes. Cock out (juvenile chuckle) doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Beentown

seiowabow said:


> I like the Impact, but they needed to put it on a diet. 4.5 is porky
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


So is the Bowtech CPXL "porky". It IS a 35" bow... They do offer the shorter ata bow at 3.7lbs...just sayin...


----------



## Whitetail88Arch

Damn I really wish that impact would go to a 31 inch draw length


----------



## seiowabow

Beentown said:


> So is the Bowtech CPXL "porky". It IS a 35" bow... They do offer the shorter ata bow at 3.7lbs...just sayin...


Yes I know they offer a shorter bow, but I like the 340 ibo spec. Sorry, but 4.5 is heavy


----------



## BlindBuck

Beentown said:


> Glad you haven't had an issue with vane contact but many did on the Centroid. Especially with high profile vanes. Cock out (juvenile chuckle) doesn't bother me at all.


That is weird I use three blazers. Could care less if I had to shoot cock vane out also, I just don't have the issue. Maybe the longer DL I have(30) causes the rod to flex further out upon the shot?


----------



## c5mrr270

Have you guys been finding that the primes meet ibo?


----------



## Karbon

BlindBuck said:


> Little confused why you have to shoot cock vane out. The Ti-glide flexes out of the way when shot. Mine appears like it would smash the vanes, but when shot I have zero contact.


Mine made contact with the cables.


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> Mine made contact with the cables.



What did your IBO out at Karbon?


----------



## BlindBuck

c5mrr270 said:


> Have you guys been finding that the primes meet ibo?


Take it for what you want. All pictures with the following specs 59.8lbs/30.125DL/323gr Arrow(Fletched). Also my chrono "normally" reads historically low compared to other makes and models.

1st Picture with just a nock point










2nd Picture Loop n Peep










3rd Picture I added two brass nocks and shrink tubing to each end of the string. It still has Loop and Peep installed.











4th picture shows the location of the speed nocks.


----------



## c5mrr270

Thanks for the reply. Seems pretty close if its not right at ibo.


----------



## BlindBuck

^^^ Not a problem just did it this weekend when I installed a new harness.(452x)


----------



## milkman38

straight from from former elite tuner 432 cams are slight wider to help get the cable out of sight window, bothered a few. also the last little bit of hump is gone now cam is smooth as butter all the way thru. i glide was changed to steel from ti. riser been reworked even stronger now target colors are off the charts. told me cause i love the centroid and dont want to switch, once i shoot the impact , it will be a no brainer to shoot the impact for 3d next season


----------



## allizzie

Hi getting a 2011 centroid next week for target is there an issue on vane set up I shoot 2512s please email me answer [email protected]


----------



## Beentown

milkman38 said:


> straight from from former elite tuner 432 cams are slight wider to help get the cable out of sight window, bothered a few. also the last little bit of hump is gone now cam is smooth as butter all the way thru. i glide was changed to steel from ti. riser been reworked even stronger now target colors are off the charts. told me cause i love the centroid and dont want to switch, once i shoot the impact , it will be a no brainer to shoot the impact for 3d next season


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Karbon

Perfect, thanks as well for the info.

Now...Impact or Defy for my 2013 needs.


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> Perfect, thanks as well for the info.
> 
> Now...Impact or Defy for my 2013 needs.


I am going Impact. You get the Defy and we will compare. lol


----------



## quickcat18

i have some 60# black limbs for sale 100tyd if any one is interested.


----------



## Karbon

Beentown said:


> What did your IBO out at Karbon?


I've had 3 Primes.

All were IBO speeds (two with custom strings)
The last Shift hit speeds with just Scottie's tuning and factory threads.


----------



## brd556

I have had a couple Centroids (2011 and 2012). Now I will be picking
up a 2013 Impact. Talked with one of the Brians at G5 and the cams
are supposed to "sick".


----------



## eltaco

Nice to see the new line... looks as though they resolved a couple of minor issues with the 2012s... and truly looks like a good lineup! The impact is a nice addition and the one I'd be most interested in, personally... but ultimately the weight spec will keep it from ending up on my bow hooks.


----------



## milkman38

for me those extra couple oz would hold my pin alot steadier if i had one of those big ol bulls come in where u hunt. for most of us in the whitetail woods few extra is a good thing just helps to hold on target better. i have to chuckle some guys come into my shop all excited about how light their bow is then they put on a heavy quiver full with 6 arrows, sight with damps and 8 to 12oz stab. then we got to add little more weight just to counterbalance


----------



## AnotherStrother

Have 2 Prime Centriods for sale both 60lbs both with 29"cams one is black riser with opti-fade forest camo limbs and other is all opti-fade forest both are 2011's both in nice shape and are shooters> will email or text pics to who ever needs would like to get 525.00 TYD each or offer


----------



## NCstick

eltaco said:


> Nice to see the new line... looks as though they resolved a couple of minor issues with the 2012s... and truly looks like a good lineup! The impact is a nice addition and the one I'd be most interested in, personally... but ultimately the weight spec will keep it from ending up on my bow hooks.


I'd be willing to bet you would shoot that heavy Impact much better than that RKT in your signature. Ask me how I know.


----------



## NCstick

The new Defy looks like a perfect hunting bow. I usually don't like a shorter ATA but, at 4.1lb and a BH of 7.25", just may make up for the lack of length when it comes to longer distance shots. 

The one I am most interested in is the ONE. I love my Centroid and can only imagine how well this ONE shoots.


----------



## franzofumi

*R: the PRIME place... G5 Prime Owners Thread for (pics, tricks, and anything else)*



NCstick said:


> I'd be willing to bet you would shoot that heavy Impact much better than that RKT in your signature. Ask me how I know.


How do you know??

sent from ValTrebbia using a pigeon


----------



## mxz500ss

I am looking at the Defy also but my Shift LR at 30'' ATA is the best bow I have had out to 60 yrds.


----------



## eltaco

NCstick said:


> I'd be willing to bet you would shoot that heavy Impact much better than that RKT in your signature. Ask me how I know.


That's an interesting theory, though I owned two 2012 Centroids this year and didn't find that to be the case, for me. I loved the Centroid, but shoot the RKT better and don't miss the added weight, to boot. I have no reason to believe the Impact would be different... but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## NCstick

I'm opposite you. Traded my Element RKT in on the centroid. What distances do you shoot? I was good inside 40. After that, the Centroid works much better for me.


----------



## eltaco

NCstick said:


> I'm opposite you. Traded my Element RKT in on the centroid. What distances do you shoot? I was good inside 40. After that, the Centroid works much better for me.


I shoot to 100yds with fieldpoints, its as far as I can get my slider before I'd have fletching contact with my housing. I will say that I've only shot broadheads to 80yds, though they were shooting extremely well so I have no reason to believe they would go wonky past that distance.

Don't get me wrong, I shot the Centroid well, but the CE holds on target better for me, which directly translates to better accuracy at longer distances. The beautiful thing is we have so many great choices out there, its always interesting when we find preference in one bow over another, because the specs often don't correlate.

I should mention that I personally setup and tuned both bows, and matched optimum spine for each. I don't have any reasons to believe that either was out of whack... in fact I spent a lot of time ensuring that wasn't the case


----------



## howie

Got a Centroid 2012 a couple of weeks ago, absolute sweet shooter, have actually started practicing at 100 yards and thats just good fun. Can't beat the 7 inch brace and overall appeal of the setup. Happy days!


----------



## brd556

eltaco said:


> I shoot to 100yds with fieldpoints, its as far as I can get my slider before I'd have fletching contact with my housing. I will say that I've only shot broadheads to 80yds, though they were shooting extremely well so I have no reason to believe they would go wonky past that distance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I shot the Centroid well, but the CE holds on target better for me, which directly translates to better accuracy at longer distances. The beautiful thing is we have so many great choices out there, its always interesting when we find preference in one bow over another, because the specs often don't correlate.
> 
> I should mention that I personally setup and tuned both bows, and matched optimum spine for each. I don't have any reasons to believe that either was out of whack... in fact I spent a lot of time ensuring that wasn't the case




Believe that.....eltaco's Centroids were the sickest I have ever seen. Attention to detail, and 
phenomenally put to together. If he shoots the Element better, then I believe him. I was
just bummed that I didn't have the scratch to buy one of his Centroids as a back up at the
time. 

As for me, I am in the same boat as NCstick.....I shoot my Centroid much better than I did
my Element, or my Hoyt Vector Turbo. But eltaco is right.....there are tons of excellent bows
for us to choose from.


----------



## mxz500ss

Has anybody shot the new Prime bow yet if so what did you like and dislike


----------



## Karbon

We should be seeing samples S O O N.


----------



## Joe H.

I am not sure if they have even started manufacturing the hunting bows? You would probably have to talk to someone who works for the company..


----------



## Karbon

:shade:


----------



## IRISH_11

Prime just finished building the first three ONES. All for the face 2 face tournament in Amsterdam.


----------



## E. Johnson

Really thinking about the Impact since I really like the specs. It will be a hunting bow only and I want a bow as quiet as possible. I've read some comments about the Prime bows having a twang to them. Are they really any louder than say a EVO or Invasion?


----------



## NCstick

E. Johnson said:


> Really thinking about the Impact since I really like the specs. It will be a hunting bow only and I want a bow as quiet as possible. I've read some comments about the Prime bows having a twang to them. Are they really any louder than say a EVO or Invasion?


No. They are not. I let a guy shoot mine the other night and realized how quiet it really was. Even he (tech t my shop) said he wouldn't add anything else to the bow. I haven't added anything to silence it.


----------



## Beentown

What kind of date/timeline are we looking before Impacts start to ship? Anyone?


----------



## qdmbucks

Was told the end of the month they would start shipping. 

Matt


----------



## brd556

qdmbucks said:


> Was told the end of the month they would start shipping.
> 
> Matt


This is ONE (and only) area that I think Hoyt is better than Prime......when Hoyt announces
their new bows, they are IN THE SHOP the next day. Prime has now wet my whistle and 
would have sold me a new bow by now IF they were available. I hope I don't loose the 
"new bow fire" by they time they get around to making them available.

Sorry....RANT is over now.


----------



## cnmodaw

I have a technical question for any super tuners. I have a 2012 Centroid 28" 60# limb driver rest and CE blue streak 250. When setting up nock height, I put the bottom of the arrow through the center of the berger hole and set to 90 degrees like most have suggested. When I went to broadhead tune and paper tune, it tuned with 1/8" nock high. When I put the arrow dead center of the berger hole, it tuned perfect 90 degrees. But now my limb driver is pushing hard on the shelf to the point is bowing and feel I am putting to much tension on the rest.
What I want is for it to tune so the arrow is 90 degrees and nock height is a little higher so the bottom of the arrow runs through the center of th beger hole so my limb driver is not pushing so hard on the shelf. Timing has been checked and set. One person had told me to take a half a turn out of the bottom limb. 
Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## cnmodaw

Well I went and did some research, and read the Elite Binary cam tuning thread. I did it step for step (I thought the cams were in time, but I guess they were a couple cable twists out) and set the draw stops, reset the nock height to 90 degrees with the bottom of the arrow cutting the burger hole in half and BAM! Bullet hole! Loving the Centroid! 


cnmodaw said:


> I have a technical question for any super tuners. I have a 2012 Centroid 28" 60# limb driver rest and CE blue streak 250. When setting up nock height, I put the bottom of the arrow through the center of the berger hole and set to 90 degrees like most have suggested. When I went to broadhead tune and paper tune, it tuned with 1/8" nock high. When I put the arrow dead center of the berger hole, it tuned perfect 90 degrees. But now my limb driver is pushing hard on the shelf to the point is bowing and feel I am putting to much tension on the rest.
> What I want is for it to tune so the arrow is 90 degrees and nock height is a little higher so the bottom of the arrow runs through the center of th beger hole so my limb driver is not pushing so hard on the shelf. Timing has been checked and set. One person had told me to take a half a turn out of the bottom limb.
> Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## quickcat18

cnmodaw said:


> Well I went and did some research, and read the Elite Binary cam tuning thread. I did it step for step (I thought the cams were in time, but I guess they were a couple cable twists out) and set the draw stops, reset the nock height to 90 degrees with the bottom of the arrow cutting the burger hole in half and BAM! Bullet hole! Loving the Centroid!


glad you got it figured out.


----------



## outdoorsman3

it is a great feeling knowing that I found a bow that will be in my hands for years to come, I have never been happier with a bow!!


----------



## mongopino915

I have to admit, the my Shift LR is quickly becoming my most accurate hunting bow. I am your typical 1" group at 10 yards, 2" at 20, 3" at 30.......... With the Shift LR, I can consistently shoot tighter group and have to re-fletch/replace nocks more often. It is not a problem at all.


----------



## T-Man KS

I love my Shift as well. I can see myself shooting this bow for years as well. I am planning on getting a Centroid this spring. Fine shooting bows for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## burda1021

I as well love my shift and i wanna make the jump to target archery so can see dropping a good amount of chaching in the target model


----------



## cnmodaw

Got my 17 y/o brother a 2012 Centroid off the classified, $600 brand new in the box! We sold his Monster to get it. He was a little nervouse because he loved is MR7, but after throwing a rest one, eyeballing everything and shooting a bullet hole first shot...he fell in love! Says it holds steadier and loves the back wall. Cant wait to shoot the upcomming 3d season with our primes!


----------



## Square_Dancer

G5 makes good bows


----------



## burda1021

Square_Dancer said:


> G5 makes good bows


True dat


----------



## Beentown

Beentown said:


> What kind of date/timeline are we looking before Impacts start to ship? Anyone?


Anyone?


----------



## boarman1

Man I cant wait until my new shipment of bows comes in from G5. The Prime bows are really selling good.


----------



## vhunter

cnmodaw said:


> I have a technical question for any super tuners. I have a 2012 Centroid 28" 60# limb driver rest and CE blue streak 250. When setting up nock height, I put the bottom of the arrow through the center of the berger hole and set to 90 degrees like most have suggested. When I went to broadhead tune and paper tune, it tuned with 1/8" nock high. When I put the arrow dead center of the berger hole, it tuned perfect 90 degrees. But now my limb driver is pushing hard on the shelf to the point is bowing and feel I am putting to much tension on the rest.
> What I want is for it to tune so the arrow is 90 degrees and nock height is a little higher so the bottom of the arrow runs through the center of th beger hole so my limb driver is not pushing so hard on the shelf. Timing has been checked and set. One person had told me to take a half a turn out of the bottom limb.
> Does anyone have any suggestions??


I'm having the same issue with mine, but by broadheads and feild point are hitting together so I figure I will mess with it after hunting season is over.


----------



## vhunter

Square_Dancer said:


> G5 makes good bows


No, they make a great bow lol


----------



## bigscout511

Anybody have any pc4 cams 28.5 for the shift they want to sell? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnmodaw

vhunter said:


> I'm having the same issue with mine, but by broadheads and feild point are hitting together so I figure I will mess with it after hunting season is over.


Mine were too, so I waited till now to play with it. 

I figured out my top cam was under rotated by a whole timing mark. Took a twist in a half out of the top cam cable and everything was spot on. The problem I had was, I was assuming that when both draw stops hit at the same time, they were in time. What I had to do was loosen the top draw stop and set the timing with just the bottom draw stop only with the same amount of timing marks on the outside if each limb, then with a draw board ( or what I use, a hook on the ceiling) set the top draw stop to touch the limb at full draw. 

Now I got it to tune perfect with the nock height with the bottom of the arrow running through the center of the berger hole and the arrow sitting at 90 degrees to the string.


----------



## brd556

cnmodaw said:


> Mine were too, so I waited till now to play with it.
> 
> I figured out my top cam was under rotated by a whole timing mark. Took a twist in a half out of the top cam cable and everything was spot on. The problem I had was, I was assuming that when both draw stops hit at the same time, they were in time. What I had to do was loosen the top draw stop and set the timing with just the bottom draw stop only with the same amount of timing marks on the outside if each limb, then with a draw board ( or what I use, a hook on the ceiling) set the top draw stop to touch the limb at full draw.
> 
> Now I got it to tune perfect with the nock height with the bottom of the arrow running through the center of the berger hole and the arrow sitting at 90 degrees to the string.


Excellent job of trouble shooting and getting it taken care of. The Prime
bows really are amazing shooters. I am SO torn. I want the new 2013
Prime Impact, but have already dumped so much money into Christmas.


----------



## mxz500ss

brd556 said:


> Excellent job of trouble shooting and getting it taken care of. The Prime
> bows really are amazing shooters. I am SO torn. I want the new 2013
> Prime Impact, but have already dumped so much money into Christmas.


It is better to give than receive so give yourself a new bow


----------



## brd556

mxz500ss said:


> It is better to give than receive so give yourself a new bow


I like the way you think.....LOL. However, 2 of kids are 
getting Mini iPads and the other 2 are getting guns. Not
much left for Mom and I. We will manage.....maybe a 
new bow for my B-Day in February. :shade:

Maybe Primes will actually be in dealer shops by then.


----------



## Inukshuk

Are the target colours anodized?


----------



## quickcat18

i believe they use color fusion for all the finishes but i could be wrong


----------



## zekezoe

Does anyone have pc 8 cams for sale?


----------



## retrieverfishin

Well guys I am back...traded off on of the envy's for a Centroid LR this weekend. Very nice looking ninja bow! Already have it tuned up and shooting well with a limbdriver rest.


----------



## rossi9s

cnmodaw said:


> Got my 17 y/o brother a 2012 Centroid off the classified, $600 brand new in the box! We sold his Monster to get it. He was a little nervouse because he loved is MR7, but after throwing a rest one, eyeballing everything and shooting a bullet hole first shot...he fell in love! Says it holds steadier and loves the back wall. Cant wait to shoot the upcomming 3d season with our primes!



just did the same thing...put a monster 6 and a monster 7 up for sale.
Centroid LR is on FED Ex truck today for delivery to dealer
Im sure i wont regret this move!!


----------



## vhunter

retrieverfishin said:


> Well guys I am back...traded off on of the envy's for a Centroid LR this weekend. Very nice looking ninja bow! Already have it tuned up and shooting well with a limbdriver rest.


Cool, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 3Dassassin

hey guys,im looking at getting the new quest drive when it comes out. i was wondering how the "i-glide" system is? is there anything i should worry about with it? i was told by a guy at a shop that he knows some people have taken them off and replaced with a standard cable rod. i really like G5 but this has me wondering (if its true) why guys are doing this. any info would be great thanks alot


----------



## alks456

Though not as a rule considering a bow of less than 340fps for myself, now feeling tempted
to one of these. Great thread.


----------



## quickcat18

3Dassassin said:


> hey guys,im looking at getting the new quest drive when it comes out. i was wondering how the "i-glide" system is? is there anything i should worry about with it? i was told by a guy at a shop that he knows some people have taken them off and replaced with a standard cable rod. i really like G5 but this has me wondering (if its true) why guys are doing this. any info would be great thanks alot


i love the Ti-glide on the centroid here are a few issues i have heard and my thoughts on them personally

- I think some had issues with the cables being in the sight picture (which you notice at first and now i don't even realize they are there) 
- fletching contact - it is designed to get out of the way on the shot so i can shoot with my odd van up but i tend to still put it in the 1 o'clock position so it is not touching at rest. 
- cable wear - this is one concern but i personally think that if you shoot a lot a traditional slide or the i glide you will get wear it just happens. i do new strings every year sometime twice a year but i shoot most everyday. 
- accuracy - some think that the flexible rod does not act the same way all the time which could cause some inconsistancy in shooting and accuracy. i personally know that my bow is far more accurate than i am and have never seen anything in the groups i have shot to show this to be true. 

bottom line G5 make great products i would with out reserve tell you to go for it i think you will enjoy shooting the bow.


----------



## zekezoe

No one with pc 8 cams available? ?


----------



## quickcat18

feel free to post on my thread in the classifieds http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798895&page=2&p=1065742930#post1065742930


----------



## retrieverfishin

quickcat18 said:


> i love the Ti-glide on the centroid here are a few issues i have heard and my thoughts on them personally
> 
> - I think some had issues with the cables being in the sight picture (which you notice at first and now i don't even realize they are there)
> - fletching contact - it is designed to get out of the way on the shot so i can shoot with my odd van up but i tend to still put it in the 1 o'clock position so it is not touching at rest.
> - cable wear - this is one concern but i personally think that if you shoot a lot a traditional slide or the i glide you will get wear it just happens. i do new strings every year sometime twice a year but i shoot most everyday.
> - accuracy - some think that the flexible rod does not act the same way all the time which could cause some inconsistancy in shooting and accuracy. i personally know that my bow is far more accurate than i am and have never seen anything in the groups i have shot to show this to be true.
> 
> bottom line G5 make great products i would with out reserve tell you to go for it i think you will enjoy shooting the bow.


I am with cat on this one. I think the only argument that you could make against them that would be legit is string in the sight window. But after very few shots you just do not notice it anymore.


----------



## retrieverfishin

vhunter said:


> Cool, you won't be disappointed.


Thanks V. I am sure that I won't be. Was actually planning on getting rid of that one anyways so it worked out pretty nice!


----------



## 3Dassassin

quickcat18 said:


> i love the Ti-glide on the centroid here are a few issues i have heard and my thoughts on them personally
> 
> - I think some had issues with the cables being in the sight picture (which you notice at first and now i don't even realize they are there)
> - fletching contact - it is designed to get out of the way on the shot so i can shoot with my odd van up but i tend to still put it in the 1 o'clock position so it is not touching at rest.
> - cable wear - this is one concern but i personally think that if you shoot a lot a traditional slide or the i glide you will get wear it just happens. i do new strings every year sometime twice a year but i shoot most everyday.
> - accuracy - some think that the flexible rod does not act the same way all the time which could cause some inconsistancy in shooting and accuracy. i personally know that my bow is far more accurate than i am and have never seen anything in the groups i have shot to show this to be true.
> 
> bottom line G5 make great products i would with out reserve tell you to go for it i think you will enjoy shooting the bow.


cool,thanks for the info. i cant wait for the bow to get in the shop so i can try it out


----------



## boarman1

Check this out guys and let me know your thoughs ????

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894159


----------



## brd556

boarman1 said:


> Check this out guys and let me know your thoughs ????
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894159


I think you should have added the "Ice Blue", "Ice Red" and the "Bronze" to the vote.


----------



## rossi9s

A new baby has arrrived 
Date of birth November 22 2012
10:32 AM EST

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rossi9s/DSC_0001.jpg


----------



## Whitetail88Arch

Defy?


----------



## kevinfoerster

do you guys have custom strings, does anyone install them themselves, do stringmakers charge extra. i have the opportunity to buy one for 550 in the classifieds, i'm thinking about it, just want to hear what you guys think first, tuning wise how are they compared to hoyt and bowtech? do the cables get worn at all?


----------



## BlindBuck

Kevin 

Yes I have custom strings. Yes I installed them myself. The Prime bows are not any harder to tune then any other binary cam bow. I guess you can say the strings are a bit harder to change since you have five and not three. That still is not a difficult task either. I would think a custom set of strings would cost anywhere from $80-$125, not sure since I build my own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

kevinfoerster said:


> do you guys have custom strings, does anyone install them themselves, do stringmakers charge extra. i have the opportunity to buy one for 550 in the classifieds, i'm thinking about it, just want to hear what you guys think first, tuning wise how are they compared to hoyt and bowtech? do the cables get worn at all?


I use JBK strings and love them, I install and tune my own bow but I know some string makers do it as well I have been toying with the idea of offering/ starting up a string/ tuning side business. So let me know if you need any help. I personally like the prime bows more than any of the Hoyt, bowtech, Matthews, elite, bear and any others that I tested before going with the prime it was the one bow that I just kept coming back too. But every bow fits everyone differently, I can say that I shoot the prime better and more accurately than any other bow I have owned.


----------



## quickcat18

rossi9s said:


> A new baby has arrrived
> Date of birth November 22 2012
> 10:32 AM EST
> 
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rossi9s/DSC_0001.jpg


That is a sweet looking ice blue centroid you have there


----------



## rossi9s

quick
paper tuned right out of box- took 3 shots!!
9 arrows to sight in for 18m Fita
this thing rocks-well worth the wait!!


----------



## quickcat18

JBK string sale until Monday morning to get to the web site you can click on the clink in my signature. or here is the thread http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1895970


----------



## mxz500ss

When should the new Primes be in shops?


----------



## mdharcher

Does anyone have the link to the thread for the proper way to time the cams? I have looked and looked and I can't seem to find it. I thought it was an elite forum thread but I can't find it there either. Thanks for any help. Mike


----------



## quickcat18

mdharcher said:


> Does anyone have the link to the thread for the proper way to time the cams? I have looked and looked and I can't seem to find it. I thought it was an elite forum thread but I can't find it there either. Thanks for any help. Mike


Requires a draw board then you simply draw the bow and use the holes on the cam throughout the draw cycle to check timing and to make sure the draw stops contact both limbs at the same time. 

With out a draw board draw your bow and have some one count the dots on the outside of the cam to make sure they match and then also check the draw stops as well.


----------



## 72Beetle

Here are some more grips:


----------



## bigscout511

Where can I get my hands on those? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

If anyone gets to try out any one the new prime bows post up a review I will be sure to post one as well once I get my hands on the new line.


----------



## cnmodaw

quickcat18 said:


> Requires a draw board then you simply draw the bow and use the holes on the cam throughout the draw cycle to check timing and to make sure the draw stops contact both limbs at the same time.
> 
> With out a draw board draw your bow and have some one count the dots on the outside of the cam to make sure they match and then also check the draw stops as well.


Be sure to check the timing dots with only the bottom draw stop in. You can get get a false reading if the draw stops are not set correctly. The top draw stop could hit the limb and read the same amount of dots on each side of the cam, but the top cam might still have more rotation to move. Then at full draw (in a draw board of course) set the top draw stop right up against the limb and everything will be in perfect time. 

You could also check the timing by a hook in the ceiling. You put the draw loop on the hook and pull the bow down to full draw to check the timing. I do it in my basement with an large utility hook used for hanging things in the garage and screw it into the ceiling rafter.


----------



## quickcat18

hey if anyone is interested in some hats let me know i am going to post them on my classified thread here. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798895&page=2&p=1065802530#post1065802530

selling them for $15 TYD


----------



## Square_Dancer

I have a 2012 Prime Shift and was wondering about a "thunk" sound whenever draw the bow back. Everything is quiet during the draw cycle, but it seems once the cam turns over at full draw, it makes a "thunk" sound, like the draw stops are hitting the limbs or whatever. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## RageSavage18

Look at possibly getting my hands on a prime shift LR.....tell me why i should. I curently shoot a Bowtech Destroyer and a Mathews Drenalin.....I shoot Muddy Bloodsport HT1's at 462grains.


----------



## locusthill1831

does anyone know the anticipated let off on a Prime One?


----------



## TexasHrtShot

locusthill1831 said:


> does anyone know the anticipated let off on a Prime One?


65%


----------



## Beentown

....excitedly waiting for dealers to actually get some new ones in...


----------



## bow-legged

Square_Dancer said:


> I have a 2012 Prime Shift and was wondering about a "thunk" sound whenever draw the bow back. Everything is quiet during the draw cycle, but it seems once the cam turns over at full draw, it makes a "thunk" sound, like the draw stops are hitting the limbs or whatever. Anyone else experience this?


My does that when the stops are pushed all they way to 80%. Move them in a 1/16th and it will take care of it.


----------



## shamus275

For you guys running long stabs for open class on your Centroids, what's your set-up consist of? I'm running a 30" B-Stinger with 4oz and a 12" B-Stinger and 16 oz. out back. So far it seems to hold and shoot steady...just curious what everyone else is using?


----------



## bow-legged

shamus275 said:


> For you guys running long stabs for open class on your Centroids, what's your set-up consist of? I'm running a 30" B-Stinger with 4oz and a 12" B-Stinger and 16 oz. out back. So far it seems to hold and shoot steady...just curious what everyone else is using?


We are real close to the same setup. I have a Doinker Fatty 30" 4oz front and 15" 12oz straight out back.


----------



## Karbon

I cannot wait for the new ones...bitting my nails waiting.


----------



## string music

We have a Defy and Impact on the way to the shop. Can't wait to shoot them both.


----------



## D.Short

shamus275 said:


> For you guys running long stabs for open class on your Centroids, what's your set-up consist of? I'm running a 30" B-Stinger with 4oz and a 12" B-Stinger and 16 oz. out back. So far it seems to hold and shoot steady...just curious what everyone else is using?


30in. stinger and 4oz with 12in v-bars and 10oz on left/6oz on right


----------



## BlindBuck

Karbon said:


> I cannot wait for the new ones...bitting my nails waiting.


Same here K! Gonna be waiting awhile though for my Impact being backwards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bow-legged

D.Short said:


> 30in. stinger and 4oz with 12in v-bars and 10oz on left/6oz on right


I think that would be a great setup I will have to try it.


----------



## choovhntr

Impact or centroid or One? going to get a bow for 3d this year and dont know which one to get. I have the shift and love it for huniting, but now want a longer ATA bow. is gibing up the .75" brace for 8fps on the impact worth it? I know it will be a little less forgiving but how much difference will it really make at say 80 yds? Or should I just get the One? will the lack of speed hurt me on an unmarked 3d course? I know I just need to shoot them, but wanted to throw it out and hear some thoughts


----------



## Beentown

If it were just for 3D/Target I would get the "One" and work on judging yardage a bit if you are going to shoot something other than a BH class. If it is going to be a fixed sight class/small stab (which is what I shoot) then I am going to use the Impact.


----------



## Square_Dancer

bow-legged said:


> My does that when the stops are pushed all they way to 80%. Move them in a 1/16th and it will take care of it.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## mxz500ss

choovhntr said:


> Impact or centroid or One? going to get a bow for 3d this year and dont know which one to get. I have the shift and love it for huniting, but now want a longer ATA bow. is gibing up the .75" brace for 8fps on the impact worth it? I know it will be a little less forgiving but how much difference will it really make at say 80 yds? Or should I just get the One? will the lack of speed hurt me on an unmarked 3d course? I know I just need to shoot them, but wanted to throw it out and hear some thoughts


I would go with the Impact or Centroid as my 3d rig because I could always use it as a back up hunting rig JMO


----------



## quickcat18

I think on paper the impact is a "new" centroid it has a little shorter brace but adds that same amount onto the A2A so I think they will shoot very similar. But I am interested in what the new changes bring to the draw cycle and feel of the bow. I think the "one" will be a sweet target/3D bow and for 3d I don't see it being an issue of speed as you can build arrows to get the speed needed I shoot mostly Asa so to get to 280 with most bows is not difficult if that is what you want. 

Bottom line I am excited to give the new ones a try and look forward to how the Prime line continues to gain ground in the market.


----------



## skeet16

I posted a thread but for all the G5 guys here's a set of grips Yeti Archery made for me!
























Awesome guy to deal with!


----------



## mxz500ss

BlindBuck said:


> Same here K! Gonna be waiting awhile though for my Impact being backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 have been told that LH bows will not be in shops until late Jan. or Feb. it leaves an empty feeling for lefty shooters


----------



## marko

G5 one is the letoff 75% or 65% or is it adjustable


----------



## quickcat18

Just wanted to let everyone know i am staring the process of creating a Bow tuning and arrow making business. So if you are in the market for your bow to be tuned let me know. once i get things more finalized i will post details but if you are interested just send me a PM.


----------



## Square_Dancer

I'd have to send my bow all the way to Michigan to get it worked on or would you come to me?


----------



## rossi9s

anyone have a left handed shift they want to part with...50-60/27dl..kindly pm me
thanks


----------



## quickcat18

Square_Dancer said:


> I'd have to send my bow all the way to Michigan to get it worked on or would you come to me?


if i were single and did not have a family i would be all about the traveling bow tuner gig as i bet it would provide some fun hunting along the way and as part of the negotiated fee, but for now i need to stick close to home as i love my wife and 3 little boys too much to travel around. So sending it to MI would be the way it works for now


----------



## gpatterson

WTB 
#6 Prime Shift cams
and Prime Shift #70 limbs 

if anyone has any.

Thx,

GP


----------



## Square_Dancer

Just wanted to ask and make sure I got the right size arrows and stuff.
I have a 2012 Prime Shift, 70lbs. draw, and 29 inch draw length. 
I decided to go with the Easton Bloodline arrows, cut @ 28.5 inches with .400 spine.
Did I choose the correct spine? The guy at the archery shop said they'd be fine, but looking online I'm starting to second guess myself. 
Should I have gone with the .340 spine instead?


----------



## BlindBuck

Depends on a few other things, but I would think 340-350 would be a better choice IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Square_Dancer

Yeah I'm pretty sure you're right. I called the shop and told them to just use the 330 spines instead.
29" draw weight, 70# pull, 28.5" arrow, 100 grain tips.


----------



## mxz500ss

Square_Dancer said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure you're right. I called the shop and told them to just use the 330 spines instead.
> 29" draw weight, 70# pull, 28.5" arrow, 100 grain tips.


Good call on the 330 spine


----------



## Square_Dancer

whoops meant 29" draw length, not weight.


----------



## BlindBuck

Square_Dancer said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure you're right. I called the shop and told them to just use the 330 spines instead.
> 29" draw weight, 70# pull, 28.5" arrow, 100 grain tips.


Wise choice Prime bows do tune with a softer spine from reduced lateral torque/nock travel. However a .400 would have been too soft with your specs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RageSavage18

Shooting 467gr Bloodsport's out of this Shift i just came across....2012, bad out of tune....booger to fix....sounded like a 22 rifle going off


----------



## thecheese

I shot the centroid ealier this year and have been shooting every bow I could get my hands on since. I have shot most of the 2012's and all of the 2013's that are out so far, and was still set on ordering a new centroid, Until last night. My dealer called and said his rep was there with a new impact if I wanted to go shoot it. I shot the centroid and the impact side by side. While I still loved the centroid, the impact is one of the best bows I've shot in a long time. Draw cycle was smother, same backwall, I like the new grip better, it was quite a bit quiter and was absolutely dead on the shot. 
I wanted to wait and see what bowtec brought out this year before I made a decision, but after shooting the impact I ordered one right there. Should be here by Christmas!!!
I ordered all black, 60lb limbs.


----------



## Beentown

When are the 2013's going to be in dealers hands?


----------



## Novice

Does anybody know if there was anything changed to the shift for 2013? I tried the 2012 and liked it, but ended up getting a leftover elite z28. If I was to get a new bow I don't want something with the same exact axle to axle. If anything I would go a tad shorter and there for get a shift.


----------



## Square_Dancer

the Shift is awesome. Get one.


----------



## bhummer47

New prime bows are improved smoother draw cycle better feel at the nearly zero string buzz and the hold is even more rock solid


----------



## mxz500ss

Take a look at the Defy one inch longer ATA than the Shift same specs and is supposed to be smoother. I have a z28 and really want to shoot the Defy also my 2012 Shift is the best shooting bow I have owned it filled my freezer this year


----------



## Khunter

Spoke to a guy at G5 today and he said the cable clearance is much improved on the Impact vs Centroid. I know a lot of people were concerned with the cables being in the line of sight at full draw on the Centroid and having clearance for Blazers was an issue for some too. He said that all of that has been resolved with the Impact. The Impact really sounds awesome to me.


----------



## trey carter

I shot the new impact an the defy cables are over out of sight window more an its deader in hand than my centroid if I didn't know the impact had the short brace height you would never tell it the defy shot great two the wall is improved on both models I put my order in for the One to shoot spots with an selling my Camo centroid an getting a defy to hunt with just can't get rid of my ice blue centroid that thing is just to purdy I wish they did the risers like that again but from talking to rep that was the big hold up on the bow last year but oh well


----------



## NCstick

Anyone else have a problem withy the string stop on a Centroid or Shift?


----------



## thecheese

NCstick said:


> Anyone else have a problem withy the string stop on a Centroid or Shift?


I'm not sure what problem you are have with the string stop, but that is another thing that is changed on the 2013 bows. I'm not sure how it affects function, but it does make it look alot cleaner imo.


----------



## NCstick

Yeah, that has been pointed out to me. I'm the guy who always gets the crap end of the production line. Seriously though, one of the screws came out some time during the first week of having it. Upon investigation, the hole looked stripped. I never put an Allen wrench on it until after the shop put a screw back in it. Dang thing came loose again. The rod wouldn't stay tight. G5 is replacing the mount so I hope it fixes it.


----------



## bhummer47

string stop is new it has a much stiffer rod on the eye guard and cable clearance is much better but the bow feel and hold are outstanding if u dont shoot one u will sell yourself short


----------



## GTOJoe

How does one buy a Prime bow if there are no dealers in there state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hossa1881

GTOJoe said:


> How does one buy a Prime bow if there are no dealers in there state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would contact G5 on their site directly. Im sure they could find a way to get one in your hands. You wont regret it either, best bows on the market!!!


----------



## cnmodaw

So I finally got to get in front of a chrono and play with some speed nocks last night. With my Centroid 28" 60.80lbs, it shoots a 308 gr GT22 at 305fps. Now the bow was tuned for a CE maxima so I think I could squeeze a couple more fps out of it when it is all said and done. ALready at the 305fps, putting it in a speed calculator with 10 grains on the string, I am IBO'ed at 335! Loving this bow and cannot wait to get it on the 3d course!


----------



## Square_Dancer

G5 Prime makes a great product. My Shift is throwing friggin' thunderbolts out like it ain't no thing.


----------



## shamus275

Anybody looking for a Shift or Centroid, I have both mine for sale in the classifieds as well as a set of limbs.


----------



## j.d.m.

can anyone shooting pc2 cams, post pics of the cams and how they are strung. I have pc2's, and the draw feels spongy in the beginning, then the hard hump to roll over into valley. I want to make sure the timing is correct, and wanted to see some refrence pics of others shooting the same cams. Thanks


----------



## b2sandshee

Does anybody have a set of 27.5" cams for the shift to get rid of? Needing a set asap! 

Ive got a set of 30" to trade or possibly sell if i can find some 27.5" soon! 

Pm me with offers! Thanks


----------



## Beentown

Anyone on the "In's" with anyone at Grace? I use Shrewd grips on all my bows and going to be purchasing an Impact. Shrewd says they haven't started making grips for them because they don't have a riser to use as a model. Anyway if someone has some pull a riser/grip sample sent to G5 would be awesome.


----------



## Jtd0314

I just picked up a 2012 Shift on AT. Can they be pressed with a Bowmaster Press? Any other suggestions for setup would be appreciated. I am currently shooting an MR6, which I love, but wanted to give the Shift a try.


----------



## NCstick

quickcat18 said:


> I think on paper the impact is a "new" centroid it has a little shorter brace but adds that same amount onto the A2A so I think they will shoot very similar. But I am interested in what the new changes bring to the draw cycle and feel of the bow. I think the "one" will be a sweet target/3D bow and for 3d I don't see it being an issue of speed as you can build arrows to get the speed needed I shoot mostly Asa so to get to 280 with most bows is not difficult if that is what you want.
> 
> Bottom line I am excited to give the new ones a try and look forward to how the Prime line continues to gain ground in the market.


Some of the class speed rules changed for this coming season. I believe it's 296 now. Hunter class is still the same though at 280.


----------



## hossa1881

Ive got PC#3 cams (30" Centroid, 29" Shift) for sale if anyone needs them, $60 tyd


----------



## midwestbowhunt

Scanning through this thread has really got me wanting a new Centroid for 3D this summer. I'm going to have to find one to shoot. I probably missed it somewhere in the thread, but have the 2013s gotten to the dealers yet?


----------



## j.d.m.

No one with pc2 for taking pics? I figure there arn't too many out there, but at least a few.


----------



## quickcat18

back a few pages well quite a few pages now i posted pics of my cams they are not #2 cams i have #4 cams


----------



## George Charles

G5 allows you to order through the mail as long as it is an authorized dealer. I saved $200.00 on my centroid


----------



## j.d.m.

quickcat18 said:


> back a few pages well quite a few pages now i posted pics of my cams they are not #2 cams i have #4 cams


Your #4 cams will look totally different then the #2 cams. The cable tracks are much bigger on the 2's so the cable "cuts" through the cam different. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jtd0314

Jtd0314 said:


> I just picked up a 2012 Shift on AT. Can they be pressed with a Bowmaster Press? Any other suggestions for setup would be appreciated. I am currently shooting an MR6, which I love, but wanted to give the Shift a try.


Anybody??????


----------



## quickcat18

you should not have a problem but i would use the attachment that get the pressure on the limb tips, you could send G5 and e-mail to make sure.


----------



## Beentown

The dealer I was going to use is having issues getting Primes in the shop. Who are the dealers on AT that I could order from?


----------



## Slickhead Reapr

I'm interested in this info as well.


----------



## mainebrdr

I've got some questions about strings on my Centroid. I see that some are using custom strings on their Primes and was wondering if it was worth it? Exactly how good are the factory strings with the Gore fibers? When you consider the factory warranty includes new ones every two years there becomes quite a big difference in cost if the original owner hangs on to the bow for a while. Are custom strings that much better?


----------



## bowhuntingbama

mainebrdr said:


> I've got some questions about strings on my Centroid. I see that some are using custom strings on their Primes and was wondering if it was worth it? Exactly how good are the factory strings with the Gore fibers? When you consider the factory warranty includes new ones every two years there becomes quite a big difference in cost if the original owner hangs on to the bow for a while. Are custom strings that much better?


My opinion is the factory strings were great strings however if you shoot alot you can go through then faster than every 2 years. I am using jbk and I think these feel a little better and are lasting longer. If you dont wear you're strings out in a year then no reason to replace them. That's my opinion


----------



## sharkness

I shoot my Shift a good bit and my strings need replaced. One thing I notice is that my cams seem to sit about 1/8 inch different when I look at the holes on the underside of the limbs.I plan on ordering strings after Christmas and I have asked a Guy at a local pro shop and he seems to know nothing about Prime tuning. Anyone know how to get the cam timing set correctly? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLH

Just wanted to throw this out here in this thread....

Im looking for a set of pc#7 cams....if anyone has a set sitting around, ill take them

Thanks.


----------



## quickcat18

I can help you out I will shoot you a pm


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

sharkness said:


> I shoot my Shift a good bit and my strings need replaced. One thing I notice is that my cams seem to sit about 1/8 inch different when I look at the holes on the underside of the limbs.I plan on ordering strings after Christmas and I have asked a Guy at a local pro shop and he seems to know nothing about Prime tuning. Anyone know how to get the cam timing set correctly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


Twists in or out of either control cable will adjust cam position for each cam.
Twisting the 'up' cable will move top cam, twists out will advance cam starting position and twists added will ****** it.
Same for the down cable in relation to the bottom cam.


----------



## cnmodaw

sharkness said:


> I shoot my Shift a good bit and my strings need replaced. One thing I notice is that my cams seem to sit about 1/8 inch different when I look at the holes on the underside of the limbs.I plan on ordering strings after Christmas and I have asked a Guy at a local pro shop and he seems to know nothing about Prime tuning. Anyone know how to get the cam timing set correctly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


Check the timing at full draw with only the bottom draw stop in. Count the number of dots on the outside of the limb. If you have to make adjustments, this is when you twist up cables to set the timing. 
My cams are not exact at rest like yours (not sure about of 1/8 inch, but not perfect) But at full draw the cams are exactly the same. I have the bow perfectly tuned shooting 4 fps faster then IBO and bare shaft tuned. 
PM me if you have any questions as I have tuned my brothers centroid the exact same way with great results!


----------



## JLH

Ok guys, im soon to be a first time Prime owner....other than busting up all my nocks, What do I have to be prepared for?? 

Does the draw run true??


----------



## D.Short

Keep an eye on wear through the I-Glides,some had more than others.


----------



## sharkness

Thanks a lot for all of the help guys. Hope to buy strings after Christmas and attempt to install them. Any recommendations for good strings for not too much money? I wasn't too impressed with the stock strings(peep rotation and serving seperation) One other issue that I have is g nocks splitting down the middle after about 20 shots.I called Easton,all they said is that that was there best nock and they had never heard of anything like that before.I went through two dozen and switched to Blazer F's seemed to last better but one exploded on me about two weeks ago and derailed half my yoke on the bottom cam. Arrow was still driven into the block but a little off mark. Think this is why my cans are a little off.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dukie

I wanted to see if anyone knows the price of the One ? I checked website and it says contact dealer, which usually means pretty pricey. Thanks.


----------



## choovhntr

I believe it is somewhere around 1150-1300 for the one depending in if u get a target color


----------



## NCstick

sharkness said:


> Thanks a lot for all of the help guys. Hope to buy strings after Christmas and attempt to install them. Any recommendations for good strings for not too much money? I wasn't too impressed with the stock strings(peep rotation and serving seperation) One other issue that I have is g nocks splitting down the middle after about 20 shots.I called Easton,all they said is that that was there best nock and they had never heard of anything like that before.I went through two dozen and switched to Blazer F's seemed to last better but one exploded on me about two weeks ago and derailed half my yoke on the bottom cam. Arrow was still driven into the block but a little off mark. Think this is why my cans are a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


What weight arrows are you shooting an what poundage is the bow set on? I have never heard of that issue unless the nock had been hit by another arrow. Even then, mine usually hold together pretty well. I would think that if you are shooting too lite and arrow (less than the 5 grains per pound recommended) it would be putting a lot of stress on the nock upon release. Maybe causing the nocks to explode. This is a new one to me. Maybe others have heard of it but, I wouldn't think it's the nocks faulting considering its two different companies.


----------



## gpatterson

Was thinking of swapping my Prime shift, shot my first Robin hood of my life this weekend in 17 years with it this weekend, I will be keeping it now and will not be tempted anymore. Sweet shooting bows. Oh yeah if anyone has a set of PC#5 cams I'm looking for them and will have a set of PC#7 when I get them.


----------



## sharkness

70lb bow cranked and backed off a quarter turn. Carbon injexion 330 at @ 28.5" I think they are 10.1 gpi.100 grain heads. That is about 388 grains without fletcing, nock and wrap.I had some Carbon Xpress predatech and had no issues with the larger nocks on them. I like the penetration from the injexion but might have to switch to an arrow with a beefier nock. I will order some of those accunock g to try before I give 
up on the CI.


----------



## samson99

i am currently shooting a vector turbo 29/70 thinking about switching to the impact havent had a chance to shoot one yet. Was just wondering if anybody has shot both and what there opinions on it are?


----------



## outdoorsman3

well guys... I am going to buy my 2nd prime!!! finally!! im getting a centroid LR for 3D shooting! now I will have 2 and I got my dad one also, so we are a prime family!


----------



## quickcat18

sweet the centorid is one nice 3d bow i use mine for both hunting and 3d and love how it shoots. you going to get it new or shop in the classifieds?


----------



## zzzzzz

Somebody post hi res pics of the 2013 model primes. Already seen the pic on the g5 website.


----------



## bigscout511

This has probably been asked before, I went to time my cams on my shift, took my revolution rests cord out of the down cable and got it timed perfectly. Put the cord back in and it goes out of whack again. I tried timing it with it in but can't get it close and tends to mess up the let off. I can adjust the cord until the rest is barely armed but am afraid it is not enough pressure on it to set it off. Is this a problem with drop aways that are armed with the down cable? Do I need to go to a limb driven rest or go back to the trusty biscuit. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Karbon

Black Impact on order...I cannot wait.
Hoping to see it soon after the ATA.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## quickcat18

bigscout511 said:


> This has probably been asked before, I went to time my cams on my shift, took my revolution rests cord out of the down cable and got it timed perfectly. Put the cord back in and it goes out of whack again. I tried timing it with it in but can't get it close and tends to mess up the let off. I can adjust the cord until the rest is barely armed but am afraid it is not enough pressure on it to set it off. Is this a problem with drop aways that are armed with the down cable? Do I need to go to a limb driven rest or go back to the trusty biscuit. Thanks for any input.


i have not had a problem tuning wither of my prime bows with the ripcord rest i use and have done it both ways timed cams then added cord and have timed with cord installed. so you should be able to do the same.


----------



## jpop

Karbon said:


> Black Impact on order...I cannot wait.
> Hoping to see it soon after the ATA.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Which dealer Karbon?


----------



## sprtsmen247

Does anyone know what the thread size is on the riser where the sight mounts on a centroid? My copper johns Mach 3 screws seem to big. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bowshopmen

i have a centroid 4 sale in the classifieds. 29/60 maxxes @64lb AP Camo .sweet shooter but i want to get an impact. I have other draw lengths available also and can text or email pics. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1916349 Thanks Philip


----------



## woodslizard

Got my 2012 centroid yesterday. Pressed it and installed peep and rest today. 5 arrows and it was sighted in and shooting great. This bow is definately an arrow destroyer, glad I shoot 5 spot targets. I have been a hoyt man for years but I am making the switch. Best Christmas present I ever got!!


----------



## Beentown

Need better/more detailed Impact pics please! Especially a black one. Buying items to accesorize an Impact and the pics stink.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Well I traded off one of my other bows for a '11 centroid. I went and shot one a while back at a shop. I shot the centroid, the shift, a strother, an elite, and a Mathews monster chill. I told the kid a the shop wow.... I really like the centroid. I said I have to try and get one. Well a week later I had a trade deal on a prime. I absolutely can not wait to get it. Supposed to be getting shipped out tomorrow. I will post back with pics when I get it setup. 

Question though. 

You guys running a back bar off the lower hole in the riser, how the heck are you mounting it? It looks like a triangle hole. What mount are you using? Any info will be great. Pics would be really great. 

Can't wait to join the crowd. Thanks everyone!


----------



## southpaw3d

I'm using the schrewd vbar offset bracket(1/4" size) mounting it off the quiver hole, the bracket is large enough to cover the entire hole. Works great!!!


----------



## alks456

Thumbs up for Prime bows.


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

Question for prime guys, can you change any of the 2013 models to cable stops if you'd like?


----------



## threetoe

AWESOME BOW.
I shoot a speed bow by Bowtech, a 2008 Equalizer. It's true IBO would be 340 if it went to 70 pounds and 30"
Drawing 60 pounds with it is more difficult than drawing 67 pounds with the Centroid. The roll over is as smooth as glass too.

Good choice


----------



## bowshopmen

bowshopmen said:


> i have a centroid 4 sale in the classifieds. 29/60 maxxes @64lb AP Camo .sweet shooter but i want to get an impact. I have other draw lengths available also and can text or email pics. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1916349 Thanks Philip


sold


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Finally got my prime. Haven't got a chance to shoot it yet. I will try to post up some pics tomorrow. 

I know I asked this before but what kind of mount are you guys running off of the lower stabilizer hole? Every bolt I have won't fit through their. Thanks in advance


----------



## stork64

I just got a 2012 Prime centroid. Both the top and bottom cam say pc#1a. The manuals only mention the numbers, not with an 'a'. What does that mean?


----------



## cnmodaw

stork64 said:


> I just got a 2012 Prime centroid. Both the top and bottom cam say pc#1a. The manuals only mention the numbers, not with an 'a'. What does that mean?


Did you get it used? If its right handed you need a #1a on top and #1b on the bottom.


----------



## stork64

cnmodaw said:


> Did you get it used? If its right handed you need a #1a on top and #1b on the bottom.


I did get it from someone on here. Is this a problem that needs to be fixed, or will it be fine that way?


----------



## cnmodaw

stork64 said:


> I did get it from someone on here. Is this a problem that needs to be fixed, or will it be fine that way?


I do not for sure, but I'm sure it's going to have to be fixed. Call them tomorrow morning and they can help you out.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

I'm pretty sure they are all like that. A and b correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## bigscout511

That's how mine are

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karbon

*QUESTION:*

*Do you guys know if a regular cable rod fits into the riser in place of the TI glide???*

Thanks in advance


----------



## trey carter

Karbon it will fit an work fine


----------



## stork64

cnmodaw said:


> I do not for sure, but I'm sure it's going to have to be fixed. Call them tomorrow morning and they can help you out.


Prime has great customer service. Called them this morning. Told them I bought a used bow with two 'A' cams on it. Before I could even get into anything else he apologized and asked for my address and said they are sending me a new set. Fast, pleasant, and I was very impressed. Non-original owners are not covered by their warranty. While I expect many bow makers would end up sending out new cams even though they are not required to do so, I was anticipating there would be some discussion and go around before it happened. It wasn't even a question for Prime.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

I really like my prime!!!!!!!

I just set it up today and was able to get out And shoot a bit while the snow stopped falling. 

This is my 10th, 11th, 12th arrows out of this bow ever. 3 x's. I switched to a Vegas face right after this and I shot the best few rounds on a Vegas target I have EVER shot. I'm not joking. I can't wait to shoot in my league tomorrow.


----------



## quickcat18

Nice shooting


----------



## DocMort

Quick cat pm if you can thanks 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## stork64

How forgiving of arrow spine are Primes? I am right between the 340/330 and 300 spines on Easton's charts. Will it matter if I am a little over or under spined, or is one way better than the other?


----------



## quickcat18

stork64 said:


> How forgiving of arrow spine are Primes? I am right between the 340/330 and 300 spines on Easton's charts. Will it matter if I am a little over or under spined, or is one way better than the other?


What is your setup? What length arrows and weight point do you plan on using ?


----------



## stork64

quickcat18 said:


> What is your setup? What length arrows and weight point do you plan on using ?


30.5 - 31" arrow
100 gr points
31" dl
~65 lbs (not sure exactly where I'll settle yet)
Looking at the axis or bloodlines


----------



## trey carter

Bowtechfanatic1 I'm pretty sure the only prime you can do that on is the One


----------



## woodslizard

I know this has probably been covered but I just bought a 2012 centroid. What are you guys using for cases?? G5 softside or any others?


----------



## D.Short

Prime's deserve to be in a top quality hard case with velvet lining and gold trim!


----------



## woodslizard

This is the first parallel limb I have owned it wont fit in any of my hard cases. Any info on what everyone uses would be really helpful. Best shooting bow I have ever owned, I doubt if I will be buying anymore Hoyts.


----------



## D.Short

woodslizard said:


> This is the first parallel limb I have owned it wont fit in any of my hard cases. Any info on what everyone uses would be really helpful. Best shooting bow I have ever owned, I doubt if I will be buying anymore Hoyts.


NOW,the "force"is with you young starfighter.


----------



## bowshopmen

woodslizard said:


> This is the first parallel limb I have owned it wont fit in any of my hard cases. Any info on what everyone uses would be really helpful. Best shooting bow I have ever owned, I doubt if I will be buying anymore Hoyts.


I put my centroid in an skb hunter. the fit was snug all around. might want to take your bow to a local shop and try a few. I know the skb hunter xl will work. great cases for around $150


----------



## quickcat18

stork64 said:


> 30.5 - 31" arrow
> 100 gr points
> 31" dl
> ~65 lbs (not sure exactly where I'll settle yet)
> Looking at the axis or bloodlines


I would go with a 340 I am at 29.5/60# and use 400 but have then cut short 28 inch range. If you keep the arrow that long and shoot 65 or less the 340 should be good if you plan to go higher then the 300 might tune better or you could shorten the 340 to stiffen them up


----------



## Radcheck86

quickcat18 said:


> I am using a ripcord


Do you have any clearance issue with the ripcord. I am shooting a QAD Ultra on my shift and have to rotate my cock vane a bit to clear the bus cables.


----------



## Karbon

Got to shoot a Defy today.

All I can say...

WOW!


----------



## quickcat18

Good to hear


----------



## Radcheck86

I am shooting a 2012 shift 70 lbs. 28.5" draw with CX mayhems right now and due for some new arrows. Any recommendations?


----------



## Radcheck86

Shoots Martin said:


> Hello! Where did you guys get you Prime bows or where is the best place to get a Centroid? I do live in Michigan.


MJC Archery


----------



## Beentown

Radcheck86 said:


> I am shooting a 2012 shift 70 lbs. 28.5" draw with CX mayhems right now and due for some new arrows. Any recommendations?


Light?
Heavy?
3D?
Paper?
Hunting?

What are you looking to do with the bow? Do you prefer fast and light or heavy with high KE?


----------



## Cheese1

Question for people that have their Prime bow already set up. How is the center shot and sight pin lining up with the string ? I'm waiting on my impact to come in a week or so and I'm just wondering what to expect.


----------



## stork64

Why did they go with a different string material on the new bows? Is it better than the Gore blend string they have otherwise been using?


----------



## Radcheck86

Hunting first some 3d. I usually go for fast and light. Most likely be shooting the t3 during whitetail season


----------



## Karbon

Switched my order to a black impact after seeing more pics and shooting a defy. 
I am truly pumped to get the bow for my 3d and hunting duties this year


----------



## jpop

Anything in particular about the defy you shot that made you go impact Karbon?


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> Switched my order to a black impact after seeing more pics and shooting a defy.
> I am truly pumped to get the bow for my 3d and hunting duties this year


Copycat


----------



## quickcat18

Radcheck86 said:


> Hunting first some 3d. I usually go for fast and light. Most likely be shooting the t3 during whitetail season


i shoot a easton FMJ now and love them (they are in the 440 range and i get 277fps out of my 29.5/60 centroid) the easton axis are in the 400 range, flatlines are in the 350 range all good arrows. that i have personally used in the past couple years.


----------



## Beentown

Radcheck86 said:


> Hunting first some 3d. I usually go for fast and light. Most likely be shooting the t3 during whitetail season


If I were buying arrows I would be getting Black Eagle Arrows or Gold Tip Velocity Pro's.


----------



## Radcheck86

Beentown said:


> If I were buying arrows I would be getting Black Eagle Arrows or Gold Tip Velocity Pro's.


I will look into those. Thanks


----------



## WadeRolandJames

I'm hopefully going to get to experience the Primes soon as my closest dealer (1.5 hrs away) gets the new ones in...

My question... Can you order these bows in custom configurations???? Like if I want an optifade riser with black limbs, will they do this???


----------



## Scottie/PA

WadeRolandJames said:


> I'm hopefully going to get to experience the Primes soon as my closest dealer (1.5 hrs away) gets the new ones in...
> 
> My question... Can you order these bows in custom configurations???? Like if I want an optifade riser with black limbs, will they do this???


I am about 1.5 hours from you also. We have a bunch ordered. 

My rep told me they will not do custom jobs like that.


----------



## Karbon

I'm pumped for my Impact.
Black 60# is my plan now.

Doinker Tactical and EFDF
Spot Hogg Hogfather
Limbdriver Pro V

I cannot wait.


----------



## Belicoso

Karbon said:


> I'm pumped for my Impact.
> Black 60# is my plan now.
> 
> Coachbernie Lite HAWK stab
> Spot Hogg Hogfather
> Limbdriver Pro V
> 
> I cannot wait.


Waiting for pic´s,guess with blue strings!


----------



## zzzzzz

Belicoso said:


> Originally Posted by Karbon
> 
> I'm pumped for my Impact.
> Black 60# is my plan now.
> 
> Coachbernie Lite HAWK stab
> Spot Hogg Hogfather
> Limbdriver Pro V
> 
> I cannot wait!


Coachbernie Lite Hawk stab?


----------



## Belicoso

zzzzzz said:


> Coachbernie Lite Hawk stab?


I guess something with the´´Reply With Quote´´ function isn´t working correctly .


----------



## zzzzzz

Belicoso said:


> I guess something with the´´Reply With Quote´´ function isn´t working correctly .


or Karbon's now a Coachbernie Convert!


----------



## Karbon

I'd rather ...looking for a forum friendly term here...

Ok, I'd rather have sex with a corpse than shoot anything he has to offer.


----------



## Karbon

And yes, BLACK AND BLUE this year again.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Karbon said:


> Switched my order to a black impact after seeing more pics and shooting a defy.
> I am truly pumped to get the bow for my 3d and hunting duties this year





Beentown said:


> Copycat


Can you give feedback on why you switched your orders from the Defy to the Impacts? If you are primarily using the bow for hunting and maybe some 3D do you feel the Impact is still a good choice?


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Karbon said:


> Switched my order to a black impact after seeing more pics and shooting a defy.
> I am truly pumped to get the bow for my 3d and hunting duties this year





Beentown said:


> Copycat


Can you give feedback on why you switched your orders from the Defy to the Impacts? If you are primarily using the bow for hunting and maybe some 3D do you feel the Impact is still a good choice?


----------



## Beentown

AttilaTheHun said:


> Can you give feedback on why you switched your orders from the Defy to the Impacts? If you are primarily using the bow for hunting and maybe some 3D do you feel the Impact is still a good choice?


I was going with the Impact from the start. I was kidding him about switching to black as we had talked about it before. I went with the Impact as I prefer a longer ATA. 

Hold a short stick upright and shake it. Now do the same thing with a long stick...moves much slower.


----------



## Karbon

I just wanted the longer riser and the slightly faster speeds. That's my reason on top of the fact I'll have an Experience I have a feeling. LOL


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> I just wanted the longer riser and the slightly faster speeds. That's my reason on top of the fact I'll have an Experience I have a feeling. LOL


I may copy you and get one of those too. But mine would be from the used classifieds for the second bow...


----------



## Jared_LA

Can anyone comment on max poundages? I like shooting 65lbs, but Prime does not offer the 65 limbs. Would the 60lb limbs max out higher?


----------



## Karbon

I remember that Jared LA...Tribute I think...

Max about 1 # over only if I remember on the 2012's. that


----------



## Radcheck86

Probably better to tune 70 limbs down to 65 i would think.


----------



## Jared_LA

Thanks, looks like I'll just order the 70lb limbs.

Karbon:
Yup, that's me. Maybe I should just wait and buy your Impact later on........


----------



## Karbon

not going to happen...

for a while(lol)


----------



## eltaco

Karbon said:


> not going to happen...
> 
> for a while(lol)


A while is 2-3 months, Karbon-time


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I am going to go a different direction with my archery for a little while. That being said before I put it up in classifieds I wanted to put the sale of my Centroid up to you guys. I have a right hand 2011 Centroid 28/60# Optifade Forest. If you are interested PM me and I will create a classifieds.


----------



## D.Short

FullDrawMedic said:


> I am going to go a different direction with my archery for a little while. That being said before I put it up in classifieds I wanted to put the sale of my Centroid up to you guys. I have a right hand 2011 Centroid 28/60# Optifade Forest. If you are interested PM me and I will create a classifieds.


I don't know what way you are going,but if it doesn't involve a Prime,it's the wrong way.LOL


----------



## D.Short

FullDrawMedic said:


> I am going to go a different direction with my archery for a little while. That being said before I put it up in classifieds I wanted to put the sale of my Centroid up to you guys. I have a right hand 2011 Centroid 28/60# Optifade Forest. If you are interested PM me and I will create a classifieds.


I don't know what way you are going,but if it doesn't involve a Prime,it's the wrong way.LOL


----------



## D.Short

I don't know that double post happened,must mean something?????


----------



## FullDrawMedic

D.Short said:


> I don't know what way you are going,but if it doesn't involve a Prime,it's the wrong way.LOL


I am going to try and be a little more competitive on the range and 3D course. I wish I could find an Impact or One in my price range and get everything else. But, alas I am a poor college student.


----------



## D.Short

Why not just get the "other stuff" for your Centroid,I have been tearing it up with my Centroid last year,would still shoot it if I didn't have a new Impact.Can't think of many bows that are as stable a shooter and still get the speed you need for 3d.By the way I am 28in draw and 60lb also.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

D.Short said:


> Why not just get the "other stuff" for your Centroid,I have been tearing it up with my Centroid last year,would still shoot it if I didn't have a new Impact.Can't think of many bows that are as stable a shooter and still get the speed you need for 3d.By the way I am 28in draw and 60lb also.


I'm kicking around the idea of doing just that. Re stringing the centroid and going full target setup on it.


----------



## mtn3531

Karbon said:


> I remember that Jared LA...Tribute I think...
> 
> Max about 1 # over only if I remember on the 2012's. that


Spoke with the G5 guys, both Brian's and and Nate Grace at the ATA show. Last year they had bows coming in "heavy" for their poundage but this year they were saying specs will be more spot on


----------



## quickcat18

FullDrawMedic said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of doing just that. Re stringing the centroid and going full target setup on it.


Do it I loved mine for indoor and 3d this last year and plan to do it again this year as well. If you need strings or a tune let me know


----------



## Beentown

mtn3531 said:


> Spoke with the G5 guys, both Brian's and and Nate Grace at the ATA show. Last year they had bows coming in "heavy" for their poundage but this year they were saying specs will be more spot on


Dang, I was hoping to get from 65-75 with mine that is on the way.


----------



## D.Short

FullDrawMedic said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of doing just that. Re stringing the centroid and going full target setup on it.


Now your talking,why divorce the ole girl,just get her a little cosmetic surgery to be just what you want............WIN/WIN


----------



## Radcheck86

I have my shift all set up for hunting now. Hoping to pick up a year or two old centroid for leagues.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER

ok, so who on here has shot the quest hammer....?
would love some feedback


----------



## Karbon

My set up is complete...now the bow needs to come in!

Spot Hogg HoggFather 1 pin, Doinker Tactical and EFDF, 2013 Blue QAD, G5 Black Headloc and eventually TAZ strings.

Yet another black and blue bow for me!


----------



## Beentown

Karbon said:


> My set up is complete...now the bow needs to come in!
> 
> Spot Hogg HoggFather 1 pin, Doinker Tactical and EFDF, 2013 Blue QAD, G5 Black Headloc and eventually TAZ strings.
> 
> Yet another black and blue bow for me!


Is yours on the way? Mine is! WooHoo. 

Black Gold Ascent Multipin 6" dovetail, Limbdriver, Vendetta Enforcer, and G5 Headloc quiver


----------



## quickcat18

Karbon said:


> My set up is complete...now the bow needs to come in!
> 
> Spot Hogg HoggFather 1 pin, Doinker Tactical and EFDF, 2013 Blue QAD, G5 Black Headloc and eventually TAZ strings.
> 
> Yet another black and blue bow for me!





Beentown said:


> Is yours on the way? Mine is! WooHoo.
> 
> Black Gold Ascent Multipin 6" dovetail, Limbdriver, Vendetta Enforcer, and G5 Headloc quiver



so we should be expecting some picture heavy posts soon i hope


----------



## WadeRolandJames

Joining the family here soon... Ordered my Optifade Forest Defy... 60#, 30" draw...Throwing a 5 pin wrapped Hogg-it, Stokerized 8.5" Revolver, SS1 Revolver, QAD HDX a matching G5 Mag Loc Halo quiver and some FMJ's... Ungulates beware this year!!!


----------



## T-Man KS

I ordered my Defy about a week ago, and I am picking it up tomorrow. I was surprised how fast it got here. I was told 4-6 weeks, then I got a call from the Dealer yesterday evening telling me it's in. Makes me Happy! :teeth:


----------



## bowshopmen

Beentown said:


> Dang, I was hoping to get from 65-75 with mine that is on the way.


yea, I was hoping for 64-65lb max on my impact, like my centroid last year
Mine is @ the shop Impact 29/60 AP, w/Quad HDX AP, Treelimb Quiver AP, Beman ICS Hunter Pro 340, still trying to figure out sight and stab-thinking about stokerized SS1 in AP smoke, would love to have a sweet matching sight


----------



## jsimard

Not me i should be getting my Defy very shortly i am hopeing it maxs out light like 60 or 61 the way they should be. Just my opinion


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

My black 60 pound impact, on the way!


----------



## Karbon

Congrats to those with bows on the way. 
Post up pics when you can to ease my wait!


----------



## LastLight

I think I have settled in to my choice of the DEFY.

I have no dealers anywhere close to me so I guess I will have to make this decision sight unseen.

Any dealers on AT that can ship to Florida? Are they available in 65 lbs limbs? Liking the jet black color myself.

I dont mind waiting in line for one just wish I had a way to shoot one before purchasing and I dont see that happening.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Any of you guys getting new primes I have some victory VForce Hv 350 for sale! Fletched in Blue and black. They would look good with those new bows! (HINT, HINT)! ;-)


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

I have a centroid for sale if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## Beentown

LastLight said:


> I think I have settled in to my choice of the DEFY.
> 
> I have no dealers anywhere close to me so I guess I will have to make this decision sight unseen.
> 
> Any dealers on AT that can ship to Florida? Are they available in 65 lbs limbs? Liking the jet black color myself.
> 
> I dont mind waiting in line for one just wish I had a way to shoot one before purchasing and I dont see that happening.


Call Prime. They will make arrangements for you to shoot one.


----------



## LastLight

Beentown said:


> Call Prime. They will make arrangements for you to shoot one.


Thanks , its worth a shot. Wont be the first bow I bought sight unseen but It would so nice to shoot one first.


----------



## Beentown

LastLight said:


> Thanks , its worth a shot. Wont be the first bow I bought sight unseen but It would so nice to shoot one first.


http://www.g5prime.com/experience/


----------



## LastLight

Beentown said:


> http://www.g5prime.com/experience/


HA HA, If I try to use that link (well it does take me there) it gives me an error and will not submit my info. Typical thing for me. I appreciate the link and I will try to submit again soon and see if it is fixed.

thanks


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> I have a centroid for sale if anyone is interested PM me


wish it was a 60lber, nice bow


----------



## zzzzzz

New 2013 g5 commercial starring dave cousins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQCXTsAlu5s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## quickcat18

rhodeislandhntr said:


> wish it was a 60lber, nice bow


I have 60# black limbs I am sure we could figure out a deal


----------



## Cheese1

LastLight said:


> HA HA, If I try to use that link (well it does take me there) it gives me an error and will not submit my info. Typical thing for me. I appreciate the link and I will try to submit again soon and see if it is fixed.
> 
> thanks


That happened to me. I called G5, gave them my info and a rep called me the next morning to help me out.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

just ordered my impact, got it in optifade open and 50# limbs, the shift i shot was set at 53 and felt so good to draw. I have been reducing my draw weight due to some medical issues but even at 53lb shooting a 400 spine arrow it seemed faster than the elite hunter with the same arrows, hunter was set at 58. It might have been something different about them but thats what i perceived. I went with the impact because i like a longer ata even thou i have a short draw length, but i think a defy is also in the future.


----------



## mxz500ss

rhodeislandhntr said:


> just ordered my impact, got it in optifade open and 50# limbs, the shift i shot was set at 53 and felt so good to draw. I have been reducing my draw weight due to some medical issues but even at 53lb shooting a 400 spine arrow it seemed faster than the elite hunter with the same arrows, hunter was set at 58. It might have been something different about them but thats what i perceived. I went with the impact because i like a longer ata even thou i have a short draw length, but i think a defy is also in the future.


So you went to Andover Archery today how long of a wait on your Impact, I am waiting for a LH Defy to come in can't wait to shoot it I also want to shoot the Impact but I only hunt so I think the defy is going to be my bow this year. I have a 2012 Shift and for me it is the most accurate bow I have owned, very good at long distance shooting. I really like my Elites but it is now Prime Time so I will to thin the herd


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

He said he would give me a call to let me know how long the wait will be, i will let you know asap what he says. I could only try the shift indoors on the short range without a sight but it seemed to hold really solid, i hope i made the right move, actually getting tired buying bows. Best bow i had was a 2010 judge, this felt like that one but better on the back end.


----------



## pete32

im waiting for a defy to come into andover archery so I can shoot and buy but there still not in yet


----------



## mxz500ss

rhodeislandhntr said:


> He said he would give me a call to let me know how long the wait will be, i will let you know asap what he says. I could only try the shift indoors on the short range without a sight but it seemed to hold really solid, i hope i made the right move, actually getting tired buying bows. Best bow i had was a 2010 judge, this felt like that one but better on the back end.


For me the Shift holds solid on target the grip is very repeatable I think you made a good choice seeing that the 2013 bows are smoother.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

He mentioned his order is still 2-3 weeks away. This is what he is thinking but he will have a better idea on monday / tuesday after he places the order for mine. I am hoping it wont take that long but I shouldve known better from all the positive reviews. You guys in CT are lucky to have archery shops, not like over here where we dont have any, well 2 but they dont count as archery shops.


----------



## mainebrdr

I was wondering if the new grip on the 2013's would fit the 2011 Centroid? Does anyone know?


----------



## Beentown

mainebrdr said:


> I was wondering if the new grip on the 2013's would fit the 2011 Centroid? Does anyone know?


No they are not interchangeable.


----------



## Beentown

BTW I have my Impact now. Seems to be a great bow. Once it is all set up and ready to shoot I will do a full review with measurements.


----------



## Imcoming4u2

*My 2012 Prime Shift in Forest Optifade camo







*


----------



## Radcheck86

Imcoming4u2 said:


> *My 2012 Prime Shift in Forest Optifade camo
> View attachment 1575223
> *


Did it come with the blue yokes. Mine are black in my shift


----------



## quickcat18

Beentown said:


> BTW I have my Impact now. Seems to be a great bow. Once it is all set up and ready to shoot I will do a full review with measurements.


i look forward to it


----------



## Capra

I have a set of 60LB Centroid limbs in APG camo. Im willing to sell at a very fair price.


----------



## quickcat18

Imcoming4u2 said:


> *My 2012 Prime Shift in Forest Optifade camo
> View attachment 1575223
> *


very nice


----------



## LastLight

Beentown said:


> http://www.g5prime.com/experience/


Left my contact info a couple times now and still no contact from anyone. I tried, thanks for the tip. Maybe they know I have no dealers anywhere near me.


----------



## quickcat18

Man I love how these bows shoot... I shot a 317 this week in my indoor 3d this bow just hold so nice on target and is the best shooting bow I always have a smile on my face after I get done shooting.


----------



## Capra

Capra said:


> I have a set of 60LB Centroid limbs in APG camo. Im willing to sell at a very fair price.


Here is the listing if anyone is interested.
http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1939704&p=1066354914#post1066354914


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

any pc9 cams out there? if so pm me. before i buy a centroid i want to make sure i can get the cams.


----------



## Juan_ID

Well here's my new toy, this is one bad bad bow! Looking forward to playing with it in the coming months!


----------



## Scottie/PA

Awesome looking bow Juan!!!!


----------



## westdraw

Juan_ID said:


> Well here's my new toy, this is one bad bad bow! Looking forward to playing with it in the coming months!
> 
> :77::77::rock::rock:AMAZING:eek2::eek2::jaw::jaw:
> 
> That is what I have been considering getting! That thing is awesome looking!
> 
> I think it would be even better looking with black limbs!


----------



## Juan_ID

westdraw said:


> Juan_ID said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's my new toy, this is one bad bad bow! Looking forward to playing with it in the coming months!
> 
> :77::77::rock::rock:AMAZING:eek2::eek2::jaw::jaw:
> 
> That is what I have been considering getting! That thing is awesome looking!
> 
> I think it would be even better looking with black limbs!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks! You will not regret it if you decide to go with the Defy, it is an awesome bow! I'm partial to full camo bows, but I'm sure it'd look sweet! Do it!
Click to expand...


----------



## alfabuck

I'm just getting ready to order my One but I was wondering how long the draw lengths are running this year. My Centroid was close to a half inch long and I was wondering if I should order it a half inch short or not.


----------



## westdraw

Hey Juan_ID, 

Are the cables out of sight better on the new Prime's?? Heard they were in line of sight with "sight" on last year's models?? 

Also...how is the draw length?? Is it pretty close or long or short??


----------



## Juan_ID

alfabuck said:


> I'm just getting ready to order my One but I was wondering how long the draw lengths are running this year. My Centroid was close to a half inch long and I was wondering if I should order it a half inch short or not.


It seems to be on with my 27" draw length. I know we have messed with the stops some to get it just right for me but before moving them it felt good, but now it feels perfect. Time will tell I suppose...


westdraw said:


> Hey Juan_ID,
> 
> Are the cables out of sight better on the new Prime's?? Heard they were in line of sight with "sight" on last year's models??
> 
> Also...how is the draw length?? Is it pretty close or long or short??


Not sure how they are on the older PRIMES but they are still in the picture but not enough to effect me any...

AGAIN, just to be clear. Draw length seems good to me, but this is my first PRIME so I can't compare it to years past PRIMES as far as if its "true" to length or long or short... So take that for what it's worth, but you're better off talking with someone who has had experience with other PRIMES of years past.


----------



## mtimms

hey guys i dont have a prime but am looking into buying one. I shot the shift last week and almost couldnt put it down, it was real nice. I am interested in the centroid lr and the defy? I mainly bowhunt but like to 3d shoot, anybody shot both? whats your input on these bows? wish i could buy both lol..


----------



## Juan_ID

mtimms said:


> hey guys i dont have a prime but am looking into buying one. I shot the shift last week and almost couldnt put it down, it was real nice. I am interested in the centroid lr and the defy? I mainly bowhunt but like to 3d shoot, anybody shot both? whats your input on these bows? wish i could buy both lol..


The Defy was the first ever PRIME I had shot and I was sold from the beginning! Today while at the shop just for fun I shot a shift and to me the Defy was better, draw was close to the same but I'd give the edge to the Defy but just barely. And as far as shootability, Defy by far IMO, it seemed "deader" in hand and was quieter...


*** sorry, I thought you had asked about the Shift vs Defy... :|


----------



## mxz500ss

mtimms said:


> hey guys i dont have a prime but am looking into buying one. I shot the shift last week and almost couldnt put it down, it was real nice. I am interested in the centroid lr and the defy? I mainly bowhunt but like to 3d shoot, anybody shot both? whats your input on these bows? wish i could buy both lol..


I would take a look at the Impact also could be a good dual purpose bow.


----------



## Jtd0314

Juan_ID said:


> The Defy was the first ever PRIME I had shot and I was sold from the beginning! Today while at the shop just for fun I shot a shift and to me the Defy was better, draw was close to the same but I'd give the edge to the Defy but just barely. And as far as shootability, Defy by far IMO, it seemed "deader" in hand and was quieter...
> 
> 
> *** sorry, I thought you had asked about the Shift vs Defy... :|


Is the draw on the Defy as stiff as the Shift? At 70 # I felt that the Shift was too stiff compared to the Mathews Solo Cams.


----------



## Juan_ID

Jtd0314 said:


> Is the draw on the Defy as stiff as the Shift? At 70 # I felt that the Shift was too stiff compared to the Mathews Solo Cams.


I haven't shot either at 70lbs but I was going to try it today if I shot. If I do I'll compare them a little more closely. But I think the Defy at 65lbs is as smootha draw I've ever drawn... Again that's MY experience, one mans smooth is another mans stiff or vise-versa  But for what it's worth, I don't think it's "stiff" at all


----------



## choovhntr

I've shot all of them except the one. The defy us the quietest and has no vibe at all. Not even bare. The shift is pretty similar but is a little louder and along with the centroid are a little stiffer to draw. However they have a better valley IMO. The impact holds very nice maybe a little better than the centroid and is just as smooth to draw and is as quiet as the defy. It had the slightest amount if vibe bare similar to my findings on the centroid and those two both have a slight roll foreword at the top end which some may actually like. I did notice a little string to forearm touch with the 6.25" brace on the impact but that is due to my grip and others may not notice it. You seriously can't go wrong with any. I would love to own them all but can only afford two of them. These were MY findings and you may find things completely different. Hope this helped a little.


----------



## skinner2

Hoping to have my new impact in the next few weeks.


----------



## T-Man KS

Just got my Defy a little over a week ago, and just started putting some arrows through it. Been too cold and windy to shoot. I think it's quieter than my Shift, and the Vibes seem about the same, None. Great shooter for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## mtn3531

westdraw said:


> Hey Juan_ID,
> 
> Are the cables out of sight better on the new Prime's?? Heard they were in line of sight with "sight" on last year's models??
> 
> Also...how is the draw length?? Is it pretty close or long or short??


The main reason people were saying the cables were in the sight picture was because of their grip on the bow. If you torque any of these bows the slightest bit the cables WILL impede your sight picture. If you use a proper grip, it is a non-issue and won't be in the sight window any more than say the FLX guard equipped bowtech's or the new PSE bows with the flex slides. These bows tell you right away if you have a grip issue, all you have to do is look up at the yoke coming off of the top cam and see if it is coming off straight, to the right, or to the left. Really really easy to see and correct any form issues.


----------



## mtn3531

alfabuck said:


> I'm just getting ready to order my One but I was wondering how long the draw lengths are running this year. My Centroid was close to a half inch long and I was wondering if I should order it a half inch short or not.


Really? A half inch too long? Something was way out of spec somewhere, I've never had one here in the shop that was more than 3/16" off


----------



## westdraw

Thanks for the info!



mtn3531 said:


> The main reason people were saying the cables were in the sight picture was because of their grip on the bow. If you torque any of these bows the slightest bit the cables WILL impede your sight picture. If you use a proper grip, it is a non-issue and won't be in the sight window any more than say the FLX guard equipped bowtech's or the new PSE bows with the flex slides. These bows tell you right away if you have a grip issue, all you have to do is look up at the yoke coming off of the top cam and see if it is coming off straight, to the right, or to the left. Really really easy to see and correct any form issues.


----------



## bigb98




----------



## bigb98

woops wrong pic


----------



## choovhntr

So a lot of you guys have had a centroid and now have an impact. What are you finding out about groupings? Forget about the draw cycle, the wall, the valley, and all that other stuff. What are your GROUPS doing compared to last years centroid?l ( especially at 60+ yards)?


----------



## IRISH_11

mtimms said:


> hey guys i dont have a prime but am looking into buying one. I shot the shift last week and almost couldnt put it down, it was real nice. I am interested in the centroid lr and the defy? I mainly bowhunt but like to 3d shoot, anybody shot both? whats your input on these bows? wish i could buy both lol..


I have a 2011 Jet Black Prime Centroid for sale. 28" 70#. Proline strings and cables. Real shooter. $450.00 TYD


----------



## Juan_ID

mtn3531 said:


> The main reason people were saying the cables were in the sight picture was because of their grip on the bow. If you torque any of these bows the slightest bit the cables WILL impede your sight picture. If you use a proper grip, it is a non-issue and won't be in the sight window any more than say the FLX guard equipped bowtech's or the new PSE bows with the flex slides. These bows tell you right away if you have a grip issue, all you have to do is look up at the yoke coming off of the top cam and see if it is coming off straight, to the right, or to the left. Really really easy to see and correct any form issues.


I hadn't ever thought about looking at the yoke to look for torque but that makes sense. I think my grip is ok but something I do seem to really like is the fact that the bow makes you shoot! Seems other bows I have shot are a little more forgiving, but the Defy is an awesome bow! Next time I shoot I'll have to look at my yokes to see how my grip is. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mtn3531

Juan_ID said:


> I hadn't ever thought about looking at the yoke to look for torque but that makes sense. I think my grip is ok but something I do seem to really like is the fact that the bow makes you shoot! Seems other bows I have shot are a little more forgiving, but the Defy is an awesome bow! Next time I shoot I'll have to look at my yokes to see how my grip is. Thanks for the tip!


No worries, anytime.


----------



## bowhunter819

Here is my New girl! 

I have a Hogg Father to install once it arrives..Sweet shooter so far.. I like


----------



## Juan_ID

mtn3531 said:


> No worries, anytime.


Just wondering, I was shooting a little bit ago and my yokes aren't even perfectly straight at rest and when I draw back they stay the same. What might that mean??


----------



## Out West

Question for you 2013 Prime owners. I was looking at some of the pictures of the 2013 cams (in my Bowhunting magazine, on G5's website, and some pictures here on AT. I noticed some differences on the draw stop grooves. On G5's website and my magazine, the draw stop slot was really long. So almost like you had infinite adjustment to make the valley whatever you want. However, I test shot a 29" Impact and the draw stop slot was very short. So not a lot of room for adjustment. Is it just a matter of certain DLS cams are going to have a way different draw stop slot? Or did something change with the cams since release?

Here are some links where you can look at the different lengths of draw stop grooves and notice a big difference. I'm at work now, so not everybody's pictures are showing up for me at the moment. I don't have much experience with the Prime bows and these unique cams. On the G5 website, click on the picture of the cam to get a large, detailed view of it and you can see the draw stop slot is quite long. Way longer than what was on the 29" Impact I shot. The slot on it reminded me more of the old Elite Revolution DLS cams where the slots were short and specifically placed.

Here in classifieds: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935627&highlight=impact

On G5's website: http://www.g5prime.com/technology_detail/193


----------



## zzzzzz

G5 Prime Parallel Cams are model specific, there are three models.

Prime one PCT, Impact and Defy PCX, Centroid and Shift PC.

I noticed the pictures and videos of the bows on the website vary. Some are prototype builds check out the 2013 G5 Prime commercial with Dave Cousins, the bow they showcase has different limb pockets, etc. Not Production Model.





Out West said:


> Question for you 2013 Prime owners. I was looking at some of the pictures of the 2013 cams (in my Bowhunting magazine, on G5's website, and some pictures here on AT. I noticed some differences on the draw stop grooves. On G5's website and my magazine, the draw stop slot was really long. So almost like you had infinite adjustment to make the valley whatever you want. However, I test shot a 29" Impact and the draw stop slot was very short. So not a lot of room for adjustment. Is it just a matter of certain DLS cams are going to have a way different draw stop slot? Or did something change with the cams since release?
> 
> Here are some links where you can look at the different lengths of draw stop grooves and notice a big difference. I'm at work now, so not everybody's pictures are showing up for me at the moment. I don't have much experience with the Prime bows and these unique cams. On the G5 website, click on the picture of the cam to get a large, detailed view of it and you can see the draw stop slot is quite long. Way longer than what was on the 29" Impact I shot. The slot on it reminded me more of the old Elite Revolution DLS cams where the slots were short and specifically placed.
> 
> Here in classifieds: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935627&highlight=impact
> 
> On G5's website: http://www.g5prime.com/technology_detail/193


----------



## zzzzzz

The posted pics of AT members 2013 Prime Impacts and Defy bows all show very short draw stop grooves. 



Out West said:


> Question for you 2013 Prime owners. I was looking at some of the pictures of the 2013 cams (in my Bowhunting magazine, on G5's website, and some pictures here on AT. I noticed some differences on the draw stop grooves. On G5's website and my magazine, the draw stop slot was really long. So almost like you had infinite adjustment to make the valley whatever you want. However, I test shot a 29" Impact and the draw stop slot was very short. So not a lot of room for adjustment. Is it just a matter of certain DLS cams are going to have a way different draw stop slot? Or did something change with the cams since release?
> 
> Here are some links where you can look at the different lengths of draw stop grooves and notice a big difference. I'm at work now, so not everybody's pictures are showing up for me at the moment. I don't have much experience with the Prime bows and these unique cams. On the G5 website, click on the picture of the cam to get a large, detailed view of it and you can see the draw stop slot is quite long. Way longer than what was on the 29" Impact I shot. The slot on it reminded me more of the old Elite Revolution DLS cams where the slots were short and specifically placed.
> 
> Here in classifieds: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935627&highlight=impact
> 
> On G5's website: http://www.g5prime.com/technology_detail/193


----------



## Out West

zzzzzz said:


> The posted pics of AT members 2013 Prime Impacts and Defy bows all show very short draw stop grooves.


Unfortunately here at work, not everybody's pictures show up for me. I was just looking at the G5 add in my bowhunting magazine and on the website, and the draw stop slots looked way different than what was on the Impact I shot. I really liked the Impact I shot. The valley on it wasn't quite as long as bows I've grown accustomed to shooting, but it was still very good. I thought how nice it would be if the slots were just a little longer for more adjustment potential, and that was when I saw the cams with longer slots in my magazine and on the website.


----------



## Juan_ID

I just looked at my pics and I too have the short draw stop slots... When we were adjusting them the other day it still seemed (to me at least) that there was more than enough adjustment for the way I like to shoot...


----------



## quickcat18

Draw stops are designed to give from 65%-80% let off not sure if the one is more adjustable but my guess is the picture and the real thing might not match up perfectly but what you see on the bow is how they are designed.


----------



## choovhntr

Thant makes sense. I posted before how I actually like the valley on my 28.5" shift than the valley(s) I shot on the 29" defy and impact. It felt as you say short to me. If they are cam specific.... I sure wish shops would carry more of them than just the 29" standard.


----------



## cnmodaw

So I have a questions for everyone. I have been shooting my centroid 28" 63# with Gt 22's with 4 fletch blazer x2's, cut to 26 c to c, with screw in insert and a 65 grain head and pin nocks. I had the bow perfectly tuned, broad head, as well as bare shaft and walk back tuned with a CS of just under 13/16. I just bought some new 22's, fletched them up exactly the same with the same points except I put in uni bushings and g nocks. I went out and started to shoot and no matter what I was to the right. When I sighted in 40, I came in close and was to the left. So as unsure as I was, I moved the center shot out a little bit, and shot again, and had to move even more. So now my CS is 7/8 and perfectly tuned again, bare shaft and all back tuned. 

So why the heck would changing my nock to a uni bushing/g nock cause me to have to move my CS?? Just thought it was kind of weird, but its shooting perfect again so I'm just curious.


----------



## Fitz4566

Ever since i shot my bow guys prime shift last year ive wanted, needed a prime for myself. I figured i would wait for 2013 line to come out. Ive been calling the 2 prime dealers near me for weeks now and they still dont have any impacts or defys. Me being as impatient as I am instead of waiting and shooting both defy and impact and making decision between the 2 or the shift I ordered the impact yesterday. I will soon be part of the prime family, cant wait to get it and shoot it! Hope I made the right choice, only thing im unsure of is the longer axle to axle, my current bow is 29 axle to axle pse xforce. If I ended preferring shorter axle to axle ill just buy a defy or shift next year, cant wait for my bow to get here! anyone else have an impact yet? how do you like it? how does it compare to defy? thanks


----------



## lowboy

I just picked up a Like new Centroid the other day. Haven't got to shoot it but a couple times, but love it. I ordered some Gold Tips Velocity XT 340 100gr cut at 28" OT2 said they would be spot on 380gr total Should make a good 3D and hunting setup I hope.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

found some things on e bay that might help those like me who purchased an optifade forest prime. I plan om wrapping my stabilizer in this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221181175685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649. And I hate buying high priced quivers so i ordered this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Q5-...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460b340623. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

rhodeislandhntr said:


> found some things on e bay that might help those like me who purchased an optifade forest prime. I plan om wrapping my stabilizer in this http://www.ebay.com/itm/221181175685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649. And I hate buying high priced quivers so i ordered this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Q5-...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460b340623. Hope this helps someone.


Thanks. Just ordered the quiver. Been looking for awhile.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

no problem, glad i could help someone. seems like a good quiver for the price.


----------



## archerpap

2013 Prime One. 300/26 first go round, 600/53 second time. This ONE is a shooter!!


----------



## Karbon

I got my Impact on Saturday. Now I got to shoot the Defy already and I knew I liked the new Primes but yesterday was the first time I had a set up bow in my DL. I was wowed. 

Smoother than last years with way less noise and vibration. And I know some hate this term but, after the shot I felt nothing in the riser. It's that dead. I'm talking guardian like without the crappy draw cycle lol

I am impressed so far. I have to shoot at distances now that its paper tuned. I'll write a little something up once I shoot a little more. 

Paper tune, QAD HDX, and 400 spine carbon injections on my 27.5 62# impact is as follows:


----------



## Blackhawk_tact

I watched a G5 blow up at my 3D shoot on friday

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Radcheck86

Blackhawk_tact said:


> I watched a G5 blow up at my 3D shoot on friday
> 
> Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


A Prime or a quest? What model?


----------



## PFD42

Any lefties looking for a brand new 2012 shift ap 29"70# . My local dealer has one left on the shelf and at a great price . Pm if your interested ill give info.


----------



## Out West

I went and shot the 2012 Shift and Centroid along with the 2013 Defy and Impact today. I shot the Impact a couple weeks ago and really liked it. Really wanted to try the Defy since all I do is hunt, and thought it might be better suited. Unfortunately not every bow was setup at my specs. So it was not an apples to apples comparison. But I shot all four bows side by side for about 20-30 minutes. Here is my take what I experienced. I'd be curious at everybody elses take that may have shot both.

The 2013's did sound more quiet and have less vibration than the 2012's (not that the 2012's are bad, but the difference did seem noticeable). The 2013's draw was smooth and even all the way back to the wall. The 2012's had a slight hump at the end of the draw cycle right before dumping into the valley. It seems like the 2013's got rid of this hump and dump, but in doing so they also lost some of the valley that I think the 2012's have. I like the smoother draw of the 2013's, but I liked the larger valley of the 2012's. I'd like to be able to play with the 2013's at my correct specs just to see how good the valley could be. I'm not sure I'm a complete fan of the 2013 rubber grip. I think I'm just used to shooting off the bare riser, and I think I would like to try it like that. I think I liked the Impact the best, however, that was the one closest to my specs. So I'm sure I'm biased because of that. Overall I think Prime has some really nice bows. I really like the thought and design put into their cam system, and I'm very tempted at possibly adding a Prime to my collection.


----------



## quickcat18

Do it... The longer you have with one to play with and shoot the the better they get.


----------



## mtn3531

Juan_ID said:


> Just wondering, I was shooting a little bit ago and my yokes aren't even perfectly straight at rest and when I draw back they stay the same. What might that mean??


Not talking about the string splitter, talking about the yoke that comes off the cam (the two halves of the cable).


----------



## mtn3531

Out West said:


> Unfortunately here at work, not everybody's pictures show up for me. I was just looking at the G5 add in my bowhunting magazine and on the website, and the draw stop slots looked way different than what was on the Impact I shot. I really liked the Impact I shot. The valley on it wasn't quite as long as bows I've grown accustomed to shooting, but it was still very good. I thought how nice it would be if the slots were just a little longer for more adjustment potential, and that was when I saw the cams with longer slots in my magazine and on the website.


If you take a close look at that pic on the website you can just barely see where the stop is hiding the part of the cam where that slot ends, then the other slot starts and that is what is making you think it has an infinitely adjustable stop. Trust me, it takes very minor adjustments to the stops on these to bring about a huge change in let-off and valley


----------



## qdmbucks

If any of you are looking for a wrist sling to match your Optifade Forest bow check this out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1945032

matt


----------



## choovhntr

I found the exact same thing when I tested them except thought the defy had the least vibe and was the most dead in hand. I, like you like the valley on the 2012 models better as well.


----------



## Juan_ID

mtn3531 said:


> Not talking about the string splitter, talking about the yoke that comes off the cam (the two halves of the cable).


Haha, that just goes to show you how "new" I am! :embara: Thanks for that, I'll have to pay a little more attention when I go in to shoot tomorrow!


----------



## jwg1976

After reading this thread I became a Centroid owner yesterday.....Hoping to set it up tonight and get pics up later


----------



## jwg1976

Here it is


----------



## FullDrawMedic

jwg1976 said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 1587187


Looks good. I'm waiting for mine to get back from getting new threads and a tune.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

I am looking for an LP Archery PLDX. If anyone has one or has a line on getting one please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Radcheck86

I shot my first round of 5 spot ever today with my Shift. 290 w/19 x's. Not the best I know but pretty satisfied with my first round ever and with a bow I have only had a month.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

Radcheck86 said:


> I shot my first round of 5 spot ever today with my Shift. 290 w/19 x's. Not the best I know but pretty satisfied with my first round ever and with a bow I have only had a month.


Good shooting. When I got my centroid I had a day to set it up and I shot 4 place in my clubs biggest 3D shoot. These are some slick bows!


----------



## Beentown

Shot another good round tonight with the Impact in hunting attire. I am in the process of changing some stuff around a bit and think it is going to be AWESOME. This thing is wanting me to buy a scope and some longer stabs. Just so I can see what I can really do!

First round 300-32x and this one the x-count went up by 3...35X but a 299. If I were shooting some fatties it would have been clean with quite a few more X's.

Here it is in it's current configuration and will update once the changes are made:


----------



## quickcat18

nice check out trinity archery they just released a new target stab


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Juan_ID said:


> Well here's my new toy, this is one bad bad bow! Looking forward to playing with it in the coming months!



Man that is one sweet bow. That's the color I ordered my Defy in. I can't wait to get it. Us Lefties have to have a lot of patience in the archery industry.


----------



## Dbrisc

You guys really need to quit with all the pics of the Defy's and Impact's it's giving me the itch to go shoot one...


----------



## mxz500ss

If I were you I would scratch that itch as soon as possible


----------



## Jtd0314

Review to follow


----------



## Dbrisc

mxz500ss said:


> If I were you I would scratch that itch as soon as possible


I think the fiance would disagree haha


----------



## alks456

Definetely nice looking bows... envy a bit.


----------



## Radcheck86

I almost feel bad for people that walk into there pro shop and buy a creed without shooting one of the primes. Best bow out there IMO.


----------



## alks456

At least for beginners it must be, draw cycle pretty forgiving, cams give more confidence for torgue.
Overall, very balanced for features.


----------



## CritterBuster

I am loveN this bow....


----------



## westdraw

Can anyone recommend someone who builds good strings for Prime bows?? 

I am going to be ordering one here in a couple of weeks and not huge fan of the blue and would like to change colors.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

westdraw said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who builds good strings for Prime bows??
> 
> I am going to be ordering one here in a couple of weeks and not huge fan of the blue and would like to change colors.


JBK hands down.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

westdraw said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who builds good strings for Prime bows??
> 
> I am going to be ordering one here in a couple of weeks and not huge fan of the blue and would like to change colors.


JBK is an awesome option. Overall 9 or 10 out of 10, however combine their AMAZING customer service and hands down the best string manufacturer out there.


----------



## westdraw

Thanks for the input fellas...I will definitely check them out. 

Would you guys mind sharing what they ran for cost?? Just curious as they seem like they would run more due to the cam system. 

You can PM if you would like. If not, thanks either way.


----------



## westdraw

FullDrawMedic said:


> JBK hands down.


Did you happen to get your Prime at Full Draw Archery?? 

I live in Omaha and that is where I plan on purchasing from. Have never dealt with them but have heard good things.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

westdraw said:


> Thanks for the input fellas...I will definitely check them out.


If you need a tune with it Quickcat18 does a good job and you get JBK strings.


----------



## FullDrawMedic

westdraw said:


> Did you happen to get your Prime at Full Draw Archery??
> 
> I live in Omaha and that is where I plan on purchasing from. Have never dealt with them but have heard good things.


No, I got mine off AT classifieds. If you want one go and shoot it at full draw then look on here. You'll get a cheaper bow.


----------



## westdraw

FullDrawMedic said:


> No, I got mine off AT classifieds. If you want one go and shoot it at full draw then look on here. You'll get a cheaper bow.


I have been contemplating that. Really want to get a Defy. I could definitely wait a while and find a used one I am sure. 

Would you mind informing me of what that would run from Quickcat18?? If not no big deal. Again feel free to PM me, thanks again.


----------



## quickcat18

westdraw said:


> I have been contemplating that. Really want to get a Defy. I could definitely wait a while and find a used one I am sure.
> 
> Would you mind informing me of what that would run from Quickcat18?? If not no big deal. Again feel free to PM me, thanks again.


sent you a PM


----------



## stork64

Are there any grip options out there for a centroid?


----------



## quickcat18

Yeti if you go back in this thread in the 50's you should be able to find some pictures other wise yeti archery I know makes some.


----------



## locusthill1831

Does anyone know where I can find a tuning guide for th 2013 bows. Nothing came with either my Impact or Defy. Thanks.


----------



## anon

Heres what I did.

Step 1) Eyeball it.

Step 2) Ok you're good.

I think standard practice is to start with everything center then shoot till you get a comfortable grip. After that, fiddle with some paper and try to watch your arrow flight. If you're looking for more, I'd stick a BH on the end of an arrow and see where it hits.


----------



## greengate

I did a brief search in the forums and Google but I am not finding anything that gives me a price for the paralell cams. (#1's for a 30" draw on an impact to be specific.) Thanks for the help.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

greengate said:


> I did a brief search in the forums and Google but I am not finding anything that gives me a price for the paralell cams. (#1's for a 30" draw on an impact to be specific.) Thanks for the help.


I think they were $40 for a set but dont quote me its been over a year


----------



## quickcat18

you have to buy them from a dealer or find them used here on AT but limbs and cams from a dealer cost around $150 each


----------



## quickcat18

i have now shot the 
2012 centroid (i own it) & shift 
2013 Impact & defy 

my thoughts 

centroid and shift 
back wall - double limb stop is solid 
valley - long and adjustable all the way back you feel like you have to push the sting forward but allows you to relax then move it forward if you like a shorter valley or shooting with back tension and like to pull against the wall. 
vibe - dead in had 
noise - stock it has a sound to it but i would not call it loud and with a few mods it is a quiet bow
feel - they hold great at full draw with nothing on balance is great. 
Grip - i love the grip fits me perfectly 
sight window - cables do coming into the window but not noticeable when focusing on the target. 
Draw - smooth but stiff and has a very very manageable hump at the end 

impact & defy 
back wall - solid double limb stops 
valley - shorter and probably perfect for back tension of people who like to pull against the back wall. 
vibe - dead in hand
noise - stock it is quiet and quieter than the stock centroid and shift very nice
feel - same great balance and feel at full draw
grip - the rubber grip is very nice i would have to shoot it more but best rubber grip i have ever felt 
sight window - clear and open cables don't enter it any more than most any other bow i have owned. 
draw - super smooth little stiff up front but smooth all the way to the wall very nice draw cycle. 

bottom line all 4 prime bows are great my preference is the centroid but it is also what i have been shooting and am very comfortable with it and it is shooting lights out for me so i have no reason to upgrade at this time. But i love what prime did with the new bows i think they really did a great job with the design and draw of these bows and have 4 bows that will serve many different types of shooters. Well done G5 well done.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Great review Quickcat. Thanks.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

nice review.....cant wait to shoot mine but at this point i might cancel my order, i am getting tired of the wait and run around i feel i am getting.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

quickcat18 said:


> i have now shot the
> 2012 centroid (i own it) & shift
> 2013 Impact & defy
> 
> my thoughts
> 
> centroid and shift
> back wall - double limb stop is solid
> valley - long and adjustable all the way back you feel like you have to push the sting forward but allows you to relax then move it forward if you like a shorter valley or shooting with back tension and like to pull against the wall.
> vibe - dead in had
> noise - stock it has a sound to it but i would not call it loud and with a few mods it is a quiet bow
> feel - they hold great at full draw with nothing on balance is great.
> Grip - i love the grip fits me perfectly
> sight window - cables do coming into the window but not noticeable when focusing on the target.
> Draw - smooth but stiff and has a very very manageable hump at the end
> 
> impact & defy
> back wall - solid double limb stops
> valley - shorter and probably perfect for back tension of people who like to pull against the back wall.
> vibe - dead in hand
> noise - stock it is quiet and quieter than the stock centroid and shift very nice
> feel - same great balance and feel at full draw
> grip - the rubber grip is very nice i would have to shoot it more but best rubber grip i have ever felt
> sight window - clear and open cables don't enter it any more than most any other bow i have owned.
> draw - super smooth little stiff up front but smooth all the way to the wall very nice draw cycle.
> 
> bottom line all 4 prime bows are great my preference is the centroid but it is also what i have been shooting and am very comfortable with it and it is shooting lights out for me so i have no reason to upgrade at this time. But i love what prime did with the new bows i think they really did a great job with the design and draw of these bows and have 4 bows that will serve many different types of shooters. Well done G5 well done.




If G5 asked you what you would like to see in the 2014 line what would it be? 

I'd like to see a 35" / 7" or 34.5" / 7.25" at 3.9 pounds.


----------



## Out West

NCBuckNBass said:


> If G5 asked you what you would like to see in the 2014 line what would it be?
> 
> I'd like to see a 35" / 7" or 34.5" / 7.25" at 3.9 pounds.


I'd kind of like to see an ATA in between the Shift and the Impact. Maybe the smooth draw and quietness of the 2013's with a valley a little closer to the 2012's. But the 2013 valley isn't bad by any means.


----------



## quickcat18

rhodeislandhntr said:


> nice review.....cant wait to shoot mine but at this point i might cancel my order, i am getting tired of the wait and run around i feel i am getting.


It will be well worth the wait just stick with it I know they got swamped with orders so everything is moving a little slower but after having my prime foras long as I do now I would do it again and wait for it if I had to. I love my bow.


----------



## Beentown

rhodeislandhntr said:


> nice review.....cant wait to shoot mine but at this point i might cancel my order, i am getting tired of the wait and run around i feel i am getting.


Are you a lefty? Anything different? When did you order?


----------



## quickcat18

My hunting dream bow

2014 prime advantage (name I came up with) 
33 1/2" ATA
7 inch brace 
335fps. 
PCA (A for advantage) cams system ( same as the 2013 cam but with the valley of the 2012) 

Then I think they should make a women's / youth prime. Think of that line up 

Women's / youth 
Shift -30
Defy -31 
Advantage -33-1/2
Centroid-34
Impact -35
One -37


----------



## bone74

Out West said:


> I'd kind of like to see an ATA in between the Shift and the Impact. Maybe the smooth draw and quietness of the 2013's with a valley a little closer to the 2012's. But the 2013 valley isn't bad by any means.


Don't laugh but check out the Quest Drive. It is incredable, it is just like the prime's with out the Parallel Cam. The drive Cam is the same design though so the draw feels the same maybe even better.


----------



## quickcat18

bone74 said:


> Don't laugh but check out the Quest Drive. It is incredable, it is just like the prime's with out the Parallel Cam. The drive Cam is the same design though so the draw feels the same maybe even better.


I am waiting for a quest to have a parallel bottom cam and a idler wheel up top  I think it would make a sweet single cam bow.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

bone74 said:


> Don't laugh but check out the Quest Drive. It is incredable, it is just like the prime's with out the Parallel Cam. The drive Cam is the same design though so the draw feels the same maybe even better.


Is cam lean noticeable not having the parallel cam?


----------



## bone74

I looked hard at it when I shot it and there was no lean what so ever.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Says it's 4.3 pounds! Did it feel heavy? How did the grip feel?


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Beentown said:


> Are you a lefty? Anything different? When did you order?


January 19th is when i ordered it, nothing major, 27in dl, 50lb limbs right hand in optifade forest, the wait is rediculous after i was told 2 weeks.


----------



## bone74

NCBuckNBass said:


> Says it's 4.3 pounds! Did it feel heavy? How did the grip feel?



It didn't feel heavy to me. As for the grip it was hard to say because I'm a lefty and had to shot a right handed one but it wasn't bad that way at all. If I was to compare it to another bow it would be an Answer and I thought it blew it away in all aspects.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

cams are one inch adjustable? Do you know if it's like..... 28.5 that goes from 28-29 or 29.0 that goes 28.5 to 29.5? Is that grip like a Pachmayer rubber one?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

What was better about it than an Answer? That's a bold statement and the fanboys will not be far behind so type fast!


----------



## bone74

Im not sure about the cam but I think the grip is like the Centroid.


----------



## bowshopmen

NCBuckNBass said:


> If G5 asked you what you would like to see in the 2014 line what would it be?
> 
> I'd like to see a 35" / 7" or 34.5" / 7.25" at 3.9 pounds.


My dream bow (I think the Advantage would be a great name)
33 ATA = perfect for 28/29 in. draw
7 brace ( I think a two bow release w/6"brace 345 IBO would be great)
335 IBO 
Impact draw cycle
Shift valley
longer limb pocket to reduce riser reflex and increase full draw stability (already one of the most stable I have shot)
3.9 to 4.2 lb


----------



## bowshopmen

could some of you post up your impact speeds? Mine seems a little slow 29/65 = 390gr. @ 287fps and 372gr. @ 294fps


----------



## NCBuckNBass

bowshopmen said:


> 33 ATA = perfect for 28/29 in. draw
> 7 brace
> l


I thought that too till I started recently playing with the golden ratio https://googledrive.com/host/0B3tuMUDPQ0WpNnJlT2kzZjlJcGc/#/bows and really started to think/remember how much better I shot with my older, longer bows. I really believe in two years that 35" will be the new 32" At 7 brace @ 28-29, 34-35 is more in the sweet spot for the average draw length for hunting accuracy without sacrificing any real mobility.


----------



## bone74

NCBuckNBass said:


> What was better about it than an Answer? That's a bold statement and the fanboys will not be far behind so type fast!


For me it has a better draw cycle, there is no hump or dump of at all. It just pulled so smooth right into the wall. At the shot there is absolutly no kick or vib what so ever. It didn't even feel like the arrow was shot. I shot alot of 2013 bows and for me I would have bought it but I'm looking for a longer ATA and I went with the Impact. I wasn't even considering buying the Drive but when I shot it I had a tough decision to make, it was tied with the Impact for me as the best bow out.


----------



## Novice

I was strongly considering getting a shift last year but did not like the hump at the end of the draw cycle. all this talk now about the new ones having a shorter Valley is now making me think I better wait another year again to see if there's a good combo of both draw cycle in Valley. I got an elite z28 last summer and now I'm addicted to a great valley. so I don't think I can get another bow unless thats comparable


----------



## Out West

Novice said:


> I was strongly considering getting a shift last year but did not like the hump at the end of the draw cycle. all this talk now about the new ones having a shorter Valley is now making me think I better wait another year again to see if there's a good combo of both draw cycle in Valley. I got an elite z28 last summer and now I'm addicted to a great valley. so I don't think I can get another bow unless thats comparable


The valley on the 2013's is still good, but not Elite like. I'm one of those guys that likes a large valley as well, but I think the 2013's is good enough to where I could shoot it comfortably. If Prime just added a slightly longer draw stop groove on their 2013's (and maybe shaved a little weight), it would probably be the perfect bow for every shooter. Have a more adjustable draw stop that would satisfy both short and long valley shooters. I would say the 2013 valley is probably right in-between right now.


----------



## Jared_LA

Out West said:


> The valley on the 2013's is still good, but not Elite like. I'm one of those guys that likes a large valley as well, but I think the 2013's is good enough to where I could shoot it comfortably. If Prime just added a slightly longer draw stop groove on their 2013's (and maybe shaved a little weight), it would probably be the perfect bow for every shooter. Have a more adjustable draw stop that would satisfy both short and long valley shooters. I would say the 2013 valley is probably right in-between
> right now.


Outwest:
Can you expand upon this discussion? I'm considering the Defy and Impact and have shot the Shift. The Shift I shot was 27" and was a tad short. To get the most valley on the new cams, would it be better to order a 27" and increase draw or a 27.5" and decrease?


----------



## Mathias

rhodeislandhntr said:


> January 19th is when i ordered it, nothing major, 27in dl, 50lb limbs right hand in optifade forest, the wait is rediculous after i was told 2 weeks.


I'm waiting longer than expected too. the demand has reportedly been enormous.......we should have kept our mouths :zip: lol.


----------



## Out West

Jared_LA said:


> Outwest:
> Can you expand upon this discussion? I'm considering the Defy and Impact and have shot the Shift. The Shift I shot was 27" and was a tad short. To get the most valley on the new cams, would it be better to order a 27" and increase draw or a 27.5" and decrease?


To be honest, I've had the same question myself and wondered what DL would be best to order (I'm 29"). Wondered what ordering short and twisting cables/string to run long would do. But I'm not the best one to answer that as I don't own a Prime (at least not yet). Some of these owners could probably answer these questions better. To those that are worried the valley on the new Primes definitely isn't bad by any means and I like a large valley (at least not the ones I've shot). Just not as long as the previous Primes or Elite like.


----------



## rustown

Question is for anyone who has shot both the Defy and Impact. I was all in for getting a Prime until I heard about the short valley. How would the valley compare to a Hoyt or Mathews solocam bow? I've owned several of both of these brands...that's all I can compare. Anyone care to answer this for me?


----------



## Out West

rustown said:


> Question is for anyone who has shot both the Defy and Impact. I was all in for getting a Prime until I heard about the short valley. How would the valley compare to a Hoyt or Mathews solocam bow? I've owned several of both of these brands...that's all I can compare. Anyone care to answer this for me?


Out of the ones I shot I wouldn't really call the valley short. I'd call it in the middle. I thought the valley was as good (if not better) as the 2013 Hoyts and Mathews I shot. Don't really remember the exact valley comparison other than I liked the Prime bows better than any of their offerings.


----------



## quickcat18

the 2013 prime defy & impact. to me have a shorter valley than the centorid and shift but they are a smoother draw. But the 2013's have enough of a valley it is very shoot-able from what i am trying to remember of shooting the RTK cam hoyts last year (which i personally did not like) as the ones i shot wanted to jerk forward, GO, or take off more than what i felt like the Primes this year did. The few mathews i have shot have a very spongy back wall so they felt way different than what the primes do to me. i also shot the Bowtech experience and to me it had the same type of valley and feel as the prime bows. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Karbon

Impact and Defy have as large of valley as the 2013's offerings from Hoyt and Mathews. The valley is not any shorter IMO.


----------



## quickcat18

Karbon said:


> Impact and Defy have as large of valley as the 2013's offerings from Hoyt and Mathews. The valley is not any shorter IMO.


this ^^^^^ 

i think when i used the word "short/ shorter" in my review is was in compassion to the 2012 centroid and shift which is a little longer. but the valley on the defy and impact is not short i would agree with the "middle" term used above. and will say that the impact and defy are great bows if i was in the market they would be top of my list but my centroid is working so well for me I don't feel the need to upgrade at this time... but if i did it would be to a impact.

valley is also one of those personal preference things depending on your shooting style, release and what feel you like. I am not a true back tension style shooter i use my tru fire edge for everything and like to draw have the bow hit a very solid wall and then like to be able to relax where if i need to let down it feels like i need to push the string forward, i am not a pull against the wall type of shooter or do i pinch my shoulder blades on the shot. Because of this the Centroid has my perfect valley but i also know how i shot is not the norm but it works for me.


----------



## rustown

Thanks, guys. I appreciate your input. My only gripe about the Hoyt RKT cam was that it wanted to "go" at full draw. Granted, that could be due to a form flaw on my part. I just don't want ANOTHER $1000 bow that does that. Thanks again.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## bowhuntingbama

rustown said:


> Thanks, guys. I appreciate your input. My only gripe about the Hoyt RKT cam was that it wanted to "go" at full draw. Granted, that could be due to a form flaw on my part. I just don't want ANOTHER $1000 bow that does that. Thanks again.


Just my 2 cents the centroid and shift were better bows and their valleys are unbelievable.


----------



## MICCOX

Ok guys lets talk about the Impact I have shot this bow and all I can say is OMG. 
But I would like to know the pros & cons on it.
Some of you have been shooting it for some time now.
So how hard is it to tune and how are the strings holding up.

Thanks for all your in put.


----------



## NCstick

Miccox, I can speak for the Centroid. I am in the 6,000 shot neighbor hood on mine now. I have not had to do a single thing but, shoot the bow. Not once has it came out of time nor has the string stretched. I had to add a touch of serving to the string where it had separated slightly. I'm not sure if that was due to the D-loop sliding and causing the separation. I know it isn't a Defy or impact but, I wouldn't expect anything less from Prime.


----------



## JONEZ24

I ordered the impact so I can't answer your questions but I had the same impression of the Prime bows. I shot the defy and loved everything except the ATA. I hope to utilize the new strings every 2 years, I just hope they are quality and not something that ends up costing me more than they are worth.


----------



## mongopino915

The Prime stock string/cables are about as good as any quality custom make out there. Most folks that changed them are due to look preference. I have about 4,000 shoots on the stock string/cables on the Shift LR and absolutely did not have to make any adjustments. Come January of 2014, we will see how the free string/cables replacement policy works. Good Luck.


----------



## PFD42

Any LH defy's shown up yet?


----------



## MICCOX

Ok avery one has talk about how good the strings are but how hard is it to tune this bow and keep it there.


----------



## T-Man KS

quickcat18 said:


> this ^^^^^
> 
> i think when i used the word "short/ shorter" in my review is was in compassion to the 2012 centroid and shift which is a little longer. but the valley on the defy and impact is not short i would agree with the "middle" term used above. and will say that the impact and defy are great bows if i was in the market they would be top of my list but my centroid is working so well for me I don't feel the need to upgrade at this time... but if i did it would be to a impact.
> 
> valley is also one of those personal preference things depending on your shooting style, release and what feel you like. I am not a true back tension style shooter i use my tru fire edge for everything and like to draw have the bow hit a very solid wall and then like to be able to relax where if i need to let down it feels like i need to push the string forward, i am not a pull against the wall type of shooter or do i pinch my shoulder blades on the shot. Because of this the Centroid has my perfect valley but i also know how i shot is not the norm but it works for me.


This:up:

I just recently bought the Defy, and after shooting it I just couldn't get used to the short Valley. The bow shot great! I kept fighting the bow from wanting to go. I just got it sold, and bought the Centroid to go along with my Shift. I guess I'm just use to the draw cycle and longer valley on the older style PC's.I also liked the the Grip better on the older models. Everyone is different in what they like, and I too like a deeper longer Valley. 

Don't get me wrong, the 13's are nice shooters, and after shooting them didn't see a need to upgrade from what I have. Just a longer version which I just bought a few days ago.:thumb:


----------



## T-Man KS

MICCOX said:


> Ok avery one has talk about how good the strings are but how hard is it to tune this bow and keep it there.


I just had my Shift checked and tuned the other day, and nothing had changed since the first day I bought it. I've had it a year. I will probably have my string replaced next year. So far so good on the strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Lets hear some more


----------



## bow-legged

I have had my centroid since July and peep has never moved and cams have stayed in sync. The bad thing is I don't think my cables are going to make it to July let alone July 2014. Lots of wear at the glide.


----------



## er5880

I just got my Impact last week and now waiting on mods. I have not seen anyone mention it, but seems to me that the draw lenghts are running a half inch long. Anyone else notice this. Love the way it shoots just ready to get it right.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

wow, i heard they are running just a 1/8in long on the impact and short on the one. I was afraid of this so i ordered mine at 27 being a 27in dl and had the dealer get some 26.5 in cams to be on the safe side. I just hope it comes in soon.


----------



## Flyboy21

Love mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

er5880 said:


> I just got my Impact last week and now waiting on mods. I have not seen anyone mention it, but seems to me that the draw lenghts are running a half inch long. Anyone else notice this. Love the way it shoots just ready to get it right.


Mine was right on...measured. 

There are no mods to replace are you sure it isn't an Elite? lol


----------



## Scottie/PA

er5880 said:


> I just got my Impact last week and now waiting on mods. I have not seen anyone mention it, but seems to me that the draw lenghts are running a half inch long. Anyone else notice this. Love the way it shoots just ready to get it right.


All the Impacts I have checked are approx. 1/8" long. Great bows!!!


----------



## er5880

Did not think I was crazy. I do have the grip off with can account for a little extra as well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Beentown

Beentown said:


> Mine was right on...measured.
> 
> There are no mods to replace are you sure it isn't an Elite? lol


Mine is actually just over a 1/16th over claimed. It was close enough to right on that I overstated but for those that difference is important I thought I would edit. I have not tried to squeak out that extra bit because I knew I wanted it shorter to shoot off of the riser. I measure at a 29" DL on the dot but like it a bit shorter so I ordered 28.5" cams and then make up some DL with shooting of the riser. Great bows.


----------



## Out West

I know this happens every year with every bow brand, but all of a sudden I'm seeing a lot of new 2013 Primes up for sale in the classifieds, and some by people that seemed to praise them. Just wondered what is causing the change of heart? Seems to be a lot of talk of valley on these bows. Just wondered if the valley wasn't enough for you guys after having some time with them? Was it something else? Just surprising seeing people spend $1000 on a bow, and then dump it before you know it. Seems you would be sure of the purchase before spending that kind of $$$$.


----------



## quickcat18

it happens every year with most companies i think it is silly personally i like to give a new bow a good go around before i put it on the chopping block but to each there own. i know my Prime is not going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Beentown

Out West said:


> I know this happens every year with every bow brand, but all of a sudden I'm seeing a lot of new 2013 Primes up for sale in the classifieds, and some by people that seemed to praise them. Just wondered what is causing the change of heart? Seems to be a lot of talk of valley on these bows. Just wondered if the valley wasn't enough for you guys after having some time with them? Was it something else? Just surprising seeing people spend $1000 on a bow, and then dump it before you know it. Seems you would be sure of the purchase before spending that kind of $$$$.


Only 4 for sale in the last couple days. One is Karbons (he is just switching to Optifade Forest) and another appears to be from a dealer. It isn't like there have been any negative reviews.


----------



## IRISH_11

Out West said:


> I know this happens every year with every bow brand, but all of a sudden I'm seeing a lot of new 2013 Primes up for sale in the classifieds, and some by people that seemed to praise them. Just wondered what is causing the change of heart? Seems to be a lot of talk of valley on these bows. Just wondered if the valley wasn't enough for you guys after having some time with them? Was it something else? Just surprising seeing people spend $1000 on a bow, and then dump it before you know it. Seems you would be sure of the purchase before spending that kind of $$$$.



Shouldn't you be on the Elite thread????


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

I AM SICK OF WAITING ON MINE, This is getting pathetic, all my dealer tells me is, " I talked to them and they said its in the shipping stage" BUT when I asked what stage he couldnt tell me anything else, he said he will get an email to say when it will ship. That was last week, I am on week 5 or 6 now with no bow.


----------



## mongopino915

Not sure if someone has asked this before but will the cams on the Defy fit the Shift LR? 

Love the Shift LR but did not want to fork out another 1K for G5 Prime with very similar specs to the Shift LR. Just wanted to reduce that hump before the dump. Thanks.


----------



## Lost Horn

I believe the 2013 models have a wider limb as well as a wider cam. The dual tracks are spaced a little farther apart for even more stability. So, I doubt they will interchange with the 2012 limbs.

Giving my opinion while 20' off the ground.


----------



## Out West

IRISH_11 said:


> Shouldn't you be on the Elite thread????


I'm not shooting Elites right now. I just like the elk avatar and have never changed it from when I was shooting Elite.


----------



## IRISH_11

Out West said:


> I'm not shooting Elites right now. I just like the elk avatar and have never changed it from when I was shooting Elite.



K den


----------



## Beentown

Updated pic of set up:


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Man that looks sweet Beener! Love how you coordinated the blue with the arrows and all.


----------



## Beentown

AttilaTheHun said:


> Man that looks sweet Beener! Love how you coordinated the blue with the arrows and all.


I look like a rough neck but my bows are Metro


----------



## bowshopmen

have any of you guys done speed studs on your impact? if so, how many and what position?
Thanks


----------



## aljburk

bowshopmen said:


> have any of you guys done speed studs on your impact? if so, how many and what position?
> Thanks


Interesting...


----------



## k10brink

I got a Shift for Christmas and have really enjoyed shooting it in my winter league. With that being said I purchased a new 12 Centroid today at a reduced cost that I'm Looking forward to setting up for 3d. These Prime bows rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I should have posted on here but wasn't thinking. Anyway I just posted a post asking for help if anyone knows why I lost my valley. I got my bow out after 3-4 months of sitting and now I have no valley. The valley and wall were one of my favorite things about this bow and now I have no valley. I am still holding 50-60lbs at full draw. My valley went from what felt like 3 inches to what feels like 1/4 inch. I know I can put in twists or take them out on the cables and eventually I should get it back, but just seeing if anyone else hit this and if anyone can confirm my thoughts of adding twists as opposed to removing them.


----------



## lunghit

bowhuntingbama said:


> I should have posted on here but wasn't thinking. Anyway I just posted a post asking for help if anyone knows why I lost my valley. I got my bow out after 3-4 months of sitting and now I have no valley. The valley and wall were one of my favorite things about this bow and now I have no valley. I am still holding 50-60lbs at full draw. My valley went from what felt like 3 inches to what feels like 1/4 inch. I know I can put in twists or take them out on the cables and eventually I should get it back, but just seeing if anyone else hit this and if anyone can confirm my thoughts of adding twists as opposed to removing them.


Check to make sure your stops did not move. Kind of a strange problem.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

lunghit said:


> Check to make sure your stops did not move. Kind of a strange problem.


I agree thats why I am asking. I checked the stops and I cant say for sure where they were but both are in the same position and very tight so I doubt that they moved. Any other ideas? Do you know where they should be set?


----------



## mxz500ss

Send quickcat a PM he is good with Primes


----------



## bowhuntingbama

mxz500ss said:


> Send quickcat a PM he is good with Primes


Yeah I am sure I will end up asking him just hate always asking him lol


----------



## Alaska at heart

He loves to answer Prime questions and tune Prime bows. My black 2012 Centroid is going to quickcat tomorrow for a cam swap, as a AT friend just bought a used 2012 Centroid with 29" cams and my 29.5" are a bit long for me. They should be arriving tomorrow or Tuesday, so I hope to be back to shooting with the revised setup later in the week.


----------



## Flyboy21

I shot my first Prime bow a Centroid this yr at the IBO worlds and I fell in love,Its all I have talked about sense. Recently sold my 2 Mathews bows and bought a new Impact that I love. So my uncle starts asking about Prime I tell him that I love everything about it so he decides to try one out after 5 shots or so at the Prime dealer he walks out with a 2011 Centroid. He is now complaining about being able to see the cables at full draw ? Has anyone else had this problem and if so is there a fix??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

The centroid cables do enter the sight window but if you focus on the target you don't even notice them, the more he shoot the less he will notice the cables.


----------



## Flyboy21

I will relay that info to him. Thank you. I can't wait to see and shoot my Impact when you are done with it. Thanks again quickcat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

It is getting tuned up tonight I will keep you updated if it will be shipped out in the morning.


----------



## Flyboy21

Awesome I can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountaindewguy

Anyone wondering about left handed defy models... The riser for mine was being dipped Thursday, so I should see mine hopefully end of this week.... Yes I bought it without shooting it lol... Shot the centroid a couple times and liked it... And valley has never bothered me much so I took a plunge... I have a feeling I won't be disappointed


----------



## mtn3531

mountaindewguy said:


> Anyone wondering about left handed defy models... The riser for mine was being dipped Thursday, so I should see mine hopefully end of this week.... Yes I bought it without shooting it lol... Shot the centroid a couple times and liked it... And valley has never bothered me much so I took a plunge... I have a feeling I won't be disappointed


You'll be more than satisfied with that one. Much better draw cycle on the new ones


----------



## mtn3531

Flyboy21 said:


> I shot my first Prime bow a Centroid this yr at the IBO worlds and I fell in love,Its all I have talked about sense. Recently sold my 2 Mathews bows and bought a new Impact that I love. So my uncle starts asking about Prime I tell him that I love everything about it so he decides to try one out after 5 shots or so at the Prime dealer he walks out with a 2011 Centroid. He is now complaining about being able to see the cables at full draw ? Has anyone else had this problem and if so is there a fix??
> 
> If he torques the bow any at all the cables will definitely come in to the sight picture. The harness coming off of the top cam will tell the tale at full draw. You can glance up at it and it will let you know right away if the bow is being torqued either way.


----------



## mtn3531

er5880 said:


> I just got my Impact last week and now waiting on mods. I have not seen anyone mention it, but seems to me that the draw lenghts are running a half inch long. Anyone else notice this. Love the way it shoots just ready to get it right.


If you're waiting on mods...I hope you mean cams. These don't have mods. I've never had one come through here that was more than an 1/8" off


----------



## mtn3531

mongopino915 said:


> Not sure if someone has asked this before but will the cams on the Defy fit the Shift LR?
> 
> Love the Shift LR but did not want to fork out another 1K for G5 Prime with very similar specs to the Shift LR. Just wanted to reduce that hump before the dump. Thanks.


No, they will not.


----------



## mtn3531

bowhuntingbama said:


> I think they were $40 for a set but dont quote me its been over a year



Dude, where are you getting your info? lol


----------



## NCstick

Flyboy21 said:


> I shot my first Prime bow a Centroid this yr at the IBO worlds and I fell in love,Its all I have talked about sense. Recently sold my 2 Mathews bows and bought a new Impact that I love. So my uncle starts asking about Prime I tell him that I love everything about it so he decides to try one out after 5 shots or so at the Prime dealer he walks out with a 2011 Centroid. He is now complaining about being able to see the cables at full draw ? Has anyone else had this problem and if so is there a fix??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my centroid for 2 weeks before I noticed. It would have been longer had someone on here not asked me if it bothered me. I can't see them unless I'm looking for them. Tell him to look at his target and forget about the cables. For as well as the bow shoots its not forth complaining about.


----------



## Flyboy21

NCstick said:


> I had my centroid for 2 weeks before I noticed. It would have been longer had someone on here not asked me if it bothered me. I can't see them unless I'm looking for them. Tell him to look at his target and forget about the cables. For as well as the bow shoots its not forth complaining about.


I would have to agree!


----------



## Flyboy21

I want to take a few minutes to let everyone know what kind of person quickcat18 is. I sent him my Impact last week and from day one he has had awesome communication with me telling me that he would be away for a couple days. The day he returned home from vacation he updated me that my bow had arrived and he was expecting my new JBK strings at anytime. He Pm'd me almost everyday with updates and progress. Quickcat18 then Pm'd me and told me the bow had been sent using the return shipping via USPS that I sent with the bow. Today a day later my bow shows up on quickcats doorstep with a obvious problem with the return shipping I bought from the USPS. Quickcat instantly Pm'd me to let me know. I ask him if there is anyway he would overnight my bow and I would PayPal him more money to do so quickcat didn't blink a eye, took my bow to FedEx and called me from the counter of FedEx and gave me 3 different options for shipping and payed for the shipping on the spot! I PayPal'ed the money to quickcat immediately.
I want everyone on AT to consider quickcat for all their work on their Prime equipment! WHAT A STAND UP GUY! And thank you again for all you have done.
SSgt. Justin Petzold
U.S.A.F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

Flyboy21 said:


> I want to take a few minutes to let everyone know what kind of person quickcat18 is. I sent him my Impact last week and from day one he has had awesome communication with me telling me that he would be away for a couple days. The day he returned home from vacation he updated me that my bow had arrived and he was expecting my new JBK strings at anytime. He Pm'd me almost everyday with updates and progress. Quickcat18 then Pm'd me and told me the bow had been sent using the return shipping via USPS that I sent with the bow. Today a day later my bow shows up on quickcats doorstep with a obvious problem with the return shipping I bought from the USPS. Quickcat instantly Pm'd me to let me know. I ask him if there is anyway he would overnight my bow and I would PayPal him more money to do so quickcat didn't blink a eye, took my bow to FedEx and called me from the counter of FedEx and gave me 3 different options for shipping and payed for the shipping on the spot! I PayPal'ed the money to quickcat immediately.
> I want everyone on AT to consider quickcat for all their work on their Prime equipment! WHAT A STAND UP GUY! And thank you again for all you have done.
> SSgt. Justin Petzold
> U.S.A.F
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the kind words and it was my pleasure. Let me know how it shoots for you when you get the bow and thank you for your service.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Thats AWESOME, I plan on sending mine to him whaen I can. I think I shot a little better tonight ( 421 out of 450) but I think there is room for improvement. I also found shooting off the riser seems to make a small difference to me. I was looking at my cams tonight and at rest it looked like the top was leaning, It could be me, I was exhausted and then thought, how can these cams lean the way they are set up, is it possible?


----------



## Alaska at heart

Quickcat completed my cam swap and has my Centroid purring once again with the 29" (PC#5) cams. The JBK strings stayed perfectly in tune and just required a bit of peep adjustment from the difference in cam dynamics. Now it fits me like a glove and I anticipate a long history with this particular bow. Thanks so much Adam for all your help and great service. As others have reiterated, quickcat is an excellent Prime bow tuner as well as JBK string dealer. They are an awesome duo! :thumbs_up


----------



## FallFever

I am looking to buy a LH Centroid 28", 60lbs. if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## scaffido

i just shot the 2013 Shift and Defy back to back yesterday. the new Defy is much smoother draw than the shift. ive known about the Prime bows for a few years and they sell them at my local pro shop but never picked one up. i have been drawn to the Elite bows for years now but i really like the Defy, remindes me of my Elite bows. i think i might have to try one out soon.


----------



## quickcat18

The 2013 are great bows for sure


----------



## bowhuntingbama

scaffido said:


> i just shot the 2013 Shift and Defy back to back yesterday. the new Defy is much smoother draw than the shift. ive known about the Prime bows for a few years and they sell them at my local pro shop but never picked one up. i have been drawn to the Elite bows for years now but i really like the Defy, remindes me of my Elite bows. i think i might have to try one out soon.


I hope you do get one, it's been the best bow that I have ever shot in my life. And this means a lot coming from someone who switched bows every 4-6 months. I have had my centroid almost a year and no plans on getting rid of it. I am about to buy a strother moxie as a back up but thats just because I am getting a great deal on it


----------



## wojo14

Heres mine.
2012 Centroid.
Want to shoot the 2013. Looking for a new hunting rig!


----------



## bowhuntingbama

wojo14 said:


> Heres mine.
> 2012 Centroid.
> Want to shoot the 2013. Looking for a new hunting rig!
> 
> View attachment 1622656
> View attachment 1622656



GREAT looking bow.


----------



## NCstick

Updated pic of mine. I don't think I've posted it on this thread yet. If so, I'm sorry.


----------



## alfabuck

If there are any other lefties waiting for the one I just heard from g5 yesterday they didn't even start making lefty risers yet and that it may be late April at the earliest before they start them. My Centroid will bring my workhorse until then.


----------



## lovetohunt93

Ive been waiting a long time to post pictures in this legendary thread! 

Here is my 60/27.5 Prime Impact in Optifade Forest.


----------



## scaffido

bowhuntingbama said:


> I hope you do get one, it's been the best bow that I have ever shot in my life. And this means a lot coming from someone who switched bows every 4-6 months. I have had my centroid almost a year and no plans on getting rid of it. I am about to buy a strother moxie as a back up but thats just because I am getting a great deal on it


So I pulled the trigger on a 2013 Defy today. All black 28"/70# it shoots very well, just waiting for a new rest this week and ill be good to go. 
I also go through a lot of bows, looking for "the one". I've been a fan of Elites for sometime now and I hope this Prime works out. It has the same features I love about Elite bows plus some new features I'm not used to, I hope it works for me. 

Ill post pics here this week.


----------



## dblack2206

Wondering about experiences from folks who shoot both pse and g5? I currently have a 2010 dream season evo 70lb in skulls camp. Now I love this bow... shoot it very well, tagged a muley at over 60yds with it and I shoot good consistent groups at 80yds. But, I shot a g5 impact today at a shop, and wow. Felt so solid at full draw, and the draw cycle was butter. Granted I shot a 60lber and mine is 70lb. 

However I thought I would see if there are any out there shooting.g both before I bought one to see which I lime better. I have been toying with the idea of switching to a 60lb bow anyhow with the better penetration of the narrow shafted arrows like the vap.

Any thoughts and advice appreciated!


----------



## Thefever

Dang! Lovetohunt93, that looks awesome. I went with the all black, but that Optifade forest was a close close 2nd. That is super sweet. Congrats on it!


----------



## jmann28

The website lists the impact as only getting to a 30inch draw. Anyone know of these getting out to 31? My brother wants to get into archery and likes the primes and that they're made in Michigan. Hes at least a 31 inch draw. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## NCstick

I know of a 26" impact.


----------



## Lost Horn

jmann28 said:


> The website lists the impact as only getting to a 30inch draw. Anyone know of these getting out to 31? My brother wants to get into archery and likes the primes and that they're made in Michigan. Hes at least a 31 inch draw. Any help is appreciated!


The impact does not reach 31" the only bows in the Prime line up are 'The One' and the 'Centroid'. 

Giving my opinion while 20' off the ground.


----------



## quickcat18

impacts i have tuned have run 1/8" long so your could get one close to 30.5 but i doubt 31 unless you get the ATA under 35 and then let the limbs bots out. event then i am not sure what the draw length would be. 

the Centroid goes to 31 and is a great bow.


----------



## retrieverfishin

If anyone has a ti-glide they can part with let me know! In need!


----------



## PFD42

Anyone have a LH 2012 centroid 29"they wanna get rid of?


----------



## AnotherStrother

Anyone looking for a 2013 Prime Impact I have one For Sale in classifieds! Take a Look! Dont wait to order one~


----------



## Lightfoot2

*****Please help*****
Not sure if anyone has addressed this in this thread/forum yet.

Are you guys having issues with the cables in your sight picture? My bow is new and just getting the strings broken in, but I am getting a lot of trouble from the cables. Accuracy is great, but the cables are close to and sometime obstruct the pin or target.

Is there a fix for this?

Thanks for reading,
J


----------



## bowshopmen

what arrow should I shoot out of a 29/60+ Impact. I prefer a stiffer spine, but have heard they like a bit lighter???? pm me if you have a combo that is working good. thanks


----------



## quickcat18

Jake and Anna said:


> *****Please help*****
> Not sure if anyone has addressed this in this thread/forum yet.
> 
> Are you guys having issues with the cables in your sight picture? My bow is new and just getting the strings broken in, but I am getting a lot of trouble from the cables. Accuracy is great, but the cables are close to and sometime obstruct the pin or target.
> 
> Is there a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> J


what bow are you shooting?


----------



## quickcat18

bowshopmen said:


> what arrow should I shoot out of a 29/60+ Impact. I prefer a stiffer spine, but have heard they like a bit lighter???? pm me if you have a combo that is working good. thanks


depends on what you are doing. i shoot a 28inch carbon to carbon FMJ with a 400 spine, 436grains out of my 29.5/60 centroid they fly like darts at 277fps. 

i tuned a impact 28.5/60 shooting a black eagle 310 grains shooting at 305fps he was using for 3D


----------



## bowshopmen

quickcat18 said:


> depends on what you are doing. i shoot a 28inch carbon to carbon FMJ with a 400 spine, 436grains out of my 29.5/60 centroid they fly like darts at 277fps.
> 
> i tuned a impact 28.5/60 shooting a black eagle 310 grains shooting at 305fps he was using for 3D


Whitetail hunting is what I do. I am hoping to end up around 370gr. with something like a gt velocity 340, or a flatline 340, or a velocity 400 with 20gr. insert weight to improve FOC (but I was wandering if that would be too light of a spine w/the insert weights). I would be cutting them 27.75" using 100gr. tip. I tried some bloodline 330 and had trouble with nock left tear, even when I moved the rest in.


----------



## Lightfoot2

Shooting the 2012 Prime Shift.



quickcat18 said:


> what bow are you shooting?


----------



## quickcat18

Jake and Anna said:


> Shooting the 2012 Prime Shift.


cables do enter sight picture but should not cover up the pin make sure it is not caused by your grip that moves them into the sight window. where is your center shot on the bow currently as well?


----------



## retrieverfishin

bowshopmen said:


> Whitetail hunting is what I do. I am hoping to end up around 370gr. with something like a gt velocity 340, or a flatline 340, or a velocity 400 with 20gr. insert weight to improve FOC (but I was wandering if that would be too light of a spine w/the insert weights). I would be cutting them 27.75" using 100gr. tip. I tried some bloodline 330 and had trouble with nock left tear, even when I moved the rest in.


If you are looking at gold tips, my setup is pretty close to yours. I have a 29"/60lb Centroid. Shooting Gold tip 55/75 (.400 spine) prohunters 28" of carbon. They weigh in at 368gr with a 100 gr tip and no insert weight. They fly perfect.


----------



## bowshopmen

retrieverfishin said:


> If you are looking at gold tips, my setup is pretty close to yours. I have a 29"/60lb Centroid. Shooting Gold tip 55/75 (.400 spine) prohunters 28" of carbon. They weigh in at 368gr with a 100 gr tip and no insert weight. They fly perfect.


thanks


----------



## Karbon

Back and forth this year.

Settling on a Defy for my 2013 season. 

Black Defy....Final answer!


----------



## mountaindewguy

Still waiting on my LH defy... Ordered in Jan. And was told would arrive in 4-5 weeks.. still not here 8 weeks later... Not happy so far.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

mountaindewguy said:


> Still waiting on my LH defy... Ordered in Jan. And was told would arrive in 4-5 weeks.. still not here 8 weeks later... Not happy so far.


Dont expect it until the end of April. I'm in the same boat, but I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## mountaindewguy

Yea just called the shop... Said g5 scrapped a bunch of risers because they didn't meet spec... He said few weeks into April for sure... So much for my turkey season, guess ill be going shotgun


----------



## PFD42

My newest lady Sally


----------



## AttilaTheHun

mountaindewguy said:


> Yea just called the shop... Said g5 scrapped a bunch of risers because they didn't meet spec... He said few weeks into April for sure... So much for my turkey season, guess ill be going shotgun


Man, that stinks, but I'd rather wait then receive a bow out of specs! Kudos to G5 if that's the case and keeping their commitment to quality!


----------



## Chopayne

Karbon said:


> Back and forth this year.
> 
> Settling on a Defy for my 2013 season.
> 
> Black Defy....Final answer!


Hehe just buy your old bow back, the optifade is a huge factor in why I want the defy.


----------



## atf

Karbon said:


> Back and forth this year.
> 
> Settling on a Defy for my 2013 season.
> 
> Black Defy....Final answer!


Did you try the OK Archery Smoke Bow?


----------



## 3Dassassin

*my brand new quest primal*

couple pics of my new primal,got a good deal on it that i couldn't pass up..was still in the bow never been shot,just waiting on my draw mods to come in so i can get it set up. i tossed a old apex sight on it for now till i decide what sight i wanna go with for sure,one of the smoothest drawing bows i've ever had and the open country camo is pretty cool looking as well. can't wait to start shooting it


----------



## curt514

3Dassassin said:


> couple pics of my new primal,got a good deal on it that i couldn't pass up..was still in the bow never been shot,just waiting on my draw mods to come in so i can get it set up. i tossed a old apex sight on it for now till i decide what sight i wanna go with for sure,one of the smoothest drawing bows i've ever had and the open country camo is pretty cool looking as well. can't wait to start shooting it


Where did you fine one in Opti-fade?? I have never seen one that was not in RTAP or the fade.


----------



## 3Dassassin

curt514 said:


> Where did you fine one in Opti-fade?? I have never seen one that was not in RTAP or the fade.


a local guy that is in the process of getting a divorce needed to get rid of it,not sure where he got it from.i thought they only made the quest line in black,g-fade and solid camo didnt know they had a opti fade option


----------



## Travis Shaw

mountaindewguy said:


> Yea just called the shop... Said g5 scrapped a bunch of risers because they didn't meet spec... He said few weeks into April for sure... So much for my turkey season, guess ill be going shotgun


 I am waiting on an impact also, it sucks but I know it will be worth it. Have a lefty centroid and had to wait a while last year and it was worth it.


----------



## quickcat18

Travis Shaw said:


> I am waiting on an impact also, it sucks but I know it will be worth it. Have a lefty centroid and had to wait a while last year and it was worth it.


now you can get rid of that hoyt


----------



## bowshopmen

just got my Impact tuned up!!!!!!!!! Shoots sweet.


----------



## Chevyguy28

Does anyone have 27"cams that they don't need or want to swap their 27"cams to a 28" On their 2012 shift?Need to step down an inch in draw length.


----------



## Fitz4566

still waiting on an impact myself, cant wait


----------



## sushiman2000

I'm looking for some PC6 cams. Does anyone have a set for sale?


----------



## quickcat18

looking for cams for a impact need PCX # 3 (29inch) i have PCX #1 (30inch) to trade. let me know if you have any.


----------



## deere

Does anyone have a non-fall away rest on their primes? I want to put a hostage or a quick tune 360 on mine for hunting.I shoot aluminum so unfortunately no whisker biscuits.


----------



## wojo14

deere said:


> Does anyone have a non-fall away rest on their primes? I want to put a hostage or a quick tune 360 on mine for hunting.I shoot aluminum so unfortunately no whisker biscuits.


I use a fire nock rest on my centroid target set up


----------



## retrieverfishin

Hey guys, looking for some PC5 cams. If anybody has a set that would want to sell or trade for PC9's PM me!

Thanks!


----------



## Lightfoot2

*****need advice for quiver*****
I am looking for a low profile and lightweight quiver for my Shift that will fit with my HHA sight. Looking for a 2 piece. The current fusion quiver sticks out too much and too heavy. 

Please advise fellow Prime Archers. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3

ill post a little bit of PRIME bow porn :wink:


----------



## bowhuntingbama

Jake and Anna said:


> *****need advice for quiver*****
> I am looking for a low profile and lightweight quiver for my Shift that will fit with my HHA sight. Looking for a 2 piece. The current fusion quiver sticks out too much and too heavy.
> 
> Please advise fellow Prime Archers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Any reason it has to be a 2 piece? I just switched quivers and found what I think is an amazing quiver. I went to the trophy ridge beacon and can't believe how awesome that quiver is. I suggest giving it a try. Low profile, low cost, easily removeable, comes with led lights (just in case), and has a hangar built in. In my opinion best and most inovative quiver made


----------



## quickcat18

i really like my G5 head lock quiver as well.


----------



## Lightfoot2

bowhuntingbama said:


> Any reason it has to be a 2 piece? I just switched quivers and found what I think is an amazing quiver. I went to the trophy ridge beacon and can't believe how awesome that quiver is. I suggest giving it a try. Low profile, low cost, easily removeable, comes with led lights (just in case), and has a hangar built in. In my opinion best and most inovative quiver made


Thanks for the recommendation. I thought a 2 pc would be closer to the riser. My current 1 pc quiver has to have long spacers because of the type of sight. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Jake and Anna said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I thought a 2 pc would be closer to the riser. My current 1 pc quiver has to have long spacers because of the type of sight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


The G5 quiver with the riser mount would be a great option for you. Keeps a good profile that is tight to the HHA.


----------



## RT1

I have a G5 Quest Hammer coming.
Pretty pumped up about it.

anyone on here have that bow or had at one time...?


----------



## widowmakr

Anyone that's interested in trading a prime centroid for a shooting machine let me know. Lookin for a 28" optifade open. Can be a '11 or a '12. Check out Kwik-shooter.com if u wanna look at our machines.


----------



## RT1

bump


----------



## quickcat18

RT1 said:


> I have a G5 Quest Hammer coming.
> Pretty pumped up about it.
> 
> anyone on here have that bow or had at one time...?


not the hammer but my uncle had the Ross Cardiac which was made by G5 and pretty much those 2 bows are step brothers . But it is a very nice bow smooth and quiet enjoy and post up some pictures.


----------



## gfm1960

i think a prime one is gonna be my next bow i own.i can get another summer out of my ultratec and then its time for a new bow.i like the cam design on the prime alot and with the way the string is set up to pull in the center it should be super smooth draw cycle


----------



## primal-bow

how well are those bow? draw valley , the grip, and shoot able. always like those bows but no dealer around here to test shoot one.


----------



## quickcat18

the impact and defy are very smooth with no hump, valley is in the middle alot like most of the bows out today. the centroid and shift are a little stiffer in the draw have a slight hump at the end and a longer valley like an elite but still a very nice draw IMO. Grip is very nice and easy to repeat. i have been shooting prime since December 2011 and have not looked back by far the best shooting bow i have ever owned.


----------



## NCstick

Easiest bow I have tuned. Mine is going on 8 months of shooting now and around 7,000 shots. I have only had to have a twist added to the string due to me moving the peep up the string. String and cables still look great. It is shooting lights out. I use to practice at mostly 20-40yd with some 60-75 mixed in here and there. Now my first shots of a practice session are at 40 or 50. I step out to 60-80 on a regular basis now and have been shooting 100 on occasion. These bows are more accurate than any other bow I have shot. I spend more time shooting an less time adjusting due to the reliability of my Centroid. I can't say enough good about these.


----------



## JONEZ24

Finally have everything for my impact! Will be playing with the new stabilizers to get the overall weight right. Went tonight to see Jason at vendetta archery to have him build the bars and to have him run it through the bow balancer. I just wish the Indian shooting it could live up to such an amazing design.


----------



## braxton1127

quick question gentlemen.....
i was reading the spec sheet for the 2012 centroid lr , it says axle to axle is 34.25 (check got mine there) brace height should be 7" (check got mine there) ....
now the draw seems very short to me, have pc5 - 29" cams but feels closer to 28 1/2". on the spec sheet it says "Timing +/- .125 tangent to limb". so what is tangent? if someone could post pic of where i measure from and to would be great.


----------



## Alaska at heart

quickcat18 said:


> the impact and defy are very smooth with no hump, valley is in the middle alot like most of the bows out today. the centroid and shift are a little stiffer in the draw have a slight hump at the end and a longer valley like an elite but still a very nice draw IMO. Grip is very nice and easy to repeat. i have been shooting prime since December 2011 and have not looked back by far the best shooting bow i have ever owned.


I had the opportunity to test shoot quickcat's personal Centroid this past January and immediately found a used '12 black Centroid on the AT classifieds. The grip is very similar to my old Ross Cardiac, although the Prime geometry and draw cycle is significantly different. Unlike many on AT, I don't base my impressions of a bow on 50-100 shots and then immediately list it for resale if it doesn't produce magic. Thus I feel like I am still in the "dating" stage with my Centroid and enjoying it more every time I shoot. Earlier this evening I was out hammering my Cabelas 3D turkey strutter with the Prime in preparation for my upcoming turkey season in early May. Lots of shots in and close to the 10 ring, as these bows are VERY accurate and easy to tune.


----------



## ReidS.

I am looking for 60 lb limbs for my Defy. Am willing to trade my 70 lb limbs (black). My defy is black but I would consider any of the camo choices or black. Just trying to save some $, as brand new limbs from G5 are $170. Limbs can be off of an Impact as well. I also have a thread (for trade) on here.


----------



## stork64

What orientation are people shooting the vanes with their Centroids? I looks like you need to have the C vane at 1:00 or 1:30 to get the blazers to clear the cables because straight up one of the off vanes totally overlaps the cable and looks like it would surely hit it. But the Prime vid shows the Ti-glide actually bouncing away at the shot and clearing easily in the standard 12:00 orientation. I am hesitant to trust that for fear of sporadic contact issues, so was wondering what everyone else is doing.


----------



## deere

I'm shooting mine cock vane up. i thought the same as you, so i put lipstick on the vains looking for contact and there was none.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Just shot my first Robin Hood with my Prime Shift at 30yds. I've broken a few nocks and busted a couple of arrows but this is my first RH. I've only been shooting about a year and have other bows in the arsenal such as Elite, Bowtech, and Mathews but my Prime was the first to help me achieve it. This was the group i shot when i shot my RH before i pulled the surrounding arrows out. I was thrilled. Love my Prime Shift!


----------



## mxz500ss

AttilaTheHun said:


> Just shot my first Robin Hood with my Prime Shift at 30yds. I've broken a few nocks and busted a couple of arrows but this is my first RH. I've only been shooting about a year and have other bows in the arsenal such as Elite, Bowtech, and Mathews but my Prime was the first to help me achieve it. This was the group i shot when i shot my RH before i pulled the surrounding arrows out. I was thrilled. Love my Prime Shift!


Nice shooting be careful it can be expensive shooting the Shift, RH four last year three from 40 yrds. one from 60 yrds. best shooting bow I have owned to date.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

mxz500ss said:


> Nice shooting be careful it can be expensive shooting the Shift, RH four last year three from 40 yrds. one from 60 yrds. best shooting bow I have owned to date.


That's impressive RH'ing arrows from 40-60yds. I can't wait for my Defy to come in.


----------



## mxz500ss

AttilaTheHun said:


> That's impressive RH'ing arrows from 40-60yds. I can't wait for my Defy to come in.


I was not expecting to RH arrows at those distances just lucky


----------



## bowhuntingbama

mxz500ss said:


> Nice shooting be careful it can be expensive shooting the Shift, RH four last year three from 40 yrds. one from 60 yrds. best shooting bow I have owned to date.


Extremely impressive. I was proud of a 47 yrd RH. Then angry as I realized the $20 shot. Now I shoot every arrow at a different aiming point


----------



## radioman

I have some 2011 or 2012 #5 Prime cams for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## quickcat18

I need some #2 cams for my shift


----------



## westdraw

i am thinking about purchasing a 2011 shift. anyone comment good or bad on the bow? would you wait and get a defy?? i understand that the draws are different as well as the valley. i know i should shoot both but likely will buy sight unseen. i did that with my Z28 and worked out well for me!


----------



## quickcat18

i just picked up a 2011 shift, and have been shooting a centroid for awhile now. the shift will be a little stiffer draw than the Z28 i believe but have a solid back wall like the elite and the longer valley like an elite, grip is different and the prime bows are shooters for sure. 

now the defy will be smoother drawing and have the same back wall but the valley will be a little shorter as the let off is only 75% not 80% like the shift. 

both are quiet and dead in the hand you can not go wrong with either.


----------



## westdraw

Thanks for the input quickcat18. Now I just have to make a decision which I am not very good at


----------



## westdraw

I shot a 2012 shift a while ago. Is 11 much different??


----------



## retrieverfishin

westdraw said:


> I shot a 2012 shift a while ago. Is 11 much different??


Not much difference at all. The 2012 has a few cutouts to save a little weight, but again it is only a minor difference.


----------



## Thefever

Here's the New Defy 28.5"/70lbs.

Waited a while, and love it.


----------



## Thefever

And a couple more...


----------



## RT1

Thefever said:


> And a couple more...
> 
> View attachment 1648306
> 
> 
> View attachment 1648307


That is a sweet rig !!!


----------



## quickcat18

Just put some silver and sunset strings on a guys shift they look sweet will post pics tomorrow


----------



## primal-bow

Are the dl spot on? no -1/+1 crap


----------



## quickcat18

Shift and centroid yes in my experience the impacts run a 1/8-1/4 long I have not had any experience with a defy


----------



## primal-bow

can't wait just sold my 2012 hoty vector 35. the money will go for my impact.


----------



## Rhawk86

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Rhawk86 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This is for my friend KG.

The draw stops are located on opposing sides between the two cams. This prevents us from pulling the crap out of our bows and actually causing cam lean(does that exist with these cams :teeth. So they need to be set perfect in a way. I listed some other things also.

If you do tweak these you will change your DL, You will change the ATA, You will throw the timing off if you do not do it evenly, You will start to lower your letoff, You could cause cam lean-but the awesome parallel design will drastically reduce this-maybe eliminate it all together .

You can adjust this, just do it right.


----------



## Rhawk86

Thefever said:


> And a couple more...
> 
> Oh boy a black 70# Defy- I will find you one day my love
> 
> Sick bow fever- you are one of the very few people that have this awesome bow, so jealous.
> 
> I love my impact- but I want to kill with the defy this season.


----------



## deer down

I think i want a defy to hunt with also, bows are awesome!!


----------



## primal-bow

what is the let off? 80%
how good is the shield program?
thanks for the pic..i can see now..lol


----------



## quickcat18

75% on the impact and defy, shield warranty and CS of G5 is great.


----------



## primal-bow

thanks quickcat
I like 75% let off........just like hoyts lol


----------



## primal-bow

how does the I-glide flex get into the sight pic window?
im working on a trade for 2012 Centroid


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> how does the I-glide flex get into the sight pic window?
> im working on a trade for 2012 Centroid


Go to this thread

the 2013 PRIME cable/Sight window EXAMPLE....


----------



## primal-bow

thanks rhawk86..if that's all it is cables that's nothing
I was think it was the I-flex glide itself


----------



## quickcat18

No just the cables but if you are focusing on the shot and target you don't even notice them. The centroid is a great bow I love mine.


----------



## Rhawk86

braxton1127 said:


> quick question gentlemen.....
> i was reading the spec sheet for the 2012 centroid lr , it says axle to axle is 34.25 (check got mine there) brace height should be 7" (check got mine there) ....
> now the draw seems very short to me, have pc5 - 29" cams but feels closer to 28 1/2". on the spec sheet it says "Timing +/- .125 tangent to limb". so what is tangent? if someone could post pic of where i measure from and to would be great.


I haven't seen a reply yet so here I go.

This "Timing +/- .125 tangent to limb" is a G5 spec saying that if the cams are within .125 (1/8") of each other according to their timing marks they are in spec
Now the "Tangent to limb" refers to how we will measure. 
Tangent is the imaginary line that would just touch the limb headed towards the cam timing marks.(I will post a pic after this one)

So we want to check at *full draw *we would place something flat or just use our eyes looking straight at the cam/limb with the timing marks
Remember or somehow identify which timing mark is closest or almost not visible when looking right above or below the limb
The closer mark to the limb wether top or bottom should be used
Check both Cams
should be on almost exactly the same mark

Each one of those marks is actually .125"
So G5 says you can be out a maximum of one timing mark/ you should recieve your bow from them within one timing mark
This will get you shooting great

We say we want to be greaterer so we tweak things like cables and strings
That's why we paper tune and bareshaft tune
That tells us more than the timing marks do
Because some of us just cannot stop trying to get better 

Hope this helped


----------



## Rhawk86

Here is the pic I promised


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> I haven't seen a reply yet so here I go.
> 
> This "Timing +/- .125 tangent to limb" is a G5 spec saying that if the cams are within .125 (1/8") of each other according to their timing marks they are in spec
> Now the "Tangent to limb" refers to how we will measure.
> Tangent is the imaginary line that would just touch the limb headed towards the cam timing marks.(I will post a pic after this one)
> 
> So we want to check at *full draw *we would place something flat or just use our eyes looking straight at the cam/limb with the timing marks
> Remember or somehow identify which timing mark is closest or almost not visible when looking right above or below the limb
> The closer mark to the limb wether top or bottom should be used
> Check both Cams
> should be on almost exactly the same mark
> 
> Each one of those marks is actually .125"
> So G5 says you can be out a maximum of one timing mark/ you should recieve your bow from them within one timing mark
> This will get you shooting great
> 
> We say we want to be greaterer so we tweak things like cables and strings
> That's why we paper tune and bareshaft tune
> That tells us more than the timing marks do
> Because some of us just cannot stop trying to get better
> 
> Hope this helped


read this some where befor?


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> Here is the pic I promised
> View attachment 1651953


great pic now I understand it more.


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> read this some where befor?


This might have already been asked somewhere in this 3000 post thread. 

I can't believe I have never seen this thread before, I have searched prime,impact,defy,G5 a million times.


----------



## scooters7174

kgtech said:


> can't wait just sold my 2012 hoty vector 35. the money will go for my impact.


Hey that's funny sold my v32 for a defy


----------



## Rhawk86

KG it is a sign.

You need to get the impact!


----------



## quickcat18

100 pages and still going, that is what happens when you make great products. Keep up the great work G5.


----------



## primal-bow

well g5 will have an other shooter soon!!! (me)


----------



## Rhawk86

My prime makes its IBO Debut Tomorrow


----------



## dhom

I have been looking at the 2013 Defy. How does the draw and valley compare to the Syder and Experience? How are the speeds coming in compared to their IBO?


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> My prime makes its IBO Debut Tomorrow


wish you best of luck...and I want to see you in :first:


----------



## Rhawk86

dhom said:


> I have been looking at the 2013 Defy. How does the draw and valley compare to the Syder and Experience? How are the speeds coming in compared to their IBO?


The Defy vs. the experience that is my dilema for getting a new hunting setup....I do love primes, I just cant get my hands on a Defy....People have cancelled their orders before they get them in and switched to the impact even. So there hasn't been one in the shop yet for me to play with.

The experience is a great bow, but this is a Prime thread! I am curious on this feedback too, has anyone really had a chance to shoot both of these bows more than once??


----------



## NCstick

Hey guys, what's a good price on a used 2011 Centroid? I bought mine new and love the bow so much I want to find another one with 50lb limbs to build as a custom target rig.


----------



## -bohunt

Shot the Bowtech Experience, Mathews Creed & Chill, and Hoyt Spyder about 6 weeks agoat 28' & 60lbs.
The Bowtech Experience was the best. Hoyt close second, then Creed and Chill.
The Spyder had the best draw, felt like I was drawing 40lbs, damn nice bow.
5 years technology and the old Bowtech 101st Airborne that I was currently shooting, 
was still better than then both Mathews IMHO due to my shooting form and priority of preferences.
After shooting the Prime Defy; vs. Bowtech Experience. My new bow is the Prime Defy.
One thing that these threads teach you; Is to always shoot the bows yourself as everyone has 
different forms, techniques, and personal appeal that fits the individual holding/shooting the bow.


----------



## dhom

-bohunt said:


> Shot the Bowtech Experience, Mathews Creed & Chill, and Hoyt Spyder about 6 weeks agoat 28' & 60lbs.
> The Bowtech Experience was the best. Hoyt close second, then Creed and Chill.
> The Spyder had the best draw, felt like I was drawing 40lbs, damn nice bow.
> 5 years technology and the old Bowtech 101st Airborne that I was currently shooting,
> was still better than then both Mathews IMHO due to my shooting form and priority of preferences.
> After shooting the Prime Defy; vs. Bowtech Experience. My new bow is the Prime Defy
> 
> One thing that these threads teach you; Is to always shoot the bows yourself as everyone has
> different forms, techniques, and personal appeal that fits the individual holding/shooting the bow.


How does the valley of the Defy compare to the Spyder and Experience?


----------



## -bohunt

dhom said:


> How does the valley of the Defy compare to the Spyder and Experience?


All three are great bows. Draw, valley, and wall are very different to my form and technique.
The draw on the Experience was the harder of the three to draw back with the usual hump & valley of the binary cams, i liked the feel of strength & speed of the Bowtech. Hoyt had the smoothest and easiest draw of them all, but,didn't like the spongey wall. Unfortunately neither fit my form as well as the Prime Defy. Went with the Defy due how the draw weight was displaced all the way back to a very solid wall with little to no valley. Other spec's that helped me personally pick the Defy was a small ATA & longer brace height for my changes in hunting techniques.


----------



## HunterDM

quickcat18 said:


> 100 pages and still going, that is what happens when you make great products. Keep up the great work G5.


Here's to another 100 pages! Thanks for starting this thread quickcat18!


----------



## dhom

-bohunt said:


> Went with the Defy due how the draw weight was displaced all the way back to a very solid wall with little to no valley. Other spec's that helped me personally pick the Defy was a small ATA & longer brace height for my changes in hunting techniques.


So the Defy has little to no valley? I do not mind a short valley, in fact shooting my DNA I have really grown to like it and find myself shooting really well because of it. However, the little to no valley has aggravated a nerve condition and I need to explore bows with more valley. Are all the valleys on the Prime bows small?


----------



## Lightfoot2

dhom said:


> So the Defy has little to no valley? I do not mind a short valley, in fact shooting my DNA I have really grown to like it and find myself shooting really well because of it. However, the little to no valley has aggravated a nerve condition and I need to explore bows with more valley. Are all the valleys on the Prime bows small?


When shopping for a new bow I shot almost every brand I could. I really liked the defy but went with the shift instead because it had a more comfortable valley. I felt like the defy wanted to take off before I was ready and the shift was always under my control. Good luck with your search. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JONEZ24

I have the impact and feel it has a decent valley. I was coming from a strother SR-71 so much valley at all will feel generous. I have the stops all the way out and should be near 75% let off and the largest valley. Doesn't want to take off on me but doesn't feel locked up.


----------



## Rebelroot

bought my first prime friday!!! been a bowtech man for years all i can say is wow when i shot the defy!!!!!!!!!!! sighted it in yesterday morning and went to a 3d shoot and won the bow shoots darts and is freaking smooth as butter to draw and dead in the hand a super quiet and is still quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -bohunt

dhom said:


> So the Defy has little to no valley? I do not mind a short valley, in fact shooting my DNA I have really grown to like it and find myself shooting really well because of it. However, the little to no valley has aggravated a nerve condition and I need to explore bows with more valley. Are all the valleys on the Prime bows small?


You really need to shoot whatever bow you are interested in to know how it feels to you. All our views are only individual opinions on how the bow feels for the individual shooting it. Example is last reply from Jake and Anna about how the bow felt like it taking off before ready; I didn't feel that at all, that could of been from needing correct draw length for that bow or due to his individual form and technique? Also, I shot bowtech binary cams for the last 5 years and if I let up at all from the back wall it was pulling forward with a lot of force, so shooting the Defy I do not experience this force at all.
I would never buy a bow on someone elses opinions alone, If you can't shoot the bow before purchasing it, Don't buy it!
Many bows in the classified's are being sold for for this same mistake.
Buy a bow based on your form, technique, and priorities.


----------



## TscottEVO26

My recently acquired 2011 Prime Centroid to tinker around with for the summer... or atleast so I thought.


----------



## quickcat18

dhom said:


> So the Defy has little to no valley? I do not mind a short valley, in fact shooting my DNA I have really grown to like it and find myself shooting really well because of it. However, the little to no valley has aggravated a nerve condition and I need to explore bows with more valley. Are all the valleys on the Prime bows small?


no - the centroid and shift go to 60-80% so it has a longer valley, the defy & impact go from 60-75% so the valley is alittle shorter but still pleanty adjustable and in all honesty it feels the same to me as the bowtech, hoyt, and other bows out there today. from reviews i have heard the DNA valley is shorter than the 2013 primes. but i have not shot a DNA so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## quickcat18

TscottEVO26 said:


> My recently acquired 2011 Prime Centroid to tinker around with for the summer... or atleast so I thought.
> View attachment 1653474


the only tinkering you might have to do is with all your arrows that will need fixing if you keep shooting like that. nice shot.


----------



## primal-bow

to me it seem the centroid & the impact are the best shooting prime bow !


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> My prime makes its IBO Debut Tomorrow


how did you do?


----------



## gjstudt

*Loving the Prime ONE*

Love this bow!


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> how did you do?


 took 5th. My impact is the only reason I hung in there. I took seven 8's 10 x rings.
Eeek.

My first tim e shooting IBO 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

We are currently chasing thunder chickens around 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sahrpshooter

I just took 4th at the IBO in Georgia missed 2nd and third by couple points dew too a bad bounce out by hitting a pin knock in the eleven ring! They shoot great though!


----------



## TscottEVO26

Tell me about it... I already have to replace two knock pins... 



quickcat18 said:


> the only tinkering you might have to do is with all your arrows that will need fixing if you keep shooting like that. nice shot.


----------



## mtn3531

Rebelroot said:


> bought my first prime friday!!! been a bowtech man for years all i can say is wow when i shot the defy!!!!!!!!!!! sighted it in yesterday morning and went to a 3d shoot and won the bow shoots darts and is freaking smooth as butter to draw and dead in the hand a super quiet and is still quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to hear you are enjoying that Defy, they're tack drivers, that's for sure


----------



## primal-bow

just sent out my bow I trade for a prime. and should have prime by this Friday

i'll post up some pic when I get it


----------



## Rhawk86

Finally got to shoot the defy. It is sooo nice. I think it is much smoother than my impact. I thought that a bout the centroid-shift too. I absolutely love my impact it is just different. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Buy/trade stuff:
Looking for PC #5's...Anybody have some out there?
Have a XR sight mint cond. packaging everything

I really need those cams!!


----------



## quickcat18

kgtech said:


> just sent out my bow I trade for a prime. and should have prime by this Friday
> 
> i'll post up some pic when I get it


sweet


----------



## Rhawk86

PC #4 or 5 actually.... preferably 4's


----------



## primal-bow

does the prime bows use a yoke system? my self and a great friend (pa steve) where talking about that


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> does the prime bows use a yoke system? my self and a great friend (pa steve) where talking about that


YES, It uses a string splitter yoke for the parallel cams.

http://g5prime.com/admin/sites/default/files/2013_Prime_Manual_2.pdf


----------



## JLH

Rhawk86 said:


> PC #4 or 5 actually.... preferably 4's


I have a set of #4's....sent a pm


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> Buy/trade stuff:
> Looking for PC #5's...Anybody have some out there?
> Have a XR sight mint cond. packaging everything
> 
> I really need those cams!!


Sent you a PM Rhawk....I have a set of 5's lying around and could use a new sight!


----------



## primal-bow

I thought they did. thanks rhawk

one more day to wait for for my prime bow to get here........lol


----------



## Rhawk86

Thanks to both of you, I am just waiting on a reply from G5.
I really need the 4's but 5's will do. Or I am just going to try both.

JLH- If I cannot get them locally I will hit you up for them, Thank you for your reply.

Retriever-Do you shoot IBO? Are you going to the triple crown in Lansing? Maybe swap there?


----------



## TscottEVO26

I have a set of 5's coming (saturday) to replace my 4's I could certainly sell you my 4s.



Rhawk86 said:


> Thanks to both of you, I am just waiting on a reply from G5.
> I really need the 4's but 5's will do. Or I am just going to try both.
> 
> JLH- If I cannot get them locally I will hit you up for them, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Retriever-Do you shoot IBO? Are you going to the triple crown in Lansing? Maybe swap there?


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> Thanks to both of you, I am just waiting on a reply from G5.
> I really need the 4's but 5's will do. Or I am just going to try both.
> 
> JLH- If I cannot get them locally I will hit you up for them, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Retriever-Do you shoot IBO? Are you going to the triple crown in Lansing? Maybe swap there?


Sent you a PM Hawk. Nice to see another MI prime shooter!


----------



## primal-bow

I got my prime to day 3/25/2013. off to the archery I go. pic later to nite


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> I got my prime to day 3/25/2013. off to the archery I go. pic later to nite


Wooo woooooo!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> I got my prime to day 3/25/2013. off to the archery I go. pic later to nite


Very nice! Which one did you go with? Specs and pics!!!!

I am putting a new string on my second centroid tonight...can't wait to get her tuned and shooting bullets!


----------



## primal-bow

pic of my centroid
29.5" DL
60-70#

I still need to go to the archery shop to get a peep put in and tie in the rest!


----------



## Rhawk86

Sexy kg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

very nice, now you just need to edit your signature


----------



## primal-bow

it's all set up now. dam wife say I have wait to go the club.


----------



## primal-bow

when I was at the archery dealer he told me this will be the last year he will sale prime bow
cause they keep give him the run around about cams. (he need them is stock but they never have any for him to order)


----------



## Rhawk86

Shoot the mattress. 

Well I do understand the g5 issue. There buisness just exploded. Hard to meet demand

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

maybe i'll start up a shop. I do have exp working in one for 3 yrs. (owner past away)


----------



## -bohunt

kgtech said:


> when I was at the archery dealer he told me this will be the last year he will sale prime bow
> cause they keep give him the run around about cams. (he need them is stock but they never have any for him to order)


It can very frustrating for dealers and individual customers that are very accustomed to shooting bows that have cams with multiple draw lengths. Unfortunately this is a slight drawback for Prime as well, because every bow is cam specific. I'm sure they realized this during the R&D stage and knew that being specific when engineering new technology was a risk worth taking. Before a new company can grow and expand, a company in the initial stage needs to ensure they have a product that is maketable. Not to long ago, I remember every compound bow on the market with the greatest new technology (round to soft to hard cams, ) made specific DL cams. I remember the same long wait to purchase these new bows and waited for companies to expand and grow before able to have extra parts (cams, parallel limbs, etc.). G5/Prime was taken by surprise with the overwhelming increase in business; this was due to the overwelming positive reviews of their "prime" products/bows. I know they are already trying to forecast proper expansion based on the rate of demand & revenue." I only have patience, for which I know, it is worth the wait". I now own a Prime Defy!


----------



## primal-bow

-bohunt said:


> It can very frustrating for dealers and individual customers that are very accustomed to shooting bows that have cams with multiple draw lengths. Unfortunately this is a slight drawback for Prime as well, because every bow is cam specific. I'm sure they realized this during the R&D stage and knew that being specific when engineering new technology was a risk worth taking. Before a new company can grow and expand, a company in the initial stage needs to ensure they have a product that is maketable. Not to long ago, I remember every compound bow on the market with the greatest new technology (round to soft to hard cams, ) made specific DL cams. I remember the same long wait to purchase these new bows and waited for companies to expand and grow before able to have extra parts (cams, parallel limbs, etc.). G5/Prime was taken by surprise with the overwhelming increase in business; this was due to the overwelming positive reviews of their "prime" products/bows. I know they are already trying to forecast proper expansion based on the rate of demand & revenue." I only have patience, for which I know, it is worth the wait". I now own a Prime Defy!


the bad thing is he IS the only one close to my house. then punch my aera code (16001) it's the only one who comes up


----------



## primal-bow

can some find a prime avatar?


----------



## JLH

I just hope the stay with the draw specific cams....


----------



## primal-bow

JLH said:


> I just hope the stay with the draw specific cams....


why? do you know something we don't?


----------



## retrieverfishin

JLH said:


> I just hope the stay with the draw specific cams....


Honestly I have no idea how they would go to a modded cam. There really isn't a way to bolt them on without making the cam even bulkier (slower). I for one like DLS cams. I know that they are a little more difficult to work with, but not by much. They are quieter, and can be made to have the "right" feel for each draw length. A lot of times with modded cams the feel of the draw is dramatically different on the high and low ends of the DL.


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> the bad thing is he IS the only one close to my house. then punch my aera code (16001) it's the only one who comes up


Sweet looking centroid! Very similar to my setup. How do you like that stan shootoff? Just starting to use a handheld and picked up a stan sx-2 and really like it.


----------



## Rhawk86

I think this is a huge advantage in accuracy and yes convience suffers, but with convience and simplicity; everything suffers we all know that we see it on every product ever made. lol like harbor freight tools. Imagine if bows went down that route, Just cheaper to make a medium product and pump out volume.


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> the bad thing is he IS the only one close to my house. then punch my aera code (16001) it's the only one who comes up


KG, why dont you move to MI 

Looks like you are going to be the new Prime expert over there! Start building up your pro shop.

I just made my Ry-Bow shooter last night!!! :-D


----------



## primal-bow

new group: please join.........prime nation...thanks


----------



## primal-bow

to join prime nation ......... click on you're profile
in the profile you should see join group (left side) click on blue
then it should show all groups. on right side click the join button of the group you want to join


----------



## Scottie/PA

JLH said:


> I just hope the stay with the draw specific cams....


I don't, as I have had cams ordered for 3 months and still don't have any. Pretty tough to sell bows if I can't get cams. 

I also had a buddy buy a used Centroid that was not his draw length. I ordered cams for him. After a 2 month wait and no cams, he decided to sell the bow. 

Poor way to do business.


----------



## primal-bow

Scottie/PA said:


> I don't, as I have had cams ordered for 3 months and still don't have any. Pretty tough to sell bows if I can't get cams.
> 
> I also had a buddy buy a used Centroid that was not his draw length. I ordered cams for him. After a 2 month wait and no cams, he decided to sell the bow.
> 
> Poor way to do business.


could this because they are grow super fast?
thanks for the work on my bow (SET-UP)


----------



## retrieverfishin

Scottie/PA said:


> I don't, as I have had cams ordered for 3 months and still don't have any. Pretty tough to sell bows if I can't get cams.
> 
> I also had a buddy buy a used Centroid that was not his draw length. I ordered cams for him. After a 2 month wait and no cams, he decided to sell the bow.
> 
> Poor way to do business.


I agree that it is a bad business plan, but that sounds like a supply and service problem on Prime's end. I hope that they get the supply problem fixed and keep the DLS cams.


----------



## primal-bow

hope they (prime) can work out some thing. scottie knows their bows!!!!


----------



## Rhawk86

I think it is mainly because your a penguin fan. I wouldn't send you cams either. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> I think it is mainly because your a penguin fan. I wouldn't send you cams either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol I like them to


----------



## primal-bow

rhawk can you join prime nation group now? I fix it


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> lol I like them to


Your prime hates the penguins

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> Your prime hates the penguins
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol the bow whisper....how is the nock travel on the prime bow?


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> lol the bow whisper....how is the nock travel on the prime bow?


KG, have you read your manual yet????? actually it looks like it is not mentioned in the 2013 manual, maybe in the one for your model.

The flexing TI Glide is supposed to be designed to help eliminate any horizontal knock travel. Being able to shoot bareshafts beyond 10 yards, I would say this bow really can help keep you straight. 

Was that what you were questioning?


----------



## primal-bow

lol no adjutments 20yrds


----------



## primal-bow

I didn't get a manual!


----------



## Rhawk86

I sent it to you once. Lol, but did I answer your question? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chevyguy28

Rhawk86 said:


> KG, why dont you move to MI
> 
> Looks like you are going to be the new Prime expert over there! Start building up your pro shop.
> 
> I just made my Ry-Bow shooter last night!!! :-D
> View attachment 1656349


I've got one of those in my garage to, except the chopsaw is on it.....

By the way Full quiver archery in Goodells should have a set of #5 cams. I just traded mine in for a set of #7's.


----------



## Rhawk86

Slap a bow on it!

Thanks for the cam advice. I have some in the mail.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

is this right for a prime bow
I don't have any van clearance and they are ripping off
and what kind of vanes r you shooting?


----------



## Rhawk86

Blazers. I have to think about it. I am assuming you have confidence in your center shot setup? 

Try putting powder on the vanes and if you don't know where it is hitting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

cables. and i'm shooting fat boys


----------



## primal-bow

100% dead one (center shoot 13/16)


----------



## JLH

Try the blazer X2.... they are lower profile than regular blazers.


----------



## Rhawk86

Is your cable guard bent? Look at the cables at full draw. Will it crash at full draw?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Your new sight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

i turned out the cock vane. look better.
like the new sight . I just ordered a rubber shelf pad (blue) for it


----------



## Rhawk86

That's retrievers. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

what is the best way to level you're sight level?


----------



## primal-bow

As any one tried this build before :

I would like take hoyt w/6" bh and put on the cams from prime ?

what do think good ideal or bad? and why?


----------



## Rhawk86

With a custom string and including the yoke string splitter!? 

Can both cams fit in the limbs? Will the axle pin fit? Can you make spacers within .005" of each other?

Where will the cables land? Hopefully not right in front of the string.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sahrpshooter

Rhawk86 said:


> I think it is mainly because your a penguin fan. I wouldn't send you cams either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I would have too agree with him on this lol 

Oh and primes come from Michigan there born too hate the penguins sorry....kinda


----------



## NCstick

kgtech said:


> As any one tried this build before :
> 
> I would like take hoyt w/6" bh and put on the cams from prime ?
> 
> what do think good ideal or bad? and why?


Why not just buy an Impact?


----------



## primal-bow

would like build a frankin' bow


----------



## primal-bow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcGd7zsXU6M
thought I would share this with you.


----------



## Rhawk86

What grip is on your prime?

I just took off my stock impact grip. I like narrow/soft just likr PSE's grips. Anyone have a similar setup?? Or something I might like better?


----------



## TscottEVO26

First thing I did to my centroid was take of the grip panels. from years of target shooting... have always preferred a narrow grip. 



Rhawk86 said:


> What grip is on your prime?
> 
> I just took off my stock impact grip. I like narrow/soft just likr PSE's grips. Anyone have a similar setup?? Or something I might like better?


----------



## primal-bow

what's the best way to tune a prime? I try to French tuning today and I think it is bs. I have always paper tune my bows.
stop and think about it . we all know if you're arrows are flying straight and true. the bow will be a tack driver. 
so then I take a piece of carboard and put a strip of tape down the center (my sight set up is 20,30,40) I would go to the 30yrd and shoot.making adjustments until my sights pins are hitting center of tape.
when all said and done you're pins should be in the center of the shaft.


----------



## Rhawk86

Kitchen sink tune

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Thanks retriever and quick. Let the fun begin! After this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> Thanks retriever and quick. Let the fun begin! After this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No problem at all! Now get them on and get her shooting!


----------



## styhlin

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sahrpshooter

hey guys i have a set of number 4 cams for the impact if anyone needs them!


----------



## sahrpshooter

hey i also have a set of 30 and 27 inch cams for the centriod


----------



## Lightfoot2

I guess I am a little low and to the right at 20yds. I suppose that is a $20+ experience. (First Robin Hood!)

The Prime Shift 29/70



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Jason. Hold onto those me and Payton might need em next week

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Jake and Anna said:


> I guess I am a little low and to the right at 20yds. I suppose that is a $20+ experience. (First Robin Hood!)
> 
> The Prime Shift 29/70
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


You have to shoot a 5 dot target when you own a PRIME!!!!

Glad to see you and your bow are "N Sync"


----------



## primal-bow

god it's hard to find cams in the ads. I mite need to shorten my dl go to (prime nation and look under posting prime nation for the link.)


----------



## primal-bow

NCstick said:


> Why not just buy an Impact?


hoyt got some of the best bow out there and if you would put on the best

cam system out there I would like to see how well it would shoot


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> hoyt got some of the best bow out there and if you would put on the best
> 
> cam system out there I would like to see how well it would shoot


What specific attribute are you trying to improve?


----------



## anon

kgtech said:


> As any one tried this build before :
> 
> I would like take hoyt w/6" bh and put on the cams from prime ?
> 
> what do think good ideal or bad? and why?


I heard if you put prime cams on a hoyt it'll void your warranty. And then explode. And then steal your retirement.

I wouldn't try it just to be safe.


----------



## Rhawk86

That is the greatest post ever! Hahaha.

You deserve some type of reward

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

anon said:


> I heard if you put prime cams on a hoyt it'll void your warranty. And then explode. And then steal your retirement.
> 
> I wouldn't try it just to be safe.


I do know of a guy who put centroid cams on a vindicator. Said it shot well and speeds were about the same as the centroid....


----------



## er5880

If you'll have any friends looking an Impact. I have one I will sell for $725.00TYD. Send me a PM if you know of anyone looking. Thanks!


----------



## Rhawk86

er5880 said:


> If you'll have any friends looking an Impact. I have one I will sell for $725.00TYD. Send me a PM if you know of anyone looking. Thanks!


Limbs and what cams? Finish?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

anon said:


> I heard if you put prime cams on a hoyt it'll void your warranty. And then explode. And then steal your retirement.
> 
> I wouldn't try it just to be safe.


 it can only help hoyt...lolol


----------



## primal-bow

is my dl to long?


----------



## primal-bow

one more pic


----------



## retrieverfishin

I would say at least 1/2" Maybe even a full inch....


----------



## Rhawk86

You got the ghetto lean as we call it in Detroit. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## er5880

Rhawk86 said:


> Limbs and what cams? Finish?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


AP finish,50-60#, and 28 and 28.5" cams.


----------



## Rhawk86

Want to trade straight up for a 70# impact same every thing. 

I want a 60#. For some reason I thought my 145lb self wouldn't mind pulling 70 all day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwg1976

retrieverfishin said:


> I would say at least 1/2" Maybe even a full inch....


I agree....Probably closer to an inch


----------



## GUMBALL

I have the following posted in the General section but thought that I might get more feedback here:

I'm thinking about replacing my PSE Brute with a Prime Impact. My Brute is rated at 60 lbs but it's maxxed out at around 62-63 lbs. I don't hunt or need anything over 62-63 pounds. My question is if I purchase an Impact should I get the one rated between 60 and 70 lbs and turn it down to 62-63 pounds? Or should I buy an Impact rated between 50-60 pounds and max it out?

And does anyone know what an Impact rated 50-60 pounds would max out at?

I'm leaning toward getting the one rated at 50-60 pounds and maxxing it out. And since I'm not getting any younger, I could reduce draw weight if/when that ever becomes an issue.

What say you?

Thanks.


----------



## primal-bow

I have a 2012 centroid lr set @ 63# 29.5" dl shooting a 315grn arrow my fps is 317.

now the impact is rated at 340 fps (70# with 30" dl) I would say @ 60# would lose about 20 fps bring you to 320 fps

not knowing you're draw length you should be 300 fps or every close.

I would get a 60# impact cause you stated " we are not getting any younger". 

if you pm me with the dl & arrow weight I can do the math and give you a better ideal.

thanks kgtech


----------



## quickcat18

Get the 50-60


----------



## mag22

quickcat18 said:


> Get the 50-60


Dave Cousins shoots his 60lb Centroid dialed all the way down >>> 52lbs.

With his Prime bow in hand Dave navigated the course that was comprised of 28 targets in the IFAA Field on Saturday and 20 IFAA International targets on Sunday.

This win has such distinction as it is an invite only event that features 56 of the top compound archers in the world and forces competitors to bring their best shooting skills, but also their mental toughness as one target you’re shooting side by side with your competitors and the next you could be shooting through a castle.

“This year has just been incredible so far, I never would’ve thought I would go for seven-for-seven” exclaimed Dave. “The PrimeTM Bow has just been amazing!”











http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/009255.2.067693933214934339


----------



## Rhawk86

I am swapping my limbs out on my impact. 
I can shot great! But only 10-20shots. My scorecards show the decline. My arm should not be sore after 30 shots ever. I made a mistake getting 70's

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> I am swapping my limbs out on my impact.
> I can shot great! But only 10-20shots. My scorecards show the decline. My arm should not be sore after 30 shots ever. I made a mistake getting 70's
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I made the same mistake to should've got 61# max out.....lesson learn


----------



## primal-bow

retrieverfishin said:


> I would say at least 1/2" Maybe even a full inch....


i'm playing around with my d-loop (shorten up) I post more pic later. it was 1.5" long so if shorten it up that mite 

take care of my length issure. stop and think about it 29.5" + 1.5" =31" cause me to over draw the bow or make the bow fit me.


----------



## primal-bow

kgtech said:


> i'm playing around with my d-loop (shorten up) I post more pic later. it was 1.5" long so if shorten it up that mite
> 
> take care of my length issure. stop and think about it 29.5" + 1.5" =31" cause me to over draw the bow or make the bow fit me.[/QUOTE
> sorry forgot to and pic


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> kgtech said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm playing around with my d-loop (shorten up) I post more pic later. it was 1.5" long so if shorten it up that mite
> 
> take care of my length issure. stop and think about it 29.5" + 1.5" =31" cause me to over draw the bow or make the bow fit me.[/QUOTE
> sorry forgot to and pic
> 
> 
> 
> That would help to shorten the loop a bit. Also work on your stance a bit. Your hips are pushed way right and that doesn't give you a good firm base. Try to center your hips over your legs. Legs just a touch over shoulder width apart. That being said, even shortening your loop I think that you are going to need to do more to get the DL right. I have cut an inch out of mine over the past 3 years and am shooting better than I ever have.
Click to expand...


----------



## primal-bow

retrieverfishin said:


> kgtech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would help to shorten the loop a bit. Also work on your stance a bit. Your hips are pushed way right and that doesn't give you a good firm base. Try to center your hips over your legs. Legs just a touch over shoulder width apart. That being said, even shortening your loop I think that you are going to need to do more to get the DL right. I have cut an inch out of mine over the past 3 years and am shooting better than I ever have.
> 
> 
> 
> is there any way to shorten it without replacing the cams?
Click to expand...


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> retrieverfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any way to shorten it without replacing the cams?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ton, but you can twist 1/4" out easy and move the stops all the way in and that will give you another 3/8 or so maybe....It will at least give you an idea what the shorter DL feels like. I know when I did mine it made it feel like the bow was almost out in front of me instead of alongside....Can hold much steadier and my release feels cleaner.
Click to expand...


----------



## quickcat18

kgtech said:


> retrieverfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any way to shorten it without replacing the cams?
> 
> 
> 
> not for how long you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) see the line that is between your legs and goes up it should pass right through the middle of your body, but do you see how far back you are
Click to expand...


----------



## mag22

kgtech said:


> retrieverfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any way to shorten it without replacing the cams?
> 
> 
> 
> Cam basics
> 
> http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/cam_adjustment_basics.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## Rhawk86

Oh yea! This table is my best tool. of course you have to edit it to look like your own. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

i'm thinking if I shorten it I would not be trying to make the bow fit me.

if this don't work does any one have 29" cams I can have?


----------



## Rhawk86

I just shortened mine and dropped my # down to 65 too








I feel alot more comfortable


----------



## Rhawk86

Yea I am rep'n the wings baby!


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> I just shortened mine and dropped my # down to 65 too
> View attachment 1660594
> 
> 
> I feel alot more comfortable


is that a cable side on you're bow?

never mined....zoom in on pic


----------



## sahrpshooter

Ryan looks like u need too eat more, and your bow arm is still too long looks like u need another inch outta your draw, other than that nice shirt


----------



## primal-bow

sharpshooter.....i'm the one who needs to eat more...lol


----------



## Rhawk86

After looking at the picture multiple times, I am not even anchored where I normally do. lol

Should of just went outside and nocked a arrow.


----------



## PFD42

Need some PC5 , if anybody's got some


----------



## primal-bow

PFD42 said:


> Need some PC5 , if anybody's got some


me too


----------



## gjstudt

*I love this thing!*

Prime one!


----------



## sprtsmen247

The ONE will be my next bow! I have 2 centroids now but a one is next


----------



## Rhawk86

I have pc 5's

And a new centroid! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mountaindewguy

Got my defy in I ordered back in January.... I called them Monday and pretty much went off on them and they shipped it right away... Only complaint I have is its a tad on the heavy side (with sight, quiver, stabilizer, etc) but I Love it! Don't mind the cats tail in the pics 
View attachment 1661257

View attachment 1661261


----------



## midwestbowhunt

mountaindewguy said:


> Got my defy in I ordered back in January.... I called them Monday and pretty much went off on them and they shipped it right away... Only complaint I have is its a tad on the heavy side (with sight, quiver, stabilizer, etc) but I Love it! Don't mind the cats tail in the pics
> View attachment 1661257
> 
> View attachment 1661261
> 
> View attachment 1661263


Nice! I wouldn't have been very happy either waiting that long for a bow to come in.


----------



## primal-bow

that's the same way with me centroid lr


----------



## Big Timber

Anyone in the market for a Centroid with a 30.5" dl? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## Travis Shaw

It was a long wait for my lefty centroid and impact but worth it


----------



## BWBUCKS

does anyone have pc#2 cams and used string and cables set for centroid if so please pm me thanks


----------



## Rhawk86

I will be posting a Prime One 29.5" Draw 60# limbs in the classifieds. It has less than a 100 shots. Not a fan of the target style bow that's why it is up for sale.
I will list it well below retail. probalby take 1000$ for it. If someone is asking about one please point them to it.

thanks guys


----------



## retrieverfishin

BWBUCKS said:


> does anyone have pc#2 cams and used string and cables set for centroid if so please pm me thanks


Sent a PM about a string set. I have a set that is fresh from G5. Never been on a bow $50tyd.


----------



## primal-bow

retrieverfishin said:


> Sent a PM about a string set. I have a set that is fresh from G5. Never been on a bow $50tyd.


are they 29"dl for centroid?


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> are they 29"dl for centroid?


Strings, not cams. I do know someone who is going to have some pc5's for sale soon though. I will PM you his username.


----------



## Hanesie

anyone got any PC#1 Cams? I have PC#2 (30.5) on my prime centroid right now and they seem a tad short...my release arm is cocked out a little bit...or can i get some draw length some other way? I have the draw stops adjusted for as much length as possible...

thanks !


----------



## primal-bow

try a longer d-loop


----------



## quickcat18

You can add some twists to the cables and if you turn the draw weight down those will both add some length.


----------



## naturalsteel

Looking to get a Bow Time Machine and was wondering if anyone has pressed a Impact with one. I know it will press the older Primes but the Impact has narrower limb tip's and didn't know if this would be an issue. Thank's in advance!


----------



## quickcat18

naturalsteel said:


> Looking to get a Bow Time Machine and was wondering if anyone has pressed a Impact with one. I know it will press the older Primes but the Impact has narrower limb tip's and didn't know if this would be an issue. Thank's in advance!


that is the press I have and i use it on every bow i have tuned since i got it and it works great with all the primes. it is one amazing press great choice


----------



## mathewsk

*my prime impact..*

Just put on the new stage 1 strings...just need to put on the peep and loop.


----------



## Rhawk86

mathewsk said:


> Just put on the new stage 1 strings...just need to put on the peep and loop.


Awesome look!! Black and yellow, Black and yellow. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naturalsteel

Thank's Quickcat18 that's all i needed to know. Looking forward getting a BTM, looks awesome and will do everything i'd ever need it to do!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> Awesome look!! Black and yellow, Black and yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


HAHAHA!!!! Makes me feel youngish that I get that.


----------



## retrieverfishin

mathewsk said:


> Just put on the new stage 1 strings...just need to put on the peep and loop.


That is one sweet looking rig! Absolutely love everything about it!


----------



## primal-bow

mathewsk said:


> just put on the new stage 1 strings...just need to put on the peep and loop.


pittsburgh fan!!!!


----------



## primal-bow

WHAT DO YOU THINK?
shorten dl by cams or switch limds to 60#


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> shorten dl by cams or switch limds to 60#


What are the limbs gonna do for your dl?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sahrpshooter

Limbs won't help? If u want too shorten your draw just put some twist into your cables and then just a couple in your string and you should be golden or get new cams


----------



## NCstick

kgtech said:


> WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> shorten dl by cams or switch limds to 60#


The length looks fine to me. If you are questioning due to the leaning back, just stop leaning back. It appears to be a form issue to me. That's just my 2 pennies though.


----------



## primal-bow

i'm thinking 60# limbs max out mite shorten my up by 1/4" what to do


----------



## retrieverfishin

I would shorten by cams. I am guessing that you are shooting 70lb limbs turned out to 60lb? You can swap the limbs, but I think you need to shorten more than just that. JMO.


----------



## Rhawk86

1/4" maybe. Max out your limbs now and measure just so you can see the result. You are only changing the ata, which is equal to twisting the cables. Very little affect on dl. Take everyone's advice and do it right. Swap cams.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dew hunter

Looking for a set of PC3 cams for a Shift.


----------



## Rhawk86

I can't believe no one is looking for a prime one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> I can't believe no one is looking for a prime one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Guess you will need to get rid of your impact then! haha...

I do hope someone comes and takes that one from you soon. I have been seeing lots of pics of sweet red/black setups lately and it is getting the wheels turning....but not going to get bow #5!


----------



## quickcat18

Rhawk86 said:


> I can't believe no one is looking for a prime one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i will trade you my shift for it


----------



## Rhawk86

quickcat18 said:


> i will trade you my shift for it


Dude that's robbery! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

Rhawk86 said:


> Dude that's robbery!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


LOL... i am sure there will be more interest in it just give it some time as most people have not even seen them.


----------



## primal-bow

it's the weekend i'm sure some one will buy by this sunday


----------



## retrieverfishin

The bow sales here are VERY slow right now as well. Not much going on and prices are very low. Buyers market, but it will pick up in a month or two!


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> it's the weekend i'm sure some one will buy by this sunday


If they don't you owe me a g. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

retrieverfishin said:


> The bow sales here are VERY slow right now as well. Not much going on and prices are very low. Buyers market, but it will pick up in a month or two!


I see you have been trying to sell quite a bit too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> I see you have been trying to sell quite a bit too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Very true. I have bought some and traded some recently. Time to thin them out a bit.


----------



## primal-bow

I was just told
if I would have went go to the club last nite I would have $1,000.00 winner takes all and a ar15 gun......lol
just my luck.


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> I was just told
> if I would have went go to the club last nite I would have $1,000.00 winner takes all and a ar15 gun......lol
> just my luck.


See, it's your fault. You were supposed to win and buy the one! 

Tough luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

it always seem that around my b-day I have bad luck....should be the other way arould


----------



## Rhawk86

kgtech said:


> it always seem that around my b-day I have bad luck....should be the other way arould


Happy b day, fellow prime shooter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

it's next thrusday may 15th. so I got bad luck for a week lol


----------



## Peteyur

sahrpshooter said:


> hey i also have a set of 30 and 27 inch cams for the centriod


Just bought a centriod. Your old one and really need those 27s. Please please please tell me you still have them????? Thank you
Pete.
Pm me please


----------



## quickcat18

I have a set of pc5 cams for sale for $80 I can swap them for a different number at my dealers possibly. Let me know


----------



## Rhawk86

I think kg has been dying for a set.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

hey you prime guys....the prime nation group is at 59 members


----------



## NCstick

This may help a few of you. Thought I would try a 4 fletch and see how they shot and discovered this:









No way it will hit cables. Flies like its on a string to boot!


----------



## curt514

Anyone know where there might be a set of 28.5in cams for a Defy (PCX 4)?


----------



## primal-bow

curt514 said:


> Anyone know where there might be a set of 28.5in cams for a Defy (PCX 4)?


try quitcat18 sent pm he is good for cams


----------



## curt514

Thanks. I sent him a PM.


----------



## Rhawk86

Hey fellow Primer's

Check out Southeastern MI newest(in terms of the building) Prime dealer. Let us know what you think!!!! I can't wait to meet some of you guys there!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2014327&p=1067233253#post1067233253


----------



## primal-bow

o.m.g the years just fly bye. (my b-day)


----------



## retrieverfishin

kgtech said:


> o.m.g the years just fly bye. (my b-day)


Happy b-day kgtech!


----------



## Rhawk86

Dang I forgot. Happy b day. Come up to the shop and I will give you a present.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

thank guys.


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> Dang I forgot. Happy b day. Come up to the shop and I will give you a present.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


if it was in my neck of the woods i'd live there lol


----------



## BWBUCKS

Does anyone want to sell or know where to buy the cable to string attachment rings. Thanks!


----------



## Bo diddly

Hello my name is Chris and live in central North Carolina, I would like to shoot a g5 before I order one.If anyone has a 27.5"60# bow that they would let me shoot it would be greatly appreciated. FINGERS CROSSED! ! Lol.


----------



## primal-bow

wow only one posting today


----------



## primal-bow

i'm going to go to the club and shoot some arrows. first time in about 2 weeks


----------



## primal-bow

how can you tell the diff between a 2011,2012,2013 centroird?


----------



## mag22

kgtech said:


> how can you tell the diff between a 2011,2012,2013 centroird?


Serial numbers start with C11,C12 etc


----------



## primal-bow

on the newer models did they fixs the cable in the sights pic? centroid lr


----------



## Prime#1

kgtech said:


> on the newer models did they fixs the cable in the sights pic? centroid lr


I believe so. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## curt514

I think that the 2011's were 6000 series aluminum and they had blue doughnuts on the strings. The 2012's had black doughnuts and 7000 series aluminum. I might be wrong but I think that is right.


----------



## bone74

kgtech said:


> on the newer models did they fixs the cable in the sights pic? centroid lr


yes


----------



## quickcat18

all primes bow are made with 7000 series al.


----------



## PFD42

They fixed cables with impact and defy but centroid and shift stayed the same. Wider cam and limbs


----------



## primal-bow

PFD42 said:


> They fixed cables with impact and defy but centroid and shift stayed the same. Wider cam and limbs


so are you saying that 2013 centroid would still have cables in the sight pic? because of the wider cams and limbs


----------



## Hannes

Centroid and Shift is the same from 2011-2013. The Defy, Impact, one has the wider cams, limbs and the Tri-Flex is a lot stiffer to keep the cables out the sight picture.


----------



## primal-bow

wonder if I could put on the Tri-Flex on my centroid ?


----------



## howie

Very happy with my centroid and wondering why the string stop rod is so short? 
Was it too reduce weight?
It should be an inch or two longer.
Also what's the thread size of the two Allen screws that holds the rod in place! 
One has a damaged thread!
Thanks guys!


----------



## primal-bow

how can you tell if the cams are out of time on the centroid?


----------



## quickcat18

kgtech said:


> how can you tell if the cams are out of time on the centroid?


Put it on a draw board or have someone count dots on the cam at full draw


----------



## primal-bow

what dots?


----------



## curt514

There should be a row of fits around the perimeter of the cam. Just compare the dots between the top and bottom cam. You need the top and bottom the be the same to be synced then you need to adjust the cables and string for max weight and measured draw while keeping the cams in sync. That is why they say that it is easier to use a draw board for binary cam bows.


----------



## gdzfast12

Just bought a 2011 centroid to finally see what they were all about and I'm hooked. 80yd group first day with it.


----------



## primal-bow

gdzfast12 said:


> View attachment 1672124
> 
> 
> Just bought a 2011 centroid to finally see what they were all about and I'm hooked. 80yd group first day with it.


show off...lol


----------



## primal-bow

ok, dots look ok. but some looks like the cams r out of time post some pic tomorrow.


----------



## Rhawk86

Kg

Remember all those pics I posted?

Go check page 297 of this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnmodaw

So looks like Prime shooters shot really well down at Bedford. We had a 2nd place finish in AHC, 2nd 10th and 11th place finish in MBR, 9th in Senior Pro, 2nd and 6th in YMR 13-14, 6th in YMR 15-17, 7th in YH, and 3rd in FBO. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## cnmodaw

Also if anyone is interested Shrewd has some aluminum RH Centroid grips. I shot a centroid over the weekend in Bedford with one on and I do have to say it is realllly nice! I ordered one this morning and will post pics up when it gets here.


----------



## zzzzzz

cnmodaw said:


> Also if anyone is interested Shrewd has some aluminum RH Centroid grips. I shot a centroid over the weekend in Bedford with one on and I do have to say it is realllly nice! I ordered one this morning and will post pics up when it gets here.


Looking for two!


----------



## retrieverfishin

FYI to all of the Prime shooters on here. I am trying to make it a bit easier to find cams and am currently buying PC and PCX sets. Not really looking to make any money on the swaps, so will be buying for $65. Will also swap will do a swap for $10. So if you have any extra's around you want to get rid of let me know. Also if you are looking for some, send me a PM and I will try to get you what you need. Don't have any PCX cams around as of yet, but soon to have several PC cam sets.


----------



## cnmodaw

zzzzzz said:


> Looking for two!


Give Matt a call at Shrewd. I am not sure how many he has, but he said he had a few.


----------



## primal-bow

here are the pic.
her in the pic the holes by the limds are uneven.
the first one is cover up 3/4 by the limds
the bottom (pen) is covered by 1/4 of the hole by the limds

is this normal ? this is why I asked about cams out of time


----------



## dew hunter

I have a set of PC#4 cams for sale 80.00 tyd.


----------



## cnmodaw

kgtech said:


> here are the pic.
> her in the pic the holes by the limds are uneven.
> the first one is cover up 3/4 by the limds
> the bottom (pen) is covered by 1/4 of the hole by the limds
> 
> is this normal ? this is why I asked about cams out of time


Dont worry about those holes, the only way to check timing is at full draw. There are several small timing "dots" on both sides of the cams. Take the top draw stop out and put the bow in a draw board and bring it to full draw. You will be able to count how many dots are on the cam "outside" of the limb. You will twist up the cables until both have the same amount of dots on the outside of the limb. WHen you have the timing set with just the bottom stop in, then you can put the top draw stop in and move it until they hit at the same time.


----------



## primal-bow

cnmodaw said:


> Dont worry about those holes, the only way to check timing is at full draw. There are several small timing "dots" on both sides of the cams. Take the top draw stop out and put the bow in a draw board and bring it to full draw. You will be able to count how many dots are on the cam "outside" of the limb. You will twist up the cables until both have the same amount of dots on the outside of the limb. WHen you have the timing set with just the bottom stop in, then you can put the top draw stop in and move it until they hit at the same time.


ok thanks


----------



## Rhawk86

Somebody buy the prime one I have listed. 

Please

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Sold the prime One!


----------



## quickcat18

Rhawk86 said:


> Sold the prime One!


Nice


----------



## primal-bow

hey guy do you know anyone who is willing to trade a prime centroid for a hoyt crx 35 ? (2011)


----------



## primal-bow

got some new string on the way for my centroid lr


----------



## Rhawk86

Finally got to my centroid ringin like a bell. Still can't believe I traded a 2011 evo for it! So I now have a tack driver and laser beam.

Impact and Centroid. 

Pics in prime nation! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

Can't get on prime nation on my phone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickcat18

Nice


----------



## Smiley1215

anyone have any black centroid limbs for sale? would prefer 60 lb but 70 lb will do just fine too. PM me if ya got some ya want to sell, thanks


----------



## quickcat18

so my impact works great for removing critters from the garden in a stealthy way


----------



## primal-bow

my new strings are shipped out today!


----------



## R.O.T._Archery

I just won the no bull 1000 in kansas with my centroid. $500 bucks in the bank and couldn't be happier with it. here is the last shot of the double shoot out.


----------



## gjstudt

R.O.T._Archery said:


> I just won the no bull 1000 in kansas with my centroid. $500 bucks in the bank and couldn't be happier with it. here is the last shot of the double shoot out.
> View attachment 1677862


Sweet!


----------



## primal-bow

prime bow rule!!!!!!!


----------



## primal-bow

hey rhawk86,
how you're buddy shop coming a long?


----------



## Rhawk86

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

sweet. is he open yet? link to that posting


----------



## anon

Rhawk86,

Where is that place? I'm close to Fenton and it looks really nice.


----------



## Rhawk86

anon said:


> Rhawk86,
> 
> Where is that place? I'm close to Fenton and it looks really nice.


Exit 80 on us 23.

Torrey rd. Just north of mo doggies.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnfieldEd

New prime owner here. 

Ordered my Defy 29/60 in Optifade Open. 

No ETA yet but I can wait.


----------



## Ringleader

Has anybody figured out a way to minimize the cables invading the scope on the Centroid?


----------



## Rhawk86

You would really have to torque the cabels.

The wider limbs and different cam spacing fixed it for the 2013.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Ringleader said:


> Has anybody figured out a way to minimize the cables invading the scope on the Centroid?


Only options are to just shoot it for awhile and learn to ignore it (was my choice), or pull the flex guard and put a normal cable rod on it.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> Exit 80 on us 23.
> 
> Torrey rd. Just north of mo doggies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You will have to let us know when he is up and running. Looks like just over a 2 hr drive, not to bad for me. Can pick up quickcat on the way!


----------



## Rhawk86

We will be moving inventory over all weekend.

We will have to do something to make the trip worth while. I really would like to do a Prime shoot. We will see what happens when the dust settles from the new shop. It might have to be a unofficial one this year as it is already June.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Rhawk86 said:


> We will be moving inventory over all weekend.
> 
> We will have to do something to make the trip worth while. I really would like to do a Prime shoot. We will see what happens when the dust settles from the new shop. It might have to be a unofficial one this year as it is already June.


If you do, be sure to pass along the info to me. I would make the trip over.


----------



## vhunter

retrieverfishin said:


> If you do, be sure to pass along the info to me. I would make the trip over.


+1.


----------



## Rhawk86

I really think this would be a big event. I will work on it thus week.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MM1017

I put a new set of JBK's on my Defy and could not be happier with the new threads. Jeff's work is top notch and the colors look really nice on the RAP Defy. Put the string and cables on, checked the timing and got a perfect bullet hole through paper with the first shot. Absolute perfect dimensions on the string and cables with zero rotation and stretch so far. For those of you that have not seen Jeff's work, I encourage you to give his strings a shot.


----------



## quickcat18

retrieverfishin said:


> You will have to let us know when he is up and running. Looks like just over a 2 hr drive, not to bad for me. Can pick up quickcat on the way!


Count me in for a prime shoot


----------



## quickcat18

MM1017 said:


> I put a new set of JBK's on my Defy and could not be happier with the new threads. Jeff's work is top notch and the colors look really nice on the RAP Defy. Put the string and cables on, checked the timing and got a perfect bullet hole through paper with the first shot. Absolute perfect dimensions on the string and cables with zero rotation and stretch so far. For those of you that have not seen Jeff's work, I encourage you to give his strings a shot.


Very nice


----------



## primal-bow

I got my string from core archery today!!!!!!

they are made from 8190 black/blue 
can't wait to put them on my 2012 centroid lr


----------



## primal-bow

I post a new group discussion in the prime nation use it only as title says . 

thanks


----------



## Rhawk86

I was thinking about the Prime shoot.....What about the G5 triple threat!!! do you guys go?

It is pretty much what we are talking about. Why have another when there is already a IBO sanctioned one. 

I shoot it.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Well, another project prime is on the way.....just picked up a prime impact off of the classifieds on here. A strip and kolorfusion is going to be happening!


----------



## quickcat18

Rhawk86 said:


> I was thinking about the Prime shoot.....What about the G5 triple threat!!! do you guys go?
> 
> It is pretty much what we are talking about. Why have another when there is already a IBO sanctioned one.
> 
> I shoot it.


Is it a one day event? with it being on the other side of the state i would only be able to make a 1 day shoot and then need to get back home. And i would be coming to see the shop too.


----------



## Rhawk86

quickcat18 said:


> Is it a one day event? with it being on the other side of the state i would only be able to make a 1 day shoot and then need to get back home. And i would be coming to see the shop too.


It is a weekend event, you can either day. It is hosted by multiple clubs and has 4 legs to eat. 3 have already been completed.


----------



## targetzone

I have a new Prime One and want to get a case, what are the pro's and con's to soft or hard case? Also it is 39.25" axle to axle so I know I need to make sure the case is large enough to handle the target bow length. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Alaska at heart

retrieverfishin said:


> You will have to let us know when he is up and running. Looks like just over a 2 hr drive, not to bad for me. Can pick up quickcat on the way!


Um, excuse me..................HELLO!!!!!


----------



## McDawg

targetzone said:


> I have a new Prime One and want to get a case, what are the pro's and con's to soft or hard case? Also it is 39.25" axle to axle so I know I need to make sure the case is large enough to handle the target bow length. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


I dont have a Prime yet ( waiting 4 months) but I would suggest a SKB case model 5014 (hard case), these are waterproof and have wheels for easy transportation. I have two SKB cases and they are the best. I have a Athens EXceed 37" axle to axle and 42" total length and have room to spare (length wise).


----------



## targetzone

Thanks for the advice. Waiting on your Prime One order for 4 months? Found mine in Lakeland FL, they had one Prime One in stock by mistake and was shipping it back when I came in to see about getting a target bow. Guess I was fortunate!


----------



## Rhawk86

Hey guys the shop is in full swing. There is going to be a grand opening celebration in August. Check out my thread for pics.

We finally got my centroid dialed in like a 300 win mag! My Impact is hitting the shelf and undergoing a transformation. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

what kind of transformation?

and what did the centroid need to get it dialed in.


----------



## Rhawk86

Switched over to retrievers limb driver he sold me and got the center shot perfect. 

Adjusted cam timing and the draw stops. Nothing fancy. The primes are very very easy to tune. Really just fit the bow to me. 
I have noticed my impact cables crept out on me. Had to add three twist on each side to roll those cams back into position. Not a fan of the 8190.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhawk86

KG-

Are you having trouble with your Centroid???


----------



## retrieverfishin

Alaska at heart said:


> Um, excuse me..................HELLO!!!!!


Sorry! Plenty of room in the Jeep for all of us!!! Well, my Jeep, not yours!!! haha...


----------



## Alaska at heart

retrieverfishin said:


> Sorry! Plenty of room in the Jeep for all of us!!! Well, my Jeep, not yours!!! haha...


Well that hint was as subtle as a landmine, so I am glad you picked up on it.........:wink: Two days left of the school year and I will have significantly more time to play.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Alaska at heart said:


> Well that hint was as subtle as a landmine, so I am glad you picked up on it.........:wink: Two days left of the school year and I will have significantly more time to play.


Very nice. I will be just a bit jealous of all that free time!


----------



## primal-bow

Rhawk86 said:


> KG-
> 
> Are you having trouble with your Centroid???


can't say. i'm been super busy looking for new job!

my bow as dust on it right now. plus I still have new string to put on it.


----------



## littlenoz

My new/used prime one. 

sent from my DROID!


----------



## Prime#1

littlenoz said:


> My new/used prime one.
> 
> sent from my DROID!


The more and more I see pics of the ONE the more and more I wish I had ordered an all Black ONE. Instead I will have to roll with the Impact for now.....if it will ever get here.


----------



## primal-bow

does any one use dead center stabilizer on their prime bow?

and how do they work for you on those bows?


----------



## quickcat18

Sweet looking prime one


----------



## primal-bow

ok what kind of stabilizer do you guys use on you're prime bow. my an 18" doinker. and it makes my bow so finking heavy. 

i'm looking to lighting up my bow.


----------



## quickcat18

for hunting i use a 10" Trinity Archery T3 for target i use a 18" Trinity Anchor with 4oz up front. and a 10" side bar with 4 oz as well.


----------



## Prime#1

kgtech said:


> ok what kind of stabilizer do you guys use on you're prime bow. my an 18" doinker. and it makes my bow so finking heavy.
> 
> i'm looking to lighting up my bow.


27" bee stinger premier plus rod out the front with 3ounces and 15" premier plus out the back with 7ounces. For hunting 6" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme with 1 ounce


----------



## primal-bow

happy father day guys :thumb:


----------



## Rhawk86

Won a Torrent package on my first fathers day!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

just wanted to see how every body summer is so far? do any thing fun yet?


----------



## Splitshafts

Got my shooters shirt yesterday. I was hoping the new impact wouldn't too far behind. Really wanted to take it to the Rinehart shoot this weekend. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## primal-bow

does anyone know how much the prime centroid lr way ? (bare bow)


----------



## midwestbowhunt

kgtech said:


> does anyone know how much the prime centroid lr way ? (bare bow)


Prime website says 4.0lbs. 

http://www.g5prime.com/model_detail/405


----------



## primal-bow

shoot I missed that! I look be for I posted to. my bad


----------



## Wbr30

Does anyone here want another centroid I have one for sale in the classifieds im unable to shoot anymore due to injury and I would really like to getbrid of this thing thanks if u guys can help


----------



## zzzzzz

Wbr30 said:


> Does anyone here want another centroid I have one for sale in the classifieds im unable to shoot anymore due to injury and I would really like to getbrid of this thing thanks if u guys can help


x2 for sale ... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2033865


----------



## dsal

If that was a 27.5 draw i would of bit. 


Wbr30 said:


> Does anyone here want another centroid I have one for sale in the classifieds im unable to shoot anymore due to injury and I would really like to getbrid of this thing thanks if u guys can help


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Am currently shooting a CPXL and am very interested in shooting a Prime bow for target. I am a 28-28.5 dl and would like to keep it at 60 lbs. This bow would be strictly for 3D competition only. I have looked at the Impact and the specs seem perfect for the speed I want. Any suggestions from the Prime crowd would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## zzzzzz

*2012 Shift and Centroid*


----------



## Marc da hunter

How much for the set up?


----------



## primal-bow

Wbr30 said:


> Does anyone here want another centroid I have one for sale in the classifieds im unable to shoot anymore due to injury and I would really like to getbrid of this thing thanks if u guys can help


what happen if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## quickcat18

I have 2 brand new sets of JBK strings for sale cheap. Both are brand new and have never been on a bow and are $40 TYD. 

Set for the a centroid that is black 50%- silver 25%- blue 25% with silver servings. Yokes are blue with silver servings 

Set for a shift that is Black 50%- silver 25% - blue 25% with silver servings. Yokes are solid silver

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## walk20

Pm sent to quickcat


----------



## k10brink

Pm sent to quickcat


----------



## Pancho Villa

Will take JBK strings for Centroid if still avaliable. Are they 8190?


----------



## quickcat18

Centroid strings are sold, still have the shift set and yes they are BCY 8190


----------



## Wbr30

Well what happened I went to a 3d shoot with my centroid keep in mind I shoot about 200 arrows a week so I go to the shoot and I shot decent but I noticed that my neck started to stiffen up I didnt think much about it went and shot at my buddys house after shot about 90 more arrows. The next day I woke up and I couldnt move my neck at all went to the chiropractor they took exrays my spine is bent the wrong way and there is no cartlidge in between my top three bones in my spine so they told me it could take up to a year before I could think about shooting again


----------



## Wbr30

And I would like to get 850 for the set up it does come with alot


----------



## Wbr30




----------



## quickcat18

Wbr30 said:


> Well what happened I went to a 3d shoot with my centroid keep in mind I shoot about 200 arrows a week so I go to the shoot and I shot decent but I noticed that my neck started to stiffen up I didnt think much about it went and shot at my buddys house after shot about 90 more arrows. The next day I woke up and I couldnt move my neck at all went to the chiropractor they took exrays my spine is bent the wrong way and there is no cartlidge in between my top three bones in my spine so they told me it could take up to a year before I could think about shooting again


that is no good i hope you heal up quickly


----------



## brd556

Well I just picked up a SCREAMING DEAL on ebay for a 5 month old Prime Impact. 
I've been loving my Centroid for the last 18 months, but I couldn't resist the deal
on this one. 

2013 BLACK Prime Impact ...... will post pics next week.


----------



## Rhawk86

I have a 3 month old impact I would like to sell to some one for a screaming deal also.

It has been sitting in the case since May. It needs a better home we have grown too far apart.

Anyone want a new 70# impact camo 29" dl?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primal-bow

yes the prime nation it 100 members


----------



## Rhawk86

Anyone looking to buy my impact? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brd556

I just listed a set of 28" PCX cams for Impact or Defy. $80 shipped.


----------



## TscottEVO26

I have a set of PC#4's that need to go $65 TYD send me a PM


----------



## Prime#1

Rhawk86 said:


> Anyone looking to buy my impact?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Might try posting it in the classifieds on here.


----------



## Rhawk86

Oh it has been for a bit. Someone go make me an offer on it. So I can go buy a defy for hunting lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## targetzone

Going to be working on putting stabilizers on my new PRIME ONE this week. Does anyone have advice on starting setting up the weights and anyone done this on the Prime One yet? Got a long 31" front stabilizer, a V bar coming in this week to work on a rear stabilizer. New to setting up stabilizers, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wapititrails

Curious to know if anyone else has had their bows coming in at 3/8's to 1/2 inch long on the axle to axle measurements. I read some of the comments on here and can't help but wonder if the bows their complaining about have the specs as bad off as mine were? This is my second prime bow, the Impact was my first. It took me awhile to figure out why it was so loud and vibrated on the shot due to fact I was thinking this thing is suppose to be in spec because of the 100 shot cycle insurance they advertise etc...... And then the same with my Defy which was a 1/2 inch out, only this time I checked it out right away and noticed it was way off, made a few adjustments and in short order away I was going again. I want to add that my Defy is a shooter! I love this bow, I've never shot this good in my life and its very quiet and vibration free to boot...............already took a spring bear with it.


----------



## brd556

wapititrails said:


> Curious to know if anyone else has had their bows coming in at 3/8's to 1/2 inch long on the axle to axle measurements. I read some of the comments on here and can't help but wonder if the bows their complaining about have the specs as bad off as mine were? This is my second prime bow, the Impact was my first. It took me awhile to figure out why it was so loud and vibrated on the shot due to fact I was thinking this thing is suppose to be in spec because of the 100 shot cycle insurance they advertise etc...... And then the same with my Defy which was a 1/2 inch out, only this time I checked it out right away and noticed it was way off, made a few adjustments and in short order away I was going again. I want to add that my Defy is a shooter! I love this bow, I've never shot this good in my life and its very quiet and vibration free to boot...............already took a spring bear with it.


Mine is about 1/4" long on the ATA but I would consider that "WITHIN SPEC TOLERANCES."


----------



## Rhawk86

I won't turn down any reasonable offer for my impact for you guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bucks N Bulls 2

will the new 2013 grips on either the impact or defy fit onto a shift or not?


----------



## PeterM

Bucks N Bulls 2 said:


> will the new 2013 grips on either the impact or defy fit onto a shift or not?


no....


----------



## quickcat18

Ttt


----------



## ezrider3

Thanks for starting this thread!!

I pick up my PRIME DEFY next week. It's replacing my Elite Answer which I thought was the top but this one feels better to me.

EZ


----------



## Rhawk86

Whose going to the R100 in Michigan!?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bows_-_arrows

I'm looking for some 70 lb limbs for my new Impact if anyone will turn some loose. Mine are 60lb camo


----------



## retrieverfishin

bows_-_arrows said:


> I'm looking for some 70 lb limbs for my new Impact if anyone will turn some loose. Mine are 60lb camo


Amazing how smooth that draw is isn't it?


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Yeh mine at 60 feels like 55.


----------



## k10brink

I'll be headed to the R-100 for both days. Just need to sight the centroid in after get my new strings from quickcat installed on my centroid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Also interested in 70lb impact or defy 27.5dl or a centroid....


----------



## razz40

I have a Black 2012 Prime Centriod 28" 50-60 lbs. for sale in the AT classifieds. I just put a sweet price on it. I bought a new Defy. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2055754&p=1067789077#post1067789077


----------



## retrieverfishin

If anyone has some PCX-4 they want to get rid of or trade for PCX-3 shoot me a PM!


----------



## munsonRN

Just joined the Prime nation.....bought a 2012 Centroid. 

Have only shot a few times....BUT LOVE IT. First new bow....otherwise I have been shooting hand me downs that were about 10 years old... Last one being a Mathews Q2. WOW, what a difference. Now just need to make the time to shoot it more including broadheads.

The only pic I currently have...but there will be more.


----------



## mtn3531

bows_-_arrows said:


> Also interested in 70lb impact or defy 27.5dl or a centroid....


I have a 70# Impact here at the shop that just so happens to be wearing 27.5 cams


----------



## bows_-_arrows

How do you adjust cam timing? By the strings on cam's or cables? Need to get alignment marks same on both cam's. Thanks


----------



## Rhawk86

Cables sir. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AttilaTheHun

My Prime Shift in Optifade Forrest. The only bow I have ever Robin Hooded with 2X.


----------



## quickcat18

AttilaTheHun said:


> My Prime Shift in Optifade Forrest. The only bow I have ever Robin Hooded with 2X.


nice looking setup


----------



## AttilaTheHun

quickcat18 said:


> nice looking setup


Thank you QuickCat18. After hunting season is over I am going to look into sending you my Centroid because as much as I love the bow, it is the loudest bow I have ever shot. I will want to get it tuned and see if there is anything more that can be done to quiet it down significantly.


----------



## NonTypicalRack

Blazer Vanes touching cables. If I rotate the c vane then my Blazers rub the QAD. Any help would be great.


----------



## Hanesie

Nontypical---I have the same issue with a ripcord! Any tips from the guys would be helpful for me too!! Thanks in advance !


----------



## PFD42

Try turning cock vane down, if it's still making rest contact then your rest timing is off


----------



## quickcat18

AttilaTheHun said:


> Thank you QuickCat18. After hunting season is over I am going to look into sending you my Centroid because as much as I love the bow, it is the loudest bow I have ever shot. I will want to get it tuned and see if there is anything more that can be done to quiet it down significantly.


Just let me know I am more than happy to help you with that


----------



## quickcat18

Just turn the arrow so the vane that is touching just clears and see if that helps.


----------



## NonTypicalRack

quickcat18 said:


> Just turn the arrow so the vane that is touching just clears and see if that helps.


I tried but it's still rubbing the QAD. I will try the cock vane down.

Thanks


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Go to a limb driver pro rest and put cord at front of cam and your problem is gone.


----------



## JLH

Limbdriver solves all your rest problems.....

Once you put one on...you will slap yourself on the forehead and wonder what took you so long to see the light...lol


----------



## Hanesie

I have my cock feather up but it seems every now and then it will hit my Ripcord...anyone know how to adjust the timing on a ripcord rest???? I have a limbdriver up in the closet but i prefer full containment and just not a fan of the long cord going to the limb....


----------



## quickcat18

Hmm I shot my centroid with a ripcord and never had any problems with the rest having contact issues and I had my C. Vane at the 1 o'clock position.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I have Ripcord Code Red rests on both my 2012 Centroids with no contact issues. I started with the cock vane at 12 o'clock and then adjusted my nock slightly as I got used to the bow to get maximum clearance. As quickcat noted above, mine is about 1-2 o'clock at present. I also took the containment bar off, as the bow can almost be turned upside down before the arrow shifts in the deep launcher arms. I hunted with the containment arm on last season and never came close to jostling the arrow out of the launcher, even with the bow lying on my lap.


----------



## NonTypicalRack

I tried to adjust the timing of the QAD but the Vanes are still catching the felt on the launcher arm. Might have to put my Limd Driver Pro V on. I just like the full containment on the QAD better for hunting.


----------



## Splitshafts

Some times it's not the timing of the rest. You may need to take a look at the cam timing as much as it hurts me to suggest that a Prime bow may be out of time....lol

Where are you all getting vane contact? Other than the rest arms?


----------



## Hanesie

does anyone have one of the new prime grips they want to sell??? i am having a heck of a time with the grip on my centroid...need to try something else before i end up selling it !


----------



## Kl55watson

Which is best to use for lubrication on the cables going through the I-Glide, wax or something like string snot?

I'm currently using string wax but it does build up on the I-Glide.


----------



## mtn3531

Kl55watson said:


> Which is best to use for lubrication on the cables going through the I-Glide, wax or something like string snot?
> 
> I'm currently using string wax but it does build up on the I-Glide.


You can serve the cables with .007 Halo and it helps out a bunch and saves your cables from being fuzzed up


----------



## Fitz4566

Hanesie said:


> does anyone have one of the new prime grips they want to sell??? i am having a heck of a time with the grip on my centroid...need to try something else before i end up selling it !


I have the grip from my defy im not using but im not sure if that will fit on your centroid


----------



## mag22

Hanesie said:


> does anyone have one of the new prime grips they want to sell??? i am having a heck of a time with the grip on my centroid...need to try something else before i end up selling it !


Remove the side plates or you can order an aftermarket grip from Shrewd for $39


----------



## skeet16

Hanesie said:


> does anyone have one of the new prime grips they want to sell??? i am having a heck of a time with the grip on my centroid...need to try something else before i end up selling it !


I didn't like the grip on my Shift. Here is a set of slimmer grips Yeti archery made for me


----------



## Hanesie

*Centroid for sale*

anyone know someone thats looking for a Clean Centroid? 

have one for sale : 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2077926

price negociable


----------



## deer2eat

Need 29" cams for my impact I just bought. Anyone have any. My Impact is coming with 30" cams. I will trade if anyone wants too as well. Thanks


----------



## Rhawk86

Posted up a pretty black impact for sale. Refer a friend if you know one

60#
29.5"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz40

I put a Shrewd grip on my 2012 centroid. You have to call them, they do not list it online.


----------



## AJ Peacock

My 40yd pin was hitting low on my Impact, moved it a touch last night and shot it twice at 40yds this morning. First shot was 1" low, second shot robin hooded the first arrow!

Damn, I've done it at 20yds before, but at 40yds with only 2 shots! 

I moved the pin a bit more and will call it good.

Bare shafts, field points and broadheads all group together.

I also built some heavy arrows (708gr) VAP 250's, 92gr Stainless inserts and 300gr heads. Bare shafts fly perfect to 30yds! (thats as far as I've shot them).

A tuned bow is a beautiful thing!

AJ


----------



## chirohunter73

After selling my Omen and reading all the positive reviews I am definatly going to have to try the Defy and Impact.


----------



## Kevin2

I've been interested in buying a Prime ever since shooting one at your bow club last fall. *Super smooth.* Seemed like it would help my sore shoulders WITHOUT all that shock.

Anyways, I was asking a couple of "pro" shooters at our club this weekend if they'd shot the new Prime bows & what they thought & *one guy said "you mean the cable eating monster bow" to which he did not elaborate on. So, is there some sort of issue they had with cables being "eaten",* or is this guy just being a pain & always talking bad about anything he isn't shooting?

Thanks & hope to be part of the Prime family soon...


----------



## BIP

I bought a 2013 Impact and the cables were showing some wear/fuzzing where they passed through the Ti-glide. My dealer contacted G5 and I had new cables that they had served where they come in contact with the Ti-glide in a couple of days.

It is my understanding that cables with serving in the area of the Ti-glide are going to be standard on the 2014 line-up.


----------



## deer2eat

deer2eat said:


> Need 29" cams for my impact I just bought. Anyone have any. My Impact is coming with 30" cams. I will trade if anyone wants too as well. Thanks


I got some 29" cams. Thanks to all who responded. I still have 30" cams and will sell them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kevin2

*Thanks Anyone else have any issues with the cables getting chewed up?*



BIP said:


> I bought a 2013 Impact and the cables were showing some wear/fuzzing where they passed through the Ti-glide. My dealer contacted G5 and I had new cables that they had served where they come in contact with the Ti-glide in a couple of days.
> 
> It is my understanding that cables with serving in the area of the Ti-glide are going to be standard on the 2014 line-up.


----------



## JayDubber13

Do you still have the 30" cams ..I sent you a PM also


----------



## curt514

deer2eat said:


> Need 29" cams for my impact I just bought. Anyone have any. My Impact is coming with 30" cams. I will trade if anyone wants too as well. Thanks


There was some in the classifieds earlier in the week. Just search for prime and they should show up.


----------



## deer2eat

JayDubber13 said:


> Do you still have the 30" cams ..I sent you a PM also


Pm replied to


----------



## mosthatedkennel

are the prime bows tuning down the middle? Anyone mind posting a pic with a arrow nocked?


----------



## Splitshafts

CABLE EATING MONSTER BOW......????????

Your "PROFESSIONAL SHOOTER" friend is talking without knowing anything but what they "heard". Yes Prime is having issues with some cable wear. Not any where near EATING CABLES. Prime has and continues to show some of the best customer service I have ever experienced. Every bow company ever created has or will have design issues or slight build flaws. Yet I can not see that any of the sixty Prime bows we sold at the shop are coming back with chewed up anything. I have been shooting the day lights out of my Impact for three months now. There's one little fiber at the TI glide connection that popped off just recently. Those that did have cable wear issues have either remedied it with Halo serving. Or have been given a new set of served cables free of charge from Prime. 

If you haven't done so already......Go shoot the lineup if you can. You will not be disappointed.!


----------



## wojo14

deer2eat said:


> Need 29" cams for my impact I just bought. Anyone have any. My Impact is coming with 30" cams. I will trade if anyone wants too as well. Thanks


I have #3 cams off my impact. Makes it 29"
Ill sell em.
Pm me if interested.


----------



## Rhawk86

Any of you guys wanting to trade a shift for a 2012 centroid?

Perfect condition. I take great care of my stuff just ask around. Brand new strings.

Pm me.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thrilla7

OKAY GUYS, anyone have any prime PC1 cams they wouldn't mind letting go. PM me or text me 717-448-7172 if you do. THANKS A BUNCH. Looking to go back to the prime dark side.


----------



## thrilla7

Anybody have any 70# prime shifts they would be interested in parting with?


----------



## jrcanami

I have an Impact and am curious if shift or centroid limbs will fit???


----------



## thrilla7

shift and centroid limbs will not fit an impact. Impact, Defy, and One all have wider limbs than on the shift and centroid.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I have a set of Centroid strings in 75%black, 25% silver, silver serving strings made by JBK in great shape $35 tyd


----------



## retrieverfishin

Strings are spoken for....


----------



## thrilla7

does anyone have any 124 deflection centroid/shift 70lb limbs they would want to sell?


----------



## thrilla7

what quivers are you guys finding work best on prime bows?


----------



## Juan_ID

thrilla7 said:


> what quivers are you guys finding work best on prime bows?


I have been using Fuse Satori 2pc's and they work awesome, I am a 2pc quiver guy...


----------



## 138104

The Bowjax on my upper limb popped off on my Defy. With the amount of bend in the limb at the point it was attached, I am not surprised. Has anyone tried the new Limbsaver Broadbands on the Defy?


----------



## Max32

i know the defy is a 330 ibo but what kind of real world speed could i expect from one at 28.5/70 pushing a easton axis 400 100 gr tip ? no im not a speed freak but just curious thanks


----------



## ebroughton

I have the broadbands on my defy. They stuck better than the bowjax and seemed to quiet the bow better.


----------



## rossi9s

73 total hours in tree stand last week..not a thing passed by...i had a few spare minutes to take this...


----------



## Rhawk86

Max32 said:


> i know the defy is a 330 ibo but what kind of real world speed could i expect from one at 28.5/70 pushing a easton axis 400 100 gr tip ? no im not a speed freak but just curious thanks


Hey. I pushed 314 on the impact. Longer draw than you. Put centroid cams on the impact and got 318-320. 

Generously overrated manufacturers specs.

You will never see higher unless they go under spec on the arrow. 

Assuming your arrow is around 28". @ 9.0 gpi and 100gr tip.

You should be in the mid 290's 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TscottEVO26

I Have a set of Prime PC#4 Cams For Sale PM with Offer.


----------



## targetzone

I am looking for a set of limbs for my Prime One with a weight range of 40 - 50 lbs. Anyone have a set?


----------



## Panthers71

rossi9s said:


> 73 total hours in tree stand last week..not a thing passed by...i had a few spare minutes to take this...
> View attachment 1773555


I wish i had the time to set in a tree 73hrs a week.


----------



## ebroughton

The bow waiting to fling an arrow.
My 7 hours in the last two days doesn't seem so bad now. 73 hours.....WOW!


----------



## thare1774

Prime One, her sister is being delivered Monday!


----------



## highwaynorth

rossi9s said:


> 73 total hours in tree stand last week..not a thing passed by...i had a few spare minutes to take this...
> View attachment 1773555


Nice bow, but I would find a better spot to hunt.


----------



## BIP




----------



## DrewStevens




----------



## rossi9s

highwaynorth said:


> Nice bow, but I would find a better spot to hunt.


This territory is just fine- just a week of warm weather
thanks


----------



## brae

Will new grips fit prime shift


----------



## Brent Gandy

Just bought my first Prime (2012 Centroid) and waiting on it to get here, I can't wait to try it out.

These are some of the parts I will need:

PC#9 cams for a Centroid (27" DL)
50-60lb Limbs for a Centroid (Black)

If you have any of these, please let me know.

Thank you,
Brent


----------



## retrieverfishin

brae said:


> Will new grips fit prime shift


No they will not.


----------



## brae

Even centroid? If not is there any full grips out that will?


----------



## retrieverfishin

brae said:


> Even centroid? If not is there any full grips out that will?


The centroid and the shift have the same grip. Not interchangeable with the newer models. If you want to go with a full grip, contact Rattler grips and have him make something up.


----------



## brae

He an here?


----------



## sahrpshooter

Hey guys I have some 50lb limbs for a 2012 centroid for sale if anyone is interested pm me if you are!


----------



## brae

Lol sharp I bought his centroid


----------



## SHPoet

Still waiting on my One.... Shooting my Impact for 3D and my Centroid for spots until it arrives....


----------



## TscottEVO26

Still have a set of PC#4 Cams that need to go 29.5 Centroid, 28.5 Shift. Pm Me with offer!


----------



## brae

I'm using centroid for hunting I just know it will be great for it first prime too


----------



## Brent Gandy

Pm sent to quickcat 

Want to buy:
PC#9 Cams
Black 40-50 or 50-60 limbs for Centroid

Thanks!


----------



## retrieverfishin

Brent Gandy said:


> Pm sent to quickcat
> 
> Want to buy:
> PC#9 Cams
> Black 40-50 or 50-60 limbs for Centroid
> 
> Thanks!


Give him lots of time as he was involved in a very bad accident a couple of weeks back and is still in the hospital. To my knowledge he does not have either of those.


----------



## Brent Gandy

Ok, that's fine, thank you for the info, I hope he is getting better


----------



## thrilla7

Does anyone have any custom side plates for shift/centroid they would want to sell?


----------



## Jezza

Hi just wanna say hi in this thread. finally got my prime defy!


----------



## D.Short

Jezza said:


> Hi just wanna say hi in this thread. finally got my prime defy!


Enjoy,you now own perfection.


----------



## rossi9s

i have a mint set of PC-#8 cams up for sale
asking 85.00 tyd
pm me if you have any questions
thanks


----------



## MAXXIS31

wildlifecowboy said:


> If I take my index and pointer finger on my grip hand and press up against the grip on the backside I will get a bullet hole. weird.


Anyone else noticing this, I have the exact same thing happening on my shift??? I have about a 1 1/2 -2" tear with a bare shaft but as soon as I apply pressure to the rear of my grip with my thumb I get a perfect bullet hole. By pressure I mean pushing on the rear of the grip with my thumb, this is not something I find comfortable and wouldn't be consistent. Any other way I grip the thing from drawing strictly on my thumb all the way out to my finger knuckles, no matter what the angle, I get the tip left tear. I am not getting fletching contact and no matter where I move the rest I get the tear. I have even adjusted my draw stops from all the way out to all the way back in with no difference. It is defiantly the tip causing the tear and not a flexing shaft from being under spined. Any help would be appreciated I am about to give up and sell this bow because I am coming to the conclusion this may be torque within the bow?? Specs are 2012 Shift, 27.5" draw, 60lbs, 400 Injections 28" with 100 grain tips and blazers.

I have been able to shoot bullet holes with all of my other bows in the past and believe that this tear has nothing to do with my form, I can shoot this bow very well out to 60 yards and if I shot more than a couple shots at the same dot at 20 yards I am breaking nocks. I noticed this when broad head tuning before hunting season and didn't want to mess with it until after the season, for all purposes the bow shoots very well but this is just something that is driving me crazy and if I cant figure it out this bow will be going down the road because I want to be 100% confident with my equipment and as long as this tear exists I will not be happy with the bow.

Thanks for any advise in advance, I am at the end of my rope


----------



## D.Short

Sounds like your dl is to long.


----------



## MAXXIS31

D.Short said:


> Sounds like your dl is to long.


What will the draw being long do? My Maxxix 31 was 28 1/2 inches and I never had any torque issues? My bow arm is bent quite a bit at 27 do you think too short of draw could do it as well?


----------



## D.Short

Possibly,depends on if your elbow is perfectly inline with the arrow at full draw.
Shoot a fletched shaft at 5 or 10 feet at a vertical line at shoulder height,when you hit it perfectly,then shoot a bare shaft at the line,if it hits to the right your drawlength is probably to long.All this is based on good and consistent form,grip,feet placement/stance;any of these vary then so will impact.


----------



## MAXXIS31

That's similar to what I am doing. 6 feet from the target but the bare shafts are hitting 2" left, at 10 yards the bare shafts hit 3" left but the nock is at or just right of my fletched arrow.


----------



## Jezza

D.Short said:


> Enjoy,you now own perfection.


Yippee!


----------



## Jezza

Just checking with u folks. Pretty noob as to what strings to use for serving the problem area. 3d 0.017/0.019 or 0.008/7?


----------



## brae

What's the problem area


----------



## Jezza

Hi brae, the problem area is the cables through the i glide. Was about to order some serving string and was wondering if .018 or .007 suffice for protecting the cables in the area?


----------



## mountaindewguy

Just a question.. Any of you French tune your primes? I switched my rest out to a limb driver pro v.. Only other adjustment we made is putting 1/2 twist in the string as to keep the peep straight.. I cannot get good groups. At 40 yards its a nightmare. I was reading up on French tuning and wondering if maybe just some variation in center shot and my sights left and right may be causing problems.. Ideas? I have a prime defy. I'm not a fan of paper tuning, I think the French tune method is the way to go. anyone else try it?


----------



## mountaindewguy

Oh and I love the pro v rest.. Just loud as hell (much louder than my qad could ever be) but still a good rest


----------



## pacsman

I have a set of PCX#1 cams that I would like to trade for a set of PCX#2


----------



## JimmyP

If you were going to try a prime and your draw was 29.5 for 3 d open class which bow would you try .would it be the ,one


----------



## 60X

Looking for a set of 27.5 or 28" cams for a prime one


----------



## brae

Just got a shift too


----------



## retrieverfishin

Jezza said:


> Hi brae, the problem area is the cables through the i glide. Was about to order some serving string and was wondering if .018 or .007 suffice for protecting the cables in the area?


Use .007 halo for serving in the i-glides. .014 halo will work as well, but you will feel it a little bit.


----------



## Jezza

retrieverfishin said:


> Use .007 halo for serving in the i-glides. .014 halo will work as well, but you will feel it a little bit.


thanks! will grab some .007 servings


----------



## MAXXIS31

Selling my 2012 shift. See Signature. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2125439


----------



## Rhawk86

Almost forgot to share my prime kill. 35 yards. Calhoun, MI

He went 50. Wooooo


----------



## sahrpshooter

Very nice Ryan!


----------



## kozal01

Hey gents, just ordered a prime defy and I'm starting to compile a list of things I need to get it set up. It's a 29" DL 60-70# DW and I'm wondering what spine weight arrow you guys are using with these bows. I've been shooting Carbon Express Maxima 350's in my Hoyt and is like to stick with the Maximas if I can. So stoked to get this bow!


----------



## Rhawk86

Thanks. Now show me yours. 

Bout to get on the plane to bama and go after a cajun.


----------



## viper24

Was wondering if I can get some info on draw length with the prime Alloy. My DL is 28.75 inches, i was wondering am i better off going with the 28 1/2 inch cam and tweaking it longer or getting the 29 inch cam and shortening it a tad. Not sure if one way is better than the other.


----------



## Ned250

137 pages here, you'd think Prime had a bigger brand recognition. I was at an indoor shoot today and had two different guys ask me what the heck a Prime was when they saw my centroid.


----------



## pgc13

My new Alloy!


----------



## quickcat18

I love that this is still going


----------



## viper24

bump


viper24 said:


> Was wondering if I can get some info on draw length with the prime Alloy. My DL is 28.75 inches, i was wondering am i better off going with the 28 1/2 inch cam and tweaking it longer or getting the 29 inch cam and shortening it a tad. Not sure if one way is better than the other.


----------



## quickcat18

Here is a thread and my findings with the PCX cams I can not speak for the alloy but it uses the same cams and I would guess they would tune the same. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2057722


----------



## skeet16

For all the prime guys I have a 12 shift In the classifieds for sale


----------



## SPIGEEZ

Karbon said:


> I'm really enjoying the 40 shots I took tonight with mine!
> Outside tomorrow!
> I added the blue sides and took off the grey ones...
> View attachment 1274180
> View attachment 1274182



Can anyone tell me where I can get these grip side plates for my 2013 Defy?


----------



## Mattyz

Pic of my Prime Impact - so glad i got one........shooting good with it


----------



## skeet16

Shift still up for sale 625$ TYD


----------



## mtn3531

Open Country Impact for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## bowshopmen

RTAP Impact 29/60 for sale in the classifieds - since my alloy arived


----------



## Square_Dancer

What are the major differences between the impact and alloy?


----------



## bowshopmen

Square_Dancer said:


> What are the major differences between the impact and alloy?


 Alloy - Impact
ata 33 - 35
brace 6.75 - 6.25
flexing - I-Glide
roller
guard
IBO 335 - 340
295 - 296 Actual speed @ 29/64 w/the same 380gr arrow


----------



## Square_Dancer

Yeah I know the specs on each bow, but I was wondering about what differences everyone experienced with each bow


----------



## bowshopmen

Square_Dancer said:


> Yeah I know the specs on each bow, but I was wondering about what differences everyone experienced with each bow


the Alloy is noticeably lighter, 1 or 2 actual fps slower, draw length seems to run the same, draw and shot are very similar. On the Alloy the adjustable roller allows you to move centershot slightly right and left by increasing or decreasing the tension on the cables. The roller is going to solve the wear issues a few of the I-Glides had. I am already shooting my Alloy as well or better than my Impact.


----------



## naturalsteel

I have a brand new ,never used custom string from Korbins Strings for sale for $40 TYD . If interested it is Blue and Flo. Green and is for a Centroid. If interested feel free to PM me.


----------



## wojo14

skeet16 said:


> Shift still up for sale 625$ TYD


PMed u about your shift


----------



## jrcanami

Does anyone have pcx #2 cams for sale?


----------



## HOYT'n em!

wow...two different sits and I read every page and post, lol. I will be getting my defy this week and cant wait. I jumped ship from hoyt, and was VERY happy with hoyt. absolutely no complaints with them after shooting them since 08. I shoot every brand I can every year, and have owned five other brands of bow in the past two years. I actually had a centroid but it was a loud and a half inch too long. other than that I loved the way the bow shot, and held. I sold it though, due to the noise. I shot the alloy and was simply blown away. I have not shot the 2013 bows yet, but went on pure faith of prime as a company, their technology, and the feel of the other bows in their line up. I am so excited to see how this bow shoots, and have total faith that this will be the best bow I have owned to date....it says a lot that I am getting a lightly used bow(NEVER bought a used bow before this one), and that I actually traded my last hoyt and some other stuff for this bow. I am actually loosing about six hundred or more bucks if you were to add it up dollar for dollar, but I am okay with it because I really want a prime bow, and the one I am getting is in excellent shape...plus as long as the draw length runs true, I wont need to swap out the cams....and it is opti~fade forest, which is the color I wanted....cant wait to get this bow, thanks blood_trail!!!


----------



## jacobh

I just got the impact!!! Anybody have any kill pics with one? Would love to see them


----------



## mzw

Not a monster.we don't have giants around here.I shot 4 with my impact this year.love that bow.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks bro and congrats... No problems blowing through? What was your longest shot on a deer with it? Thanks


----------



## mzw

No problems blowing through.this guy was the longest so far at 42yds.there's been a lot of blood shed this season from my impact lol.


----------



## mtn3531

jrcanami said:


> Does anyone have pcx #2 cams for sale?


Yes


----------



## deer100

Does anyone have a prime centroid string suppressor they want to sell?Please PM me if you have one.Thanks


----------



## utahG5extreme

Hey so I don't usually post anything on here, and I am sure I am overlooking it.. But I am looking for a replacement string and cables for my prime centroid. One of the local shops gave me a quote for winners choice at 185 and change. Is that right?


----------



## naturalsteel

utahG5extreme said:


> Hey so I don't usually post anything on here, and I am sure I am overlooking it.. But I am looking for a replacement string and cables for my prime centroid. One of the local shops gave me a quote for winners choice at 185 and change. Is that right?


PM sent!


----------



## Ned250

Finished my 2013 Impact project. RTAP riser with black limbs and cams. Love how it came out.


----------



## Beentown

Ned250 said:


> Finished my 2013 Impact project. RTAP riser with black limbs and cams. Love how it came out.


Looks great!


----------



## naturalsteel

Sweet Rig!


----------



## jwg1976

I have been bow hunting now for 26 seasons and Monday afternoon I shot my first deer off the ground spot and stalk with a bow. I know that she is only a doe and a lot of luck came into play but still one of the coolest kills of my life. There were just enough bare patches in the snow and my legs were just long enough to stay off the crunchy snow to keep things quiet. Also, the wind was perfect...It was just awesome to sneak to 18 yards. Right before I drew for the shot I said to myself this is actually going to happen - After the shot it was like I had killed a B&C buck...I had the shakes so bad. My Centroid and Spitfire broad head did the trick blowing right thru both shoulders. Oh and the blood trail was incredible on top of the snow


----------



## mzw

jwg1976 said:


> I have been bow hunting now for 26 seasons and Monday afternoon I shot my first deer off the ground spot and stalk with a bow. I know that she is only a doe and a lot of luck came into play but still one of the coolest kills of my life. There were just enough bare patches in the snow and my legs were just long enough to stay off the crunchy snow to keep things quiet. Also, the wind was perfect...It was just awesome to sneak to 18 yards. Right before I drew for the shot I said to myself this is actually going to happen - After the shot it was like I had killed a B&C buck...I had the shakes so bad. My Centroid and Spitfire broad head did the trick blowing right thru both shoulders. Oh and the blood trail was incredible on top of the snow
> View attachment 1832050


That sounds like a blast.just goes to show its not always about anter size but more the experience of the hunt.I don't know how you did it with snow on the ground that's tough.congrats.


----------



## jwg1976

mzw said:


> That sounds like a blast.just goes to show its not always about anter size but more the experience of the hunt.I don't know how you did it with snow on the ground that's tough.congrats.


Thanks - Again, a lot of things just fell into place perfectly but as the the old saying goes " Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good"


----------



## bows_-_arrows

For you Prime tuners..... any conversions yet on putting the One cam on a Impact to have cable stops?


----------



## Rhawk86

We can start. 

I had a set of centroid cams that my friend put on his impact. 


String angle changes as does everything else as a result. So....

Spacers were needed to adjust for the different limb design's. 

Loss of efficiency if the cams were not centered in the limb. 

Brace height changes obviously because the cam o.d is different. Not a lot 

We ended up twisting the string from the centroid. To adjust for the differences.

Then measure the string and get a custom one made.

All of these would happen with any cam swap.


----------



## Square_Dancer

jwg1976 said:


> I have been bow hunting now for 26 seasons and Monday afternoon I shot my first deer off the ground spot and stalk with a bow. I know that she is only a doe and a lot of luck came into play but still one of the coolest kills of my life. There were just enough bare patches in the snow and my legs were just long enough to stay off the crunchy snow to keep things quiet. Also, the wind was perfect...It was just awesome to sneak to 18 yards. Right before I drew for the shot I said to myself this is actually going to happen - After the shot it was like I had killed a B&C buck...I had the shakes so bad. My Centroid and Spitfire broad head did the trick blowing right thru both shoulders. Oh and the blood trail was incredible on top of the snow
> View attachment 1832050


How did you know where she was? Was she bedded down and you spotted her? How long did it take to get close enough to her?


----------



## jwg1976

Square_Dancer said:


> How did you know where she was? Was she bedded down and you spotted her? How long did it take to get close enough to her?


I was walking down the farm road that the tire tracks had melted off to the bare ground in most spots going into my stands. The plan was to walk in slow checking for fresh sign along the way and change out the cards in my cameras to figure out where I was going to sit for the afternoon. I had only made it in about 100 yards or so from my truck when I heard some crunching in the crusty snow to my right - I looked over and saw few deer working their way down thru woods in my direction. The direction they were heading would put them hopefully on a trail that comes thru a pinch point between a gully and a old farm fence. After that the trail splits and I was hoping that they would take the first trail at the fork and they did


----------



## jwg1976

Oh and probably 5 or so minutes to sneak slowly down to the spot where I made the shot - I only covered a total of 40-50 yards all together after spotting her - She did the rest


----------



## Ned250

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Anyone on here have a black LH Prime Centroid they want to sell, preferably 60 lb. limbs and 30" draw?
PM me if you do, thanks.

Cliff


----------



## skeet16

2012 Shift still for sale
PC#2 cams
Black
60# limbs 
Sword centurion sight
Limb Driver Pro V
Yeti Archery grips
Ridgerunner sling
675$ TYD


----------



## treestandnappin

Got my new Centroid set up yesterday. Had my HHA dialed in and shooting 40 yds in a few minutes. Smooth draw, solid wall. I think I'm gonna like this bow a lot.


----------



## alks456

Doe permitted to be hunted?
Just curious.


----------



## jwg1976

alks456 said:


> Doe permitted to be hunted?
> Just curious.


Here where I live yes - Pretty much unlimited doe in my hunting areas


----------



## alks456

Any property for sale in the area - craving to live surrounded by available meat.
He-he,


----------



## jwg1976

alks456 said:


> Any property for sale in the area - craving to live surrounded by available meat.
> He-he,


Lots of land for sale around this area as long as you have millions of dollars - I was told that property goes for about $100,000+ an acre


----------



## alks456

That's what I expected to hear...


----------



## mainebrdr

I remember someone asking a while back if the new grip on the Defy would fit the Shift and the answer came back as a no. While this probably means it wont just slip on would some ingenuity and creativity,(modification) possibly make it work? I really like the feel of it better than the stock grips on my Shift. Thanks.


----------



## treestandnappin

First hike with the new toy.


----------



## ohiohunter02

What's a good starting point for center in a centroid?


----------



## jacobh

Anybody know where u can get side plates for a 2014 impact? Thanks


----------



## bloodyboots

My buddy got some rattler grips for his don't know if it's '13 or '14 also not sure if there is a difference on the grips for those two model years! The guy that makes the rattler grips is on here and I think he goes by rattlergrips or rattlerman . Hope this helps even though I spent half the post telling ya what I don't know


----------



## naturalsteel

ohiohunter02 said:


> What's a good starting point for center in a centroid?


13/16 th's is a good starting point for a Centroid. Started mine there and had to only move it a hair to get my QAD Exodus to hit with my field points.


----------



## ohiohunter02

naturalsteel said:


> 13/16 th's is a good starting point for a Centroid. Started mine there and had to only move it a hair to get my QAD Exodus to hit with my field points.


You setting the arrow through the beger whole?


----------



## jacobh

Haha its a step in the right direction thanks buddy





bloodyboots said:


> My buddy got some rattler grips for his don't know if it's '13 or '14 also not sure if there is a difference on the grips for those two model years! The guy that makes the rattler grips is on here and I think he goes by rattlergrips or rattlerman . Hope this helps even though I spent half the post telling ya what I don't know


----------



## naturalsteel

ohiohunter02 said:


> You setting the arrow through the beger whole?


Mine runs through the top half of the berger hole and tunes great for me.


----------



## Phantomslings

anyone ever stripped out the small allen screw thats connected to the bracket at the limb pocket. It's the allen screw right next to the other allen screw that you have to loosen in order to adjust draw weight. Mine felt cemented in and I tried very carefully to loosen it and I ended up stripping it no matter how careful I was. i'm not sure how to get that out now and im not sure what that screw is for either. It might be for taking the bracket off if the limbs need to come off for some reason. Anyone have any good advice about this?


----------



## jacobh

Get a screw extractor is the only way Id know. It drills a small hole into a stripped screw then uses backwards threads to take it out


----------



## Phantomslings

Ok, do I gotta break the bank on that tool? I Guess I'll search


----------



## ezrider3

Go to the next size metric or SAE, which ever is closer, allen wrench, grind the tip off so it if fresh looking and see if it fits and will turn it. A lot of time the edges of an allen wrench gets a little rounded and then they will slip.


----------



## jacobh

No it dosent cost that much bud





Phantomslings said:


> Ok, do I gotta break the bank on that tool? I Guess I'll search


----------



## ohiohunter02

Does anyone have a set or know where I can get a set of PC9 cams for a centroid?


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Wtb Prime One cams pct #6 = 29" 
Pm me if you got any. Thanks


----------



## MAXXIS31

Phantomslings said:


> anyone ever stripped out the small allen screw thats connected to the bracket at the limb pocket. It's the allen screw right next to the other allen screw that you have to loosen in order to adjust draw weight. Mine felt cemented in and I tried very carefully to loosen it and I ended up stripping it no matter how careful I was. i'm not sure how to get that out now and im not sure what that screw is for either. It might be for taking the bracket off if the limbs need to come off for some reason. Anyone have any good advice about this?


Like others have said use a small drill bit and extractor (easy out) or buy a set of reverse drill bits. If you haven't done it before and don't feel comfortable I would take it to a shop and have someone do it for you instead of taking a chance of ruining your bow.


----------



## utahG5extreme

So I am looking for some tips on the best way to customize my centroid. The camo pattern is lame, and I want to change things up. anyone recommend a good quality dipper?


----------



## MAXXIS31

Just thought I would let everyone know I put my 2012 shift up for sale in the classifieds and on E-bay as well as my 6 pin micro adjust Optifade Sight. The shift has brand new strings and limbs. Need to move it so I can pay for my new carbon turbo.


----------



## Hawkeye22

Anyone have 70# defy limbs in black or optifade forest? I have 60 pound limbs I would trade, in optifade forest pattern.


----------



## targetzone

PRIME ONE tuning question. What do you find the best position of the arrow to the berger button hole for the Prime One? Arrow at the bottom, center or top? I am using a .010 blade and have positioned the blade with the arrow on it at the center of the berger button and have a slightly higher nock position. What do you find is a good height for the nock position also please. I am shooting Easton Carbon One and Black Eagle Deep Impact arrows (500 and 600 spine). Love these arrows, shooing FITA and field tournaments with these and they handle the wind real well. Using a Carter Just B Cuz release. I have switched out my limbs to a draw weight of 48 lbs. with a 27.5" draw length. Any fine tuning tips would be appreciated!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Well, I am once again back in the Prime family. I bought a brand new 2012 Prime Centroid today, still on the shelf, never sold.
It is in Optifade Forest camo and I am thinking of getting the bow refinished. 
Anyone know if the Prime limbs can be done in Kolorfusion or not?


----------



## Phantomslings

I just paracord pimped my prime defy grip and I have to say I really like the feel. It was a great solution for being in between shooting off the riser and using the thicker rubber grip.


----------



## primal-bow

nice grip


----------



## Buckboy71

I am looking at G5 defy and a G5 shift are there much difference in the two?


----------



## Lost Horn

I like that grip cover. How did you do that? I might give it a try with some mini cord I have. I like a thin grip.


----------



## Phantomslings

Lost Horn said:


> I like that grip cover. How did you do that? I might give it a try with some mini cord I have. I like a thin grip.


550 cord gutted out and I served the grip like I would a bow string. With putting a blue spine in it.


----------



## Phantomslings

I see other bow companies copying primes floating yoke system. Alpine archery and Mission are trying to create their own version. I'm not surprised at all considering its the most innovative technology introduced in years. I didn't think other companies could get past the patent though, but they did.


----------



## mxz500ss

Buckboy71 said:


> I am looking at G5 defy and a G5 shift are there much difference in the two?


The Shift has a bigger valley and the Defy has a smoother draw, I am thinking about side plates on the Defy instead of the rubber grip, I really like the grip on the Shift as it is very repeatable for me. Both bows are very solid and hold on target well. Both bows shoot great at longer distance and are good hunting bows, shoot them both and see which one is best for you.


----------



## deer2eat

Looking for some 30" prime impact cams if anyone can help. I have 29" cams to trade or sale as well.


----------



## Bowhunter163

In need of PCX #9 cams . Can trade 2,3,4,5, or 6's .


----------



## jacobh

U the original owner? Was told they will trade mods 1 time for original owner





deer2eat said:


> Looking for some 30" prime impact cams if anyone can help. I have 29" cams to trade or sale as well.


----------



## deer2eat

No, not the original.


jacobh said:


> U the original owner? Was told they will trade mods 1 time for original owner


----------



## deer2eat

Please help guys!! Need 30" prime impact cams. Pcx#1

God Bless u all!!


----------



## quickcat18

i am back shooting after my accident, it has been a long 3 months but it is good to be shooting again


----------



## scaffido

i figured i would throw this on here as well....
2013 Defy for sale;
29"
RH
70#
RTAP
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2171640&p=1069218329#post1069218329


----------



## thugsmasher

Score! Just sent payment for a slightly used Prime One in the classifieds. Taking the first step at making a serious run with a spot rig. Looking forward to learning from the experience on this thread. Never thought I'd leave Mathews, but its happening.


----------



## Alaska at heart

quickcat18 said:


> i am back shooting after my accident, it has been a long 3 months but it is good to be shooting again
> 
> View attachment 1859218


That photo is worth 10,000 words.........:thumbs_up It is absolutely amazing what the Good Lord has done in your recovery, Adam. If people knew what condition you were in the night of the accident, they would gain some measure of the scope of God's blessing on your life. So how are you liking the Alloy???


----------



## deer2eat

quickcat18 said:


> i am back shooting after my accident, it has been a long 3 months but it is good to be shooting again
> 
> View attachment 1859218



Great to see my friend! Prayers continually answered by your progress!!


----------



## thatdieselchick

We are about to be a new owner of a 2011 prime shift!! . Getting it today!!


----------



## SHPoet

So.... I have a new alloy in Realtree Xtra. I tried to find a Mag-Loc quiver in that pattern. 

Guess what..... G5 does not make a quiver of any kind in Xtra. Can you believe that?


----------



## Smiley1215

SHPoet said:


> So.... I have a new alloy in Realtree Xtra. I tried to find a Mag-Loc quiver in that pattern.
> 
> Guess what..... G5 does not make a quiver of any kind in Xtra. Can you believe that?


Wow! Really? You'd surely think its coming tho.


----------



## vhunter

quickcat18 said:


> i am back shooting after my accident, it has been a long 3 months but it is good to be shooting again
> 
> View attachment 1859218


Very nice to see you shooting again.


----------



## SHPoet

Smiley1215 said:


> Wow! Really? You'd surely think its coming tho.


I have asked about a future. I don't need it until September. I'd just like to know.


----------



## blueidexx

The 2 primes are here. Mine is the gold and my other friends bought the red and blue don't have blue yet

View attachment 1867799


----------



## thatdieselchick

blueidexx said:


> The 2 primes are here. Mine is the gold and my other friends bought the red and blue don't have blue yet
> 
> View attachment 1867799


Those are some handsome bows!


----------



## wojo14

Does any of the G5 quivers accept the striker mag 1 1/2"?
I got the headloc and the big fixed blades do not fit!


----------



## thatdieselchick

Hey y'all,
Just got the bow, excited to try it, but he didnt think he was able to because the pc#2(bow came with 5S). He gave it a try, just had too. Couldn't believe he actually shoot it being on his hoyt he is a 29 .5 draw length. The line of sight and draw were pretty much in tune on the 5s for him in the dark at 30y. He was dropping a silver dollar. He loves this bow, and is very impressed. Any tips and tricks y'all guys wanna share with this awesome shift?


----------



## rfnu518

I have pcx #1 cams available if anyone needs them pm me


----------



## rfnu518

rfnu518 said:


> I have pcx #1 cams available if anyone needs them pm me


Scratch that, traded the #1's but have a set of #4 PCX cams for sale or trade pm me for pics or info


----------



## Destiny187

quickcat18
I am considering getting a Prime. I am curious though about the tuning. To get the bow operating at it's peak- set the ata to spec, set the timing, sync the stops and set center shot dead down the middle, 13/16. My question, purely hypothetical, is that at this point I am paper tuning and say the arrow is getting a slight left or right tear, without "yokes" how do I correct this without moving my rest off center? I know there are other variables that can cause this, but let's just say all things outside of the bow itself are correct. Is there a way to correct this at the bow... or does Prime bows usually tune dead center??


----------



## blueidexx

My prime one out of box with tuner rest and cxls shot bullet holes. Prime shoots the bow 100 times before they ship it and thats for all prime bows not just the one.


----------



## quickcat18

Destiny187 said:


> quickcat18
> I am considering getting a Prime. I am curious though about the tuning. To get the bow operating at it's peak- set the ata to spec, set the timing, sync the stops and set center shot dead down the middle, 13/16. My question, purely hypothetical, is that at this point I am paper tuning and say the arrow is getting a slight left or right tear, without "yokes" how do I correct this without moving my rest off center? I know there are other variables that can cause this, but let's just say all things outside of the bow itself are correct. Is there a way to correct this at the bow... or does Prime bows usually tune dead center??


Yes there are a couple ways to adjust left right tears without yokes but many times they tune up very easy if all the above is do well.


----------



## quickcat18

Thought I would post some pics of my alloy all dressed up with my catfish customs threads...solid blue threads and black servings


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Glad you're shooting again quickcat




If anyone's looking for a like new defy, pm me.


----------



## SEIowaArcher

I just bought a PRIME Impact, was super impressed with the PRIMEs and I can't wait to get her dressed up. Right now she's just sitting in the box because I'm going to be hunting turkeys with my PSE since its super tuned and ready to go. After turkey season though its PRIME tuning "go time". 

Anyways, I do my own tune work and consider myself a tuning Nazi and I'm really good with single cams, duel cams and hybrid cams. This is my first binary adventure. I've done some research on tuning binaries and advice seems to be all over the place. One thing that seems to be consistent when tuning the cams is to make sure the cams are mirroring each other at full draw. However, based on where the arrow is nocked wouldn't this affect where the bottom and top cam need to be? So here are my questions.

1.) Where do the cams need to be at full draw? Do the PRIMEs have center shot going straight through the center of the bow? This is the only case where I can see both cams would need to be in the same position at full draw.
2.) Do I need to check cam timing at rest? That's what my dealer told me...nothing was said about full draw. 
3.) I've been told binary cams eliminate nock travel. In this case when the cams are timed properly I should have fletched and bare shafts hitting each other, at least at shorter distances? I know form becomes more of an issue out past 20 yards. 
4.) Will be shooting this bow at 58 lbs. 29" draw and will be a hunting and 3d bow. I shoot my PSEs at 58 lbs. 29" draw and the 400 spine arrow tunes up great with broadheads. In everyone's experience will this spine work for this cam system? I currently shoot full metal jackets but have the itch to shoot lighter arrows so if anyone has any suggestions they would be welcome as well. 

I know this is a newer company and a new cam system but it would be nice if someone could post up tuning pics for us guys new to binaries. Maybe there are already some on here but after going through like 30 pages there were none.


----------



## rutjunky

Really diggin my defy. One of the easiest bows I've ever tuned!


----------



## JasePohl

IMO best bows on the market!


----------



## towcat

Hello all !

I'm new right here, and from France.

I'm a 3D fingers shooter, i shot Oneida for 8 years, (i'll make another presentation another time, i make short !), then i took an Elite XLR during a year, when i understood it was too exigeant for me, then i tried a One, and i had to buy one... :wink:

I had to begin a search for my Prime One, because i have a little problem with it : i have a little angle with my top cam. 
At my archery dealer there was the same problem with a blue One : he first tried to solve that with the french Prime importer, they changed limbs and cams, but the cam angle was still there... we thought that could be the pivot' screw or the Pocket but it seems not. We switched top and bottom Pockets/limbs/cams without any changing...

What is curious is that the top cam seems to have more angle than the bottom one... curiously the side where the cables Ti'thing (sorry for my English) is closer...

This week end i found that the limb'twist was more pronounced than with my other bows... is that normal ? 

My questions are those ones : is that angle normal ??? (curious), have you the same on your bows ? 

In advance thanks, i must admit i'm a little disapointed > i really love this bow... although i had found my Elite not for myself after one year, the word i use tu describe my One is just "EASY" !

Fingers shooting it without sight, i worked today at 50 meters, i loved that, even i was with classical bows with sights and all stuff... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWLqtP7jdnc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## towcat

It seems i have not a great success with my subject...


----------



## alks456

quickcat18 said:


> i am back shooting after my accident, it has been a long 3 months but it is good to be shooting again
> 
> View attachment 1859218


Hi, just broke in to say the links for ya business below the photo ain't workin as links.


----------



## quickcat18

Correct they are not links. If you want the links just send me a PM


----------



## towcat

youhouuuuu ? No one Prime shooter could just tell me if i'm only on earth with my cam lean ? No one has watched my video ?


----------



## zzzzzz

towcat said:


> youhouuuuu ? No one Prime shooter could just tell me if i'm only on earth with my cam lean ? No one has watched my video ?


AT member Waderolandjames just posted a G5 alloy video review. He had a cam lean issue with his new alloy, G5 swapped out the limbs thinking it was was weak limb turned out to be bad cam bearing. Contact your G5 dealer.


----------



## towcat

I'm in contact yet with G5 with my local dealer : we have 2 bows on 3 which have the same problem, that's why i asked if we had the only ones...
As i said "he first tried to solve that with the french Prime importer, they changed limbs and cams, but the cam angle was still there... we thought that could be the pivot' screw or the Pocket but it seems not. We switched top and bottom Pockets/limbs/cams without any changing..." , i think really curious that problem. :embara:


----------



## Tony Donelan

Anyone have some PCX 7 they would part with getting anxious to shoot my bow.


----------



## zzzzzz

towcat said:


> I'm in contact yet with G5 with my local dealer : we have 2 bows on 3 which have the same problem, that's why i asked if we had the only ones...
> As i said "he first tried to solve that with the french Prime importer, they changed limbs and cams, but the cam angle was still there... we thought that could be the pivot' screw or the Pocket but it seems not. We switched top and bottom Pockets/limbs/cams without any changing..." , i think really curious that problem. :embara:


[email protected] works in the G5 customer service department.


----------



## towcat

Thanks zzzzzzz, i'm in contact with Mike Adkins yet with my dealer since few weeks, he had my video'link and pictures and i'm waiting from him now... 

It is more difficult for frenchies when we have some problems than for you ; if only french importer was interested to help his customers, maybe we could solve our problems faster but here you can see we have to contact ourselves G5 Prime if we want something to be solved... Curiously in France Prime is not really loved yet, i think this kind of difficulty does not help Prime to take off in France, whereas the bows are really great (without thinking to my cam lean of course).


----------



## Tony Donelan

Would it be ill advised to buy a Ez Green Press and swap Cam's myself or is it worth the $40 dollars in gas every time I need to get my Prime Alloy worked on? Does anyone have pointers on changing Cams correctly? Thanks


----------



## anon

Towcat,

Try this and see what happens;

Your limb pocket on the upper cam has two screws on the side of it that tighten it down to the riser; one that just clamps a flange to the riser, and another that tightens a tab down against the limb (on the top pocket, they would be on the left side, looking at the bow from the back)

Loosen up both screws a bit so that they're clearly not binding the pocket up against the riser, then tap the RIGHT side of the pocket a bit with a mallet (don't worry too much about knocking the pocket off, because you cant really). Then re tighten down both screws, starting with the FLANGE screw first, and then snugging down the tab screw (but not too tight!).

What I've seen happen is that sometimes over tightening the screw that holds the tab to the limb can cant the whole pocket over to one side. This usually happens when that screw is tightened down while there's no tension on the limbs, as the full load of the pocket on the pivot isn't fighting to keep it square. I imagine it might also happen if you simply tighten the tab down REALLY hard.

If that's not it, if you have a set of calipers, measure the thinnest part of the belly of the limb (the part where it bends the most) on both sides, to see if the limb doesn't have a taper from one side to the other. Sometimes they can get ground in that way. If you find they're off by more than .020" (.5 mm), there's a chance you might just have a bad limb. You can mention this to G5 customer service when you call them and they might have a better idea on how to help you.


----------



## towcat

Hello Anon, thanks for your interest to my problem. Honnestly, i had some difficulties to understand well in my french... :icon_1_lol:

> that is a fact that when the bow came to the archery 2 monthes ago, cams were straight, and that's a fact that i never minded about that, until the bow began to make crack noises. Not important, it only needed some grease, so i brang it back to the archery, we put the bow on the press and limb per limb we took care of the One... 

The day after i saw the cam lean, maybe the screw was tightened too much, and as i brang back the bow to the archery to find what was not good, i know my dealer wanted to loose the tension on limbs, TO WELL TIGHTEN SCREWS... an error if in understand well 

So this evening i tried that : i loosed up both screws, and honnestly did not knew where to tap the Pocket with the mallet... but i watched that honnestly the cam lean was better than previously...

I re-watched my video : we can see that the aluminium square cross the string ; right now the square do not cross the string at all... It is better !!! youhouuu !

Another time it's difficult from France to call the G5 service, as i would have severe difficulties at phone in English  but with your post you gave me more help than G5 who have now since last monday "to tell me the verdict" ... Thanks to you, you gave me hope.


----------



## towcat

Here are a couple of photos : 
First please : upper screw is the one "that just clamps a flange to the riser" ? The other is the one "that tightens a tab down against the limb" ?  (sorry)


Ok you told me about screws on the left, so it was easy to know where was the right side of the Pocket to tap with the mallet... Of course the Pocket is against the riser, so that did not made lot of things, i tapped twice or three times without any great changements...

Here is the actual cam lean :


> better than on the previous video... 

hum hum ! What next ?


----------



## anon

towcat said:


> Here are a couple of photos :
> First please : upper screw is the one "that just clamps a flange to the riser" ? The other is the one "that tightens a tab down against the limb" ?  (sorry)
> 
> 
> Ok you told me about screws on the left, so it was easy to know where was the right side of the Pocket to tap with the mallet... Of course the Pocket is against the riser, so that did not made lot of things, i tapped twice or three times without any great changements...
> 
> Here is the actual cam lean :
> 
> 
> > better than on the previous video...
> 
> hum hum ! What next ?


Did you say that helped? If so, then very good! I might point out here that the bow is very long, so just a very little bit of cam lean is going to show up to be quite large using your method of checking.

I guess what we can do next is check to see if your bow is in spec (I probably should have asked you to do that from the start! There is a LITTLE bit of tolerance in lean for the bows, but it's tricky to check what it is). I drew a fancy diagram to show you how to do that.









Take your straight edge and lay it across so it touches the face of both cams (you might have to remove your string stop and limb stops to do this). In the picture I drew I exaggerated what it should look like when view the cams from behind (note, either cam could be leaning either direction, I drew it that way just as example).

If you can do that, use a scale and measure the maximum gap between the straight edge and either cam. Let me know what it is!


----------



## towcat

Well for that it's easy : for the upper cam you can see my photo, my alu square show me the angle it has, for the other cam it's easyer : this one is straight.

Putting my edge as you show me on your sketch, i measured approx 1.5mm gap between edge and cam (edit : 1.5mm at each side of course).


----------



## anon

towcat said:


> Well for that it's easy : for the upper cam you can see my photo, my alu square show me the angle it has, for the other cam it's easyer : this one is straight.
> 
> Putting my edge as you show me on your sketch, i measured approx 1.5mm gap between edge and cam (edit : 1.5mm at each side of course).


Very good! It sounds like your bow is in spec now!

Try one other thing; do the cam check again at FULL DRAW now and see what the gap measures.


----------



## towcat

Great to hear that, if my bow has came back in his specs ! 

I made third place today at an 3D event, i must admit that with his nearly straight cam, i smiled much more  

I will mesure another day, i have to take a bath right now, but i can say yet that we observed that when we armed the bow at full draw, as the cable guard flex inward, the cam lean reduced logically... 

So i can say that my problem is solved, and we had to mount the limb in another order we made ?


----------



## towcat

I reply myself : Mike Adkins confirmed i were in specs... great news, i'm really happy to have retrieved a straight bow ! 

Great thanks Anon, you saved me (and Prime Archery in the west France...) !


----------



## towcat

Another question please ! 

> Is that normal if my pockets are not identical ? 



I watched that when i found it was really difficult to remove the tab down against the bottom limb...


----------



## towcat

... if you do not see the difference, i put these ones 


> am i the only one with different pockets ?


----------



## towcat

Hello all, 

as i can't delete my posts i explain : i may have been the only one with different pockets, flat one is the older model, the other is the last one.

.... As i told earlier, my dealer had made some switching tests with limbs, pockets and so on... what he did not told me is that he made tests with parts from another One he had in the archery... 

He was out of time all the week, so he waited several days after having watched my question before he told me that...  but now, we know ! 

He didn't knew there was several sorts of pockets, we learned something new...


----------



## naturalsteel

I want to try AAE Max Hunter vanes on my standard carbon arrows and was wondering if anyone has had any clearance problems with their Prime bow, namely the Centroid?


----------



## jimmyk

subscribed.


----------



## hoosierredneck

Have a set of pc#9 cams for sale.pm me if interested.


----------



## quickcat18

I have a prime alloy for sale if anyone is looking


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Here are my 2 Centroids both custom refinished by Ultimate Finishers in Stormy Hardwoods camo.

The first one is done in black riser fade to Stormy Original on the ends with Stormy Original limbs.
Custom Treelimb Stormy Original quiver hood mounted on an Apex Gamechanger body. (I like my quivers mounted in tight to the bow)
KTech Stormy Original String stop and Stab with red Mathews Dampers with 20 degree down angle QD stab mount.
Custom sideplates by Yeti Archery and custom Prime Flame limb decals by Onestringer.
Awesome looking bow!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

The second one is refinished in Stormy Gunmetal riser with Stormy Autumn limbs and a black Apex Gamechanger quiver.
Ktech Stormy Gunmetal String Stop and Stab with orange Mathews dampers with 15 degree Doinker down angle QD mount.
Orange QAD HDX also and custom Onestringer Prime Flame limb decals and a set of Rattler custom sideplates in orange/black on the way.


----------



## kozal01

This is the the latest of the ruined arrows from my Defy, my old Hoyt never had issues like this. This Prime is costing me too much money! 











This thing drives tacks! Love this bow.


----------



## kalifornia

Hi Prime dudes, Im ready to pull the trigger on my very first bow (a centroid). Is this the best forum thread to find different sized cams for sale or trade or is there a better place like the classifieds? Also what is the usual price for cams new or used if I can't find someone to trade with. p.s. I measured my arm span middle finger to middle finger and got 70 3/8" which divided by 2.5 equals 28.15" the bow has pc6 cams for a 28.5" draw do you think I could live with those? thanks Prime dudes


----------



## George Charles

There is an actual forum for G5 in the Brand Specific threads. But, being an owner of a Centroid myself I think you will be fine w/# 6 cams. This bow is AMAZING.


----------



## athomPT

Love my babies
Impact (3d)
Defy (hunting)
One (spots)

excited about 2014....pics to follow


----------



## kalifornia

kalifornia said:


> Hi Prime dudes, Im ready to pull the trigger on my very first bow (a centroid). Is this the best forum thread to find different sized cams for sale or trade or is there a better place like the classifieds? Also what is the usual price for cams new or used if I can't find someone to trade with. p.s. I measured my arm span middle finger to middle finger and got 70 3/8" which divided by 2.5 equals 28.15" the bow has pc6 cams for a 28.5" draw do you think I could live with those? thanks Prime dudes


thanks George Charles, anyone feel like throwing in their 2 cents about my DL question , please do


----------



## bsharkey

kozal01 said:


> This is the the latest of the ruined arrows from my Defy, my old Hoyt never had issues like this. This Prime is costing me too much money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing drives tacks! Love this bow.


how many holes have you put in that camper???


----------



## kozal01

bsharkey said:


> how many holes have you put in that camper???


None because shooting down from a tree stand and the camper is about 30 yards behind it.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

kozal01 said:


> This is the the latest of the ruined arrows from my Defy, my old Hoyt never had issues like this. This Prime is costing me too much money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing drives tacks! Love this bow.


Love my primes and they have cost me extra money in arrows too. Nice shooting!


----------



## Rikcey

Hi guys, just joined in, got my Prime Alloy last Saturday.

I'm still getting used to it, but I noticed that, if I lay 2 arrows flat on the cams, they do not line up.
Would that be an issue?

Pics will come, but the site doesn't let me upload it right now.


----------



## Rikcey

Well, I've tested the riser the same way, put some arrows flat on the riser.
I'm surprised to see the riser has some twist in it.
Help? what should I do?


----------



## bowshopmen

Rikcey said:


> Hi guys, just joined in, got my Prime Alloy last Saturday.
> 
> I'm still getting used to it, but I noticed that, if I lay 2 arrows flat on the cams, they do not line up.
> Would that be an issue?
> 
> Pics will come, but the site doesn't let me upload it right now.


the parallel cam reduces cam oscillation (side to side movement) during the cycle. It does not make the cams sit perfectly straight. Relax and shoot, you just bought one of the most shooter friendly bows on the market.


----------



## deerhuntin24

Just talked to my dealer, the Prime Rep told him that the Defy and Impact would be discontinued to like models. A short and long riser bow, with updated riser styles like the Alloy. Looking forward to see if they release a new cam system! They released on October 21st last year, probably the same time this year.


----------



## deerhuntin24

quickcat18 said:


> I have a prime alloy for sale if anyone is looking


I noticed earlier in this thread, you replaced the bowjax with the limbsaver quad. Did you notice a difference?


----------



## quickcat18

deerhuntin24 said:


> I noticed earlier in this thread, you replaced the bowjax with the limbsaver quad. Did you notice a difference?


yes i like LS much better than Bow jax and feel like they do a better job.


----------



## jazzydaddy

Anyone know how much a new set of 2013 prime one 50lb limbs are? Or where I can find them?


----------



## jazzydaddy

Love my defy too... Got me hooked on primes


----------



## quickcat18

my prime rival is ready for the woods


----------



## tirving

BowhunterCliffy said:


> The second one is refinished in Stormy Gunmetal riser with Stormy Autumn limbs and a black Apex Gamechanger quiver.
> Ktech Stormy Gunmetal String Stop and Stab with orange Mathews dampers with 15 degree Doinker down angle QD mount.
> Orange QAD HDX also and custom Onestringer Prime Flame limb decals and a set of Rattler custom sideplates in orange/black on the way.
> 
> View attachment 2036186
> View attachment 2036187
> 
> View attachment 2036188


Love the color scheme, that's a sharp bow!


----------



## tirving

quickcat18 said:


> my prime rival is ready for the woods
> 
> View attachment 2837746
> View attachment 2837754


Sweet looking bow. You went from an alloy to a rival, right? Can you briefly list the pros and cons of this upgrade? I'm almost there


----------



## ngriffith12




----------



## ngriffith12

My rival.. All ready for 3d this year.


----------



## quickcat18

tirving said:


> Sweet looking bow. You went from an alloy to a rival, right? Can you briefly list the pros and cons of this upgrade? I'm almost there


I like to upgrade so the main reason was i like the 35inch ATA better and wanted to try out the newest prime and the pcxl cams. overall i liked the balance of the rival better than the impact. the rival is a shooter for sure very stable and a pleasure to shoot is struggled with the alloy slightly due to the shorter ATA and string angle but did form work this past year and that is not longer an issue. I like the alloy better for hunting personally which is why i will be shooting the Rize this year. It all depends on what you want and the feel you like, as you can not go wrong with either bow IMO.


----------



## tirving

quickcat18 said:


> I like to upgrade so the main reason was i like the 35inch ATA better and wanted to try out the newest prime and the pcxl cams. overall i liked the balance of the rival better than the impact. the rival is a shooter for sure very stable and a pleasure to shoot is struggled with the alloy slightly due to the shorter ATA and string angle but did form work this past year and that is not longer an issue. I like the alloy better for hunting personally which is why i will be shooting the Rize this year. It all depends on what you want and the feel you like, as you can not go wrong with either bow IMO.


Nice, I just installed the PCXL cams on my Alloy and just ordered a custom string and cable set. In addition, I just installed a Ktech String stop and dampener. I'll be ready for hunting next year; this year is a wash for me


----------



## quickcat18

tirving said:


> Nice, I just installed the PCXL cams on my Alloy and just ordered a custom string and cable set. In addition, I just installed a Ktech String stop and dampener. I'll be ready for hunting next year; this year is a wash for me


sounds like you are all set indeed


----------



## quickcat18

my new 2016 prime rize


----------



## Mathias

Quickcat, no hollow thunk at the shot? The noise was my only detractor, sweet bow's.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

not on mine


----------



## primal-bow

i like this posting


----------



## Alaska at heart

This was the main Prime intersection until they started the Bow Specific forums. I lost track of it and plan to copy the link for future reference....


----------



## IGluIt4U

kalifornia said:


> Hi Prime dudes, Im ready to pull the trigger on my very first bow (a centroid). Is this the best forum thread to find different sized cams for sale or trade or is there a better place like the classifieds? Also what is the usual price for cams new or used if I can't find someone to trade with. p.s. I measured my arm span middle finger to middle finger and got 70 3/8" which divided by 2.5 equals 28.15" the bow has pc6 cams for a 28.5" draw do you think I could live with those? thanks Prime dudes


Sales and trades or wtb, wts and wtt threads MUST be posted in the classifieds. If we see them in here or the brand specific archery forums, they will be removed. ALL TRADING MUST BE DONE IN CLASSIFIEDS, no exceptions! :wink:


----------



## primal-bow

a blast from the past.


----------



## primal-bow

where are the new pic of the centergy at?


----------



## quickcat18

Hey admin can this thread be moved into the G5 sub forum?


----------



## quickcat18

2019 Prime Logic series coming soon ... 

CT9
CT5 
CT3


----------



## Mathias

quickcat18 said:


> 2019 Prime Logic series coming soon ...
> 
> CT9
> CT5
> CT3


Hurry up!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

Well, my CT3 came in earlier the week. here are a few pics and I will post more once I have time to get it set up and shooting. 

Initial thought the new Tundra color is awesome and typical Prime finish quality which is top notch. I am looking forward to shooting this bow.


----------



## quickcat18

Here is my first thought as I finally had some time to start getting my CT3 setup today. I am in the middle of finishing the basement so not a ton of extra time for hobbies. 

put a d-loop on and set up the rest (ripcord ace) then put her on the draw board and scale. I have made no adjustments to the draw stops as it came from the factory. They hit at the same time currently and are roughly in the middle. I will more than likely push them out to get a touch more draw length and let off. The bow was drawing at 61.2# I forgot to measure draw length but it seemed right around 29 I am a 29.25 typically and ordered this bow with 29 cams (#3). Once the rest was installed I had to shoot a few arrows just to see if the CT's lived up to all the hype. I bought the CT3 sight unseen, last year I wanted to like the logic but I am not a short ATA guy 33" is my sweet spot so I ended up with a bowtech reign 6 the only non-prime I owned for more than a few weeks since 2011 when I first switched to prime. But when I heard a 33 & 35-inch version of the logic was coming I sold my reign and put in my order hoping the CT3 would be exactly what I was hoping for. And after 2 arrows thought it tonight it is. 

The draw is smoother than the logic last year the 60# logic felt stiff and like 60-65# the CT3 feels to be noticeably smoother and like I am pulling less than 61#. the draw cycle is nice no hump at the back end just right into the wall (remember my let off is in the middle right now) at full draw the bow does not want to take off and I can easily control the letdown. I will be interested to see how it feels with the stops all the way out and where ever they end up for me. On the shot this thing was dead and I only have a rest on it. balance and stability are off the chart one reasons i wanted to like the logic last year this platform is just solid. well, my first impressions so far have this bow has exceeded my expectations I will post more pics and an update once she is fully set up and I have had some time to shoot it. go shoot a CT if you have not I know it won't be for everyone but it is a very nice bow and I am looking forward to getting better acquainted with it. This will be my go-to bow this year for everything.


----------



## stampy

Sweet rig quick cat ! 

Keep us posted


----------



## quickcat18

Well new year new bow seems to be the theme. I plan to purchase a new Black 5 just working out some details and will post pictures and a review as always. feel free to add to this thread as well.


----------



## Alaska at heart

This should definitely be a "sticky" in the G5/Prime sub-forum. I recently saw a picture of the bronze/copper colored riser on a Black Series bow.....very cool!

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5839947


----------



## quickcat18

So it took awhile but I pulled the trigger and purchased a Black 5 and recieved it just before Prime went into lock down, which was super nice as it is always good to have a project while stuck home. Here are some pictures and then I will post my thoughts and setup below.

Black 5, RH, 60# / 29.25, Boulder gray
Cbe Tek pro, RipCord max (not pictured) Hitman 10 stab. Black Eagle deep impact arrows



























So I recived the bow on Tuesday last week and had to wait for my rest o show up on Friday before i could start setting it up. This is just my initial setup to get to know my bow. As I have a set of Catfish Custom strings on order and when they arrive I will fully set it up.

First the boulder gray is lighter than the recon gray they had before and at first, I was not sure how I liked it but once I dressed it up I am really liking the color now and as always the finish is flawless and looks great.

Probably my favorite thing about the black series is the draw cycle. Every one has a prefrence on the type of draw cycle they like I have always perfered a binary cam system and this draw cycle to me is so smooth and has no hump or dump at the end and is everything I want in a draw cycle and I can easily draw my bow at 62#

I have loved th grip on prime bows since shooting my first centroid back in 2011 and countinue to love the way they just fit my hand. And just like the CT series the balance and stability of these bows at full draw is unmatched. Which is why I keep coming back to prime they just shot more consistantly and accuratly for me.

On the shot i personaly feel the bow is quiet and dead. I never shot it without all my stuff on it so I can not give any thoughts to it bare but setup it is very nice on the shot. I m also shooting a heavy arrow, Black eagle deep impact arrows 350 spine, stainless steel focus outserts with a total arrow weight of 516 grains. With my setup my arrows are shooting at 254fps with 73 ke. Which puts my bow shooting right at IBO according to the online calculator I used. I am very pleased with the performance I am getting and how everything is coming together.

So for setup I first checked cam timing using the dots on the cams, I will say this is not my favorite way of checking timing but it is fine I will get use to it. Then once they were all in time I put the bow in the draw board and adjusted the draw stops to my desired let off and draw length. Basically right between the 5 & 4 marker and this gave me a draw length of 29.25 which is what i usally go with. I set my nock point with my arrow in the center of the berger and 90 deg to the string, and started shooting. My first go I had a tail right tear so I adjusted the center shot to 7/8 and then started playing with the flexais. And I got the tear from 1 inch to about a 1/2 inch but was still not happy with it so I then started to think about my arrows as these are new this year and so I cut 1 arrow 2 inch longer than the original one I set up for tuning (which was cut to my normal legth is use) as eveything was saying my arrow was too stiff. With the longer arrow everything started hitting. I was broadhead tuning at this point and with just minor adjustment to the flexas both FP & BH were hitting together at 10 yards. And this is where I am leaving it for now. Once I get my strings I will get it set up and hopefully be able to shoot it at a longer distance and make sure everything is right where I want it.

But overall I am very happy and am really going to enjoy this bow/ set up this year as it is a shooter for sure. Thanks for reading.


----------



## erichall84

Nice looking Prime for sure!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## quickcat18

coming soon...... Nexus 4


----------



## bowtech2006

quickcat18 said:


> coming soon...... Nexus 4


Nice, 

My N6 will be back to me on Monday or Tuesday prime said.


----------



## quickcat18

Well here is the rundown of my Nexus 4 in copper. I love the color and fit and the finish is always excellent from prime. The new grip is a winner and feels nice in the hand. I have mine set up at 29/ 61#. with a Ripcord Max rest, CBE Tek hybrid pro sight, and CBE Torx stab & sidebar (going to give this sidebar thing a try this year). Shooting my black eagle deep impact arrows which weigh 496 grains. when I get to the shop I will shoot it through the Crono and see what I get speed-wise. 

So I installed the rest and set nock point check cam timing at rest and full draw then shot through paper after some messing I needed to lower my rest and then adjust my nock point and was then shot a bullet hole at 6ft. today I put in the peep and sight then got it sighted in at 11 yards in my basement as it is raining so I will have to wait to do the rest on the sight in and broadhead tune until I can get outside. 

Overall this bow is sweet, I love the draw cycle, valley, and wall. like previous primes, it holds on target very nice and I did not need to shim the cams which I had to do on my previous black 5 not that it is difficult to do but for me, I did not need to make any adjustment to get good arrow flight except the rest and nock point. on the shot when the bow was bare it had nothing, no vibe, no jump nothing... this could be very much in part to the fact that I shoot a 60# bow and a heavy arrow. It was as still is all smiles from me when I fired the first few arrows and every one since. I look forward to shooting it outside and at longer ranges but feel it will perform just like my black 5 which I shot very well. I am a fan of prime and really like the N4 and am looking forward to getting more acquainted with it and I do plan to hunt with this bow in the fall and will likely shoot some 3d with it this spring and summer.


----------



## Alaska at heart

When I ordered my first Elite Ritual 35 in July of '20, he had a few copper flame models in my specs and I ordered one. Thought about that whole afternoon and got cold feet.....emailed and changed to black.....been regretting it ever since. Really nice looking bow, Adam I know what you mean when you had to shim a previous bow and the next one comes virtually shooting perfect out of the box.....that is what happened with my 2nd R35 in camo. Hope it proves to be accurate and deadly for you.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Beautiful bow with ugly strings!

Be sure to shoot it without the side bar as well. One of my favorite aspects of the bow is how well it balances left/right. Level always seems to be perfect.


----------



## JarheadRay

2020 Black 5. Since this picture was taken I’ve added some Conquest Archery stabilizers for Open class. Great bow!!!


----------



## Smo87




----------



## quickcat18

1 more of mine out in the sun


----------



## Smo87

quickcat18 said:


> 1 more of mine out in the sun
> View attachment 7398257


I love my logic but damn I wish I had a lower back bar mount. That nexus is sweet


----------



## j.d.m.

Picked up last night. Took 5 weeks to get here. Not complaining one bit. 
I have a Garmin xero A1i, Trophy Taker limb driven rest to go on, now to figure out a quiver. 
N4 Army Green/ Black 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast

^ can’t go wrong with Sherpa quiver


----------



## mjduct

*I’m digging that color*


----------



## Whitetail3r

Hey guys, I was finally able to locate a new Prime and try it out. The shop only had a Nexus 2 in stock and it was very nice to shoot. I wanted to take it home, but I was running into a bit of an issue and was wondering if anyone else had found the same. With a 28" draw and a thumb button anchoring with my jaw between my pointer and middle finger I found that I would not be able to put a peep in the string as it would end up too high at the end of the "main" string.
My second question is how similar are the Nexus 2 and Nexus 4 in feel? The shop doesn't have the 4 in yet, but if it is similar to the 2 I would like to put money down on it rather than having to wait months for one if I miss out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Smo87

The 4 feels pretty damn good. I like it more than the 2. Though I loved them both


----------



## Whitetail3r

Smo87 said:


> The 4 feels pretty damn good. I like it more than the 2. Though I loved them both


That's exactly what I was hoping to hear, I'll have to head back to the shop tomorrow!


----------



## Smo87

Whitetail3r said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping to hear, I'll have to head back to the shop tomorrow!


I'm hoping to get my hands on one before now season this fall


----------



## Whitetail3r

Smo87 said:


> I'm hoping to get my hands on one before now season this fall


That's why I'm hoping to snag that one coming in rather than ordering. They figured it would be right around the start of bow season by the time it would be here.


----------

